# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Discussions >  [MOD] TurboHUD <-- The very first thread TurboHUD had ever

## KillerJohn

*ANNOUNCEMENT*: we moved back to ownedcore  :Smile: 
Please check the last post of this thread for some fun!  :Smile:

----------


## rushone2010

Looks awesome. Do you have a beta test? Its hard to say anything without actually messing with it.

----------


## KillerJohn

................

----------


## Huggarn

.xml item drop ( or rather pickuped ones ) logging would be really appericated. It could be usefull for bots  :Smile:  It seems we're closing to d2 botting technology with this. This is sure hell of a work, but we'll sure support you for this, if it only be safe enough to use for gaining back money from key ^^

----------


## KillerJohn

> .xml item drop ( or rather pickuped ones ) logging would be really appericated. It could be usefull for bots  It seems we're closing to d2 botting technology with this. This is sure hell of a work, but we'll sure support you for this, if it only be safe enough to use for gaining back money from key ^^


Hmm. Interesting. Some kind of logging is already planned. I can read the unid stats (ilvl, qlvl, name, internal name, item id (seed)) from the items on the ground.
Also I can read unid and ided stats of items in inventory/stash. The question is what to log. Ided or unided Items in inventory? Ided items in stash? Or what?

What do you mean about being safe and money back from key? Key of what?

EDIT: no bots here please. I want to keep this as legit as I can, to not draw Blizzard's attention. They are not hunting for tools (yet), and I think they are too late to hunt them down, because too many players are using that tools for legit farming. I'm not sure what do you mean "D2 botting technology". This tool is memory-reading only. The HUD is a simple windows form over the D3 window, following it's position and size. There is no injection, memory write, or anything.

EDIT2: my english is the same as 5 years ago, so for all: please don't laugh on me  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

Now I have the following displayed stats:
- level: 30
- current xp: 100K of 150K
- remaining xp: 50K, 33%

OR if you are level 60:
- paragon level: 10
- current xp: 100K of 150K
- remaining xp: 50K, 33%

(the numbers are examples, I've precise XP tables for both norma and paragon levels...)

----------


## Huggarn

Well I sorry for mentioning bots. I meant if you ever botted in D2 using Etal ( launcher D2NT or sth like that ) you could see he items he picked up in nice gui and also supported picked up logging. I think I could use it just with bot to know what he dropped and missed without having to pause him  :Smile:  Anyway it could be configurable to log all items dropped ( with optionally unid stats ) and identified items + unid items without stat reading. However if it's still possible to read unid values it could be usable to know when you should ID legend or just sell it unid.

By "safe enough to gain money back" I mean like some bots - as long as they are detected, they still can give you profit so you can have money for new d3 key. Best would be as always undetected. It's just about not gaining much attention as you said.

The XP tracking you're doing it really nice way. Some logged graph ( idk mayby in .xls ) for xp / time line could be usefull too. It would help much with optimizing farm routes. You could add time to lvl up  :Smile: 

Also all dropped ( with quality filter - eg. ilvl )/ picked up items statistics per hour could be very usefull, so you'll be able to measure what mp should you farm etc.

If you want to make alert for 6 stat rares and legends with reading their unid stats it could be nice to be able to configure what items would have "special" alert - eg 1000 dps, cd, socket weapon that can be very valuable.

If it could be possible mayby ability to filter items that you see on the ground ( their names ) so we'll be able to hide all white / blue stuff dropping.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Well I sorry for mentioning bots. I meant if you ever botted in D2 using Etal ( launcher D2NT or sth like that ) you could see he items he picked up in nice gui and also supported picked up logging. I think I could use it just with bot to know what he dropped and missed without having to pause him  Anyway it could be configurable to log all items dropped ( with optionally unid stats ) and identified items + unid items without stat reading. However if it's still possible to read unid values it could be usable to know when you should ID legend or just sell it unid.
> 
> By "safe enough to gain money back" I mean like some bots - as long as they are detected, they still can give you profit so you can have money for new d3 key. Best would be as always undetected. It's just about not gaining much attention as you said.
> 
> The XP tracking you're doing it really nice way. Some logged graph ( idk mayby in .xls ) for xp / time line could be usefull too. It would help much with optimizing farm routes. You could add time to lvl up 
> 
> Also all dropped ( with quality filter - eg. ilvl )/ picked up items statistics per hour could be very usefull, so you'll be able to measure what mp should you farm etc.
> 
> If you want to make alert for 6 stat rares and legends with reading their unid stats it could be nice to be able to configure what items would have "special" alert - eg 1000 dps, cd, socket weapon that can be very valuable.
> ...


LOL yeah I know some stuff about botting in D2  :Wink:  But now this is just a HUD.

No, I can't read the stats of unid items. Only the ilvl, qlvl, internal name and real name.

Now I'm playing with this HUD - D3's own item name show is disabled, and the HUD is only showing the high 6 stat rare items + legendaries on the ground.

I say again: reading unid items is not possible. That info is not in the client.

I'm not sure about what are you saying about the money thing. This HUD will be free, donationware at maximum.

----------


## pompidoux

Seems very nice tool, good luck.... :Big Grin: 

Is it possible to detect elites/champions? (like a sound alert?)

----------


## KillerJohn

> Seems very nice tool, good luck....
> 
> Is it possible to detect elites/champions? (like a sound alert?)


It can detect anything... but I'm not sure Blizzard would love to see a maphack  :Smile:  I really don't want this tool to be instabanned on second day...

----------


## KillerJohn

question guys: how should I calculate the gold per hour and xp per hour values?

- gold/run: easy, just take the gold at the beginning of the round and at the end of it. OR to be more accurate, it should look the gold value at a 30 readout / second rate and look for increments and add the increments together... in this way the repair costs will not modify the result...

----------


## KillerJohn

1st post updated with new image and progression log

the upper left XP graph covers the last 5 minute in time, every pixel column is 2 seconds in time (yeah i means the graph is 150px in width)

EDIT: I really need ideas NOW when I'm developing ^^

----------


## Huggarn

Forget the thing about money :P That doesn't matter anyway.

About the gold I think it should be as simple as that : CurrentGold - InitialGold and calculate the output like it's in toolkit used in my tracker. Repair costs should be in total output because it won't matter if real GPH is over 500k if I spend 200k for repairs over hour  :Smile:  That's still 300k income. Same for XP values. I don't think adding increments to another ones would be optimal in time. Just look for actual values, also it don't have to be updated every second because it'll just jump over from low to insane values when you start run, after hour it should stabilize anyway. 

As for XP values I don't think that current XP value is must for display in HUD. It should rather just be XPH and how much XP till lvl + % value of current XP. 

Will it be possible to configure what items should be displayed in special way? Like i'd want to pick all rings, but only ilvl 63 gloves or sth like that. Will it be possible to hide white / blue items?

----------


## KillerJohn

1st post updated again, added some run and area stats

Huggarn: FYI almost every HUD item will be configurable by X:Y location and color (and size if available)
There is a file called "pickit" near the HUD program file. Updating first post with an example and my plans about that.

----------


## Huggarn

It'll sure be great. And for "BIG FAT CIRCLE" it's really good idea. Now I know everything I wanted :P It'll sure help a lot. Now only thing that remains for us ( leechers ) is to wait for you to release beta  :Big Grin:

----------


## askilla

this is freaking awesome !

----------


## KillerJohn

> this is freaking awesome !


Nice to hear that  :Stick Out Tongue: 

First post updated: gold graph, gold stats added.
Graph timers are modified:
- 1 pixel column represents a 5 second average
- there are 150 columns = 750 second total coverage
- the graphs' max value (the highest 5 second average) and the last 5 second average is shown next to the graph

----------


## KillerJohn

> It'll sure be great. And for "BIG FAT CIRCLE" it's really good idea. Now I know everything I wanted :P It'll sure help a lot. Now only thing that remains for us ( leechers ) is to wait for you to release beta


First release maybe on next monday. I have to figure out how to properly pack the exe and all dlls together, and how to obfuscate the final exe.
Plus I have to put all settings, locations, sizes, etc to a config file... That will be the beta  :Smile: 
If it's working for a lot of people (I mean more than 10  :Smile:  ), then I start to focus on pickit evaluation and all the pickit related stuff in the OP.

----------


## Huggarn

I think it could be nice to put in there some kind of radius graph ( like in the 1st screenshot ) so we'll be able to turn on selected radius we want to see - eg. for our gold pickup radius it could be circle around character. Also it could be good to put same thing for some skills so we can see how far they'll hit.

Will it be possible to make some kind of route indicator ingame or minimap? When I have some route around certain area it still take some time to memorize before I can run it at full speed, so it could be a transparent line that we should follow, how about that?

----------


## KillerJohn

> I think it could be nice to put in there some kind of radius graph ( like in the 1st screenshot ) so we'll be able to turn on selected radius we want to see - eg. for our gold pickup radius it could be circle around character. Also it could be good to put same thing for some skills so we can see how far they'll hit.
> 
> Will it be possible to make some kind of route indicator ingame or minimap? When I have some route around certain area it still take some time to memorize before I can run it at full speed, so it could be a transparent line that we should follow, how about that?


insane ideas!  :Cool: 

EDIT: like this?
Attachment 11657

a question: how do you imagine to save the path points? You will be not able to figure out world coordinates by yourself...

----------


## KillerJohn

Progression is faster than I thought, now I have a config file  :Smile:  (see first post)

This topic is going to be my personal blog, nobody is interested (except Huggarn  :Smile:  ) in this? Because I can stop the update posts (or the entire project) faster than light  :Smile:  More than 10M D3 is sold and nobody is here? What the hell happened with the "scene"? In the D2 ages there were craptons of projects, bots, hacks, people, mods, forums, entire frameworks, etc... Now, every dev and even enduser is... is... where ?

----------


## rushone2010

> No beta yet, I'm working on the features. I have to make it configurable via config file + have to find a way to obfuscate it properly, etc.
> For example: how people want to see the XP/h?
> - A plain number of the last minute? Of the last hour? Of the current area? Of the current run?
> - A small graph of the... (>paste the previous line<) on the top right corner?


What are you writing this in? C++? Java?

----------


## rushone2010

> Progression is faster than I thought, now I have a config file  (see first post)
> 
> This topic is going to be my personal blog, nobody is interested (except Huggarn  ) in this? Because I can stop the update posts (or the entire project) faster than light  More than 10M D3 is sold and nobody is here? What the hell happened with the "scene"? In the D2 ages there were craptons of projects, bots, hacks, people, mods, forums, entire frameworks, etc... Now, every dev and even enduser is... is... where ?


Sometimes I ask that too. D3 devs are laying low for some weird ****ing reason and I don't know why. The scene is half dead and most hackers are going away. But please keep this up as I am very interested. So far I like every feature you've posted. There's should definitely be a config file for this though so that we can tweak the HUD. Thank you for your hard work and dedication and I hope all is well for you!

----------


## resu

i'm interested. registered just to say that. here are my suggestions

-highlight drops, say i filter amulets, if you can highlight the text with something that stands out so it's easier to see and click

-items per minute, total number of items, # of whites/blues/rares/set/legendaries, if possible # of rares w/ 6,5,etc affixes and percentages of them (to see how much they're affected by mf if at all)

-monsters killed total, per area and per minute, elites/champs killed total, per area and per minute, maybe goblin stats too?

-a farming efficiency rating? maybe something like items per minute * mf? 
or something more complicated like
x = # of items dropped from chest/weapon racks/rocks etc that's not affected by mf
y = # of items from mobs/elites/bosses (we can multiply this number by 1+mf, to weigh it more than items not affected by mf 
where mf is %xxx = .xxx, so 300 mf is .3 and we get a weighted item of 1.3)
so efficiency = (x + y*(1+mf)) / time

----------


## neF4ST

That look really nice. Can't wait to beta test it.

----------


## KillerJohn

Some developments:
- added a few extra option into the config, and added automatic pickup radius readout from memory, plus an option for that too (disable/enable, circle color, line width)
- added a gentle background for the GainPanel...




> Sometimes I ask that too. D3 devs are laying low for some weird ****ing reason and I don't know why. The scene is half dead and most hackers are going away. But please keep this up as I am very interested. So far I like every feature you've posted. There's should definitely be a config file for this though so that we can tweak the HUD. Thank you for your hard work and dedication and I hope all is well for you!


Config is done, look at OP. Yeah, I'm currently unemployed so I've time...




> What are you writing this in? C++? Java?


C#, 1 hour ago reverted back to .NET 4.0 target




> i'm interested. registered just to say that. here are my suggestions
> 
> -highlight drops, say i filter amulets, if you can highlight the text with something that stands out so it's easier to see and click
> 
> -items per minute, total number of items, # of whites/blues/rares/set/legendaries, if possible # of rares w/ 6,5,etc affixes and percentages of them (to see how much they're affected by mf if at all)
> 
> -monsters killed total, per area and per minute, elites/champs killed total, per area and per minute, maybe goblin stats too?
> 
> -a farming efficiency rating? maybe something like items per minute * mf? 
> ...


Please read OP, there are some info about item "highlighting". There will be a fully detailed drop log, but the analyze feature will be served by a website, not the HUD. It's too complex to maintain...




> That look really nice. Can't wait to beta test it.


Thank you!

----------


## Huggarn

I wouldn't be able to get coords by myself but autoit script can do it perfectly  :Smile:  I've saw coord to file writing in here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...urce-code.html (RuffBot - Farms arreat core no memory editing (and best of all with SOURCE CODE)) it just wrote plain coords to txt file that should be enough. 

As for the circles I've more liked layout from 1st screenshot you posted here ( nicely looking nothing else ;P ) but that's fine too  :Smile: 

Btw I hate .xml configs aaaargh :P I know they're simpler to get but darn. Pickit config in D2NT was so much simpler to use.

----------


## KillerJohn

> I wouldn't be able to get coords by myself but autoit script can do it perfectly  I've saw coord to file writing in here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...urce-code.html (RuffBot - Farms arreat core no memory editing (and best of all with SOURCE CODE)) it just wrote plain coords to txt file that should be enough. 
> 
> As for the circles I've more liked layout from 1st screenshot you posted here ( nicely looking nothing else ;P ) but that's fine too 
> 
> Btw I hate .xml configs aaaargh :P I know they're simpler to get but darn. Pickit config in D2NT was so much simpler to use.


I don't know what do you mean about circles, please post a paint drawing what you would like  :Smile: 

LOL my pickit config format ownz everything, get used to it  :Smile:  Just look at the "at_least[N, a, b, c, ...]" expression  :Smile: 
Only the HUD layout config is in XML, because I love it for configs, sorry. XML is good for small amount of config data.

First post updated with a fresh screenshot.

----------


## bledi-13

Awesome KillerJohn ! Can't wait to test it, don't stop !

----------


## Briscle11

Cant wait! Keep up the good work everyone, seems to sound like you know what youre doing lol Ive personally never been the greatest coder, so its great to see everyone helping each other out!

----------


## sed-

yea something that would alert on goblin or champ pack would be nice ;p, doesnt have to show them on map or anything just a little warning would be cool^^

----------


## KillerJohn

> yea something that would alert on goblin or champ pack would be nice ;p, doesnt have to show them on map or anything just a little warning would be cool^^


We have to start to talk about the legitimity of this HUD in Blizzard's eye. Somewhere I see a post where people linked a support private message telling him that the tools (maybe DPS display or Loot Alerts was that?).
What do you think? Monster readout, warning on some types (elites, goblins) can trigger Blizzard to consider this as a maphack and ban it?
Or I'm naive and they will ban this to the deep hell instantly, simply because it's reading D3's memory?

----------


## KillerJohn

First post updated with:

- automatic config reload when the config.xml is changed
- complete monster readout (location, name, maximum/current hp, etc)

now I'm working on a kill-counter (it's a tricky one...) and a DPS graph and a path-saver/drawer...

----------


## Huggarn

I liked this one: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/atta...bohud_test.jpg

It's like radar style circles ^^ I think it could be something like that with highlighted circles we want to see. 
From what I remember maphacks in D2 were safe until point where sting allowed to read everything from memory including monster positions and showing them on minimap.

I don't think they'll ban it only because it reads memory  :Smile:  If they find it dangerous they'll ban it ^^

----------


## KillerJohn

New feature: kill counter and stats on the GainPanel. Monster detection is not 100 accurate because of some D3 specific "tricks"...

New feature: if you press F8 ingame, then the HUD is adding a new line into a path file (.\saved_paths\A1_trOUT_NewTristram.path for example) with the current coordinate.
With notepad you can name every point like in the following example.



```
2966.39, 2814.12, 28.3, start
2993.51, 2813.67, 28.3, noname
3005.14, 2837.17, 28.3, noname
2989.72, 2862.30, 28.3, checkpoint
2957.75, 2856.56, 28.2, noname
```

The path files are auto-reload too, like the main config.xml. Every change is reflected realtime in the HUD.






> I liked this one: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/atta...bohud_test.jpg
> 
> It's like radar style circles ^^ I think it could be something like that with highlighted circles we want to see. 
> From what I remember maphacks in D2 were safe until point where sting allowed to read everything from memory including monster positions and showing them on minimap.
> 
> I don't think they'll ban it only because it reads memory  If they find it dangerous they'll ban it ^^


You can define any number of those circles manually, so you can make that radar feeling for yourself. Every circle can have different colors, transparency and line width.
Just look the OP's config example XML.

----------


## Zhengxo

This is hot as hell!  :Smile:  
Just wanan know if its detactable before i start using it ? Or only client side?

----------


## Huggarn

If you can add possibility to add straight lines for each world direction - north - south, west - east it'd be looking insane  :Smile:  But it's rather optional  :Wink:  It's anyway gonna make playing, optimizing routes so much easier, yay!

----------


## KillerJohn

> This is hot as hell!  
> Just wanan know if its detactable before i start using it ? Or only client side?


ofc it's detectable. memory reading only. no write, no injection, no mouse or keyboard event simulation. Just a HUD.




> If you can add possibility to add straight lines for each world direction - north - south, west - east it'd be looking insane  But it's rather optional  It's anyway gonna make playing, optimizing routes so much easier, yay!


PM me with a drawing in paint about this  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

new features:
- curved path drawing http://i48.tinypic.com/sm9eli.png
- minimap ping on legendary/set items

----------


## KillerJohn

DPS meter is done.

I'm starting to think that nobody is interested in this, except 4 people  :Frown:

----------


## Huggarn

It's probably because D3 sections in forums I know ( bh, this one, d2jsp, d2trade.pl ) are nearly dead. I think too much people already dropped game.

As for the drawing you already posted it way I would like it 

I mean the 2 lines crossing x and y  :Smile: 

And another question - how do you save waypoints? Will we be able to name checkpoints instantly when making them ( like in the external window ) ?

----------


## Xcesiuss

Oh please add a debuff window and proc notices

Like when you get Revenge proc and it gives you a sort of warning on the screen which can be configured.  :Smile: 

And some cooldown notices would be also great

----------


## neF4ST

> DPS meter is done.
> 
> I'm starting to think that nobody is interested in this, except 4 people


Are you kidding, I'm sure a lot of people are silently waiting for your tool.
As for suggestions, it's hard to find good ideas since it seems you already implemented a lot of functionalities.
Could you simulate how much gold we could have picked up with extra pickup range?

Could be intersting to break xp/h by zone, that way it would be easier to detect if a specific zone/level is a waste of time

----------


## KillerJohn

> Oh please add a debuff window and proc notices
> 
> Like when you get Revenge proc and it gives you a sort of warning on the screen which can be configured. 
> 
> And some cooldown notices would be also great


Reading active buffs (on/off) is easy. Determining WHEN will it gone, it's a hard one... I'll look into that. But warming the window? Really ?  :Smile: 
Reading cooldown (cd active or not) is easy too. But its already there on the screen  :Smile: 




> Are you kidding, I'm sure a lot of people are silently waiting for your tool.
> As for suggestions, it's hard to find good ideas since it seems you already implemented a lot of functionalities.
> Could you simulate how much gold we could have picked up with extra pickup range?
> 
> Could be intersting to break xp/h by zone, that way it would be easier to detect if a specific zone/level is a waste of time


The pickup range simulation is the winner of todays ideas  :Smile: ))) It's f*cking hard to implement, but not impossible.
Now I'm focusing other things, but already noted your idea  :Wink:

----------


## neF4ST

Cool, what do I win?  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Cool, what do I win?


Nothing but I love you ^^
My gift: TurboHUD v0.1 beta - YouTube

----------


## Xcesiuss

> Reading active buffs (on/off) is easy. Determining WHEN will it gone, it's a hard one... I'll look into that. But warming the window? Really ? 
> Reading cooldown (cd active or not) is easy too. But its already there on the screen 
> 
> 
> The pickup range simulation is the winner of todays ideas ))) It's f*cking hard to implement, but not impossible.
> Now I'm focusing other things, but already noted your idea


Well, on revenge it's a proc when you can use it.. just having a sound file or a text saying it's ready in the middle of the screen would be so nice  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Huggarn

I think skill warnings are preety useless, specially for revenge, you spam it anyway  :Smile:  Idk how you can't see it ;P 

But always nice feature tho. Also for determining when it gone you could check if it is active every 500 ms or so and have flag set, if was inactive check before and it's active now let's pop up something somewhere.

----------


## neF4ST

Nice vid! Do you plan to move the minimap overlay somewhere else closer to the center? Could be half transparent and center on the character.
edit: mmh I think that something we can customize with your config template, right?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Nice vid! Do you plan to move the minimap overlay somewhere else closer to the center? Could be half transparent and center on the character.
> edit: mmh I think that something we can customize with your config template, right?


exactly!  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

Guys, I've a task for you ^^

a) I need the minimap's size on all resolution. I need that to calculate minimap scaling automatically.

You can see what "minimap size" means on the following attachment:
Attachment 11699

b) I need the minimap's CENTER position on all resolution. Center means the center of the blue circle represents the player.

The one's I already know:
1920x1200: size: 350x350, center: 1717:229
1920x1080: size: 310x310, center: 1737:206
1280x720: size: 210x210, center: 1158:137

I really need to spend to time with my kids on the weekends - so if you do this for me then I don't have to spend half of my day with it on next monday  :Smile: 
Thank you very much!

----------


## jackus

Looks nice  :Smile: 

Showing monsters on minimap will be disabled if Blizzard don't like it... Not to kick you but I dont think blizzard likes ANYTHING about this program  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Looks nice 
> 
> Showing monsters on minimap will be disabled if Blizzard don't like it... Not to kick you but I dont think blizzard likes ANYTHING about this program


Well, basically it doesn't do anything which you can't see on D3's own interface (gold, experience, even DPS). Except the monsters on the minimap.
I really don't understand if anybody get a ban because using XP/Gold/DPS logger, but I CAN imagine that they ban somebody because he is using something considered as a maphack.

Btw there is the youtube vid -> somebody should question the D3 support about using this is legit, or bannable? With or without the monsters on the minimap.
Any volunteers?  :Smile:

----------


## jackus

> Well, basically it doesn't do anything which you can't see on D3's own interface (gold, experience, even DPS). Except the monsters on the minimap.
> I really don't understand if anybody get a ban because using XP/Gold/DPS logger, but I CAN imagine that they ban somebody because he is using something considered as a maphack.
> 
> Btw there is the youtube vid -> somebody should question the D3 support about using this is legit, or bannable? With or without the monsters on the minimap.
> Any volunteers?


If I remember correctly. Any thing that reads D3 memory=ban. Coz you can use it agains the "players"/game and so on.
Nothing is allowed in D3

----------


## neF4ST

> a) I need the minimap's size on all resolution. I need that to calculate minimap scaling automatically.
> b) I need the minimap's CENTER position on all resolution. Center means the center of the blue circle represents the player.




```
1920x1200 - 350x350 - 1717,230
1920x1080 - 310x310 - 1737,207
1600x1200 - 350x350 - 1397,230
1680×1050 - 305x305 - 1503,200
1280x1024 - 300x300 - 1107,195
1440x900  - 260x260 - 1288,172
1280x720  - 210x210 - 1158,137
1024×640  - 187x187 - 916,122
 960×768  - 225x225 - 830,147
 800×600  - 175x175 - 698,114
```

----------


## KillerJohn

> ```
> 1920x1200 - 350x350 - 1717,230
> 1920x1080 - 310x310 - 1737,207
> 1600x1200 - 350x350 - 1397,230
> 1680×1050 - 305x305 - 1503,200
> 1280x1024 - 300x300 - 1107,195
> 1440x900  - 260x260 - 1288,172
> 1280x720  - 210x210 - 1158,137
> 1024×640  - 187x187 - 916,122
> ...


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL you are my freakin' hero  :Cool:

----------


## neF4ST



----------


## KillerJohn

> 


ohh I can't find a word, wow  :Smile:  This will make the entire "default minimap size and position" algorithm universal  :Embarrassment: 

So, if I'm correct, then
size = 350 * (resy / 1200)
center_y = 55 * (resy / 1200) + size / 2 or 115 * resy / 600
center_x = resx - 27.5 * (resx / 1920) - size / 2

btw what is the R on your graphs?

----------


## neF4ST

You have the equations on the graph:
size = 0.29*res_y
center_x = 0.89*res_x
center_y = 0.19*res_y

(R² is the fit error, R²=1 means perfect fit)

----------


## Jarx88

make like this
you res
$default_resolutionX = 1920
$default_resolutionY = 1080

another resolution:
$x_ratio = $Win_size_x / $default_resolutionX
$y_ratio = $Win_size_y / $default_resolutionY

MouseMove(Round(1737 * $x_ratio),Round(207 * $y_ratio))

thanks to this, despite a different resolution is still the same point
AutoIT example

----------


## KillerJohn

> ohh I can't find a word, wow  This will make the entire "default minimap size and position" algorithm universal 
> 
> So, if I'm correct, then
> size = 350 * (resy / 1200)
> center_y = 55 * (resy / 1200) + size / 2 or 115 * resy / 600
> center_x = resx - 27.5 * (resx / 1920) - size / 2
> 
> btw what is the R on your graphs?


I was wrong, center x is related to res_y too, and I already implemented it, so after a little "test in practice" here are the final functions:
size = 350 * (resy / 1200)
center_y = 54 * (resy / 1200) + size / 2 or 114.5 * resy / 600
center_x = res_x - 27 * (resy / 1200) - size / 2

giving so perfect results my mind is blown away  :Smile: 




> You have the equations on the graph:
> size = 0.29*res_y
> center_x = 0.89*res_x
> center_y = 0.19*res_y
> 
> (R² is the fit error, R²=1 means perfect fit)


in your format the formulas are the following:
size = 0,29166666666*res_y
center_y = 0.1908333333*res_y
But center_x is not related to res_x, because the distance of the right side of the minimap and the right side of the screen is derived from the height of the screen.
The values has to be insanely perfect because the slightest deviation will skew the entire minimap.

Insane  :Smile:  Now I have a perfect solution for any screen resolution  :Stick Out Tongue: 
THANKS AGAIN!

----------


## Huggarn

And you wondered about only few ppl being interested in it  :Smile:  This topic already reached top of hottest threads in main page. It should bring you some + reps ^^

----------


## KillerJohn

> And you wondered about only few ppl being interested in it  This topic already reached top of hottest threads in main page. It should bring you some + reps ^^


Haha, now I'm 29, plus 2 kids, so I don't give a *** for "online reputation". I got far enough reputation 7 years ago in D2 era, enough for 5 full lifetime  :Smile:  I love developing, I can't live without it, and now I have some free time to do whatever I want to do.

Sadly it seems that nowadays being in the "hottest threads" is not a big deal  :Frown:

----------


## neF4ST

2 questions:
- if you don't care about online reputation, why do you keep complaining about the fact that only a few people posted in your thread?
- how do you still have free time with 2 kids??? (i'm 29 too and first kid scheduled for March!)

----------


## KillerJohn

> 2 questions:
> - if you don't care about online reputation, why do you keep complaining about the fact that only a few people posted in your thread?


Because I've no idea what would be a good or bad feature. I would love to see ideas, discussions, theories about what Blizzard will react when this project will hit the public.
7 years ago when TurboT was online, about 7000 people used it, and blizzard never did a single ban against it (everybody knew the risks). Now I'm afraid that people - I mean mostly KIDS - will start to use this for optimizing farming routes, and the big brother will start to ban their accounts. I don't want that.




> 2 questions:
> - how do you still have free time with 2 kids??? (i'm 29 too and first kid scheduled for March!)


I lost my biggest contract a few months ago, so now I have a lot of time. I have a small dev company working in educational and government scene, but now I'm without a contract for a few months --> plenty of free time  :Smile: 

Congratulation for your first child! It's so fun, being awake 17 times in a night ^^ My smaller son will be 2 years old in march  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

An example stat log file (aka "packet", becaused it'll be sent to the aggregator server)



```
integrity check: bXCPYAMmRP3Es+VAzpEZnpfjoumZYaccSyyFTiGBd7+ykYNNh6QaxJ4XoRIq+SvyAvYvzPVG2wtm5xP9kHk3KA
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<packet type="run" created_on="20121216011702512" instance_public_id="29383f7d-3f330bd8-281586db-e4d98c1e-b6fe49f7">
	<run started_on="20121216011653442" started_on_utc="20121216001653442" length="9069" gained_xp="0" gained_gold="0" monsters_killed="0" area_count="4">
		<items>
			<loot count="0" />
		</items>
		<area name="New Tristram" started_on="20121216011653442" started_on_utc="20121216001653442" length="2615" gained_xp="0" gained_gold="0" monsters_killed="0">
			<items>
				<loot count="0" />
			</items>
		</area>
		<area name="The Royal Crypts" started_on="20121216011656057" started_on_utc="20121216001656057" length="2502" gained_xp="0" gained_gold="0" monsters_killed="0">
			<items>
				<loot count="0" />
			</items>
		</area>
		<area name="The Old Ruins" started_on="20121216011658561" started_on_utc="20121216001658561" length="2660" gained_xp="0" gained_gold="0" monsters_killed="0">
			<items>
				<loot count="0" />
			</items>
		</area>
		<area name="New Tristram" started_on="20121216011701221" started_on_utc="20121216001701221" length="1290" gained_xp="0" gained_gold="0" monsters_killed="0">
			<items>
				<loot count="0" />
			</items>
		</area>
	</run>
</packet>
```

This is very far from complete. There will be item count by iLvl and quality, and the complete item stats (with all properties and values).

btw, aggregator server... If I can arrange it with my brother then he will make a simple aggregator server which will collect that "packets" and aggregate them.
Of course anonymously. You will be able to watch your statistics and data online, with your instance id. There are no names, passwords, emails, login names, battletags, character names, anything. Only your guid based, random-generated instance id which will be created first time you use the HUD.

I already have some fancy ideas about stat aggregation  :Smile: 
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...on-levels.html (item count vs paragon levels)

----------


## sed-

well there is a program that i use to use in d3 that just said "Goblin detected" when your within xyards of it, blizz said it was fine. but mind you that was like 3patches a go so. it had no fancy arrows or anything just a simple alert.

----------


## KillerJohn

> well there is a program that i use to use in d3 that just said "Goblin detected" when your within xyards of it, blizz said it was fine. but mind you that was like 3patches a go so. it had no fancy arrows or anything just a simple alert.


Thanks for your reply! Maybe when the beta is out, somebody should send a support ticket to question them about TurboHUD's features.

About the first beta: I'll delay it until the item drop log is not finished. I'll see how fast I can implement it in a proper way, to be able to detect the following events:
- unid item dropped (to make item count stats gouped by item level and quality level)
- item identified FIRST time (to log the exact properties of the items)

Maybe I'll not target to be PERFECT, so I'll allow the engine to sometimes make redundant log entires about the same items (for example: you pickup, you identify, you drop and pickup and drop again). It'll stress the CPU less than removing the duplicates (by "seed" value) at the aggregation stage.

----------


## nitromc

> i was inactive for a few years (but i have 2 sons  ) , so now i'm a little out of the picture about diablo community trends.
> Opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it'll log your drops, and you will be able to upload the (anonim) statistics to a website which will aggregate the stats and make fancy statistics - in theory, my free server capacity will determine the future of that.
> ...


you
are
my 
****ing
hero

----------


## rushone2010

@killerjohn please release this I am so looking forward to this! I love your work and dedication man. Kudos. ****ing kudos.

----------


## KillerJohn

> @killerjohn please release this I am so looking forward to this! I love your work and dedication man. Kudos. ****ing kudos.


 :Smile:  I'll release it when it's done and can log items properly.




> About the first beta: I'll delay it until the item drop log is not finished. I'll see how fast I can implement it in a proper way, to be able to detect the following events:
> - unid item dropped (to make item count stats gouped by item level and quality level)
> - item identified FIRST time (to log the exact properties of the items)
> 
> Maybe I'll not target to be PERFECT, so I'll allow the engine to sometimes make redundant log entires about the same items (for example: you pickup, you identify, you drop and pickup and drop again). It'll stress the CPU less than removing the duplicates (by "seed" value) at the aggregation stage.

----------


## KillerJohn

I've a problem about drop detection, because if you drop an item to the floor, the D3 client forgets it's actor ID and shows up a second later with a new one... argh..... pff........
I have to make a hashtable to store all ever-seen items by their SEED number (it's constant but multiple items can have the same SEED number, but the chances are astronomical(ly low))
and if a new actorid appears, I have to check that item info object...

EDIT: new feature added [for Huggarn  :Wink:  ]: you can show/hide a "compass" which is represented by two lines pointing into X and Y direction of WORLD coordinates. You can define color, transparency, and line width too. It's called "world_directions" in the config file.

----------


## KillerJohn

first post updated with latest config file example, and feature list

----------


## neF4ST

DO ... WANT
You're such a tease!

----------


## KillerJohn

> DO ... WANT
> You're such a tease!


still having some problems about re-dropped items. maybe on monday. But I really dont want to give ETAs. I have a lot of work in this, believe me I know it like my hands, and D3's memory is not an easy thing to read - in case you want to be 99.99% and not just 99% I have to implement a craptons of error and validity checks.

For instance, there is a chance that the "collector" is gathering info from D3 and while the process is running, D3's internal garbage collector rearranges the memory. Rare? yes, pretty rare. but for example it can cause the HUD to read that you have 0 level. Or gold. Or xp. Or items. It can cause ****ups everywhere  :Smile:

----------


## Ziggeh

Why did you white out the action bar?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Why did you white out the action bar?


I want to give 0 chance to recognize my acc. Thats the reason there are whited out exp values too.

----------


## fender90

That looks amazing.

Looking forward to try it, I might even regain interest in D3 with that new HUD  :Smile:

----------


## Huggarn

Man you're greatest dev in actual D3 :P If you need help with creating tables let us know how we can help you make them  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

Sadly the item drop problem cannot be solved, because when you drop an item, it disappears from memory, and reappears on the floor with a new ID.
The only possible mode to identify this case is the SEED number - but it is causing much more problems, because if you buy >1 identical items from the vendor (for ex: 5 white crap maces) then their acd id will be different and the seed number is identical. In case you drop one one the floor, HUD would not be able to determine what is the source of the new item on the ground.
Believe me, half of my weekend went to this problem  :Frown: 

So, if you redrop an item on the gound, it'll appear in the log files again, as a new loot.
Of course in the postprocess stage where the system will analyze the logs, it can filter out those identical items.

----------


## MaDMaXiMuS

Awesome project! I would love to support it! Looking forward to the finished TurboHUD.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Awesome project! I would love to support it! Looking forward to the finished TurboHUD.


Nice, 2 AM here, and I almost finished the item logging feature.

Here is a plain log of a "run":


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<run version="12.12.16.2" started_on="20121217012304543" started_on_utc="20121217002304543" length="74426" gained_xp="0" gained_gold="0" monsters_killed="10" area_count="2" item_count="3">
	<area name="New Tristram" started_on="20121217012304543" started_on_utc="20121217002304543" length="3416" gained_xp="0" gained_gold="0" monsters_killed="0" item_count="1">
		<item index="0" />
	</area>
	<area name="The Royal Crypts" started_on="20121217012307960" started_on_utc="20121217002307960" length="71010" gained_xp="0" gained_gold="0" monsters_killed="10" item_count="2">
		<item index="1" />
		<item index="2" />
	</area>
	<item seed="442326149" acd_id="2046165007" name="Hide Belt" gamebalance="3561135928" ilvl="7" quality="1" picked="1" location="0" location_str="Inventory" stat_count="4">
		<stat code="groups" value="belt,belts,armors" />
		<stat code="dura" value="42" />
		<stat code="t_armor" value="15" />
		<stat code="b_armor" value="15" />
	</item>
	<item seed="467251712" acd_id="2058289188" name="Bracers" gamebalance="3419022418" ilvl="5" quality="0" picked="1" location="0" location_str="Inventory" stat_count="4">
		<stat code="groups" value="bracers,armors" />
		<stat code="dura" value="43" />
		<stat code="t_armor" value="7" />
		<stat code="b_armor" value="8" />
	</item>
	<item seed="1027950577" acd_id="2059665460" name="Leather Doublet" gamebalance="1612257705" ilvl="6" quality="2" location="255" location_str="Floor" stat_count="7">
		<stat code="groups" value="chestarmor,chestarmors,armors" />
		<stat code="dura" value="67" />
		<stat code="t_armor" value="23" />
		<stat code="e_armor" value="3" />
		<stat code="b_armor" value="20" />
		<stat code="allres_armor" value="0" />
		<stat code="allres_anyres" value="0" />
	</item>
</run>
```

And the binary format which will be sent to the server:
Attachment 11725

I solved most issues related to item managements, MAYBE I can release this at tomorrow (  :Embarrassment:  i mean today )
There are a few minor things I want to fix/implement before I upload the first beta (all beta will be timebomb-limited to the beta's release time + 2 weeks)

----------


## KillerJohn

I need some help. Please download the following file, open with notepad, select all, copy to clipboard, open empty excel sheet, paste to A1.
Please try to find errors in the last column (groups), and post them here. DO NOT POST the entire file, only the lines you don't like.
This file will rule how TurboHUD categorize the items.

pastebin download link: http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=tUx3E3rm

Thanks!

EDIT: download link replaced to a more readable table

----------


## neF4ST

What kind of errors do you want us to look for?

----------


## KillerJohn

> What kind of errors do you want us to look for?


items (lines) without groups for example

some lines are not real loot items - you should not check them (journals, horadric hamburger, etc)

----------


## Scriptor

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...HpVU2tfWTV2Q1E
You may want to use this.

This project is just awesome.
May I ask how the HUD works? Is it a DirectX overlay? Or a seperated transparent window placed on top of the Diablo III client?

----------


## KillerJohn

Pls somebody call mod against the spammer.




> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...HpVU2tfWTV2Q1E
> You may want to use this.
> 
> This project is just awesome.
> May I ask how the HUD works? Is it a DirectX overlay? Or a seperated transparent window placed on top of the Diablo III client?


HUD is using a transparent - layered - window and GDI+
this is why it's not working in fullscreen mode (fullscreen windowed is working properly) HUD does not interact with D3 in any way, only reads the memory. No directx tricks, no memory write, no injections, no file modifications.

The only thing you need to run TurboHUD is .NET framework 4 (the full one, not the "client" edition)

----------


## Scriptor

Spam already reported.

The .Net Framework 4 shouldn't be a problem.
If you need a tested I would offer my service. Really can't wait using this.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Spam already reported.
> 
> The .Net Framework 4 shouldn't be a problem.
> If you need a tested I would offer my service. Really can't wait using this.


Thanks! Now this is alpha. I dont need a tester until first beta is out. If that itemgroup and sno table (gamebalance) is finished and contains no errors, I have to update the code to not determinate the items' groups by their idiot internal name, but intead from the gamebalance id (first column in that table).

----------


## neF4ST

> items (lines) without groups for example
> 
> some lines are not real loot items - you should not check them (journals, horadric hamburger, etc)


horadric hamburger is a real loot item!

----------


## KillerJohn

> horadric hamburger is a real loot item!


yeah (rofl)


[kidding, right? I mean I know it is a real item, but you will never want to pickit it up...]

----------


## KillerJohn

> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...HpVU2tfWTV2Q1E
> You may want to use this.
> 
> This project is just awesome.
> May I ask how the HUD works? Is it a DirectX overlay? Or a seperated transparent window placed on top of the Diablo III client?


Spreadsheet is OK, but please post the errors found here.

----------


## KillerJohn

I can't see the groups column in the spreadsheet  :Frown:

----------


## Scriptor

It was filtered, should now be visible. Any chance for a beta today?

----------


## neF4ST

Just for you:
0x8F26CEB0	0x00030F1C	32	unique_offhand_001_104	The Horadric Hamburger weapons,1h,1hmonk 

you don't want to discriminate, swords, daggers, etc?

----------


## Huggarn

line 261 mojo_shadowclone , has no name

line 396 - 451 -> gems without group.

line 507 - infernal machine 

line 510 - 512 - organs without group

Don't really know if it was what you wanted ;P

Btw hamburger with 600 dps is worth some golds  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> It was filtered, should now be visible. Any chance for a beta today?


No  :Frown:  I've great news, but currently have no time to update the changelog. I'll came back at 23:30 (now it's 20:55)

----------


## KillerJohn

> line 261 mojo_shadowclone , has no name
> 
> line 396 - 451 -> gems without group.
> 
> line 507 - infernal machine 
> 
> line 510 - 512 - organs without group
> 
> Don't really know if it was what you wanted ;P
> ...


Fixed all, except I don't know what you want to do with infernal machine line.





> Just for you:
> 0x8F26CEB0	0x00030F1C	32	unique_offhand_001_104	The Horadric Hamburger weapons,1h,1hmonk 
> 
> you don't want to discriminate, swords, daggers, etc?


ok, I did it  :Smile:  just for you  :Wink:

----------


## KillerJohn

So. Changelog.
- items groups will be determined by the new sno container file (that table I posted a few hours ago)
- improved item read speed. 30 complete memory readout with monsters and items and stats etc costs a total of 60ms process time of every second (2ms / complete readout!). It's nice  :Smile: 
- data packet format finalized, optimized for possible postprocess speed and size (I don't have unlimited processing power on the server side to process thousands of runs / day (hour?)...)
- many information is moved to the exe file from the outside - I want to heavily decrease the chance of possible user error...
- item "goodness" detection algorithm (aka "pickit") will be disabled in the first beta(s)

I need help, again. Sorry guys, but if you help me, I can finish it sooner.
So, the "job".
A few days ago we calculated the algorithm of the minimap size/location calculator.
Now I need the same, but with the inventory and stash slots.
I need a list of the following parameters of the inventory and the stash (on all resolutions):
- upper left coordinates
- bottom right coordinates


The needed coordinates are flagged with a yellow pixel on the picture.

----------


## neF4ST

> - item "goodness" detection algorithm (aka "pickit") will be disabled in the first beta(s)


Why? not ready ?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Why? not ready ?


When people start using the HUD, they will have ideas. I need a concept, how to show items on ground. What items. How?
Now I don't have a concept. It's done in 90%, but need time to clear some questions about how it will work.

You guys are so impatient  :Smile: 

In addition the item drop detection is still bugging because D3's memory is a mess, actors are constantly disappearing, reappearing, because the D3 client holds only a limited amount of information AROUND YOU. It's about +1.5 screen over the screen in each direction, and kills me -.-

----------


## KillerJohn

new example of a run's log



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<run version="12.12.16.2" started_on="20121218011738471" started_on_utc="20121218001738471" length="80660" level_start="287" level_end="287" xp_start="2674175823" gained_xp="517469" gained_gold="6530" monsters_killed="67" area_count="2" item_count="13">
	<area name="The Core of Arreat" started_on="20121218011738471" started_on_utc="20121218001738471" length="79698" gained_xp="517469" gained_gold="6530" monsters_killed="67" items="0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12" />
	<area name="Bastion's Keep Stronghold" started_on="20121218011858170" started_on_utc="20121218001858170" length="961" gained_xp="0" gained_gold="0" monsters_killed="0" />
	<item index="0" seed="-305302068" acd_id="2027749458" name="Saif" gamebalance="4024030558" ilvl="61" quality="4" last_location="Floor" first_x="472.448" first_y="721.489" first_z="0.3" stat_count="8">
		<stat code="as_weap" value="1.4" />
		<stat code="dmg_hi" value="272" />
		<stat code="dmg_lo" value="146" />
		<stat code="dmg_pbonus" value="47" />
		<stat code="dps" value="293" />
		<stat code="dura" value="63" />
		<stat code="offh_dmg_add" value="0" />
		<stat code="offh_dmg_lo" value="0" />
	</item>
	<item index="1" seed="-42164877" acd_id="2034106436" name="Doom Hammer" gamebalance="2678078694" ilvl="63" quality="6" unid="1" last_location="Floor" first_x="471.587" first_y="725.152" first_z="0.3" stat_count="7">
		<stat code="as_weap" value="0.9" />
		<stat code="dmg_hi" value="723" />
		<stat code="dmg_lo" value="656" />
		<stat code="dps" value="621" />
		<stat code="dura" value="57" />
		<stat code="offh_dmg_add" value="0" />
		<stat code="offh_dmg_lo" value="0" />
	</item>
	<item index="2" seed="-820055732" acd_id="2034303042" name="Doom Treads" gamebalance="2140882332" ilvl="61" quality="1" last_location="Floor" first_x="468.275" first_y="727.115" first_z="0.5" stat_count="3">
		<stat code="b_armor" value="279" />
		<stat code="dura" value="64" />
		<stat code="t_armor" value="278" />
	</item>
	<item index="3" seed="-497024952" acd_id="2034630737" name="Crag Hammer" gamebalance="2638943301" ilvl="62" quality="6" unid="1" last_location="Floor" first_x="468.049" first_y="731.088" first_z="0.3" stat_count="7">
		<stat code="as_weap" value="1.2" />
		<stat code="dmg_hi" value="304" />
		<stat code="dmg_lo" value="163" />
		<stat code="dps" value="280" />
		<stat code="dura" value="73" />
		<stat code="offh_dmg_add" value="0" />
		<stat code="offh_dmg_lo" value="0" />
	</item>
	<item index="4" seed="818739239" acd_id="2034761827" name="Death Shroud" gamebalance="40857597" ilvl="60" quality="4" last_location="Floor" first_x="464.268" first_y="730.231" first_z="0.5" stat_count="5">
		<stat code="b_armor" value="317" />
		<stat code="dura" value="48" />
		<stat code="reg_hatred" value="1.1" />
		<stat code="t_armor" value="317" />
		<stat code="vita" value="123" />
	</item>
	<item index="5" seed="988040726" acd_id="2036400193" name="War Maul" gamebalance="2678078692" ilvl="61" quality="2" last_location="Floor" first_x="499.597" first_y="712.889" first_z="0.4" stat_count="7">
		<stat code="as_weap" value="0.9" />
		<stat code="dmg_hi" value="519" />
		<stat code="dmg_lo" value="472" />
		<stat code="dps" value="446" />
		<stat code="dura" value="61" />
		<stat code="offh_dmg_add" value="0" />
		<stat code="offh_dmg_lo" value="0" />
	</item>
	<item index="6" seed="1923179725" acd_id="2038890540" name="Elder Hat" gamebalance="1755623811" ilvl="62" quality="4" last_location="Floor" first_x="557.942" first_y="666.759" first_z="0.3" stat_count="6">
		<stat code="b_armor" value="385" />
		<stat code="dura" value="48" />
		<stat code="gf" value="16" />
		<stat code="int" value="86" />
		<stat code="main_stat" value="86" />
		<stat code="t_armor" value="385" />
	</item>
	<item index="7" seed="22642146" acd_id="2055012406" name="Consecrated Quiver" gamebalance="1539238480" ilvl="60" quality="4" picked="1" last_location="Inventory" first_x="876.823" first_y="705.108" first_z="0.3" stat_count="7">
		<stat code="dura" value="49" />
		<stat code="ias" value="13" />
		<stat code="int" value="100" />
		<stat code="main_stat" value="105" />
		<stat code="main_stat_vita" value="241" />
		<stat code="str" value="105" />
		<stat code="vita" value="136" />
	</item>
	<item index="8" seed="1119262626" acd_id="2055209069" name="Sagaris" gamebalance="1700549964" ilvl="62" quality="2" last_location="Floor" first_x="876.823" first_y="705.108" first_z="0.3" stat_count="8">
		<stat code="as_weap" value="1" />
		<stat code="critdmg" value="6" />
		<stat code="dmg_hi" value="530" />
		<stat code="dmg_lo" value="435" />
		<stat code="dps" value="482" />
		<stat code="dura" value="52" />
		<stat code="offh_dmg_add" value="0" />
		<stat code="offh_dmg_lo" value="0" />
	</item>
	<item index="9" seed="765818115" acd_id="2055274581" name="Tome of Secrets" gamebalance="3324600461" ilvl="61" quality="1" picked="1" last_location="Inventory" first_x="878.390" first_y="708.349" first_z="0.5" stat_count="0" />
	<item index="10" seed="-1741086457" acd_id="2055733313" name="Flawless Square Amethyst" gamebalance="2883100406" ilvl="60" quality="1" picked="1" last_location="Inventory" first_x="883.575" first_y="705.638" first_z="0.5" stat_count="1">
		<stat code="gemquality" value="8" />
	</item>
	<item index="11" seed="-977709783" acd_id="2055864416" name="Armplates" gamebalance="3419024600" ilvl="62" quality="4" picked="1" last_location="Inventory" first_x="879.334" first_y="695.607" first_z="0.5" stat_count="7">
		<stat code="b_armor" value="213" />
		<stat code="dex" value="158" />
		<stat code="dura" value="50" />
		<stat code="main_stat" value="158" />
		<stat code="main_stat_vita" value="199" />
		<stat code="t_armor" value="213" />
		<stat code="vita" value="41" />
	</item>
	<item index="12" seed="-108379935" acd_id="2061697100" name="Bonetooth Quiver" gamebalance="1539238479" ilvl="59" quality="4" last_location="Floor" first_x="1093.149" first_y="729.331" first_z="0.3" stat_count="5">
		<stat code="dex" value="127" />
		<stat code="dura" value="36" />
		<stat code="ias" value="12" />
		<stat code="main_stat" value="127" />
		<stat code="mf" value="12" />
	</item>
</run>
```

The known attributes (all other attributes are not readed by the HUD):



```
***attributes***
;code		name					mask	multi	round	comment

STR		Strength_Item				-	1	0
DEX		Dexterity_Item				-	1	0
INT		Intelligence_Item			-	1	0
VITA		Vitality_Item				-	1	0
LIFE		Hitpoints_Max_Percent_Bonus_Item	-	100	0	;life%, 6% = 0.06
B_ARMOR		Armor_Item				-	1	0	;base armor
E_ARMOR		Armor_Bonus_Item			-	1	0	;extra armor
T_ARMOR		Armor_Item_Total			-	1	0	;total armor
DURA		Durability_Max				-	0.1	down	;46 = 460
GF		Gold_Find				-	100	0	;15% = 0.15
MF		Magic_Find				-	100	0	;15% = 0.15
QUALITY		Item_Quality_Level			-	1	-	;rare=6/7/8 (4/5/6prop), legendary=9
MOVE		Movement_Scalar				-	100	0	;12% = 0.12

HPGLOBE		Health_Globe_Bonus_Health		-	1	-1
HPREG		Hitpoints_Regen_Per_Second		-	1	-
PICKUP		Gold_PickUp_Radius			-	1	0
REG_MANA	Resource_Regen_Per_Second		0	1	0	;mana regen
REG_AP		Resource_Regen_Per_Second		1	1	0	;arcane power regen
REG_SPIRIT	Resource_Regen_Per_Second		3	1	0	;spirit regen
REG_HATRED	Resource_Regen_Per_Second		5	1	1	;hatred regen
REG_DISC	Resource_Regen_Per_Second		6	1	1	;discipline regen
MAX_MANA	Resource_Max_Bonus			0	1	0	;max mana
MAX_AP		Resource_Max_Bonus			1	1	0	;max arcane power
MAX_SPIRIT	Resource_Max_Bonus			3	1	0	;max spirit
MAX_HATRED	Resource_Max_Bonus			5	1	0	;max hatred
MAX_DISC	Resource_Max_Bonus			6	1	0	;max discipline
LOH		Hitpoints_On_Hit			-	1	0	;life on hit
LOK		Hitpoints_On_Kill			-	1	0	;life on kill
LSTEAL		Steal_Health_Percent			-	100	2	;life steal, 2.5% = 0.025
IAS		Attacks_Per_Second_Percent		-	100	2	;extra AS, pl ami Amuleteken van (5% = 0.05)
CCRED		CrowdControl_Reduction			-	100	0	;crowd control reduction
INDEST		Item_Indestructible			-	1	0	;0 = normal, 1 = ignores durability loss

ALLRES		Resistance_All				-	1	0
ANYRES		Resistance				-	1	0
PH_RES		Resistance				0	1	0
F_RES		Resistance				1	1	0
L_RES		Resistance				2	1	0
C_RES		Resistance				3	1	0
P_RES		Resistance				4	1	0
A_RES		Resistance				5	1	0

DMG_LO		Damage_Weapon_Min_Total_All		-	1	0
DMG_HI		Damage_Weapon_Max_Total_All		-	1	0
AS_WEAP		Attacks_Per_Second_Item_Total		-	1	2	;a fegyver kombinált teljes attackspeed-je (1.58)
AS_EXTR		Attacks_Per_Second_Item_Percent		-	100	0	;a fegyveren az extra +% AS
CRIT		Crit_Percent_Bonus_Capped		-	100	1	;6% = 0.06
CRITDMG		Crit_Damage_Percent			-	100	0	;70% = 0.7
APOC		Resource_On_Crit			1	1	0	
OFFH_DMG_LO	Damage_Min_Total_All			-	1	0	;offhand dmg range LOW (tested on source)
OFFH_DMG_ADD	Damage_Delta_Total_All			-	1	0	;offhand dmg range DELTA (tested on source)
DMG_PBONUS	Damage_Weapon_Percent_Bonus		-	100	0	;+37% damage

SOCK		Sockets					-	1	0
THORNS		Thorns_Fixed				-	1	0
B_BLOCK		Block_Chance_Item			-	100	0	;base block, 10% = 0.1
E_BLOCK		Block_Chance_Bonus_Item			-	100	0	;extra block, 7% = 0.07
T_BLOCK		Block_Chance_Item_Total			-	100	0	;total block, 20% = 0.20

LVLREQ		Requirement				40	1	0	;base level requirement
LVLREQRED	Item_Level_Requirement_Reduction	-	1	0	;level requirement reduced by
EXPBONUS	Experience_Bonus			-	1	0	;experience bonus +xx (nem %)
SEED		Seed					-	1	0	;unique id???
GEMQUALITY	GemQuality				-	1	0	;gem quality
```

I'm SURE that this covers 99% of all important attributes. There are INSANE amount of skill-type attribs (like legendary procs, chance to blind, etc) and I really don't think that there is any reason to read or make stat of those attributes.

----------


## KillerJohn

Guys, while you are checking the item database, and looking for the inventory/stash coordinates, I finally managed to finish the compiler script, so after a few minor fixes and improvements, here is the first beta's release date: 24 hours after we (you) figured out the inv/stash coordinates (individually or with a formula).

----------


## Gynger

> Guys, while you are checking the item database, and looking for the inventory/stash coordinates, I finally managed to finish the compiler script, so after a few minor fixes and improvements, here is the first beta's release date: 24 hours after we (you) figured out the inv/stash coordinates (individually or with a formula).


Just wait to arrive home to try it. I'm on the train now after night shift.

----------


## loafer

Can't wait for the beta to be released. Looks amazing so far!

----------


## KillerJohn

*FIRST POST UPDATED*





> Just wait to arrive home to try it. I'm on the train now after night shift.


It's not released, read that quote again  :Smile:  I need some intel from you guys, while I'm working on the code to be stable for the first beta.

----------


## Jarx88

my method for inventory in AutoIt:

$default_resolutionX = 1920
$default_resolutionY = 1080

;download size of the window
$wind = WinGetClientSize("Diablo III")

;for all resolutions
$x_ratio = $wind[0] / $default_resolutionX
$y_ratio = $wind[1] / $default_resolutionY

;reading inventory
$x = -48
$y = -48
For $i = 1 To 10 Step +1
$x = $x + 48
$y = -48
For $j = 1 To 6 Step +1
$y = $y + 48
PixelSearch(Round((1415+$x+24) *$x_ratio), Round((588+$y+24) *$y_ratio), Round((1415+$x+24) *$x_ratio), Round((589+$y+24) *$y_ratio), 0x130C08,3)
If Not @error Then
MouseClick("right",Round((1415+$x+24) *$x_ratio),Round((588+$y+24) *$y_ratio),1) ;clicks the right mouse button on an object	
EndIf
Next
Next
;comments
PixelSearch -> search for blue color in grids inventory
1415+24, 588+24 - > center of the first card in inventory
(1415+24)+48, 588+24 -> Next of x

It may be useful ;P

----------


## KillerJohn

> my method for inventory in AutoIt:
> 
> $default_resolutionX = 1920
> $default_resolutionY = 1080
> 
> ;download size of the window
> $wind = WinGetClientSize("Diablo III")
> 
> ;for all resolutions
> ...


Thanks, but it's not working with (for ex) 900x720 resolution.  :Smile:

----------


## Jarx88

900/1920 = 0.47
720/1080 = 0.67

1415*0.47 = 665
588*0.67 = 394

665,394 -> is no you up left cord of inventory?

----------


## KillerJohn

> 900/1920 = 0.47
> 720/1080 = 0.67
> 
> 1415*0.47 = 665
> 588*0.67 = 394
> 
> 665,394 -> is no you up left cord of inventory?


no, it's not linear. This is why we need the exact coordinates I flagged with the yellow pixel on all std resolutions.
To find out the algorithm...

----------


## KillerJohn

Maybe somebody understand high level math (I'm noob for math  :Smile:  ), but I've a small problem with the coordinate conversion.
I'm using this formula since the start of D3 (this is the public formula you can find everywhere), but it has a flaw with world coordinates too far.



```
        public static wsScreenCoordinate ToScreenCoordinate(float X, float Y, float Z)
        {
            double xd = X - MyPos.X;
            double yd = Y - MyPos.Y;
            double zd = Z - MyPos.Z;
            double w = -0.515f * xd + -0.514f * yd + -0.686f * zd + 97.985f;
            double rX = (-1.682f * xd + 1.683f * yd + 0.0f * zd + 0.007045f) / w;
            double rY = (-1.54f * xd + -1.539f * yd + 2.307f * zd + 6.161f) / w;
            double rZ = (-0.515f * xd + -0.514f * yd + -0.686f * zd + 97.002f) / w;
            rX /= D3ClientWindowApect;
            return new wsScreenCoordinate((float)((rX + 1.0d) / 2.0d * D3ClientWindowSize.Width), (float)((1.0d - rY) / 2.0d * D3ClientWindowSize.Height));
```

The problem is that when the first part of w (= -0.515f * xd + -0.514f * yd + -0.686f * zd) is going smaller than -97.985.
In that case the value of w is falling through the zero, into negative space, and because rX, rY and rZ is divided by w, the results sign is negated.

So if I have a point for example at 150 yards distance, the result is calculated properly, but if it's at 200 yard away, the result will be completely wrong.

Example:
my position is 2958.17 : 2684.21 : 28,00
point 1: 2971.22 : 2809.11 : 28.30 result screen coordinate: 4870:3822 (VALID, because w = 26,86877)
point 2: 2982.82 : 2873,95 : 28,30 result screen coordinate: -12426:-11039 (BAAAAAAAAD, because w = -12,4316)

I would appreciate any help, because I'm not a math genius...

This problem is causing the drawing of the recorded path [on the floor] to be insane when some of the path's points are too far...

----------


## neF4ST

Will look at it tonight. No time now  :Frown: 

EDIT: Why 3 coordinates for a 2D image?

----------


## KillerJohn

WorldCoordinate is 3D ofc, ScreenCoordinate is 2D

----------


## Jarx88

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B0U...ThnX0czZUNFNWc

----------


## KillerJohn

> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B0U...ThnX0czZUNFNWc


Nice, thank you, but I found a bug. Az 1920x1200, the top inventory X coord is not 1413 for me, but ~1358 (1413 is the second column).
Did you re-checked the results?

I tested on 1600x1200, and the result is bad. In your table it's 1177:654, but in reality it's 1037:654
I told you that it's not linear  :Smile:  at first, screen height determine the panel's height and after that the client will calculate the correct width of the panel.
This is why asked somebody to measure the real coordinates. Maybe neF4ST will have some free time - his graphs was INSANE last time with the minimap formula  :Smile:

----------


## Jarx88

for my is good  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Will look at it tonight. No time now 
> 
> EDIT: Why 3 coordinates for a 2D image?


OK, I found a workaround. I put a minimum value of 1 to the w.
So if the viewing plane is coming insane close the value of w is not going under 0, killing the forumula and reversing the sign of the rX and rY.
It's working like a charm now.

----------


## KillerJohn

Can I ask somebody with more english skills than me, to fix the errors in my beta manual?
Thank you very much! Beta release is comiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing  :Smile: 



```
----------------------
-- TurboHUD  Manual --
----------------------

After this is released, you HAVE to ask Blizzard Support what they think about it.
If you don't ask them, you are not permitted to use this.
I'm not responsible for any damage if you are banned because you didn't asked the support.

This project is reading D3's memory, NOT writing it, and not injecting anything into it.
It is using a simple GDI+ transparent window for overlay, it's not a fancy DirectX modification.

The primary goal of this HUD is to give you detailed information about your farming statistics,
drops, and help you to optimize your paths, habits, build, etc.
This HUD is NOT made to give you advantage over other people, or automatize anything you are doing.

----------------------
TABLE OF CONTENTS
----------------------

0. Release Notes
I. Basics
II. Installation
III. Start
IV. Hotkeys
V. Features
VI. Configuration

----------------------
0. Release Notes
----------------------

- the show_monsters flag is currently limited to the actual screen you can see in the game
- floor and item_quality_names tags are currently disabled, not used

----------------------
I. Basics
----------------------

...section is under construction...


----------------------
II. Installation
----------------------

First installation
------------------

- unzip the zip file into any folder
- after the first start the HUD will create some required additional folders (data_packets, logs, runs, saved_paths, config)
- the config.xml will be created after you start the HUD first time
- IMPORTANT NOTE: SAVE YOUR CONFIG.XML before you do anything in that file. Your identification IDs will be important for you!



----------------------
III. Start
----------------------

- run the TurboHUD.exe as an administrator
- enjoy

----------------------
IV. Hotkeys
----------------------

F1 - Show/Hide the HUD
F2 - Reload config files (you don't need this because it's automatic)
F8 - Save the current position into the saved_paths folder, into the file named after your current area
End - Terminate the HUD

----------------------
V. Features
----------------------

Some of the following features are only available in the donator-edition (look for the [donator] tag, but there are no donator-only features yet)

...section is under construction...


// SAVED PATHS //
You can save your paths in every area by pressing the F8 hotkey.
The file will be saved into the saved_paths folder - the filename is your current area's internal name.
Every time you are in that area, the HUD will display the saved path on the floor.
Please note that this feature is - obviously - working only in static areas.

For advanced users:
After you saved a node, you can open the path file with notepad, and give a name for any node by changing the "noname" text to something you want to see there.



----------------------
VI. Configuration
----------------------

All configuration options are stored in the .\config\config.xml file.
Before doing any change in that file, please backup it into a safe locations.
In case you mess up the config file and the HUD is unable to read it, the file will be automatically deleted and recreated with a new instance ID and all default values (like after a fresh installation).

Tags:

<identification> - DO NOT TOUCH THIS

<floor> - unused

<graph> - you can change the EXP, GOLD and DPS graphs here
	enabled - you can turn on/off individual graphs
	x,y,h - the graph's location and height in pixels
	collection - for advanced users: you can define in milliseconds how often the graph will average the corresponding values
	colors - the colors of the graph

<gain_panel> - the settings of the GAIN panel
	x,y - the panel's location (size is automatic)
	font - the font of the panel
	background - you can turn off/on the panel and set up it's color
	border - the border. you can't turn it off but you can set up it's color
	*enabled - you can turn off/on values to display

<item_quality_name> - unused

<custom_radius_circles> - you can define circles showing custom radius values
	count - you have to put the number of circles you want there
	<idxN> - every entry here has to be in the format "idxN" where N is the index of it, starting with 1 (idx1, idx2, etc)
		range - yards. simple.
		thickness, color - line with and color
		enabled - guess one.

<utility>
	<pickup_range> - the HUD can display your actual pickup range.
	<world_directions> - HUD can show the game's internal direction vectors (X and Y)

<monsters>
	<strong> - HUD can't determine if a monster is elite, or not (yet). You can set up a health limit and every monster above that limit will be considered "strong".

<minimap>
	use_default - the HUD will place the minimap drawings right onto the D3's minimap when this is true ("1")
	x,y,size - you can define the HUD's location and size when use_default is turned off
	show_monsters - the HUD will show the monsters on the minimap
	ping - you can request pings on the minimap if the HUD detects any legendary/set item, strong monster, or goblin

<saved_paths> - you can disable/enabled the display of the current area's saved path file
	line_floor - the line's settings which will show the path on the ground
	line_minimap - the line's settings which will show the path on the minimap
	font - the font definition of the text you can display on individual path nodes
```

----------


## roydk

Aw KJ you still alive! damn I thought I lost you when TurBoT died! welcome back! I was a mod on your site back in the times. I helped tons of kids trying to bot!  :Smile: 
Very pleased to see you are alive, I made a user here ONLY because I saw this thread with you! I'll stay tuned, seems like a lovely project you've started up here!

----------


## KillerJohn

> Aw KJ you still alive! damn I thought I lost you when TurBoT died! welcome back! I was a mod on your site back in the times. I helped tons of kids trying to bot! 
> Very pleased to see you are alive, I made a user here ONLY because I saw this thread with you! I'll stay tuned, seems like a lovely project you've started up here!


Hi!  :Smile:  I remember you. Please confirm your identity  :Wink:  (haha) Are you playing D3?

*TWO-THOUSAND-EIGHT*  :Smile:  Oh shit  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

One sentence is already changed in the manual:
"In case you mess up the config file and the HUD is unable to read it, the file will be automatically renamed to config_damaged_{timestamp}.xml
and it will be recreated with a new instance ID and all default values (like after a fresh installation)."

----------


## roydk

> Hi!  I remember you. Please confirm your identity  (haha) Are you playing D3?
> 
> *TWO-THOUSAND-EIGHT*  Oh shit


lol glad you remember me. Been awhile for sure. Hope you someday start up your own forum again once the bot finishes etc.  :Smile: 
- Yes I play Diablo myself indeed. Only paragon lvl 29 though, manually played all the way. So far  :Wink:  KJ is back, will change things for me :P

hope your kids are good! I remember you left the scene due to the kids. KJ, the guy who made the one and only epic automule bot. Those were THE times!

----------


## KillerJohn

> lol glad you remember me. Been awhile for sure. Hope you someday start up your own forum again once the bot finishes etc. 
> - Yes I play Diablo myself indeed. Only paragon lvl 29 though, manually played all the way. So far  KJ is back, will change things for me :P
> 
> hope your kids are good! I remember you left the scene due to the kids. KJ, the guy who made the one and only epic automule bot. Those were THE times!


What bot finishes? This is not a bot - and never will be one! Read first post!  :Smile:  I'm not deving bots anymore. It would be NOT fun to look out from the window after the breakfast and see there a black car, with lawyers in it  :Smile: 

You loved AutoMule (tm) ?  :Smile:

----------


## neF4ST

Ok back from work, do you still need those stash coordinates? Someone posted a google spreadsheet, what's wrong with it?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Ok back from work, do you still need those stash coordinates? Someone posted a google spreadsheet, what's wrong with it?


It's not a list of measured coordinated but a list of calculated coordinates (they are bad).

If you can do that list for me, you can ask - a little  :Wink:  - one thing from me  :Smile: 

btw maybe you should include the panel width's in the table. I mean what is the stash/inventory panel's with on the corresponding resolution. Maybe we can use it in the final formula...

----------


## neF4ST

> If you can do that list for me, you can ask - a little  - one thing from me


*deep voice* I'll take your first child!!!!! mouahahaha

----------


## KillerJohn

> *deep voice* I'll take your first child!!!!! mouahahaha


I mean related to teh HUD  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  You don't want my first child, wait for your own!  :Wink:

----------


## Huggarn

Don't run anything, don't release it yet. Huge banwave is in. Just got banned  :Smile:

----------


## neF4ST

```
				STASH					INVENTORY		
			top-left	bottom-right		top-left	bottom-right	
W	H		x	y	x	y		x	y	x	y
1680	1050		63	215	450	771		1186	571	1655	847
1440	900		53	183	386	659		1016	490	1418	725
1366	768		44	157	329	563		999	418	1342	620
1360	1024		61	210	438	752		880	556	1335	826
1280	1024		61	210	439	752		798	557	1256	826
1280	800		47	164	343	587		904	435	1261	645
1024	768		45	156	329	564		663	418	1006	620
```

It's linear with screen width except for:
- inventory bottom-tigh (X&Y) : linear with screen height
- inventory top-left X = 0,9835*res_w - 0,446*res_h

----------


## KillerJohn

> Don't run anything, don't release it yet. Huge banwave is in. Just got banned


What are you talking about?

----------


## KillerJohn

Many thanks for neF4ST, the final, pixel precise formulas are:
float InventoryTop = 652 * (D3ClientWindowSize.Height / 1200.0f);
float InventoryBottom = 968 * (D3ClientWindowSize.Height / 1200.0f);
float rd = 27 * (D3ClientWindowSize.Height / 1200.0f);
float InventoryRight = D3ClientWindowSize.Width - 1 - rd;
float InventoryLeft = D3ClientWindowSize.Width - rd - 537 * (D3ClientWindowSize.Height / 1200.0f);

----------


## Huggarn

Don't run any software that read memory or is any way related to diablo. There's huge banwave running, about 5% of demonbuddy accounts are not yet banned  :Smile:  many rush users got banned, me too.

----------


## Scriptor

Well, Demonbuddy is not just reading memory. Thats the point.

----------


## neF4ST

I see you sum it up for the inventory. You have everything you need regarding the stash too, right?



> Many thanks for neF4ST, the final, pixel precise formulas are:
> float InventoryTop = 652 * (D3ClientWindowSize.Height / 1200.0f);
> float InventoryBottom = 968 * (D3ClientWindowSize.Height / 1200.0f);
> float rd = 27 * (D3ClientWindowSize.Height / 1200.0f);
> float InventoryRight = D3ClientWindowSize.Width - 1 - rd;
> float InventoryLeft = D3ClientWindowSize.Width - rd - 537 * (D3ClientWindowSize.Height / 1200.0f);

----------


## KillerJohn

> I see you sum it up for the inventory. You have everything you need regarding the stash too, right?


yeah, but I had no time for the stash formulas because I spent all of the night to find out UIcomponents sructures, hash algorithms, etc. I went to bed at 3 am and my little son wake me up at 6:30...

----------


## KillerJohn

> Well, Demonbuddy is not just reading memory. Thats the point.


db is writing memory in a so agressive fashion, I can't believe they didnt banned it waaay before... LOL you can run 6 D3 on a machine, MINIMIZED, with fake, internal calls to D3 clients event handlers. Really? it's instaban. Blizzard has COUNTLESS options to easily detect something like db, believe me...

Edit: it's a nonsense that blizzard is banning for memory reading. because in that case half of the internet should be filled with raging, banned legit players using thing like lootalert or the dps display app (or turbohud)

----------


## neF4ST

What "dps display app" are you talking about?

----------


## KillerJohn

> What "dps display app" are you talking about?


Diablo 3 Damage Meter (Proof of Concept) - Diablo III General Discussion - Diablo Discussion and Community Forums - DiabloFans.com

bw aware! I'm not saying that Blizzard will not ban memory read addons!!! I'm saying that NOW they are not banning for them. I heard no report about any bans related to tools like DPS meter or TurboHUD.

----------


## Jarx88

When you start sharing?

----------


## fender90

> When you start sharing?


When it's ready, please stop putting pressure on him!

----------


## KillerJohn

Guys, I have insane news  :Smile:  Now I'm able to read the complete UI from D3's memory, AND I SOLVED the screen coordinate transformation issues. So, from now, I can read any D3 buttons, panels, labels, etc WITH their screen coordinate. (The transformation from the internal coordinate system is tricky - imagine guys that the resume button's coordinate is -15...-300 on some resolutions  :Smile:  )








> When it's ready, please stop putting pressure on him!


+1

----------


## KillerJohn

> Guys, I have insane news  Now I'm able to read the complete UI from D3's memory, AND I SOLVED the screen coordinate transformation issues. So, from now, I can read any D3 buttons, panels, labels, etc WITH their screen coordinate. (The transformation from the internal coordinate system is tricky - imagine guys that the resume button's coordinate is -15...-300 on some resolutions  )


WOW this opens possibility for a lot of cool stuff: for example, I made a new feature:
- if the inventory is opened, then the HUD automatically hides the minimap and CLIPS the drawing of the saved paths to not cover the inventory panel  :Smile:  hahahaaaaaaaaaa (evil laugh)

----------


## neF4ST

F*ck, so my coordinates maths are now useless!!

EDIT: found this:

----------


## KillerJohn

Anybody? Install manual language check? Huh?  :Smile: 






> F*ck, so my coordinates maths are now useless!!


NOOOOOO! That calculations are kept to calculate the minimap and inventory location and size. They are much more precise than the UI element coordinates!

----------


## Scriptor

What do you need the UI elements for?

----------


## Hyuron

Fantastic work, man!

What do you mean by "manual language check"?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Fantastic work, man!
> 
> What do you mean by "manual language check"?


I posted the manual written by me some pages back, but my english is under the minimal level, and I would appreciate if somebody can fix it... spell/grammar checking... see?  :Smile: 




> What do you need the UI elements for?


For example now I clip the paths on the floor when inventory or stash is opened.
And I hide the minimap when inventory is opened.
Knowing EXACTLY that the inventory is opened is not viable through graphical checks because people can use this on any resolutions.
And this is when the UI reading comes into the big picture...

----------


## KillerJohn

> WOW this opens possibility for a lot of cool stuff: for example, I made a new feature:
> - if the inventory is opened, then the HUD automatically hides the minimap and CLIPS the drawing of the saved paths to not cover the inventory panel  hahahaaaaaaaaaa (evil laugh)


Wow, I was looking for this since days... Thanks!
I hope that this is real, but of course we can't make any assumptions based on ONE support ticket.
I already wrote in the manual, that people HAVE TO ask blizzard about this HUD before start using it.

----------


## Hyuron

> I posted the manual written by me some pages back, but my english is under the minimal level, and I would appreciate if somebody can fix it... spell/grammar checking... see?


I'm no english native, too, but can understand all of it.
So don't worry about that  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Do you need any other language translations (for whatever reasons)?

----------


## KillerJohn

> I'm no english native, too, but can understand all of it.
> So don't worry about that 
> 
> Do you need any other language translations (for whatever reasons)?


English is good enough, thank you  :Smile:

----------


## neF4ST

Ok I came up with one small, easy to implement, (useless?) idea.
Display the time remaining to complete current parangon level (using the xp rate from the last 15min for instance)

----------


## Hyuron

I think it's a good idea.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Ok I came up with one small, easy to implement, (useless?) idea.
> Display the time remaining to complete current parangon level (using the xp rate from the last 15min for instance)


this is your "ask one?"  :Smile:

----------


## neF4ST

No my "ask one" is obviously "gimme access to the alpha"  :Cool:

----------


## Hyuron

> No my "ask one" is obviously "gimme access to the alpha"


And now imagine there are 10 of those cats ^^

PS: Is there anybody else who's refreshing this page every 5 minutes?

----------


## neF4ST



----------


## Jarx88

> 


+1
No only me  :Wink:

----------


## michul3k

> 


+2 bro's  :Big Grin:

----------


## KillerJohn

> No my "ask one" is obviously "gimme access to the alpha"


F*ck, I read this too late...

Attachment 11764

----------


## neF4ST

lol, good job killerjohn.
Now you take 1min and you convert this "0.4" to 0 hour 24 minutes  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Another idea: next to xp/g gold/h, etc. you could display the player's personnal record for reference (and even colorize the current rate red-green depending on if it's a good run or a bad one)

----------


## KillerJohn

nevermind, ****ed up

----------


## KillerJohn

> lol, good job killerjohn.
> Now you take 1min and you convert this "0.4" to 0 hour 24 minutes 
> 
> Another idea: next to xp/g gold/h, etc. you could display the player's personnal record for reference (and even colorize the current rate red-green depending on if it's a good run or a bad one)


My bro told me the same about 10 minutes ago... to make a "Score" algorithm which is calculation an AreaScore.
But I'm not sure about that. It's pretty fragile. Depends on MANY things.
For example the NV stack amount you started that area. It'll make all Scores, records, stat completely useless.

Attachment 11765

----------


## KillerJohn

*First beta release date: 2012.12.20 at any time between 12:00 and 23:59 (central EU time)*

----------


## pompidoux

> *First beta release date: 2012.12.20 at any time between 12:00 and 23:59 (central EU time)*


Yeah!!!!

Greatest news!!!!
Thanks you alot killerjohn for your hard work and your share... :Smile:

----------


## neF4ST

Nice christmas gift!

----------


## KillerJohn

> Nice christmas gift!


I'm Santa  :Cool:

----------


## Scriptor

Created a ticket. It's not allowed to use any memory reading tools and it might result in getting banned.

----------


## Jarx88

everyone will use it at your own risk. If you denounce someone, then you will get banned. FPS, AntiVirus program and also scans the memory  :Smile:

----------


## Hyuron

> Created a ticket. It's not allowed to use any memory reading tools and it might result in getting banned.


lol, this website is full of hacks, exploits and bots and you are reporting this one?

----------


## Scriptor

No, I asked them if it is allowed to use this tool like the one who asked for the LootWatcher tool. I was looking for something like "Memory reading is ok if you don't modify or automate things".
But sadly not.

----------


## Hyuron

sry my fault.
so u asked blizz support and they said "you dont!" ?^^

----------


## KillerJohn

Release is coming soon, final polishing is my current task.
Until I finish, please review the first beta's manual and tell me your thoughts about is:



```
----------------------
-- TurboHUD  Manual --
----------------------

I'm not responsible for any damage in case you get banned because you are using TurboHUD.
TurboHUD clearly violates the TOS and EULA of Diablo 3!

What TurboHUD does:
- paints on a simple always-on-top GDI+ transparent window
- reads Diablo 3's memory:
  - actor, acd information (the monsters, items, objects, etc in game)
  - your stats, experience, gold amount, etc
  - some selected UI objects (BattleTag label on top of the friend list panel, inventory panel, stash panel, etc)
    - note: technically this HUD is able to read the login email and password UI objects too, but it doesn't do that.
  - your BattleTag through an UI object


What TurboHUD doesn't do, and will never do:
- write Diablo 3's memory
- change any of Diablo 3's files
- inject something into Diablo 3's code
- modify the DirectX surface of Diablo 3
- collect/log your keystrokes and/or mouse events
- emulate keystrokes and/or mouse events
- show other players in game

The primary goal of this HUD is to give you detailed information about your farming statistics,
drops, and help you to optimize your paths, habits, builds, etc.
This HUD is NOT made to give you advantage over other people, nor to automatize anything you are doing.

----------------------
TABLE OF CONTENTS
----------------------

0. Release Notes
I. Basics
II. Installation
III. Start
IV. Hotkeys
V. Features
VI. Configuration

----------------------
0. Release Notes
----------------------

- the <minimap><show>/"normal_monster" and "strong_monster" flags, the <ping>/"strong monster" flag
  and the <ping>/"goblin" flags are currently limited to the actual area you can see in the game.
  With other words: you can't see anything on the minimap over your screen, except legendary pings.

- <floor> and <item_quality_names> tags are currently disabled, not used

- this beta release will stop working after 2013. january 01.

----------------------
I. Basics
----------------------

...section is under construction...


----------------------
II. Installation
----------------------

First installation
------------------

 -install .NET 4.0 framework from here: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=17851
- unzip the TurboHUD_vXXXXX.zip file into any folder
- after the first start the HUD will create some required additional folders (data_packets, logs, runs, saved_paths, config)
- the config.xml and identification.xml will be created after you start the HUD for the first time
- IMPORTANT NOTE: SAVE YOUR IDENTIFICATION.XML before you do anything in that file. Your identification IDs will be important for you!

If you would like to buy me a beer then let me tell you: I love beer. You can do it here:
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=YJ44N6UXXB94G
Please do not forget to leave your Instance Private ID and BattleTag.

----------------------
III. Start
----------------------

- run the TurboHUD.exe as an administrator
- after you started the HUD and Diablo 3 not yet preloaded your Friend List Panel, you have to "teach" your BattleTag to the HUD.
  You can do this with opening your friends panel for a second.
  If you don't do this, the HUD's statistics and logging features will not work.
- enjoy

----------------------
IV. Hotkeys
----------------------

F1  - Show/Hide the HUD
F2  - Reload config files (you don't need this because it's automatic)
F8  - Save the current position into the saved_paths folder, into the file named after your current area
End - Terminate the HUD

----------------------
V. Features
----------------------

Some of the following features are only available in the donator-edition (look for the [donator] tag, but there are no donator-only features yet)

...section is under construction...


// SAVED PATHS //
You can save your paths in every area by pressing the F8 hotkey.
The file will be saved into the saved_paths folder - the filename is your current area's internal name.
Every time you are in that area, the HUD will display the saved path on the floor.
Please note that this feature is - obviously - working only in static areas.

For advanced users:
After you saved a node, you can open the path file with notepad, and give a name for any node by changing the "noname" text to something you want to see there.



----------------------
VI. Configuration
----------------------

All configuration options are stored in the .\config\config.xml and identification.xml files.
Before doing any changes in these files, please backup them into a safe locations.

Please note that after a version update the HUD will TRY to migrate your old config.xml to the new format (if it is changed),
but there is no guarantee that it'll work. So before any version update, please backup your config.xml.

Damaged config files
--------------------
In case you mess up a config file and the HUD is unable to read it,
the file will be automatically renamed to config_damaged_{timestamp}.xml or identification_damaged_{timestamp}.xml.
All content in that file will be restored to default values!
	
Configuration tags
------------------

<identification>
	<instance_ids> - DO NOT TOUCH THIS
	<instance_keys> - If you get a key from me, put it into the <key1 key="" /> or <key2 key="" />, between the "" marks.
	                  Please note that keys are based on your Instance Private ID and BattleTag, so people can't exchange keys - it will not work.

<floor> - unused

<graph> - you can change the EXP, GOLD and DPS graphs here
	enabled - you can turn on/off individual graphs
	x,y,h - the graph's location and height in pixels
	collection - for advanced users: you can define in milliseconds how often the graph will average the corresponding values
	colors - the colors of the graph

<gain_panel> - the settings of the GAIN panel
	x,y - the panel's location (size is automatic)
	font - the font of the panel
	background - you can turn off/on the panel and set up it's color
	border - the border. you can't turn it off but you can set up it's color
	*enabled - you can turn off/on values to display

<item_quality_name> - unused

<custom_radius_circles> - you can define circles showing custom radius values
	count - you have to put the number of circles you want there
	<idxN> - every entry here has to be in the format "idxN" where N is the index of it, starting with 1 (idx1, idx2, etc)
		range - yards. simple.
		thickness, color - line with and color
		enabled - guess one.

<utility>
	<pickup_range> - the HUD can display your actual pickup range.
	<world_directions> - HUD can show the game's internal direction vectors (X and Y)

<monsters>
	<strong> - HUD can't determine if a monster is elite, or not (yet). You can set up a health limit and every monster above that limit will be considered "strong".

<minimap>
	use_default - the HUD will place the minimap drawings right onto the D3's minimap when this is true ("1")
	x,y,size - you can define the HUD's location and size when use_default is turned off
	show_monsters - the HUD will show the monsters on the minimap
	ping - you can request pings on the minimap if the HUD detects any legendary/set item, strong monster, or goblin

<saved_paths> - you can disable/enabled the display of the current area's saved path file
	line_floor - the line's settings which will show the path on the ground
	line_minimap - the line's settings which will show the path on the minimap
	font - the font definition of the text you can display on individual path nodes
```

----------


## neF4ST

How do we define criteria to decide if an item is valuable or not?

----------


## KillerJohn

> How do we define criteria to decide if an item is valuable or not?


item related features are not done yet, its in the manual

----------


## Hyuron

> - this beta release will stop working after 2013. january 01.


meh.... going home tomorrow till next year, so can't test the beta -.-

----------


## KillerJohn

*12.12.20.0 beta released*

----------


## Hyuron

Already playing  :Big Grin: 

ps: plz make the download button in first post bigger.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Already playing 
> 
> ps: plz make the download button in first post bigger.


Working properly? Like it?

I'm asking everybody that please leave here some notes, feedback, opinions. Thank you!

----------


## Hyuron

Ok, done my first run yet.

results: 21min, 11,7mio xp, 34m per hour (without hellfire ring) @ mp4.

its absolutly amazing work!!

*wishlist*:
- option to hide battle tag in the hud, because so you cant capture videos without showing everyone who are u  :Big Grin: 
- add hotkey to reset all stats while farming.
- change position when in group

*found bug*:
- gold graph is inactive
- when turbohud is active and the diablo 3 folder is open, the hud appears @ folder-window

----------


## bacek

windows7 64bit . dont work (((( .

----------


## Jarx88

pity that there is no LootAlert for rore items



good Work

----------


## KillerJohn

> pity that there is no LootAlert for rore items
> 
> 
> 
> good Work


What is this ? And what is rore? Rare? I already told here many times that there will be alerts based on ground-items, and there will be high/low item evaluator which will tag items in your inventory as bad or good. This is the first beta, I really don't feel anything which involve the word "pity"  :Wink: 

EDIT: oh I see what is that  :Smile:  you are inspecting network traffic? There is no network traffic yet, while the MegaGigaGlobalTurboHUDStat.com [kidding] is going alive and it'll collect that files in your "data_packets" folder which is a binary representation of the files in your "runs" folder. Btw that insepctor app is not working properly, because TurboHUD is initiating az NTP request, which should increase those 0 counters a bit.

----------


## Hyuron

Updated my wishlist on last post one page before

----------


## KillerJohn

> windows7 64bit . dont work (((( .


I'm developing and testing it on Windows 7 64 bit  :Smile:  Read the manual again, especially look for information related to administrator rights (to allow to read other process' memory) and installing .NET Framework 4...





> Updated my wishlist on last post one page before


"change position when in group" <-- what do you mean?

----------


## Jarx88

I have polish language client and in your movis i can see label to items in grand but in me beta no see this  :Smile: 

image show network activition you apps is 0  :Smile: , apps is free from keylogers  :Smile:

----------


## Hyuron

when u are in group the yellow text is over the playertokens and you cant read them.

found another bug:
- when turbohud is active and the diablo 3 folder is open, the hud appears @ folder-window

----------


## bacek

sorry. all work but only on windowed mode. im have core i7 and 8gb ddr and have lags ((( . You make a very good job man. ty .

----------


## Hyuron

> sorry. all work but only on windowed mode.


sure, thats normal  :Big Grin:

----------


## KillerJohn

> I have polish language client and in your movis i can see label to items in grand but in me beta no see this


It's in release notes. Item related features are not done yet.




> image show network activition you apps is 0 , apps is free from keylogers


Thank you for letting me know  :Wink:

----------


## holyshadow

> "change position when in group" <-- what do you mean?


He mean that playing in co-op, other players avatars will be over/behind the hud statistics. Anyway it work flawelessy, surely you're doing some high quality work.. and the best part is that we're all at risk using something that beauty, useful and simple on a farming game without it. If they don't hire you I really hope they will implement something like this, D3 NEED this.

Thanks again for the hard work, will keep testing it to spot some weird results, I made some notepad (lol) maths before this and now the numbers are exactly the same: it WORKS.

----------


## Jarx88

perform an icon to the tray, because by the end I'm not always sure if the application is still working or not  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> when u are in group the yellow text is over the playertokens and you cant read them.


You can modify the gain panels Y coordinate in the config.xml... You really didn't read the manual?  :Smile:  It was a lot of time to write it (I hate writing), so please use it  :Wink: 




> found another bug:
> - when turbohud is active and the diablo 3 folder is open, the hud appears @ folder-window


ROFLROFLROFL hahaha  :Smile:  I know why, please live with it. I'm not sure it can be fixed  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> perform an icon to the tray, because by the end I'm not always sure if the application is still working or not


You press END and it's gone. But I put this onto my todo list...

----------


## Hyuron

just did 50m/h exp run  :Big Grin:  this hud is awesome!!!

----------


## slook

working on windows 8 64bit?

----------


## KillerJohn

> working on windows 8 64bit?


Yeah my main dev machine is win8x64, my other dev machine in the kid's room is win7x86 (and 2 other notebooks) and tested in VM with win7x64.
However I've no idea about 32 bit windows versions  :Smile:

----------


## Hyuron

> Yeah my main dev machine is win8x65, my other dev machine in the kid's room is win7x86 (and 2 other notebooks) and tested in VM with win7x62.
> However I've no idea about 32 bit windows versions


can confirm that. windows 8 64bit no problems.

ps: windows 7 x86 = 32bit

----------


## nadner

Will you be fixing to able to use fullscreen?

----------


## Jarx88

you can use Window (Fullscreen) in options game

----------


## KillerJohn

> Will you be fixing to able to use fullscreen?


Diablo 3 in fullscreen mode don't let any window to be in front of it. Except DirectX overlays, but this is not using DirectX. Use it in fullscreen windowed.

----------


## neF4ST

Oh I'm home. Time to test.

EDIT: all that mess for that? w8 that turboHUD is a piece of crap, it has nothing to do with what was shown in the youtube video.
Seriously it's completly useless !!

Naaa, just kidding. Its an amazing piece of job KillerJohn. Congrats.
I will post my remarks later.

----------


## Scriptor

I am a bit concerned about the Hud. You said it's an overlay (windows form in front of the Diablo 3 process). But then the Hud should not be visible in Screenshots. But it is.

----------


## KillerJohn

> *found bug*:
> - gold graph is inactive


It's perfect for me. Are you sure? Other peope?




> Oh I'm home. Time to test.
> 
> EDIT: all that mess for that? w8 that turboHUD is a piece of crap, it has nothing to do with what was shown in the youtube video.
> Seriously it's completly useless !!
> 
> Naaa, just kidding. Its an amazing piece of job KillerJohn. Congrats.
> I will post my remarks later.


 :Smile:  funnnnyyyyyyy  :Smile: 




> I am a bit concerned about the Hud. You said it's an overlay (windows form in front of the Diablo 3 process). But then the Hud should not be visible in Screenshots. But it is.


I sad it is a topmost transparent simple windows form. Why do you think that it should not be visible? It should, believe me, because it is a standard windows form.
It's completely normal that it's on the screenshots. "overlay" is just an expression...

----------


## Scriptor

It's a bit strange, but you are right. Tested it with a simple overlay window.



```
        private void Form1_Paint(object sender, PaintEventArgs e)
        {
            var p = new Pen(new SolidBrush(Color.Yellow));
            e.Graphics.DrawEllipse(p, new Rectangle(0,0,50, 50));
        }
```

I thought the screenshot function will generate a screenshot of all stuff visible in the DirectX Layer, not all stuff visible on screen. If you press "PRINT" and then paste it to Paint.net or something it should be visible.

----------


## michul3k

is there pause button ?cant find in manual

----------


## KillerJohn

I found a bug, fix is coming soon...

the complete data_packet and run logger is not working in the beta release because at the last minute I put there a modification to save every logs under subfolders called your BattleTag...

----------


## anakindetelos

One or two things :

First : This soft is AWESOME !!!!

But i've found 2 things : the spider of the witch doctor are considered killed when they die. This false the killing stats.
And i think the graph gold/s is not really representative, i think in gold/min can be better.

----------


## neF4ST

0. exceptions.txt grows at lightspeed!

1. Gold per hour shows 0 if <1M/h
-> displaying xxkG/h could be nice

2. What about pausing the graph/counters when the game is paused?

3. What about adding a vertical line in graph when changing area?

4. I think the graph showin instant xp is a bit useless.
Displaying the cumulative xp/h would be far more usefull. That way we would see the graph climb until we reach 5 nephalem
Then stay at a top value and decline if we farm areas with low monster density

5. What are the orange rings on the minimap? (was neither a legend, nor a goblin or a strong monster)

6. HUD is for head up display, right? Meaning you don't need to look down to see your info/meters/etc.
Then I feel like having to look at the top-right minimap to see the elite pings is a bit painfull.
If this info was displayed in the center of the screen, close to the character then it would be great.
This is almost possible using
<minimap use_default="0" x="600" y="400" size="400.0">
but having coordinates relative to the center of screen would help!
And I would like to keep info on minimap, and just have big arrows around character when an elite is near.

----------


## KillerJohn

> 0. exceptions.txt grows at lightspeed!
> 
> 1. Gold per hour shows 0 if <1M/h
> -> displaying xxkG/h could be nice
> 
> 2. What about pausing the graph/counters when the game is paused?
> 
> 3. What about adding a vertical line in graph when changing area?
> 
> ...


0. please PM me with the last few exceptions
1. done
2. -> whishlist
3. -> whishlist
4. -> whishlist
5. I don't understand this, explain plz. HUD is pinging only legendaries, goblins and strong monsters on the minimap. Next time post a screenshot
And pings of strongs and foblins are enabled only with a donator key, so the only thing can make pings on your HUD is a legendary item...

6. minimap size = 400 is BAAAAAD, because it means you want the minimap to be 400 times larger than the normal...
6a) I think the current minimap is good. It's a minimap. It's goal is to show things on the Game's Own Minimap. BUT...
6b) BUT... I understand you, and I like the idea what you want. A centralized minimap. But it is not easy to implement. I'll think about it! -> whishlist

----------


## KillerJohn

*12.12.20.1 beta released*

Changelog:
- fixed a bug caused logging runs not working
- added a new feature to the area log sections - experience and gold map data (for further processing, like all logs)

----------


## neF4ST

5. Here is what I'm talking about. Looks like there were a health globe at this point


Other point: we can't change "collection interval" for the dps/meter. normal?

And my custom colors:

----------


## KillerJohn

> 5. Here is what I'm talking about. Looks like there were a health globe at this point
> 
> 
> Other point: we can't change "collection interval" for the dps/meter. normal?
> 
> And my custom colors:


1) Next time please make a screenshot of the item when you are standing nearby the pinging item.
2) Yes, it is normal, because the DPS calculation is based on D3's internal DPS value, which is refreshed automatically at every 1 second.
3) I like your colors  :Smile:

----------


## neF4ST

- No more exception (maybe that was when i messed up with the minimap)
- got afcouple of orange pings that disappeared when picking up a health potion, or walking on a health globe.
- my colors:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<config>
	<floor>
		<show item_level="1" item_quality="1" item_groups="1" item_groups_all="0" />
		<font size="9" family="arial" bold="0" foreground="255,255,255,255" background="128,128,0,0">
			<offset x="0" y="0" />
		</font>
	</floor>
	<graph>
		<experience enabled="1" x="100" y="5" h="30">
			<collection interval="10000" />
			<colors border="64,0,162,252" background="48,0,0,0" value="128,0,162,252" text="128,0,162,252" />
		</experience>
		<gold enabled="1" x="345" y="5" h="30">
			<collection interval="10000" />
			<colors border="48,255,201,14" background="48,0,0,0" value="128,255,201,14" text="128,255,201,14" />
		</gold>
		<dps enabled="1" x="590" y="5" h="30">
			<colors border="64,255,0,0" background="48,0,0,0" value="128,255,0,0" text="128,255,0,0" />
			<collection interval="10000" />
		</dps>
	</graph>
	<gain_panel x="5" y="150">
		<font size="7" family="courier" bold="0" foreground="192,255,255,0" />
		<background enabled="1" color="48,0,0,0" />
		<border color="0,0,0,0" />
		<experience enabled="1" />
		<gold enabled="1" />
		<monsterkill enabled="1" />
		<run enabled="1" />
		<area enabled="1" />
	</gain_panel>
	<item_quality_names q0="inferior" q1="normal" q2="superior" q3="magic4" q4="magic5" q5="magic6" q6="rare4" q7="rare5" q8="rare6" q9="unique" />
	<custom_radius_circles count="1">
		<idx1 range="10" thickness="1" color="192,192,64,64" enabled="0" />
	</custom_radius_circles>
	<utility>
		<pickup_range show="1" color="20,255,165,0" width="3" />
		<world_directions show="0" color="12,255,255,255" width="3" />
	</utility>
	<monsters>
		<strong hp_limit="600000" />
	</monsters>
	<minimap use_default="1" x="0" y="0" size="1.0">
		<show>
			<normal_monster enabled="1" color="255,255,160,0" />
			<strong_monster enabled="1" color="255,255,0,0" />
		</show>
		<ping>
			<legendary enabled="1" color="192,255,160,0" />
			<strong_monster enabled="1" color="192,255,255,0" />
			<goblin enabled="1" color="192,0,180,255" />
		</ping>
	</minimap>
	<saved_paths enabled="1">
		<line_floor color="30,255,255,255" width="5" />
		<line_minimap color="30,255,255,255" width="2" />
		<font size="8" family="courier" bold="0" foreground="192,255,160,0" />
	</saved_paths>
</config>
```

----------


## CronoClone

Hey, really appreciate the work you have done KJ! This type of 'addon' really improves the gameplay.

I have one problem tho not sure if its supposed to be this or if its because im using Letterbox view in video options or whatnot, but the enemy dots on the minimap are off in relativiety to my char; 

Im behind the blue circle and the mobs are southeast of me, but on minimap they seem to be above me.

----------


## michul3k

what with logs? i dont have any logs after 1st run  :Frown:

----------


## KillerJohn

> what with logs? i dont have any logs after 1st run


update to .1

----------


## KillerJohn

Can you post me one run log file when you had those pings? I have to see the item stats, especially the qualities...




> - No more exception (maybe that was when i messed up with the minimap)
> - got afcouple of orange pings that disappeared when picking up a health potion, or walking on a health globe.
> - my colors:
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
> <config>
> 	<floor>
> ...

----------


## Hyuron

> Can you post me one run log file when you had those pings? I have to see the item stats, especially the qualities...


that are not only health globes or items.
got that problem, too.

its HG, rare/legendary items and gold stacks.

gold graph is working now. dont know where the bug was.

----------


## Hyuron

ok, gold graph is definitly broken.
in the first run the graph was fine, but in the second he it shows constant value 0.1K/s max and last.

----------


## KillerJohn

It seems I found the bug caused the random pings on minimap. There is a chance that in 12.12.20.0 and .1 there is a bug which cause the item reader to recognise items on the ground as items on yourself... So the logged items are affected too. Fix is coming soon with some other improvements.

----------


## Hyuron

another info to gold graph bug:
restarted turboHUD, then the graph works fine for 15 minutes (one run for me) and then suddenly the graph stands still @ last value (max/last values are frozen, but graph canstantly moves).

one point to wishlist:
- in gain panel set "gold/h" unit from M to K.


PS: what does "lazy leecher" mean (the title unter my member tag)?

----------


## neF4ST

Apart the few bugs we mentioned, it runs really fine.
The prediction til next level works well. Thanks to TurboHUD I now have confirmation of which area I should skip or not. That's great!

----------


## KillerJohn

*12.12.21.0 beta released*
- added: new option "utility.footer.hide_battle_tag" (default 0) to be able to hide your BattleTag from the HUD
- improved: when ingame "Game Menu (Esc)" dialog is visible, the graphs and stats are not counting, and some HUD elements are automatically hide (minimap, circles, pickup range, paths, etc)
- changed: exp and gold graphs are showing the exp/h and gph/h value (shown on GAIN panel) at that time
- fixed: gold and dps histogram misbehavior between runs
- added: area changes are displayed on graphs by a line with the graphs border color
- known bug: letterbox in Diablo 3 settings is not supported (yet, I hope)
- changed: gold/h scale on Gain Panel is changed to K/h from M/h

----------


## stitches7495

worked nicely when i tested it with my main account. wondering if you will be adding support for multiboxers?

----------


## ElijahBailey

Works perfectly, donated and repped!

----------


## KillerJohn

I just wake up 5 mins ago, and saw this in my inbox. My mind is melted down... complete system shutdown in my brain...

screenshot:
Attachment 11777

----------


## KillerJohn

> worked nicely when i tested it with my main account. wondering if you will be adding support for multiboxers?


I have no idea what support do you want for multibox. I never see multibox myself, just heard about it.

----------


## neF4ST

suggestion: storing the mp level in the logs

----------


## stitches7495

> I have no idea what support do you want for multibox. I never see multibox myself, just heard about it.


just being able to use it while multiboxing. right now if im running 4 windows of D3 and try to start turbohud nothing happens.

----------


## KillerJohn

> just being able to use it while multiboxing. right now if im running 4 windows of D3 and try to start turbohud nothing happens.


You are running multiple D3 instances on one machine without VMWare?

----------


## stitches7495

> You are running multiple D3 instances on one machine without VMWare?


yeah i use isboxer for it

----------


## KillerJohn

> suggestion: storing the mp level in the logs


-> whishlist

----------


## KillerJohn

> yeah i use isboxer for it


The main problem is that the HUD is auto-attaching to a window with the Title of Diablo III and reads the Diablo III.exe process' memory.
I have currently no plans to solve SOMEHOW (??) to be able to attach to only a selected one.

Btw LOL. Multiboxing is legit, but a HUD is not? Blizzard's ***** are under the bed...

----------


## fender90

Hey KJ, I tried running your HUD this morning but couldn't get it to work.

I'm on Windows 8, tried compatibility mode but it didn't solve the issue.

The HUD is in the active processes but nothing shows up in Diablo. Once, I have no idea how, it showed something about the friend list while I was still on desktop, but once I got in D3 it disappeared and nothing else happened.

This is the log if it can help you!



```
09:47:15.491	ntptime query success: lag=149ms, diff=358ms
09:47:15.593	loading 'dontcare' SNOs
09:47:18.162	loading items
09:47:18.223	loading areas
09:47:18.267	loading exp tables
09:47:18.362	loading low-level attributes
09:47:18.382	loading high-level attributes
09:47:18.411	loading item groups
09:47:23.440	loading SNO translations
09:47:23.465	mapping attributes
09:47:23.470	loading special monsters
09:47:23.526	private and public id generated
09:47:23.660	loading data
09:47:23.662	starting collector
09:49:36.562	ntptime query success: lag=73ms, diff=381ms
09:49:36.653	loading 'dontcare' SNOs
09:49:39.142	loading items
09:49:39.214	loading areas
09:49:39.256	loading exp tables
09:49:39.347	loading low-level attributes
09:49:39.364	loading high-level attributes
09:49:39.388	loading item groups
09:49:44.486	loading SNO translations
09:49:44.512	mapping attributes
09:49:44.516	loading special monsters
09:49:44.661	loading data
09:49:44.664	starting collector
09:50:12.424	ntptime query success: lag=74ms, diff=381ms
09:50:12.524	loading 'dontcare' SNOs
09:50:15.059	loading items
09:50:15.119	loading areas
09:50:15.170	loading exp tables
09:50:15.277	loading low-level attributes
09:50:15.297	loading high-level attributes
09:50:15.326	loading item groups
09:50:20.436	loading SNO translations
09:50:20.469	mapping attributes
09:50:20.474	loading special monsters
09:50:20.614	loading data
09:50:20.616	starting collector
09:51:39.732	ntptime query success: lag=73ms, diff=382ms
09:51:39.826	loading 'dontcare' SNOs
09:51:42.292	loading items
09:51:42.354	loading areas
09:51:42.396	loading exp tables
09:51:42.489	loading low-level attributes
09:51:42.511	loading high-level attributes
09:51:42.535	loading item groups
09:51:47.401	loading SNO translations
09:51:47.428	mapping attributes
09:51:47.432	loading special monsters
09:51:47.552	loading data
09:51:47.554	starting collector
```

Edit n1: Oh, and somehow I have the feeling that the HUD is there, but off-screen, as I sometimes see some unusual colours and flickering in the bottom of the screen.

Edit n2: it is definitely working somewhere, since I found a log in the "runs" folder saying everything I have done before shutting off the game.

Edit n3: Silly me was in Fullscreen. It's working now with Windowed interface. Gonna give some more feedback after a few hours, and will of course donate a beer  :Wink:

----------


## anakindetelos

I think there is already a bug with the gold graph : here for the xp and dps graph there is 2 vreticals lines because i went into town but there wasn't on the gold graph :

----------


## KillerJohn

A little teaser:







> Edit n3: Silly me was in Fullscreen. It's working now with Windowed interface.


I'm saying this based on a huge personal experience: you are one of the few who can solve a problem alone  :Smile:  I'm happy that you did it! Good job!

----------


## KillerJohn

> I think there is already a bug with the gold graph : here for the xp and dps graph there is 2 vreticals lines because i went into town but there wasn't on the gold graph :


Thank you, that shot helped to fix it!

----------


## CronoClone

Tried to stream while using this HUD but as soon as i started xsplit the fps dropped to like 10, without HUD active its stable above 40 so i guess theres some conflict there.
I guess you have alot of stuff to work with but i can see this as a problem for some aswell.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Tried to stream while using this HUD but as soon as i started xsplit the fps dropped to like 10, without HUD active its stable above 40 so i guess theres some conflict there.
> I guess you have alot of stuff to work with but i can see this as a problem for some aswell.


I've no idea what is the problem, because bandicam and/or fraps is perfect with it.
If you hide the HUD while streaming - with F1 hotkey - then you get back your normal fps?

----------


## Jarx88

i see to dropped FPS if i use this, maybe addon too often reads from memory. For my number kill/s is unnecessary

----------


## CronoClone

> I've no idea what is the problem, because bandicam and/or fraps is perfect with it.
> If you hide the HUD while streaming - with F1 hotkey - then you get back your normal fps?


Yeah when i hide with F1 fps instantly raises. I am using dxtory to record with, but i guess thats irrelevant since there is no fps drop when using your HUD and dxtory simultaneously.

----------


## Skino88

little lagget with this program

----------


## neF4ST

Tested latest version.
new graph -> coollegendary ping -> now okescape correctly pauses the timers

----------


## KillerJohn

*12.12.21.1 beta*
- added: monster power readout and logging
- added: directions on floor showing legendaries, strong monsters, and goblins
- fixed: area changes was not visible on gold graph
- fixed: gold graph was bugged when the entire graph was already filled with data
- added: new option: "utility.auto_hide_hud" (default 1) - you can turn off/on the autohide feature (you can always hide the HUD with the corresponding hotkey)





> Tested latest version.
> new graph -> coollegendary ping -> now okescape correctly pauses the timers


Thank you! Now you can start again ^^




> i see to dropped FPS if i use this, maybe addon too often reads from memory. For my number kill/s is unnecessary


Collection (=memory read) and overlay update (=draw HUD) rate is constant at about 32 / second. Did you checked your CPU usage for TurboHUD.exe?




> little lagget with this program


Such a perfect first post!  :Smile:  Thank you!  :Wink:  Nah, for real... what do you mean?

----------


## Hyuron

> Such a perfect first post! Thank you! Nah, for real... what do you mean?


i think he mean the following:

"diablo 3 is lagging while using turboHUD"

----------


## KillerJohn

> i think he mean the following:
> 
> "diablo 3 is lagging while using turboHUD"


 :Smile:  I had this feeling too, but I was not sure  :Smile:  If somebody is feeling lags, he/she should check the CPU usage.
On my computers and VMs the CPU usage of TurboHUD is usually below 5%...

----------


## Hyuron

TurboHUD really don't take much CPU usage (only 0.5% to me) but that's depending on CPU as well (e.g. old AMD Athlon oder newer Intel i7 3770K).

Diablo 3 is always laggy to me, not matter what's running in the background (and that is really annoying!).

----------


## Xcesiuss

If you're going to stream any game, I would recommend dxtory so that your CPU can be used mostly to your game + xsplit. It captures directly GPU feed instead of making the CPU capturing your window. I would assume your FPS would be higher then  :Smile: 

Anyways, I love this already  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jarx88

maybe this is only for my turboHUD off / on



your program can catch higher priority than D3, and therefore the game laging

----------


## KillerJohn

> maybe this is only for my turboHUD off / on
> 
> 
> 
> your program can catch higher priority than D3, and therefore the game laging


you can check its priority in the task manager. its normal.
btw I am pretty sure now that your fps meter is displaying the HUD's own fps and not D3's. Please look after what Diablo shows as fps (ctrl+r, bottom right corner)

----------


## Jarx88

The game works well as setting your (turboHUD) program priority "Below Normal" and D3 "Hight" then game work perfect

my fps meter is overwolf

----------


## Xcesiuss

> you can check its priority in the task manager. its normal.
> btw I am pretty sure now that your fps meter is displaying the HUD's own fps and not D3's. Please look after what Diablo shows as fps (ctrl+r, bottom right corner)


I can confirm the issue, my cpu is i7-3930k 4.3ghz and gpu is radeon 7970. Setting Diablo 3 to high seems to fix some shuttering at least, it's also running on a SSD drive without indexing enabled.

----------


## KillerJohn

I made a small holiday gift for those kind people who bought me a beer

(probably coming with 12.12.21.2)

----------


## Hyuron

What exactly shows that graph?
it has something to do with paragon lvl, dosnt it?

----------


## KillerJohn

> The game works well as setting your (turboHUD) program priority "Below Normal" and D3 "Hight" then game work perfect
> 
> my fps meter is overwolf


Thank you this, based on your info, I already added an option ("utility.low_priority") which will make the HUD to automatically set itself into below_normal




> What exactly shows that graph?
> it has something to do with paragon lvl, dosnt it?


It is showing the TOTAL experience needed for levels.
You can see that the total experience that character collected ever is 97% of plvl 93 and I need ~6 hours to reach it,
and you can see that I'm at 78% of plvl 100, and I need 62.5 hours to reach it.

Again: this shows total progression, not the progression in the current level.

----------


## Hyuron

Ah... now i understand  :Big Grin:  Thanks.
But how does that graph will look like in earlier progress (e.g. plvl 10).

----------


## KillerJohn

> Ah... now i understand  Thanks.
> But how does that graph will look like in earlier progress (e.g. plvl 10).


This is what you see on NORMAL level 30

----------


## Hyuron

deleted post.

----------


## KillerJohn

*12.12.21.2 beta*
- fixed: a bug causing bad experience calculations
- added: ExpAnalyzer (Ctrl+X)
- added: new option: "utility.low_priority" (default 1) - if it's true, then the HUD's windows process priority is automatically set to "below normal"

----------


## th3m3nt4l

Reading through the thread, I might want to try this out. First though, if its only reading the memory how would it be detected? 2nd, has any one been banned using it so far?

----------


## Hyuron

I don't think that anyone is already banned, because the program was first released ~30h ago.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Reading through the thread, I might want to try this out. First though, if its only reading the memory how would it be detected? 2nd, has any one been banned using it so far?


abstract detection method in Warden:
if (Processes.Exists("TurboHUD.exe")) Ban();

pretty complicated  :Wink:

----------


## Jarx88

blizzard does not have permission to scan customers' processes  :Smile: , the right to privacy, etc.

----------


## KillerJohn

> blizzard does not have permission to scan customers' processes , the right to privacy, etc.


It's in the new EULA (since 2 or 3 months ago) that you allow Blizzard to scan your computer's entire memory.




> 2. Additional License Limitations.
> The license granted to you in Section 1 above is subject to the limitations set forth in Sections 1 and 2 (collectively, the “License Limitations”). Any use of the Game in violation of the License Limitations will be regarded as an infringement of Blizzard’s copyrights in and to the Game. You agree that you will not, under any circumstances:
> 
> D.Use any unauthorized third-party software that intercepts, "mines", or otherwise collects information from or through the Game or the Service, including without limitation any software that reads areas of RAM used by the Game to store information;
> 
> 7. Consent to Monitor.
> WHEN RUNNING, THE GAME MAY MONITOR YOUR COMPUTER'S RANDOM ACCESS MEMORY (RAM) FOR UNAUTHORIZED THIRD PARTY PROGRAMS RUNNING CONCURRENTLY WITH THE GAME. AN "UNAUTHORIZED THIRD PARTY PROGRAM" AS USED HEREIN SHALL BE DEFINED AS ANY THIRD PARTY SOFTWARE PROHIBITED BY SECTION 2. IN THE EVENT THAT THE GAME DETECTS AN UNAUTHORIZED THIRD PARTY PROGRAM, THE GAME MAY (a) COMMUNICATE INFORMATION BACK TO BLIZZARD, INCLUDING WITHOUT LIMITATION YOUR ACCOUNT NAME, DETAILS ABOUT THE UNAUTHORIZED THIRD PARTY PROGRAM DETECTED, AND THE TIME AND DATE; AND/OR (b) EXERCISE ANY OR ALL OF ITS RIGHTS UNDER THIS AGREEMENT, WITH OR WITHOUT PRIOR NOTICE TO THE USER.

----------


## anakindetelos

So rename your program as paint.exe and all is good ^^

----------


## KillerJohn

> So rename your program as paint.exe and all is good ^^


It was just a joke. They can detect heavily camouflaged processes too...

----------


## KillerJohn

*12.12.21.3 beta*
- fixed: a bug related to Identity ID recognition

----------


## Xcesiuss

> It's in the new EULA (since 2 or 3 months ago) that you allow Blizzard to scan your computer's entire memory.



Actually their EULA isn't EU Law's. EU privacy laws forbid them to search your RAM for processes other than processes attatched to their game. So no, they don't have the right to search your entire RAM for processes. It's quite complicated. 

Awesome updates btw  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Actually their EULA isn't EU Law's. EU privacy laws forbid them to search your RAM for processes other than processes attatched to their game. So no, they don't have the right to search your entire RAM for processes. It's quite complicated. 
> 
> Awesome updates btw


I would love to hear more about this in case you have some real information, not just theories.
I'm saying this, because for example virus scanners are reading other processes too...
But when you install an antivirus program, you accept that it will read other processes - just like you accepted Blizzard's EULA.
Am I wrong? (I hope so...)

----------


## Xcesiuss

> I would love to hear more about this in case you have some real information, not just theories.
> I'm saying this, because for example virus scanners are reading other processes too...
> But when you install an antivirus program, you accept that it will read other processes - just like you accepted Blizzard's EULA.
> Am I wrong? (I hope so...)


EU court rejects EULAs, says digital games can be resold - Destructoid

----------


## neF4ST

63h to reach p100? What are you waiting for?

----------


## KillerJohn

> 63h to reach p100? What are you waiting for?


I'm not interested in p100, and it's not my account

----------


## Hyuron

what exactly does ctrl+x do? nothing happened to me.

----------


## neF4ST

XP bars: that's fun, I had more or less the same idea yesterday in my bed  :Smile: 

a few suggestions, cause I know you like that:
- ping the resplendit chests
- allow us to customize the colors of the gain_panel line by line  :Smile: 
- alert when we receive a private message

Cant' wait for the <item_quality_name> to work!

----------


## KillerJohn

> XP bars: that's fun, I had more or less the same idea yesterday in my bed 
> 
> a few suggestions, cause I know you like that:
> - ping the resplendit chests
> - allow us to customize the colors of the gain_panel line by line 
> - alert when we receive a private message
> 
> Cant' wait for the <item_quality_name> to work!


- ping the resplendit chests --> whishlist
- allow us to customize the colors of the gain_panel line by line  :Smile:  --> it will heavily decrease rendering performance!
- alert when we receive a private message --> I can't do this. Any WHYYYY? D3 client IS alerting you if you get a chat line

----------


## Hyuron

wishlist:
- adding "remaining xp to next level" to gain panel

----------


## GetCrunk32

I submitted a ticket asking if this was good to use. explaining it was just an add on, not a bot or mod, and that it only read the memory, didnt edit anything. 

They said nope  :Frown:  and referred to it as a bot/ mod -_- i purposely pointed out that it was NOT a bot or mod so they wouldnt refer to it as one -_- Good job Blizzard -_-

----------


## ElijahBailey

What kind of holy idiot are you to submit a ticket to blizz for a program like this?
Edit: My mistake - did not see that OP requested this. Still pretty strange request but ok :P

----------


## KillerJohn

> What kind of holy idiot are you to submit a ticket to blizz for a program like this?


I ask people a few days ago to submit tickets, and let Blizzard make a clear statement. Now we know.

The question is how can we protect the HUD from detection. The most important part is that we should not use the name TurboHUD.exe... I'll make an exe name randomizer in the next release...

a task for you guys: please google a free, simple to use process hider app!

----------


## ElijahBailey

I could have told you the results before asking  :Smile:  Oh wells.
In regards to process renaming, just call it svchost.exe and hide it among the legitimate ones. Or:
C# - How can I rename a process window that I started? - Stack Overflow
Walkthrough: Managing a Windows Process

----------


## fender90

[Tutorial] How to make Cheat Engine undetected - Sudden Attack General
Can this be any good? I'm gonna try it now, anyway  :Big Grin: 

Also this
How to make keyloggers Undetectable using Binders and Crypters?

----------


## Jarx88

[QUOTE=fender90;2621264][Tutorial] How to make Cheat Engine undetected - Sudden Attack General

Comodo internet security 2013 have SandBox and if i use this Aps work, maybe be undetectet in this

----------


## KillerJohn

> I could have told you the results before asking  Oh wells.
> In regards to process renaming, just call it svchost.exe and hide it among the legitimate ones. Or:
> C# - How can I rename a process window that I started? - Stack Overflow
> Walkthrough: Managing a Windows Process


TurboHUD's window's name is already randomized since the first release

----------


## KillerJohn

> [Tutorial] How to make Cheat Engine undetected - Sudden Attack General
> Can this be any good? I'm gonna try it now, anyway 
> 
> Also this
> How to make keyloggers Undetectable using Binders and Crypters?


Sandboxie is not free  :Frown:

----------


## KillerJohn

-double post-

----------


## anakindetelos

> Sandboxie is not free


For me it's free but i can't launch diablo in the sandboxie, it freeze after i tick play on the lancher

----------


## KillerJohn

> For me it's free but i can't launch diablo in the sandboxie, it freeze after i tick play on the lancher


You don't have to run D3 in sandbox. You have to run the HUD in the sandbox. Please report about your success or fail  :Smile: 
Now my kids are watching ScoobyDoo, so I'm tampering my obfuscation settings... already removed all "Copyright KillerJohn" and TurboHUD asm attributes from the exe, and removed the strong key signing, because we really don't want to give any opportunity to identify easily that process...

----------


## Jarx88

my method:
1:Comodo Internet Security Premium 2013 (v6.0) free download - Software reviews, downloads, news, free trials, freeware and full commercial software - Downloadcrew

2:https://help.comodo.com/topic-72-1-4...a-sandbox.html
I created a shortcut on desktop

application is in virtual space and it works, but whether it can be detected?

----------


## KillerJohn

> my method:
> 1:Comodo Internet Security Premium 2013 (v6.0) free download - Software reviews, downloads, news, free trials, freeware and full commercial software - Downloadcrew
> 
> 2:https://help.comodo.com/topic-72-1-4...a-sandbox.html
> I created a shortcut on desktop
> 
> application is in virtual space and it works, but whether it can be detected?


do you see it in the Task Manager? not in the application but in the process list... you have to look for TurboHUD.exe

----------


## Jarx88

blizzard not only detects the name. but also to the type of code in memory.

SandBox comodo creates a separate memory but do not know if blizzard has access to it. You can always change the name, but the code in memory can not be

finally after getting banned invoked that Antivirus referred to the memory game ;P (TurboHud + Comodo sandBox = Ativirirus apps xD)

----------


## KillerJohn

> finally after getting banned invoked that Antivirus referred to the memory game ;P (TurboHud + Comodo sandBox = Ativirirus apps xD)


What are you saying?

----------


## anakindetelos

> You don't have to run D3 in sandbox. You have to run the HUD in the sandbox. Please report about your success or fail


I had launch the HUD in the sandbox and after launch Diablo but there is nothing on the screen when i play. It's maybe because in the sandbox the HUD have no access to what it need to see. I insert the Diablo III folder in the read only exeption of the sandbox but it changed nothing.

----------


## Jarx88

If I received a ban. I pretend to be stupid and suggest that is Comodo fault. Because it scans the memory and I obsess about safety and doing it frequently XD

----------


## fender90

> You don't have to run D3 in sandbox. You have to run the HUD in the sandbox. Please report about your success or fail 
> Now my kids are watching ScoobyDoo, so I'm tampering my obfuscation settings... already removed all "Copyright KillerJohn" and TurboHUD asm attributes from the exe, and removed the strong key signing, because we really don't want to give any opportunity to identify easily that process...


As far as I understand it, D3 needs to be in the Sandbox, while that Sandbox only needs to have a blacklist with TurboHUD in it.

The result would be that Diablo can see every process except TurboHUD.

----------


## Jarx88

> As far as I understand it, D3 needs to be in the Sandbox, while that Sandbox only needs to have a blacklist with TurboHUD in it.
> 
> The result would be that Diablo can see every process except TurboHUD.


good idea i test to Comodo

----------


## KillerJohn

> good idea i test to Comodo


OK guys, now it's family-time, please post here if somebody found a solution with a FREE tool. Please do not post warez, torrent, payed apps, etc here.

----------


## KillerJohn

any progression?

----------


## Metal5

If blizzard isn't going to allow this addon and we're going to use it anyways at the risk of being banned then you might as well make it do as much as possible. Is it possible to scan the entire map for items? Or to show the map? What else can you do that you have been holding back on?

----------


## KillerJohn

*12.12.23.0 beta*
- fixed: custom radius circles was broken after a config file reload
- experimental: added pet detection
- fixed: a bug caused instability in rare cases when you did not teached your BattleTag before the end of the first run
- fixed: files under data_packets was named wrong (with extension '.bin.bin')
- improved: HUD is hidden when Skills or Achievements windows are opened
- improved: HUD is clipped and partially hidden when Follower or Vendor or Quests or Social panels are opened
- added: HUD is hidden when cutscene video is playing (experimental)

----------


## KillerJohn

> If blizzard isn't going to allow this addon and we're going to use it anyways at the risk of being banned then you might as well make it do as much as possible. Is it possible to scan the entire map for items? Or to show the map? What else can you do that you have been holding back on?


The objects of the world in Diablo 3's memory exists only in ~300 yards distance (+1.5 screen in addition to the visible one). Everything else is only on the server, and it only sends to the client when you are nearby. This is how D3 works.

Showing the map requires writing D3 memory space, which will not happen in my life.

I'll make features I want to make. People posts ideas, helps me to find bugs, etc, and I decide what will be implemented.

----------


## Hosteleria

Is the "sound when legendary" feature so far? Id really like to see it working ^^

----------


## KillerJohn

> Is the "sound when legendary" feature so far? Id really like to see it working ^^


its already pinging and christmass is on my neck  :Smile:  wait for it!

----------


## ElijahBailey

The pings work for legendaries, woot. KillerJohn, can you provide an example of the pickit language so that I can define other items to 'ping' as well? For example using the other prog LootAlert, I can set jewelry (rings, amulets) to ping as well and that's helped a lot. If I could specific pings for just the items I want, ilvl63 for certain items, jewelry, sets/legendaries, that'd be perfect. I didn't see this in the manual but maybe I overlooked something?

----------


## KillerJohn

> The pings work for legendaries, woot. KillerJohn, can you provide an example of the pickit language so that I can define other items to 'ping' as well? For example using the other prog LootAlert, I can set jewelry (rings, amulets) to ping as well and that's helped a lot. If I could specific pings for just the items I want, ilvl63 for certain items, jewelry, sets/legendaries, that'd be perfect. I didn't see this in the manual but maybe I overlooked something?


It is in the manual that an item-related feature will come in the future. Never ask for ETA  :Smile: 
And it will be not related items on the ground.

And I really don't see any point of pinging items on the minimap (except legendaries)... Why, really? On act3 MP0, or act1 MP1, every single item stat is based on the monster what dropped the item, so every item has to be picked up. This is not 1.0.3 where people filtered that they picked up only ilvl 62+ items... I made a huge amount of gold - since Blizz changed the item roll rule - from ilvl 58-61 items... Please tell me if I'm wrong...

----------


## ElijahBailey

Oh gotcha, sorry didn't know it was a future feature. For items, mmm there's a lot of discussion on this, these are just a couple of threads:
Farmers Guide for what not to pick up (rares) - Forums - Diablo III
What rares do you still pickup while farming? - Forums - Diablo III

But basically there's many categories not worth picking up. For me personally, I've done a lot of paragon leveling and have traditionally picked up just about any rare but most of it has been utter junk. So these days I have been using LootAlert so I get pings for jewelry, legendaries, crafting plans, wardens (this saves time too). Anyway just a thought, not urgent since I can use lootalert in combination with your HUD :P

----------


## Jarx88

1h wepon, amu, ring, gloves are still expensive items, because they do not the equivalent to Legent 

i use lootAlert and you TurboHUD

----------


## KillerJohn

> 1h wepon, amu, ring, gloves are still expensive items, because they do not the equivalent to Legent 
> 
> i use lootAlert and you TurboHUD


It's nice that you can use LootAlert in combination with TurboHUD, because
1) I really don't want to make features now what exists in other tools
2) instead I will concentrate on other features

----------


## KillerJohn

12.12.23.1 beta
- improved: some stability fixes of attribute reads
- added: some internal extensions leading the way to skill-related HUD feedback

----------


## nadner

I hope they allow this addon, it makes my farming more enjoyable.

----------


## KillerJohn

> I hope they allow this addon, it makes my farming more enjoyable.


they don't

----------


## KillerJohn

*12.12.25.0 beta*
- changed: legendary pings and direction arrows are visible for unidentified items only
- changed: HUD drawer FPS reduced to ~24 from ~30
- changed: UI item collection reduced to 15/sec from 30/sec
- added: reading the 6 main skills, the 3 passives and "skill overrides" (like archon)
- added: reading of all skills on cooldown
- added: character class detection and saving in the logs
- added: saving the used skills and passives in area log tags (the skills used at the start of the area)

----------


## swooshy

thank you very much . this tool makes manual farming fun again. at least for some hours 

Diablo 3 Bots

----------


## KillerJohn

> thank you very much  . this tool makes manual farming fun again. at least for some hours


Oh man, it's not even half done  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

*12.12.27.0 beta*
- changed: optimized object caching and cleanup
- improved: lower CPU usage
- fixed: object read problems (in very rare cases)
- fixed: exceptions when D3 window is minimized to the taskbar

_



Note: if you experiment any problems with this, and not with 12.12.25.0, please report it


_
_



Note2: timebomb is still set to expire on 2013. january 01.


_

----------


## killerboy99

So if u use the sandbox thing like some of the others r talking about, does tht mean they cant check tht you're using TurboHUD and means u wont get banned?

----------


## KillerJohn

> So if u use the sandbox thing like some of the others r talking about, does tht mean they cant check tht you're using TurboHUD and means u wont get banned?


No, it doesn't. But it reduces the risks if you can't see the HUD's process in the process list. Or if somebody find a way to camouflage it. I'm not a hacker nor a low-level expert, so I can't tell you anything about this. Maybe somebody who understand what and how Blizzard can scan and check, we will know more.

Now they can ban this in four three ways (as far as I know), both rises privacy concerns (-private opinion-):
- scan all Windows Process's main window's title (Notepad, Remote Desktop, etc, the usual titles) --> we are protected against this because the HUD's form's title is randomized
- scan all Windows Process and make a hash, checksum, etc of it's memory/code area, compare it to known values and ban if something known found --> sanbox can and will solve afaik
- detect memory reads (I searched half of the f*cking Internet to find a way how can a process detect that something is reading it's memory area, and I found zero solutions...)
- make a capture of the topmost windows, or of the entire screen, and send to to Blizzard for further investigation. But this is insane and I'm pretty sure they don't/can't/wan't do this or they will spend half of their lives in the court rooms on all continents...



*TL;DR: they CAN detect TurboHUD, so it IS UNSAFE because it violates the EULA's section against memory reading.*

----------


## anakindetelos

I retry sandbox, i launched Diablo in the box, i add the HUD in tne blocked access and it near work correctly. It is extremely long, it take 15min to reach the login page, and when i tick play it took 5min to see the loading page and after 5 more min the game stop me connexion because it's too long. So anyone know how to reduce these load time ?

----------


## KillerJohn

*12.12.27.1 beta*
- changed: beta timebomb will expire on 2013. january 15.
- added: pickit file in config folder which evaluates all items ingame as "keep" or "sell"
NOTE: pickit file's comments, format, etc is subject to change in the beta, without any backward compatibility!
NOTE: fury-related attributes are not supported yet
- added: all identified items in inventory will be "pinged" when pickit evaluates it to "keep"

----------


## KillerJohn

> I retry sandbox, i launched Diablo in the box, i add the HUD in tne blocked access and it near work correctly. It is extremely long, it take 15min to reach the login page, and when i tick play it took 5min to see the loading page and after 5 more min the game stop me connexion because it's too long. So anyone know how to reduce these load time ?


maybe try to run D3 outside, and HUD inside the sandbox

----------


## Jarx88

pickit.ini

In help section in this file make example for 1 item for sell, keep, force sell because it's hard to understand

----------


## KillerJohn

> pickit.ini
> 
> In help section in this file make example for 1 item for sell, keep, force sell because it's hard to understand


there is a lot of example below.... that pickit file is what I and friends using since months...

----------


## Jarx88

i need like this
example:
1h = name=The Three Hundredth Spear	& dps+900 & sock+1 [this is one hend legendary spear "The Three Hundredth Spear" with dps 900+ and have socket]

Formule for Keep:
1h = name=The Three Hundredth Spear	& dps+900 & sock+1

Formule for sell:
-1h = name=The Three Hundredth Spear	& dps+900 & sock+1

If i good understand  :Smile:

----------


## Jarx88

> all identified items in inventory will be "*pinged*" when pickit evaluates it to "keep"


how "*pinged*" ?

----------


## KillerJohn

> how "*pinged*" ?


just try it  :Smile:  put any legendary into your inventory which fit the pickit...

----------


## KillerJohn

> i need like this
> example:
> 1h = name=The Three Hundredth Spear	& dps+900 & sock+1 [this is one hend legendary spear "The Three Hundredth Spear" with dps 900+ and have socket]
> 
> Formule for Keep:
> 1h = name=The Three Hundredth Spear	& dps+900 & sock+1
> 
> Formule for sell:
> -1h = name=The Three Hundredth Spear	& dps+900 & sock+1
> ...


pickit is evaluated top to bottom and evaluation will be stopped at any line which "fit". There are many lines telling the evaluator to keep a specific named legendary width high stats, and the following line is to force sell all the same legendary with no conditions (so it will keep the high ones and sell all others...). its so freakin simple...

----------


## Jarx88

ok thx  :Smile: , Good work ^^

----------


## ElijahBailey

Quick q - I understand how to use the pickit ini, but how does the pickit function work? i.e. if I pick up an item and mouse over it, should I see a display of some sort showing 'sell' or 'keep'? This is probably pretty obvious but I just don't see it quite yet ^^

----------


## KillerJohn

> Quick q - I understand how to use the pickit ini, but how does the pickit function work? i.e. if I pick up an item and mouse over it, should I see a display of some sort showing 'sell' or 'keep'? This is probably pretty obvious but I just don't see it quite yet ^^


Really guys, posting is easier than trying it?  :Smile: 
Btw you can configure it's appearance in config.xml's <inventory_ping> tag...

----------


## ElijahBailey

Ooooh I was testing it out with items not on the pickit list, hehe. Gotcha, very nice!

----------


## KillerJohn

> Ooooh I was testing it out with items not on the pickit list, hehe. Gotcha, very nice!


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## efeyth

is nobody scared of what happens when the ban wave comes out? LOL 
like wen 1.0.7 comes out you guys could get banned no? :S
im so scared of tht... or else id use this :\ and it'll actually motivate me to farm... LOL

----------


## KillerJohn

Today's winner:

----------


## KillerJohn

> is nobody scared of what happens when the ban wave comes out? LOL 
> like wen 1.0.7 comes out you guys could get banned no? :S
> im so scared of tht... or else id use this :\ and it'll actually motivate me to farm... LOL


It's in the first post that you will be banned instantly after even you THINK about using this  :Smile:

----------


## efeyth

wait wat LOL... so ill be banned instantly? O_o i dont reli get wat u said
or like instantly after cuz im so tempted to use this...looks amazing :S

----------


## KillerJohn

> wait wat LOL... so ill be banned instantly? O_o i dont reli get wat u said
> or like instantly after cuz im so tempted to use this...looks amazing :S


somebody plz explain him... I am half sleeping...

----------


## anakindetelos

I use this since it's released and i'm not ban yet.

----------


## efeyth

wait wat LOL... so ill be banned instantly? O_o i dont reli get wat u said
or like instantly after cuz im so tempted to use this...looks amazing :S

----------


## efeyth

> I use this since it's released and i'm not ban yet.


prob is they hav ban waves after patches so u wouldn't know if youre gonna get banned after the patch or not :S
thts why im scared to use this
how r u hiding the program rite now? just interested cuz im prob gonna do tht lol

----------


## KillerJohn

> prob is they hav ban waves after patches so u wouldn't know if youre gonna get banned after the patch or not :S
> thts why im scared to use this
> how r u hiding the program rite now? just interested cuz im prob gonna do tht lol


I made a thread for this (ban) topic, please go there and keep this thread clean. Thank you.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...nly-tools.html

----------


## Jarx88

can you add average dps?

----------


## KillerJohn

> can you add average dps?


it is average and it's calculated by D3 client, I have no influence over it.

TEASER:

----------


## paschl

Will you steal my d3 account, car and phone if i use this tool?
Sorry but the closed source makes me weezy..:/
I know you wrote i should close this thread but the tool looks way to awesome to ignore.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Will you steal my d3 account, car and phone if i use this tool?
> Sorry but the closed source makes me weezy..:/
> I know you wrote i should close this thread but the tool looks way to awesome to ignore.


Fake answer: the only thing I need in my life is your D3 account
Real answer: no

----------


## KillerJohn

Guys... this thread is really dead?  :Frown:  Nobody with constructive ideas?

----------


## AndreaTop

Personally it's not the your awesome mod, i really like the idea and i've tried it already, returning for one day on diablo 3.
Fact is, diablo 3 is dead for me  :Frown:  so basically you're late, man.
Thanks anyway for all your work, i really like it =) and i hope i will find your works elsewhere or maybe if in future i choose to return on d3.
imo.

----------


## pompidoux

Hi,

Is it normal that directions for elites and goblins doesn't work for me?
Only legendaries work..

Thanks for turboHUD.

I'm waiting for "sound and visual notification on 6 stat rare and legendary drops" and "danger alert with affixes reflects...".
Could you add a simple maphack to show elites and champions???

Regards,

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hi,
> 
> Is it normal that directions for elites and goblins doesn't work for me?
> Only legendaries work..
> 
> Thanks for turboHUD.
> 
> I'm waiting for "sound and visual notification on 6 stat rare and legendary drops" and "danger alert with affixes reflects...".
> Could you add a simple maphack to show elites and champions???
> ...


please read the manual carefully, there are answers to some.of your questions.

sound effects are coming soon with some epic features!

----------


## anakindetelos

> Guys... this thread is really dead?  Nobody with constructive ideas?


Maybe you can do something with the xmls in the run folder, like graph of max gold for each runs, ect...

----------


## KillerJohn

> Maybe you can do something with the xmls in the run folder, like graph of max gold for each runs, ect...


Making statistics is a feature I'm current postponed until there are well-designer statistics, ideas, etc. After I have ~30-40 different kinds of statistics (gph/hour? exp/hour? exp/week?) and massive rulesets (gph/hour, but ONLY AFTER 10pm // exp/hour but ONLY IN core of arreat // item/hour but ONLY ilvl>58 and qlvl >= 6), I'll start to make them. I really don't want to make statistics one-by-one, I want to sit down and make a ton of them at once  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

teaser 2:


teaser 3:

----------


## michul3k

in process i still have turbohud, u told u randomize name ?

----------


## KillerJohn

> in process i still have turbohud, u told u randomize name ?


you have to rename the exe file for that

----------


## anakindetelos

How did you do to give this swod to your enchentres and this daemon ?
Is it an other option of the HUD ?

----------


## anakindetelos

Something you can add is to show dead bodies or bags which you can click on and have gold or items.

----------


## KillerJohn

> How did you do to give this swod to your enchentres and this daemon ?
> Is it an other option of the HUD ?


Give her a Maximus, this is D3 feature, not HUD

----------


## azgul

GPH seems to go nuts if you switch character.

e: i.e. from SC to HC - assuming that you have different amounts of gold on the two cores.

----------


## KillerJohn

> GPH seems to go nuts if you switch character.
> 
> e: i.e. from SC to HC - assuming that you have different amounts of gold on the two cores.


I'll check this, thank you!

----------


## Cromon

Out of curiosity: Why are you hiding your skills? Is there something secret there?

----------


## azgul

> Out of curiosity: Why are you hiding your skills? Is there something secret there?


Just a question of anonymity, I reckon.

Killerjohn: Could you make it possible to change the numbers besides the graphs from thousands to millions, please?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Out of curiosity: Why are you hiding your skills? Is there something secret there?


the screenshots are usually not made on my account, and I dont want to make identifying the accounts (on diaprogress for example) easy. what kind of secrets can you imagine on the skillbar?  :Smile:  by plvl, xp, some items and skillset it's pretty easy to find a character on diabloprogress...

----------


## KillerJohn

> Could you make it possible to change the numbers besides the graphs from thousands to millions, please?


--> added to whishlist, but I would prefer some kind of dynamic solution for this. for example: under 1M it should write the values in rounded Ks (531K), and over 1M it should display ithe values in Ms, rounded to one decimal (7.3M)

----------


## azgul

> --> added to whishlist, but I would prefer some kind of dynamic solution for this. for example: under 1M it should write the values in rounded Ks (531K), and over 1M it should display ithe values in Ms, rounded to one decimal (7.3M)


Sure - that's better.

I've had a couple of crashes tonight, with the 27-1 build. However only one exception was logged for some reason. No exception was logged the two times when I noticed that it actually crashed.

20:38:45.315	Collect exception (System.OverflowException: Value was either too large or too small for an unsigned byte.
at System.Convert.ToByte(Int32 value)
at ..(wsItem , )
at ws.turbo.hud.wsStatRun.SaveToPacket( Packet)
at ws.turbo.hud.wsHUDCollector.SaveRunStats()
at ws.turbo.hud.wsHUDCollector.HandleEndRun()
at ..())


Coming to think of it - it's probably just me pressing the hotkey to close it when I'm browsing forums. (as an explanation for the "crashes" without exceptions, that is)

----------


## efeyth

anyone else hav a problem with this mod making u hav fps lag? o.o

----------


## KillerJohn

> Sure - that's better.
> 
> I've had a couple of crashes tonight, with the 27-1 build. However only one exception was logged for some reason. No exception was logged the two times when I noticed that it actually crashed.
> 
> 20:38:45.315	Collect exception (System.OverflowException: Value was either too large or too small for an unsigned byte.
> at System.Convert.ToByte(Int32 value)
> at ..(wsItem , )
> at ws.turbo.hud.wsStatRun.SaveToPacket( Packet)
> at ws.turbo.hud.wsHUDCollector.SaveRunStats()
> ...


If you press End, the HUD will be closed automatically. I'm thinking about to use a more complex hotkey for exiting...

----------


## Jhatch5561

Great HUD KJ, i just started playing again after being banned for botting recently and dreaded the boring grind, however your little hud here has brought back the spunk to that grind. I like everything i see so far and was thinking that you could add in Average time per run and average runs an hour. 

So what kind of beer do you want, ill throw it through the internets!  :Wink:

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.1.2.0 beta*

*NOTE: after updating to this version, before running the .exe file, YOU HAVE TO delete your config.xml to reset everything to default values and re-configure it (make a backup before doing this!)*

- fixed: a very rare bug when saving a binary data_packet
- fixed: problem with gold/h when changing accounts or switching between HC and SC characters
- added: max_fury, reg_fury attributes in pickit
- added: internal reading of current fury resource amount (leading the way to display customized health/resource display panels)
- changed: utility.footer.hide_battle_tag moved under utility.streamers.hide_battle_tag
- removed: <monsters> tag and "strong_monster_limit" option
- added: automatic detection of "elite" (former "strong") monsters, no need for health limit anymore... every monster with an affix is considered "elite"
- changed: every "strong" word in config.xml is replaced with "elite" to make things clear...
- added: when "elite monster directions" are enabled, the strongest elite monster alive (in his pack, usually the leader) has a label with his affixes
- added: when "goblin directions" are enabled, the goblin has a label with "Goblin"
- changed: showing off-screen monsters and goblins too (like legendaries)
- added: if Map (the large one with TAB) is visible, most parts of the HUD are hidden automatically
- changed: many default values in config files
- added: \config\drop.xml where you can set up sounds for specific drops (look the manual's "Features" section)
- added: \doc\items.txt document where you can search for the item groups and ilvl values
- changed: 'End' hotkey is changed to 'Ctrl+End' (exit HUD)
- changed: 'F2' hotkey is changed to 'Ctrl+F2' (reload configs)
- changed: 'F8' hotkey is changed to 'Ctrl+F8' (save current position)

*NOTE AGAIN: after updating to this version, before running the .exe file, YOU HAVE TO delete your config.xml to reset everything to default values and re-configure it (make a backup before doing this!)*

----------


## anakindetelos

Great patch!! But i saw 2 bugs :
- When an elite have Horde, the minions are pings but not the gold elite and we see only the capacities of the minions.
- there are differences between the capacity that are given by the hud and the capacity that elites have really,
for exemple in this pic, elite have fire chains but the hud say they have health link




Also you have put the center of the radius pick on the torso, why do you not put it on the feet ?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Great patch!! But i saw 2 bugs :
> - When an elite have Horde, the minions are pings but not the gold elite and we see only the capacities of the minions.
> - there are differences between the capacity that are given by the hud and the capacity that elites have really,
> for exemple in this pic, elite have fire chains but the hud say they have health link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also you have put the center of the radius pick on the torso, why do you not put it on the feet ?


thank.you.for the feedback!

1) capacities = affixes?
2) i'll check health link bug
3) do you use letterbox in D3 settings? your entire HUD is misplaced... and usually letterbox is causing this. HUD is not compatible with it...

----------


## KillerJohn

> 2) i'll check health link bug


bug confirmed, will be fixed in next beta.

next time you see a "horde" please make me some screenshots! thanks!

----------


## Hosteleria

Why can't I see those arrows for elite mobs and goblins? they only works when a legendary appears but not when an elite mob is close.

In config.xml:

<directions>
<legendary enabled="1" anim_speed="300" color="192,255,110,0" thickness="10" length_near="10" length_far="17" />
<elite_monster enabled="1" anim_speed="0" color="160,255,64,0" thickness="7" length_near="10" length_far="17" />
<goblin enabled="1" anim_speed="300" color="192,0,180,255" thickness="10" length_near="10" length_far="17" />
</directions>

I have them enabled but I don't see any arrow.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Why can't I see those arrows for elite mobs and goblins? they only works when a legendary appears but not when an elite mob is close.
> 
> In config.xml:
> 
> <directions>
> <legendary enabled="1" anim_speed="300" color="192,255,110,0" thickness="10" length_near="10" length_far="17" />
> <elite_monster enabled="1" anim_speed="0" color="160,255,64,0" thickness="7" length_near="10" length_far="17" />
> <goblin enabled="1" anim_speed="300" color="192,0,180,255" thickness="10" length_near="10" length_far="17" />
> </directions>
> ...


please read the manual again

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.1.2.1 beta*
- fixed: "Fire Chains" affix was displayed as "Health Link"

----------


## Hosteleria

I have readed the manual.

I still don't know why I can't see the arrows on goblins or elite mobs :s

Can you give me some help about that please?

----------


## KillerJohn

> I have readed the manual.
> 
> I still don't know why I can't see the arrows on goblins or elite mobs :s
> 
> Can you give me some help about that please?


the quote:




> ---------------------
> V./b. Extra Features
> ---------------------
> 
> If you have Identification Key(s), then you have the following features
> in addition to normal features - right after TurboHUD recognized your BattleTag:
> 
> - elite monster and goblin pings on minimap
> - elite monster and goblin direction arrows on the floor
> ...


explanation: only donators and contributors can access those features

----------


## hson77

I believe there's something wrong with the drop.xml and the notification system, atleast I cant get it to work. Legendary ping worked correctly, then I changed the number (Item_X to Item_Y). then ot stopped working. Changed back, then legendaries stopped working aswell. The new ones ive done doesnt work either. Is it something wrong with my config?

<item_1 enabled="1" min_ilvl="0" min_quality="9" sound="legendary.wav" groups="" />
<item_2 enabled="1" min_ilvl="58" min_quality="7" sound="jewelery.wav" groups="ring,amulet" />
<item_3 enabled="1" min_ilvl="62" min_quality="7" sound="lootz.wav" groups="shoulders,gloves,bracers,pants,belt,boots,chestarmor" />
<item_4 enabled="1" min_ilvl="63" min_quality="8" sound="crab.wav" groups="boots,helm" />
<item_5 enabled="1" min_ilvl="63" min_quality="8" sound="weap.wav" groups="1h" />

Ive tested the sounds in with LootAlert, and they worked.

Btw great HuD KillerJohn, a tiny sugestion would be adding numbers for current health / resource above your health.

----------


## KillerJohn

> I believe there's something wrong with the drop.xml and the notification system, atleast I cant get it to work. Legendary ping worked correctly, then I changed the number (Item_X to Item_Y). then ot stopped working. Changed back, then legendaries stopped working aswell. The new ones ive done doesnt work either. Is it something wrong with my config?
> 
> <item_1 enabled="1" min_ilvl="0" min_quality="9" sound="legendary.wav" groups="" />
> <item_2 enabled="1" min_ilvl="58" min_quality="7" sound="jewelery.wav" groups="ring,amulet" />
> <item_3 enabled="1" min_ilvl="62" min_quality="7" sound="lootz.wav" groups="shoulders,gloves,bracers,pants,belt,boots,chestarmor" />
> <item_4 enabled="1" min_ilvl="63" min_quality="8" sound="crab.wav" groups="boots,helm" />
> <item_5 enabled="1" min_ilvl="63" min_quality="8" sound="weap.wav" groups="1h" />
> 
> Ive tested the sounds in with LootAlert, and they worked.
> ...


I copied your lines and this is working perfectly for me:



> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
> <config>
> <item_1 enabled="1" min_ilvl="0" min_quality="9" sound="legendary.wav" groups="" />
> <item_2 enabled="1" min_ilvl="58" min_quality="6" sound="jewelery.wav" groups="ring,amulet" />
> <item_3 enabled="1" min_ilvl="62" min_quality="7" sound="lootz.wav" groups="shoulders,gloves,bracers,pants,belt,boots,chestarmor" />
> <item_4 enabled="1" min_ilvl="63" min_quality="8" sound="crab.wav" groups="boots,helm" />
> <item_5 enabled="1" min_ilvl="63" min_quality="8" sound="weap.wav" groups="1h" />
> </config>


But with your help I identified a bug, which caused the reloading the drop.xml file CONSTANTLY, multiple times in a second...
Fix is coming for that...

LOL I found another bug with loading drop.xml, which CAN cause your problem if you edit your drop.xml without restarting the HUD...

I make the fix asap...

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.1.3.0*
- fixed: hide_battle_tag was not working
- fixed: bugs with realoading the drop.xml

_NOTE: update over 13.1.2.1 is heavily recommended!_

----------


## Jarx88

Diablo 3 TurboHUD

unless someone claims your project  :Frown:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Diablo 3 TurboHUD
> 
> unless someone claims your project


That's not me, but pointing to my mediafire storage, so it has to be clean...
rofl "TurboJohn"... omfg...

----------


## Hyuron

> *12.1.3.0*
> - fixed: hide_battle_tag was not working
> - fixed: bugs with realoading the drop.xml
> 
> _NOTE: update over 12.1.2.1 is heavily recommended!_


why is it 12.1.3 and not 13.1.3 ?

----------


## KillerJohn

> why is it 12.1.3 and not 13.1.3 ?


it's typo...

----------


## KillerJohn

teaser:

You can set up in the config.xml an unlimited number of monster names (aka the "monster warning" feature), and they will be pinged on the minimap, plus their name is shown on the edge of the screen when they are offscreen)

just demoing with 'quill fiends'...

----------


## Hyuron

> it's typo...


ah, ok  :Big Grin: 

i have a idea for the game panel format:
can u align the values (time, xp, gold etc) to the right an the text to the left, or is that not possible?

----------


## KillerJohn

> ah, ok 
> 
> i have a idea for the game panel format:
> can u align the values (time, xp, gold etc) to the right an the text to the left, or is that not possible?


GDI+ is slow like hell, and splitting the text to parts will degrade performance, increase cpu usage. But I'll look into it...
somebody already asked to draw the gain panels lines with different colors, so maybe I can put those two requests together and implement in a future update.

----------


## Jarx88

Can you put label to items that have been signaled with the drop.xml ?, like "drop" or grup name

----------


## hson77

Im still having trouble with finding 6prop unidentified. I tested this row and changed the quality from 8 to 7 to 6 and back.
<item_6 enabled="1" min_ilvl="63" min_quality="*8*" sound="sound.wav" groups="gloves" />
Unidentified 6 prop 'Archon Gauntlets'
8 --> no ping,
7 --> no ping,
6 --> Ping
<Identifying>
6 --> Ping
7 --> Ping
8 --> Ping

Any sulotion?

Also: here's the full drop.xml, with all different groups if it helps. 
Turboloot - Pastebin.com

----------


## KillerJohn

> Im still having trouble with finding 6prop unidentified. I tested this row and changed the quality from 8 to 7 to 6 and back.
> <item_6 enabled="1" min_ilvl="63" min_quality="*8*" sound="sound.wav" groups="gloves" />
> Unidentified 6 prop 'Archon Gauntlets'
> 8 --> no ping,
> 7 --> no ping,
> 6 --> Ping
> <Identifying>
> 6 --> Ping
> 7 --> Ping
> ...


it's possible that before ID, the D3 client always see quality=6 for rares, and the real quality will be decided after identificatio
n. I'll investigate!

----------


## KillerJohn

> Can you put label to items that have been signaled with the drop.xml ?, like "drop" or grup name


this is already in the 'works'  :Smile:

----------


## Jarx88

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/159793/sunds/sunds.rar

little sounds pack. I use MS Zira desktop voice. It may be useful to someone

----------


## KillerJohn

> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/159793/sunds/sunds.rar
> 
> little sounds pack. I use MS Zira desktop voice. It may be useful to someone


 :Smile:  yesterday I was thinking about to add MS voice synth support to the HUD, but dropped the idea, because it's so f*ck*ng annoying (that robot voice...)

----------


## Jarx88

I used like this https://dl.dropbox.com/u/159793/sunds/sunds/lootz.wav but it is Ivona and use Polish voice

----------


## pompidoux

> Im still having trouble with finding 6prop unidentified. I tested this row and changed the quality from 8 to 7 to 6 and back.
> <item_6 enabled="1" min_ilvl="63" min_quality="*8*" sound="sound.wav" groups="gloves" />
> Unidentified 6 prop 'Archon Gauntlets'
> 8 --> no ping,
> 7 --> no ping,
> 6 --> Ping
> <Identifying>
> 6 --> Ping
> 7 --> Ping
> ...



---) Same problem here  :Frown:

----------


## KillerJohn

> ---) Same problem here


read back for my answer. it seems that before Identify, every rare is q6  :Frown:

----------


## pompidoux

> read back for my answer. it seems that before Identify, every rare is q6



It's a pity. :Frown:

----------


## KillerJohn

> It's a pity.


now it is confirmed  :Frown:

----------


## michul3k

its possible to add count elite packs? count legendarys per hour and rares? i mean droped not picked up

----------


## Jarx88

and current ip server  :Smile:  plzzzzzzzz, and label like elit and golblin to sounded items in grand and legends analizer like xp analizer

----------


## KillerJohn

> and current ip server  plzzzzzzzz, and label like elit and golblin to sounded items in grand and legends analizer like xp analizer


why do you need current server IP? I'm pretty sure that I can't read it out from D3 memory, just want to ask you for the reason...

----------


## KillerJohn

> its possible to add count elite packs? count legendarys per hour and rares? i mean droped not picked up


I can't count elite packs, because I don't know what monster is the "leader elite" and which ones are the minions. Ofc I can count "elite kills", but it will incremented by every single elite you kill of a pack, not just by 1. And in this way it's pretty misleading...

----------


## Jarx88

> why do you need current server IP?


maybe like D2 in game be loot server they have better chance to drop legendary  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> maybe like D2 in game be loot server they have better chance to drop legendary


it is a myth...

----------


## Jarx88

in every myth there is a grain of truth :P

----------


## Jarx88

in this https://d3tracker.codeplex.com/ be ip serwer and surce is open mayby help you for implement if you like  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> in every myth there is a grain of truth :P


or not  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> in this https://d3tracker.codeplex.com/ be ip serwer and surce is open mayby help you for implement if you like


there is no reason to implement this, sorry.

----------


## KillerJohn

*12.1.7.2*
NOTE: about drop.xml and unidentified items: every unidentified rare item's quality is q6 (means '4 stat') and the D3 client gets the correct, final quality (q6,q7 or q :Cool:  after the item is identified
NOTE: before updating to this version, please make a full backup
- fixed: DureDervish (aka Dervish/Magewraith) actors are forced to the monster category
- fixed: Ghost and Skeleton Mage actors are forced to the monster category
- fixed: Act1/2/3 Keywardens are forced to the monster category
- fixed: dropping identified items should not trigger playing the drop.xml's sounds
- added: "monster warning" feature: you can set up in the config.xml an unlimited number of monster names, and they will be pinged on the minimap, plus their names are shown on the edge of the screen when they are offscreen)
- added: "Resplendent Chest ping" feature
- added: "Shrine ping" feature
- added: if "Profile" window is visible, most parts of the HUD are hidden automatically
- added: customizable hotkeys in \config\hotkeys.xml (see: "IV. Hotkeys" section in \doc\manual.txt)
- changed: not displaying the Champion affix anymore
- changed: <minimap><show>, <minimap><ping>, <directions> tags are deprecated and will be automatically removed from the config.xml
- added: <draw_params> tag, where you can set up the minimap dots, minimap pings, direction arrows and labels of all things
- changed: q8_jewelry.wav is renamed to jewelry.wav and the new file name is updated in \config\drop.xml too
- added: skill cooldown display and sound notification
- added: \doc\powers.txt document where you can search for the power (skill) codes and names

----------


## Jarx88

good change, but still do not have a label for rore items that have been tagged like drop.xml (sounds)  :Smile: 

<3 skill cooldown

----------


## KillerJohn

> good change, but still do not have a label for rore items that have been tagged like drop.xml (sounds) 
> 
> <3 skill cooldown


Sometimes I can't decide that you are trolling, or just really honest  :Smile:

----------


## Hyuron

Just another info in connection to "are read-only-addon allowed by blizzard?":

Add-Ons von Blizzard erlaubt? - Foren - Diablo III

yeah, it's german and for all of you who can't read the blue posts:
addons which read the memory are *NOT* allowed!

so beware if using it.
i read of some people in the german forums who were banned before 1.0.5 only using lootalert.

if u exact want to know what Scrainzo said, i will try to translate it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jarx88

You created very cool "addon" and I respected you for it, but the problem when item be sounded I spend time for search this items and when I have the label help me to faster pikap this item. Need this for me farm optimizer ^^, if is a problem tempering this

----------


## Jarx88

> Just another info in connection to "are read-only-addon allowed by blizzard?":
> 
> Add-Ons von Blizzard erlaubt? - Foren - Diablo III
> 
> yeah, it's german and for all of you who can't read the blue posts:
> addons which read the memory are NOT allowed!
> 
> so beware if using it.
> i read of some people in the german forums who were banned before 1.0.5 only using lootalert.
> ...


jesus why all ask blizz for this. Blizzard no have priorytety for ban this, so they must respond like this.

is a risk, is a pleasure  :Smile:

----------


## Hyuron

I'm not the one who was asking  :Big Grin: 
But as u said: no risk, no fun.

----------


## KillerJohn

> You created very cool "addon" and I respected you for it, but the problem when item be sounded I spend time for search this items and when I have the label help me to faster pikap this item. Need this for me farm optimizer ^^, if is a problem tempering this


it is already in the next update, you have to know that I love u  :Wink:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Just another info in connection to "are read-only-addon allowed by blizzard?":
> 
> Add-Ons von Blizzard erlaubt? - Foren - Diablo III
> 
> yeah, it's german and for all of you who can't read the blue posts:
> addons which read the memory are *NOT* allowed!
> 
> so beware if using it.
> i read of some people in the german forums who were banned before 1.0.5 only using lootalert.
> ...


it is already in the first post and the manual  :Smile:  I'm not sure that tahoma 36px font can help people who can't read the first post and/or the manual at least once...

----------


## KillerJohn

*12.1.8.0*
- fixed: not showing labels when both onscreen and offscreen arrows are disabled
- changed: showing Champion affix again, but only when the monster has no other affix
- added: background_color, size, speed and thickness parameters in \config\drop.xml to display pings around specific unidentified drops on the floor
NOTE: you have to create the new attributes manually in you already created item_X tags based on what you see in item_1 and item_2 after the update
- changed: complete rewrite of the UI clipping engine
- improved: HUD is clipped and partially hidden when Trade panel is opened

----------


## Hyuron

> it is already in the first post and the manual  I'm not sure that tahoma 36px font can help people who can't read the first post and/or the manual at least once...


i'm not reading the manual and/or the first post again after each update but only refreshing last page of the thread.

have another idea:
can u make a GUID to change settings? eg. to deaktivate graphs, change color, remove arrows on ground etc.

----------


## KillerJohn

> i'm not reading the manual and/or the first post again after each update but only refreshing last page of the thread.
> 
> have another idea:
> can u make a GUID to change settings? eg. to deaktivate graphs, change color, remove arrows on ground etc.


You mean GUI? Now I'm focusing on features, so not really...

----------


## Jarx88

I <3 u,  :Smile:  have me pinking to rore item   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

turbohud no hide in vendor, is only on me ?

Next:
Icon in system tray :P

----------


## KillerJohn

> I <3 u,  have me pinking to rore item  
> 
> turbohud no hide in vendor, is only on me ?
> 
> Next:
> Icon in system tray :P


I don't like the icon idea. In my paranoid mind it would make this HUD HIGHLY detectable... just press your terminate hotkey to stop it...

----------


## Fishboon

Hi it has already be mentioned but i can't help myself. As soon as i turn on your hud my fps drops from 70-80 to 5-10 even on lowest settings and d3 priority set to high? i'm running a phenom II x4 945 and a radeon hd6700. as soon as i press F1 the fps also goes up to 60-80 again. would be great if someone could help. yeah and sry for my bad english ^^

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hi it has already be mentioned but i can't help myself. As soon as i turn on your hud my fps drops from 70-80 to 5-10 even on lowest settings and d3 priority set to high? i'm running a phenom II x4 945 and a radeon hd6700. as soon as i press F1 the fps also goes up to 60-80 again. would be great if someone could help. yeah and sry for my bad english ^^


I have no idea what can be your problem's source. I tested the HUD in many, many environments and never experimented a problem with it. Do you FEEL the fps drop, or just the D3 cliens is displaying those low values? Do you use any streaming/capture app?

Don't worry, my english is not better than yours  :Wink: 

Fullscreen or windowed ? Real machine or VM ? Local machine or remote desktop?  :Smile:

----------


## Fishboon

no i'm not streaming or anything. i don't just feel the fps drop. the game gets absolutely unplayable. real machine win7 ultimate 64bit. i'm running a dual screen setup but already tested with one screen only

----------


## KillerJohn

> no i'm not streaming or anything. i don't just feel the fps drop. the game gets absolutely unplayable. real machine win7 ultimate 64bit. i'm running a dual screen setup but already tested with one screen only


yeah, I've three screen too. Did you checked the CPU usage values in task manager?

one idea: I had some problems with transparency when I turned off some off these features:

try to turn all ON

----------


## Fishboon

Diablo is always at about 25-30% and the hud is at 10-20%
i also tried to assign a specific core for the hud only or alternate the prioritys but that also didnt work :-/
i realy love your work and would be more than happy to be able to use it.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Diablo is always at about 25-30% and the hud is at 10-20%
> i also tried to assign a specific core for the hud only or alternate the prioritys but that also didnt work :-/
> i realy love your work and would be more than happy to be able to use it.


HUD is at 10-20 % ??? I have a 2700K, but HUD's CPU usage is ~0-2%...

----------


## Fishboon

adjusting the performance options worked! never thought the optimal performance options would lower my performance somehow xD
however thank you VERY VERY much! running absolutely smooth now :-D

----------


## KillerJohn

> adjusting the performance options worked! never thought the optimal performance options would lower my performance somehow xD
> however thank you VERY VERY much! running absolutely smooth now :-D


Can you do me a favor? If you have time then I can offer you an Identification Key if you found that ONE (or multiple) option on that window that is the cause of the FPS drop.
Can I count on you?  :Smile:

----------


## Fishboon

sure. i'm trying
edit: ok i got it: its the 4. together with the last option.



sry german windows. if you wait some minutes i will change language and give you the english titles ^^

----------


## KillerJohn

> sure. i'm trying
> edit: ok i got it: its the 4. together with the last option.
> 
> 
> 
> sry german windows. if you wait some minutes i will change language and give you the english titles ^^


So you say that if I turn OFF that 2 options, then the FPS drops under 10? Or if I turn ON that 2 ?

Take your time  :Smile:  And PM me with your instance private key + battleTag

----------


## Jarx88

I test for me and is me result

----------


## Fishboon

Ok i rechecked now and it seems to be just the "Enable desktop composition" option.
i'm glad i can help you out in exchange after you helped me so much :-D

----------


## KillerJohn

> Ok i rechecked now and it seems to be just the "Enable desktop composition" option.
> i'm glad i can help you out in exchange after you helped me so much :-D


Thank you very much! Your Identification Key is in your inbox!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Orendy

Hey, how to run this bot ? im sorry for sucha dumb question... I need some more explanation :S 
I turn on diablo, log on, press turbohud, open that social right? then i choose act 3 farm and how can istart doing this? like do i have to just press f8 and run it trough w/ killing mobs or something? or i have to press f8 constantly to record it and safe it or its like record-> run-> when done press f8 again? and how when i actually record my farm path how can i start the bot to run trough it killing mobs?

----------


## Jarx88

maybe the problem is the DWM I had the same problem in AutoIt

Here is the solution to disable in AutoIt the DWM
[ActionScript 3] Solutions for slow program run - Pastebin.com

----------


## Jarx88

> Hey, how to run this bot ? im sorry for sucha dumb question... I need some more explanation :S 
> I turn on diablo, log on, press turbohud, open that social right? then i choose act 3 farm and how can istart doing this? like do i have to just press f8 and run it trough w/ killing mobs or something? or i have to press f8 constantly to record it and safe it or its like record-> run-> when done press f8 again? and how when i actually record my farm path how can i start the bot to run trough it killing mobs?


Go to 1 post *IS not BOT*

----------


## KillerJohn

> maybe the problem is the DWM I had the same problem in AutoIt
> 
> Here is the solution to disable in AutoIt the DWM
> [ActionScript 3] Solutions for slow program run - Pastebin.com


the opposite! If you turn OFF the desktop composition, then the fps drops like hell...

----------


## KillerJohn

> Go to 1 post *IS not BOT*


people really don't know what HUD means?  :Frown:

----------


## azgul

> Hey, how to run this bot ? im sorry for sucha dumb question... I need some more explanation :S 
> I turn on diablo, log on, press turbohud, open that social right? then i choose act 3 farm and how can istart doing this? like do i have to just press f8 and run it trough w/ killing mobs or something? or i have to press f8 constantly to record it and safe it or its like record-> run-> when done press f8 again? and how when i actually record my farm path how can i start the bot to run trough it killing mobs?


Jesus christ. It's not a bot.

----------


## Cyanix

> yeah, I've three screen too. Did you checked the CPU usage values in task manager?
> 
> one idea: I had some problems with transparency when I turned off some off these features:
> 
> try to turn all ON


Hello there.

I've got the same issue, and checking/ uncheking those performance boxes doesnt seem to change anything.

FPS go down to 30 (from a solid 60) when i display the HUD (F1 key) no matter what.

Win 7 x64
CoreI7 @ 4.2 Ghz.
Radeon 6970 12.11 beta

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hello there.
> 
> I've got the same issue, and checking/ uncheking those performance boxes doesnt seem to change anything.
> 
> FPS go down to 30 (from a solid 60) when i display the HUD (F1 key) no matter what.
> 
> Win 7 x64
> CoreI7 @ 4.2 Ghz.
> Radeon 6970 12.11 beta


read back ~10 posts, I made some questions, please answer them.

----------


## hson77

edit: Nvm! im a newb :x

----------


## KillerJohn

OFFTOPIC: finally I found how to add my old avatar to my profile  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Cyanix

> read back ~10 posts, I made some questions, please answer them.





> Do you FEEL the fps drop, or just the D3 cliens is displaying those low values? Do you use any streaming/capture app?


Yes i can feel the fps drop, AND it also shows on the counter. 60 Fps feels smooth, 30 fps feels jerky.

Nope, not streaming or anything.




> Did you checked the CPU usage values in task manager?


Diablo is at ~10% CPU usage.
Turbohud is around 1% max.

I fiddled around with the config, thinking it might be one of the modules (gold/ Xp/ Dps) but nope...  :Frown:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Yes i can feel the fps drop, AND it also shows on the counter. 60 Fps feels smooth, 30 fps feels jerky.(


CPU usage is good, I have no idea...
You say at graphics settings there is everything turned ON?
Vista, 7, 8 ? Fullscreen or Windowed? Do you use any other tools which can interfere?
Post a screenshot please... (golden rule: cut out your battleTag, skills, buffs, etc from the sshot)

I have to go to sleep now... 0:02 here  :Smile: 

*PS: the good news is that I managed to get a few contracts now, so finally I have something to do, some reason to wake up (besides TurboHUD)*

----------


## Cyanix

Windows 7 Pro 64 bit actually.

Windowed full screen and windowed give the same results.

Yes, everything is turned ON into the graphics settings tab.

Not using anything cpu heavy, only D3, Turbohud and Firefox.

----------


## hson77

Could need help with drop.xml again. If I want only Arch Axes (for example) to notify how do I add that as a group?

<item_20 enabled="1" min_ilvl="63" min_quality="6" sound="sound.wav" groups="1h" /> works, 
but I cant change out 1h for anything? tried the following: 
"1hmonkArch Axe", "Arch Axe", "Arch_Axe", "ArchAxe" but doesnt work.

Also: the gems stopped working with the new update, any idea what happened?

<item_24 enabled="1" min_ilvl="60" min_quality="1" sound="sound.wav" groups="high_emerald" />

*edit:* I believe the gems/tomes stopped working because you removed sound on identified items: Gems doesnt need to be ID'd.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Could need help with drop.xml again. If I want only Arch Axes (for example) to notify how do I add that as a group?
> <item_20 enabled="1" min_ilvl="63" min_quality="6" sound="sound.wav" groups="1h" /> works, 
> but I cant change out 1h for anything? tried the following: 
> "1hmonkArch Axe", "Arch Axe", "Arch_Axe", "ArchAxe" but doesnt work.
> 
> Also: the gems stopped working with the new update, any idea what happened?
> 
> <item_24 enabled="1" min_ilvl="60" min_quality="1" sound="sound.wav" groups="high_emerald" />


- you can use only group names, not item names. Maybe once I'll add support to item names too...
- I did nothing regarding gems in any updates. Actually item reading and comparison is pretty generic... The only thing I don't understand, why are you limiting high_emeralds to >= ilvl60?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Windows 7 Pro 64 bit actually.
> 
> Windowed full screen and windowed give the same results.
> 
> Yes, everything is turned ON into the graphics settings tab.
> 
> Not using anything cpu heavy, only D3, Turbohud and Firefox.


ok, then post a sshot plz. going to sleep now, will be back in 7 hours...

----------


## KillerJohn

> *edit:* I believe the gems/tomes stopped working because you removed sound on identified items: Gems doesnt need to be ID'd.


You are perfectly right! Fill be fixed in next update! Thank you for THINKING, it's a gift, believe me!  :Wink: 
Do you have an Identification Key? ^^ If not, PM me with your BattleTag and Instance Private ID.

----------


## KillerJohn

teaser:

----------


## hson77

Oh my god, that hatred/disc looks so amazing!

----------


## KillerJohn

> Oh my god, that hatred/disc looks so amazing!


coming soon...

----------


## KillerJohn

*12.1.9.0*
- added: HUD is clipped and partially hidden when 'Character Details' or 'Follower Details' or 'Merchant' (Shop) panels are opened
- fixed: a bug caused that only rares, legendaries and sets was able to trigger the drop.xml's rules
- added: health and class-specific resource displays
- added: in \config\drop.xml, in the "groups" filter you can use the item's real name (like 'Arch Axe') too not just the group codes (ex: 'chestarmors')

----------


## michul3k

how to disable amount of life/fury/hatred etc?

----------


## Cyanix

Well i dont know if you changed anything in the code, or it's on my side, but the latest version has solved my FPS problems.

I can now enjoy your addon, thank you.

----------


## KillerJohn

> how to disable amount of life/fury/hatred etc?


I highly recommend you to read the manual...




> Well i dont know if you changed anything in the code, or it's on my side, but the latest version has solved my FPS problems.
> 
> I can now enjoy your addon, thank you.


Kidding, right? I did nothing...

----------


## hson77

drop.xml works great now! Going to test the Arch Axe example tonight, will report back. Oh and btw, I have ilvl 60 on gems/tomes etc, so it doesnt ping on lower gems if you level an alt for example.
Also another funny thing, I did not manage to get healthpotions to ping, is it something special with them? group="healthpotions" 

here's the drop.xml if anyone's too lazy to write their own. Pings on ilvl63, legendaries, jewlery and flawless emeralds.

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?> <config> <item_1 enabled="1" min_ilvl= - Pastebin.com

----------


## KillerJohn

> drop.xml works great now! Going to test the Arch Axe example tonight, will report back. Oh and btw, I have ilvl 60 on gems/tomes etc, so it doesnt ping on lower gems if you level an alt for example.
> Also another funny thing, I did not manage to get healthpotions to ping, is it something special with them? group="healthpotions" 
> 
> here's the drop.xml if anyone's too lazy to write their own. Pings on ilvl63, legendaries, jewlery and flawless emeralds.
> 
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?> <config> <item_1 enabled="1" min_ilvl= - Pastebin.com


HUD handles potions separated from normal loot, you can't ping them (sorry)

----------


## hson77

> HUD handles potions separated from normal loot, you can't ping them (sorry)


btw, is it possible to comment in drop.xml? If I do <!--comment --> its getting deleted after the HUD loads it (repairs it). Is there any otherway to comment thats supported?

----------


## KillerJohn

> btw, is it possible to comment in drop.xml? If I do <!--comment --> its getting deleted after the HUD loads it (repairs it). Is there any otherway to comment thats supported?


it will be deleted, you can't comment.

in next update there will be a "comment" attribute in every item tag

----------


## michul3k

i did and i find only: "- health and class-specific resource displayt
HUD can show you the precise values or percentages of your health and resource(s for demonhunters) (<resources>)"

u write its can show, but where to disable ? ;/

----------


## KillerJohn

> i did and i find only: "- health and class-specific resource displayt
> HUD can show you the precise values or percentages of your health and resource(s for demonhunters) (<resources>)"
> 
> u write its can show, but where to disable ? ;/


read the entire manual, again  :Smile:

----------


## azgul

Seriously, how can people ask for these things?

I look up the the <resources> tag like described in the manual and find,


```
<resources>
	<health show_value="0" show_percent="1" y_offset="0" danger_limit_percent="40" foreground_color="255,64,255,64" foreground_color_danger="255,255,128,128" font_family="tahoma" font_size="14" font_bold="1" />
	<class_specific show_value="1" show_percent="0" y_offset="0" foreground_color="255,160,160,255" foreground_color_hatred="255,255,32,32" font_family="tahoma" font_size="14" font_bold="1" />
</resources>
```

If you can't take it from here, I believe this is not something you'll want to be using.

----------


## Nov17

I am looking to hire a coder to create a utility that will read the memory, more specifically item attributes in the auction house, and produce a score according to the players custom scales. 
This would be great to find upgrades easier. It could also save a score from your current item and then divide the difference between the two scores by the new item price to create an efficiency per gold spent rating.

The questions are:

-can you and do you want to do it? We can discuss further, or not, after that question.

----------


## michul3k

ok im blind, can u help me ?

----------


## azgul

> ok im blind, can u help me ?


If you can't find what I wrote in the settings, I am afraid that you cannot be helped....

----------


## KillerJohn

> I am looking to hire a coder to create a utility that will read the memory, more specifically item attributes in the auction house, and produce a score according to the players custom scales. 
> This would be great to find upgrades easier. It could also save a score from your current item and then divide the difference between the two scores by the new item price to create an efficiency per gold spent rating.
> 
> The questions are:
> 
> -can you and do you want to do it? We can discuss further, or not, after that question.


sorry, but I'm not interested

HappyAuction is opensourced, try to ask the author

----------


## baiumbg

Have there been any reported cases of bans resulting from the use of this here marvelous creation? I fell in love at first sight, but I'm very concerned about my account. I've spent around $500 on it and it would be troublesome if it got banned. If there have been no such reports, I'm going to risk using it. Sorry for asking, but I'm too lazy to go through 30 pages of comments.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Have there been any reported cases of bans resulting from the use of this here marvelous creation? I fell in love at first sight, but I'm very concerned about my account. I've spent around $500 on it and it would be troublesome if it got banned. If there have been no such reports, I'm going to risk using it. Sorry for asking, but I'm too lazy to go through 30 pages of comments.


There is a chance that you will be banned, this HUD cannot be considered as "safe". However, Blizzard is not scanning for memory reading tools since years. This decision is up to you (personally me and my friends are using this on accounts worth a total of ~30.000M gold...)

Btw, in 2 mintes I'll update the first post and the manual with a few ideas about how to reduce the change of getting banned...

----------


## KillerJohn

"Lowering the risk of getting caught" section added to first post and the next release's manual.

----------


## azgul

> "Lowering the risk of getting caught" section added to first post and the next release's manual.


Now everyone will rename it to anything.exe  :Wink:

----------


## baiumbg

Is the risk the same as with LootAlert? I've been using it for a month or so, because it was only yesterday that I found out it's against the TOS/EULA  :Big Grin:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Now everyone will rename it to anything.exe


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL  :Big Grin: 




> Is the risk the same as with LootAlert? I've been using it for a month or so, because it was only yesterday that I found out it's against the TOS/EULA


Yes

----------


## KillerJohn

announcement: I'll stop developing new features for a few days. Now my top priority is to make a lot of automatic memory-address-finder tools for myself, and with that - when a new patch arrives - I'll be able to adapt to the new memory addresses, offsets, structures as soon as possible...

----------


## azgul

I think some sort of (intelligent or manual) way of limiting the amount of arrows would be amazing. For example only showing the 3-4 closest ones or so.

In depths it starts to look pretty messy if there's a shrine, a goblin, an elite pack and a few maniacs  :Wink: 

In other words, with so many arrows it is quite intrusive and does more harm than good imo..

----------


## baiumbg

It's decided then. Swapping LootAlert for TurboHUD  :Big Grin: 

There's one thing I can't figure out how to do though - enable arrows/labels/ping for rare items. Is there a way to do that? As a WW barb I might miss a rare, which could end up being server-best (technically  :Big Grin: )

----------


## KillerJohn

> I think some sort of (intelligent or manual) way of limiting the amount of arrows would be amazing. For example only showing the 3-4 closest ones or so.
> 
> In depths it starts to look pretty messy if there's a shrine, a goblin, an elite pack and a few maniacs 
> 
> In other words, with so many arrows it is quite intrusive and does more harm than good imo..


I'm open to suggestions  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> It's decided then. Swapping LootAlert for TurboHUD 
> 
> There's one thing I can't figure out how to do though - enable arrows/labels/ping for rare items. Is there a way to do that? As a WW barb I might miss a rare, which could end up being server-best (technically )


you can't do that with rares

----------


## hson77

> It's decided then. Swapping LootAlert for TurboHUD 
> 
> There's one thing I can't figure out how to do though - enable arrows/labels/ping for rare items. Is there a way to do that? As a WW barb I might miss a rare, which could end up being server-best (technically )


You can however add pings as in sound, and a circle by editing drop.xml. (see first post for example, about the legendary drop)

here's a code example
<item_9 enabled="1" min_ilvl="58" min_quality="6" sound="sound.wav" groups="ring,amulet" *background_color="192,255,255,0" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300*" />

----------


## angra311

Possible bug: cooldown timer sometimes goes negative. I thought I had a video of this for you,but I apparently fail at FRAPS.

Possible feature idea: configurable cursor overlay/replacement - it's easy to lose the default cursor in heavy activity; related: option to have a circle overlay around the cursor of user-defined size to help judge area of impact for area spells (e.g. blizzard).

----------


## KillerJohn

> Possible bug: cooldown timer sometimes goes negative. I thought I had a video of this for you,but I apparently fail at FRAPS.
> 
> Possible feature idea: configurable cursor overlay/replacement - it's easy to lose the default cursor in heavy activity; related: option to have a circle overlay around the cursor of user-defined size to help judge area of impact for area spells (e.g. blizzard).


thanks the bug report, and that idea with the mouse cursor sounds fun  :Smile:  but it can be only a "real circle" (flat circle on screen), not "ingame radius circle", because for that I can't calculate that what ingame XYZ coordinate the mouse cursor represents (XY)

----------


## baiumbg

> You can however add pings as in sound, and a circle by editing drop.xml. (see first post for example, about the legendary drop)
> 
> here's a code example
> <item_9 enabled="1" min_ilvl="58" min_quality="6" sound="sound.wav" groups="ring,amulet" *background_color="192,255,255,0" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300*" />


I already have that in my config, but what I need is a minimap indicator and/or arrows for when a rare item falls offscreen. I sometimes leave some rares I've added in the config behind because I can't add an exception for them in the config (for example, I've added the 1h group with a minimum ilvl of 61 with the intention of picking up only swords/maces/axes) and when I hear the sound for a rare item drop I ignore it, because I know I've left a rare on the ground. And that could sometimes lead to a missed rare, which I originally intend on picking up.

----------


## KillerJohn

> I already have that in my config, but what I need is a minimap indicator and/or arrows for when a rare item falls offscreen. I sometimes leave some rares I've added in the config behind because I can't add an exception for them in the config (for example, I've added the 1h group with a minimum ilvl of 61 with the intention of picking up only swords/maces/axes) and when I hear the sound for a rare item drop I ignore it, because I know I've left a rare on the ground. And that could sometimes lead to a missed rare, which I originally intend on picking up.


it would be a huge mess (I mean HUGE) to have 4-5 ping and/or arrows on the floor to flag every drop in drop.xml...
somebody says that NOW we have too many arrows, adding more is insane... anyways, I like to give users choice (haha not like Blizzard) so if I have time, I'll add option to ping and "arrow" drop.xml findings like the legendaries in config.xml...

----------


## angra311

> thanks the bug report, and that idea with the mouse cursor sounds fun  but it can be only a "real circle" (flat circle on screen), not "ingame radius circle", because for that I can't calculate that what ingame XYZ coordinate the mouse cursor represents (XY)


Understood about the circle. I was thinking about that as I was running around in game today. 

TBH I am not sure it's even a good idea, really. I suspect it might make the screen too cluttered. Blizzard just needs to hire you and put all this stuff directly into the client.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Understood about the circle. I was thinking about that as I was running around in game today. 
> 
> TBH I am not sure it's even a good idea, really. I suspect it might make the screen too cluttered. Blizzard just needs to hire you and put all this stuff directly into the client.


I really don't want to work for Blizzard  :Smile:  Do you read forums? Everybody hates Blizzard Staff members, I really don't need any hate in my life  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Understood about the circle..


Wolfram Alpha FTW: LINK
haha, it is working, but only in 2D. it means that the circle will be always at the same Z coordinate as your characters feet. (the ground where you are standing) Ofc to make this 3D I would have to read map information, ground levels, etc from D3 memory, and I'm not that math genius to make Z-calculations from that kind of info...

----------


## angra311

> I really don't want to work for Blizzard  Do you read forums? Everybody hates Blizzard Staff members, I really don't need any hate in my life


Maybe just on a contract basis :P? Or they could just open up an API to the UI so that work like yours could be done above board.

----------


## angra311

I can only guess at the internals you are seeing, but from my own experience developing isometric games like D3....there should be a unique Z coordinate of the ground for any pixel on the screen. It sounds like you are able to retrieve that. If not, and you can only get the screen coordinate of the cursor, then you'd have to do some math to convert back to word coordinates at Z=0, and then additional math for the XYZ coordinates where the line from the viewer origin would cross the ground. Once know the X,Y, and Z world coordinates of the spot on ground the cursor is pointing at, it should be just like drawing a circle at Z=0, but there would be a constant linear factor of the screen Y coordinate on the world Z coordinate. 

iow something along the lines of

Xs = a * Xw + b * Yw
Ys = c * Xw + d * Yw + e * Zw

I think you already know a,b,c, and d. you could find e experimentally (try different values until it looks right) or algebraically as there are certain relationships that must hold between the 5 (actually 9, but 1 is zero, and 3 of them are ignored) factors involved.

This is all presuming you want to go to so much trouble  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> I can only guess at the internals you are seeing, but from my own experience developing isometric games like D3....there should be a unique Z coordinate of the ground for any pixel on the screen. It sounds like you are able to retrieve that. If not, and you can only get the screen coordinate of the cursor, then you'd have to do some math to convert back to word coordinates at Z=0, and then additional math for the XYZ coordinates where the line from the viewer origin would cross the ground. Once know the X,Y, and Z world coordinates of the spot on ground the cursor is pointing at, it should be just like drawing a circle at Z=0, but there would be a constant linear factor of the screen Y coordinate on the world Z coordinate. 
> 
> iow something along the lines of
> 
> Xs = a * Xw + b * Yw
> Ys = c * Xw + d * Yw + e * Zw
> 
> I think you already know a,b,c, and d. you could find e experimentally (try different values until it looks right) or algebraically as there are certain relationships that must hold between the 5 (actually 9, but 1 is zero, and 3 of them are ignored) factors involved.
> 
> This is all presuming you want to go to so much trouble


No offense, but you are joking, right? What you are talking about is FAR more advanced I can read from D3 memory.  :Smile: 

Now thanks to WA I can calculate a world coordinate X and Y from screen coordinate X and Y, and I assume that world coordinate Z is the same as the character's Z
this can't be more advanced, because for that I have to read scene and geometry information, I have to understand it, process it, and evaluate it, and use it, all for a freakin' circle around the mouse cursor to show ground effect radius. In short: this will not happen  :Smile:

----------


## angra311

Roger all that! Was not at all sure how much you could or were already reading, so just trying to supply some math in case that was the sticking point for you. 

I do concur that it is too much hassle to be worthwhile given the lack of world geometry information. 

I do suspect that the D3 engine keeps a world Z coordinate of the cursor's location somewhere, but I do not imagine that anyone yet has attempted to find it.

PS I am a bit rusty but have done a lot of 3d-game-related math in my early years, so i would be happy to help on any future questions or issues in this domain.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Maybe just on a contract basis :P? Or they could just open up an API to the UI so that work like yours could be done above board.


 :Big Grin:  They don't want mods. They don't want plugins. They don't want custom games. They don't want PvP arena. They KNOW what is fun, and nothing of those things is FUN. But it IS fun to keep RMAH alive with a balanced(???) strictly ruled game, because... well... because from the income generated by fees they can develop... hmm they can develop... yeah, new features!!!..... oh wait, they don't...

After this sentence, the TurboHUD and the good old TurboT, I'm pretty sure there will be no contract  :Wink:

----------


## ElijahBailey

Dl'ed the new version yesterday to try it out and wow it's signficantly improved! Just FYI I don't think there's anything wrong with the arrows, because first off, the arrows aren't pointing to every single 'whatever' on the map, just the ones that are close and if you just so happen to have a goblin, a shrine and two elitepacks nearby, that's fine by me - just kill them all :P

----------


## baiumbg

> it would be a huge mess (I mean HUGE) to have 4-5 ping and/or arrows on the floor to flag every drop in drop.xml...
> somebody says that NOW we have too many arrows, adding more is insane... anyways, I like to give users choice (haha not like Blizzard) so if I have time, I'll add option to ping and "arrow" drop.xml findings like the legendaries in config.xml...


It wouldn't be THAT much of a mess. And besides, I never said anything about making it mandatory. Just like you said - it would be the user's choice whether or not there would be arrows/pings for items in the drop.xml. Oh, yeah, here's another suggestion - you could add subcategories for weapons. Like axes, swords, maces etc.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Possible feature idea: configurable cursor overlay/replacement - it's easy to lose the default cursor in heavy activity; related: option to have a circle overlay around the cursor of user-defined size to help judge area of impact for area spells (e.g. blizzard).


Now I have the code to draw a circle around the cursor in the horizontal plane. And some fun stuff (basic things, like lines and circles in plane)
(the cursor is sadly not visible, but the green lines are pointing to the cursor)

But the question is that what feature can people imagine around this?

----------


## KillerJohn

Update: all staff member of this forum can ask me /in PM/ for an Identity Key. It would be an honor!

----------


## KillerJohn

> It wouldn't be THAT much of a mess. And besides, I never said anything about making it mandatory. Just like you said - it would be the user's choice whether or not there would be arrows/pings for items in the drop.xml. Oh, yeah, here's another suggestion - you could add subcategories for weapons. Like axes, swords, maces etc.


It is already done in next update, just to make sure you know I love you ^^

about subcategories: jeeeeeeeees it's a code file (not the one in the docs folder!) with ~1550 lines, I would REALLY hate to update it with new categories...

----------


## KillerJohn

Guys, I need help for the next release.
Please go there and find out all missing values - I need those for the next release: LINK
Thank you!

----------


## baiumbg

> It is already done in next update, just to make sure you know I love you ^^
> 
> about subcategories: jeeeeeeeees it's a code file (not the one in the docs folder!) with ~1550 lines, I would REALLY hate to update it with new categories...


Awesome  :Smile:  And don't worry about the categories - it's not that important.




> Guys, I need help for the next release.
> Please go there and find out all missing values - I need those for the next release: LINK
> Thank you!


I'll try to add some values when I get home from work.

----------


## KillerJohn

Experimenting with a new feature, called AutoDark. The main (and only) problem is that I have no data about how big a monster is so the "bubble" around the monsters is fix sized...



PS: the entire screen is darkened automatically when at least 1 monster in on screen, but the monster "bubbles" are excluded of the darkening...

----------


## KillerJohn

*Guys, I need help for the next release.*
Please go there and find out all missing values - I need those for the next release: LINK
Thank you! Please don't forget that current version will stop working tomorrow (january 15) so I desperately need those AOE ranges to release a new version...

----------


## janekkowal

there's no link.

----------


## KillerJohn

> there's no link.


thanks, edited (it was there 3 posts before)

----------


## KillerJohn

sadly the spreadsheet is far away to be completed, I cant release new version tomorrow, and I'll be away on wednesday. Please hurry guys  :Frown:

----------


## riker86

Hey, I'm having trouble with the latest version (13.1.9.0)
The sounds do not play when a legendary / ring / amulet drops but it did in the older version.

But since we can't use the HUD anymore till the next version I guess it may get sorted.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hey, I'm having trouble with the latest version (13.1.9.0)
> The sounds do not play when a legendary / ring / amulet drops but it did in the older version.
> 
> But since we can't use the HUD anymore till the next version I guess it may get sorted.


it's perfect for me. Anybody else? Maybe your drop.xml is not valid?


the sad thing is that I'm working on this for 3-4 hours a day just for fun, but all that people who downloaded and using this are not able to fill ONE spreadsheet in a week. really sad...

----------


## riker86

> it's perfect for me. Anybody else? Maybe your drop.xml is not valid?
> 
> 
> the sad thing is that I'm working on this for 3-4 hours a day just for fun, but all that people who downloaded and using this are not able to fill ONE spreadsheet in a week. really sad...


Maybe if I replace the new drop.xml with the previous one? 
But I can't really try it since the process keeps terminating.

I'd help fill out the spreadsheet but I need to read up first on how to read stuff from the memory.

----------


## LordWish

This beta release will stop working after 2013. january 15.
When will TurboHUD start working?

----------


## KillerJohn

> This beta release will stop working after 2013. january 15.
> When will TurboHUD start working?


Please read the posts at least on this page.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Maybe if I replace the new drop.xml with the previous one? 
> But I can't really try it since the process keeps terminating.
> 
> I'd help fill out the spreadsheet but I need to read up first on how to read stuff from the memory.


From the memory??? Why do you want to read things from memory to put there that blizzard has a radius of X ?
http://diablo.incgamers.com/gallery/...stance_Map.jpg

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.1.15.0 beta*
- changed: beta timebomb will expire on 2013. february 1. Please note that HUD WILL NOT WORK when 1.0.7 comes out.
- added: a "comment" attribute in drop.xml for every item tag, you can put there notes for yourself
- fixed: sometimes the cooldown counter went under zero
- added: allow minimap ping and floor arrows for items defined in .\config\drop.xml (see <draw_params><drop> in .\config\config.xml)
NOTE: this will work with all items defined in drop.xml except legendaries, because there is already a feature for this in <draw_params><legendary>
- changed: slightly increased segment count in circles (for smoother graphics)
- changed: skill list in area logs contains used runes too
- added: new feature: "circles" and some examples (probably you will want to customize them)
- removed: custom_radius_circles feature (replaced by "circles")
- updated: \doc\powers.txt with Runes (sadly D3's internal rune index is NOT the same as the displayed one)
- extra: a small New Year's Surprise to TurboHUD's contributors, called QuickShot (see: manual)
- changed: the new "circles" and the "pickup range circle" got a small outline - this will cause that your existing colors will be darker. You have to make them brighter manually !
pickup_range circle's new default color is <65,255,165,0> (old value was <20,255,165,0>)
- experimental: entire monster detection routine is dropped and remade with a much better solution, but ofc it can contain some bugs
- fixed: the base pickup radius (4 yards) is added to the detected pickup radius bonus, so now the pickup radius circle is showing the combined real radius, not the bonus only
- added: goblin status display on labels
- experimental: revamped coordinate and monster size detection (bugs can occur)
- removed: "item_quality_names" and "floor" tags from .\config\config.xml

Warning: if there will be no community around it, I'll stop this project. I'm very disappointed  :Frown:

----------


## riker86

> From the memory??? Why do you want to read things from memory to put there that blizzard has a radius of X ?
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/gallery/...stance_Map.jpg


My bad I misunderstood I read the top line (lease note that Rune order in D3 memory is not the same as on D3 UI) and presumed I needed to read something from the memory for missing blocks.
Didn't realise you just wanted the radius

Is the distance overlay available to download on this forum?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Is the distance overlay available to download on this forum?


It is just a picture  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
But with the 15.0 TurboHUD you can define circles around your character (like in older versions) and your mouse cursor, so you can figure out your skills' radius values.

----------


## riker86

Cool will play with the circles and try filling in the spreadsheet for you.

HAAAA I'm an absolute retard, only just realised the legendary and ring sounds play when the item is unidentified.
I was dropping already identified ones on the floor to test since that works with Loot Alert

----------


## KillerJohn

> Cool will play with the circles and try filling in the spreadsheet for you.
> 
> HAAAA I'm an absolute retard, only just realised the legendary and ring sounds play when the item is unidentified.
> I was dropping already identified ones on the floor to test since that works with Loot Alert


well, it is not a bug, but a feature  :Smile:

----------


## azgul

> - extra: a small New Year's Surprise to TurboHUD's contributors, called QuickShot (see: manual)


Awesome! Have you considered disabling hotkeys if tabbed out of the game (read: Diablo 3 not in focus)?




> Warning: if there will be no community around it, I'll stop this project. I'm very disappointed


Please don't! I'm sure there's a big anticipation of you keeping us updated, we're just busy playing D3 with your awesome HUD (those of us who are not busy with exams, anyway....)  :Smile: 

How exactly to fill out the the spreadsheet anyway? I don't want to mess it up by entering corrupt data or something like that. Is it just a list of Rune names of all skills and a possible radius improvement of said rune?

----------


## azgul

Also, this doesn't seem to trigger for monk and wd weapons such as Pulverizer and Veil Piercer..

<item_4 enabled="1" min_ilvl="62" min_quality="6" sound="jewelry.wav" groups="weapons" background_color="192,255,255,0" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" />

e: but looking at items.txt, it's not there either

----------


## KillerJohn

> Awesome! Have you considered disabling hotkeys if tabbed out of the game (read: Diablo 3 not in focus)?
> 
> 
> Please don't! I'm sure there's a big anticipation of you keeping us updated, we're just busy playing D3 with your awesome HUD (those of us who are not busy with exams, anyway....) 
> 
> How exactly to fill out the the spreadsheet anyway? I don't want to mess it up by entering corrupt data or something like that. Is it just a list of Rune names of all skills and a possible radius improvement of said rune?


There are examples too. (Face of Death / 24) GL!  :Smile: 

I'll consider disabling hotkeys when D3 is not in focus. But I can not REMOVE the hotkeys, just disable them: I mean HUD will catch the hotkeys, but not activate anything then D3 is not in focus. Good ?

----------


## KillerJohn

> There are examples too. (Face of Death / 24) GL! 
> 
> I'll consider disabling hotkeys when D3 is not in focus. But I can not REMOVE the hotkeys, just disable them: I mean HUD will catch the hotkeys, but not activate anything then D3 is not in focus. Good ?


The strange thing with Pulverizer is that the item is not even in the D3 data files... wtf?

EDIT: I found some strange item SNOs - item database will be updated in next release. Thank you for reporting it!!!

----------


## bobbish

the lazors from arcane enchanted mobs shows in the minimap as an elite, atleast for me.

----------


## azgul

Golden Talon as well? All the patterns seem to be there in the items file, but not the weapon itself :s

Flesh Ripper too

----------


## riker86

> Also, this doesn't seem to trigger for monk and wd weapons such as Pulverizer and Veil Piercer..
> 
> <item_4 enabled="1" min_ilvl="62" min_quality="6" sound="jewelry.wav" groups="weapons" background_color="192,255,255,0" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" />
> 
> e: but looking at items.txt, it's not there either


I had that issue but the sound variable is wrong, it should be the following.

<item_4 enabled="1" min_ilvl="62" min_quality="6" sound="q8_jewelry.wav" groups="weapons" background_color="192,255,255,0" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" />

----------


## KillerJohn

> Golden Talon as well? All the patterns seem to be there in the items file, but not the weapon itself :s
> 
> Flesh Ripper too


I found those items, will be in next release


```
0xDA228E31	0x00021F5E	8	ceremonialdagger_1h_001	Stone Knife	weapons,1h
0xDA228E32	0x00021F61	13	ceremonialdagger_1h_002	Kris Blade	weapons,1h
0xDA228E33	0x00021F62	18	ceremonialdagger_1h_003	Jagged Edge	weapons,1h
0xDA228E34	0x00021F63	27	ceremonialdagger_1h_004	Flint Knife	weapons,1h
0xDA229272	0x00021F5E	33	ceremonialdagger_1h_101	Sacrifice Blade	weapons,1h
0xDA229273	0x00021F61	37	ceremonialdagger_1h_102	Flayer	weapons,1h
0xDA229274	0x00021F62	42	ceremonialdagger_1h_103	Bone Saw	weapons,1h
0xDA229275	0x00021F63	48	ceremonialdagger_1h_104	Beast Tusk	weapons,1h
0xDA2296B3	0x00021F5E	52	ceremonialdagger_1h_201	Scalping Razor	weapons,1h
0xDA2296B4	0x00021F61	56	ceremonialdagger_1h_202	Obsidian Edge	weapons,1h
0xDA2296B5	0x00021F62	60	ceremonialdagger_1h_203	Skin Cutter	weapons,1h
0xDA2296B6	0x00021F61	61	ceremonialdagger_1h_204	Exquisite Knife	weapons,1h
0xDA2296B7	0x00021F62	62	ceremonialdagger_1h_205	Flesh Ripper	weapons,1h
0xDA2296B8	0x00021F63	63	ceremonialdagger_1h_206	Veil Piercer	weapons,1h
0x49B51828	0x00001025	8	fistweapon_1h_001	Knuckles	weapons,1h,1hmonk
0x49B51829	0x00001026	13	fistweapon_1h_002	Spikes	weapons,1h,1hmonk
0x49B5182A	0x00001027	18	fistweapon_1h_003	Talon	weapons,1h,1hmonk
0x49B5182B	0x00001028	27	fistweapon_1h_004	Shuko	weapons,1h,1hmonk
0x49B51C69	0x00001025	33	fistweapon_1h_101	Breaker	weapons,1h,1hmonk
0x49B51C6A	0x00001026	37	fistweapon_1h_102	Iron Fist	weapons,1h,1hmonk
0x49B51C6B	0x00001027	42	fistweapon_1h_103	Claw	weapons,1h,1hmonk
0x49B51C6C	0x00001028	48	fistweapon_1h_104	Kastet	weapons,1h,1hmonk
0x49B520AA	0x00001025	52	fistweapon_1h_201	Grappler	weapons,1h,1hmonk
0x49B520AB	0x00001026	56	fistweapon_1h_202	Hammer Hand	weapons,1h,1hmonk
0x49B520AC	0x00001027	60	fistweapon_1h_203	Demon Fang	weapons,1h,1hmonk
0x49B520AD	0x00001026	61	fistweapon_1h_204	Pulverizer	weapons,1h,1hmonk
0x49B520AE	0x00001027	62	fistweapon_1h_205	Golden Talon	weapons,1h,1hmonk
0x49B520AF	0x00001028	63	fistweapon_1h_206	Heaven Hand	weapons,1h,1hmonk
```

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.1.16.0 beta*
- fixed: arcane lasers should not be treated as monsters
- fixed: added ceremonialdagger_1h/fistweapon_1h actors, Infernal Machine, Staff of Herding(s) and the 104 version of Horadric Hamburger to the item database
- removed: Scoundrel's Journal from the item database
- fixed: "Devil's Fang" item's name
- fixed: jewelry.wav file added into sounds folder. q8_jewelry file is deprecated from now and you should re-check your .\config\drop.xml sounds!

----------


## kupo01

Thanks for your work! 
Just tried the latest beta. Was hoping the key wardens detection would be back... In earlier release they were at least pinged on the minimap. Was that function intentionally removed? Or might that be a bug? 
Anyways, would be nice to have that feature back! ^^
Best regards!

----------


## enigma1989

Hello KillerJohn... i would like to make another suggestion:
Can you make a check if a certain skill is activated?
for example for my boom boom sorc i only cast diamond skin when its nessecary... but i dont like watching the buff symbols and sometimes the view on my char is blocked...
so like when a certain skill (diamond skin in my case) is active the word "ON" can be displayed on the screen (also with coordinates and size)

----------


## resu

getting collect exception for version 16, the exception.txt file just continues to fill with collect exception until you quit the program
the wav files weren't playing and drops weren't detected
went back to version 15 and things seem to work


here's my drop.xml
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<config>
<item_1 enabled="1" min_ilvl="0" min_quality="9" sound="sound_legendary.wav" groups="" background_color="192,255,160,0" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" comment="" />
<item_2 enabled="1" min_ilvl="0" min_quality="6" sound="jewelry.wav" groups="ring,amulet" background_color="192,160,160,255" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" comment="" />
<item_3 enabled="0" min_ilvl="60" min_quality="6" sound="sword.wav" groups="1h" background_color="192,160,160, 255" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" comment="" />
</config>

----------


## Asgardian

Great tool
I was absent from D3 for a couple weeks and just started using the HUD. Im really enjoying it.
It's very good to find out the most effective routes and which mplvl is best for your character. It quickly improved the quality of my runs, even with just a bit of testing

Tried so far .9 and .15
I'll be downloading .16 later today to further testing.

I'm having some issues with the two version I tested, it's about the indication arrows/labels for goblins and elites, they don't seem to work for me. Changing the indication figure on the minimap and color work for them tho. Can't turn on also on-screen labels for shrines, but off-screen and arrows working. Warning_monsters, Drop and Chest working fine,
Do you have any idea what may be causing this problem? As the default values on config.xml are enabling the arrows for gob/elites. Its funny that some stuff work perfectly and others don't, I would be fine with nothing working, but this is really bugging me.
Im running the game on fullscreen(windowed) 1680x1050. Running the HUD as admin.

Keep the good work!  :Cool:

----------


## KillerJohn

Guys, I'll be afk today, so please try to live without me  :Wink: 






> getting collect exception for version 16, the exception.txt file just continues to fill with collect exception until you quit the program
> the wav files weren't playing and drops weren't detected
> went back to version 15 and things seem to work
> 
> here's my drop.xml
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
> <config>
> <item_1 enabled="1" min_ilvl="0" min_quality="9" sound="sound_legendary.wav" groups="" background_color="192,255,160,0" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" comment="" />
> <item_2 enabled="1" min_ilvl="0" min_quality="6" sound="jewelry.wav" groups="ring,amulet" background_color="192,160,160,255" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" comment="" />
> ...


maybe you should post the messages in your exception log?  :Smile: 

[QUOTE=Asgardian;2644787]I'm having some issues with the two version I tested, it's about the indication arrows/labels for goblins and elites, they don't seem to work for me. Changing the indication figure on the minimap and color work for them tho. Can't turn on also on-screen labels for shrines, but off-screen and arrows working. Warning_monsters, Drop and Chest working fine,
Do you have any idea what may be causing this problem? As the default values on config.xml are enabling the arrows for gob/elites. Its funny that some stuff work perfectly and others don't, I would be fine with nothing working, but this is really bugging me./QUOTE]

Those features are only available for contributors. Please read the Manual's Extra Features section.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Thanks for your work! 
> Just tried the latest beta. Was hoping the key wardens detection would be back... In earlier release they were at least pinged on the minimap. Was that function intentionally removed? Or might that be a bug? 
> Anyways, would be nice to have that feature back! ^^
> Best regards!


Please read the changelog. It's there that the monster detection is completely rewritten and "under construction". This is a beta.
You have to understand that I have 2 option:
- not release a beta, and you will get a working TurboHUD in july
- release a beta, users report bugs, I fix them. You enjoy, I work.


*UPDATE: I found out that mpq's are not updated after patches, but there are incremental mpq files in the base folder and I've the monster database only of 1.0.0... Tonight I'll make a merge and update HUD with the new monsters since 1.0.0*

----------


## michul3k

with last beta my exp and kills and gold dont count  :Frown:  only timer working and map awareness

----------


## resu

my exception log is
Collect exception (Object reference not set to an instance of an object.)
repeated 17617 times

----------


## apanon

> with last beta my exp and kills and gold dont count  only timer working and map awareness



confirmed with version 13.1.16.0

----------


## kupo01

> Please read the changelog. It's there that the monster detection is completely rewritten and "under construction". This is a beta.
> You have to understand that I have 2 option:
> - not release a beta, and you will get a working TurboHUD in july
> - release a beta, users report bugs, I fix them. You enjoy, I work.
> 
> 
> *UPDATE: I found out that mpq's are not updated after patches, but there are incremental mpq files in the base folder and I've the monster database only of 1.0.0... Tonight I'll make a merge and update HUD with the new monsters since 1.0.0*



Dear KJ,

I would say, your option, you work - we enjoy, sounds great! ^^

Keep up your great work!

----------


## azgul

Does the drop.xml accept partial matches or regexes for the group?

----------


## michul3k

Can any1 upload latest working version ?

----------


## angra311

I have a meta-suggestion that may help foster community growth:

If you are currently seeking assistance from the user community for data mining, etc, edit the top post in the thread to include a link to the reply where you made the request. An additional step could be to put something like "Input wanted for TurboHUD, see here" in your sig while soliciting inputs.

just an idea. I think there's a decent # of us that are willing to support in this way but might miss your request.

----------


## KillerJohn

> with last beta my exp and kills and gold dont count  only timer working and map awareness





> confirmed with version 13.1.16.0


Strange, because it is working for me, and there was no changes related to those counters. Do you have any exception logs?




> my exception log is
> Collect exception (Object reference not set to an instance of an object.)
> repeated 17617 times


Thanks, but sadly this is not enough to debug it. I'll check to code...
Please tell me what act and area are you doing, and upload somewhere a zip file with your config folder (and ofc send me the link in private message). Thanks!





> Does the drop.xml accept partial matches or regexes for the group?


No and no.




> I have a meta-suggestion that may help foster community growth:
> 
> If you are currently seeking assistance from the user community for data mining, etc, edit the top post in the thread to include a link to the reply where you made the request. An additional step could be to put something like "Input wanted for TurboHUD, see here" in your sig while soliciting inputs.
> 
> just an idea. I think there's a decent # of us that are willing to support in this way but might miss your request.


Good advice, thanks!

----------


## angra311

BTW, I _really_ like the circles! I've stopped needing them for AoE placement (I stopped using blizzard) but it makes finding the cursor on a busy screen a ton easier.

----------


## KillerJohn

> getting collect exception for version 16, the exception.txt file just continues to fill with collect exception until you quit the program
> the wav files weren't playing and drops weren't detected
> went back to version 15 and things seem to work


If you have collect exceptions, it is "normal" that things doesn't work. The question why do you have those exceptions. Please send me the exception files and your entire config folder in a zip file. Thanks!

----------


## azgul

Seems that the lava in A5 is counted as monsters? 2013-01-16_1835 - azgul's library

e: same with the spikes coming from the floor

----------


## michul3k

i have problem in act 3 - dont count kills, exp, time dont stop when ESC. dont show pickup radius.. i downloaded and installed yesterday beta - maybe its a problem? but i have in 2 different places beta and normal client, so i dont know

----------


## KillerJohn

_...duplicate..._

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.1.16.1 beta*
- added: some new monsters
- changed: exception log will contain a bit more information about the generated exception





> i have problem in act 3 - dont count kills, exp, time dont stop when ESC. dont show pickup radius.. i downloaded and installed yesterday beta - maybe its a problem? but i have in 2 different places beta and normal client, so i dont know


I posted 2 times in the last 10 posts to people who has problems: send me the log and config folder... Jees guys, I really don't want to hire a secretary just for this HUD...

----------


## KillerJohn

> Seems that the lava in A5 is counted as monsters? 2013-01-16_1835 - azgul's library
> 
> e: same with the spikes coming from the floor


next time you see something showing as a monster, but it isnt, please stay there in D3, edit your config.xml, turn on labels for normal monsters, and just look on your HUD, and make me a screenshot. Thanks!

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.1.16.2 beta*
- fixed: a big-bug introduced in 13.1.16.0

----------


## hilion

Thanks for your continued support Killerjohn. :-)
+4 Rep for you sir.

----------


## KillerJohn

*YouTube video contest*
details in the first post

----------


## michul3k

ok KJ with new version all counts  :Smile:  I dont know where was problem, i send u logs and configs

----------


## KillerJohn

> ok KJ with new version all counts  I dont know where was problem, i send u logs and configs


"Staff of Herding" caused the problem...

----------


## michul3k

good to know

----------


## Arkahr

Will it be possible to match partial drops, like helms but not voodoomask, spiritstone and wizardhat ?

TurboHud is such a great tool, it makes playing D3 even more fun! Thanks KillerJohn!

Is it possible and would be troublesome to check if any mob is in range of attack ? 
For example when im doing Uber bosses my Ground Stomp sometimes miss Siegebreaker, so cd was wasted.
As i'm imaginating it here is the case of how ir could work for GS: 
We have 12y circle around char (which is already implemented) but with filled transparent color area maybe green when monsters are in range and no color if there are not any.

Greetings

----------


## KillerJohn

> Will it be possible to match partial drops, like helms but not voodoomask, spiritstone and wizardhat ?
> 
> TurboHud is such a great tool, it makes playing D3 even more fun! Thanks KillerJohn!
> 
> Is it possible and would be troublesome to check if any mob is in range of attack ? 
> For example when im doing Uber bosses my Ground Stomp sometimes miss Siegebreaker, so cd was wasted.
> As i'm imaginating it here is the case of how ir could work for GS: 
> We have 12y circle around char (which is already implemented) but with filled transparent color area maybe green when monsters are in range and no color if there are not any.
> 
> Greetings


I can not calculate the mouse circle's Z coordinate properly, because for that I would need the "geo-info" from D3 memory - I mean I need the Z coordinate of the floor near to the cursor. But I don't know that. This is the reason why the circles around the cursor are always in the plane of your foot (if you are standing on top of a stairs, the circles around your cursor are floating in the air when the cursor is over the lower area... This cause that the REAL Z coordinate of the cursor is unknown (using my foot's Z coordinate) and any kind of distance calculation related to anything (in your idea: to the monsters) will result very false results if the floor is not a plane, but there are Z coordinate differences.

----------


## hson77

> Will it be possible to match partial drops, like helms but not voodoomask, spiritstone and wizardhat ?


You can do this for helms (And cloaks etc), you probably have group for all helms right now. (group="helms")

however you can have the group they split into.
armors,helms,*helm* notifies only on .e.g Archon Crown
armors,helms,*spiritstone* - notifies on spirit stones
armors,helms,voodoomask - you get the idea.



hmm, funny thing:
If you go to C:\Users\****\Documents\Diablo III 
The HUD shows in windows ^_^. dont think that works (Its the location for Screenshots etc)
https://i.imgur.com/Q3T6a.png

Another thing KJ
When you load a new area, e.g taking a WP the HUD loads the units much longer than 1½ screen away, then they disappear till you move closer to them. Not sure if you can use this somehow, 
but its pretty useful when you see a elite pack 2+ screens away on the minimap for 1 sec.
edit: Here's some pictures I hope this explain what I mean  :Big Grin: 
http://imgur.com/a/SJiIi
I belive if you got a quicker computer that load a zone much quicker, wont notice this. Me however, with a shitty comp does lol.

----------


## Arkahr

> You can do this for helms (And cloaks etc), you probably have group for all helms right now. (group="helms")
> 
> however you can have the group they split into.
> armors,helms,*helm* notifies only on .e.g Archon Crown
> (...)


Thanks!






> hmm, funny thing:
> If you go to C:\Users\****\Documents\Diablo III 
> The HUD shows in windows ^_^. dont think that works (Its the location for Screenshots etc)
> C:\Users\Jens\Documents\Diablo III


Here's the same  :Wink:

----------


## KillerJohn

> hmm, funny thing:
> If you go to C:\Users\****\Documents\Diablo III 
> The HUD shows in windows ^_^. dont think that works (Its the location for Screenshots etc)
> https://i.imgur.com/Q3T6a.png


TurboHUD is automatically go over the first window with "Diablo III" title. Solution: use total commander instead of windows explorer  :Wink:

----------


## Arkahr

1. I'd like to make Panel text white + transparent, but it has constant darkgray shadow - there is no option to turn it off.

2. I know that "circles on cursor" function is in progress, but have you seen that if we set circle to 3,4,6,7,8,9,11,12,13,15,16,18,19,20 and more, one of sides is sliced a little (size case dependant) ?
"Circles on me" works fine on the other hand.

----------


## KillerJohn

> 1. I'd like to make Panel text white + transparent, but it has constant darkgray shadow - there is no option to turn it off.
> 
> 2. I know that "circles on cursor" function is in progress, but have you seen that if we set circle to 3,4,6,7,8,9,11,12,13,15,16,18,19,20 and more, one of sides is sliced a little (size case dependant) ?
> "Circles on me" works fine on the other hand.


Please post a screenshot of your panel, because I don't know what are you talking about.
Just set
gain_panel.background.enabled = false
gain_panel.border.color = 0,0,0,0
and it will be transparent

Circles around cursor is finished, what problem do you have with it?
That "clipping" on the left side of the filled circles is already found by me today, and it will be fixed in next release. Thank you for reporting!

----------


## azgul

It was already mentioned that it detects by window title and he does not plan to fix it.

e: I need to start refreshing before I post..

----------


## Arkahr

here is screenshot


on the left its :
<font size="8" family="courier" bold="1" foreground="255,255,255,255" />
on the right 
<font size="8" family="courier" bold="1" foreground="20,255,255,255" />

----------


## KillerJohn

> here is screenshot
> 
> 
> on the left its :
> <font size="8" family="courier" bold="1" foreground="255,255,255,255" />
> on the right 
> <font size="8" family="courier" bold="1" foreground="20,255,255,255" />


it is windows font rendering...

----------


## KillerJohn

1.0.7 PTR version is done, but only for private testing (the chosen ones already got my PMs) - I have all of the new offsets, new items, actors, attributes, etc.

----------


## KillerJohn

Enigma, your inbox is full, I can't answer to you in PM, but your question is not bad, so I'm writing my answer to here:




> hello killerjohn,
> 
> i think about participating the video contest... though i have 2 questions:
> 1. Can i make the video in german
> and
> 2. - "3 contributor keys (per winner)"
> what does that mean?
> 
> enigma


1) Sorry, but I really don't understand german. Nothing. Not a word (except "möchtest du f*ck*n?"  :Wink: 
2) you will get 3 contributor keys. You can unlock some extra features with it (read the manual pls). Every winners will get 3 keys. Because every key is bound to one battle#tag (and instance id) with 3 keys you can unlock the extra features on 3 accounts, or you can give the 2 others to your friends...

----------


## enigma1989

ok i might try it in english... i will see  :Big Grin:

----------


## KillerJohn

> ok i might try it in english... i will see


You can cast it in german, but the diablo 3 client has to be english  :Smile:

----------


## dezito

First of great job at the program. I have made some changes to drop.xml file but cant get it to mark the gems,plans,



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<config>
	<item_1 enabled="1" min_ilvl="0" min_quality="9" sound="sound_Legendary.wav" groups="" background_color="192,255,160,0" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" comment="" />
	<item_2 enabled="1" min_ilvl="0" min_quality="6" sound="sound_Rare.wav" groups="ring,amulet" background_color="192,255,255,0" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" comment="" />
	<item_3 enabled="1" min_ilvl="61" min_quality="6" sound="sound_Rare.wav" groups="gloves" background_color="192,255,255,0" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" />
	<item_4 enabled="1" min_ilvl="62" min_quality="6" sound="sound_Rare.wav" groups="all,weapons" background_color="192,255,255,0" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" />
	<item_5 enabled="1" min_ilvl="0" min_quality="6" sound="sound.wav" groups="high_amethyst,high_emerald,high_ruby,high_topaz,followers,plans" background_color="192,255,255,0" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" />
</config>
```

----------


## hson77

min_quality=*"6"* 

gems are quality 1,

So your last line should be
<item_5 enabled="1" min_ilvl="0" min_quality="1" sound="sound.wav" groups="high_amethyst,high_emerald,high_ruby,high_topaz,followers,plans" background_color="192,255,255,0" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" />

edit: No, that would ping on every follower item. I'd split them up ^^ 

<item_5 enabled="1" min_ilvl="0" min_quality="1" sound="sound.wav" groups="high_amethyst,high_emerald,high_ruby,high_topaz,plans" background_color="192,255,255,0" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" />
<item_5 enabled="1" min_ilvl="0" min_quality="6" sound="sound.wav" groups="followers" background_color="192,255,255,0" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" />

----------


## dezito

htx hson77 that worked

----------


## dezito

Is it possible at this time to get the app to detect warden and play a sound

----------


## KillerJohn

> Is it possible at this time to get the app to detect warden and play a sound


no. I am not a hacker and I do not know how to detect warden by memory reading.

----------


## powell42988

Hey man a+ on this i love your work so much hope this sticks around for a long time, not really sure if this is something viable you could do but to have a time display you have for skills could you also add that to current buffs you have above like wrath or battle rage etc?

----------


## KillerJohn

> to have a time display you have for skills


what?




> could you also add that to current buffs you have above like wrath or battle rage etc?


what?

Screenshot + paint sketch please  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## azgul

I'm pretty certain he just want the amount of remaining time of a given buff displayed above the buff. Like you have the cooldown timer displayed ontop of the skill as-is..

----------


## Arkahr

Hello, 
as of buff timers, i'm also interested in it, here's a little mockup for you:


Greetings

----------


## KillerJohn

> I'm pretty certain he just want the amount of remaining time of a given buff displayed above the buff. Like you have the cooldown timer displayed ontop of the skill as-is..


Posted in an other forum:



> Reading the time left from active skills is not easy, because internally every skill can have more "buff icons" (most of them are not even visible) and I'm really confused with them.
> For most skills, the icon with the 0. index (so the first one) contains the information how much time is left from that skill. For example storm armor, energy armor, familiar, magic weapon, etc. BUT for archon, icon_0 contains something like a 3 second cooldown-like thing, and the icon_2 contains the real archon "TimeLeft" value, the icon_1 contains nothing. D3's memory is really a mess. It's much more complicated than the cooldown timers I implemented in the last version, because cooldown timers are "simple" values, 1 for every skill, period.






> Hello, 
> as of buff timers, i'm also interested in it, here's a little mockup for you:
> 
> 
> Greetings


Pro sketch (!), but there are multiple problems with this.
1) not all buffs has an icon there
2) my quote above...

You know me guys, if this would be as easy as it sounds (like cooldowns) it would be already finished weeks ago  :Smile:

----------


## Asgardian

Could you add a option to config.xml to kill the HUD process if it detects the game was closed?

Also having a window with total run stats would be neat, could include:
-number of runs
-total time / average time per run
-total kills / average kills per run
-total exp / average exp / exp per hour
-elites killed / avg per run
-goblins killed / avg per run
-number of filtered items dropped(based on drop.xml)

I know you can currently get most of that stuff from the run logs, but they are separate and give you the need to search trhu files... having an additive log on the screen would help better to set objectives and give you an overall better view of your progress.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Could you add a option to config.xml to kill the HUD process if it detects the game was closed?
> 
> Also having a window with total run stats would be neat, could include:
> -number of runs
> -total time / average time per run
> -total kills / average kills per run
> -total exp / average exp / exp per hour
> -elites killed / avg per run
> -goblins killed / avg per run
> ...


- auto quit with D3 will be added soon
- log analyzis is a much bigger topic, I can not give you any ETA, sorry

----------


## reetorical

tyvm this is usefull ^^

----------


## Asgardian

> - auto quit with D3 will be added soon
> - log analyzis is a much bigger topic, I can not give you any ETA, sorry


Do you have a list of features you are planning to include on the log analysis?

Also, you have any issues opening the logs files with your browser because of the # character on the battletag folder? My browser cant open it, but I didn't try with other...
Using opera.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Do you have a list of features you are planning to include on the log analysis?
> 
> Also, you have any issues opening the logs files with your browser because of the # character on the battletag folder? My browser cant open it, but I didn't try with other...
> Using opera.


Well, I don't use a browser to open XML files. Just like I don't use my keyboard to beat a cat. There are well designed tools to do things...

----------


## Asgardian

> Well, I don't use a browser to open XML files. Just like I don't use my keyboard to beat a cat. There are well designed tools to do things...


Default tool will usually be the browser. I don't use it either, but people just looking to give a peek on the files might just double click it and and the browser will go up and will be unable to open the file because of the # character of the tag and think its broken... just pointing that out for you, no need for sarcasm.

As a developer you will mostly use the best tools available, but the end user probably wont.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Default tool will usually be the browser. I don't use it either, but people just looking to give a peek on the files might just double click it and and the browser will go up and will be unable to open the file because of the # character of the tag and think its broken... just pointing that out for you, no need for sarcasm.
> 
> As a developer you will mostly use the best tools available, but the end user probably wont.


it was no sarccasm, but a joke. please dont feel offended  :Smile:

----------


## hson77

I've noticed that the sound of legendary dont go off if a rare item drops before. Anything anyone else noticed?

e.g: Elite pack dies
Rare Archon Spaulders drops
Legendary gloves drops

----------


## Gualtieri

Nice tool KillerJohn!

+Rep and +Love <3

btw: REP more!!! He deserves it.

----------


## Asgardian

It's ok, I'm not.  :Wink: 

I'm loving your tool, just wanted to give a bit of feedback on it.

----------


## KillerJohn

teaser:



I found a way to display buff timers. But it is a half-solution, and has a downside: I can display timers only for buff that are on D3's own interface. I can't display timers for other buffs (like familiar, which doesn't have a buff icon)

----------


## Wombatz

> btw: REP more!!! He deserves it.


Yes Sir!

+5

Awesome tool

----------


## KillerJohn

> Yes Sir!
> 
> +5
> 
> Awesome tool


Thank you!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.1.20.0*
- beta timebomb is still 2013. february 1.
- fixed: Hell Fissure (lava in act 4), Spike Trap and some others are no longer a monster
- changed: Phoenix and Frenzy are no longer elite affixes
- fixed: monster kill count did not reset properly between runs
- added: invisible monster circles <draw_params><invisible_monster_circle>
- changed: re-processed the monster name database, based on the monster code instead of the actor code (experimental)
- added: elite group kill counter and logging (only for characters already reached level 60)
NOTE: this is based on the Nephalem Valor timer's reset event, so the sideeffect is that completing events will increase the counter too
- added: option to automatically terminate the HUD when Diablo 3 is not running (utility.auto_terminate, default false)
- added: buff timer display
- added: handlers for shrine buffs (to display timers properly for shrines too)

Preparing to 1.0.7
- added: Marquise gems, new crafting designs and Demonic Essence to the item database
NOTE: this release is for 1.0.6, not 1.0.7, but it contains 1.0.7 items too

*Well, how many of you are actually making a YouTube video for the contest?*

----------


## Asgardian

gonna test the new version now
keep up the good work!
+rep  :Cool:

----------


## R3peat

rly nice tool

payed ur next beer ;9 hope u enjoy it :P

mby makin a youtube vid for contest tomorrow

----------


## KillerJohn

LOL those are my next 5 beers, thank you!  :Wink: 




> rly nice tool
> 
> payed ur next beer ;9 hope u enjoy it :P
> 
> mby makin a youtube vid for contest tomorrow

----------


## azgul

Comments for the new version,
- War Cry with Impunity rune doesn't have the timer on it (it does however, without the rune)
- SporePod (seeds from the trees in act 1), is shown on the minimap

e: about the video.. I'll see what I can do  :Smile:  Can anyone recommend an editing tool?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Comments for the new version,
> - War Cry with Impunity rune doesn't have the timer on it (it does however, without the rune)
> - SporePod (seeds from the trees in act 1), is shown on the minimap
> 
> e: about the video.. I'll see what I can do  Can anyone recommend an editing tool?


- I do not have barbarian character so the chance I can fix this is near to zero.
- SporePod is no longer a monster in next release

EDIT: azgul was kind enough to borrow me his account and I fixed WarCry (and other) timers

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.1.20.1*
- fixed: WD's Fetishes and SporePods are no longer considered as monsters
- fixed: Barbarian's WarCry-Impunity rune's timer was not displayed properly

----------


## KillerJohn

*LINK

This seems far from complete... Please finish it as soon as possible guys, because patch 1.0.7 will be supported only when this table is completed...*

----------


## enigma1989

> *13.1.20.0*
> 
> *Well, how many of you are actually making a YouTube video for the contest?*


i tried to make a video with fraps... but when i record it shows the TurboHUD... but in the video you cant see it...

what programm should i use? 
EDIT:
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/downl....aspx?id=24601

and at the powers table - i only have a wizzard ... it there its complete

----------


## KillerJohn

> i tried to make a video with fraps... but when i record it shows the TurboHUD... but in the video you cant see it...
> 
> what programm should i use? 
> EDIT:
> Download Expression Encoder 4 with SP1 from Official Microsoft Download Center
> 
> and at the powers table - i only have a wizzard ... it there its complete


try bandicam

----------


## enigma1989

@killerJohn video is done... youll get it in a pm

----------


## angra311

Filled in a little for wizards, and added some links to possible sources of additional info.




> *LINK
> 
> This seems far from complete... Please finish it as soon as possible guys, because patch 1.0.7 will be supported only when this table is completed...*

----------


## KillerJohn

> @killerJohn video is done... youll get it in a pm


You are the first!  :Smile:  I love it!

----------


## apanon

> You are the first!  I love it!


link please ??!?

----------


## KillerJohn

> link please ??!?


it is in the OP.

----------


## enigma1989

i got a new idea for the TurboHUD
for the explosion after the champion with molten i would like to have a little timer that you can move around the screen. The timer starts as soon as one champ dies.

@ARkahr... i also just found out ingame  :Big Grin:

----------


## Arkahr

Those are molten .... K-Boom  :Smile: .

----------


## KillerJohn

> i got a new idea for the TurboHUD
> for the explosion after the champion with molten i would like to have a little timer that you can move around the screen. The timer starts as soon as one champ dies.
> 
> @ARkahr... i also just found out ingame


I am not 100% sure what you need, or how the hell can it be implemented  :Smile:  but I will look into it. the problem is that molten has no timer but an animation, and I have no idea how make a timer based on the animation. You can see: D3 hack scene is non-existing, and I can not figure out many-many things alone. The driving force of tools, hacks, bots, etc is the hacker community, but there is very few (exactly zero) who is publishing memory structures, offsets, methods. I'm peeing blood to make things work again patches, by finding the changed memory addresses, but without any real research my hands are tied. I can only make new features based on the informations I currently have from D3's memory.

----------


## angra311

> I am not 100% sure what you need, or how the hell can it be implemented  but I will look into it. the problem is that molten has no timer but an animation, and I have no idea how make a timer based on the animation. You can see: D3 hack scene is non-existing, and I can not figure out many-many things alone. The driving force of tools, hacks, bots, etc is the hacker community, but there is very few (exactly zero) who is publishing memory structures, offsets, methods. I'm peeing blood to make things work again patches, by finding the changed memory addresses, but without any real research my hands are tied. I can only make new features based on the informations I currently have from D3's memory.


On this topic - is there a subset of your tools that you would be willing to publish to support the community looking into such things? As I understand your reasons for not opening...maybe not as it might facilitate botters.

Better yet, is there an open-source resource that you are aware of that supports memory inspection of d3 process for investigative purposes, with infrastructure and current best known info embedded? I've done a lot of binary inspection, assembly-level debugging, and reverse engineering in my day, but tbh I don't have the free time required to get ramped up with all the auxillary, non d3 related stuff that goes along for the ride in a task like this.

----------


## mkvt

how to manually mark players on the map?

----------


## KillerJohn

> On this topic - is there a subset of your tools that you would be willing to publish to support the community looking into such things? As I understand your reasons for not opening...maybe not as it might facilitate botters.
> 
> Better yet, is there an open-source resource that you are aware of that supports memory inspection of d3 process for investigative purposes, with infrastructure and current best known info embedded? I've done a lot of binary inspection, assembly-level debugging, and reverse engineering in my day, but tbh I don't have the free time required to get ramped up with all the auxillary, non d3 related stuff that goes along for the ride in a task like this.


Based on TurboHUD source you can make a bot 10 times better [and safer*] than DemonBuddy... Do you really want this?

*it would be safer for 10 hours, but after that Blizzard would go enraged and ban instantly everybody who reads a single byte from D3's memory... Thanks, no...

(Almost-) every single memory address and method what TurboHUD is using is available on the Internet. I'm protecting the infrastructure behind it, because with that people would be able to make for example PvP exploits, which is against my will. Optimize farming with a HUD? Yeah I give my name for that. Annoy people in PvP - NO. Make bots and ruin the eco - NO.
And my last reason is that I don't believe in opensource. The code is mine. The offsets? The knownledge? It's common. If anybody comes here and ask my offsets to read the current area in 1.0.7 PTR? Here it is, this has to be common knowledge:
public readonly int LevelAreaAddress = !PTR ? 0x17E3F14 : 0x17FD32C;
public readonly int LevelAreaOffset = !PTR ? 0x40 : 0x44;
But I will not make my code open, sorry.




> how to manually mark players on the map?


The feature to show other players on minimap is already done but I don't release it until I figure out how to make this feature NOT working in PvP (read above)

----------


## KillerJohn

> Better yet, is there an open-source resource that you are aware of that supports memory inspection of d3 process for investigative purposes, with infrastructure and current best known info embedded? I've done a lot of binary inspection, assembly-level debugging, and reverse engineering in my day, but tbh I don't have the free time required to get ramped up with all the auxillary, non d3 related stuff that goes along for the ride in a task like this.


I have to say no, because there is no good source. A lot of offsets, reading methods, f*ck even structures and theories floating around about D3 memory reading is false. And I'm not sure that without reason... The memory reading "frameworks" (especially the autoit version) are pretty much bullshit. They don't work, but not because the offsets are waaay outdated, but because they handle memory structures badly. For example, most structures are not lists, but hashtables. Most autoit attribute reading code snippets are simply bad, they treat attributes as in a list, but that structure is a double linked list. Yeahaa...

For example I spent half of my day on last week to find the character's name in memory, related to the data record of the current player (public readonly int player_ofs_name = !PTR ? 0x7448 : 0x7450 :Wink: . This information can not be found on the Internet. Sad... The scene is dead. R.I.P.

----------


## enigma1989

> I am not 100% sure what you need, or how the hell can it be implemented  but I will look into it. the problem is that molten has no timer but an animation, and I have no idea how make a timer based on the animation. You can see: D3 hack scene is non-existing, and I can not figure out many-many things alone. The driving force of tools, hacks, bots, etc is the hacker community, but there is very few (exactly zero) who is publishing memory structures, offsets, methods. I'm peeing blood to make things work again patches, by finding the changed memory addresses, but without any real research my hands are tied. I can only make new features based on the informations I currently have from D3's memory.


i think an easy solution would be to check1. is it a champion with molten - > yes -> is his HP=0 (does he disappear from the minimap)? -> Yes -> start timer (it feels like 3 seconds for me but im pretty sure its always the same time)

and to the scene: i think there are some pretty good people on the blizzhackers cc forum

----------


## KillerJohn

> i think an easy solution would be to check1. is it a champion with molten - > yes -> is his HP=0 (does he disappear from the minimap)? -> Yes -> start timer (it feels like 3 seconds for me but im pretty sure its always the same time)
> 
> and to the scene: i think there are some pretty good people on the blizzhackers cc forum


ok, thanks, I can make a workaround for this, but I am questioning the usefullness of it... Is this really a useful feature?

----------


## azgul

Personally - I don't really see the use case of that. When it's exploding, you move out of the explosion range. When it's not - you pick up loot.

----------


## angra311

> Based on TurboHUD source you can make a bot 10 times better [and safer*] than DemonBuddy... Do you really want this?


Absolutely, positively not. I wasn't sure that this was the case, but given that it is, I concur 100% with your reasoning!

----------


## enigma1989

yea sometimes as a boom sorc you dont see the explosion... maybe a warning-sound(instead of a timer) would be nice  :Big Grin: 
it can also be disabled by default...

----------


## mrdarcy

KillerJohn,
Can't say enough about your ideas and how you create those in-game. What you have created seems absolutely awesome. I just spent 2 hrs at work reading every post!! I will definitely be donating a beer or two, and will continue to support your work!! I love seeing innovation in the shadow of a broken (yet still fun) game. Again, major kudos to your continued perseverance.

----------


## KillerJohn

> KillerJohn,
> Can't say enough about your ideas and how you create those in-game. What you have created seems absolutely awesome. I just spent 2 hrs at work reading every post!! I will definitely be donating a beer or two, and will continue to support your work!! I love seeing innovation in the shadow of a broken (yet still fun) game. Again, major kudos to your continued perseverance.


You almost made my cry  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Thank you for your kind words, sir!

----------


## mrdarcy

Well I definitely think it says a LOT about a person who, despite the constant crying and whining about Diablo's failures, decides to create something positive. It's a rare character to see someone who can stay optimistic in a room full of pessimists.  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Well I definitely think it says a LOT about a person who, despite the constant crying and whining about Diablo's failures, decides to create something positive. It's a rare character to see someone who can stay optimistic in a room full of pessimists.


Well, sadly I'm not very optimistic... :| I am a realist. Pessimists can not enjoy life, optimistics always fails, so I prefer beeing a realist better than those.  :Wink:  Maybe 1.0.7 will put some life into the ecosystem, but without a massive amount of new content this game is slowly going under the water... They cannot use new and new and new gem tiers as goldsink. They need to make huge difficult random dungeons with huge rewards, new skills which requires dexterity (I mean user hand skill) but giving you huge DPS, etc. Now it is boring like nothing else in my life - angry birds galaxy is much more exciting than D3...

----------


## mrdarcy

> Well, sadly I'm not very optimistic... :| I am a realist. Pessimists can not enjoy life, optimistics always fails, so I prefer beeing a realist better than those.  Maybe 1.0.7 will put some life into the ecosystem, but without a massive amount of new content this game is slowly going under the water... They cannot use new and new and new gem tiers as goldsink. They need to make huge difficult random dungeons with huge rewards, new skills which requires dexterity (I mean user hand skill) but giving you huge DPS, etc. Now it is boring like nothing else in my life - angry birds galaxy is much more exciting than D3...


Hahahaha I can definitely agree!!! Though I try to make myself go back to the basics of why I enjoyed the game in the first place. Playing with friends!!! But you are right, unless there is a paradigm shift in how they are currently leading this game, it looks pretty bleak.

----------


## KillerJohn

*A little survey:*

If you would have all the actor information (health, stats, resists, resources[mana,arcane,fury,etc], active buffs, cooldowns, used skills, etc) of all the party members, and you would know what icon at the top left corner is the corresponding one to a player, and you would know where is the player on the map (and minimap), what feature can you dream of?
Just a quick note: In 1.0.7 PvP area(s) the HUD is NOT working, by design, it's automatically turning off itself temporary while you are in that area. Don't ask me to change this behavior.

Example, dummy display of character name, type, current life% and used skills.

----------


## azgul

As promised: TurboHUD review - YouTube  :Smile: 

e: hoping for more contenders such that it'll be an actual contest! There's 2 days left to create something  :Smile:

----------


## Arkahr

Nice review  :Smile:  
btw elites labels feature is in standard version ? i've turned it on but doesn't work for me, well there is a chance its because of config which im using since couple of releases.

----------


## azgul

Oh. I didn't really think of that - I have no idea what features are for donators and which are for the regular version.. But I think it's in the manual.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Nice review  
> btw elites labels feature is in standard version ? i've turned it on but doesn't work for me, well there is a chance its because of config which im using since couple of releases.


arrows&labels of elite monsters and goblins are bound to contributor access

----------


## KillerJohn

> *A little survey:*
> 
> If you would have all the actor information (health, stats, resists, resources[mana,arcane,fury,etc], active buffs, cooldowns, used skills, etc) of all the party members, and you would know what icon at the top left corner is the corresponding one to a player, and you would know where is the player on the map (and minimap), what feature can you dream of?
> Just a quick note: In 1.0.7 PvP area(s) the HUD is NOT working, by design, it's automatically turning off itself temporary while you are in that area. Don't ask me to change this behavior.
> 
> Example, dummy display of character name, type, current life% and used skills.


WWOWOW I'm overwhelmed by your ideas guys  :Smile:

----------


## azgul

> WWOWOW I'm overwhelmed by your ideas guys


Personally the only thing useful about that (for me) is the life/resource % and timers on buffs

Some possibility of toggling the skills by hotkey would be cool though.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Personally the only thing useful about that (for me) is the life/resource % and timers on buffs
> 
> Some possibility of toggling the skills by hotkey would be cool though.


Well, timer buff display for another characters is not supported YET, because I read only 1 timer / skill (yours). I'll add this to whishlist.
Life/resource% is not bad!

Can u make a screenshot+Paint how do you imagine this ? That skill list is an awful solution... way too large.

----------


## Arkahr

> *A little survey:*
> 
> If you would have all the actor information (health, stats, resists, resources[mana,arcane,fury,etc], active buffs, cooldowns, used skills, etc) of all the party members, and you would know what icon at the top left corner is the corresponding one to a player(...) what feature can you dream of?


Hmm as for now i came up with those features :
panel with cooldown for other ppl stun-skills so we could better coordinate in party doing ubers, eliteswhen mouse cursor over player avatar display tooltip with all that info you said about - for quick lookupinfo about his/her location next to player avatar (ex. Dungeon Keep lvl 1, New Tristam, etc.)

I'll do sketches when i come back home.

And thx for those buff timers, they work just wonderful  :Smile: 




> and you would know where is the player on the map (and minimap)


Are we talking about same or greater area that you spot elites ?
Anyway of course labels and arows to character are much appreciated - since blue blizzard arrows on minimap doesn't tell you who is who  :Smile:  Thats only if you cannot use it in pvp. ( maybe there are some team group indicator in memory that bounds some players together in party )

Greetings

----------


## enigma1989

> Hmm as for now i came up with those features :
> [LIST=1][*]panel with cooldown for other ppl stun-skills so we could better coordinate in party doing ubers, elites


then you will see jumping numbers when you play with a CM wiz :Big Grin: 

but good ideas anyway
i especially like the idea with the location (maybe also if its possible: display how many monster are around that player - i think everyone spawned in a big pack before and died almost instantly )

----------


## Arkahr

Another *feature* i thought of is tracing other character movement to show his path - could be usefull to follow others and picking up the loot left by his/her killing spree  :Smile:  

Our character once he is close to the path ex. 7-10 y make it shorter, and so on. Probably this should have to make path points every 7-10 y.
Just poped in my mind, dont know if its hard to make  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hmm as for now i came up with those features :
> info about his/her location next to player avatar (ex. Dungeon Keep lvl 1, New Tristam, etc.)


Sadly you can "see" people at a maximum distance like monsters and everything.

The usual labels and arrows and pings are pretty simple, I can do that.




> then you will see jumping numbers when you play with a CM wiz
> i especially like the idea with the location (maybe also if its possible: display how many monster are around that player - i think everyone spawned in a big pack before and died almost instantly )


As I sad above, you can see and know stuff about players NEAR to your position (~+1-1.5 screens)




> Another *feature* i thought of is tracing other character movement to show his path - could be usefull to follow others and picking up the loot left by his/her killing spree  
> 
> Our character once he is close to the path ex. 7-10 y make it shorter, and so on. Probably this should have to make path points every 7-10 y.
> Just poped in my mind, dont know if its hard to make


And the same answer: I can record his path only when I "see" him.

----------


## mrdarcy

I love the idea of knowing where team mates are on the mini-map, though again like it was stated before, I don't believe we need to know all the skills of that player. 

Something that I think would be extremely beneficial after playing with Turbohud last night would be: Just like the "pinged" items in your inventory, the players in your party had the same "pulsating" circle around their character. That pulsating circle would be green and would change as they lost health. This could be very helpful during fights if you need to heal, or throw a buff on that character. This would also be HUGE in hardcore playing. It can be quite distracting having to look at the mini-map to find your mate when you are fighting desecrator elites  :Wink:  This same concept could be used on elite packs but I could see that too much. 


I also have a random question from something I read in the manual last night that I couldn't quite get. It seems that we can add a circle radius to our attacks? I am a demon hunter and I tried adding that to the config file last night, but to no avail. This would be extremely helpful seeing exactly how wide those attacks are hitting mobs to better save my hatred. Any advice would be great!!!

Also where are the codes for colors? I'm having to reference colors of already posted items i.e. pinged inventory=green and so on. 

Killer you rock bud.

----------


## azgul

> then you will see jumping numbers when you play with a CM wiz
> 
> but good ideas anyway
> i especially like the idea with the location (maybe also if its possible: display how many monster are around that player - i think everyone spawned in a big pack before and died almost instantly )


I doubt that it is possible to (easily, if at all) record the Critical Mass procs which reduces the cooldown.

----------


## azgul

> Also where are the codes for colors? I'm having to reference colors of already posted items i.e. pinged inventory=green and so on.


It's RGB color codes: The Other RGB Color Chart

Of course that's only a small set of possiblities - I think you need a decent piece of software like Photoshop to play around in to find something more exotic. But I guess the interwebs can help you  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> I love the idea of knowing where team mates are on the mini-map, though again like it was stated before, I don't believe we need to know all the skills of that player.


I'll try to implement a mouse-hover mechanism to display the players' skills when you move the cursor over their icon...




> Something that I think would be extremely beneficial after playing with Turbohud last night would be: Just like the "pinged" items in your inventory, the players in your party had the same "pulsating" circle around their character. That pulsating circle would be green and would change as they lost health. This could be very helpful during fights if you need to heal, or throw a buff on that character. This would also be HUGE in hardcore playing. It can be quite distracting having to look at the mini-map to find your mate when you are fighting desecrator elites  This same concept could be used on elite packs but I could see that too much.


So, do you think that labels, arrows and minimap pings are not fit to this case, but I should draw a pulsating circle around the PLAYER (not the icon!), with a color and speed change when the player's health is going low? For example I make 5 colors for 5 levels (0-20, 20-40, 40-60, 60-80, 80-100) of health%, going from RED to GREEN, and the ping's speed is increasing with the lower health values? I can do that...




> I also have a random question from something I read in the manual last night that I couldn't quite get. It seems that we can add a circle radius to our attacks? I am a demon hunter and I tried adding that to the config file last night, but to no avail. This would be extremely helpful seeing exactly how wide those attacks are hitting mobs to better save my hatred. Any advice would be great!!!


Just look for the tag <circles> in your config.xml, and everything is there! The best practice is to make all 6 pre-set entries to enabled = 1, and try look on your HUD, and then you will understand everything  :Wink: 




> Also where are the codes for colors? I'm having to reference colors of already posted items i.e. pinged inventory=green and so on.


Color codes are made of 4 components:
A,R,B,G
A = alpha, 0 = not visible, 255 = solid color
R,G,B = red, green, blue components, from 0 to 255. pure green is 255,0,255,0
just look at this: RGB Color Codes Chart

----------


## KillerJohn

currently I'm playing desert strike in SC2, and wondering about party play support, so don't be shy, post all your ideas guys  :Smile:

----------


## mrdarcy

_"So, do you think that labels, arrows and minimap pings are not fit to this case, but I should draw a pulsating circle around the PLAYER (not the icon!), with a color and speed change when the player's health is going low? For example I make 5 colors for 5 levels (0-20, 20-40, 40-60, 60-80, 80-100) of health%, going from RED to GREEN, and the ping's speed is increasing with the lower health values? I can do that..."_

Yes this would be amazing  :Wink:  Though I still think arrows and pings on the mini-map still have a purpose. If the team mate is out of sight, then the arrow could be changing colors based on the health of that character. The mini-map "ping" could also change colors.

_"Just look for the tag <circles> in your config.xml, and everything is there! The best practice is to make all 6 pre-set entries to enabled = 1, and try look on your HUD, and then you will understand everything"_ 

I added the skill "ball lightning" to the <circle> config and it didn't work, though I am confused if i need to put "elemental arrow,ball lightning" there to show what attack/rune was selected.  :Smile:  hope that made sense.

----------


## azgul

If you look in the powers.txt I believe "demonhunter_elementalarrow" is what you're looking for. So if the radius of ball lightning is 5 yd, you should write demonhunter_elementalarrow/5 - have you tried that?

----------


## KillerJohn

> _"So, do you think that labels, arrows and minimap pings are not fit to this case, but I should draw a pulsating circle around the PLAYER (not the icon!), with a color and speed change when the player's health is going low? For example I make 5 colors for 5 levels (0-20, 20-40, 40-60, 60-80, 80-100) of health%, going from RED to GREEN, and the ping's speed is increasing with the lower health values? I can do that..."_
> 
> Yes this would be amazing  Though I still think arrows and pings on the mini-map still have a purpose. If the team mate is out of sight, then the arrow could be changing colors based on the health of that character. The mini-map "ping" could also change colors.
> 
> _"Just look for the tag <circles> in your config.xml, and everything is there! The best practice is to make all 6 pre-set entries to enabled = 1, and try look on your HUD, and then you will understand everything"_ 
> 
> I added the skill "ball lightning" to the <circle> config and it didn't work, though I am confused if i need to put "elemental arrow,ball lightning" there to show what attack/rune was selected.  hope that made sense.


You can find power codes in \doc\powers.txt
You have to put there this: demonhunter_elementalarrow/1
This means that the corresponding circle will be visible only when that skill is selected on your skill bar.




> If you look in the powers.txt I believe "demonhunter_elementalarrow" is what you're looking for. So if the radius of ball lightning is 5 yd, you should write demonhunter_elementalarrow/5 - have you tried that?


No  :Smile:  the number after the / symbol is the rune  :Smile:  You have to put there * if you don't want to filter the circle to a rune, only for a skill

----------


## mrdarcy

> You can find power codes in \doc\powers.txt
> You have to put there this: demonhunter_elementalarrow/1
> This means that the corresponding circle will be visible only when that skill is selected on your skill bar.
> 
> 
> 
> No  the number after the / symbol is the rune  You have to put there * if you don't want to filter the circle to a rune, only for a skill


So will it automatically know the radius of the attack?

----------


## KillerJohn

> So will it automatically know the radius of the attack?


No, you have to put the radius into every circle tag.

----------


## KillerJohn

> _"So, do you think that labels, arrows and minimap pings are not fit to this case, but I should draw a pulsating circle around the PLAYER (not the icon!), with a color and speed change when the player's health is going low? For example I make 5 colors for 5 levels (0-20, 20-40, 40-60, 60-80, 80-100) of health%, going from RED to GREEN, and the ping's speed is increasing with the lower health values? I can do that..."_
> 
> Yes this would be amazing  Though I still think arrows and pings on the mini-map still have a purpose. If the team mate is out of sight, then the arrow could be changing colors based on the health of that character. The mini-map "ping" could also change colors.
> 
> _"Just look for the tag <circles> in your config.xml, and everything is there! The best practice is to make all 6 pre-set entries to enabled = 1, and try look on your HUD, and then you will understand everything"_ 
> 
> I added the skill "ball lightning" to the <circle> config and it didn't work, though I am confused if i need to put "elemental arrow,ball lightning" there to show what attack/rune was selected.  hope that made sense.


Well, after thinking abour it I'm not sure that the usual arrow,label,ping thing is good idea. There are too many arrows... And in HC multiplayer games if people are offscreen, they are nuts.  :Smile: 
Your colored pulsing circle idea is gooooood! I'm currently thinking about how to indicate with that pulsing circle, that the corrensponding player's "health potion" cooldown is active, so he can't drink. The reason behind is that if you are at 50% health, with a possibility to drink a potion doesn't mean that you are in danger. But if you can't drink a potion and under 50%, then you are pretty much dead (with cmww wizard for example)

----------


## mrdarcy

After studying the screenshot you just posted, I have another idea. If a player joins your game, can you post dps of that player? Perhaps the dmg/sec he is outputting? I know for me personally, when a new member joins the first thing I do is.... Insta-check his profile lol (maybe a bit creepy) but I usually want to see if he is up to par. If you really wanted to get in-depth, you could post atk speed. This would be huge in finding a good cm wiz.

----------


## KillerJohn

> After studying the screenshot you just posted, I have another idea. If a player joins your game, can you post dps of that player? Perhaps the dmg/sec he is outputting? I know for me personally, when a new member joins the first thing I do is.... Insta-check his profile lol (maybe a bit creepy) but I usually want to see if he is up to par. If you really wanted to get in-depth, you could post atk speed. This would be huge in finding a good cm wiz.


I can't calculate sheet DPS... But Blizzard servers are counting a special attribute (called DPS lol...) and sending down to your clients. It is a running average of your DPS, and this is the base of the top DPS graph. Next time in a multiplayer game I'll check about the "other players" DPS attribute. But it is based on the average of the real, dealed damage (including dots, singlehits, everything) in the last few seconds. If this works, then it would be nice to display this plain value near to the player's icons  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Arkahr

I know that editing config file doesn't hurt, but i'll ask anyway  :Smile:  

editing mode for TurboHud in which you freely move, stretch, change color of elements

/me hides 

yeah i know lazy as f*  :Smile:  so dont be mad  :Embarrassment: 

Bug:

Healthpotions drop rule doesn't work for me

----------


## azgul

I've almost shat my pants multiple times when joining the game on HC and the experience graph is on due to ctrl-x'ing something in the lobby.. is it possible to fix that somehow?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## KillerJohn

> I've almost shat my pants multiple times when joining the game on HC and the experience graph is on due to ctrl-x'ing something in the lobby.. is it possible to fix that somehow?


Why, in HC you are spawning at outside town? I can make a small fix for this: to automatically turn off ExpAnalyzer right after you entered a game.

----------


## azgul

> Why, in HC you are spawning at outside town?


If I have a checkpoint - yep, I do.

gracias

----------


## KillerJohn

> If I have a checkpoint - yep, I do.


I fixed this for you, sir!

----------


## Arkahr

So here is sketch for Crowd Control cooldowns



I've taken in consideration only those skills which have 100% stun/confuse/etc 

Those are : (skill - rune/if no specified all apply)

Deamon Hunter
Vault - Rattling Roll (has to have at least 8 discipline for activation)
Rain of Vengeance - Flying Strike

Barbarian
Ground Stomp

Witch Doctor
Hex (all except Angry Chicken)
Mass Confusion

Monk
Blinding Flash

Wizard
Wave Force - Impactful Wave
Frost Nova

Those are all that i can think of, if you know of any other correct me.

----------


## enigma1989

> Sadly you can "see" people at a maximum distance like monsters and everything.
> 
> The usual labels and arrows and pings are pretty simple, I can do that.
> 
> 
> 
> As I sad above, you can see and know stuff about players NEAR to your position (~+1-1.5 screens)
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm but the flag of the other player shows the location... so maybe you can read the information from their banners?

@MRDarcy: check out the video from me in the first post it explains some stuff, also with the runes and skills and radius  :Big Grin: 
EDIT: np mrdarcy

----------


## mrdarcy

> hmmm but the flag of the other player shows the location... so maybe you can read the information from their banners?
> 
> @MRDarcy: check out the video from me in the first post it explains some stuff, also with the runes and skills and radius



I'll definitely check it out  :Wink:  Watched it at work, and didn't catch if there was any type of tutorial or even noise on the video lol My bad  :Wink:  Thanks for the help!

----------


## KillerJohn

> So here is sketch for Crowd Control cooldowns
> 
> 
> 
> I've taken in consideration only those skills which have 100% stun/confuse/etc 
> 
> Those are : (skill - rune/if no specified all apply)
> 
> Deamon Hunter
> ...


I'm not sure what is this  :Frown:  Sorry, sometimes my understanding of english text fails me.
So, you want icons. I can't "create" icons I don't have the icons, I can't make icons or get for all resolutions, and using copyrighted material from D3 client can result BAD things for me  :Frown: 
And I don't understand how do you want it. This is an example with a barb, a wd and a monk in a party with you?
So you want to show ONE, pre-specified skill's cooldown for them?
Sorry, I really don't get it, please try to explain.

----------


## mrdarcy

> hmmm but the flag of the other player shows the location... so maybe you can read the information from their banners?
> 
> @MRDarcy: check out the video from me in the first post it explains some stuff, also with the runes and skills and radius 
> EDIT: np mrdarcy


So I re-watched the video on the OP, and there doesn't seem to be any sound.... Am I missing something? Also when I am configuring the radius of an attack. What does the "center" need to be? It is currently "me" but that doesn't seem right. The rest of the examples are "cursor"

----------


## Arkahr

> This is an example with a barb, a wd and a monk in a party with you?
> So you want to show ONE, pre-specified skill's cooldown for them?


Idea was to have a list of party members skills which are able to stun/confuse/hex to prevent using two cooldowns at the same time.
I mentioned in previous post those skills which always work.

You said that you can lookup builds of players in party, so we can get information if any of them are using those skills, and put them on the list next to name of player. (in my example it was just class names) 


Oh well nevermind. As i was making this image, and searching what classes have what CrowdControl skills i've came to conclusion that many use some stun skills that are like 35% on hit, or stun if crit occurs. And that panel would be insuficient couse for example Demon Hunter with high attack speed almost perma stun mobs with Bola Shot skill.

I understand problem with icons... 

So all in all, lets search for some other greater features to implement, not some minor, or one-user-custom-made :Wink: 

If i could ask for something what would really help me, i'd say to see location of normal chests on map, old habit of opening them all  :Smile:  actually my first 2 legendaries was from chests.

cheers  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Idea was to have a list of party members skills which are able to stun/confuse/hex to prevent using two cooldowns at the same time.
> I mentioned in previous post those skills which always work.
> 
> You said that you can lookup builds of players in party, so we can get information if any of them are using those skills, and put them on the list next to name of player. (in my example it was just class names) 
> 
> 
> Oh well nevermind. As i was making this image, and searching what classes have what CrowdControl skills i've came to conclusion that many use some stun skills that are like 35% on hit, or stun if crit occurs. And that panel would be insuficient couse for example Demon Hunter with high attack speed almost perma stun mobs with Bola Shot skill.
> 
> I understand problem with icons... 
> ...


You mean the normal chests? The usual way with draw_params? I can do it. Just remember me if I forgot because I cant access my wishlist from my phone.  :Smile:

----------


## Arkahr

Yes. Yes. Thank you from the mountain.  :Smile:

----------


## haxxie

Great program, been using it for a few hours and there's only one thing I can't figure out.
I can't get the Xp graph to work by using Ctrl+X or any other key that I try to set for it to work.

Once again, Great and awesome program!

----------


## KillerJohn

> Great program, been using it for a few hours and there's only one thing I can't figure out.
> I can't get the Xp graph to work by using Ctrl+X or any other key that I try to set for it to work.
> 
> Once again, Great and awesome program!


Please read the manual, everything is there. Some features are only for contributors (btw maybe you want to read about the YT video contest in the OP)

----------


## enigma1989

> So I re-watched the video on the OP, and there doesn't seem to be any sound.... Am I missing something? Also when I am configuring the radius of an attack. What does the "center" need to be? It is currently "me" but that doesn't seem right. The rest of the examples are "cursor"


it depends on what you want to be the center... if its an aoe spell use the center :"cursor" and then if the aoe is over 7 yards for example put in a 7 as the radius
and in the video i have sound(just checked it) maybe update your flash player or try it in a different browser or a different computer...
at 1:50 the stuff with the circles is explained  :Big Grin:

----------


## azgul

> it depends on what you want to be the center... if its an aoe spell use the center :"cursor" and then if the aoe is over 7 yards for example put in a 7 as the radius
> and in the video i have sound(just checked it) maybe update your flash player or try it in a different browser or a different computer...
> at 1:50 the stuff with the circles is explained


I reckon that he watched the embedded video instead of the linked ones below it  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

:d :d :d :d :d

----------


## mrdarcy

I don't know if this is feasible or not. Is there any way to have a radius for your attack not be cursor based? For example, If I shoot a Ball Lightning out, and it has a radius of 12 yards (I think the exact yardage is 15), would you be able to create the radius around the attack instead of the cursor? As of right now, we would have multiple radiuses around our cursor to indicate the aoe of different skills. It would be much more effective to have the radius around the skill itself. Hope I communicated that well  :Wink:

----------


## KillerJohn

> I don't know if this is feasible or not. Is there any way to have a radius for your attack not be cursor based? For example, If I shoot a Ball Lightning out, and it has a radius of 12 yards (I think the exact yardage is 15), would you be able to create the radius around the attack instead of the cursor? As of right now, we would have multiple radiuses around our cursor to indicate the aoe of different skills. It would be much more effective to have the radius around the skill itself. Hope I communicated that well


I still don't understand  :Frown:  "create the radius around the attack"?

----------


## mrdarcy

> I still don't understand  "create the radius around the attack"?


Yessir, So say I shoot a ball lightning as a DH, a single ball lightning has a radius of 15 yards. As of right now, the aoe of that attack is shown by the circle around my cursor. So my question is: rather than having the radius be shown around the cursor. Can the radius be placed on the attack itself. As the ball lightning is moving across the screen you see it's radius travel with it. This way if we wanted to have multiple radius' for different attacks, we won't have three sets of circles around our cursors, but we would have the radius' located on the attack/skill itself.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Yessir, So say I shoot a ball lightning as a DH, a single ball lightning has a radius of 15 yards. As of right now, the aoe of that attack is shown by the circle around my cursor. So my question is: rather than having the radius be shown around the cursor. Can the radius be placed on the attack itself. As the ball lightning is moving across the screen you see it's radius travel with it. This way if we wanted to have multiple radius' for different attacks, we won't have three sets of circles around our cursors, but we would have the radius' located on the attack/skill itself.


You mean around the projectile?  :Embarrassment:  WOW that would we so f*ck*ng advanced... everything is possible, but figuring out all of the projectile actor IDs... this is a huge project...

----------


## mrdarcy

> You mean around the projectile?  WOW that would we so f*ck*ng advanced... everything is possible, but figuring out all of the projectile actor IDs... this is a huge project...



Hahaha you said dream BIG!!!  :Smile:  No, I know it would be difficult, though you do have a ton of fans willing to help: find radius' per character per skill. We could create a doc and update per character. I think could be a HUGE advancement  :Wink:  But again, just a thought

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hahaha you said dream BIG!!!  No, I know it would be difficult, though you do have a ton of fans willing to help: find radius' per character per skill. We could create a doc and update per character. I think could be a HUGE advancement  But again, just a thought


There is already a table for informations like this, but contains no information about moving projectiles. Maybe I should add a new attack type, and make different "attack type" columns for all runes: LINK

*EDIT: I made a new attack type: "AOE around projectile", guys, please re-check and fill the attack type column!
If you want features like this, I can code that (I hope so), but I never played anything but wizard, so go and fill that table (wizard too, because I'm lazy...)*

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.1.23.0*
- beta timebomb is still 2013. february 1.
- improved: buff timers are processed in a more efficient way
- experimental: complete rewrite of player information readings (please post bugs as always...)
- changed: disabled "Slow Time" timer because Diablo has no real timer inside the memory for it
- added: reading and logging the character name
- added: game clock (<utility><game_clock>) to the top right corner, auto-fit under the difficulty and system clock label
- added: "Scorched Chapel" area
- changed: HUD is turning off in PvP area(s)
- changed: Resplendent Chest labels are changed from "Chest" to "Resplendent Chest"
- added: array,label,ping options for normal chests (with the "Chest" label)
- added: debug hotkey: Ctrl+Alt+D (see Release Notes in .\doc\manual.txt)
- fixed: a bug with shrine state detection
NOTE: this release is for 1.0.6, not 1.0.7, but it contains 1.0.7 items and areas too

----------


## Arkahr

Bug:
- debug hotkey: Ctrl+Alt+D doesn't seem to work - no file is created
- healthpotions are not shown if added to drop list

----------


## KillerJohn

> Bug:
> - debug hotkey: Ctrl+Alt+D doesn't seem to work - no file is created
> - healthpotions are not shown if added to drop list


Hotkey is working for me. Others?
Healthpotions are not supported in drop.xml, they are in a separate list inside the HUD (separated from loot).

----------


## Arkahr

Oh, now i remember what happened - ctr+alt+d was mapped to start DIII  :Smile:  my bad sorry

----------


## angra311

KJ I'm getting a crash on 23. I also had a crash on .20. .15 works fine for me. What info should I obtain and send/post to help debug? It's almost certainly something stupid on my end.

----------


## Dreadzone

Anyone else having troubles with CTRL + C after starting this program? Downloaded it about a week ago and I've loved it ever since, however I just realised that every time I start the program my control + copy keybinds do not work, but yeah.. anyone else experiencing this issue? 

OT - All creds to you John, thanks for this program  :Smile:

----------


## azgul

ctrl c is shortcut for making a screenshot without the hud on it. it'll be saved in the /capture folder

----------


## Dreadzone

Thanks for the quick reply. However, how do you change it then? Or well, how do you make it accessible with CTRL + C? 

Edit: Checking the config folders if I can rebind keys.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Thanks for the quick reply. However, how do you change it then? Or well, how do you make it accessible with CTRL + C? 
> 
> Edit: Checking the config folders if I can rebind keys.


Checking the config folders is a good idea  :Wink:  Reading the manual is a VERY good idea  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Dreadzone

Yep fixed it, just changed the modifyer to alt instead. Thanks for the help  :Wink:

----------


## Dreadzone

> Checking the config folders is a good idea  Reading the manual is a VERY good idea


Yeeeah hehe I did rewamp a few things in configs, yet I couldn't figure out this simple problem lol, silly me

----------


## KillerJohn

> Yeeeah hehe I did rewamp a few things in configs before yet I couldn't figure out this simple problem lol, silly me


 :Smile:  I'm glad you did it!

----------


## KillerJohn

Well, I have a new signature here  :Smile:

----------


## Dreadzone

Hahaha nice one

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hahaha nice one


No offense, peace!  :Smile:  I wanted this since long time ago, but always forgot to add it to my profile  :Smile:

----------


## Arkahr

Some objects show on minimap as chests - i see what you did there  :Wink: 


```
a1dun_Caves_Nephalem Altar_A_Chest_03_B-2737	0x349D8	283	2089287963	-1
	129	0	hitpoints_max_total	0xFFFFF	-	1	
	131	0	hitpoints_max	0xFFFFF	-	0,00099945068359375	
	134	0	hitpoints_total_from_level	0xFFFFF	-	0	
	138	0	hitpoints_cur	0xFFFFF	-	0,00100000004749745	
	150	0	teamid	0xFFFFF	-	1	
	190	0	level	0xFFFFF	-	52	
	
a2dun_Spider_EggSack__Chest-3733	0x30151	14	2115895310	-1
	129	0	hitpoints_max_total	0xFFFFF	-	1	
	131	0	hitpoints_max	0xFFFFF	-	0,00099945068359375	
	134	0	hitpoints_total_from_level	0xFFFFF	-	0	
	138	0	hitpoints_cur	0xFFFFF	-	0,00100000004749745	
	150	0	teamid	0xFFFFF	-	1	
	190	0	level	0xFFFFF	-	52	

trOut_Wilderness_Grave_Chest-7061	0x14B06	305	2209808689	-1
	129	0	hitpoints_max_total	0xFFFFF	-	1	
	131	0	hitpoints_max	0xFFFFF	-	0,00099945068359375	
	134	0	hitpoints_total_from_level	0xFFFFF	-	0	
	138	0	hitpoints_cur	0xFFFFF	-	0,00100000004749745	
	150	0	teamid	0xFFFFF	-	1	
	190	0	level	0xFFFFF	-	51
```

Screenshots:
Altar
Egg Sack
Rotting Coffin

Some monsters show on minimap as elite :

Toxic Lurker


```
Spider_Poison_A-11582	0x28B46	18	2337538066	-1
	25	0	buff_visual_effect	0xFFFFF	-	1	
	30	0	buff_active	0x161C6	-	1	Plagued
	52	0	last_damage_acd	0xFFFFF	-	2015690856	
	69	0	buff_icon_count0	0x161C6	-	1	Plagued
	98	0	resistance_total	0x4	-	260	
	129	0	hitpoints_max_total	0xFFFFF	-	37469,0625	
	131	0	hitpoints_max	0xFFFFF	-	37440	
	134	0	hitpoints_total_from_level	0xFFFFF	-	0	
	138	0	hitpoints_cur	0xFFFFF	-	35067,0625	
	150	0	teamid	0xFFFFF	-	10	
	155	0	power_buff_0_visual_effect_none	0x161C6	-	1	Plagued
	190	0	level	0xFFFFF	-	52	
	208	0	projectile_speed	0xFFFFF	-	0
```

----------


## KillerJohn

> Some objects show on minimap as chests - i see what you did there 
> 
> 
> ```
> a1dun_Caves_Nephalem Altar_A_Chest_03_B-2737	0x349D8	283	2089287963	-1
> 	129	0	hitpoints_max_total	0xFFFFF	-	1	
> 	131	0	hitpoints_max	0xFFFFF	-	0,00099945068359375	
> 	134	0	hitpoints_total_from_level	0xFFFFF	-	0	
> 	138	0	hitpoints_cur	0xFFFFF	-	0,00100000004749745	
> ...


Thank your for the detailed information, this helped a LOT! I already removed those "chests", and I'm sure that you will find more "non-chests" (I made a list of actors containing "chest", because there is no other way to know what "looks like" a chest...)

About the plagued... Yes, I need to solve this. The "elite" detection is based on elite monster affixes, and that one is plagued... If I make a workaround, which involves a checking that a monster with less than 2 affixes should not treated as "elite", will break normal difficulty because AFAIK there is only 1 affix/elite. I'm still thinking about this... There is no "elite" flag in memory (or I don't know about it)...

----------


## Arkahr

About config.xml - if you delete <entry_2> in <circles> HUD will draw it anyway. Is it hardcoded ?

----------


## KillerJohn

> About config.xml - if you delete <entry_2> in <circles> HUD will draw it anyway. Is it hardcoded ?


yes, just set it enabled = 0

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.1.24.0*
- added: date prefix to log lines
- fixed: a bug in some rare cases when you have no ".\doc" folder
- fixed: removed some actors displayed as chests
- changed: format of acd_dump.txt
- added: party health indicator (<utility><party><health><foot>)

*I am really sad that only 2 YouTube videos was made in one week, so I extend the contest until 2013.02.01.
This date is the same when the first RC will arrive, and it will contain a new feature, only for contributors, and believe me: you really want to win this contest*

----------


## Arkahr

> *so I extend the contest until 2013.02.01.*


Yay! 
Good for me  :Smile:  started recording, and lost up to editing, quiet voice, and some ugly elite pack, buuuut .... legednary droped while recording, tho shitty Empyrean Messenger. AND from chest  :Wink:  indicated by your new feature :>

----------


## KillerJohn

> Yay! 
> Good for me  started recording, and lost up to editing, quiet voice, and some ugly elite pack, buuuut .... legednary droped while recording, tho shitty Empyrean Messenger. AND from chest  indicated by your new feature :>


I recommend to record voice after you recorded the video without voice. It is much better IMO  :Smile:

----------


## Arkahr

BTW party health feature is superb!  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> BTW party health feature is superb!


Like it, really ?

----------


## Arkahr

Im just playing ubers with my friends, freezing wizard, demon hunter, and other barb and its i can clearly see their lives even in this massive mixture of explosions  :Smile: 

Thou sometimes health indicator is still in place when player for example left to menu, or went in to house. will try to record those anomalies  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Im just playing ubers with my friends, freezing wizard, demon hunter, and other barb and its i can clearly see their lives even in this massive mixture of explosions 
> 
> Thou sometimes health indicator is still in place when player for example left to menu, or went in to house. will try to record those anomalies


Thanks, but azgul already reported those anomalies and I already fixed them  :Smile:  Fix is coming soon (5 mins)

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.1.24.1*
- fixed: party health indicator bug
- changed: [only] monsters with the "Champion" buff are considered as Elite (experimental, please report anomalies)

----------


## mrdarcy

May be a noob question, but if my private i.d. changes with new updates. Will my contributor key still work? Also if I save my config.xml from the old build and the new config is wiped clean do we have to reconfig if new additions are added or can we just swap them out?

----------


## KillerJohn

> May be a noob question, but if my private i.d. changes with new updates. Will my contributor key still work? Also if I save my config.xml from the old build and the new config is wiped clean do we have to reconfig if new additions are added or can we just swap them out?


Why would your identification.xml change if you update?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.1.25.0*
- beta timebomb is still 2013. february 1.
- changed: monsters with >= 2 elite affixes are considered as Elite - again
- changed: health indicator is not visible when health is over 75% (and it's style is changed when visible)
- added: health indicator under your feet
- added: health bar over players' head
- added: resource indicator(s) for your party and yourself

----------


## mrdarcy

> Why would your identification.xml change if you update?


I downloaded the newest version.... and ran it from the new file

----------


## Arkahr

I've used in new version my old public and private key, and instance key, and its working.

----------


## KillerJohn

> I downloaded the newest version.... and ran it from the new file


I sent you an email. Please always do this when you update:
- backup your entire TurboHUD folder
- unpack the update's files into the exisiting folder
- use it

putting updates into empty folders are like new installations (they are EXACTLY new installations) so you should not do this because you will loose your configs, identifications, keys, etc

----------


## haxxie

Really starting to love TurboHud and it's starting to almost become essential for me to maximize my runs and I've got a quick question.

Would it be possible to add dots or something to notify that there is either a barricade/debris blocking the way? This mostly applys to Rakkiss crossing. 

I got this thought after running a few times and I kept on having to stop when I'm suddenly stuck on a barricade that's blocking one of the two paths.

Let me know if I'm unclear.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Really starting to love TurboHud and it's starting to almost become essential for me to maximize my runs and I've got a quick question.
> 
> Would it be possible to add dots or something to notify that there is either a barricade/debris blocking the way? This mostly applys to Rakkiss crossing. 
> 
> I got this thought after running a few times and I kept on having to stop when I'm suddenly stuck on a barricade that's blocking one of the two paths.
> 
> Let me know if I'm unclear.


Well, you are clear, but I really don't see what do you need to see things able to stop you. First: use a fire walkers and your runs will be MUCH easier and faster and you will not want to throw your keyboard out of the windows once of every 10 minutes (like me). Second: I can't determine something "is blocking the way". I can collect, handle and display those things on the minimap just like chests or shrines, but my problem is there is a LOT of those actors. And, again, I really don't understand why is this good for you. If a debris is actually blocking you, it means that it is 3 cm away from you on the screen. Why do you want to show it on the minimap or the screen?

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.1.25.1*
- fixed: "Executioner's Blade" is no longer a monster
- changed: health indicator style
- added: class-specific resource circle coloring
- changed: demonhunter resource circle style

----------


## hson77

> *13.1.25.1*
> - changed: demonhunter resource circle style


Possible to change the direction of hatred? Eyes usually look at the top (Atleast me) so imo, that'd be better for me :d 

Amazing progress! One question: Is it possible to add dungeons? I mean if you go to 'Rakkis crossing' then maybe you could search for 'The Underbridge' and draw an arrow if its there. Possible?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Possible to change the direction of hatred? Eyes usually look at the top (Atleast me) so imo, that'd be better for me :d 
> 
> Amazing progress! One question: Is it possible to add dungeons? I mean if you go to 'Rakkis crossing' then maybe you could search for 'The Underbridge' and draw an arrow if its there. Possible?


I don't understand what do you want about hatred (the left bar)? Now it is filling up from left the right (top to bottom), just like discipline and all other resources for other classes.

----------


## hson77

I want to reverse the direction. Fill up from bot to top  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.1.25.2*
- changed: discipline direction is the mirror of hatred
- fixed: added some unique monsters manually as Elites, so from now most 1 affix monster will be properly displayed as Elite on Normal difficulty
- added: cooldown display for healing potion (on the bottom skillbar)
- added: cooldown display for healing potion (over the player's head / not supported for other party members)
- changed: when a player's health potion is on cooldown, the health bar over the player's head is turning to red from green (this is supported for all the party members)







> I want to reverse the direction. Fill up from bot to top


LOL I like exactly the opposite better  :Smile:

----------


## mrdarcy

I feel like a pain, but can someone create a guide when updating? I tried backing up and adding xml files, but I still screwed everything up in the process  :Wink:  Had to reconfigure everything. Thanks for all the amazing updates KJ!! Thanks!!

----------


## KillerJohn

> I feel like a pain, but can someone create a guide when updating? I tried backing up and adding xml files, but I still screwed everything up in the process  Had to reconfigure everything. Thanks for all the amazing updates KJ!! Thanks!!


If you update, your only thing to do is to unpack the zip file into your HUD folder. With Total Commander it is easy. OR you can unpack it always into a new fresh folder, and copy the old config folder into the new one...

----------


## hson77

> LOL I like exactly the opposite better


That works aswell  :Smile:  nice

Any idea about the underbridge thingy I posted?

----------


## KillerJohn

> That works aswell  nice
> 
> Any idea about the underbridge thingy I posted?


I have no idea about that. The key is probably to collect and display actors of the doors, but about their name... it is another question  :Frown:

----------


## Dragonhiro89

Hi thank you so much for your work! 
I would like to request one thing though. Would you be able to read the Current Exp and place it on the UI so that I dont have to hover over my Exp Bar
So like Have it orange and be
529,064 / 18,720,000

I think alot of other people would agree  :Smile:  Thanks again for all of your work

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hi thank you so much for your work! 
> I would like to request one thing though. Would you be able to read the Current Exp and place it on the UI so that I dont have to hover over my Exp Bar
> So like Have it orange and be
> 529,064 / 18,720,000
> 
> I think alot of other people would agree  Thanks again for all of your work


Where do you want it? I have a feeling that it looks like I'm playint The Devil's Advocate, but now I have to ask about this too: why the hell do you want to see current exp amount (and progression) realtime on the HUD?  :Smile:  But to be sure we don't miss any good idea, I'm writing down this onto the whishlist  :Wink:

----------


## Dragonhiro89

> Where do you want it? I have a feeling that it looks like I'm playint The Devil's Advocate, but now I have to ask about this too: why the hell do you want to see current exp amount (and progression) realtime on the HUD?  But to be sure we don't miss any good idea, I'm writing down this onto the whishlist


Just above the Experience Bar. Personally it has been something I have always wanted hoping blizzard would change it :P
This game is all about dem numbers you know!

----------


## resu

for max resource display, can you add an option for max resources in numbers not just percentage? i use an soj sometimes so with the max resources i would know when i have an soj equiped

----------


## KillerJohn

> for max resource display, can you add an option for max resources in numbers not just percentage? i use an soj sometimes so with the max resources i would know when i have an soj equiped


just look into config.xml

----------


## KillerJohn

> Just above the Experience Bar. Personally it has been something I have always wanted hoping blizzard would change it :P
> This game is all about dem numbers you know!


Like this?

(fake numbers)

----------


## Orendy

would look purrfect in da center~
Peace

----------


## KillerJohn

> would look purrfect in da center~
> Peace


what are you talking about?

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.1.26.0*
- added: experience numbers
- added: HUD is clipping by skill hint panel and banner window
- changed: thicker hp bar over players' head
- added: option to display players' battle tag under their health bar
- changed: health bar no longer turns into red when the players health potion is on cooldown
- added: a red circle left to the health bar when the players health potion is on cooldown

*Note: TurboHUD's feature set is frozen now.
Release Candidate 1 (RC1) is coming on February 1 with completely rewritten config file structure because the current one is a mess.
In addition RC1 will contain only bugfixes and some internal modifications, improved performance.
Every feature request will be ignored and automatically put on the wishlist.*

----------


## KillerJohn

teaser:

----------


## Dragonhiro89

> Like this?
> 
> (fake numbers)


Perfect I really like that

----------


## haxxie

> teaser:


Sweet jesus that is awesome!

----------


## KillerJohn

Gentleman!

azgul found a bug in the current release but you have to wait RC1 for a fix. It is nothing special, but sometimes you will find some exceptions in your log folder...

EDIT:
another bug: exp bar bug over plvl 0 is confirmed -> currently it is not working after you reach lvl 60, will be fixed in next release (probably on february 1, with RC1)

----------


## Arkahr

> teaser:


Nice one :Smile:

----------


## apanon

Is there a place people that have donated to help with your work can get pre release access ??

----------


## KillerJohn

> Is there a place people that have donated to help with your work can get pre release access ??


currently this is beta, so every release is pre-release  :Smile:

----------


## resu

> just look into config.xml


i did, there's no option to show max resources. only for percentage and current

----------


## KillerJohn

> i did, there's no option to show max resources. only for percentage and current


sorry, I misunderstood you. You need maximum resouces. I can make a new option to show maximum values next to the current values. for example: "30%/125" and "41/125"

good?

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.2.28.0 RC1*
* - note: after updating to this version, BEFORE running the .exe file, YOU HAVE TO delete your config.xml to reset everything to default values and you have to re-configure it manually (make a backup before doing this!)
* - note: RC1 timebomb is still 2013. february 1.
- note: my plan is that first Stable is coming on 2013. february 1.
- changed: COMPATIBILITY BRAKING CHANGE: entire .\config\config.xml structure is changed
- removed: minimap location manual settings
- added: gain panel customization options
- added: customizable arrow styles in draw_params (end_cap and dash, see the Manual for available options), saved paths, world directions, circles, etc
- added: line thickness settings for many options
- added: customization options for personal HUD, resource numbers above the balls
- added: comments in .\config\config.xml
- added: Wizard Familiar has no buff icon in D3 buff area, so when this skill is active it's timer is displayed on the skill button
- added: when gain panel's Y value is set to -1, it will be automatically fit under your party icons
- fixed: experience "bar" (numbers in fact) was broken for players reached paragon level 1
- changed: default ExpAnalyzer hotkey changed to Ctrl+Alt+X from Ctrl+X
- changed: default QuickShot hotkey changed to Ctrl+Alt+C from Ctrl+C
- fixed: HUD is properly clipping the cooldown and buff timers by skill hint panel too
- added: HUD is clipping by the general tooltip panel
- added: HUD is clipping by the follower context menu
- improved: completely rewritten UI component update strategy, about 4 times faster than before -> ~30% drop of HUD's total CPU usage
- changed: 'hide_battle_tag' option is ON by default
- changed: '(contributor)' label is shown even when hide_battle_tag is ON (only if you have contributor access)

EDIT:
- added: option to show maximum resources
- changed: default health number display mode is 'value' instead of 'percent'

----------


## Arkahr

That's hell of a good work sir!  :Smile: 
Thanks for comments, and nice config, and changing those damn keybindings by default  :Smile: )
btw
Hud seem to work slow, it cannot follow the changes smoothly.

edit:
now some bug occured : nephelem valor stack timer got doubled - i've came back to game from windows and there it was - earlier in the same place i had Battle Rage (hint)

----------


## haxxie

Awesome! Huge update, will try it out asap and see if I run into anything not working.


Great work killerJohn!


Update: Ran fine for a few minutes and then ran into a problem.


Upon resuming the game the HUD was gone, I still had the TurboHud text in the left corner at the bottom so the hud wasn't hidden or anything.


Link to screenshot: imgur: the simple image sharer
Attached acd_dump.txt and exceptions.txt since exceptions.txt was spitting out the same thing over and over again.

Also experiencing the same thing that Arkahr seems to have with NV stack and buffs having double timers and or missing buff icon but still got a timer.
Same goes for the minimap also feeling very sluggish/laggy.

----------


## Arkahr

Affermative, same exceptions here, and invisible hud with text about version in left corner. Also Double values concern any buff.

----------


## ElijahBailey

Latest version is also slower  :Frown:  It got too laggy so I reverted to prior version. Maybe too many arrows?

----------


## KillerJohn

> That's hell of a good work sir! 
> Thanks for comments, and nice config, and changing those damn keybindings by default )
> btw
> Hud seem to work slow, it cannot follow the changes smoothly.
> 
> edit:
> now some bug occured : nephelem valor stack timer got doubled - i've came back to game from windows and there it was - earlier in the same place i had Battle Rage (hint)
> 
> Attachment 12318





> Awesome! Huge update, will try it out asap and see if I run into anything not working.
> 
> 
> Great work killerJohn!
> 
> 
> Update: Ran fine for a few minutes and then ran into a problem.
> 
> 
> ...





> Affermative, same exceptions here, and invisible hud with text about version in left corner. Also Double values concern any buff.


Buff bar bug found, thanks to you, guys! RC2 coming soon.
This is the cause of the insane instability, lag, double timers, etc.

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.1.28.1 RC2*
- fixed: a bug of buff timer display, causing insane amount of resource allocation, lag, crashes
- added: ping shape alternatives to the Manual
- changed: "time to next level" changed to "next level" on gain panel

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.1.28.2 RC3*
- fixed: item quality levels was not updated after the items was identified
- fixed: Sin Heart is no longer a monster
- fixed: RC2 was a broken build, props to Visual Studio...

----------


## resu

> sorry, I misunderstood you. You need maximum resouces. I can make a new option to show maximum values next to the current values. for example: "30%/125" and "41/125"
> 
> good?


that would be awesome, thanks!

----------


## KillerJohn

> that would be awesome, thanks!


it is already in the latest release (RC3), you are welcome!

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.1.28.3 RC4*
- added: option to config.xml to specify the Diablo 3 window's title (default is "Diablo III"), probably you will need this for non-english clients

----------


## Lacraiamorta

hello friend. When I press the button ''O'' ( friend painel) nothing happens. Could you explain how I install this prgrama?

----------


## KillerJohn

> hello friend. When I press the button ''O'' ( friend painel) nothing happens. Could you explain how I install this prgrama?


use the latest version (RC4) and read the doc\manual.txt

----------


## Lacraiamorta

> use the latest version (RC4) and read the doc\manual.txt


My version this is .

Sorry I still do not understand how to install this program. I open diablo 3 before or after the turbo hud? When I press f1 my screen flickers. I grip the friend panel this hour? : (. I'm completely lost

----------


## haxxie

Link to screenshot: imgur: the simple image sharer

What happened: Zoned into a zone and every mob suddenly appeared as elites on the minimap

acd_dump.txt attached.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Link to screenshot: imgur: the simple image sharer
> 
> What happened: Zoned into a zone and every mob suddenly appeared as elites on the minimap
> 
> acd_dump.txt attached.


there is only 1 monster in your log... a unique zombie mob.

----------


## haxxie

> there is only 1 monster in your log... a unique zombie mob.


I assume that it showed every single mob on the minimap as a unique zombie mob since every mob showed up as elite mobs.

----------


## KillerJohn

> I assume that it showed every single mob on the minimap as a unique zombie mob since every mob showed up as elite mobs.


next time please make the acd_dump before you kill the mobs  :Smile:

----------


## haxxie

> next time please make the acd_dump before you kill the mobs


Got it, will remember if it happens again.

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.1.30.0 RC5*
- note: RC5 timebomb is still 2013. february 1.
- fixed: UI element caching
- fixed: sometimes "Shielding" elite affix was displayed twice

----------


## KillerJohn

this is so sad  :Frown: 
Visual representation of the pick-up radius you have. : Diablo

----------


## bloddyd3

ned some help instaling ..

----------


## azgul

> this is so sad 
> Visual representation of the pick-up radius you have. : Diablo


Ha ha.. You can link to my video  :Big Grin:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Ha ha.. You can link to my video


I do not have a reddit account :\
and I don't think that tools like HUD are allowed there

----------


## KillerJohn

> ned some help instaling ..


more details please  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.2.1.0 STABLE*
- added: adjustments for 1.0.7.14456
- fixed: some actors (especially "voiceovers") are no longer monsters
NOTE: this release is for 1.0.6, not 1.0.7, but it contains 1.0.7 data too

----------


## gamerscore

Latest version worked the 1st time I ran it with my level 30 DH, then the problem started when I switched to my level 100 paragon char resumed game, nothing happened, HUD flickered for half a second and disappeared permanently, and so I checked win7 task manager and did not find the process. Tested with my other chars, problem still persist--no HUD. I always run D3 in window mode/windowed fullscreen. Does this problem relate to "TurboHUD is sending an NTP Time query at startup to query the current time. If it fails, HUD will exit immediately." ?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Latest version worked the 1st time I ran it with my level 30 DH, then the problem started when I switched to my level 100 paragon char resumed game, nothing happened, HUD flickered for half a second and disappeared permanently, and so I checked win7 task manager and did not find the process. Tested with my other chars, problem still persist--no HUD. I always run D3 in window mode/windowed fullscreen. Does this problem relate to "TurboHUD is sending an NTP Time query at startup to query the current time. If it fails, HUD will exit immediately." ?


NTP query is sent only once, when the HUD starts. do you have any exceptions in the .\logs\exceptions file ?

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.2.1.1 STABLE for 13644/14456*
- changed: timebomb will expire on 2013. march 1
- changed: there will be two releases until 1.0.7 comes out: one for 1.0.6 (13644) and one for the current PTR (14456)

----------


## gamerscore

double post pls detele

----------


## gamerscore

> NTP query is sent only once, when the HUD starts. do you have any exceptions in the .\logs\exceptions file ?


There is no exceptions file in that folder, only status.txt. 

I tried your latest 13.2.1.1. for 13644, amazingly that worked for me always. I don't know what's the diff. with the last 13.2.1.0, but it did the trick.

Umm.. what's a timebomb? Thanks.

----------


## KillerJohn

> There is no exceptions file in that folder, only status.txt. 
> 
> I tried your latest 13.2.1.1. for 13644, amazingly that worked for me always. I don't know what's the diff. with the last 13.2.1.0, but it did the trick.
> 
> Umm.. what's a timebomb? Thanks.


Yeah it was the timebomb  :Smile:  "timebomb" means that at a specific time (today) a version stops working, forcing users to update to the latest one, with updated and expanded timebomb expiration date. This was your problem.

----------


## MrBianko

Plz add DPS/damage done by run and area.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Plz add DPS/damage done by run and area.


sadly there is no information in the D3 client to calculate this

----------


## prrovoss

> sadly there is no information in the D3 client to calculate this





> incomming dmg per second chart (analog to the outgoing dps chart) and a life per second/life-heal chart


is this impossible too?

----------


## haxxie

Has anyone noticed extreme FPS drops when enabling the hud even though Enable desktop composition is enabled?

----------


## KillerJohn

> is this impossible too?


yes, because D3 client only has the value of your current health, and there is no detailed info for ex: your hp drops from 100 to 70, but there is no info that this is caused by 45 incoming damage and 15 health regen...

----------


## KillerJohn

..........




> Guys, my younger son got sick: pseudocroup
> It can be pretty serious, so I'll be afk for a while (a few days). I'll be online from my phone, but you have to help each other if somebody has a problem.
> Thank you, and please cross your fingers, wish us luck!

----------


## cocaineinmyeurethra

Every time I run this it won't detect my battletag, and I cannot post my log because it never would start up the first time and download :/

----------


## azgul

> Every time I run this it won't detect my battletag, and I cannot post my log because it never would start up the first time and download :/


There's two exes in the newest build, the highest build number is the ptr version. So if you're playing on 1.0.6 you should be using the 13xxx build  :Smile:

----------


## resu

> Every time I run this it won't detect my battletag, and I cannot post my log because it never would start up the first time and download :/


click your friends menu and it will detect your battle tag

----------


## KillerJohn

> Every time I run this it won't detect my battletag, and I cannot post my log because it never would start up the first time and download :/


be sure you are running HUD as administrator

----------


## KillerJohn

NOTE: I did not forgot the YouTube contest but currently I'm looking like a poisoned mouse...

*The winners of the YouTube Video Contest are:*

enigma1989
Azgul

They did a great job, and I'm proud of them!
However I'm a little sad, because only TWO people wanted to contribute  :Frown: 

The Winners should PM me with 3 instance private keys (they can be the same) and 3 BattleTags.
_Azgul_ is currently a big help in testing and brainstorming, so _enigma1989_, if you want to "brainstorm", please send me your Skype ID too  :Wink: 
After my son is cured, we can make a group chat to talk about the HUD, and exchange ideas, future feature plans, etc.

Thank you guys the awesome videos!

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.2.2.0 STABLE for 13644/14528*
- added: adjustments for 1.0.7.14528
- added: support for Uber areas

----------


## gamerscore

I would like to have a Bash-Punish countdown timer (5s), it doesn't have an icon though unlike Frenzy, so I don't know if this would be feasible.

----------


## KillerJohn

> I would like to have a Bash-Punish countdown timer (5s), it doesn't have an icon though unlike Frenzy, so I don't know if this would be feasible.


so it is exactly like Familiar?

----------


## kreatin

Im either blind or extreamly stupid, but i cant get it to work. Clicking the 13.whatever exe and nothing happens, first time i clicked it, it made a few folders.

really sorry if you explained this in you're main thread. But like i said, im blind or stupid. =/

edit 1: Yes, im running it as administrator

----------


## azgul

> Im either blind or extreamly stupid, but i cant get it to work. Clicking the 13.whatever exe and nothing happens, first time i clicked it, it made a few folders.
> 
> really sorry if you explained this in you're main thread. But like i said, im blind or stupid. =/
> 
> edit 1: Yes, im running it as administrator


Running Windowed mode/full screen windowed?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Im either blind or extreamly stupid, but i cant get it to work. Clicking the 13.whatever exe and nothing happens, first time i clicked it, it made a few folders.
> 
> really sorry if you explained this in you're main thread. But like i said, im blind or stupid. =/
> 
> edit 1: Yes, im running it as administrator


it is not working in fullscreen mode (but works for fullscreen windowed and normal windowed)

----------


## Arkahr

Weird behavior for players battle tag ver. 13.2.1.1

On the left is our group order, on the right bug occurence.

----------


## Arkahr

> I would like to have a Bash-Punish countdown timer (5s), it doesn't have an icon though unlike Frenzy, so I don't know if this would be feasible.





> so it is exactly like Familiar?


Almost.



```
Barbarian_Male-104	0xCE5	82	2014183506	7	1337532130
	buff_icon_count0	0x1358A	-	1	Bash
 	skill_total	0x1358A	-	1	Bash
 	skill	0x1358A	-	1	Bash
 	buff_active	0x1358A	-	1	Bash
 	buff_icon_end_tick0	0x1358A	-	10374	Bash
 	buff_icon_start_tick0	0x1358A	-	10074	Bash
 	power_buff_0_visual_effect_b	0x1358A	-	1	Bash
```

After every attack using Bash-Punish buff_icon_start_tick0 & buff_icon_end_tick0 are refreshed also buff_icon_count0 if less or equal than 3

Unlike Familiar, if buff is not up, in acd_data all fields exists



```
 	buff_icon_count0	0x1358A	-	0	Bash
 	skill_total	0x1358A	-	1	Bash
 	skill	0x1358A	-	1	Bash
 	buff_active	0x1358A	-	0	Bash
 	buff_icon_end_tick0	0x1358A	-	0	Bash
 	buff_icon_start_tick0	0x1358A	-	0	Bash
 	power_buff_0_visual_effect_b	0x1358A	-	0	Bash
```

So its rather like refreshing timer, than simple countdown of 5 s.
Btw familiar buff countdown seems to be lagging, if i stand still it is not changing time sometimes for 5s, that doesn't occur when i'm moving around.


P.S.
I wish your son all the best, and good health.

----------


## gamerscore

Yep it's more of a refreshing timer. Stacks (max of 3) of the bash-punish will be a real benefit too if it will be shown.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Almost.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Barbarian_Male-104	0xCE5	82	2014183506	7	1337532130
> 	buff_icon_count0	0x1358A	-	1	Bash
>  	skill_total	0x1358A	-	1	Bash
>  	skill	0x1358A	-	1	Bash
> ...


thanks for the dumps but I still cant imagine how this works  :Smile: 
I will try to ask azgul to lend me his barb again, then I can experiment with Bash skill...

my son is now in a bit better shape, but breathing out is still hard for him...

----------


## KillerJohn

> Weird behavior for players battle tag ver. 13.2.1.1
> Attachment 12381
> On the left is our group order, on the right bug occurence.


calculating that what icon on the left side belongs to a player is a real nightmare. Currently I have no perfect solution for this. You can disable HUD nameplates and let D3 to display them...

----------


## Arkahr

> thanks for the dumps but I still cant imagine how this works 
> I will try to ask azgul to lend me his barb again, then I can experiment with Bash skill...


Its pretty straightforward.



You attack mob first time, Bash-Punish has 1 stack and last 5 sec, if during those 5 sec you hit 2nd time, Bash refeshes having now 2 stacks of buff, and again buff lasts for 5 sec. Up to 3 stacks, every single hit keeps refreshing this buff. If you miss 5 sec time window, buff is lost so property *buff_icon_count0* go back to 0

----------


## subfins

Is there a way to get this (awesome) app to work while mutliboxing? I was trying it last night and it just wouldn't start up.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Is there a way to get this (awesome) app to work while mutliboxing? I was trying it last night and it just wouldn't start up.


no. but I'm thinking about it. One of my problems about this is that I can't test multiboxing...

----------


## KillerJohn

wow, 1.0.6 launcher is updated to a new version, and now D3 is not running in my vmware build/test virtual machine anymore. It says my VGA is "not supported"....

update: until somebody figures out how the hell can we solve this, I can't continue TurboHUD  :Frown:

----------


## cughin

just got this yesterday and was loving it. but seems with 1.06a mini patch its done something cause now its punishing my fps....(composition was already enabled)

----------


## apanon

Other people are reporting this problem thats are not even using VM's.
If I find anything I will update here.


EDIT: just hit escape on that error window instead clicking OK




> wow, 1.0.6 launcher is updated to a new version, and now D3 is not running in my vmware build/test virtual machine anymore. It says my VGA is "not supported"....
> 
> update: until somebody figures out how the hell can we solve this, I can't continue TurboHUD

----------


## KillerJohn

> Other people are reporting this problem thats are not even using VM's.
> If I find anything I will update here.
> 
> 
> EDIT: just hit escape on that error window instead clicking OK


Thanks, "escape works"! WOW that irony...

----------


## sm0g

Hi guys,sorry for not reading the whole topic,but let me know ,anyone reported ban for using this so far?I like the concept ,but somehow im afraid of memory reading stuffs.(maybe because i dont know how do they work lol :Smile:  )

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hi guys,sorry for not reading the whole topic,but let me know ,anyone reported ban for using this so far?I like the concept ,but somehow im afraid of memory reading stuffs.(maybe because i dont know how do they work lol )


there was no ban.

short version: it is reading memory <-- this is how memory reading works  :Wink: 

long version: it is using ReadProcessMemory API to read D3's memory. And is is creating a topmost layered winforms window with transparency and draws on that. NOTHING else.

----------


## sm0g

> there was no ban.
> 
> short version: it is reading memory <-- this is how memory reading works 
> 
> long version: it is using ReadProcessMemory API to read D3's memory. And is is creating a topmost layered winforms window with transparency and draws on that. NOTHING else.


So its basically safe ( i know devil never sleeps,but no ban makes me think they cant/dont want to detect turbohud).
Thanks to clarify me hows the boat sailing  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> So its basically safe ( i know devil never sleeps,but no ban makes me think they cant/dont want to detect turbohud).
> Thanks to clarify me hows the boat sailing


No, it is not safe. It SEEMS safe, but it does not means that tomorrow they will not ban all TurboHUD (and LootAlert, and all memread tool) users

----------


## angra311

since about 8am EST this morning, I've been getting exceptions and the HUD not working. Dunno if this is general or specific to me. I downloaded a fresh RC and the behavior remained.

some excerpt from exceptions.txt:




> 2013.02.06 08:06:25.366	collect exception (System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
> at ..()
> at ..())
> 2013.02.06 08:06:25.393	collect exception (System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
> at ..()
> at ..())

----------


## KillerJohn

> since about 8am EST this morning, I've been getting exceptions and the HUD not working. Dunno if this is general or specific to me. I downloaded a fresh RC and the behavior remained.
> 
> some excerpt from exceptions.txt:


what changed? your character? skills? area where you play?

----------


## angra311

> what changed? your character? skills? area where you play?


nothing that noticeable. Maybe how much gold I had, how many kills I had, etc.

However just as mysteriously, it started working again.

I will keep an eye out for additional strangeness and attempt to isolate if it comes up again.

I had begun to wonder if it was a server side issue and posted here in case others had similar experience.

Cheers on amazing product.

----------


## angra311

> nothing that noticeable. Maybe how much gold I had, how many kills I had, etc.
> 
> However just as mysteriously, it started working again.
> 
> I will keep an eye out for additional strangeness and attempt to isolate if it comes up again.
> 
> I had begun to wonder if it was a server side issue and posted here in case others had similar experience.
> 
> Cheers on amazing product.


...and just as mysteriously it "stopped working" again. Well, it is actually running, not crashing, and I hear the sounds, but the overlay is not being drawn correctly. I will poke around to try and isolate.

if I run the HUD with the d3 process minimized, it draws the initial overlay, asking for the social panel to be opened, but as soon as I restore the d3 window, the overlay goes into hiding.

I will poke around in attempt to isolate behavior further.

----------


## KillerJohn

> ...and just as mysteriously it "stopped working" again. Well, it is actually running, not crashing, and I hear the sounds, but the overlay is not being drawn correctly. I will poke around to try and isolate.
> 
> if I run the HUD with the d3 process minimized, it draws the initial overlay, asking for the social panel to be opened, but as soon as I restore the d3 window, the overlay goes into hiding.
> 
> I will poke around in attempt to isolate behavior further.


hi!
when the next version comes out on next week please drop me a pm, and I will give you a debug build. You will run that build and then when an exception comes to the surface the log will contain much more data - probably it will help me to find the bug.

ps: cleanup your inbox  :Smile:

----------


## angra311

Roger that - I've never used a board with a such a tiny inbox allotment ^_^.

I have found that I can rescue the overlay by changing resolutions, modes, window sizes, or something. Nothing is showing up in the exceptions file when I lose the overlay. Will continue to investigate!

----------


## KillerJohn

> Roger that - I've never used a board with a such a tiny inbox allotment ^_^.
> 
> I have found that I can rescue the overlay by changing resolutions, modes, window sizes, or something. Nothing is showing up in the exceptions file when I lose the overlay. Will continue to investigate!


HUD is attaching itself to the first window with the title "Diablo III". Are you sure that you are not opening D3 folder with windows explorer accidently? (it's title is Diablo III too...)

----------


## cinq

> HUD is attaching itself to the first window with the title "Diablo III". Are you sure that you are not opening D3 folder with windows explorer accidently? (it's title is Diablo III too...)


Sir KJ,

I have read your manual many times, and I still couldn't get to work. Maybe I'm not doing it right?

Start the PC...right clicked 13644.exe, run as admin....i get a popup "Do you want the following program from an unknown publisher to make changes to your computer" I clicked yes...but nothing.

Started D3...log in, open friend's list..waited....start the ACT...hoping to see all the cool stuff I see on this forum, but nothing.  :Frown: 

Please advise...I'll get you a bottle of a BECK!  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Sir KJ,
> 
> I have read your manual many times, and I still couldn't get to work. Maybe I'm not doing it right?
> 
> Start the PC...right clicked 13644.exe, run as admin....i get a popup "Do you want the following program from an unknown publisher to make changes to your computer" I clicked yes...but nothing.
> 
> Started D3...log in, open friend's list..waited....start the ACT...hoping to see all the cool stuff I see on this forum, but nothing. 
> 
> Please advise...I'll get you a bottle of a BECK!


try turning off the UAC in windows and please report back.

when "nothing happens" for you, check the windows task manager's process list and see that turbohud is running or not. check your logs folder too. you are using english client?

----------


## Asgardian

> Sir KJ,
> 
> I have read your manual many times, and I still couldn't get to work. Maybe I'm not doing it right?
> 
> Start the PC...right clicked 13644.exe, run as admin....i get a popup "Do you want the following program from an unknown publisher to make changes to your computer" I clicked yes...but nothing.
> 
> Started D3...log in, open friend's list..waited....start the ACT...hoping to see all the cool stuff I see on this forum, but nothing. 
> 
> Please advise...I'll get you a bottle of a BECK!


Open the HUD after the game is open.

After last releases, the process will terminate itself if it cant find Diablo3 open... at least for me.

----------


## cinq

> try turning off the UAC in windows and please report back.
> 
> when "nothing happens" for you, check the windows task manager's process list and see that turbohud is running or not. check your logs folder too. you are using english client?


Sir KJ,

I checked, the process was running. Should I be loading both executable files? I tried 13644 first, didn't notice anything, then I open 14528. This is right after I started up the game, but didn't log in yet. Then I logged in, open the buddy list. Start the ACT, everything looked normal. No special T.HUD monitoring at all. 

Checked the "Logs" folder...1 file "Status.txt" and here it reads:

2013.02.10 09:54:07.226	ntptime query success: lag=100ms, diff=-4663ms
2013.02.10 09:54:07.813	loading monsters
2013.02.10 09:54:07.813	loading character classes
2013.02.10 09:54:07.844	loading 'dontcare' SNOs
2013.02.10 09:54:11.994	loading items
2013.02.10 09:54:12.025	loading areas
2013.02.10 09:54:12.056	loading exp tables
2013.02.10 09:54:12.337	loading low-level attributes
2013.02.10 09:54:12.337	loading high-level attributes
2013.02.10 09:54:12.352	loading item groups
2013.02.10 09:54:12.836	loading powers
2013.02.10 09:54:12.852	mapping attributes
2013.02.10 09:54:12.867	loading special collections
2013.02.10 09:54:12.945	private and public id generated
2013.02.10 09:54:13.023	loading data
2013.02.10 09:54:13.023	starting collector
2013.02.10 09:56:08.392	ntptime query success: lag=119ms, diff=-62ms
2013.02.10 09:56:08.980	loading monsters
2013.02.10 09:56:08.988	loading character classes
2013.02.10 09:56:09.015	loading 'dontcare' SNOs
2013.02.10 09:56:13.225	loading items
2013.02.10 09:56:13.260	loading areas
2013.02.10 09:56:13.284	loading exp tables
2013.02.10 09:56:13.580	loading low-level attributes
2013.02.10 09:56:13.591	loading high-level attributes
2013.02.10 09:56:13.604	loading item groups
2013.02.10 09:56:14.100	loading powers
2013.02.10 09:56:14.122	mapping attributes
2013.02.10 09:56:14.132	loading special collections
2013.02.10 09:56:14.281	loading data
2013.02.10 09:56:14.282	starting collector
2013.02.10 09:58:24.653	ntptime query success: lag=111ms, diff=-55ms
2013.02.10 09:58:25.243	loading monsters
2013.02.10 09:58:25.252	loading character classes
2013.02.10 09:58:25.278	loading 'dontcare' SNOs
2013.02.10 09:58:29.509	loading items
2013.02.10 09:58:29.542	loading areas
2013.02.10 09:58:29.568	loading exp tables
2013.02.10 09:58:29.858	loading low-level attributes
2013.02.10 09:58:29.868	loading high-level attributes
2013.02.10 09:58:29.882	loading item groups
2013.02.10 09:58:30.381	loading powers
2013.02.10 09:58:30.404	mapping attributes
2013.02.10 09:58:30.415	loading special collections
2013.02.10 09:58:30.567	loading data
2013.02.10 09:58:30.569	starting collector




With UAC off, still nothing. Could it be that I'm using Win7 64bits?

----------


## cinq

I just ran 13644 in Win XP compatibility mode...I got something in my "runs" folder...my battletag...and xml files. But no monitoring in the game.

----------


## resu

> I just ran 13644 in Win XP compatibility mode...I got something in my "runs" folder...my battletag...and xml files. But no monitoring in the game.


you need to run the game in windows or windows fullscreen mode

----------


## cinq

> you need to run the game in windows or windows fullscreen mode


Um, I think it's "fullscreen mode" when you play the game is it not?

Can you tell me how you start up step by step?

1: Start Diablo..Login
2: Start THud...which .exe? there are two in the folder.
3: Do what to get the display/loggers on screen?

----------


## apanon

GOTO you graphics option ther eare 3
windowed, windowed fullscreen, and fullscreen
use one of the windowed modes
Ohh and Read the God damn manual




> Um, I think it's "fullscreen mode" when you play the game is it not?
> 
> Can you tell me how you start up step by step?
> 
> 1: Start Diablo..Login
> 2: Start THud...which .exe? there are two in the folder.
> 3: Do what to get the display/loggers on screen?

----------


## cinq

Sir, I thank you! The fullscreen mode actually did the trick! I did read the manual...must have missed it. Thanks again!

----------


## apanon

NP, glad I could help someone.




> Sir, I thank you! The fullscreen mode actually did the trick! I did read the manual...must have missed it. Thanks again!

----------


## KillerJohn

hi guys!

We are in a bit better shape now, next version (a beta, again) is already in the works. No new features, but improved stability and lower resource usage. And a huge structural change of the source code.

Currently I have to summon a small team of beta testers, because the first Stable is out and I will not publish betas anymore. Stable releases will be usually scheduled to every month's first monday.

The count of beta testers is limited to 5. If you want to be one of them, PM me. I'll decide about the beta testers on next monday, and I'll notify them (and only them) in PM on that day.

edit: you have to be on Skype to be a beta tester

----------


## KillerJohn

> NP, glad I could help someone.


I am glad that you helped him! If you need an other contributor key, PM me with the usual IDs  :Wink:

----------


## ElijahBailey

Just FYI I've been running with the 13.2.2 version and it seems to be crashing more, sometimes mid-game esp upon leaving and resuming games. I looked at the debug logs and all the errors I saw were of these two types:

00:20:51.381	Collect exception (System.ArgumentNullException: Value cannot be null.
Parameter name: path2
at System.IO.Path.Combine(String path1, String path2)
at ..(String[] )
at ..()
at ..()
at ..())

2013.01.24 22:58:21.483	hud content paint error (System.OverflowException: Value was either too large or too small for an Int32.
at System.Convert.ToInt32(Double value)
at ..( )
at ..()
at ..())

----------


## vasipup

Big thanks to author for his utility, it`s awesome!
But can`t you please tell me how can I change displayed monster names to their russian translation?

----------


## apanon

KJ your box is full.

----------


## Asgardian

> KJ your box is full.


This.

Tried to pm you about the beta right after you posted.

----------


## Arkahr

> But can`t you please tell me how can I change displayed monster names to their russian translation?


I think you can't, when you use DEBUG hotkey (CTRL+ALT+D) in localized game (for me for instance it could be polish, but i usualy play in english) you still get all names of objects in game in english. And TurboHUD is using those names to display informations. Maybe it could be possible using some localization files (made by users for instance) to make what you are requesting. But as for now there is no feature like this.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Big thanks to author for his utility, it`s awesome!
> But can`t you please tell me how can I change displayed monster names to their russian translation?


You can't. Monster and item database is pre-compiled and stored in the HUD.

----------


## KillerJohn

> hi guys!
> 
> We are in a bit better shape now, next version (a beta, again) is already in the works. No new features, but improved stability and lower resource usage. And a huge structural change of the source code.
> 
> Currently I have to summon a small team of beta testers, because the first Stable is out and I will not publish betas anymore. Stable releases will be usually scheduled to every month's first monday.
> 
> The count of beta testers is limited to 5. If you want to be one of them, PM me. I'll decide about the beta testers on next monday, and I'll notify them (and only them) in PM on that day.
> 
> edit: you have to be on Skype to be a beta tester





> KJ your box is full.


50 message limit. nice...  :Smile: 
cleaned!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## gamerscore

Awaiting next version that works with new 1.07 patch on the live servers (US).  :Cool:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Awaiting next version that works with new 1.07 patch on the live servers (US).


Awaiting end of the maintenance on the EU servers  :Wink:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Awaiting end of the maintenance on the EU servers


It seems that the last stable build of TurboHUD for 1.0.7 PTR is not working with the LIVE 1.0.7, so I have to assemble the beta team ASAP to test my current beta version.
We have to make it Stable asap...

Now I'm going to a playhouse with my sons - EU region is still under maintenance. In the next 6 hours I'll be back with a working TurboHUD beta for 1.0.7 and beta testers can start testing it.

----------


## vasipup

Actually, you can upgrade right now to US version and make testing on AM servers. You just need to change enEU to enUS in agent.db file in program data/battle.net/agent folder.

----------


## KillerJohn

offtopic: ROFL, gold price is 0,10 in EU, lower limit is removed by Blizzard. morons... This will ruin economy further and further...

----------


## spankyderboss

can we use it right now after patch / euserver

----------


## azgul

> offtopic: ROFL, gold price is 0,10 in EU, lower limit is removed by Blizzard. morons... This will ruin economy further and further...


I'm guessing they want to (be able to) compete with the 3rd party sites..  :Smile: 

e: I don't have access to the RMAH on us - can anyone say what it says for the last 10 trades, please?

----------


## spankyderboss

dont work for me  :Big Grin:

----------


## KillerJohn

> dont work for me


of course it dont work. read back 1 page please.

----------


## KillerJohn

*Beta tester selection will be closed in 1 hour.*

----------


## spankyderboss

so we have to wait right ?

----------


## KillerJohn

"Shoutbawx [Archives]" <------ this. HOW THE HELL CAN I CLOSE THIS ?  :Frown:

----------


## Acestess

i send u a msg to be a beta tester

----------


## loafer

Currently at $0.27

Last 10 trades at $0.25




> I'm guessing they want to (be able to) compete with the 3rd party sites.. 
> 
> e: I don't have access to the RMAH on us - can anyone say what it says for the last 10 trades, please?

----------


## KillerJohn

*Beta tester selection is closed.*
Beta testers are chosen and notified in PM - based on available time, posts in this topic, etc.

I want to say a thanks to everybody who offered help in beta testing.
Sadly my time is very limited today, so I can't reply to PM's offering help, but you have to know guys, I appreciate it!

Note: Beta testers should contact me on skype as soon as possible. The first 1.0.7 beta is already compiled, and hot. Waiting for you guys.

----------


## prrovoss

> I'm guessing they want to (be able to) compete with the 3rd party sites.. 
> 
> e: I don't have access to the RMAH on us - can anyone say what it says for the last 10 trades, please?



they will never be able to compete with the 3rd party sites^^ they will allways be at least 15% higher than the internetshops

----------


## KillerJohn

double post...

----------


## pompidoux

Hi,

No (beta) version 1.0.7 for donators?  :Frown:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hi,
> 
> No (beta) version 1.0.7 for donators?


this is not related to the contributor/donator status. Most of the beta testers are not contributors.
You really don't have to wait too long, be patient please  :Smile: 
First tests shows 1.0.7 version is stable, but we need a few hours to test it.

----------


## pompidoux

> this is not related to the contributor/donator status. Most of the beta testers are not contributors.
> You really don't have to wait too long, be patient please 
> First tests shows 1.0.7 version is stable, but we need a few hours to test it.


Ok no problems, ty...

----------


## azgul

Just sharing my drop.xml because I think it's pretty nice. It's really easy to limit a given itemtype (i.e. armors) to being ilvl 62 or higher for example, or turning off helms completely like I've done, but still being able to reenable them later.

[XML] drop.xml - Pastebin.com

----------


## vasipup

Nice thank you. Interesting, can I keep my current drop config in xml comments like
<!-- <config>
<item_1 enabled="1" min_ilvl="0" min_quality="9" sound="legendary.wav" groups="" background_color="192,255,160,0" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" comment="" />
<item_2 enabled="1" min_ilvl="0" min_quality="6" sound="jewelry.wav" groups="ring,amulet" background_color="192,255,255,0" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" comment="" />
</config> -->

And by the way, how is it going with stable release? =)

----------


## prrovoss

> Just sharing my drop.xml because I think it's pretty nice. It's really easy to limit a given itemtype (i.e. armors) to being ilvl 62 or higher for example, or turning off helms completely like I've done, but still being able to reenable them later.
> 
> [XML] drop.xml - Pastebin.com



thx!  :Smile: 

does anyone have a pickit.ini similar nice configured like this?

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.2.13.0 STABLE for 14633*
NOTE: this version is for patch 1.0.7
- added: HUD is clipping by the item compare panel
- improved: passive skills are readed properly from player data instead of figuring out from current buffs
- fixed: a few small bugs
- added: all uber bosses are forced to elite category
- added: new subgroups of plans: plans_4prop, plans_5prop, plans_6prop, plans_bound, plans_legendary
- added: new subgroups of gems: gems_high
- added: new pickit attribute "gem_quality" (for example 8 = flawless squares)
- changed: pickit.ini template

----------


## Ethezial

> *13.2.13.0 STABLE for 14633*
> NOTE: this version is for patch 1.0.7
> - added: HUD is clipping by the item compare panel
> - improved: passive skills are readed properly from player data instead of figuring out from current buffs
> - fixed: a few small bugs
> - added: all uber bosses are forced to elite category
> - added: new subgroups of plans: plans_4prop, plans_5prop, plans_6prop, plans_bound, plans_legendary
> - added: new subgroups of gems: gems_high
> - added: new pickit attribute "gem_quality" (for example 8 = flawless squares)
> - changed: pickit.ini template


I love you.

----------


## ccKep

> I love you.


I second this, thanks alot KJ!

----------


## sunamiebob

> I second this, thanks alot KJ!


And I third.

----------


## haxxie

And fourth!

----------


## Kaboom56

sounds great!!

----------


## Ethezial

I thought I'd share these. I love the sound it makes when legys drop.The first one is for legy's and the second is for jewerly/other items. They're sounds from Zelda Link to the past.

http://noproblo.dayjo.org/ZeldaSound...temFanfare.wav

http://noproblo.dayjo.org/ZeldaSound...TTP_Rupee1.wav

----------


## KillerJohn

yesterday night we made a small new feature with the Beta Team: *Microsoft Voice Synth*
you still can use "sound" tag in drop.xml, but in the next release you can use a "speech" tag, and the HUD will speak the dropped item's name or it's group with MS Voice Synth.

----------


## Arkahr

> yesterday night we made a small new feature with the Beta Team: *Microsoft Voice Synth*
> you still can use "sound" tag in drop.xml, but in the next release you can use a "speech" tag, and the HUD will speak the dropped item's name or it's group with MS Voice Synth.


Sounds interesting  :Smile:

----------


## mrdarcy

I see you added references to the pickup for the new plans, were demonic essences added to that list? Thanks  :Wink:  BTW HUGE Fan of How I met your Mother and it always tickles me when I hear the "It's gonna be LEGENDARY!!!" Simply Stunning.

----------


## TehVoyager

OP i have a question regarding something said in the first post.

"- "pickit" evaluator (decide that an item is to "keep" or "sell")"

Can you explain more about this?

Edit: im looking at the Pickit.ini and i must say. oohh. fancy.

Anyone have some Pickit.ini settings for Barb gear?

----------


## prrovoss

> OP i have a question regarding something said in the first post.
> 
> "- "pickit" evaluator (decide that an item is to "keep" or "sell")"
> 
> Can you explain more about this?
> 
> Edit: im looking at the Pickit.ini and i must say. oohh. fancy.
> 
> Anyone have some Pickit.ini settings for Barb gear?



it has nothing to do with "pick items up" or so^^
its a nice feature, that displays a visual effect if you identify an item which is specified in the pickit.ini

for example:
if you have an entry in your pickit.ini that says: "gloves with more than 100 strength", then every gloves in your inventory (not your stash) will be highlighted that have more than 100 strength  :Wink: 

so if you have a very nice pickit.ini your never have to look at the stats of the items you just identified because TurboHUD will tell you if any item is nice  :Big Grin:  that saves much time.

but you need a nearly perfect worked out pickit.ini to not miss any good item^^
and by the way, i need such an ini too  :Big Grin:

----------


## KillerJohn

------------------

----------


## TehVoyager

> it has nothing to do with "pick items up" or so^^
> its a nice feature, that displays a visual effect if you identify an item which is specified in the pickit.ini
> 
> for example:
> if you have an entry in your pickit.ini that says: "gloves with more than 100 strength", then every gloves in your inventory (not your stash) will be highlighted that have more than 100 strength 
> 
> so if you have a very nice pickit.ini your never have to look at the stats of the items you just identified because TurboHUD will tell you if any item is nice  that saves much time.
> 
> but you need a nearly perfect worked out pickit.ini to not miss any good item^^
> and by the way, i need such an ini too


im aware its not a true pickit. thats what the module is called.

----------


## KillerJohn

> im aware its not a true pickit. thats what the module is called.


yeah, there is a good chance that I will rename the feature as "keepit" in the next stable release...

----------


## TehVoyager

I'd still like if someone could post a good "keepit" config for Barbarian... maybe i should look through the config again, see if i can fiddle with it.

i noticed my framerate slowing down a LOT with this active. any way to give it a lighter memory footprint kj?

----------


## haxxie

> I'd still like if someone could post a good "keepit" config for Barbarian... maybe i should look through the config again, see if i can fiddle with it.
> 
> i noticed my framerate slowing down a LOT with this active. any way to give it a lighter memory footprint kj?



I used to have the same and noticied that I wasn't using windows 7 aero theme, by using the aero theme I managed to get my normal framerate.

----------


## KillerJohn

> I'd still like if someone could post a good "keepit" config for Barbarian... maybe i should look through the config again, see if i can fiddle with it.
> 
> i noticed my framerate slowing down a LOT with this active. any way to give it a lighter memory footprint kj?


it is not memory, like haxxie said. It is in the manual to turn on desktop composition and Aero, because without them Windows' GDI+ is going nuts...

----------


## TehVoyager

i have those both on allready. do you actuailly mean i should turn them off?

----------


## powell42988

Hey i was just wondering how i can add Demonic essence to the list to ding like jewlery just so like if im speed clearing just for essences i know when to go back i messed with it for a bit not really sure how to do it tho thanks. messed around in the drop.xml for awile and just couldnt figure it out thanks!

----------


## KillerJohn

> i have those both on allready. do you actuailly mean i should turn them off?


No. You have to turn on aero and desktop composition. And maybe font smoothing.

----------


## Arkahr

> Hey i was just wondering how i can add Demonic essence to the list to ding like jewlery just so like if im speed clearing just for essences i know when to go back i messed with it for a bit not really sure how to do it tho thanks. messed around in the drop.xml for awile and just couldnt figure it out thanks!


You should add something like this, to the drop.xml


```
<item_de enabled="1" groups="Demonic Essence" sound="jewelery.wav" background_color="192,255,255,0" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" />
```

item_de could be item_3 or any else, but has to be unique in that file

any other item can be added to drop.xml using name or groups of item listed in file doc\items.txt

----------


## HeWhoIsUnknown

Can you use GetProcessByName instead of title because any folder with DIablo III in it gets attached by the HUD lol

----------


## powell42988

Thanks arkahr it worked with the circle now just working on why the sound wont work for it thanks for the help!

----------


## ElijahBailey

13.2.13.0: Bug report: Pickup radius seems to persist (i.e. if I hit a fleeting shrine, then exit game, resume game, pickup radius still shows the enlarged radius from the shrine).

----------


## KillerJohn

> 13.2.13.0: Bug report: Pickup radius seems to persist (i.e. if I hit a fleeting shrine, then exit game, resume game, pickup radius still shows the enlarged radius from the shrine).


I bet do you have 0 extra range. Am I right? In that case this bug can occur, but if you have at least 1 extra range from gear then your radius is always updating.
Bug fixed, thank you for the report!

----------


## KillerJohn

> Can you use GetProcessByName instead of title because any folder with DIablo III in it gets attached by the HUD lol


This is by design, because Diablo 3's main window IS NOT the one you see... GetProcessByName and using the process' main window is bugging when you are restarting the client. Of cource if I find out a proper way to find the right window of the process, I'll do that, but currently I'm pretty sure that Diablo 3 contains much more bugs than HUD  :Wink: 

I like my solution (more stable) and I did not used Windows Explorer folders since years. Total Commander FTW!

----------


## Hefram

Hi,

I just had to create a account now to write to you...  :Smile: 
Im a big fan of your work and wanted to tell you so for a long time but without an account it was hard haha... Been using the hud since first release. Excellent work!

Got a little request that I think will please allot of the Monks out there now with 1.0.7.
We got a skill(attack skill) with a rune that increase our dmg by 18% for 30 sec after hitting a mob with it for 3 hits. Its called Deadly Reach with rune Foresight.
This bonus dmg is something we want to have all the time up and running but there are currently no way of seeing this other than by having your char info up, this will take half the screen size  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 
Is there anyway for you to read out if Foresight is activated make it possible to add this information ex an icon or something on the screen?

Regards,
Your neighbor  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hi,
> 
> I just had to create a account now to write to you... 
> Im a big fan of your work and wanted to tell you so for a long time but without an account it was hard haha... Been using the hud since first release. Excellent work!
> 
> Got a little request that I think will please allot of the Monks out there now with 1.0.7.
> We got a skill(attack skill) with a rune that increase our dmg by 18% for 30 sec after hitting a mob with it for 3 hits. Its called Deadly Reach with rune Foresight.
> This bonus dmg is something we want to have all the time up and running but there are currently no way of seeing this other than by having your char info up, this will take half the screen size   
> Is there anyway for you to read out if Foresight is activated make it possible to add this information ex an icon or something on the screen?
> ...


I'll look into it, but I have no monk to test with. Maybe one of the Beta Team has and let me to use his account to do tests.

My neighbor?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## zangoc

hey, great hud nice job m8. (from what i see in secreen shots  :Smile: 
hud is not working for me, i play in full windowed mode, i installed .net 4 framework, windows aero is enabled and other thing for fps is enabled, exe is not creating any config file.
it is self exiting. here is log file 
2013.02.18 22:49:06.596	ntptime query success: lag=160ms, diff=-345ms
2013.02.18 22:49:07.212	loading monsters
2013.02.18 22:49:07.224	loading character classes
2013.02.18 22:49:07.253	loading 'dontcare' SNOs
2013.02.18 22:49:12.100	loading items
2013.02.18 22:49:12.142	loading areas
2013.02.18 22:49:12.169	loading exp tables
2013.02.18 22:49:12.502	loading low-level attributes
2013.02.18 22:49:12.513	loading high-level attributes

BTW english is not my native language, sry for grammer.

----------


## Arkahr

> I'll look into it, but I have no monk to test with. Maybe one of the Beta Team has and let me to use his account to do tests.


You realy need to see it for yourself ?  :Smile:  It goes like this :
in acd_dump there is:


```
buff_active	0x17713	-	0	Deadly Reach		
buff_icon_end_tick1	0x17713	-	0	Deadly Reach		
buff_icon_start_tick1	0x17713	-	0	Deadly Reach
```

upon hiting mob for third time there is:


```
buff_active	0x17713	-	1	Deadly Reach		
buff_icon_end_tick1	0x17713	-	31171	Deadly Reach		
buff_icon_start_tick1	0x17713	-	29371	Deadly Reach
```

but if you still have to see it for yourself im happy to help, i have monk, and all other classes.
Cheers

----------


## KillerJohn

> You realy need to see it for yourself ?  It goes like this :
> in acd_dump there is:
> 
> 
> ```
> buff_active	0x17713	-	0	Deadly Reach		
> buff_icon_end_tick1	0x17713	-	0	Deadly Reach		
> buff_icon_start_tick1	0x17713	-	0	Deadly Reach
> ```
> ...


thank you very much, this will be good for the first step. but tell a painter please what colors are where and close his eyes and force him to paint... I know, bad comparison, but... yeah...
Anyways, I'm much more curious about he told he is my neighbor...  :Smile: 


EDIT: well, now I don't understand. That skill (deadly reach) has no buff icon?, but it is a skill on the skillbar? (I mean not a passive?)

----------


## Arkahr

> EDIT: well, now I don't understand. That skill (deadly reach) has no buff icon?, but it is a skill on the skillbar? (I mean not a passive?)


Exactly  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Exactly


yeah... this is much easier to understand  :Smile:  maybe i can draw a 4-5 pixel thick red rectangle around the skill's icon when the buff is active. ok?

----------


## Arkahr

I don't know how about Hefram, but i think that the solution with 30secounds countdown on skill button could be better(similar display as you've done with Familiar). BTW how about countdown for Bash (Punish) whitch we talked about earlier ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TehVoyager

> 13.2.13.0: Bug report: Pickup radius seems to persist (i.e. if I hit a fleeting shrine, then exit game, resume game, pickup radius still shows the enlarged radius from the shrine).


i do not show the same behavior.




> I'll look into it, but I have no monk to test with. Maybe one of the Beta Team has and let me to use his account to do tests.
> 
> My neighbor?


This would be a decent change actuailly for a few abilities. Wizzy Familliar as an additional example.

----------


## KillerJohn

> i do not show the same behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> This would be a decent change actuailly for a few abilities. Wizzy Familliar as an additional example.


HUD is showing familiar buff's timer on the familiar skill itself since months  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> I don't know how about Hefram, but i think that the solution with 30secounds countdown on skill button could be better(similar display as you've done with Familiar). BTW how about countdown for Bash (Punish) whitch we talked about earlier ?




I still have no time for bash, working on a few projects and some HUD features too. Don't be afraid I did not forgot it.

----------


## R3peat

is it possible to add multiprocess suport? mby an option if i start turbohud to select a running diablo 3 process if there are more than on e?

im boxing with isboxer and i want to use turbohud too but it dont work cause d3 windows with isboxer got different names

----------


## KillerJohn

> is it possible to add multiprocess suport? mby an option if i start turbohud to select a running diablo 3 process if there are more than on e?
> 
> im boxing with isboxer and i want to use turbohud too but it dont work cause d3 windows with isboxer got different names


you can tell TurboHUD to use different D3 Window name (just look into your config.xml) but you can't select a process to read from.
This is already on my todolist, but frankly
1) I don't have isboxer
2) I don't care too much about isboxer (it is pretty much botting, just for some reason Blizzard allowed it... and if you are botting then why don't bot well with real bots?)
3) I'm very busy with some orders I got

----------


## zangoc

> hey, great hud nice job m8. (from what i see in secreen shots 
> hud is not working for me, i play in full windowed mode, i installed .net 4 framework, windows aero is enabled and other thing for fps is enabled, exe is not creating any config file.
> it is self exiting. here is log file 
> 2013.02.18 22:49:06.596	ntptime query success: lag=160ms, diff=-345ms
> 2013.02.18 22:49:07.212	loading monsters
> 2013.02.18 22:49:07.224	loading character classes
> 2013.02.18 22:49:07.253	loading 'dontcare' SNOs
> 2013.02.18 22:49:12.100	loading items
> 2013.02.18 22:49:12.142	loading areas
> ...


Still cant solve the problem , i also run as adminastrator.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Still cant solve the problem , i also run as adminastrator.


using the latest version? It has to create the config files... Any exceptions?

----------


## Matrony

KillerJohn, any ways of changing the in-game cursor?
with all the things in window (specialy when playing with 3 other ppl, like wiz ect)
I can't find my cursor on the screen most ofc the time hehe
I really wish i can select cursor (both normal and attack ones) from .cur on my computer.
I would personaly choose one that can start epilepsic seizures!! one i cant miss, really! lol
(sorry bad english)

----------


## zangoc

> using the latest version? It has to create the config files... Any exceptions?


Yes, latest, it is not creating. may be virus program or something i disable norton before start the exe but it is not worked.
I added exe to trust norton not working.

----------


## Hefram

> 


That would be excellent! Just something to remove that freeking annnnnoying that I have to open my char page all the time  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Yes, latest, it is not creating. may be virus program or something i disable norton before start the exe but it is not worked.
> I added exe to trust norton not working.


post your status and exceptions (if it is there) log from the logs folder.

----------


## KillerJohn

> KillerJohn, any ways of changing the in-game cursor?
> with all the things in window (specialy when playing with 3 other ppl, like wiz ect)
> I can't find my cursor on the screen most ofc the time hehe
> I really wish i can select cursor (both normal and attack ones) from .cur on my computer.
> I would personaly choose one that can start epilepsic seizures!! one i cant miss, really! lol
> (sorry bad english)


ofc I can't change the cursor. The only thing I can do is to draw something over it, with the usual 20 fps, so it will be not too precise...

----------


## KillerJohn

> I don't know how about Hefram, but i think that the solution with 30secounds countdown on skill button could be better(similar display as you've done with Familiar). BTW how about countdown for Bash (Punish) whitch we talked about earlier ?


about bash... that skill is a complete mess. It's timer is crazy. I made it to work, and display the ingame timer for it over the skill's icon (like familiar and that monk skill) but when you have 3 hits, it's timer is going crazy and goes below zero. SO, it's done, showing the timer (if the skill is not active then there is no number) but you have to figure out what the number means, because I'm unable do decode "Blizzard intelligence"...


EDIT: one of the beta testers figured out that the deadly reach timer is failing too, because it does not reset when you re-proc the skill. This means that Blizzard is not displaying icons for those skills because they are unable to do that (LOOOLOLOLOL ROFL)...
So I'm only able to display an X when Deadly Reach or Bash is active, and nothing when inactive. This is what I can read from D3 memory - the real data is server-side only... congratz...

----------


## zangoc

```
2013.02.20 14:04:35.956	ntptime query success: lag=121ms, diff=-244ms
2013.02.20 14:04:37.500	loading monsters
2013.02.20 14:04:37.522	loading character classes
2013.02.20 14:04:37.621	loading 'dontcare' SNOs
2013.02.20 14:04:48.180	loading items
2013.02.20 14:04:48.440	loading areas
2013.02.20 14:04:48.556	loading exp tables
2013.02.20 14:04:49.395	loading low-level attributes
2013.02.20 14:04:49.422	loading high-level attributes
2013.02.20 14:05:26.418	ntptime query success: lag=49ms, diff=-228ms
2013.02.20 14:05:27.943	loading monsters
2013.02.20 14:05:27.966	loading character classes
2013.02.20 14:05:28.098	loading 'dontcare' SNOs
2013.02.20 14:05:38.310	loading items
2013.02.20 14:05:38.446	loading areas
2013.02.20 14:05:39.026	loading exp tables
2013.02.20 14:05:40.115	loading low-level attributes
2013.02.20 14:05:40.148	loading high-level attributes
```

Nothing created just status log. i m trying version TurboHUD 13.2.13.0 - 14633.

----------


## KillerJohn

> ```
> 2013.02.20 14:04:35.956	ntptime query success: lag=121ms, diff=-244ms
> 2013.02.20 14:04:37.500	loading monsters
> 2013.02.20 14:04:37.522	loading character classes
> 2013.02.20 14:04:37.621	loading 'dontcare' SNOs
> 2013.02.20 14:04:48.180	loading items
> 2013.02.20 14:04:48.440	loading areas
> 2013.02.20 14:04:48.556	loading exp tables
> 2013.02.20 14:04:49.395	loading low-level attributes
> ...


Maybe your download is broken. It seems that loading the high-level attributes (called attribute processors) are failing and the HUD is crashing.
There is no reason to do this, because it is a very simple hashtable, so the only thing I can think of is that your exe is damaged.

----------


## zangoc

okay, i'll disable idm and try it again with different browsers.
and not worked.
i do something wrong, i try it on laptop and pc same log file.

----------


## TehVoyager

> 2) I don't care too much about isboxer (it is pretty much botting, just for some reason Blizzard allowed it... and if you are botting then why don't bot well with real bots?)


4 rep for burning the multiboxers (multiBOTTERS imo too man.)

----------


## KillerJohn

> 4 rep for burning the multiboxers (multiBOTTERS imo too man.)


I don't want to burn them, but I don't like the discrimination. They ARE botting on 3 accounts and playing on one. The only difference between multiboxers and botters is that they have to sit there and click... The strange thing is that I don't care about botters. They should bot if they can/want, it is really not my business. But they know they are in the dark side. They are in a win-or-loose lottery. Multiboxers are doing the same but ther face is huge like the moon (AND STREAMING IT LOLOLOL...) because they think they are awesome and Blizzard let them to cheat... And again, I'm not against cheating (in fact, TurboHUD is some kind of cheat too), but if blizzard let some people to cheat some way, they should let to cheat all ways...

----------


## Ethezial

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but I've searched on google and can't find anything. What kind of color system is used in creating the colors of everything in the HUD? like the 255,255,255,255. Normally it's only three numbers seperated by commas for the RGB color space. I initially thought maybe it was alpha, but it didn't come out to the right color when I went that route, so I must be wrong? I've been searching on google for half an hour  :Frown:

----------


## vasipup

is it possible to detect wizard blizzard on screen and draw a circle, showing it`s radius?

----------


## pompidoux

Hi Kj,

Great job, thank you...

1) Can you add a data collect for drop location? (for every legendary and shared with all users of turbo hud)
---) It's for statistics to see best farming areas...

2) Is it possible to detect number of elites for each area before explored it? (worth or not to farm....)

Regards,

----------


## gamerscore

I'm ok with BASH having no timer, only the number of stacks if that's doable. I appreciate your efforts.

----------


## ourtown

For the damned multiboxers the simple solution is to google 

isboxer How to rename windows 

and change config.xml

diablo_window_title="Diablo III"> to 

diablo_window_title="Diablo IIIa"> or whatever 

I havent tried running 2 or more TurboHUD instances but it probably works

----------


## Arkahr

> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but I've searched on google and can't find anything. What kind of color system is used in creating the colors of everything in the HUD? like the 255,255,255,255. Normally it's only three numbers seperated by commas for the RGB color space. I initially thought maybe it was alpha, but it didn't come out to the right color when I went that route, so I must be wrong? I've been searching on google for half an hour


The format is Alpha, Red, Green, Blue - so first number is for transparency  :Smile:  easiest way to check is to try it on gain_panel background. Setting font color with ARGB will lead you to nowhere, because in TurboHUD by default all fonts are displayed with black shadow.




> is it possible to detect wizard blizzard on screen and draw a circle, showing it`s radius?


If you are the wizard casting Blizzard then its possible using config.xml an last section <circles>. If not then no, actualy there is no function for that - but why would you like that?
Blizzard spell distance is rather acurate (a little bit smaller, maybe 1-2 y than its showing with dropping icy shards)

----------


## Ethezial

> The format is Alpha, Red, Green, Blue - so first number is for transparency  easiest way to check is to try it on gain_panel background. Setting font color with ARGB will lead you to nowhere, because in TurboHUD by default all fonts are displayed with black shadow.


THANK YOU! I was doing it in the format of Alpha being the last number in RGB, not the first! Silly me. Life saver you are!

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hi Kj,
> 
> Great job, thank you...
> 
> 1) Can you add a data collect for drop location? (for every legendary and shared with all users of turbo hud)
> ---) It's for statistics to see best farming areas...
> 
> 2) Is it possible to detect number of elites for each area before explored it? (worth or not to farm....)
> 
> Regards,


I was thinking about it, but currently TurboHUD's userbase if no to heavy - it's far from the point where a common data-aggregator website could kick in...

I can't detect anything "far" from you. What HUD can detect, it is already on the minimap...

----------


## prrovoss

so there is no way, to expand the radius in which the monsters on the minimap are displayed?

----------


## KillerJohn

> so there is no way, to expand the radius in which the monsters on the minimap are displayed?


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Do you really think that I manually set a limit on this? :confused:
The truth is that's all the information the Diablo 3 client has. The server sends only data near to you...

----------


## Arkahr

> about bash... that skill is a complete mess. It's timer is crazy. I made it to work, and display the ingame timer for it over the skill's icon (like familiar and that monk skill) but when you have 3 hits, it's timer is going crazy and goes below zero. SO, it's done, showing the timer (if the skill is not active then there is no number) but you have to figure out what the number means, because I'm unable do decode "Blizzard intelligence"...
> 
> 
> EDIT: one of the beta testers figured out that the deadly reach timer is failing too, because it does not reset when you re-proc the skill. This means that Blizzard is not displaying icons for those skills because they are unable to do that (LOOOLOLOLOL ROFL)...
> So I'm only able to display an X when Deadly Reach or Bash is active, and nothing when inactive. This is what I can read from D3 memory - the real data is server-side only... congratz...





> I'm ok with BASH having no timer, only the number of stacks if that's doable. I appreciate your efforts.


I appreciate your efforts too, KillerJohn. And stacks would be just fine. Thanks in advance  :Wink:

----------


## KillerJohn

> I appreciate your efforts too, KillerJohn. And stacks would be just fine. Thanks in advance


ohh I forgot to post here yesterday: displaying stacks for bash is done, tested, working. deadly reach has an "ON" label over the skill's icon when active.

----------


## gamerscore

> ohh I forgot to post here yesterday: displaying stacks for bash is done, tested, working. deadly reach has an "ON" label over the skill's icon when active.


Hah, I know you could do it. tyvm!

----------


## KillerJohn

the next stable release is coming in 3 days

----------


## moep77

Hello,
i have download the programm today and its my first steps.it look great. But can someone help me how i can deactived the hudes from the other party menber ? i dont want to see it,
And is the risk high to get banned ? 

Thx alot

----------


## prrovoss

> Hello,
> i have download the programm today and its my first steps.it look great. But can someone help me how i can deactived the hudes from the other party menber ? i dont want to see it,
> And is the risk high to get banned ? 
> 
> Thx alot



look for this code in the config.xml file


```

<personal>
        <!-- your own PersonalHUD settings -->
        <self>
            <foot>
                <!-- enable the class-specific resource arc(s) under the character -->
                <resource enabled="0" />
                <!-- enable the health warning indicator under the character -->
                <health enabled="0" />
            </foot>
            <head>
                <!-- settings for the health bar above the character's head -->
                <health enabled="0" color="255,0,255,0" />
                <potion_cooldown enabled="1" font_family="tahoma" font_size="12" font_bold="1" font_color="255,255,255,255" />
            </head>
        </self>
        <!-- party members' PersonalHUD settings -->
        <party>
            <foot>
                <!-- enable the class-specific resource arc(s) under the character -->
                <resource enabled="1" />
                <!-- enable the health warning indicator under the character -->
                <health enabled="1" />
            </foot>
            <head>
                <!-- settings for health bar above the character's head -->
                <health enabled="1" color="255,0,255,255" />
                <!-- setting how to see your party members' BattleTag -->
                <battle_tag enabled="1" font_family="courier" font_size="8" font_bold="0" font_color="255,0,255,255" />
            </head>
        </party>
    </personal> 


```

set enabled=0 and its done^^

----------


## cavewoman

Just used this on hard core and my game froze. Thanks!

----------


## KillerJohn

> Just used this on hard core and my game froze. Thanks!


I am sad to hear this, and I hope you did not died.
FYI: TurboHUD does not make a contact with D3 client so that crash was not caused by the HUD. In addition it is running in a .NET managed environment so unable to crash neither other processes or Windows itself.

----------


## broj

is there a way to fix my fps drop? my fps drops from 97 to 16 when i use turbohud
i enabled desktop composition and i turned on windows aero theme 
i use windows 7 64bit

----------


## KillerJohn

> is there a way to fix my fps drop? my fps drops from 97 to 16 when i use turbohud
> i enabled desktop composition and i turned on windows aero theme 
> i use windows 7 64bit


try to use "best appearance" settings (check all options)

----------


## cavewoman

> I am sad to hear this, and I hope you did not died.
> FYI: TurboHUD does not make a contact with D3 client so that crash was not caused by the HUD. In addition it is running in a .NET managed environment so unable to crash neither other processes or Windows itself.


I did die but no matter as I play eve now. But it was more then likely your program as my fps dropped significantly (I have a GTX 690 $1000 gfx card) so fps should not drop. And it didn't crash per say just froze. But in hard core you don't wait for the freeze to be done you alt f4 and pray for the best but that didn't come. Oh well, diablo is a dead game anyways just wanted to try out the hub because it made the game a bit better to play. Still got my pimped out SC character if they ever make this game worth playing again.

----------


## prrovoss

is it possible to show the position of health globes on the minimap?^^

and would it be possible to define several drop.ini files in the config.ini?

for example:


```

        <drop>
            <minimap enabled="1" size="3" color="192,255,255,0" />
            <ping enabled="0" speed="600" size="30" color="192,255,255,255" thickness="2" shape="rectangle" />
            <arrow on_screen="0" off_screen="0" color="192,255,255,255" thickness="5" end_cap="ArrowAnchor" dash="Solid" speed="600" start_range="10" end_range="15" />
            <label on_screen="0" off_screen="0" color="255,255,255,255" font_family="tahoma" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,0,0,0" />
        </drop> 


```

this is the default drop.ini file config
it displays all rare items i defined with a yellow dot on the minimap.

now i want to define a second drop.ini and a second entry in the config.ini for this new drop.ini. so i could define, that all ilvl63 items will be displayed with a red dot on the minimap^^ something like this:



```

        <drop1>
 <file="filepath"/>
            <minimap enabled="1" size="3" color="192,255,255,0" />
            <ping enabled="0" speed="600" size="30" color="192,255,255,255" thickness="2" shape="rectangle" />
            <arrow on_screen="0" off_screen="0" color="192,255,255,255" thickness="5" end_cap="ArrowAnchor" dash="Solid" speed="600" start_range="10" end_range="15" />
            <label on_screen="0" off_screen="0" color="255,255,255,255" font_family="tahoma" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,0,0,0" />
        </drop1>
<drop2>
<file="filepath"/>
            <minimap enabled="1" size="3" color="192,255,0,0" />
            <ping enabled="0" speed="600" size="30" color="192,255,255,255" thickness="2" shape="rectangle" />
            <arrow on_screen="0" off_screen="0" color="192,255,255,255" thickness="5" end_cap="ArrowAnchor" dash="Solid" speed="600" start_range="10" end_range="15" />
            <label on_screen="0" off_screen="0" color="255,255,255,255" font_family="tahoma" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,0,0,0" />
        </drop2> 


```


and another question  :Big Grin: 
is it possible to exclude special item groups from the drop.ini?



```

<item_6 enabled="1" min_ilvl="61" min_quality="6" sound="" groups="1h" background_color="192,255,255,0" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" comment="1h" /> 


```

->



```

<item_6 enabled="1" min_ilvl="61" min_quality="6" sound="" groups="1h, !1hmonk" background_color="192,255,255,0" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" comment="1h" /> 


```

like that^^ the second line would ping on all 1h weapons except 1h monk weapons  :Big Grin:

----------


## KillerJohn

> is it possible to show the position of health globes on the minimap?^^
> 
> and would it be possible to define several drop.ini files in the config.ini?
> 
> for example:
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


I can't make this now, because the current dev version is in a feature locked state. But I like your ideas, added to whishlist.

about your example: 1hmonk means every 1h a monk can use, and this group will be removed in next stable version, because it is useless.

----------


## prrovoss

ok, so it wont be possible to exclude special kinds of items from the drop.ini?

because i want to define all normal 1h weapons with ilvl>=61 except the witchdoc, demonHunter and monk weapons.

----------


## Arkahr

I also wanted to exclude some of weapons i dont use, since it's not that simple, i've just listed all of them by name



```
<axes enabled="1" min_quality="6" sound="" groups="Skartaran Axe, Galraki, Arch Axe" background_color="192,255,255,0" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" />
<swords enabled="1" min_quality="6" sound="" groups="Saif, Conquest Sword, Rune Sword" background_color="192,255,255,0" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" />
<daggers enabled="1" min_quality="6" sound="" groups="Basilard, Piercer, Darkblade" background_color="192,255,255,0" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" />
<spears enabled="1" min_quality="6" sound="" groups="Qiang, Vel, Centurion Spear" background_color="192,255,255,0" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" />
<maces enabled="1" min_quality="6" sound="" groups="Goedendag, Crag Hammer, Demolisher" background_color="192,255,255,0" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" />
<mighty_weapons enabled="1" min_quality="6" sound="" groups="Chopsword, Massacre Axe, Slayer" background_color="192,255,255,0" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" />
```

----------


## adras

Does anybody know why this thing need my battletag? 

I'm also wondering what this means: IMPORTANT NOTE: SAVE YOUR IDENTIFICATION.XML before you do anything in that file. Your identification IDs will be important for you!

why is this so important?

----------


## Arkahr

Because, if you will help in some way (listed in the begining of this thread) author generates special contribution key - based on your battletag. Then having indentfication.xml with this code writen in it grants you extra functions of TurboHUD, like Elites Arrows and Labels warnings, XP time Calculator for every lvl up to 100 paragon level, and some snapshot function for tooltips of currently viewed items.

----------


## ElijahBailey

Mmm just type in all the items you do want to look for  :Smile: 




> ok, so it wont be possible to exclude special kinds of items from the drop.ini?
> 
> because i want to define all normal 1h weapons with ilvl>=61 except the witchdoc, demonHunter and monk weapons.

----------


## prrovoss

well of course ^^ but such a pickit file would be terrific to adjust and configure

what if i want to expand the ilvl radius of the items i want to be pinged^^ i had to add all the item names instead of changing a few integers oO

----------


## gamerscore

Heh, new release should be soon here now  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Does anybody know why this thing need my battletag? 
> 
> I'm also wondering what this means: IMPORTANT NOTE: SAVE YOUR IDENTIFICATION.XML before you do anything in that file. Your identification IDs will be important for you!
> 
> why is this so important?


currently there are contributor and beta tester identification keys. If there will be more (10 times more...) people using TurboHUD I can imagine other kinds of access levels. This is the reason. If you don't have any identification keys, you can delete your identification.xml every day...

BattleTag is needed for this identification system, and the HUD can't decide what to draw or not draw without knowing your access level. In addition the logging engine is using your battletag to make subfolders in your runs folder.

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.2.26.2 STABLE*
- changed: timebomb will expire on 2013. march 21.
- removed: 1hmonk and 2hmonk item groups
- added: inventory pings are clipped by the item compare panel
- added: Barbarian's Bash ("Punish") has no buff icon in D3 buff area, so when this skill is active then the stack count is displayed on the skill button
- added: Monk's Deadly Reach (Foresight) has no buff icon in D3 buff area, so when this skill is active then "ON" is displayed on the skill button
- fixed: opening a respendent chest is resetting the NV timer, so increasing the elite count by one
This is corrected by decreasing the counter by 1 when you open a resplendent chest.
- changed: ACD dumps and saved gear data contains raw and processed attributes in different lines
- improved: hotkeys.xml accepts "-" as modifier, considered as "no modifier"
- improved: drop.xml accepts "-" as sound/speech, considered as "no sound"/"no speech"
- extra: hotkey to save gear data to .\logs\gear.txt (default Ctrl+Alt+G) (available to contributors only)
- improved: massive performance profiling and optimizations
- added: new subgroups of plans: plans_gem, plans_gem_marquise
- added: new subgroup of gems: gems_low
- added: support for the new iLvl 63 amulet (crafted) introduced in 1.0.7
- added: new pickit attributes: "bound_to_account" (0 or 1), "crafted" (0 or 1)
- improved: support for new monsters in 1.0.7. Blizzard changed some of the monsters:
Fallen Lunatic -> Deranged Fallen
Moon Clan Warrior -> Moon Clan Ghost
Moon Clan Shaman -> Dark Moon Clan Shaman
Lacuni Huntress -> Lacuni Stalker
Priest -> Brother Andreus the Healer
Writhing Deceiver -> Copperfang Lurker
Colossal Golgor -> Maniacal Golgor
Dark Cultist -> Deranged Cultist
- changed: default drop.xml is added to the release package and highly customized (thanks for Azgul and Massivelybored)
- added: "speech" tag to drop.xml entries. empty tag means no Voice Synth, "default" means HUD will speak the item's name, anything else means HUD will speak that text

----------


## prrovoss

here are some nice d2 soundfiles which could be used in the drop.xml  :Wink: 
Download: item.zip | xup.in

my favorites are:
amulet
ring
jewel
gem 
potionui
^^

u maybe could add some of them to the default sounds folder, so the users have a selection of standard sounds they can use^^

btw
this line here isnt working at all:


```

<item_20 enabled="1" min_ilvl="59" min_quality="0" speech="-" sound="potion.wav" groups="healthpotions" background_color="192,0,200,250" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" comment="potion" /> 


```

no sound and no ping and so on^^


btw
how is it possible to edit my avatar?

----------


## KillerJohn

healthpotions are not supported in drop.xml (added to FAQ)




> here are some nice d2 soundfiles which could be used in the drop.xml 
> Download: item.zip | xup.in
> 
> my favorites are:
> amulet
> ring
> jewel
> gem 
> potionui
> ...

----------


## gamerscore

Thanks a lot KillerJohn on the new version. Keep it up  :Smile:

----------


## slook

still no bans?

----------


## gamerscore

^ I don't think blizz can detect memory reading apps. I'm still using the Simple Map Reveal up to this day since that was released last May 2012 and haven't been banned yet.

----------


## sprizze

anyone knows how to get this to work with isboxer? (multiboxing prog)

----------


## KillerJohn

> anyone knows how to get this to work with isboxer? (multiboxing prog)


you can't...

----------


## giwsgib

Anyone notice it missing legendaries? Just killed butcher dropped some POS legendary and no sound... drop it from inventory in town and got the sound.

Edit:

Also is there any way to test pickit.ini with items in stash and whatnot? moving a demonic essence or dropping it in town for example doesn't show the keep icon, but picking it up outside of town does. Is there a way to make the HUD rescan the inventory and ping the keep items? (for testing rules and whatnot)

----------


## Matrony

Idk if possible, but i keep on pressing inventory key to see dps (like 99.9% of the ppl out there lol)

1- alot of things happend in game (procs / buffs off other players / shrine / monsters proximity in some cases ect..) that happend in the "action" of the game and pressing / opening INv is a pain in certain cases. cut half the window is really anoying.

posible to place a "damage" number (i mean the one in diablo 3 character sheet) 

2- oh and is theres a way to put a sound when game detect goblin in drop.xml (prob already ther but not shure how to phrase it) for exemple for demonic essence i put:
"<item_de enabled="1" groups="Demonic Essence" sound="sound_Rare 5.wav" background_color="192,255,255,0" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" />"
what about goblin? (i wanna get rid of loot alert) and its specialy helpfull when you solo game and ur merc got a puzzle ring and gob pop out of nowhere in a big fight, hard to notice...

----------


## haxxie

> Anyone notice it missing legendaries? Just killed butcher dropped some POS legendary and no sound... drop it from inventory in town and got the sound.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Also is there any way to test pickit.ini with items in stash and whatnot? moving a demonic essence or dropping it in town for example doesn't show the keep icon, but picking it up outside of town does. Is there a way to make the HUD rescan the inventory and ping the keep items? (for testing rules and whatnot)


If I'm correct it only responds on legendarys that is dropped by the "game" and is not identified and not player dropped.

----------


## giwsgib

> If I'm correct it only responds on legendarys that is dropped by the "game" and is not identified and not player dropped.


The butcher dropped a legendary, it didn't notify me.

I then dropped the legendary myself in town to see if maybe it just wasnt working, it notified me.

----------


## gamerscore

How do you disable party members' name appearing? Because its messed up.

----------


## itsmylife

Awesome tool you made KillerJohn.
Downloaded it and will have to play around with all the settings to fit my hardcore needs  :Wink: 

After a first glance i'd like to ask if it's possible for TuboHUD to detect and store the location where items droped so i can get rid of the loot tracker?

----------


## KillerJohn

> How do you disable party members' name appearing? Because its messed up.


it will be removed from next release because it is not reliable  :Frown:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Awesome tool you made KillerJohn.
> Downloaded it and will have to play around with all the settings to fit my hardcore needs 
> 
> After a first glance i'd like to ask if it's possible for TuboHUD to detect and store the location where items droped so i can get rid of the loot tracker?


run logs already contains where your items was dropped

----------


## vasipup

> Anyone notice it missing legendaries? Just killed butcher dropped some POS legendary and no sound... drop it from inventory in town and got the sound.


Yep, sometimes THUD missed legendaries drop, it happened when there were a really lot happening on the screen (i killed 40+ mobs in few seconds). Guess the same thing is happening with the Butcher - when he drops a lot of gold and items THUD misses a part of drop.

----------


## Matrony

KillerJohn, what you think of my ideas?




> Idk if possible, but i keep on pressing inventory key to see dps (like 99.9% of the ppl out there lol)
> 
> 1- alot of things happend in game (procs / buffs off other players / shrine / monsters proximity in some cases ect..) that happend in the "action" of the game and pressing / opening INv is a pain in certain cases. cut half the window is really anoying.
> 
> posible to place a "damage" number (i mean the one in diablo 3 character sheet) 
> 
> 2- oh and is theres a way to put a sound when game detect goblin in drop.xml (prob already ther but not shure how to phrase it) for exemple for demonic essence i put:
> "<item_de enabled="1" groups="Demonic Essence" sound="sound_Rare 5.wav" background_color="192,255,255,0" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" />"
> what about goblin? (i wanna get rid of loot alert) and its specialy helpfull when you solo game and ur merc got a puzzle ring and gob pop out of nowhere in a big fight, hard to notice...

----------


## itsmylife

> run logs already contains where your items was dropped


Thanks for reply. My fault as i didn't notice the itemlist at the end of the area line  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Onename

Hi all,all have the problem with Turbo HuD is not running?

----------


## Deathloc

KillaJohn, would it be possible to make turbohud read multiple diablo iii processes? like lootalert does? that would be a wonderful addon.

----------


## d3x

> Hi all,all have the problem with Turbo HuD is not running?



same here!!!


edit: newest version no problems  :Wink:

----------


## moep77

Is it possible to make an autoloot when you run over tomes and gems ?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Yep, sometimes THUD missed legendaries drop, it happened when there were a really lot happening on the screen (i killed 40+ mobs in few seconds). Guess the same thing is happening with the Butcher - when he drops a lot of gold and items THUD misses a part of drop.


TurboHUD don't "miss" the drops, but it can't play that amount of sound files. Just turn on pings or arrows and you are "safe".

----------


## KillerJohn

> Idk if possible, but i keep on pressing inventory key to see dps (like 99.9% of the ppl out there lol)
> 
> 1- alot of things happend in game (procs / buffs off other players / shrine / monsters proximity in some cases ect..) that happend in the "action" of the game and pressing / opening INv is a pain in certain cases. cut half the window is really anoying.
> 
> posible to place a "damage" number (i mean the one in diablo 3 character sheet) 
> 
> 2- oh and is theres a way to put a sound when game detect goblin in drop.xml (prob already ther but not shure how to phrase it) for exemple for demonic essence i put:
> "<item_de enabled="1" groups="Demonic Essence" sound="sound_Rare 5.wav" background_color="192,255,255,0" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" />"
> what about goblin? (i wanna get rid of loot alert) and its specialy helpfull when you solo game and ur merc got a puzzle ring and gob pop out of nowhere in a big fight, hard to notice...


1) afaik sheet DPS is not readable from the UI when the UI is hidden. I've some experimental code calculating your sheet DPS from your current gear and passives and buffs, but it is not 100% perfect, and a bit slow  :Frown: 
2) no, you can't play sounds for goblins. there are arrows and pings and labels

----------


## KillerJohn

> KillaJohn, would it be possible to make turbohud read multiple diablo iii processes? like lootalert does? that would be a wonderful addon.


I'm not supporting multiboxers, sorry.

----------


## ourtown

timebomb will expire on 2013. march 1

get new version

----------


## Deathloc

> I'm not supporting multiboxers, sorry.


what do you say we talk about it over a beer, im buyin?

----------


## TehVoyager

[QUOTE=Deathloc;2686073]what do you say we talk about it over a beer, im buyin?[/QUOTE

Multibotters For The Loss.

(just my opinion.)

----------


## KillerJohn

> what do you say we talk about it over a beer, im buyin?


TurboHUD is a very complex code, and it is not structured around reading from multiple processes.

----------


## sunamiebob

Just a reminder to everyone to back up your identification file! I reformatted and forgot too. But oh well good excuse to donate again!

----------


## KillerJohn

> Just a reminder to everyone to back up your identification file! I reformatted and forgot too. But oh well good excuse to donate again!


Jees man you donated, AGAIN? Really thank you for the beer, but next time you loose your key, just drop me a PM and I will send you a new one!

----------


## Deathloc

[QUOTE=TehVoyager;2686107]


> what do you say we talk about it over a beer, im buyin?[/QUOTE
> 
> Multibotters For The Loss.
> 
> (just my opinion.)


really? tell me how its a loss, rofl.

----------


## haxxie

Let's not get this into a discussion on whether or not multiboxers are good or not, KillerJohn already stated that he won't be supporting it and that's it, he has the final say in this.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Let's not get this into a discussion on whether or not multiboxers are good or not, KillerJohn already stated that he won't be supporting it and that's it, he has the final say in this.


Yes, you are right. If somebody wants extra income, just go and bot. But I sad it too, that my reason not implementing this is not because I don't like multiboxers, but because it is technically insanely difficult with the current HUD coding structure.

----------


## giwsgib

Keep up the great work  :Smile:  

What is the 'timebomb'? I had an outdated version that was still working past the timebomb (i assumed it broke it)

Also, donated!  :Smile:

----------


## R3peat

have a suggestion  :Smile: 

mby u can add a feature for the RUN/AREA Panel on the left

would be great if there was feature where we could start a long term analysis with a shortcut button and stop it with another one

cause actualy we just see the stats in the current run. but we cant check stats over few runs . or mby over a whole day of farming

would be nice if u can add a feature were we can start a long term analysis and see the stats in the left panel... like total amount of runs done / avg xp/h / avg kills/h / avg elite/h / avg gold/h

----------


## KillerJohn

> have a suggestion 
> 
> mby u can add a feature for the RUN/AREA Panel on the left
> 
> would be great if there was feature where we could start a long term analysis with a shortcut button and stop it with another one
> 
> cause actualy we just see the stats in the current run. but we cant check stats over few runs . or mby over a whole day of farming
> 
> would be nice if u can add a feature were we can start a long term analysis and see the stats in the left panel... like total amount of runs done / avg xp/h / avg kills/h / avg elite/h / avg gold/h


Added to whishlist  :Smile:

----------


## mulich

This is pure awesomeness!
I'm a German, so it's taken for granted that i buy you some beer  :Wink: 
Keep rockin' this thing! I'm a huge fan!

----------


## KillerJohn

a small teaser of next release (don't expect it this week!)

*minimap without and with TurboHUD*


I don't have to say: this is completely based on memory reading, nothing special. D3 client is still untouched.

----------


## R3peat

> a small teaser of next release (don't expect it this week!)
> 
> *minimap without and with TurboHUD*
> 
> 
> I don't have to say: this is completely based on memory reading, nothing special. D3 client is still untouched.


no pls dont release this soft-maphack

pls dont do this. or blizzard will keep his eyes closer to this project trust me

we dont want a maphack for this hud

all we want is to see some stats for runs to calculate best way to lvl up / farm

pls dont add this feature

----------


## pompidoux

"this is completely based on memory reading" ---) no ban for this usually...

----------


## KillerJohn

> no pls dont release this soft-maphack
> 
> pls dont do this. or blizzard will keep his eyes closer to this project trust me
> 
> we dont want a maphack for this hud
> 
> all we want is to see some stats for runs to calculate best way to lvl up / farm
> 
> pls dont add this feature


so showing the way to elites was not "bad" or "bannable"? or what?

----------


## R3peat

> "this is completely based on memory reading" ---) no ban for this usually...


yes i know that we can read some parts of the map out of the mem before we actualy see them but i think its not needed. too much information . 

a real player who wanna use turboHUD to optimize some shit dont need this map reveal cause those players know the game and the maps trust me

even if we can activate/deactivate this in config.. think its totaly not needed overall

rly dont want that killer john get some nice letters from blizzard cause he is producing maphacks u know  :Wink:

----------


## R3peat

> so showing the way to elites was not "bad" or "bannable"? or what?


nah. first it was overload too ofc .. bit too much maphackstyle u know but its a nice feature if ur running crater 2 for example... added stagian crawlers to the monster warning setup and see them on the map right now with little dots ^^ so i know if its worth to run into this deadend to make massive XP. running skorn barb right now with 150-180M XP/Hour and im optimizing shit with ur turbohud  :Wink:  rly love it


but anyway... showing monsters/elites on map isnt that bad like showing whole parts of a map... reveal it... my opinion

if u wanna release it u will do this i know that but mby u should think about... dont make THUD more like a maphack.... think this will destroy the mainfeatures of this rly awesome tool  :Smile:

----------


## haxxie

Would it be possible to add a percentage to the xp bar? something like 135m/236m | 57%.

----------


## KillerJohn

> nah. first it was overload too ofc .. bit too much maphackstyle u know but its a nice feature if ur running crater 2 for example... added stagian crawlers to the monster warning setup and see them on the map right now with little dots ^^ so i know if its worth to run into this deadend to make massive XP. running skorn barb right now with 150-180M XP/Hour and im optimizing shit with ur turbohud  rly love it
> 
> 
> but anyway... showing monsters/elites on map isnt that bad like showing whole parts of a map... reveal it... my opinion
> 
> if u wanna release it u will do this i know that but mby u should think about... dont make THUD more like a maphack.... think this will destroy the mainfeatures of this rly awesome tool


Well, it was "just" 3 days of research and coding, but I can remove it in 3 minutes  :Frown: 
Really guys, REALLY? This is f*cking ridiculous...

----------


## TehVoyager

> Well, it was "just" 3 days of research and coding, but I can remove it in 3 minutes 
> Really guys, REALLY? This is f*cking ridiculous...


Its your project, not theirs. dont let anyone tell you what to do with your project.

----------


## Thaadevil

Well I love your project soo much, makes my days easier and helps me with keeping track of loots, the elites on maps is a really good way to find keywarden! Big + to you! 

Really love the software and I been using it for 2 weeks  :Smile:  

But I always wondered, could you make it autoloot? I'm ready to pay for this function... 
Also what are the VIP functions? Would like to know since I'm not sure if the program can even get better  :Wink:  
I hope you have a good day!

----------


## KillerJohn

People heavily downvoted any kind of automation, and this is a topic I have to agree with them. And sorry, but I'm not a hireling, I have my monthly income independent of gaming  :Smile: 
There are no VIP functions, because nobody is above others. Except contributors, beta testers, etc. You can find the contributor feature list in in the manual, and for example if you make a semi-professional, nice YouTube introduction video of TurboHUD then you get an instant contributor key  :Smile: 




> Well I love your project soo much, makes my days easier and helps me with keeping track of loots, the elites on maps is a really good way to find keywarden! Big + to you! 
> 
> Really love the software and I been using it for 2 weeks  
> 
> But I always wondered, could you make it autoloot? I'm ready to pay for this function... 
> Also what are the VIP functions? Would like to know since I'm not sure if the program can even get better  
> I hope you have a good day!


Of course nobody tells me what to do with it, but people's reactions to features highly affects the direction of development.
For example people downvoted automation, so there are no IdentifyAll or CraftAll features, regardless they are already done in separated code files.
What people want - it is what they get.




> Its your project, not theirs. dont let anyone tell you what to do with your project.

----------


## Thaadevil

They're not lazy enough!  :Wink:

----------


## R3peat

as i said its ur tool and u decide ^^ so do whatever u want i will use it anyway if i can deactivate the features i dont like ^^

dont feed the tooo lazy ppl to shutting down their brain too much ^^

----------


## fredrik1984

KillerJohn, I love this tool and it makes things so much better. I really love the overlay of buffs and stats. 
I for one would love to be able to see the map clearer like your screenshot, not to find the specific map id but to not spend 3 minutes running around trying to find where the opening to the next level of a cave is.

----------


## KillerJohn

> as i said its ur tool and u decide ^^ so do whatever u want i will use it anyway if i can deactivate the features i dont like ^^
> 
> dont feed the tooo lazy ppl to shutting down their brain too much ^^


the problem you pointed out makes decissions like this more complicated. The fact is tht currently Blizzard dont give a shit about memread tools. They just dont care. We dont know why. Maybe they have no time, maybe they are waiting for a much larger userbase to ban eveybody once. The question is that what risk users want to take when using TurboHUD. If users think that "maphack" is baaaaaad while elite pings are not baaaaad, this kinda reflects how Blizzard will react. Or not. I have no frekin' idea what to implement without scaring users away...

----------


## R3peat

> the problem you pointed out makes decissions like this more complicated. The fact is tht currently Blizzard dont give a shit about memread tools. They just dont care. We dont know why. Maybe they have no time, maybe they are waiting for a much larger userbase to ban eveybody once. The question is that what risk users want to take when using TurboHUD. If users think that "maphack" is baaaaaad while elite pings are not baaaaad, this kinda reflects how Blizzard will react. Or not. I have no frekin' idea what to implement without scaring users away...



mhhh yeah... but think about loot alert... tool which is public for much longer time than tHUD and xxxxxxxxxx using it for months and there are more ppl start using it every day..
its memread only too right and it is against tos of blizzard ofc but i dont think blizzard will do anything in future against memread only tools cause they would loose a high amount of active "legit" players who use this tool / these tools. i mean its no advantage against other players to use loot alert for example... cause its ur run / ur loot on the ground / tool just tells u that there is smth interesting on the ground to mby pick up. its on side for the players to pick this shit or let it ****ing be on the ground and just keep rushing the area... 

tHud is similar to this... just tells u that there are elites ,, explodings ... chests ... goblins near and u can decide if u go there to kill them or if u stay ur route / ur line and keep rushing
no advantage against other players with this tool i think... other players who want to calculate best farm route can do this too without any tools, but this takes a bit longer. tHud makes this more comftable , easier and faster

if blizz would be not that stupid they will add some shit like xp/hour and shit to the game . cause blizzard know that there are tools like tHud which are interesting for most of d3 players out there and they know that high amount of players is using it every day... i mean blizz knows that this shit is what most ppl want in the game so they dont need to start a 3rd party tool every time farming u know. blizz could keep players happy for long time if they would add such stuff... costumized loot filters ... costumized minimap filters mby too

----------


## KillerJohn

They already sold 12M clients, I don't think that they want to give as anything more. Maybe in the next expansion pack.




> mhhh yeah... but think about loot alert... tool which is public for much longer time than tHUD and xxxxxxxxxx using it for months and there are more ppl start using it every day..
> its memread only too right and it is against tos of blizzard ofc but i dont think blizzard will do anything in future against memread only tools cause they would loose a high amount of active "legit" players who use this tool / these tools. i mean its no advantage against other players to use loot alert for example... cause its ur run / ur loot on the ground / tool just tells u that there is smth interesting on the ground to mby pick up. its on side for the players to pick this shit or let it ****ing be on the ground and just keep rushing the area... 
> 
> tHud is similar to this... just tells u that there are elites ,, explodings ... chests ... goblins near and u can decide if u go there to kill them or if u stay ur route / ur line and keep rushing
> no advantage against other players with this tool i think... other players who want to calculate best farm route can do this too without any tools, but this takes a bit longer. tHud makes this more comftable , easier and faster
> 
> if blizz would be not that stupid they will add some shit like xp/hour and shit to the game . cause blizzard know that there are tools like tHud which are interesting for most of d3 players out there and they know that high amount of players is using it every day... i mean blizz knows that this shit is what most ppl want in the game so they dont need to start a 3rd party tool every time farming u know. blizz could keep players happy for long time if they would add such stuff... costumized loot filters ... costumized minimap filters mby too

----------


## TehVoyager

> contributor key


What does this key do?

----------


## Arkahr

I don't mind having map revealer in TurboHUD, some areas are pain in the ass. Since for example i already killed 3-4 elites and without knowing map i would run in to dead end, its better to skip that part. Nice feature  :Smile:

----------


## gamerscore

I would like to have the map reveal also, because I'm running "simple map reveal" in conjunction with Turbohud. So having this feature in turbohud, makes it more convenient.

----------


## KillerJohn

> I would like to have the map reveal also, because I'm running "simple map reveal" in conjunction with Turbohud. So having this feature in turbohud, makes it more convenient.


this is not a map reveal, this is an effect on HUD overlay showing the walkable area. There are no objects, portals or anything but the colored effect for the navcells allowing you to walk on them.

----------


## Arkahr

> this is not a map reveal, this is an effect on HUD overlay showing the walkable area. There are no objects, portals or anything but the colored effect for the navcells allowing you to walk on them.


Im fine with that.  :Cool:

----------


## efeyth

would it be possible in the next update if u can add the autoid as an option to anyone tht wants to use it?

----------


## KillerJohn

> would it be possible in the next update if u can add the autoid as an option to anyone tht wants to use it?


Blizzard stated they will add Identify All in 1.0.8

----------


## resu

i would like to add a feature to the wishlist. can you add 2 new stat to the gain panel? they are number of items dropped and items dropped per minute
right now i manually calculate items dropped per minute from the run logs, but it would be nice to see this during my run. thanks

----------


## prrovoss

> i would like to add a feature to the wishlist. can you add 2 new stat to the gain panel? they are number of items dropped and items dropped per minute
> right now i manually calculate items dropped per minute from the run logs, but it would be nice to see this during my run. thanks


all items or just rares? i think, rares would be more interesting

----------


## KillerJohn

> i would like to add a feature to the wishlist. can you add 2 new stat to the gain panel? they are number of items dropped and items dropped per minute
> right now i manually calculate items dropped per minute from the run logs, but it would be nice to see this during my run. thanks


Nice idea, added to whishlist. Next stable is already in RC state and featurelocked.

----------


## resu

> all items or just rares? i think, rares would be more interesting


all items because rares would depend on magic find

----------


## KillerJohn

> all items because rares would depend on magic find


why the *** do you need ALL items dropped?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## haxxie

> all items because rares would depend on magic find



You could use FindersKeepers for this at the moment.

----------


## KillerJohn

teaser:

----------


## mrdarcy

Dude!!! This has evolved soooo much since I've been gone  :Wink:  Amazing work my friend. Also, at some point I seem to have lost my original contributor key during an update. Can you throw me a new one? Thanks bud

----------


## haxxie

> teaser:


Ahhhh! do want! is there a estimated release date?

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.3.7.7 STABLE*
- KNOWN ISSUE: Displaying party members' BattleTag over their had is bugged when players enter/leave party
- KNOWN ISSUE: HUD will always draw the map to the center of The Map screen.
- added: a TOTAL section on Gain Panel (option: gain_panel.total_panel_enabled)
- removed: binary logs in data_packets folder are no longer saved
- added: reveal nearby minimap/map (option: maps)
- added: logging the rare and legendary drops in \logs\pickup_{BattleTag}.txt files (it is a tab-separated file, you can copy and paste it's content into Excel)
- improved: automatically hide experience graph and Gain Panel's experience-related lines when you are at Paragon Level 100
- fixed: pickup range was not shown on characters when you did not used any pickup range equipment
- fixed: new exception handlers, some stability fixes
- changed: added the "main category" code to \doc\items.txt
- changed: complete rewrite of the experience and gold graphs. They are no longer showing the current average of the entire run, but the average of the configured time window.
Old "window_size" option is deprecated, use the avg_window_size option instead (default is 3 seconds). You can remove the old window_size attribute from your config.xml.
Because this is a momentary average of the time window, you will experience spikes and flat intervals too.
- removed: numbers on graphs (they are unnecessary with momentary values on the graphs)
- changed: "<text color=" tags are used for the graph's name
- added: current DPS display on Gain Panel
- changed: separated "/h" lines are gone from Gain Panel, and moved next to their sum values
- removed: "<gold_hour" and the other tags from config.xml
- added: dynamic units (K, M, nothing) for Gain Panel's values
- improved: automatic right alignment for Gain Panel's values
- updated: manual.txt
- added: 'all items', 'rares', 'legendaries' and 'demonic e.' counters to Gain Panel


_



NOTE: if you want to new default colors and style of the Gain Panel, then:
- update to this version
- delete the entire <gain_panel> ............. </gain_panel> section of your config.xml
- start TurboHUD


_

----------


## KillerJohn

> Dude!!! This has evolved soooo much since I've been gone  Amazing work my friend. Also, at some point I seem to have lost my original contributor key during an update. Can you throw me a new one? Thanks bud


drop me a mail with your current identification.xml attached to it.




> Ahhhh! do want! is there a estimated release date?


it is already released ^^

----------


## prrovoss

whats the TurboHUD.pdb?
if i rename the .exe, should i rename the .pdb too?
*
bug:*
just started the game with the new version
http://www.xup.in/dl,82406288/Clipboard01.jpg/

edit
after short test:
http://www.xup.in/dl,96109885/Clipboard01.jpg/


and what does the "DPS" mean in the Others-Section^^
average dps?


edit
is it possible to hide the "Total" Section?

----------


## haxxie

> whats the TurboHUD.pdb?
> if i rename the .exe, should i rename the .pdb too?
> *
> bug:*
> just started the game with the new version
> Download: Clipboard01.jpg | xup.in
> edit
> after short test:
> Download: Clipboard01.jpg | xup.in
> ...


open the config.xml and look on row 28 for 

"<gain_panel x="5" y="-1" total_panel_enabled="1" run_panel_enabled="1" area_panel_enabled="1">"

change total_panel_enabled from "1" to "0"

----------


## KillerJohn

> whats the TurboHUD.pdb?
> if i rename the .exe, should i rename the .pdb too?
> *
> bug:*
> just started the game with the new version
> Download: Clipboard01.jpg | xup.in
> edit
> after short test:
> Download: Clipboard01.jpg | xup.in
> ...


Showing the Total values in the Menu is normal behavior. You can disable the entire Total section in the config.xml

DPS is the dps what the Diablo 3 server knows about you. The server measures and sends it to the client. It is not calculated by me.

----------


## prrovoss

u could display the latency, just like life and resource.

----------


## R3peat

thx for Total panel John  :Smile:  love it <3

----------


## prrovoss

how exactly does the total panel work?
is it just calculating the runs in which it was enabled or all runs since the release, even if it was disabled?

----------


## KillerJohn

> how exactly does the total panel work?
> is it just calculating the runs in which it was enabled or all runs since the release, even if it was disabled?


It is like the run counter without a reset when you start a new game  :Smile:  If you close the HUD and restart it, it will count from zero, again.




> u could display the latency, just like life and resource.


That latency display's precision is lower than mine - after a bottle of tequila.

----------


## prrovoss

where is yours?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pedia

Is there any way to make the "Total" time stop while in Bastion's Keep Stronghold? Would like to have more accurate numbers instead of having all the time spent selling/crafting/ID'ing items added in. Thanks for an awesome program!!

----------


## ElijahBailey

How do I re-enable the dps meter on top? My config.xml is unchanged from the last version and contains:
<!-- settings for the damage/s meter. Averaging window size is fixed at 1 second -->
<dps enabled="1" x="640" y="5" h="45">

Is there anything else I need to add?

----------


## Pedia

> How do I re-enable the dps meter on top? My config.xml is unchanged from the last version and contains:
> <!-- settings for the damage/s meter. Averaging window size is fixed at 1 second -->
> <dps enabled="1" x="640" y="5" h="45">
> 
> Is there anything else I need to add?


This is what I have for the top DPS. I did change the position of the top meters though, so my X value is different from yours.

<!-- settings for the damage/s meter. Averaging window size is fixed at 1 second -->
<dps enabled="1" x="340" y="5" h="45">
<border color="192,0,0,64" thickness="1" dash="Solid" />
<background color="64,210,210,255" />
<value color="192,0,0,128" />
<text color="255,160,160,255" />

----------


## Arkahr

> teaser:


So sexy  :Smile: )) gz

----------


## Legendofbrett

This is an amazing project! Really cool that you are sharing it with the community too  :Big Grin: 

By default Keywardens seem to be grouped in with all elite monsters. Is that correct? If so is it possible to add them to their own draw_params? I'd like to give them some sort of unique minimap identifier.

I liked the way you had the old previous gain_panel setup. What I mean is the gain_panel in the new version spells out everything, 'experience' rather than xp. Any plans to maybe add two versions to switch between. Have a standard version and a minimalistic version? Or is it possible for me to change that already? 

Is it possible to change the size of the whole graph windows at the top? In the config there are a few options that seem to be related to the size of those graphs but changing them doesn't seem to do anything.

----------


## resu

love the new features. for stats like number of kills and number of all items once it gets to 1000+ it's just 1K, 2K could it be changed to display the whole number? 
also the same for all items per hour, after a minute it's just 2K per hr but i dont' know if that's 2100 or 2900 per hour
thanks for the update

----------


## KillerJohn

> This is an amazing project! Really cool that you are sharing it with the community too 
> 
> By default Keywardens seem to be grouped in with all elite monsters. Is that correct? If so is it possible to add them to their own draw_params? I'd like to give them some sort of unique minimap identifier.
> 
> I liked the way you had the old previous gain_panel setup. What I mean is the gain_panel in the new version spells out everything, 'experience' rather than xp. Any plans to maybe add two versions to switch between. Have a standard version and a minimalistic version? Or is it possible for me to change that already? 
> 
> Is it possible to change the size of the whole graph windows at the top? In the config there are a few options that seem to be related to the size of those graphs but changing them doesn't seem to do anything.


just put their names into the monster warning section of the config.xml

----------


## KillerJohn

> love the new features. for stats like number of kills and number of all items once it gets to 1000+ it's just 1K, 2K could it be changed to display the whole number? 
> also the same for all items per hour, after a minute it's just 2K per hr but i dont' know if that's 2100 or 2900 per hour
> thanks for the update


this is normal behavior. but I'll look into that

----------


## ElijahBailey

I renamed my config.xml and let the program regenerate it. Still no dps bar on the top  :Frown:  And now my dps bar settings look just like yours, and enabled="1" as well. No luck. Am I the only one experiencing not seeing the turbohud dmg meter? It worked fine in the last version...




> This is what I have for the top DPS. I did change the position of the top meters though, so my X value is different from yours.
> 
> <!-- settings for the damage/s meter. Averaging window size is fixed at 1 second -->
> <dps enabled="1" x="340" y="5" h="45">
> <border color="192,0,0,64" thickness="1" dash="Solid" />
> <background color="64,210,210,255" />
> <value color="192,0,0,128" />
> <text color="255,160,160,255" />

----------


## KillerJohn

> I renamed my config.xml and let the program regenerate it. Still no dps bar on the top  And now my dps bar settings look just like yours, and enabled="1" as well. No luck. Am I the only one experiencing not seeing the turbohud dmg meter? It worked fine in the last version...


download it again. do you have any exception log?

it is good for me and for the beta testers too. anybody? I need feedback  :Smile:

----------


## angra311

> love the new features. for stats like number of kills and number of all items once it gets to 1000+ it's just 1K, 2K could it be changed to display the whole number? 
> also the same for all items per hour, after a minute it's just 2K per hr but i dont' know if that's 2100 or 2900 per hour
> thanks for the update


KJ I know you already acknowledged this one, but I wanted to add a concurrence to this request. The whole number, or at least one more significant digit, would help a lot, at least on kills/hr

Thanks again for amazing product.

----------


## vasipup

> download it again. do you have any exception log?
> 
> it is good for me and for the beta testers too. anybody? I need feedback


HUD dissapeared from the screen after i joined public and now all i get is:
2013.03.09 00:27:09.223	collect exception (System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
at ..())
2013.03.09 00:27:09.253	collect exception (System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
at ..())
2013.03.09 00:27:09.303	collect exception (System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
at ..())

----------


## ElijahBailey

Yup - all the exceptions are the same in the log: They look like this:

2013.03.08 01:56:16.916	hud content paint error (System.OverflowException: Value was either too large or too small for an Int32.
at System.Convert.ToInt32(Double value)
at ..( , Single , Int32 , Pen , Pen ,  , Single , Single , Single , Single , Boolean )
at ..()
at ..()
at ..())
2013.03.08 01:56:16.953	hud content paint error (System.OverflowException: Value was either too large or too small for an Int32.
at System.Convert.ToInt32(Double value)
at ..( , Single , Int32 , Pen , Pen ,  , Single , Single , Single , Single , Boolean )
at ..()
at ..()
at ..())




> download it again. do you have any exception log?
> 
> it is good for me and for the beta testers too. anybody? I need feedback

----------


## vasipup

Minimap reveal is strange. If i enable it - i cant see which areas i`ve already visited. There should be a recorded path on the minimap showing where i`ve been this time.

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.3.9.0 STABLE*
- changed: "K" units are displayed with 1 decimal place (like '12.7 K')
- changed: when you are in the menu then the gain panel is ALWAYS at the right side of the screen
- changed: if you use -1 as Gain Panel's X coordinate then the gain panel will automatically move itself to the right side of your screen. Otherwise it is on the left side.
- changed: if you use -1 as Gain Panel's Y coordinate then
- if your Gain Panel is on the left side, it will be automatically below the party icons
- if your Gain Panel is on the right side, it will be automatically above the bottom right buttons

----------


## KillerJohn

> Yup - all the exceptions are the same in the log: They look like this:
> 
> 2013.03.08 01:56:16.916	hud content paint error (System.OverflowException: Value was either too large or too small for an Int32.
> at System.Convert.ToInt32(Double value)
> at ..( , Single , Int32 , Pen , Pen , , Single , Single , Single , Single , Boolean )
> at ..()
> at ..()
> at ..())
> 2013.03.08 01:56:16.953	hud content paint error (System.OverflowException: Value was either too large or too small for an Int32.
> ...


If you have any exception logs with 13.3.9.0 then post the new lines here. Thanks.

----------


## ElijahBailey

Thanks for the update KillerJohn! No exceptions so far (but I just tried executing program and going in-game, did not farm for a long time to test it out). However, still no dps meter. Is it a resolution thing?

----------


## gamerscore

Thanks John, the new Turbohud is perfect with Simple Map Reveal  :Smile:  , anyway how much is the cheapest beer cost?

----------


## prrovoss

the cheapest oO at least a sixpack of the cheapest beer  :Big Grin:

----------


## dDARKb

This looks amazing!

----------


## KillerJohn

> Thanks for the update KillerJohn! No exceptions so far (but I just tried executing program and going in-game, did not farm for a long time to test it out). However, still no dps meter. Is it a resolution thing?


post here your ENTIRE config.xml (or PM me with it)

----------


## KillerJohn

*NEW YouTube video contest!*

Details in the first post.

----------


## KillerJohn

So. Zero activity here? Maybe I should move the upcoming stat-tracking features under a contributor key ^^

----------


## prrovoss

stat tracking?

----------


## KillerJohn

> stat tracking?


yepp......

----------


## Legendofbrett

My video for the contest

TurboHUD - Diablo 3 Overlay Program - YouTube

----------


## vasipup

I`ve got a problem. I`ve changed my hero - and the hud`s place changed. Right now it`s draw over the minimap =( And it blinks sometimes to another position - but always returns on a minimap.

----------


## KillerJohn

> I`ve got a problem. I`ve changed my hero - and the hud`s place changed. Right now it`s draw over the minimap =( And it blinks sometimes to another position - but always returns on a minimap.


HUD restart?

----------


## prrovoss

> yepp......


and in detail?^^ i have no idea what this could be.

----------


## vasipup

> HUD restart?


Helped... For a while... Then the same thing. 40 lvl DH without companion.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Helped... For a while... Then the same thing. 40 lvl DH without companion.


Please think a little. What can I help you from a distance without ANY information? I can't.
BUT, you can make a screenshot, you can check your logs folder for exceptions log, you can post your config.xml, etc.
If you don't give me anything, then I can't help you.




> and in detail?^^ i have no idea what this could be.


No  :Wink:

----------


## gamerscore

How do you hide/disable "Others DPS" below follower's portrait?

----------


## KillerJohn

> How do you hide/disable "Others DPS" below follower's portrait?


It is your gain panel. Did you disabled the TOTAL, RUN and AREA panels? You can't disable OTHERS panel, I'll add it in the next release.

----------


## gamerscore

Yeah disabled all those that you mentioned John. It's not a big issue though.

----------


## vasipup

> Please think a little. What can I help you from a distance without ANY information? I can't.
> BUT, you can make a screenshot, you can check your logs folder for exceptions log, you can post your config.xml, etc.
> If you don't give me anything, then I can't help you.



Default config.xml, no exceptions in log.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Default config.xml, no exceptions in log.


this is a normal behavior. Please read the changelogs about how to configure your gain panels x and y coordinates in config.xml



> - changed: if you use -1 as Gain Panel's X coordinate then the gain panel will automatically move itself to the right side of your screen. Otherwise it is on the left side.
> - changed: if you use -1 as Gain Panel's Y coordinate then
> - if your Gain Panel is on the left side, it will be automatically below the party icons
> - if your Gain Panel is on the right side, it will be automatically above the bottom right buttons


my recommendation is to use x = -1 and y = -1 values

----------


## vasipup

Hmm so if x is set to 5 (left side of screen) and y is set to -1 (automatically below the party icons) and there is no party icons - panel goes to right side?

----------


## angra311

I can confirm that with 




> <gain_panel x="1" y="-1" total_panel_enabled="1" run_panel_enabled="1" area_panel_enabled="1">


The gain panel is stuck to the right side like vasipup's picture.

With:



> <gain_panel x="-1" y="-1" total_panel_enabled="1" run_panel_enabled="1" area_panel_enabled="1">


it's still on the right but moves down into the proper location for y=-1. I don't mind this new location but it is probably not what you intended for the x=1 case.

----------


## KillerJohn

> I can confirm that with 
> 
> 
> 
> The gain panel is stuck to the right side like vasipup's picture.
> 
> With:
> 
> 
> it's still on the right but moves down into the proper location for y=-1. I don't mind this new location but it is probably not what you intended for the x=1 case.


I recommend using -1, -1, because in next release the new StatTracker (replacing GainPanel) will be FIXED to the bottom right corner.

----------


## angra311

Works for me  :Smile:  It's an adjustment, but I do think I like the -1,-1 position better.

----------


## KillerJohn

teasers:
in-game StatTracker:


in-menu per-character StatTracker:

----------


## Legendofbrett

Looking good  :Smile:

----------


## tgfdp

Hi John,
Let me thank you and congratulate you for this amazing software.
I read the manual and still have a few questions:
- any chance for turbo hud to become compatible with isboxer ? (which is the most common software used to multibox diablo 3 afaik)
- how to get an identification key to get access to the extra features ?

----------


## Pedia

> Hi John,
> Let me thank you and congratulate you for this amazing software.
> I read the manual and still have a few questions:
> - any chance for turbo hud to become compatible with isboxer ? (which is the most common software used to multibox diablo 3 afaik)
> - how to get an identification key to get access to the extra features ?


I think he said in one of his earlier post's that he will never make it ISBoxer compatible.

----------


## haxxie

> Hi John,
> Let me thank you and congratulate you for this amazing software.
> I read the manual and still have a few questions:
> - any chance for turbo hud to become compatible with isboxer ? (which is the most common software used to multibox diablo 3 afaik)
> - how to get an identification key to get access to the extra features ?


There's two different keys, one is named identification key and is tied to your battletag, this is needed for running turboHUD.

The second is a contributor key that is given to those tat has donated or contribuated somehow to the program, you could also enter into the latest youtube contest and try to win a key.

I might not be 100% correct in all of this but I THINK this is how it works.

----------


## TehVoyager

> I think he said in one of his earlier post's that he will never make it ISBoxer compatible.


IIRC, he said he diddnt want to make it multiboxer compatible at all (regardless of program used for it).

Personally, i applaud his decision.

----------


## KillerJohn

> There's two different keys, one is named identification key and is tied to your battletag, this is needed for running turboHUD.
> 
> The second is a contributor key that is given to those tat has donated or contribuated somehow to the program, you could also enter into the latest youtube contest and try to win a key.
> 
> I might not be 100% correct in all of this but I THINK this is how it works.


not 100%  :Smile: 
identification keys are randomly generated when you run HUD first time.

contibutor keys unlocks the very few extra features. You get one for example by winning the Youtube video contest. Details in first post.

beta tester keys are only for the very few beta testers and unlocks some not yet completed features.

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.3.12.3 STABLE*
- changed: timebomb will expire on 2013. april 01.
- added: TODAY tracker
- added: CharacterBar in menu
- added: CharacterBar shows the selected player's TOTAL and TODAY trackers (if available)
- changed: Gain Panel is renamed to StatTracker (tm) (you have to reconfigure it in config.xml too)
NOTE: you can manually remove <gain_panel> tag from your config.xml
- changed: TOTAL and TODAY trackers are bound to character and stored in \stat_tracker
- added: town timer (per-hour stats are still derived from the normal timers, including town-time)
- removed: there is no longer an AREA tracker in town
- changed: only the RUN and AREA trackers are visible in game by default
- added: recycling of the AREA trackers - this means when you return to an area in the same run, the tracker do not reset but you will see the your values where you left the area last time
- added: config entry to customize "next level" line
- added: a counter for drops defined in drop.xml (called "filtered")
- added: a label below the StatTracker called "switch" - when the cursor is over the label, the RUN and AREA trackers are replaced by the TOTAL and TODAY trackers
- removed: the customization possibility of StatTracker's position (x and y values are deprecated from now) - it is always at the bottom right corner of the screen
- fixed: reading the current gold amount was broken in non-Inferno difficulties
- improved: the performance of character attribute collection
- added: option to disable the OTHERS panel of the StatTracker
- fixed: experience and gold calculations no longer count amounts over 1 million (workaround against memory reading glitches)
- improved: StatTracker cleanup, better alignments, units are in separated columns
- added: utility.high_framerate option - almost doubles the data collection- and frame-rate of TurboHUD (AND the cpu usage...)
- disabled: the BattleTag display above players' head, because it is unstable
- changed: completely rewritten character and party member collection routines

----------


## mystricall

Hi, i have a problem:

Attachment 13031

http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/2231/d3tub.png

version: TurboHUD 13.3.12.3.zip .
i open like administrator, but still not work.
i don't have any idea what happens.

any idea?

Ty.

----------


## Pedia

> Hi, i have a problem:
> 
> Attachment 13031
> 
> http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/2231/d3tub.png
> 
> version: TurboHUD 13.3.12.3.zip .
> i open like administrator, but still not work.
> i don't have any idea what happens.
> ...


Same for me. "Cannot detect your Battletag."

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hi, i have a problem:
> 
> Attachment 13031
> 
> http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/2231/d3tub.png
> 
> version: TurboHUD 13.3.12.3.zip .
> i open like administrator, but still not work.
> i don't have any idea what happens.
> ...


Try to re-download it, you are not updated properly. We tested the online 13.3.12.3 package, and it works fine. It CAN'T (!) show 13.3.9.0. It is impossible if you updated the exe propely.
Maybe you did not quit HUD before you tried to overwrite the exe?

If it not helps, please drop me a PM with a link to a zip file, with your entire config folder AND the exe file you are using.

----------


## powell42988

Same getting battle tag error have been using hud since launch im extracting properly etc even tried deleting all my config files etc just doing full fresh and still error

----------


## Pedia

> Try to re-download it, you are not updated properly. We tested the online 13.3.12.3 package, and it works fine. It CAN'T (!) show 13.3.9.0. It is impossible if you updated the exe propely.
> Maybe you did not quit HUD before you tried to overwrite the exe?
> 
> If it not helps, please drop me a PM with a link to a zip file, with your entire config folder AND the exe file you are using.


Zip file sent in PM.

----------


## mondmond

You use the US-Client which got patched today to 107a?
You have to wait till 107a hits EU so KJ can update tHUD.

----------


## powell42988

ohhhh haha just figured since update came today it was for the mini patch np thanks keep up good work killer!

----------


## efeyth

yea doesn't work for US i think it's cuz of the patch guess we'll needa wait a couple days oh well

----------


## Pedia

> You use the US-Client which got patched today to 107a?
> You have to wait till 107a hits EU so KJ can update tHUD.


Ahhh. I thought the update was for that today, lol. Guess I'll wait till it is updated for the patch then =)

----------


## KillerJohn

> You use the US-Client which got patched today to 107a?
> You have to wait till 107a hits EU so KJ can update tHUD.


confirmed. TurboHUD is not compatible with 1.0.7a
We have to wait until it arrives to EU (in 12 hours I hope so)




> yea doesn't work for US i think it's cuz of the patch guess we'll needa wait a couple days oh well


COUPLE OF DAYS? Who am I?  :Smile:

----------


## Deathloc

is that what the problem is? the new turbohud release wasnt for the new d3 patch, because i am getting the same error too cant find battle tag.

edit just read post above, still have the error tho, clean install.

----------


## efeyth

> confirmed. TurboHUD is not compatible with 1.0.7a
> We have to wait until it arrives to EU (in 12 hours I hope so)
> 
> 
> 
> COUPLE OF DAYS? Who am I?


LOL clearly a boss cuz you'll do it once it comes out for EU  :Smile:

----------


## Deathloc

exception log says this. 

2013.03.12 17:20:10.540	error while loading drop rules

----------


## KillerJohn

> exception log says this. 
> 
> 2013.03.12 17:20:10.540	error while loading drop rules


your drop.xml is probably damaged. check it.


About 1.0.7.a and "BattleTag detection error": please be patient and wait until I put my hands onto 1.0.7a. Thanks.

----------


## Deathloc

yeah got ya, my mistake. you dont have 107a yet. disregard all ;p

ill just work on putting together some Drop.xmls and Pickit.ini for Good item drops and set the config up too. 

i also had a question, in the future can you add a filter to the shrine section in the config, or even an xml that can enable or disable certain shrines?

----------


## resu

waiting for the patch, i can't farm without the minimap and stats! 
anyways, is there a way to detect when the barbarian passive skills brawler or berserker rage is active? or even the scoundrel's hysteria skill?
if not then, could you add a display for the dps that's shown in the inventory? the inventory dps display gets boosted when those skills are active so you have an idea when they're on, it would be nice to play without inventory open to know when it is on. thanks

----------


## R3peat

latest version is rly sick man  :Big Grin: 

rly like it, great work <3

----------


## gamerscore

> waiting for the patch, i can't farm without the minimap and stats! 
> anyways, is there a way to detect when the barbarian passive skills brawler or berserker rage is active? or even the scoundrel's hysteria skill?
> if not then, could you add a display for the dps that's shown in the inventory? the inventory dps display gets boosted when those skills are active so you have an idea when they're on, it would be nice to play without inventory open to know when it is on. thanks


Good idea.

----------


## sarahpero1

Its hard to say anything without actually messing with it.

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.3.13.0 STABLE*
- updated: to client version 1.0.7.15295

*13.3.12.3 STABLE*
- changed: timebomb will expire on 2013. april 01.
- added: TODAY tracker
- added: CharacterBar in menu
- added: CharacterBar shows the selected player's TOTAL and TODAY trackers (if available)
- changed: Gain Panel is renamed to StatTracker (tm) (you have to reconfigure it in config.xml too)
NOTE: you can manually remove <gain_panel> tag from your config.xml
- changed: TOTAL and TODAY trackers are bound to character and stored in \stat_tracker
- added: town timer (per-hour stats are still derived from the normal timers, including town-time)
- removed: there is no longer an AREA tracker in town
- changed: only the RUN and AREA trackers are visible in game by default
- added: recycling of the AREA trackers - this means when you return to an area in the same run, the tracker do not reset but you will see the your values where you left the area last time
- added: config entry to customize "next level" line
- added: a counter for drops defined in drop.xml (called "filtered")
- added: a label below the StatTracker called "switch" - when the cursor is over the label, the RUN and AREA trackers are replaced by the TOTAL and TODAY trackers
- removed: the customization possibility of StatTracker's position (x and y values are deprecated from now) - it is always at the bottom right corner of the screen
- fixed: reading the current gold amount was broken in non-Inferno difficulties
- improved: the performance of character attribute collection
- added: option to disable the OTHERS panel of the StatTracker
- fixed: experience and gold calculations no longer count amounts over 1 million (workaround against memory reading glitches)
- improved: StatTracker cleanup, better alignments, units are in separated columns
- added: utility.high_framerate option - almost doubles the data collection- and frame-rate of TurboHUD (AND the cpu usage...)
- disabled: the BattleTag display above players' head, because it is unstable
- changed: completely rewritten character and party member collection routines

----------


## KillerJohn

> Good idea.


UI elements are updated only when they are visible (sounds logical too), so I can't do this with DPS.
Currently I have only a wizard, a demon hunter and a monk, so I can't add barbarian or WD skills, but I'll level up 1-1 char of those classes in a few weeks and then I can improve their skill displays.

----------


## itsmylife

> *13.3.13.0 STABLE*
> - updated: to client version 1.0.7.15295
> 
> *13.3.12.3 STABLE*
> - changed: timebomb will expire on 2013. april 01.
> - added: TODAY tracker
> - added: CharacterBar in menu
> - added: CharacterBar shows the selected player's TOTAL and TODAY trackers (if available)
> - changed: Gain Panel is renamed to StatTracker (tm) (you have to reconfigure it in config.xml too)
> ...


You should be renamed to TurboKillerJohn  :Cool: 
Sadly I have to work for a few hours more to get home and test the new one

----------


## KillerJohn

> You should be renamed to TurboKillerJohn 
> Sadly I have to work for a few hours more to get home and test the new one


TurboKillerJohn's TurboHUD? awful :|

----------


## Legendofbrett

Nice work on the updates KillerJohn
Really like the character bar and the new stat tracker. Just keeps getting better and better  :Big Grin:

----------


## d3x

great update KillerJohn  :Wink:  appreciated very much ^^

----------


## Salaki

Would it be possible to place the stats box with all the info in the top left again? I find it very inconvenient to look to the down right,  :Frown:

----------


## Deathloc

> Would it be possible to place the stats box with all the info in the top left again? I find it very inconvenient to look to the down right,


yes you can move it, ill find it real quick for you.

nevermind. removed: the customization possibility of StatTracker's position (x and y values are deprecated from now) - it is always at the bottom right corner of the screen

dont know if thats permanent

----------


## Ethezial

My computer is pretty old (probably about 4 years) but I have no problem with D3 lagging on it when I'm playing. Everything runs pretty smoothly. However when I use TurboHUD on this machine, framerates start skipping and the game becomes very choppy which makes it nearly impossible to play for me. I don't think it has anything to do with TurboHUD actually running, but when it's "painting" over the game. When I F1 everything is smooth again. Are there any settings in TurboHUD that might make it lag more than others? Like for example, if I disabled every feature in settings except for the gain panel, do you think this would help? Let me know if you need me to post any technical info. Thanks man. Love your program.

----------


## roennev

Ok i'm just stupid, But I cant figure out how to change size on the HUD, It's so tiny for me :S and the placement. Can anyone post a nice Config file ?

----------


## Salaki

> yes you can move it, ill find it real quick for you.
> 
> nevermind. removed: the customization possibility of StatTracker's position (x and y values are deprecated from now) - it is always at the bottom right corner of the screen
> 
> dont know if thats permanent


KillerJohn, would you mind switching it back to top left? my neck really hurts when i have to look down all the time :/ or make it customizable again?

----------


## roennev

> yes you can move it, ill find it real quick for you.
> 
> nevermind. removed: the customization possibility of StatTracker's position (x and y values are deprecated from now) - it is always at the bottom right corner of the screen
> 
> dont know if thats permanent


I Hope it's not permanent :S Just feels unatural to loock down and right to look at stats :P

----------


## yemaa

@KillerJohn 

Great HUD and lots of progress over the last month or so. Here a few minor tweaks I feel would make the polish all the nicer.

1) More color differentiation on minimap between unexplored and explored areas - on my monitor I have to squint almost to see the different shades of blue.
2) Add the un(explored) shading to the main map as well. If you die and return to an area, you can't find where you were at when you died by pressing tab because the entire map is one color, and if you do happen to remember you can't see which route you originally took to get there.
3) In D3 you can drag the map around but TurboHUDs overlay is static, if its possible to read the current offset of the ingame map and replicate that in TurboHUD overlay, all the better! If not, it still rocks  :Smile: 

Bugs:
If you change the overlay font size it seems to cause problems. For instance the only stat I am interested in at a given moment is my DPS so I have everything else disabled and set my DPS font to 20 so I can see it at a glance, 7 is far too hard for me to see at this resolution. Here is a screenshot of the issue:



That should read "DPS: 1.1M" but good luck making that out.

On a similar tangent, I just want to see my DPS 99% of the time but if hovering of the "switch" tab would allow me to see my full stats panel for the current run that would be awesome. As is it just shows my "total stats" which is of course not that useful and semi redundant because I can see this at character select.

Just some thoughts, great work on the best D3 addon around!

----------


## KillerJohn

> @KillerJohn 
> 
> Great HUD and lots of progress over the last month or so. Here a few minor tweaks I feel would make the polish all the nicer.
> 
> 1) More color differentiation on minimap between unexplored and explored areas - on my monitor I have to squint almost to see the different shades of blue.
> 2) Add the un(explored) shading to the main map as well. If you die and return to an area, you can't find where you were at when you died by pressing tab because the entire map is one color, and if you do happen to remember you can't see which route you originally took to get there.
> 3) In D3 you can drag the map around but TurboHUDs overlay is static, if its possible to read the current offset of the ingame map and replicate that in TurboHUD overlay, all the better! If not, it still rocks 
> 
> Bugs:
> ...


1), 2) HUD don't know what is explored or unexplored. You can turn it off or make the color less visible.
EDIT: I don't die nor leave an area before it is finished, and (barely) I can see the unexplored areas on the minimap, so usually I don't face with your problems, this is the reason why I did not yet noticed them.
3) I have no access to The Map's drag location  :Frown: 

Well, StatTracker is not designer to turn everything off. However this is added to my "buglist", and will be fixed, only for you  :Smile: 
Please post here your config's entire stat_tracker tag to make me debugging easier.

----------


## ElijahBailey

Seriously! - what was wrong with the left-side placement? :P

----------


## KillerJohn

> Seriously! - what was wrong with the left-side placement? :P


I have plans there...

----------


## KillerJohn

*I recommend everybody to check out the new Youtube Video Contest in the first post!*
HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE prices!  :Wink:  (kidding)

----------


## resu

it's been ask before, can there be a start and stop hotkey for stat tracking? in the previous build i would use total stats and record stats by starting and stopping turbohud for farming sessions. 
it's been replaced with today stats, but you can't reset or stop the timer on it. so the per hour stats are useless for farming because of town idle time or just non farming sessions.
oh and is there a way to enable the max gold, max dps for the graph? thanks

----------


## yemaa

> Well, StatTracker is not designer to turn everything off. However this is added to my "buglist", and will be fixed, only for you 
> Please post here your config's entire stat_tracker tag to make me debugging easier.


I will mess with the area overlay to see if I can find something that is more visible.
edit: solution below

Thanks for taking a look at the weird display bug, here's the section you requested.



```
	<!-- StatTracker customization -->
	<stat_tracker total_panel_enabled="0" run_panel_enabled="0" area_panel_enabled="0" others_panel_enabled="1">
		<background enabled="0" color="180,50,50,50" />
		<border enabled="0" color="180,120,120,120" thickness="1" dash="Dot" />
		<header font_family="arial" font_size="1" font_bold="0" font_color="255,255,255,255" />
		<!-- DPS display on the 'OTHERS' panel -->
		<dps enabled="1" font_family="arial" font_size="20" font_bold="0" font_color="255,200,240,200" />
		<!-- time until next level estimation on the 'OTHERS' panel -->
		<next_level enabled="1" font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,255,100,100" />
		<!-- counter for gained experience -->
		<experience enabled="1" font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,255,100,100" />
		<!-- counter for picked up gold -->
		<gold enabled="1" font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,80,255,80" />
		<!-- counter for all kills -->
		<monster_kill enabled="1" font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,255,255,0" />
		<!-- counter for elite kills -->
		<elite_kill enabled="1" font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,255,255,0" />
		<!-- counter for all drops -->
		<drop_all enabled="1" font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,90,190,255" />
		<!-- counter for drops defined in drop.xml -->
		<drop_filtered enabled="1" font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,90,190,255" />
		<!-- counter for all rare drops -->
		<drop_rare enabled="1" font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,90,190,255" />
		<!-- counter for all legendary drops -->
		<drop_legendary enabled="1" font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,90,190,255" />
		<!-- counter for demonic essence drops -->
		<drop_demonic enabled="1" font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,90,190,255" />
	</stat_tracker>
```

If you want better map visibility, as far as detecting unexplored areas, try using the following in your config:


```
	
<maps>
		<!-- minimap options -->
		<minimap>
			<!-- show walkable areas nearby -->
			<reveal enabled="1" color="60,50,75,50" />
		</minimap>
		<!-- map options -->
		<map>
			<!-- show walkable areas nearby -->
			<reveal enabled="1" color="60,50,75,50" />
		</map>
</maps>
```

----------


## KillerJohn

using 500 to the blue color will instantly break your config.xml!




> If you want better map visibility, as far as detecting unexplored areas, try using the following in your config:
> 
> 
> ```
> 	
> <maps>
> 		<!-- minimap options -->
> 		<minimap>
> 			<!-- show walkable areas nearby -->
> ...

----------


## angra311

> 1), 2) HUD don't know what is explored or unexplored. You can turn it off or make the color less visible.


Here's the coloring I use for the minimap reveal which helps address this issue:




> <minimap>
> <!-- show walkable areas nearby -->
> <reveal enabled="1" color="25,180,180,250" />
> </minimap>

----------


## KillerJohn

> Here's the coloring I use for the minimap reveal which helps address this issue:


Nice, this looks better than my defaults. I'll make this as new default value. Thanks!

----------


## yemaa

> using 500 to the blue color will instantly break your config.xml!


Was supposed to say 50 like the one below it! It's been edited to reflect my actual config now.

I'm going to have to disagree with the new defaults and mention the ones I posted have more stark contrast on my monitor, and encourage people to try them.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Was supposed to say 50 like the one below it! It's been edited to reflect my actual config now.
> 
> I'm going to have to disagree with the new defaults and mention the ones I posted have more stark contrast on my monitor, and encourage people to try them.


I have calibrated IPS HP monitors, and your numbers look good.

----------


## Legendofbrett

> Here's the coloring I use for the minimap reveal which helps address this issue:


Nice coloring! I prefer this one over the other one posted as well

----------


## efeyth

hey kj how come the mod doesn't show numbers for the max dmg etc on the graphs anymore?

----------


## KillerJohn

> hey kj how come the mod doesn't show numbers for the max dmg etc on the graphs anymore?


Those numbers are irrelevant with the new graph drawing algorithms and removed. This change is properly documented in the changelog.
The "curr" value was always the SAME value as on your gain panel (now StatTracker) so the max value is the only thing 'missing', but it is irrelevant because the new graph's are reflecting momentary values.

----------


## KillerJohn

Let's find the new stuff!

----------


## Legendofbrett

> Let's find the new stuff!


ooo Expanding the max buff limit. Very good idea indeed  :Big Grin:

----------


## KillerJohn

> ooo Expanding the max buff limit. Very good idea indeed


Well, this is working in "lab enviroment" only. The first time HUD see a buff icon actually showing up then it captures the graphics of it and saves to a file. Next time HUD see that the correspondig buff is active, but it has no icon, it loads up the previously saved file and displays it with the usual counter.

There are drawbacks:
- you have to "teach" the buff icons for TurboHUD
- if something is over the buff icon when HUD is "learning" it (capturing it) then the captured file will be unusable, you have to delete the file manually and re-teach it
- most (short-living) buff icons will contain an orange vertical bar, like diamond skin on the example picture
- I won't draw the original (and crap) black countdown effect over the expanding icons

----------


## Arkahr

> Let's find the new stuff!


That's nice  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

*REMINDER: YouTube video contest will expire on 2013. march 23.*

----------


## KillerJohn

wow the community seems non-existing here  :Frown:

----------


## spankyderboss

im getting this error when i drop Demonicessenz or other items 

Sorry im german

----------


## spankyderboss

anyone can help me please?

----------


## KillerJohn

> anyone can help me please?


try to turn disable your drop.xml entries and try to figure out what is the cause: the sound files or the speach API

----------


## spankyderboss

i deleted drop.xml and its working fine

----------


## KillerJohn

> i deleted drop.xml and its working fine


you probably messed it up. I'm glad it is working now.

----------


## pastuh

How many ppls got banned? Need answer :E

----------


## KillerJohn

> How many ppls got banned? Need answer :E


LOL  :Smile:  to be patient is not your strength as I see  :Smile: 
I'll stop developing TurboHUD and remove all downloads in the second the first confirmed ban come up.

TLDR: zero

----------


## prrovoss

> LOL  to be patient is not your strength as I see 
> I'll stop developing TurboHUD and remove all downloads in the second the first confirmed ban come up.
> 
> TLDR: zero


well, what is a confirmed ban? how can u be sure, the user got banned for using THUD

----------


## Barbey

Anyone had luck trying to run this on Mac?
I've tried using Wineskin but it crashes (or quits) instantly.

----------


## KillerJohn

> well, what is a confirmed ban? how can u be sure, the user got banned for using THUD


well  :Smile:  First of all, nobody reported any bans yet. Second: if a 10 years old come here to cry (this is common in the 'hacking world') because he is banned after he used TurboHUD, but he was using 4 kinds of bots and HappyAuction 24/7, then it is not a confirmed ban  :Wink:  Nobody can be sure. But Blizzard will not ban 1 or 2 or 17 people because TurboHUD, but they will ban all of us at once. If they can...

----------


## KillerJohn

teaser:


tactical advantage, companion, shuriken cloud

----------


## pastuh

Amazing helpful program. 
But this could be more amazing if i knew monsters lvl..

----------


## Legendofbrett

> Amazing helpful program. 
> But this could be more amazing if i knew monsters lvl..


I'm curious, how would this help? Farming specific legendaries maybe?


The extended buffs looking polished now  :Big Grin:

----------


## Whoops

This seems great, gonna test it after work!

----------


## headman

> teaser:
> 
> 
> tactical advantage, companion, shuriken cloud


really nice work,
dunno why Blizzard could do this with a patch^^

keep up your amazing project :-)

----------


## prrovoss

> really nice work,
> dunno why Blizzard could do this with a patch^^
> 
> keep up your amazing project :-)


they didnt do that, because they dont wanted to make the GUI too complicated....

the additional buff icons look insane! oO im really looking forward to the relase  :Wink:

----------


## angra311

> really nice work,
> dunno why Blizzard could do this with a patch^^
> 
> keep up your amazing project :-)


This should be the tagline of the entire freaking project. There's no good reason for a _any_ of this not to be part of the primary d3 client.

----------


## KillerJohn

> This seems great, gonna test it after work!


I don't think so, because the update will be only available in the next 48-72 hours.

----------


## KillerJohn

> This should be the tagline of the entire freaking project. There's no good reason for a _any_ of this not to be part of the primary d3 client.


There IS a reason:
- 9 million kids do not need more than 5 icons
- 0.5 million real gamers need but they give only 5 percent of full income from the product.
- conclusion: do not make 95% of userbase afraid of "insane amount of icons", the service providier (blizzard) should support them instead of the real gamers

Well, this reason almost looks like a proper reason, but it is not, because:
- they could make a simple option to limit the displayed buff count between 5 and 15, and put an artificial limit to the count based on how many icons can really fit on the screen
- make it default 5
- everybody happy

btw they promised they will do something with this problem in 1.0.8 (or maybe after it).

----------


## resu

hi, the kill counter seems to be not counting some kills. i would get a killing spree with 290 kills but the kill count is at 260 or so. checking my profile i would get about 5k kills per hour but the stats show 4.7k. i thought at first that this was just because playing a rend barb things would die far away so the hud isn't picking up those kills but i noticed the same thing with the wizard even if everything dies while i'm standing in view of them.

----------


## Ethezial

I'm still having a huge problem with this program on my computer. I'm normally running about 60-63 FPS without the TurboHUD overlay. However, when I activate the overlay, my FPS drops to as low as 10 FPS. I've tried updating my drivers, but that didn't work. Any ideas anyone? This can't just be the computer...

----------


## cavewoman

> I'm still having a huge problem with this program on my computer. I'm normally running about 60-63 FPS without the TurboHUD overlay. However, when I activate the overlay, my FPS drops to as low as 10 FPS. I've tried updating my drivers, but that didn't work. Any ideas anyone? This can't just be the computer...


I want to second this. It doesnt drop to 10 fps but its a noticeable drop between having it on and off.

----------


## iamclint

its a downfall of using gdi to draw stuff its slow and heavy.. His loops might need some optmization as well <--- this is all speculation on why you are dropping fps

----------


## Legendofbrett

> I want to second this. It doesnt drop to 10 fps but its a noticeable drop between having it on and off.


What sort of FPS do you guys normally get without vertical sync or fps limited? 
When I turn off all the fps limiter options there does seem to be a slight drop, my little control test was to turn on TurboHUD and walk around act3 town, constantly walking but casting no spells with no buffs on my character (no animation buffs). With TurboHUD on and unlimited fps im getting in the 190-205 area, I turned TurboHUD off while in the midst of walking and it instantly jumped to 225-230

----------


## Ethezial

> What sort of FPS do you guys normally get without vertical sync or fps limited? 
> When I turn off all the fps limiter options there does seem to be a slight drop, my little control test was to turn on TurboHUD and walk around act3 town, constantly walking but casting no spells with no buffs on my character (no animation buffs). With TurboHUD on and unlimited fps im getting in the 190-205 area, I turned TurboHUD off while in the midst of walking and it instantly jumped to 225-230


Around 70-90 FPS. But again with the overlay switched on I take a huge hit in FPS. And on my computer it takes it so low that the game is basically unplayable. I'm in HC.

----------


## KillerJohn

> hi, the kill counter seems to be not counting some kills. i would get a killing spree with 290 kills but the kill count is at 260 or so. checking my profile i would get about 5k kills per hour but the stats show 4.7k. i thought at first that this was just because playing a rend barb things would die far away so the hud isn't picking up those kills but i noticed the same thing with the wizard even if everything dies while i'm standing in view of them.


This can happen. I can't make it 100% precise.




> I'm still having a huge problem with this program on my computer. I'm normally running about 60-63 FPS without the TurboHUD overlay. However, when I activate the overlay, my FPS drops to as low as 10 FPS. I've tried updating my drivers, but that didn't work. Any ideas anyone? This can't just be the computer...


Read the manual.




> I want to second this. It doesnt drop to 10 fps but its a noticeable drop between having it on and off.


Read the manual.




> its a downfall of using gdi to draw stuff its slow and heavy.. His loops might need some optmization as well <--- this is all speculation on why you are dropping fps


I take this as a personal offsense  :Smile:  HUD is optimized to the limits what a human can do. The problem is that some Windows settings (read the manual) cause the GDI drawing API calls failing, not in function but in speed. If the desktop composition and Aero stuff (MANUAL!!!) can't help somebody, he should experiment with the graphical settings of Windows. OR I recommend to switch to to "classic" Windows style - try HUD. Then switch back to Areo style with maximum graphical settings - try HUD. If it work without a performance penalty, you can start to disable things one by one. HUD's performance footprint is 1% (yes, one) cpu usage on my system...

----------


## Lookingfor

...just trying this hack, seems *Awesome*!
Thanks for sharing. [+Rep]

----------


## vasipup

Few ideas for TurboHud author.
I was using a mod XVM for WoT, and it`s author was giving everybody a possibility to use either test version or stable version of the mod and that gave him a better beta testing of his mod wot-xvm - XVM - eXtended Visualization Mod for World of Tanks - Google Project Hosting he also was including best user configs in his package and there is a specialized only on these configs site.
Since almost every TurboHUD user becomes addicted to the mod and runs it every time he plays Diablo 3 - there could be an option to start Diablo 3 from TurboHUD so we`ll have to click only one icon to start them both. However, this will require some lag for the autoshutdown option.

----------


## cavewoman

> "Enable desktop composition" option has to be turned on in Windows Performance Options, or you will experience heavy FPS drops.
> NOTE: if you experience FPS drops after this, try to turn on Windows Aero theme too, it may help


Done and Done

FPS without turbo hud = 180
FPS with turbo hud on = 48

It's not 10 but a 120 FPS drop is pretty bad :/ . CPU usage is 25%

----------


## KillerJohn

And an other teaser just to hurt you guys ^^

- added: Guiding Light buff with timer
- added: Plagued debuff icon and stack counter
- added: Hysteria (Scoundrel) buff icon with timer
- added: Sacrifice (Provoke the Pack) buff icon with timer
- added: Bash (Punish) buff icon with stack count (replacing the stack count from the skill button)
- added: Leap (Iron Impact) buff icon with timer
- added: Familiar buff icon with timer (replacing the timer from the skill button)
- added: Mirror Image buff icon with timer
- added: Chackram (Shuriken Cloud) buff icon with timer
- added: Sentry (Guardian Turret) buff icon
- added: Deadly Reach (Forsight) buff icon (replacing the ON text from the skill button)
- added: secondary wizard skill icons: electrocute, disintegrate, ray of frost, archon disintegration wave
- added: secondary demonhunter skill icons: tactical advantage (with timer), rapid fire, strafe
- added: secondary monk skill icon: tempest rush
- added: secondary witch doctor skill icon: spirit barrage

----------


## KillerJohn

tried to switch to basic, back to win7 theme, and again ?
just try to play with it... Your bad experience is somehow related to Windows' desktop composition...
In Windows 7 when you switch between themes modes, sometimes Windows shows an "you have issues blablablabla" link on your Personalization form. If you see it, try it.




> Done and Done
> 
> FPS without turbo hud = 180
> FPS with turbo hud on = 48
> 
> It's not 10 but a 120 FPS drop is pretty bad :/ . CPU usage is 25%

----------


## A1XP

*KillerJohn*, 
Why turbohud is trying to connect to 85.234.197.3 ? What kind of data you are collecting?

----------


## KillerJohn

> *KillerJohn*, 
> Why turbohud is trying to connect to 85.234.197.3 ? What kind of data you are collecting?


you are funny  :Smile: 

edit: http://www.pool.ntp.org/scores/85.234.197.3
Next time put the IP into a google search...

edit2: to prevent any insanity, I downloaded 13.3.13.0 package and compared to my archive.
*It is a match. So there can't be any kind of internet connections.*
Except the initial NTP time query from "europe.pool.ntp.org" (93.180.6.3 ) or from "time-a.nist.gov" (129.6.15.28 ) in case the first server is unavailable.
NTP servers are dynamic, so for example europe.pool.ntp.org routes you to a different IP based on your location.

edit3: this sentence is like a comedy: "READ THE MANUAL!"

----------


## nnm

First of all I want to say thank you for such a useful program.
I think i found one minor bug.
In TOTAL shows only hours, but not days


p.s.
If I understand correctly, each update resets the performance statistics, it would be great to save the old rates, ty

----------


## pastuh

If i want all one-handed items what i need to to change in config?
Add new line? I dont want write all names ;/

----------


## Ethezial

I never read manuals, I'm a guy. -_- So yeah my FPS is fixed now that I read it.  :Smile:  




> Was supposed to say 50 like the one below it! It's been edited to reflect my actual config now.
> 
> I'm going to have to disagree with the new defaults and mention the ones I posted have more stark contrast on my monitor, and encourage people to try them.


I really do prefer this color better. The default blue one is too bright and covers up the other map. This color disappears when the map is explored, making it perfect for me.

----------


## vasipup

> If i want all one-handed items what i need to to change in config?
> Add new line? I dont want write all names ;/


Не понятно, что вы хотите от одноручек? Пикап неопознанных одноручек 60+ с земли? Тогда, скорее всего, надо добавить что-то вроде 
<item_16 enabled="1" min_ilvl="60" min_quality="6" speech="default" sound="-" groups="1h" background_color="192,255,255,0" size="40" thickness="4" speed="300" comment="weapons1h" />

----------


## vasipup

> I don't think so, because the update will be only available in the next 48-72 hours.


Ssssssooo? =)

----------


## KillerJohn

> Ssssssooo? =)


it is feature locked, stable and in RC8 phase. Release at tomorrow. I have to sleep now.

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.3.24.1*
 - note: timebomb is still 2013. april 1.
- changed: current extra features are no longer 'extra features'. They are normal features and everybody can access them without a contributor key.
People who have a contributor key still see "(contributor)" label on their screen
Contributor keys are NOT irrelevant in the future, so if you have one then please keep it, because there will be some new features, bound to contributor keys.
The list of the former extra features - now they are available to everybody:
- elite monster and goblin pings on minimap
- elite monster and goblin direction arrows on the floor
- ExpAnalyzer
- QuickShot
- Save gear data
- added: expanded buff icons (showing buffs over the internal 5 buffs)
- added: Guiding Light buff with timer
- added: Plagued debuff icon and stack counter
- added: Hysteria (Scoundrel) buff icon with timer
- added: Sacrifice (Provoke the Pack) buff icon with timer
- added: Bash (Punish) buff icon with stack count (replacing the stack count from the skill button)
- added: Leap (Iron Impact) buff icon with timer
- added: Familiar buff icon with timer (replacing the timer from the skill button)
- added: Mirror Image buff icon with timer
- added: Chackram (Shuriken Cloud) buff icon with timer
- added: Sentry (Guardian Turret) buff icon
- added: Deadly Reach (Forsight) buff icon (replacing the ON text from the skill button)
- added: Combination Strike buff icon with stack count (no timer is available)
- added: secondary wizard skill icons: electrocute, disintegrate, ray of frost, archon disintegration wave
- added: secondary demon hunter skill icons: tactical advantage (with timer), rapid fire, strafe
- added: secondary monk skill icon: tempest rush
- added: secondary witch doctor skill icon: spirit barrage
- changed: Character Bar don't hide dead characters
- added: option to invert the behavior of the 'switch' of the ingame StatTracker (so the default trackers are TOTAL and TODAY, and when you hover over 'switch' then you see RUN and AREA)
- added: % value to Exp Bar
- improved: text measure and rendering precision
- added: difficulty field to run logs (in \runs folder)
- fixed: monster power and difficulty detection
- fixed: all StatTracker timers are stopped in PvP area
- fixed: act 4 shrines (some are still missing)

----------


## vasipup

Great! Thank you!

----------


## roennev

Bough you a beer mate :P left private ID and Btag in description :P

----------


## prrovoss

will there somewhen be extra features for multiple destributor keys?  :Smile:

----------


## pastuh

What means stimebomb ^^ Im scared..

----------


## KillerJohn

> What means stimebomb ^^ Im scared..


It will blow up, and destroy all your hardware at a random time on that day.
Oh wait, that is impossible  :Frown: 

(tbh: there is a timebomb in all TurboHUD releases and when that day comes, HUD stops working and you have to update it to a newer one with later timebomb date. This is how I force users to use the latest version - I don't want to support 2-3-4-5-6-7 months old versions...)

----------


## KillerJohn

WOW I am "Lieutenant Commander"  :Cool:  I guess I spam too much  :Frown:

----------


## haxxie

Grats on the promotion  :Big Grin:  Excellent work on the latest update aswell, loving it so far.

----------


## mondmond

> I guess I spam too much


You whine too much.

----------


## KillerJohn

> You whine too much.


You bug me too much dear cynical beta tester.

----------


## roennev

When will the Update come out ? So I dont get timebombed :P

----------


## KillerJohn

> When will the Update come out ? So I dont get timebombed :P


1) the update with the latest stable (extended buff icons) is already out
2) next update is on april 1 with timebomb set to may 1

----------


## gamerscore

Nice job killer john!

----------


## mondmond

> You bug me too much dear cynical beta tester.


I'm on vacation. What else should I do with all this free time?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hilion

Another +5 Rep to you Sir even though i dont play D3.
But you support your App and give it out for free and that has to be rewarded.

----------


## pastuh

I suggest add\change to these sounds: https://www.dropbox.com/s/1yqjozx4gv8nspa/sounds.zip
Not hurts ears..

----------


## prpsouza

Hey there KillerJohn,

new user here =] just heard about TurboHUD... can't believe it took me so long!

The tool looks freaking awesome, *outstanding job*. I can't wait to try it out. But I think I'm gonna wait for the April version since the March version is probably only going to last for a couple more days (with the Time Bomb system).




> _I'd like to ask something first_. I understand there's always a chance of being banned for using the tool, but what I wanted to ask is: *has someone ever been banned (and reported here) because they used TurboHUD?*
> 
> I read a couple random pages of the thread and haven't seen any "I was banned" posts (then again, these could be elsewhere). I'm just looking to get well informed before trying it ;-)


*Nevermind, that was just me being dumb. Found my answer on page 75*:




> LOL  to be patient is not your strength as I see 
> I'll stop developing TurboHUD and remove all downloads in the second the first confirmed ban come up.
> 
> TLDR: zero


Again, amazing program. Thanks for it.

----------


## KillerJohn

you are welcome  :Smile: 




> Hey there KillerJohn,
> 
> new user here =] just heard about TurboHUD... can't believe it took me so long!
> 
> The tool looks freaking awesome, *outstanding job*. I can't wait to try it out. But I think I'm gonna wait for the April version since the March version is probably only going to last for a couple more days (with the Time Bomb system).
> 
> 
> *Nevermind, that was just me being dumb. Found my answer on page 75*:
> 
> ...

----------


## HARMS4420

Okay So am I doing something wrong? I have diablo 3 windowed, I ran exe as administrator, and I also renamed the folder and program as recommended. I keep getting the message "Cannot detect battletag, please open social tab". What is wrong?????? I also am trying to find the manual, but where is it located??

----------


## haxxie

> Okay So am I doing something wrong? I have diablo 3 windowed, I ran exe as administrator, and I also renamed the folder and program as recommended. I keep getting the message "Cannot detect battletag, please open social tab". What is wrong?????? I also am trying to find the manual, but where is it located??



I assume you have tried to open the social tab?

----------


## HARMS4420

> Okay So am I doing something wrong? I have diablo 3 windowed, I ran exe as administrator, and I also renamed the folder and program as recommended. I keep getting the message "Cannot detect battletag, please open social tab". What is wrong?????? I also am trying to find the manual, but where is it located??


Ya I'm retarded all i had to do was open my friends list...lol

----------


## ElijahBailey

Anybody notice the icons for say, frenzy don't always indicate how many stacks you have?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Anybody notice the icons for say, frenzy don't always indicate how many stacks you have?


yes, because it is not a feature  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Because of the non-existing user activity/interest I'm suspending HUD development for an indefinite time.
> I thought that there will be a nice community around it, but it seems that I'm just a sentimental old man.
> There will be no new public features, but a last stable release on April 1.
> Every other small or bigger improvements will be done with the current beta testers in private and will be release when a new patch arrives.
> Of course I'll not let you down dear current users, and I'll do my best to give you recompiled versions after new D3 patches - as soon as possible (not Blizzard's "soon"' but KJ's "soon")


*9876543210*

----------


## pepe2c

I just can say... thank you for your hard work and Good luck =D

----------


## prpsouza

Dammit  :Frown:  the moment I find out about this awesome program it stops getting updates...

I did understand though that you'll try to keep it at least working with the latest patch [which is nice since we're "close" to 1.0.8], and the "suspension" only means you won't be developing new features for some time. Is that correct?

Also, will the last April 1st version not have a timebomb then?

Anyways, thanks for you dedication and good luck in future endeavours.

----------


## KillerJohn

- you are correct. I will update it regularly but no new planned features. I am going "casual".
- timebomb will be always there, because updates will be there

----------


## ElijahBailey

Heya KillerJohn - appreciate the app and the effort. Not sure what you mean about non-existent activity/interest - for me, the app was quite usable several releases back, so no particular need for new features, etc.  :Smile:  It's just been great!! I could post that everyday...

----------


## HARMS4420

Does anyone have a good modified pickit list?? or is the one that came with the program good enough?

----------


## HARMS4420

> Does anyone have a good modified pickit list?? or is the one that came with the program good enough?


does anyone have this??

----------


## KillerJohn

> does anyone have this??


why not check and/or customize it? Every single people use different pickit.ini and drop.xml.

----------


## HARMS4420

Yea I guess that would be better. Is there a way to make the rares show up on the minimap too just like the legendaries do?

----------


## prrovoss

> Ive tried but I guess its confusing to me. The config file is only to evaluate which items to keep right? and the drop is the one to evaluate which items to pick up am I correct?


yes, drop.xml defines, which items should be highlighted when dropped from mobs (based on item groups).
pickit.ini defines which items should be highlighted, when they are identified in your inventar (based on item affixes).

----------


## HARMS4420

So what exaclty is going to happen tomorrow? Are we going to have to redownload??

----------


## mondmond

> Does anyone have a good modified pickit list?? or is the one that came with the program good enough?


It's strict, but good for SC, needs tuning for HC.



> Yea I guess that would be better. Is there a way to make the rares show up on the minimap too just like the legendaries do?


Enable all rare in drop.xml


```
<item_allrare enabled="1" min_ilvl="0" min_quality="6" speech="-" sound="-" groups="" background_color="192,255,255,0" size="20" thickness="4" speed="0" comment="why would you do this?" />
```

Now you can configure how TH will show these items in config.xml under


```
<draw_params><drop>
```




> So what exaclty is going to happen tomorrow? Are we going to have to redownload??


Depends if KJ actually does upload a new version. He has important stuff to do like dying for the first time in HC. I hope you understand.

----------


## HARMS4420

Awesome thanks for the help! So if he doesn't do an upload, will the current version still be working??

----------


## KillerJohn

> Depends if KJ actually does upload a new version. He has important stuff to do like dying for the first time in HC. I hope you understand.


I LOLed this so much. The King Of Sarcasm ^^
I told you: I will not die! My goal is to NEVER die on HC.




> Awesome thanks for the help! So if he doesn't do an upload, will the current version still be working??


If I don't upload a new version, your current one will stop working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!44444444444!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## KillerJohn

...oh wait... But I did!

*13.4.1.0 STABLE*
- changed: timebomb will expire on 2013. may 1.
- added: HUD is hidden when a scripted cutscene animation is playing
- changed: listed all legendaries in pickit.ini (with updated filters)
- added: Spirit Barrage (Manitou) timer

----------


## s4d3r

"kegyetlenjó".... awsame, with this new version d3 running better at me. Still missing a day counter at total or just i forget update something?

----------


## mondmond

> Still missing a day counter at total or just i forget update something?


You only have a Today when you played that day.

----------


## KillerJohn

> "kegyetlenjó".... awsame, with this new version d3 running better at me. Still missing a day counter at total or just i forget update something?


örülök hogy örülsz  :Smile:

----------


## pepe2c

so 13.4.1.0 will be public ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## s4d3r

Akkor igaz, hogy magyar vagy =) Google kidobott anno cikket magyarul erről, csak már törölték  :Frown:  Azt hittem kamu volt és valaki próbált te progiddal dicsekedni. Az xp mutatón is történt módosítás, mióta az újat használom átlagoson többet kapok, mint régebbieknél, vagy legalábis többet mutat.

----------


## KillerJohn

> so 13.4.1.0 will be public ?


what do you mean "will be" public? It IS public...




> Akkor igaz, hogy magyar vagy =) Google kidobott anno cikket magyarul erről, csak már törölték  Azt hittem kamu volt és valaki próbált te progiddal dicsekedni. Az xp mutatón is történt módosítás, mióta az újat használom átlagoson többet kapok, mint régebbieknél, vagy legalábis többet mutat.


Jaja, Logout cikk volt, de nem szerette a staff. Az XP "mutató" teljesen jó. Viszont javaslom az angolt, nehogy idejöjjön őrjöngeni egy moderátor.

TLDR: please use english to let others understand us  :Smile:

----------


## pepe2c

sry bro for some reason i wasnt able 2 see the download at the time i posted that =P

----------


## KillerJohn

I made some calculations for 1.0.8 multiplayer MF efficiency: LINK

----------


## prrovoss

well, since the release u gained less in multiplayer games.

----------


## KillerJohn

> well, since the release u gained less in multiplayer games.


Yes, but this patch should address the issue of multiplayer games in D3. But it is not. People still have to GO TO TOWN to identify all, which is a joke, and they are giving +10% MF/player, but forgot to scale it (somehow) with your paragon level, so at p100 the MF gain in 4 player parties is still negligible.

----------


## prrovoss

> Yes, but this patch should address the issue of multiplayer games in D3. But it is not. People still have to GO TO TOWN to identify all, which is a joke, and they are giving +10% MF/player, but forgot to scale it (somehow) with your paragon level, so at p100 the MF gain in 4 player parties is still negligible.


i see.
why not post it in the official d3 forums? maybe u get some blue answers?

----------


## KillerJohn

> i see.
> why not post it in the official d3 forums? maybe u get some blue answers?


I'm not sure that I'm that kind of people who lives for blue answers ^^  :Smile:  And I should not link ownedcore links in official topics  :Smile:

----------


## prrovoss

> I'm not sure that I'm that kind of people who lives for blue answers ^^  And I should not link ownedcore links in official topics


u dont have to live for them but it would be interesting, if they answer that kind of feedback.
and u dont have to link the ownedcore thread, just the google spreadsheet like u did in your recent post.

----------


## mondmond

> I made some calculations for 1.0.8 multiplayer MF efficiency: LINK


Those calculations lack the fun part of playing with friends.  :Cool: 

Their goals should just be to erase the feeling you get punished for playing with other players because solo is much more profitable. 
I really like the monster and goblin warning stuff also archons.

----------


## efeyth

whoa KJ wat happened with the post in the main page? people talking smack? o.o 
been gone for a few weeks and wanna farm again so i came back hope everything alrite 
keep up the good work!

----------


## s4d3r

> Jaja, Logout cikk volt, de nem szerette a staff. Az XP "mutató" teljesen jó. Viszont javaslom az angolt, nehogy idejöjjön őrjöngeni egy moderátor.
> 
> TLDR: please use english to let others understand us


igen azaz, hasonló volt mint most a főoldalon a leírás, vagy volt valami technikai része is? hátha tanulhattam volna belőle egy keveset

Okok, sorry. So looks like i have more fps and that's why got more xp. I think playing in party is just for fun with friends, or do key/über boss runs or simply a better players leach u.
Hope identify all/ craft all time will be same as craft/identify 1 item.

----------


## KillerJohn

> igen azaz, hasonló volt mint most a főoldalon a leírás, vagy volt valami technikai része is? hátha tanulhattam volna belőle egy keveset
> 
> Okok, sorry. So looks like i have more fps and that's why got more xp. I think playing in party is just for fun with friends, or do key/über boss runs or simply a better players leach u.
> Hope identify all/ craft all time will be same as craft/identify 1 item.


nope, "ID all" will be a place in town...

----------


## s4d3r

i know that "ID all" will be a place in main town, but the question is, how many time will be IDing all item.

I made a little edit of your spreadsheet, and changed mf to xp. (Under 1 is better than mp0 solo)
link

----------


## efeyth

new patch is making the HUD close once u get in game when you press resume
idk if u got the patch in EU yet but just wondering if it'll be up today?

----------


## KillerJohn

> new patch is making the HUD close once u get in game when you press resume
> idk if u got the patch in EU yet but just wondering if it'll be up today?


what new patch? there is anything newer than 1.0.7a?  :Embarrassment:  build number?

btw do you use the latest version of TurboHUD? There was a timebomb in the previous versions, expired on 2013.04.01...

----------


## HARMS4420

I have a question about the path saving feature. What is this useful for, because doesn't each new game have completely different paths??

----------


## roennev

Just downloaded the new HUD, But when I open D3, and then HUD, It never loads....

----------


## HARMS4420

> I have a question about the path saving feature. What is this useful for, because doesn't each new game have completely different paths??


Can anyone explain this to me?

----------


## gamemaste789

> Can anyone explain this to me?


ive never used this program but im guessing it will save each path from each different map, so when u revisit that same map it will load ur last 1, and will give u the stats on which 1 was better and u will learn how to run that map better

----------


## KillerJohn

> Can anyone explain this to me?


it is good for static paths only

----------


## HARMS4420

Please inform me on static paths,, im a newb  :Frown:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Please inform me on static paths,, im a newb


75% of act 3 is static

----------


## angra311

roennev - make sure you don't have any open windows that have a title that start with "Diablo III"

some browsers on some websites will change the title bar to that, and it will cause the HUD to get confused and attach to the wrong place, or not at all (or so I have experienced).

----------


## KillerJohn

put your hands up if you want to see a release for 1.0.8 PTR

----------


## prrovoss

yeeeeah  :Big Grin: 



well, he has no account here, so he asked me, to post his hands up here for him^^:

----------


## itsmylife

hands up by me and 3 mates I passed your awesome tool along  :Smile: 

oOo

----------


## KillerJohn

it seems that there are changes in objectmanager handling, so this will be not released in 10 minutes as usual, but I do my best...

----------


## KillerJohn

> it seems that there are changes in objectmanager handling, so this will be not released in 10 minutes as usual, but I do my best...


OK, 1.0.8 PTR version is done, please wait until beta testers confirms it is working and then I'll release it as a BETA.

----------


## prrovoss

thats very nice! i hope they will go live with 108 soon^^ i dont want to wait about 4 weeks for it :/

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.4.10.0 BETA*
*NOTE: test build for 1.0.8.15926, this will not work with 1.0.7!*
- fixed: some CharacterBar bugs
- added: new StatTracker called "last 30 days" to CharacterBar
- added: new StatTracker called "last 7 days" to CharacterBar
- added: day count display to StatTrackers
- changed: opening Profile or Achievement windows pause the StratTracker timers

----------


## selim321

I cant use it's not work

----------


## prrovoss

> I cant use it's not work


which version do u use on which realm?
probably you use the ptr version on the live realm

----------


## KillerJohn

teaser:

----------


## headman

> teaser:


looks really cool :-)
can´t wait to use your ingenious work

----------


## ElijahBailey

Looking good!!

----------


## misto23de

hey KillerJohn ... just want to say "Thank you" ... TurboHud is a huge improvement while playing D3 - keep up the good work ... hope, you will keep the motivation, working on TuroboHud in the future!

----------


## prpsouza

Damn... I missed the "put hands up" train... \o/ .... ,,o,, ... =(

You're ****ing awesome, man. Thanks for the hard work.

----------


## KillerJohn

dual wielding dps formulas still dont work (internally it is very very different compared to using 1 weapon only...)

----------


## R3peat

ur still improving thats rly awesome man  :Smile:  like ur toll using it every day since release now  :Smile: 

one little thing:

is it possible to add smth like a disconnect alert for hardcore party play?

smth like a visual alert on the map or in center of screen or /and sound alert.

its rly annyoing how much hardcore ppl die cause they are playin in a party , talking in teamspeak or skype and one gets disconnected while the others are 1 or 2 screens away fighting. saw many ppl die in my runs or friends runs cause of disconnect and getting atacked by 1 spawning whitemob ._.

i mean u surely can detect party members positions. so is it possible to add such feature when a member of ur party dont move, standing on same position, for 2 or 5 secs ?

would buy u another beer if u could do this ^^ mby generaly disabled in config so just hardcore players can enable it. or an autoenable in hardcore mode only

would love u for that <3

----------


## KillerJohn

- and if he just stops to identify some stuff?
- the problem is that the players are "actors" too, just like the monsters. The actors HUD can "see" (what is in D3's memory) have a limited range, so if the player is futher than ~2 screens, your HUD knows NOTHING about that player. It can be dying, dead, or even in town, your client has no information about it.




> ur still improving thats rly awesome man  like ur toll using it every day since release now 
> 
> one little thing:
> 
> is it possible to add smth like a disconnect alert for hardcore party play?
> 
> smth like a visual alert on the map or in center of screen or /and sound alert.
> 
> its rly annyoing how much hardcore ppl die cause they are playin in a party , talking in teamspeak or skype and one gets disconnected while the others are 1 or 2 screens away fighting. saw many ppl die in my runs or friends runs cause of disconnect and getting atacked by 1 spawning whitemob ._.
> ...

----------


## Ethezial

The first wall of your text on the front post is a joke, right? I noticed it said April 1st.

Just for the record, let it be known. I love you and your work. This tool is amazing and it's safe to say I couldn't live without it playing this game. I really appreciate all of the hard work you put into this tool.

----------


## R3peat

Those dots in the minimal an map cant be read in Memory? Positions of them?

----------


## Barratt2rika

History proved it once that a free, closed source project can survive - maybe you know what I mean

----------


## KillerJohn

> The first wall of your text on the front post is a joke, right? I noticed it said April 1st.
> 
> Just for the record, let it be known. I love you and your work. This tool is amazing and it's safe to say I couldn't live without it playing this game. I really appreciate all of the hard work you put into this tool.


joke? there is no joke, I don't know what do you mean.




> Those dots in the minimal an map cant be read in Memory? Positions of them?


nope, I am not (yet)




> History proved it once that a free, closed source project can survive - maybe you know what I mean


what?

----------


## sKYfiRE06

Wow, have tried ur tool for the first time.
First thought: What the? ****ing awesome!

----------


## KillerJohn

> Wow, have tried ur tool for the first time.
> First thought: What the? ****ing awesome!


And you haven't seen the upcoming features  :Cool:

----------


## Aendy

I sent sth. with paypal but I only sent my battletag with it - what for do you need this ID? (I cant write it - seems to be forbiden?!)

Wow - finally I could post sth.... Hello btw.

----------


## Ethezial

> joke? there is no joke, I don't know what do you mean.





> Because of the non-existing user activity/interest I'm suspending HUD development for an indefinite time.
> I thought that there will be a nice community around it, but it seems that I'm just a sentimental old man.
> There will be no new public features, but a last stable release on April 1.
> Every other small or bigger improvements will be done with the current beta testers in private and will be release when a new patch arrives.
> Of course I'll not let you down dear current users, and I'll do my best to give you recompiled versions after new D3 patches - as soon as possible (not Blizzard's "soon"' but KJ's "soon")


^ This. I didn't believe it because you had said "on April 1". April 1st is April Fool's Day. So I thought you were fooling me. 

Also. The PTR version no longer works with the new PTR patch. :P

----------


## KillerJohn

> I sent sth. with paypal but I only sent my battletag with it - what for do you need this ID? (I cant write it - seems to be forbiden?!)
> 
> Wow - finally I could post sth.... Hello btw.


Because I will give you a "dogtag" (called Instance Key or Contributor Key) based on your BattleTag and private instance id, so HUD will display "contributor" on the bottom of your screen  :Smile: 




> ^ This. I didn't believe it because you had said "on April 1". April 1st is April Fool's Day. So I thought you were fooling me. 
> 
> Also. The PTR version no longer works with the new PTR patch. :P


I don't like April Fool's Day, so you can believe me, I was serious.
Yepp, I need to relocate the new memory offsets for the new PTR patch.

----------


## Ethezial

> I don't like April Fool's Day, so you can believe me, I was serious.
> Yepp, I need to relocate the new memory offsets for the new PTR patch.


That makes me sad  :Frown:  But we already have so many amazing features I think I'll live.  :Smile:  At least you'll keep it updated for patches.
When do you think you'll have the new ptr version working? I'm dying to play with it.

----------


## KillerJohn

> That makes me sad  But we already have so many amazing features I think I'll live.  At least you'll keep it updated for patches.
> When do you think you'll have the new ptr version working? I'm dying to play with it.


I have a working version for the new ptr since yesterday, but I can't release because it is not ready to deploy. (because it contains the new DPS/sEHP/bonuses panel and some UI revamp)

I hope that I can release a new stable version (for both clients, but no promises.

----------


## KillerJohn

OFFTOPIC: if somebody has a 1-hand, socketed, 1100+ DPS weapon, and [400+ life on hit OR life steal] on EU HC, then please PM me with a price and a screenshot.
Trade topic here seems flooded with gold buyers/sellers, so I don't even try to post there...

teaser:

----------


## prrovoss

sEHP
what does the "s" mean?

and real dps?

----------


## mondmond

simpleEHP 
it's your EHP without any "gambling" modifiers like dodge, block or melee/ranged reduce

Real dps is the real time dps display which was in the stattracker. It displays the dps you currently do

----------


## KillerJohn

> simpleEHP 
> it's your EHP without any "gambling" modifiers like dodge, block or melee/ranged reduce
> 
> Real dps is the real time dps display which was in the stattracker. It displays the dps you currently do


da master is righhhhhhhht!

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.4.18.0 STABLE*
- NOTE: timebomb is still 2013. may 1.
- fixed: some CharacterBar bugs
- added: new StatTracker called "last 30 days" to CharacterBar
- added: new StatTracker called "last 7 days" to CharacterBar
- added: day count display to StatTrackers
- changed: opening Profile or Achievement windows pause the StratTracker timers
- added: AttribPanel, a panel for DPS, EHP and "Self bonuses" (does not include bonuses from your follower)
- changed: the "DPS" line from the StatTracker is moved to the new DPS/EHP panel called "real DPS"
- changed: the "next level" line from the StatTracker is moved to the ExpBar
- added: HUD is clipping by the chat item panel

----------


## headman

thx for the update :-)
i`ll test it later

----------


## haxxie

You've done it again, you've taken something that is awesome and just made it even more awesome!

Thank you so much for your work that you've done!

----------


## Aendy

Just tried the new version - its just soooo great! I love it.

Could you maybe tell us your next ideas for the HUD, cuz I got some too.

I hope my ideas are welcom, if not just ignore them pls.

1. What about Translation - like changing language - I do not know anything about programing the whole thing so pls be kind to me if its not even possible and its dumb to think about it, maybe a menu to choose language or sth. (if you dont know what to do with ur time  :Big Grin: )
2. Maybe I just didnt find it somewhere, but is it possible to sort in the menu or sth. the start for each area - so that I can see like - "oh I did 50 mio xp with my monk in core of arreat, but only 20 mio at ..." 

Thank you for listening  :Smile:  (or reading!  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## prrovoss

> 1. What about Translation - like changing language - I do not know anything about programing the whole thing so pls be kind to me if its not even possible and its dumb to think about it, maybe a menu to choose language or sth. (if you dont know what to do with ur time )


i would offer, to translate it to german  :Wink:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Just tried the new version - its just soooo great! I love it.
> 
> Could you maybe tell us your next ideas for the HUD, cuz I got some too.
> 
> I hope my ideas are welcom, if not just ignore them pls.
> 
> 1. What about Translation - like changing language - I do not know anything about programing the whole thing so pls be kind to me if its not even possible and its dumb to think about it, maybe a menu to choose language or sth. (if you dont know what to do with ur time )
> 2. Maybe I just didnt find it somewhere, but is it possible to sort in the menu or sth. the start for each area - so that I can see like - "oh I did 50 mio xp with my monk in core of arreat, but only 20 mio at ..." 
> 
> Thank you for listening  (or reading!  )


next idea (Azgul is the copyright holder for the idea):

(please note that this is a very very very start of the new beta (the design is already changed 4 times since this screenshot))

1) I don't plan translation support. It can make a lot of problems... I have a lot to do  :Smile: 
2) I don't understand your second idea  :Smile:

----------


## Aendy

> i would offer, to translate it to german


I could do so too  :Big Grin: 

1. Okay, thought it could be easy with language files or sth. and I guess the community would help u with translation - just an idea for to much time as I said.
2. When you level you see how much XP per hour you get in an area - what about a overview in the menu or sth. - so you can see like in 10 runs I did 55 mio/h in Core of Arreat and just 20 elsewhere - so you could see which areas are interesting to farm or to loot items. Hope its understandable now, if not please tell me - Ill try to explain it better than  :Big Grin:

----------


## KillerJohn

> I could do so too 
> 
> 1. Okay, thought it could be easy with language files or sth. and I guess the community would help u with translation - just an idea for to much time as I said.
> 2. When you level you see how much XP per hour you get in an area - what about a overview in the menu or sth. - so you can see like in 10 runs I did 55 mio/h in Core of Arreat and just 20 elsewhere - so you could see which areas are interesting to farm or to loot items. Hope its understandable now, if not please tell me - Ill try to explain it better than


what you want are area-trackers, but HUD does not have any yet. There will be area-trackers per character for "today", "30 days" and "7 days" in the near future. You will see area trackers when you are in the corresponding area (not in menu). No promises, or ETA.

----------


## TehVoyager

KJ you know what turbohud needs?


AN ICON.

^_^

----------


## KillerJohn

No, it doesn't. ^_^




> KJ you know what turbohud needs?
> 
> 
> AN ICON.
> 
> ^_^

----------


## TehVoyager

> no, it doesn't. ^_^


you are mistaken, crazy gun wielding monkey! it totally does!

----------


## misto23de

> next idea (Azgul is the copyright holder for the idea):
> 
> (please note that this is a very very very start of the new beta (the design is already changed 4 times since this screenshot))
> )


great Idea!

----------


## KillerJohn

> you are mistaken, crazy gun wielding monkey! it totally does!


No, it doesn't! Believe me.

----------


## TehVoyager

^ DISAGREEING STRONGLY TEHVOY IS DISAGREEING STRONLY! it'd be awesome. then i could have a icon for it on my desktop. :P

----------


## prrovoss

batch?



> start "" "C:\Spiele\WinAuth-1.7.1314\WinAuth.exe"
> sleep -m 200
> start "" "C:\Spiele\Diablo III\Diablo III.exe" -launch
> sleep -m 200
> start "" "C:\Program Files\WMP\wmp.exe"
> sleep 10
> taskkill /f /im "WinAuth.exe"


on desktop link the batchfile. 
done

----------


## KillerJohn

He don't want an icon to start HUD, he want an icon next to the taskbar clock, so he can see when HUD is running. But this will never happen. Sorry.




> batch?
> 
> 
> on desktop link the batchfile. 
> done

----------


## speedy7

you could add killsounds

----------


## KillerJohn

> you could add killsounds


WTF are thouse huge icons ingame ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## prrovoss

plz dont, thats ridiculous!

----------


## selim321

It's not work help me pls!!
Error : turboHUD.exe stop working 
 :Frown:  help me plzzzzzzzzz

----------


## KillerJohn

> It's not work help me pls!!
> Error : turboHUD.exe stop working 
>  help me plzzzzzzzzz


try a clean install

----------


## speedy7

> WTF are thouse huge icons ingame ?


it's my overlay, I "replaced" some stuff with my own pic for better visibility

----------


## KillerJohn

> it's my overlay, I "replaced" some stuff with my own pic for better visibility


can you explain your method, or is it private?

----------


## speedy7

> can you explain your method, or is it private?


it's a private dx hook, it modifies the directx surface of d3. Not sure why I call it overlay.

----------


## bandito88

thank you for all the good work, you made my D3 experience more enjoyable, and ofc more efficient  :Big Grin: 

i'm an amateur programmer (learnt C++ and LUA some years ago, and can use some of C#). i would be glad if you can share, also privately, some of your knowledge with me.

----------


## TehVoyager

> He don't want an icon to start HUD, he want an icon next to the taskbar clock, so he can see when HUD is running. But this will never happen. Sorry.


No i dont want an icon on the System tray, i was hoping the Executable would have an icon.

----------


## TehVoyager

> He don't want an icon to start HUD, he want an icon next to the taskbar clock, so he can see when HUD is running. But this will never happen. Sorry.


No i dont want an icon on the System tray, i was hoping the Executable would have an icon.


BTW the icons are kind of explained in this video

Diablo 3 Loot Overlay (April 2012) - YouTube

----------


## spdkllz

Here is an idea, is it possible to add map overlay, basically make it possible to overlay the big map and clicks still work, as it was in d2?

----------


## KillerJohn

> thank you for all the good work, you made my D3 experience more enjoyable, and ofc more efficient 
> 
> i'm an amateur programmer (learnt C++ and LUA some years ago, and can use some of C#). i would be glad if you can share, also privately, some of your knowledge with me.


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...y-reading.html ([INFO] D3 Memory Reading)




> No i dont want an icon on the System tray, i was hoping the Executable would have an icon.


Risky. I don't like this. However you can set up a custom icon for it through a shortcut.




> BTW the icons are kind of explained in this video
> Diablo 3 Loot Overlay (April 2012) - YouTube


Well, "explained" and "showed" are different terms in my point of view. But I'm really not interested in D3 GFX modifications. Risky. And pointless.




> Here is an idea, is it possible to add map overlay, basically make it possible to overlay the big map and clicks still work, as it was in d2?


With memory write I'm pretty sure it would be easy to implement this. But I don't like or support D3 client modifications.
Without memwrite, this it would be hard to do this. And very very slow (GDI++ is a bitch).

----------


## TheQt

So I just started using this, and my FPS went from 70+ to roughly 25 =/ is this intentional? or maybe is it something on my side? Hmph  :Frown:  It's also actively pinging a gem in my bag and I don't know why o.O

----------


## R3peat

> So I just started using this, and my FPS went from 70+ to roughly 25 =/ is this intentional? or maybe is it something on my side? Hmph  It's also actively pinging a gem in my bag and I don't know why o.O


Ur using Windows xp? Or the win xp style for win 7? This could be the Problem. Try switch to aero theme in win 7

----------


## KillerJohn

> So I just started using this, and my FPS went from 70+ to roughly 25 =/ is this intentional? or maybe is it something on my side? Hmph  It's also actively pinging a gem in my bag and I don't know why o.O


1) read manual  :Smile:  - the cause is probably your Windows' aero or desktop composition settings
2) read manual  :Smile:  - it is called Inventory Ping, search your config.xml for this word: inventory

----------


## prrovoss

is the "more than one drop.xml file configured in config.xml" feature still alive?

----------


## selim321

> try a clean install


im tryning but stop working error again  :Frown:

----------


## KillerJohn

> is the "more than one drop.xml file configured in config.xml" feature still alive?


HUD never supported multiple drop.xml files




> im tryning but stop working error again


exceptions? status log? anything? you are not giving too much information... do you use the latest version?

----------


## selim321

> HUD never supported multiple drop.xml files
> 
> 
> exceptions? status log? anything? you are not giving too much information... do you use the latest version?


first im so sorry my english so bad 
and i use new version TurboHUD 13.4.18.0
and this
problem event name:	CLR20r3
signature of the problem 01:	turbohud.exe
signature of the problem 02:	13.4.18.0
signature of the problem 03:	517082d4
signature of the problem 04:	notepad
signature of the problem 05:	13.4.18.0
signature of the problem 06:	517082d4
signature of the problem 07:	2fa
signature of the problem 08:	30
signature of the problem 09:	System.NullReferenceException
OS version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
local identity:	1055
additional information1:	628f
additional information 2:	628f774c266c82f08bb1a5be13a37935
additional information 3:	001c
additional information 4:	001cfeab44ed7e1d6b228643ca1cd65e

----------


## KillerJohn

> first im so sorry my english so bad 
> and i use new version TurboHUD 13.4.18.0
> and this
> problem event name:	CLR20r3
> signature of the problem 01:	turbohud.exe
> signature of the problem 02:	13.4.18.0
> signature of the problem 03:	517082d4
> signature of the problem 04:	notepad
> signature of the problem 05:	13.4.18.0
> ...


what is in your \logs\exceptions.txt file?

----------


## mordaine1975

> - you are correct. I will update it regularly but no new planned features. I am going "casual".
> - timebomb will be always there, because updates will be there


First off thank you so much for this Amazing app, it is very helpful and has improved my game play so much.

I know you stated that you don't plan to add any new features but I do have some requests for the future release and I don't know if you would be willing to modify what you have as I don't see them as new features.

1. The health bar above my character can be difficult to read sometimes especially when there are a lot of animations going on and yes I've tried changing colors it didnt help : ( My request is can you implement an option to resize the health bar thickness and width. And second it would help tremendously if you could add a colored border around the health bar with the option of being able to change thickness and color too. I play 0 dog wd and right now when I engage elites it can be very hard to read the TurboHud current health bar, making these slight changes would drastically help my game play.

2. Is it possible to implement the option to reposition the hud windows to a different location on screen, for example the window that displays attack speed, cc, dps, sEhp, ect.?

3. Can you add a buff timer to WD BBV buff icon, I noticed it wasn't working.

All in all the most important change/update I really desire is the healthbar, I really hope this is something you'd be willing to do, so much that I'd be willing to send you a payment via paypal just for that change.

Thank you

----------


## KillerJohn

> First off thank you so much for this Amazing app, it is very helpful and has improved my game play so much.
> 
> I know you stated that you don't plan to add any new features but I do have some requests for the future release and I don't know if you would be willing to modify what you have as I don't see them as new features.
> 
> 1. The health bar above my character can be difficult to read sometimes especially when there are a lot of animations going on and yes I've tried changing colors it didnt help : ( My request is can you implement an option to resize the health bar thickness and width. And second it would help tremendously if you could add a colored border around the health bar with the option of being able to change thickness and color too. I play 0 dog wd and right now when I engage elites it can be very hard to read the TurboHud current health bar, making these slight changes would drastically help my game play.
> 
> 2. Is it possible to implement the option to reposition the hud windows to a different location on screen, for example the window that displays attack speed, cc, dps, sEhp, ect.?
> 
> 3. Can you add a buff timer to WD BBV buff icon, I noticed it wasn't working.
> ...


I'm open for all suggestions, and will look into your ideas. Payments are not required or necessary. This is not a job or a pay-to-use application.

----------


## Doondoons

Well well well, this is actually amazing, just returend to the game after a break and thought i know what i'll check owned core so whats up, and what a nice suprise this was  :Smile: 

That being said i'm experiencing slowdowns while this is running if alot of monsters are on screen not all the time just some that shouldn't be happening

Windows 8 (probably why)
16gb ram
2gb gigabyte geforce 660
i5

I do wonder though, what is the likelyhood of actually getting banned for this? like how detectable is it? (scale of 1 - 10 perhaps) has anyone actually been banned using this?

One more thing i would really like to see because i'm a noob returning to the game ilvls like demolisher drops will say ilvl63 somewhere, that could be nice.

Otherwise, awesome job! much impressed!

----------


## mordaine1975

> Well well well, this is actually amazing, just returend to the game after a break and thought i know what i'll check owned core so whats up, and what a nice suprise this was 
> 
> That being said i'm experiencing slowdowns while this is running if alot of monsters are on screen not all the time just some that shouldn't be happening
> 
> Windows 8 (probably why)
> 16gb ram
> 2gb gigabyte geforce 660
> i5
> 
> ...


Well this is my first 3rd party app ive ever used with D3 except for trying loot alert for a few days but am no longer using. But from the research I've done Blizzard is not allowed to scan your pc/mac for apps that *read* D3 or WoW memory, they actually got sued for that a few years ago because a bunch of wow players discovered that warden was doing that, the players won the case and blizzard had to stop mainly because its an invasion of privacy, blizzard over stepped their bounds. 

Furthermore, since there is no injection, hacking, ect. with TurboHud, its very doubtful anyone will get banned for using it *knock on wood*, if they were to bann for this they would also bann everyone using Loot Alert and ppl have been using that for months with no banns, and big ppl too who live stream like Inigomontoya, InvisUK, Archon just to name a few. I think what blizzard is mostly after are ppl botting and using hacks, memory reading really doesnt hurt the game.

And tbh I've kinda reached a point with D3 that if i get banned then fine so be it, its time to move on to another game, especially one not made by blizzard. I'm not exactly a big fan of blizzard so to speak but I will admit that the patches for D3 have improved the game quite a bit and now that Jay Wilson is gone things are actually getting better, I'm really pleased with Travis Day and look forward to the changes he is promoting for future updates to D3.

----------


## selim321

> what is in your \logs\exceptions.txt file?


What? where is this file i cant find

----------


## KillerJohn

> Well well well, this is actually amazing, just returend to the game after a break and thought i know what i'll check owned core so whats up, and what a nice suprise this was 
> 
> That being said i'm experiencing slowdowns while this is running if alot of monsters are on screen not all the time just some that shouldn't be happening
> 
> Windows 8 (probably why)
> 16gb ram
> 2gb gigabyte geforce 660
> i5
> 
> ...


read the manual. you have to try to adjust your windows graphical settings. the fps drop's reason is GDI+...




> What? where is this file i cant find


please try to make a clean install and write down again what is your problem, because I am not sure what it is.

do you have .net 4 installed?

----------


## selim321

> read the manual. you have to try to adjust your windows graphical settings. the fps drop's reason is GDI+...
> 
> 
> 
> please try to make a clean install and write down again what is your problem, because I am not sure what it is.
> 
> do you have .net 4 installed?


Yes i have net 4.
bro it's doesnt work

----------


## selim321

You have teamviever?

----------


## KillerJohn

> You have teamviever?


No. But it works for everybody else.

----------


## selim321

> No. But it works for everybody else.


I dont understand.Dont work in my pc why  :Frown: ?

----------


## efeyth

anyone have a good pickit settings that i could use? For like trifecta stuff and for items tht would sell for say like more than 1m?

----------


## Corey614

Looks awesome. Do you have a beta test? Its hard to say anything without actually messing with it.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Looks awesome. Do you have a beta test? Its hard to say anything without actually messing with it.


this project went alive in 2012 december and you can find the download link in the first post (for the latest stable). so you can mess with it  :Smile:  There is a beta team but it is closed. Current stable will artifically expire ("timebomb") on May 1. so I will release a new stable in a few days.

----------


## R3peat

> I dont understand.Dont work in my pc why ?


stop using classic windows theme., dont work with this. u need original windows 7/8 style

----------


## Burnyugo

Hi, how can i change or disable the sound for a rare shoulders for example please?

Thanks

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hi, how can i change or disable the sound for a rare shoulders for example please?
> 
> Thanks


just change drop.xml

----------


## Burnyugo

> just change drop.xml


I delete this : sound="-" ?

Thanks

----------


## KillerJohn

> I delete this : sound="-" ?
> 
> Thanks


delete? LOL it is saying that you don't want a sound for it.
but you have to deactivate speech too, so set this

speech="default"
to
speech="-"

----------


## kipppys

KJ i've been using turbo hud for a long time now and i was wondering if u would consider releasing a source file for the program, i am learning C# XNA in college and i would like to know how this code works, how to red mem addresses, have that gui, save to those files. if u would do this it would be very much appreciated.

----------


## KillerJohn

> KJ i've been using turbo hud for a long time now and i was wondering if u would consider releasing a source file for the program, i am learning C# XNA in college and i would like to know how this code works, how to red mem addresses, have that gui, save to those files. if u would do this it would be very much appreciated.


sorry but TurboHUD is closed source.
my memory read tutorial: link
DT's framework: link

----------


## itsmylife

Will you release new version with new timebomb KJ?
Missing it in hardcore

----------


## R3peat

same here ^^

we need 13.5.1.0  :Smile:

----------


## swissfight

i missing it too

it is realy nice for hardcore

----------


## mulei

not only hardcore i missing too nice programm kj

----------


## KillerJohn

I hope I can release it - with the new AR skill icons - tonight.

----------


## R3peat

> I hope I can release it - with the new AR skill icons - tonight.


u can just reup the old version with new timebomb for 2nd or 3th may so we can use it now ?

----------


## Burnyugo

Update the timebomb please.

----------


## Burnyugo

> u can just reup the old version with new timebomb for 2nd or 3th may so we can use it now ?


+111111111111111

----------


## KillerJohn

> u can just reup the old version with new timebomb for 2nd or 3th may so we can use it now ?


how on earth can be faster to dump an older version from my repo (and compile, and completely re-test it) than releasing a 2 week old stable-stage release candidate? And as I said I'll be at my comp only tonight. Please be patient  :Smile:  Today is my childs' day, and I am afk. (this is written on my phone)

----------


## swissfight

enjoy the time , it is realy nice that you want to bring the new version so fast 

from me a big thx

----------


## Burnyugo

Erf, hope next time you will release an update some days before the timebomb day.
You made a great software and now it is hard to play without.

Thanks.

----------


## Doondoons

No longer working  :Frown:  i load the exe then nothing, i have looked in task manager it appears to load then 5 seconds later it closes... any ideas?

i have been using it about a week and this has only just started happening.

----------


## swissfight

yeah it dont work anymore 
we need to wait for KJ release a new version

----------


## KillerJohn

> Erf, hope next time you will release an update some days before the timebomb day.
> You made a great software and now it is hard to play without.
> 
> Thanks.


well, I'm still faster than Blizzard...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> No longer working  i load the exe then nothing, i have looked in task manager it appears to load then 5 seconds later it closes... any ideas?
> 
> i have been using it about a week and this has only just started happening.


read back a few posts

----------


## angra311

man, I've kinda forgotten how crummy stock d3 is

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.5.1.0 STABLE*
- changed: timebomb will expire on 2013. june 1.
- added: skill icons under the character with cooldown timers (and skill-related buff icons with remaining time display)
- added: config.xml entries for skill icons under your player (personal -> self -> foot -> skills)
- changed: "next level in" is calculated from "Today" StatTracker instead the current "Run" StatTracker
- added: HUD is clipping by the confirmation dialog

----------


## mulei

thx kj for working  :Smile:

----------


## Burnyugo

I got a question please, i spent an hour to modify "config.xml", can i put my old one into the new update?

Thanks

----------


## azgul

> I got a question please, i spent an hour to modify "config.xml", can i put my old one into the new update?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you can  :Smile:  I always only replace the .exe

----------


## itsmylife

Thank you very much KJ

----------


## firenova3

Is this still working after the patch? I can't get mine to work. -_-

----------


## frosty226

Thanks alot man

----------


## KillerJohn

what patch? :confused:



> Is this still working after the patch? I can't get mine to work. -_-

----------


## Doondoons

I feel like i'm being a pain, i had a look through the config but is there a way to change back n forth from the xp needed to level back to per the run your on if not its cool, i absolutly love this i dont have alot but think i want to 'buy you a beer' 1 of the best things i seen right here  :Smile:  i would be greatful if you could PM me just to say if you recieved my small token, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> I feel like i'm being a pain, i had a look through the config but is there a way to change back n forth from the xp needed to level back to per the run your on if not its cool, i absolutly love this i dont have alot but think i want to 'buy you a beer' 1 of the best things i seen right here  i would be greatful if you could PM me just to say if you recieved my small token, thanks


wow, I had a hard time to understand what are you talking about, but now I get it.
You would like a config.xml entry to switch back the "time to next level" calculation method to be based on the current run instead the actual day?

other thing: please do not ask for something and mention donate in the same post. If you want to buy me a beer, do it, I love it, but this is not a paid application, I'm not a "hireling" ^^. However I am open to all suggestions, and I'll implement only those I like.

----------


## angra311

KJ - I just did a quick scan through changelog and manual and didn't see this, but I might have missed it.

Does TurboHUD currently have the capability to play a sound when a buff expires? It seems like you have all of the support pieces in place, but I don't think I see that feature anywhere. For certain buffs it would be very handy to set up an audio alert when it goes down (armor, shout, mantra buffs).

----------


## Doondoons

Ah i'm sorry about that, hope you enjoy your beer.

and yes thats exactly what i was asking - sorry, bad at explaining things  :Frown:  is it possible

----------


## KillerJohn

> KJ - I just did a quick scan through changelog and manual and didn't see this, but I might have missed it.
> 
> Does TurboHUD currently have the capability to play a sound when a buff expires? It seems like you have all of the support pieces in place, but I don't think I see that feature anywhere. For certain buffs it would be very handy to set up an audio alert when it goes down (armor, shout, mantra buffs).


there is no support to play sound when a buff expires. but there is an option to play sound when a cooldown expires (I mean when the cooldown timer is finished)




> Ah i'm sorry about that, hope you enjoy your beer.
> 
> and yes thats exactly what i was asking - sorry, bad at explaining things  is it possible


thanks for the beer!  :Smile: 
FYI: the config option to revert back to /run based calculation is done and will be introduced in the next stable release.

----------


## angra311

I'm not sure this is possible but just in case it is and you're still interested in new features, I had a thought...

----------


## KillerJohn

> I'm not sure this is possible but just in case it is and you're still interested in new features, I had a thought...


I am not sure what the feature is? Displaying the unid legendaries' name on the item's description? It can work but only with items in inventory or stash.

----------


## KillerJohn

> ability to show the pre-recorded path of every area (on the floor and minimap too)


this is an existing feature

----------


## haxxie

Displaying UNIDs name is actually possible already, If you've got a legendary on the ground and you move away from it, eventually you'll have the name of the legendary in the corner of your screen.

----------


## s4d3r

Hi. I just found some little bug in dps/ehp panel:
- in xp bonus and in magic find bonus not calculated the follower (players bonus increase with followers item bonus/5)
- if demon hunter use sharshooter passive, than panel says CC is going over 100%, like 120, 130%, and looks like sheet dps is calculated with this CC, so it's going over the real sheet dps

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hi. I just found some little bug in dps/ehp panel:
> - in xp bonus and in magic find bonus not calculated the follower (players bonus increase with followers item bonus/5)
> - if demon hunter use sharshooter passive, than panel says CC is going over 100%, like 120, 130%, and looks like sheet dps is calculated with this CC, so it's going over the real sheet dps


- the follower thing is by design
- I'll check sharpshooter, thank you for reporting it!

----------


## angra311

> I am not sure what the feature is? Displaying the unid legendaries' name on the item's description? It can work but only with items in inventory or stash.


yep that's what I meant. It's not hugely important, it would just be a convenience to not have to drop the item to see what it is. my guess is that unless you have easy access to the locations of the windows, it would be more trouble to implement than it is worth  :Smile:

----------


## shadowevil

Love this add-on! Would love to see it more advanced, like config editing window, and such like that. Also, how close are you to getting it to work with 1.0.8? Just came out today, so not trying to rush you or anything. Haha. :P

GOOD JOB! <3

----------


## prrovoss

> Love this add-on! Would love to see it more advanced, like config editing window, and such like that. Also, how close are you to getting it to work with 1.0.8? Just came out today, so not trying to rush you or anything. Haha. :P
> 
> GOOD JOB! <3


in europe its going live tomorrow^^ so i guess this will be the release of the 1.0.8 stable version^^

----------


## KillerJohn

> Love this add-on! Would love to see it more advanced, like config editing window, and such like that. Also, how close are you to getting it to work with 1.0.8? Just came out today, so not trying to rush you or anything. Haha. :P
> 
> GOOD JOB! <3


About an hour after
- 1.0.8 goes alive in EU, or
- I will wake up
whichever comes later.

----------


## shadowevil

Could you add an Alpha feature to the icons under the characters feet? I would like to be able to adjust the opacity of the icons... It can sometimes be annoying. Other than that... Great job!  :Big Grin:  Can't wait for the update to come. I Can't play HC without it.  :Frown:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Could you add an Alpha feature to the icons under the characters feet? I would like to be able to adjust the opacity of the icons... It can sometimes be annoying. Other than that... Great job!  Can't wait for the update to come. I Can't play HC without it.


there is a public gold dupe in 1.0.8 on US servers, it is going in live twitch streams and flooded the official forums. Tomorrow is a rollback day for US, I'm pretty sure. So you should go to sleep instead of playing HC on US  :Smile:

----------


## shadowevil

> there is a public gold dupe in 1.0.8 on US servers, it is going in live twitch streams and flooded the official forums. Tomorrow is a rollback day for US, I'm pretty sure. So you should go to sleep instead of playing HC on US


Oh I'm not... I'm actually making a program to edit the config files of TurboHUD. :P As well as to launch the program.  :Smile:

----------


## Hastings7elb

Its hard to say anything without actually messing with it.

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.5.8.0 STABLE*
- updated: to client version 1.0.8.16416
- added: utility.exp_bar.based_on_run option allowing users to calculate the "time to next level" timer based on the current run instead of the current day

The beta tester team was partially offline today, this version maybe contains bugs. Please report everything suspicious.

----------


## misto23de

Great - will try it asap!

Thank you!

----------


## haxxie

Thank you Kj for the latest update, I feelt helpless without it the first few hours!

----------


## selim321

> stop using classic windows theme., dont work with this. u need original windows 7/8 style


im trying again again again doesnt work  :Frown: (

----------


## selim321

KillerJohn PLEASE HELP ME THIS FCUKNG STUPID ERRORS PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ DUDE PLSS WHY DONT WORK MY PC FCUKING NOOB PROGRAM

----------


## angra311

> *13.5.8.0 STABLE*
> .


Thanks for the update. A ruined economy is one thing, but no TorbuHUD makes d3 pretty miserable.

----------


## itsmylife

downloading now and test. Hope there is nothing to report KJ

----------


## KillerJohn

> KillerJohn PLEASE HELP ME THIS FCUKNG STUPID ERRORS PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ DUDE PLSS WHY DONT WORK MY PC FCUKING NOOB PROGRAM


what the hell is wrong with you?

----------


## haxxie

> KillerJohn PLEASE HELP ME THIS FCUKNG STUPID ERRORS PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ DUDE PLSS WHY DONT WORK MY PC FCUKING NOOB PROGRAM


Take a chillpill.

----------


## happydaddy

> KillerJohn PLEASE HELP ME THIS FCUKNG STUPID ERRORS PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ DUDE PLSS WHY DONT WORK MY PC FCUKING NOOB PROGRAM


relax man everything is going to be ok

----------


## Ethezial

> KillerJohn PLEASE HELP ME THIS FCUKNG STUPID ERRORS PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ DUDE PLSS WHY DONT WORK MY PC FCUKING NOOB PROGRAM


Get outta here with all that mess!



Love you KJ, new build working like a charm! <3

----------


## itsmylife

Here it's working like a charm too - so happy

----------


## selim321

My windows7 not original
i use Withdrawal windows 7 with crack 
it's a problem?

----------


## s4d3r

windowed fullscreen or windowed?

----------


## KillerJohn

> windowed fullscreen or windowed?


HUD does not work in fullscreen mode.

----------


## Nolzad

Really like it :Smile: 

Is there any way to disable the female voice? Or just make it play twice or so? 
And how can I filter the items?  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Really like it
> 
> Is there any way to disable the female voice? Or just make it play twice or so? 
> And how can I filter the items?


just look into
a) *the manual...*
b) drop.xml

----------


## s4d3r

> HUD does not work in fullscreen mode.


i know, but maybe thatswhy not working for selim321.

----------


## doice

loving the new features in turbo hud killerjohn awesome work.

----------


## whatdk

Hey 

I just downloaded this to test it out. 

I renamed the folder and .exe

When I run the program nothing happens - I can see it in the taskmanager for a few seconds and it goes away again. 

Any1 have an idea why this might be?

Runing Win8 and D3 in windowed fullscreen - tested with windowed but same result. 

Windows8 i runing stanard theme

//thx

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hey 
> 
> I just downloaded this to test it out. 
> 
> I renamed the folder and .exe
> 
> When I run the program nothing happens - I can see it in the taskmanager for a few seconds and it goes away again. 
> 
> Any1 have an idea why this might be?
> ...


which version?

----------


## whatdk

> which version?


The one in the first post TurboHUD 13.5.8.0

----------


## KillerJohn

> The one in the first post TurboHUD 13.5.8.0


it should work...
please check your status log

----------


## whatdk

> it should work...
> please check your status log


This is all I get...

ntptime query failed, exiting

----------


## KillerJohn

> This is all I get...
> 
> ntptime query failed, exiting


just let TurboHUD through your firewall

----------


## ourtown

My VoiceSynthesis is broken - don't want to reinstall Windows

TurboHUD crashes every 20 mins - anything that I can do ?

2013.05.12 21:49:22.088	unhandled exception (System.InvalidOperationException: No voice installed on the system or none available with the current security setting.
at System.Speech.Internal.Synthesis.VoiceSynthesis.Speak(Prompt prompt)
at System.Speech.Synthesis.SpeechSynthesizer.Speak(String textToSpeak)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state, Boolean preserveSyncCtx)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state, Boolean preserveSyncCtx)
at System.Threading.QueueUserWorkItemCallback.System.Threading.IThreadPoolWorkItem. ExecuteWorkItem()
at System.Threading.ThreadPoolWorkQueue.Dispatch())

----------


## KillerJohn

> My VoiceSynthesis is broken - don't want to reinstall Windows
> 
> TurboHUD crashes every 20 mins - anything that I can do ?
> 
> 2013.05.12 21:49:22.088	unhandled exception (System.InvalidOperationException: No voice installed on the system or none available with the current security setting.
> at System.Speech.Internal.Synthesis.VoiceSynthesis.Speak(Prompt prompt)
> at System.Speech.Synthesis.SpeechSynthesizer.Speak(String textToSpeak)
> at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state, Boolean preserveSyncCtx)
> at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state, Boolean preserveSyncCtx)
> ...


I'll put this into an exception handler so in the next release it will simple not work, without a crash.

----------


## Rakunvar

Noticed a couple posts about blizzard scanning for these. I have no problem with the app just wanted to make sure that the people that posted abit back about not being able to scan your PC. Remember I have no problem with the program at all  :Smile:  Awesome job on it for sure!

Blizzard Entertainment :Big Grin: iablo III End User License Agreement
Please read #6 Consent to Monitor.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Noticed a couple posts about blizzard scanning for these. I have no problem with the app just wanted to make sure that the people that posted abit back about not being able to scan your PC. Remember I have no problem with the program at all  Awesome job on it for sure!
> 
> Blizzard Entertainmentiablo III End User License Agreement
> Please read #6 Consent to Monitor.


Ofc we know this. It is in the first post. Thank you very much!  :Smile:

----------


## lfunction

Hi, i cant run TurboHUD on win8 (x86 non-english). i tested last version but same result...
here is my log file




> ntptime query success: lag=74ms, diff=3516ms
> loading powers
> loading actors
> loading monsters
> loading character classes
> loading items
> loading areas
> loading scenes
> loading exp tables
> ...

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hi, i cant run TurboHUD on win8 (x86 non-english). i tested last version but same result...
> here is my log file


- TurboHUD does not work in fullscreen mode
- your D3 window's title has to be "_Diablo III_"
- you have to run TurboHUD as administrator

----------


## lfunction

thx for reply

i have run TurboHUD as admin and D3 with windowed mode and yes my D3's window's title is "Diablo III".

----------


## KillerJohn

> thx for reply
> 
> i have run TurboHUD as admin and D3 with windowed mode and yes my D3's window's title is "Diablo III".


and what happens? it is showing up and instantly disappear? or nothing happens? I need more details please

----------


## lfunction

nothing happens
i have look at task manager and its closing after 10 secs.

----------


## KillerJohn

> nothing happens
> i have look at task manager and its closing after 10 secs.


version number?

----------


## lfunction

i recently download from 1st page, TurboHUD 13.5.8.0

----------


## KillerJohn

> i recently download from 1st page, TurboHUD 13.5.8.0


no exception log, no nothing? it is very strange!

----------


## lfunction

Finally its work after installing english lang pack for win8.
thank you for your time

----------


## Herdalis

Hey KillerJohn,
really nice tool. So thanks at lot at first.
One little thing that is a bit strange since some releases. I never get the circle for legendaries on the screen. No matter what i configure in drop.xml (i edited the ilvl value and the min_quality). The configured sound is working well. Am i missing anything here?
Thanks for your help in advance.
And keep on the great work.  :Wink:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Finally its work after installing english lang pack for win8.
> thank you for your time


wow, this is a very good point into the installation manual. I never tried HUD on a non-english system. Thank you very much for not giving up and sharing your conclusion!

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hey KillerJohn,
> really nice tool. So thanks at lot at first.
> One little thing that is a bit strange since some releases. I never get the circle for legendaries on the screen. No matter what i configure in drop.xml (i edited the ilvl value and the min_quality). The configured sound is working well. Am i missing anything here?
> Thanks for your help in advance.
> And keep on the great work.


I can't help without your config.xml and drop.xml. Please send them to me. However probably I can't check them today, because I'm very sick (I got some kind of virus over my current virus...) and have to go to the ambulance, blah blah blah. TLDR: send them and I'll check them when I'm at my computer.

----------


## Herdalis

> I can't help without your config.xml and drop.xml. Please send them to me. However probably I can't check them today, because I'm very sick (I got some kind of virus over my current virus...) and have to go to the ambulance, blah blah blah. TLDR: send them and I'll check them when I'm at my computer.


Thanks for your quick reply.
It even doesn't work with the default settings. I just "reinstalled" the current version and tried it with an unid legendary, and i could not see the circle.
I wish you all the best to get rid of those nasty viruses pretty soon.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Thanks for your quick reply.
> It even doesn't work with the default settings. I just "reinstalled" the current version and tried it with an unid legendary, and i could not see the circle.
> I wish you all the best to get rid of those nasty viruses pretty soon.


ohh, I understand now. you want the pulsing ping on the ground around the legendaries. It is not possible with HUD. Why? Well, I could try to explain, but it is a current limitation now and I'm in a pretty bad shape to try to explain.

However you can make arrows, minimap dots, minimap pings and labels around legendary items in <drop> element (config.xml).

----------


## angra311

get well soon, KJ. if you're riding an ambulance, you have us worried. take good care of yourself, man.

----------


## KillerJohn

> get well soon, KJ. if you're riding an ambulance, you have us worried. take good care of yourself, man.


Last saturday was my 30th bday and I was on a phototrip with some forum members (not ownedcore ofc) and appearantly I got pneumonia. Now I am on antibiotics, painkillers and tea... The last 30 years ALL May 11 was a cold, rainy day - just like this... probably god wants to kill me, before Blizzard does  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  but don't worry! they can't  :Wink:

----------


## myojinyahiko

Looks like TurboHUD doesn't work with the latest patch. I'm not wonderful with CE but I can try to help the new addresses.

----------


## TehVoyager

O gods no! no turbohud till update! QQ

----------


## KillerJohn

> Looks like TurboHUD doesn't work with the latest patch. I'm not wonderful with CE but I can try to help the new addresses.


what patch???  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dolphe

> what patch???


1.0.8a, apparently the offsets has changed (its being patched in EU right now)  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> 1.0.8a, apparently the offsets has changed (its being patched in EU right now)


nice... if I can stay alive in the next two hours, I will update HUD.

edit: EU is not updated yet...

----------


## KillerJohn

> nice... if I can stay alive in the next two hours, I will update HUD.
> 
> edit: EU is not updated yet...


edit: nvm, I'm a moron. tried to find the new offsets in the menus, not in-game...

----------


## happydaddy

rkj, heard about the virus.

Hope you get well soon.

How about putting a node in the config file for the offsets so if there are people who know how to get the offsets they can just fill the config.

just an idea so you don't have to put up a release when a client patch occurs.

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.5.15.0 STABLE*
- NOTE: timebomb is still set to 2013. june 1.
- updated: to client version 1.0.8.16603
- added: drop.xml rules will draw the circle around legendaries too
- fixed: TurboHUD crash caused by Windows Speach API failure
- removed: secondary wizard skill icons: electrocute, disintegrate, ray of frost, archon disintegration wave
- removed: secondary demon hunter skill icons: rapid fire, strafe (note: tactical advantage is still there)
- removed: secondary monk skill icon: tempest rush
- removed: secondary witch doctor skill icon: spirit barrage
- added: the usual orange border around buff icons (under the player)
- removed: inventory ping feature
- added: inventory highlight feature
- added: 1.0.8 specific actor and monster data







> rkj, heard about the virus.
> 
> Hope you get well soon.
> 
> How about putting a node in the config file for the offsets so if there are people who know how to get the offsets they can just fill the config.
> 
> just an idea so you don't have to put up a release when a client patch occurs.


A lot of other stuff can change between patches (attributes, monsters, areas, gamebalance, etc).

----------


## Hedincheg

started to use ur hood a few days ago, great job man, thanks!!

Is it possible for me to update to the new version posted today without losing my settings in config files?

----------


## KillerJohn

> started to use ur hood a few days ago, great job man, thanks!!
> 
> Is it possible for me to update to the new version posted today without losing my settings in config files?


*When you are updating, your only thing to do is to replace the old .exe file with the new .exe file.
And for your convenience I recommend to overwrite your doc folder with the new one (it does not needed for HUD, but for the user)*

----------


## Hedincheg

thx, done  :Smile:

----------


## haxxie

Thanks for the quick update! hope you get well!

----------


## TehVoyager

thanks kj, get well soon  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Thanks for the quick update! hope you get well!





> thanks kj, get well soon


Thank you guys, I'm on it!

----------


## Innit

Thanks for the quick update!

----------


## pongsacha

I found 1 bug about config file in chest detector
when I try to setup like this

<chest>
<resplendent>
<minimap enabled="1" size="5" color="255,64,255,64" />
<ping enabled="0" speed="300" size="40" color="255,64,255,64" thickness="3" shape="rectangle" />
<arrow on_screen="0" off_screen="1" color="255,64,255,64" thickness="5" end_cap="ArrowAnchor" dash="Solid" speed="300" start_range="10" end_range="15" />
<label on_screen="0" off_screen="1" color="255,64,255,64" font_family="tahoma" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,0,0,0" />
</resplendent>
<normal>
<minimap enabled="0" size="5" color="255,64,255,64" />
<ping enabled="0" speed="500" size="40" color="255,64,255,64" thickness="3" shape="rectangle" />
<arrow on_screen="0" off_screen="1" color="255,64,255,64" thickness="5" end_cap="ArrowAnchor" dash="Solid" speed="0" start_range="35" end_range="37" />
<label on_screen="0" off_screen="1" color="255,64,255,64" font_family="tahoma" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,0,0,0" />
</normal>
</chest>

TurboHUD still manage to blink and point green arrow to normal chest anyway even i set to to 0


and when I reach to chest it's appear nothing


another thing is the anniversary buff that blizzard just add in game. Its show over my TurboHUD and make some other buff not shown as it use to be like my mantra (first 3 second mantra) Normally TurboHUD will show my first 3 second mantra buff but right now the anniversary buff just make buff sorting error.


Edit 2: after more testing on it there will always be 1 buff missing to track because of anniversary buff is showing above of them.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Thanks for the quick update!


WOW, a high-ranked user among us! I'm glad!

----------


## KillerJohn

> I found 1 bug about config file in chest detector
> when I try to setup like this
> 
> <chest>
> <resplendent>
> <minimap enabled="1" size="5" color="255,64,255,64" />
> <ping enabled="0" speed="300" size="40" color="255,64,255,64" thickness="3" shape="rectangle" />
> <arrow on_screen="0" off_screen="1" color="255,64,255,64" thickness="5" end_cap="ArrowAnchor" dash="Solid" speed="300" start_range="10" end_range="15" />
> <label on_screen="0" off_screen="1" color="255,64,255,64" font_family="tahoma" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,0,0,0" />
> ...


Thank you! I'll investigate those tomorrow. Have to sleep some now.

----------


## Corey822

> *13.5.15.0 STABLE*
> - NOTE: timebomb is still set to 2013. june 1.
> - updated: to client version 1.0.8.16603
> - added: drop.xml rules will draw the circle around legendaries too
> - fixed: TurboHUD crash caused by Windows Speach API failure
> - removed: secondary wizard skill icons: electrocute, disintegrate, ray of frost, archon disintegration wave
> - removed: secondary demon hunter skill icons: rapid fire, strafe (note: tactical advantage is still there)
> - removed: secondary monk skill icon: tempest rush
> - removed: secondary witch doctor skill icon: spirit barrage
> ...


"added: inventory highlight feature" - What exactly is this? i've noticed that there is no longer a green ring on good items in inventory, but there is a green outline and a red, not sure what the red outline means?

----------


## itsmylife

> I found 1 bug about config file in chest detector
> when I try to setup like this
> 
> <chest>
> <resplendent>
> <minimap enabled="1" size="5" color="255,64,255,64" />
> <ping enabled="0" speed="300" size="40" color="255,64,255,64" thickness="3" shape="rectangle" />
> <arrow on_screen="0" off_screen="1" color="255,64,255,64" thickness="5" end_cap="ArrowAnchor" dash="Solid" speed="300" start_range="10" end_range="15" />
> <label on_screen="0" off_screen="1" color="255,64,255,64" font_family="tahoma" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,0,0,0" />
> ...


--> Chest - Arrows
The config shows you have set on_screen to "0" and in the same line off_screen to "1". So your pictures show what you have set.
The next line is for "label" and set the same as "arrow" (your first pic shows the label right behind the minimap - the white on green "Chest").
I don't know what you like but I use it this way. If you don't want to show normal chest then set "off_screen" to "0" for arrow and label.

----------


## itsmylife

And thank you very much KJ for the fast update. Get well soon and send them viruses away.

Feeling like a moron as I downloaded new version but copied the old one to my folder. Did this 5 times before I noticed I'm still running 13.5.8.0 LOOOOOOOL

----------


## KillerJohn

> And thank you very much KJ for the fast update. Get well soon and send them viruses away.
> 
> Feeling like a moron as I downloaded new version but copied the old one to my folder. Did this 5 times before I noticed I'm still running 13.5.8.0 LOOOOOOOL


thank you!

and thanks for your previous post, making clear how the on_screen and off_screen attributes works.

----------


## pongsacha

yeah my bad for not see the off screen setting sorry there is no bug on that it was my noobness

----------


## KillerJohn

> "added: inventory highlight feature" - What exactly is this? i've noticed that there is no longer a green ring on good items in inventory, but there is a green outline and a red, not sure what the red outline means?


EXACTLY that the inventory highlight features is. The green and red outline. Green means pickit evaulated to "keep" (just like the old ping effect), red means pickit evaluated to "force sell" (the lines starting with - sign). There is no color highlight for simple "sell" stuff, because it would be very confusing.

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.5.16.0 STABLE*
- fixed: a bug related to D3 anniversary buff

thanks for pongsacha for reporting this bug!

----------


## itsmylife

> thank you!
> 
> and thanks for your previous post, making clear how the on_screen and off_screen attributes works.


Glad to be of any help - was the first time I was able to contribute a little bit to the users of your awesome work.

----------


## Acidlol

Hello, thx for soft it realy useful

But have one question, its normal many buffs? Before 16.05 version i'am have only "Familiar" buff.

Link for PIC

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hello, thx for soft it realy useful
> 
> But have one question, its normal many buffs? Before 16.05 version i'am have only "Familiar" buff.
> 
> Link for PIC


Thanks for the report! I broke 13.5.16.0 while I was looking for the anniversary buff bug...

*13.5.17.0 STABLE*
- fixed: a bug related to the fix in 13.5.16.0...

----------


## prrovoss

the follower-xp bonus isnt shown on the panel on the left.
for example, when a follower has a hellfire ring equipped

----------


## KillerJohn

> the follower-xp bonus isnt shown on the panel on the left.
> for example, when a follower has a hellfire ring equipped


it is by design of both D3 internals and HUD. The players "experience bonus attribute" does not contains the follower bonuses (but everything else).

----------


## itslegendary

KillerJohn, thanks for awesome stuff!

I just registered to let you know about weird thing: screenshot (I just opened game folder named "Diablo III")

I guess TurboHUD uses Window Title (Header) to detect game.
Would be good to change method and use Window Class (for example, AHK says "D3 Main Window Class").

This little change will adapt TurboHud for multiboxing.

----------


## enigma32

> KillerJohn, thanks for awesome stuff!
> 
> I just registered to let you know about weird thing: screenshot (I just opened game folder named "Diablo III")
> 
> I guess TurboHUD uses Window Title (Header) to detect game.
> Would be good to change method and use Window Class (for example, AHK says "D3 Main Window Class").
> 
> This little change will adapt TurboHud for multiboxing.


_Some tips for KillerJohn:_
I'm assuming you have a Process instance somewhere, so you could just use Process.MainWindowHandle  :Smile:  The only thing to keep in mind is to call Process.Refresh() if you get an empty Rect back as size. Reason being, creating the Process instance before D3 had the time to create its render window (when it launches) will give a handle to something that is not even visible, and it gets cached.

Not sure how this affects detectability, but it's possible to set the D3 window as parent handle, thus making it follow its visibility (bad for debugging though, freeze your process and the message pump for D3 halts). Another side effect is that your window will be included in screenshots taken with in (I got a serious wtf-moment when browsing the Screenshots folder  :Big Grin: ).

Here's my OverlayWindow class (WPF) to give you an idea of what I'm talking about, see OnRefreshLayout()

```
using System;using System.Collections.Generic;
using System.Linq;
using System.Text;
using System.Windows;
using System.Runtime.InteropServices;
using System.Windows.Interop;
using System.Windows.Threading;
using System.Windows.Media;
using System.Windows.Controls;
using System.Diagnostics;


namespace Enigma.Wpf
{
    public class OverlayWindow : Window
    {
        public static OverlayWindow Create(Process process, object content)
        {
            var window = new OverlayWindow(process);
            window._clientArea.Children.Add(new ContentPresenter { Content = content });
            return window;
        }


        private Process _process;
        private IntPtr _parentHandle;
        private DispatcherTimer _refreshTimer;
        private Grid _clientArea;


        private OverlayWindow(Process process)
            : this(process.MainWindowHandle)
        {
            _process = process;
        }


        private OverlayWindow(IntPtr parentHandle)
        {
            ResizeMode = System.Windows.ResizeMode.NoResize;
            WindowStyle = System.Windows.WindowStyle.None;
            ShowInTaskbar = false;
            AllowsTransparency = true;
            Background = Brushes.Transparent;
            SnapsToDevicePixels = true;
            SizeToContent = System.Windows.SizeToContent.WidthAndHeight;


            _clientArea = new Grid();
            Content = _clientArea;


            _parentHandle = parentHandle;
            new WindowInteropHelper(this).Owner = _parentHandle;
            _refreshTimer = new DispatcherTimer();
            _refreshTimer.Tick += (s, e) => OnRefreshLayout();
            _refreshTimer.Interval = TimeSpan.FromMilliseconds(10);
            _refreshTimer.Start();
        }


        public Int32Rect ClientRect { get { return GetClientRectEx(_parentHandle); } }


        protected void OnRefreshLayout()
        {
            Int32Rect clientRect = GetClientRectEx(_parentHandle);
            if (clientRect.IsEmpty)
            {
                if (_process != null)
                {
                    _process.Refresh();
                    if (!_process.HasExited && _process.MainWindowHandle != _parentHandle)
                    {
                        _parentHandle = _process.MainWindowHandle;
                        new WindowInteropHelper(this).Owner = _parentHandle;
                    }
                }
            }
            _clientArea.Width = clientRect.Width;
            _clientArea.Height = clientRect.Height;
            Left = clientRect.X;
            Top = clientRect.Y;
        }


        protected override void OnSourceInitialized(EventArgs e)
        {
            IntPtr windowHandle = new WindowInteropHelper(this).Handle;
            SetWindowExTransparent(windowHandle);


            base.OnSourceInitialized(e);
        }


        protected override void OnClosed(EventArgs e)
        {
            _refreshTimer.Stop();
            base.OnClosed(e);
        }


        private void SetWindowExTransparent(IntPtr windowHandle)
        {
            const int WS_EX_TRANSPARENT = 0x00000020;
            const int GWL_EXSTYLE = -20;


            var exStyle = NativeMethods.GetWindowLong(windowHandle, GWL_EXSTYLE);
            NativeMethods.SetWindowLong(windowHandle, GWL_EXSTYLE, exStyle | WS_EX_TRANSPARENT);
        }


        private Int32Rect GetClientRectEx(IntPtr windowHandle)
        {
            Int32Rect clientRect;


            NativeMethods.GetClientRect(windowHandle, out clientRect);
            NativeMethods.ClientToScreen(windowHandle, ref clientRect);


            return clientRect;
        }


        internal static class NativeMethods
        {
            [DllImport("user32.dll")]
            internal static extern bool GetClientRect(IntPtr windowHandle, out Int32Rect clientRect);


            [DllImport("user32.dll")]
            internal static extern bool ClientToScreen(IntPtr windowHandle, ref Int32Rect point);


            [DllImport("user32.dll")]
            internal static extern int GetWindowLong(IntPtr windowHandle, int index);


            [DllImport("user32.dll")]
            internal static extern int SetWindowLong(IntPtr windowHandle, int index, int newStyle);
        }
    }
}
```

----------


## Acidlol

Hello again, have one question:

If i turn on both minimap and map walkable areas nearby so it work fine.
if i turn on minimap, off map so it work fine.
if i turn off minimap, on map didnt work anywhere.

Its bug or feature?
Thanks. sry for my bad english.

----------


## KillerJohn

> The only thing to keep in mind is to call Process.Refresh() if you get an empty Rect back as size. Reason being, creating the Process instance before D3 had the time to create its render window (when it launches) will give a handle to something that is not even visible, and it gets cached.


Thank you very much! This was my only problem with MainWindowHandle. It is always f*cked up when launching D3 client. I'll test this in a few days.
You are so kind!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 





> Hello again, have one question:
> 
> If i turn on both minimap and map walkable areas nearby so it work fine.
> if i turn on minimap, off map so it work fine.
> if i turn off minimap, on map didnt work anywhere.
> 
> Its bug or feature?
> Thanks. sry for my bad english.


This is how it works.

----------


## jjkk22

Supports only English version?

----------


## prrovoss

> Supports only English version?


yes
as i know, other languages are not planned but maybe not impossible^^

----------


## Arkahr

Most of the time i'm playing english version, but from time to time i switch to my native language (Polish). And TurboHUD works for it as well.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Supports only English version?


You should try it. I have no idea about non-English compatibility.

----------


## adi87

Hi

My turbo hud stopped working for me like 2 days ago. I tried everything i could think of but just cant get it to work. It worked fine after the update for patch 1.08 then then i got blue screen of death on my Win 8 and it just doesnt work since. Do u have any ideas why its not working anymore?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hi
> 
> My turbo hud stopped working for me like 2 days ago. I tried everything i could think of but just cant get it to work. It worked fine after the update for patch 1.08 then then i got blue screen of death on my Win 8 and it just doesnt work since. Do u have any ideas why its not working anymore?


did you tried to reinstall into an empty folder?

----------


## adi87

> did you tried to reinstall into an empty folder?


yea i did and it didnt help. The program opens for like 2 secs coz i see it in task manager and then i get i pop up that turbohud stopped working

----------


## KillerJohn

> yea i did and it didnt help. The program opens for like 2 secs coz i see it in task manager and then i get i pop up that turbohud stopped working


exception log?

----------


## prrovoss

> Supports only English version?





> You should try it. I have no idea about non-English compatibility.



ah did you mean the diablo client language? it should work fine with the most languages i think. im using it with a german client and german windows version.

----------


## shoted45

Seems it doesn't work with ISboxer :-( Any hopes that there might be a remedy for this?

----------


## haxxie

> Seems it doesn't work with ISboxer :-( Any hopes that there might be a remedy for this?


It has never worked with ISboxer.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Seems it doesn't work with ISboxer :-( Any hopes that there might be a remedy for this?


not too much

----------


## shoted45

> It has never worked with ISboxer.


Yes I can see that :-)

Anyway I had another question I was wondering if there was a way to tweak the position of some of the overlay? If anyone knows or has any info on this that would be great.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Yes I can see that :-)
> 
> Anyway I had another question I was wondering if there was a way to tweak the position of some of the overlay? If anyone knows or has any info on this that would be great.


Position, but where, or how? What would be your goal?

FYI: most HUD elements are fixed; some has absolute x and y coordinates; and some has x and/or y offsets.

----------


## SikLegend

acd_dump.txt

This is what my screen looks like when starting turboHUD, I have attatched the necessary files for you to review the problem.

half of the Hud will not show for some reason.

----------


## shoted45

> Position, but where, or how? What would be your goal?
> 
> FYI: most HUD elements are fixed; some has absolute x and y coordinates; and some has x and/or y offsets.


Hey thanks for the reply, and let me start with I love this mod. I failed to mention that earlier. :-) The only thing that I would like to change personally is the position of the DPS calc that is to the left of the overlay. When it is just me or one other person its fine. Because it does not get in the way of the chat. But anytime there is 3 or more in my group it cuts off part of the beginning of each chat message makes it hard to read. I am aware that I can just toggle the whole overlay on and off but I would love the ability to move it.

And one more thing that isn't an issue, but I was wondering if there is a how to that is a little more in depth on how to tweak what triggers the overlays alerts to gear drops. I messed around in the INI files for a while last night and couldn't really make heads or tails of what did what.

----------


## SikLegend

Just wondering where my reply is lol...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Faulhaber

Hello and thank you for this amazing farming tool!

I have a small suggestion for the minimap, if I may.

In game there's this dim circle on the minimap that covers about 2/3 of it. It shows the area where you get XP and loot in a party and it also seems to be the area where I start seeing monster pings.

I tried drawing a circle to highlight the area with the options from the config file but it seems I can only draw ellipses. 

Is there a way to do this with the current version and I just haven't found it yet?

Something like this is what i'm talking about 
https://i.imgur.com/1U6gWfA.jpg

thank you!

----------


## KillerJohn

> Attachment 14009Attachment 14010Attachment 14011
> 
> This is what my screen looks like when starting turboHUD, I have attatched the necessary files for you to review the problem.
> 
> half of the Hud will not show for some reason.


It seems HUD sees that your stash is open. This is a UI problem, not based on ACD data.
Try to reinstall. If that not works, I'll think about the next step...

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hey thanks for the reply, and let me start with I love this mod. I failed to mention that earlier. :-) The only thing that I would like to change personally is the position of the DPS calc that is to the left of the overlay. When it is just me or one other person its fine. Because it does not get in the way of the chat. But anytime there is 3 or more in my group it cuts off part of the beginning of each chat message makes it hard to read. I am aware that I can just toggle the whole overlay on and off but I would love the ability to move it.
> 
> And one more thing that isn't an issue, but I was wondering if there is a how to that is a little more in depth on how to tweak what triggers the overlays alerts to gear drops. I messed around in the INI files for a while last night and couldn't really make heads or tails of what did what.


1) Please post a screenshot about where do you have free screen space to display the DPS/sEHP panel instead of it's original place.
2) you will need drop.xml (pickit.ini is for the inventory highlight feature)

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hello and thank you for this amazing farming tool!
> 
> I have a small suggestion for the minimap, if I may.
> 
> In game there's this dim circle on the minimap that covers about 2/3 of it. It shows the area where you get XP and loot in a party and it also seems to be the area where I start seeing monster pings.
> 
> I tried drawing a circle to highlight the area with the options from the config file but it seems I can only draw ellipses. 
> 
> Is there a way to do this with the current version and I just haven't found it yet?
> ...


maybe in next version. no promises.

----------


## toschi1

hi gold/h dont work. yesterday it works fine but now. nothing

----------


## KillerJohn

> hi gold/h dont work. yesterday it works fine but now. nothing


screenshot?

----------


## PhoenixCrypt

Question-the overlay is constantly flashing. Flickers white and vanishes. Screen resolution is 1366:769. I haven't changed any settings or files except for the folder/exe name.

fixed.

----------


## toschi1

> screenshot?




@teammate it works. by other teammate it works but give runs they dont work. have test with working cfg from mate but @ me the cfg dont work.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Question-the overlay is constantly flashing. Flickers white and vanishes. Screen resolution is 1366:769. I haven't changed any settings or files except for the folder/exe name.


really. why people think I can investigate problems like this without ANY other information? Even if I get information, how should I find the reason? Please try to debug it.
Change your aero settings, graphics settings, tell me your opsystem version, .net version, D3 settings, HUD settings, etc etc etc...

----------


## KillerJohn

> @teammate it works. by other teammate it works but give runs they dont work. have test with working cfg from mate but @ me the cfg dont work.


omg...
1) please remove that image...
2) a guess: your in-stash gold amount reached 2.1 billion today?

----------


## toschi1

yes gold was today over 2.2b but other mates have more and its works

----------


## KillerJohn

> yes gold was today over 2.2b but other mates have more and its works


please try something: put 1bn gold to RMAH with insane price, so it will be out from your stash (nobody will buy it for 10 EUR/10M  :Smile:  )
and try HUD with less than 2 bn gold.

----------


## toschi1

> please try something: put 1bn gold to RMAH with insane price, so it will be out from your stash (nobody will buy it for 10 EUR/10M  )
> and try HUD with less than 2 bn gold.


yes its works but why its works by other guys with more than 2b ? @ me not works with over 2b

----------


## KillerJohn

> yes its works but why its works by other guys with more than 2b ? @ me not works with over 2b


so. now it works under 2 bn? and if you deposit your RMAH, when it is over 2b, it stops working again?
TurboHUD is not compatible with >2 bn gold, because I never had that amount at once... I will look into this as soon as I have some time.

----------


## shoted45

> 1) Please post a screenshot about where do you have free screen space to display the DPS/sEHP panel instead of it's original place.
> 2) you will need drop.xml (pickit.ini is for the inventory highlight feature)


Thanks again for the response, I have created a screenshot and edited it to put the DPS/EHP in a spot that doesn't block the chat. I didn't edit it out of its original spot in the pic.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Thanks again for the response, I have created a screenshot and edited it to put the DPS/EHP in a spot that doesn't block the chat. I didn't edit it out of its original spot in the pic.


well, I'll think about adding a customizable position, but no promises.

----------


## shoted45

> well, I'll think about adding a customizable position, but no promises.


 That would be awesome if you get around to doing so. No big deal if not as you have already done an awesome job. By the way your program does work with ISboxer. I can post a how to if anyone is interested. Not sure if you want that in this thread or not. And thanks again for all of your help.

----------


## KillerJohn

> That would be awesome if you get around to doing so. No big deal if not as you have already done an awesome job. By the way your program does work with ISboxer. I can post a how to if anyone is interested. Not sure if you want that in this thread or not. And thanks again for all of your help.


I am not against isboxer, just I dont like people semi-cheating. Cheat properly, but not wil half-ass  :Smile:  If you have time and want to contribute with an isboxer manual, please sent it to me (text, screnshots) in private message and I will edit it into the OP.

----------


## enigma32

So, just tried TurboHUD for the first time again since early versions. Damn that's a lot of noise on the screen  :Big Grin:  But thankfully it can be removed with the config file ^^

I really like the reveal option for map, that's good shit  :Smile:  The other feature I want to love is pickit, but unfortunately it's too primitive to be effective  :Frown:  I personally would prefer to configure what I want to *sell* instead of what to *keep* (since this can be hard to know and especially hard to cover all cases). The biggest obstacle is that there is no *"less than or equal"* check possible afaik. The second is that the pickit file doesn't get *reloaded when modified (not even with hotkey)*, meaning it's slow to check that the new rules works as intended. A really cool feature would be to *auto-generate sell rules* by detecting what items are sold. Perhaps that is a bit too tricky and a hotkey could be used instead to mark items sell. After a while, there would be enough rules to cover pretty much all items that the player doesn't want to keep. Best would be to combine this feature with the static rules from the pickit.ini file and show the reason "Sell based on history" or "Sell/Keep based on pickit.ini".

I know you've said no active development on new features, so I might just develop this myself if you don't have time / don't feel like it (and share ofc  :Wink: )

Thanks for you hard work!

----------


## KillerJohn

> So, just tried TurboHUD for the first time again since early versions. Damn that's a lot of noise on the screen  But thankfully it can be removed with the config file ^^
> 
> I really like the reveal option for map, that's good shit  The other feature I want to love is pickit, but unfortunately it's too primitive to be effective  I personally would prefer to configure what I want to *sell* instead of what to *keep* (since this can be hard to know and especially hard to cover all cases). The biggest obstacle is that there is no *"less than or equal"* check possible afaik. The second is that the pickit file doesn't get *reloaded when modified (not even with hotkey)*, meaning it's slow to check that the new rules works as intended. A really cool feature would be to *auto-generate sell rules* by detecting what items are sold. Perhaps that is a bit too tricky and a hotkey could be used instead to mark items sell. After a while, there would be enough rules to cover pretty much all items that the player doesn't want to keep. Best would be to combine this feature with the static rules from the pickit.ini file and show the reason "Sell based on history" or "Sell/Keep based on pickit.ini".
> 
> I know you've said no active development on new features, so I might just develop this myself if you don't have time / don't feel like it (and share ofc )
> 
> Thanks for you hard work!


 :Smile: 
- I prefer to have a perfect "what-to-keep" pickit (you can do that, with time)
- pickit is able to handle what you want (to define what to sell instead what to keep)
- less than or equal is easy to implement, you can count on that in the next release
- automatic pickit-reload is a pain in the a**, I'll think about it
- about auto-generate sell rules... LOL man, this is not skynet or google  :Smile:

----------


## enigma32

> - I prefer to have a perfect "what-to-keep" pickit (you can do that, with time)
> - pickit is able to handle what you want (to define what to sell instead what to keep)
> - less than or equal is easy to implement, you can count on that in the next release
> - automatic pickit-reload is a pain in the a**, I'll think about it
> - about auto-generate sell rules... LOL man, this is not skynet or google


- fair enough
- not quite, at least not without <=
- yaay!
- manual reload would suffice  :Smile: 
- challenge accepted!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ethezial

Isn't the program not supposed to show up in screenshots? Because I notice it is showing up in my screenshots when I have it turned on. (The ones that show up in the Diablo III>Screenshots folder)

----------


## KillerJohn

> Isn't the program not supposed to show up in screenshots? Because I notice it is showing up in my screenshots when I have it turned on. (The ones that show up in the Diablo III>Screenshots folder)


I have to say that anything I know about screenshots says the opposite: I have no idea how can something be visible on a screenshot what is not there.

----------


## x3x0n

mh doenst work for me did all like in the manuel but no hud just got drop notifications by sound

----------


## KillerJohn

> mh doenst work for me did all like in the manuel but no hud just got drop notifications by sound


it is not working in fullscreen mode...

----------


## enigma32

> Isn't the program not supposed to show up in screenshots? Because I notice it is showing up in my screenshots when I have it turned on. (The ones that show up in the Diablo III>Screenshots folder)





> I have to say that anything I know about screenshots says the opposite: I have no idea how can something be visible on a screenshot what is not there.


Funny story... D3 takes screenshot of the DISPLAY unless you're running with Direct3D (full screen, windowless). Why it doesn't take a screenshot of the window instead I have no idea.. Well, what that means is that you get what you see, and at least for me, a few pixels outside the window area also. That's Blizzard being Blizzard.

----------


## BlackHawk3000

Hello,

i have a problem with my fps. On fullscreen I have 60fps in fullscreen windows only 40-50fps and with TurboHUD only 20-30 fps.
What can I do for more fps in fullscreen window mode?
Pc are very good (i5 2500k, GTX 670, 16GB RAM, SSD)

Thank you

----------


## haxxie

Are you running with Aero enabled on desktop and composition?

----------


## mayainverse

has anyone been banned using this?

----------


## BlackHawk3000

> Are you running with Aero enabled on desktop and composition?


Aero is on, I testing without Aero  :Smile: 

P.S The same problem =(

----------


## KillerJohn

> Aero is on, I testing without Aero 
> 
> P.S The same problem =(


please try to play a bit with these options: http://news.cnet.com/i/bto/20080209/...wsSpeedup1.jpg
and report back if you successfully solved to problem.




> has anyone been banned using this?


nope

----------


## BlackHawk3000

> please try to play a bit with these options: http://news.cnet.com/i/bto/20080209/...wsSpeedup1.jpg
> and report back if you successfully solved to problem.


I have now tested the options, full performance and so.. but only 20-30fps
With the pictureoptions in Diablo3 the same. (Low, medium, High)

srry for my bad english

thx

----------


## mayainverse

i get nearly 40 fps in windowed mode and then it drops down to 8 fps while in town with overlay up that happen to alot of ppl?

----------


## KillerJohn

> i get nearly 40 fps in windowed mode and then it drops down to 8 fps while in town with overlay up that happen to alot of ppl?


read back a page. this is caused by the GDI (I have no idea, why) with some Windows settings

----------


## mayainverse

you mean that visual settings thing? i turned all those settings off still same problem. although without the hud showing my fps is much higher than before when in windowed mode so thanks for that. i just need to press f1 alot to show/hide hud without fps is fine. with its sloooow. any other suggestions ?

----------


## KillerJohn

> you mean that visual settings thing? i turned all those settings off still same problem. although without the hud showing my fps is much higher than before when in windowed mode so thanks for that. i just need to press f1 alot to show/hide hud without fps is fine. with its sloooow. any other suggestions ?


 :Frown:  It is not normal that you have to disable/enable it. It is sad  :Frown:  I'll make some debug options in the next release version, to allow the users to turn off (for example) antialiasing. Maybe it will help. I have really no idea, because this is not TurboHUD's fault, but something is f*ck*d up in GDI+...

last time I saw this problem on a friend's computer, he switched Windows style to Classic and Windows was showing a link at the bottom of the Personalization panel to troubleshoot some problems with Aero. He clicked that, let Windows to do it's stuff, after than he switched back to Aero (the troubleshoot link was gone) and ta-damm, there was no FPS penalty for using TurboHUD anymore.

----------


## mayainverse

> It is not normal that you have to disable/enable it. It is sad  I'll make some debug options in the next release version, to allow the users to turn off (for example) antialiasing. Maybe it will help. I have really no idea, because this is not TurboHUD's fault, but something is f*ck*d up in GDI+...
> 
> last time I saw this problem on a friend's computer, he switched Windows style to Classic and Windows was showing a link at the bottom of the Personalization panel to troubleshoot some problems with Aero. He clicked that, let Windows to do it's stuff, after than he switched back to Aero (the troubleshoot link was gone) and ta-damm, there was no FPS penalty for using TurboHUD anymore.


 that is a strange way of fixing something.a nyways i dont have AA on in my d3 or did you mean AA on the hud? i am in windows classic mode atm and there is no troubleshooting button on the personalization panel. you don't need to worry about my problem tho i am allready greatful i get to use a genius's program for free i am really just lazy leacher on this site >< very cool program wish i could do stuff like that.

----------


## KillerJohn

> that is a strange way of fixing something.a nyways i dont have AA on in my d3 or did you mean AA on the hud? i am in windows classic mode atm and there is no troubleshooting button on the personalization panel. you don't need to worry about my problem tho i am allready greatful i get to use a genius's program for free i am really just lazy leacher on this site >< very cool program wish i could do stuff like that.


try to play with the settings. Turn Aero on. off. play with windows performance options (especially with desktop composition). Etc. I can't fix this from here, only you can. And if you solve it, you can contribute the solution to the community.

----------


## misto23de

Idea:
I would like to see a counter/stats about the current/highest killing spree - is this possible?

----------


## sOuLii

this UI is flickering all the time for me. really stresses the eyes after just a little time.
im on windows xp, any way to fix this ?

----------


## mordaine1975

> well, I'll think about adding a customizable position, but no promises.


I would greatly appreciate the option to be able to re position the DPS/EHP window frame to anywhere on the screen. I actually use a macro program to switch rings and with TurboHud I now dont have to re open my inventory to see if I have the correct ring equipped. Allowing us to reposition this window would be nice so I could put it more closer to my char on screen thus eliminating the need to take my eyes off my char to check for my stat changes.

Thank you for your great work.

----------


## KillerJohn

> I would greatly appreciate the option to be able to re position the DPS/EHP window frame to anywhere on the screen. I actually use a macro program to switch rings and with TurboHud I now dont have to re open my inventory to see if I have the correct ring equipped. Allowing us to reposition this window would be nice so I could put it more closer to my char on screen thus eliminating the need to take my eyes off my char to check for my stat changes.
> 
> Thank you for your great work.


it is already implemented. just wait for the next version (probably tomorrow)

----------


## prrovoss

is the multiple drop.xml support still on the wishlist?
i mean, that i can configure more than one drop.xml in the config.xml, so i can define, that different items will ping in different colors on the minimap  :Smile: 
for example rare items are displayed with a yellow dot on the minimap and magic items with a blue dot or so.

----------


## KillerJohn

> is the multiple drop.xml support still on the wishlist?
> i mean, that i can configure more than one drop.xml in the config.xml, so i can define, that different items will ping in different colors on the minimap 
> for example rare items are displayed with a yellow dot on the minimap and magic items with a blue dot or so.


I'm not sure what are you talking about. Drop.xml entries have background_color tags to define the color of the circle on the ground over the corresponding item(s). You can even define size, thickness and ping speed...

edit: NVM, you are talking about the minimap pings...

----------


## prrovoss

> edit: NVM, you are talking about the minimap pings...


yeah exactly  :Smile: 
i would define some different colors, for example red for amulets and rings, so if i see a red dot on the minimap, i know its worth to turn arround an pick it up^^
then i would define some lvl61-63 rares, which would have a yellow dot on the minimap, so i know if i am near them, it would be nice, to pick them up, but its not that important^^
and then i would define a blue dot for magics and rares that gain an exquisite essence, when salvaged  :Smile: 


edit
it may be possible, if you just switch the dot-color-configuration to the drop.xml? so it would be possible, to define an own minimap dot color for each entry in the drop.xml o.O

----------


## mondmond

Look at me Mom, I'm on page 100!

----------


## iwannawin

Hi, i did not want to look more than 10 pages back, so if its a repost i am sorry.

My Turbohud does no longer show the area i am in. which means my minimap is just as if i did not have turbohud on

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hi, i did not want to look more than 10 pages back, so if its a repost i am sorry.
> 
> My Turbohud does no longer show the area i am in. which means my minimap is just as if i did not have turbohud on


maybe your config.xml is damaged and the reveal option is reverted back to 0 (disabled). Please check your exception logs and look for files like config_damaged.xml

----------


## iwannawin

> maybe your config.xml is damaged and the reveal option is reverted back to 0 (disabled). Please check your exception logs and look for files like config_damaged.xml


Thank you so much for your reply, really helped me (and my friends) solving our problem, i really appreciate your afford towards Q&A.

----------


## mordaine1975

Hey KillerJohn I was wonder if u wouldnt mind posting a version # on the front page with the download link for TurboHud so we don't have to click the download link to see if there is a new version or not.

Thx

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.5.30.0 STABLE*
- changed: timebomb will expire on 2013. july 1.
- added: Edit Mode - you can re-arrange HUD's panels (activate and deactivate with Ctrl+NumPlus)
- added: experience range display - a circle over the minimap showing the maximum distance you can get experience from a party member (disabled by default)
- added: "-" operator in pickit.ini syntax (means 'less')
- added: hotkey to reload pickit.ini (Ctrl+F3)
- changed: elite monster affix list is displayed in alphabetical order
- changed: 'graph' section is removed from config.xml. It is renamed to 'histogram', with new default values, alignment and colors
- fixed: unsigned integer overflow in TOTAL StatTracker when your gained experience exceeds 4.2 billion (I did not realized that 10.1 bn is the total experience until people reach p100)
- added: debug option in config.xml, called <utility>.low_quality to disable the antialias and font smoothing on HUD (default false)
- added: Ctrl+Alt+D creates a list of UI elements into the following file: \logs\ui_dump.txt
- improved: the speed of writing ACD and UI dumps

----------


## mordaine1975

> *13.5.30.0 STABLE*
> - changed: timebomb will expire on 2013. july 1.
> - added: Edit Mode - you can re-arrange HUD's panels (activate and deactivate with Ctrl+NumPlus)


Ok I'm sorry KillerJohn I must just be stupid but I can't seem to get this to work. First off all the keyboards I own in the house are mini keyboards that do not have the standard numeric keypad on the right as a full standard keyboard has. I have tried holding down Ctrl+(the +/= key) if thats what you mean and it doesn't seem to do anything except activate the volume controls for D3. I did look in the config.xml and found the line:
<attrib_panel x="-1" y="-1">

And I tried inputting numbers manually to attempt to position the Stat Tracker to my desired location on the screen but that did not work it only moves the Stat Tracker to the left or right and top and bottom.

Can you give more info as to actually how to reposition the Stat Tracker window.

Thanks

----------


## enigma32

> Ok I'm sorry KillerJohn I must just be stupid but I can't seem to get this to work. First off all the keyboards I own in the house are mini keyboards that do not have the standard numeric keypad on the right as a full standard keyboard has. I have tried holding down Ctrl+(the +/= key) if thats what you mean and it doesn't seem to do anything except activate the volume controls for D3. I did look in the config.xml and found the line:
> <attrib_panel x="-1" y="-1">
> 
> And I tried inputting numbers manually to attempt to position the Stat Tracker to my desired location on the screen but that did not work it only moves the Stat Tracker to the left or right and top and bottom.
> 
> Can you give more info as to actually how to reposition the Stat Tracker window.
> 
> Thanks


Tried changing "<edit_mode modifier="ctrl" key="Add" />" in hotkeys.xml?  :Smile:

----------


## mordaine1975

I got it working, I had to create a macro for the Ctrl+NumPlus using a program called Macro Express since I'm not using a standard keyboard to input the key command of Ctrl+NumPlus. Posted this in case there are other ppl who might also use mini keyboards instead of standard. Thx again for adding this feature.

Btw is there any chance that you might add the ability to configure the look of the player health bar above the players head to allow us to increase the size, thickness, and borders of it4. Unfortunately because of all the damn game animations its still a bit hard to see the small green health bar you currently have implemented. Main reason a border would be nice is its sometimes hard to tell how much health u really have because of the health bar black back ground with no border I dont know if this makes sense or not. Hope u will still consider adding these options.

Thanks again

----------


## KillerJohn

> Ok I'm sorry KillerJohn I must just be stupid but I can't seem to get this to work. First off all the keyboards I own in the house are mini keyboards that do not have the standard numeric keypad on the right as a full standard keyboard has. I have tried holding down Ctrl+(the +/= key) if thats what you mean and it doesn't seem to do anything except activate the volume controls for D3. I did look in the config.xml and found the line:
> <attrib_panel x="-1" y="-1">
> 
> And I tried inputting numbers manually to attempt to position the Stat Tracker to my desired location on the screen but that did not work it only moves the Stat Tracker to the left or right and top and bottom.
> 
> Can you give more info as to actually how to reposition the Stat Tracker window.
> 
> Thanks


The solution for your problem is what enigma32 said:




> Tried changing "<edit_mode modifier="ctrl" key="Add" />" in hotkeys.xml?


P.S.: Your solution with the macro is insane  :Smile:

----------


## cloudstrife007

So I was using TurboHUD, and forgot it had sounds.. damn jewelry sound went off.. i about pooped myself lol .. took me a bit to figure out how to reduce the volume on the program. For those that are wondering, here is what you do (I did it on windows 7).

1. Open your volume mixer where it shows separate volumes per application.
2. Go into a game like normal, and grab an unid Ring or Amulet.
3. Drop it on the ground to make the sound (if you are wearing headphones take them off lol).
4. Quickly go back to the volume mixer and you will see the application (sometimes it can named random like o248uy089q703h09a0, or be blank). That is what you want to adjust the volume on.

----------


## haxxie

Just thought of something quick - I'm running alot with a Stone of Jordan, would it be possible to somehow calculate the 30% extra damage done to elites from the sheet dps?

Let's say I have 600k sheet dps fully buffed and everything and then add the hidden 180k dps from the ring?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Just thought of something quick - I'm running alot with a Stone of Jordan, would it be possible to somehow calculate the 30% extra damage done to elites from the sheet dps?
> 
> Let's say I have 600k sheet dps fully buffed and everything and then add the hidden 180k dps from the ring?


I'm not sure what do you want. To always display Damage*1.3 in another line? Or what? I really don't see what is your point here.

----------


## cloudstrife007

Not sure if possible, but would it be possible to read memory to see how many elite packs are in a map before you move anywhere, like say If I teleport to Festering Woods, I would see on the information part how many elite packs are in the map before I roam anywhere?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Not sure if possible, but would it be possible to read memory to see how many elite packs are in a map before you move anywhere, like say If I teleport to Festering Woods, I would see on the information part how many elite packs are in the map before I roam anywhere?


this is not possible  :Smile:

----------


## Marcus4ar

This is sure hell of a work, but we'll sure support you for this, if it only be safe enough to use for gaining back money from key

----------


## KillerJohn

> This is sure hell of a work, but we'll sure support you for this, if it only be safe enough to use for gaining back money from key


what? I don't understand this

----------


## RecTVGope

hm, is that working on x64 Windows 7? I'm starting game and nothing happens.Hotkeys work's and game goes in tray but then does not expand.

----------


## KillerJohn

> hm, is that working on x64 Windows 7? I'm starting game and nothing happens.Hotkeys work's and game goes in tray but then does not expand.


run HUD as administrator. and run D3 in fullscreen windowed, or windowed.

----------


## r3v3ng3r

how is the dps calculator working?
because as wizz it apears me that i give milions and as monk only 700-800k
it's calculated with aoe range?

----------


## KillerJohn

> how is the dps calculator working?
> because as wizz it apears me that i give milions and as monk only 700-800k
> it's calculated with aoe range?


it is the real DPS you cause to monsters and calculated by Blizzard on the servers.
and wizards does a lot more damage compared to monks...

----------


## r3v3ng3r

> it is the real DPS you cause to monsters and calculated by Blizzard on the servers.
> and wizards does a lot more damage compared to monks...


oh i understand now , thx

----------


## TheBigCheese372

Sorry if this has already been asked, but is there any way to make it to where instead of saying the full names of items it would just say the type of item it is?
For example if Warlord leg plates dropped, have it say "Legs" instead of the full "Warlord leg plates".

----------


## KillerJohn

> Sorry if this has already been asked, but is there any way to make it to where instead of saying the full names of items it would just say the type of item it is?
> For example if Warlord leg plates dropped, have it say "Legs" instead of the full "Warlord leg plates".


type (in drop.xml) into the corresponding line:

speech="Legs"

or

speech="anything_but_default_hud_will_say_what_you_write_here"

----------


## razbunatorul123

great mod, thx

----------


## prrovoss

since the new update the thud is flickering on startup. after 2-20 seconds it stops flickering and is working like normal. sometimes its working normal from beginning. very random bug^^

----------


## KillerJohn

> since the new update the thud is flickering on startup. after 2-20 seconds it stops flickering and is working like normal. sometimes its working normal from beginning. very random bug^^


you are not the only one experimenting this -.-
on a few computers for some reason HUD can not detect properly that D3 is the foreground window (still debugging it, but the "problem" is that I don't have this problem), so it is turning off itself. The workaround is to disable auto_hide_hud option in config.xml.

*edit: I sent you a private message, check it please*

----------


## itsmylife

They must have done something this morning. Was kicked in an open game while selling and also an automatic logoff. A few minutes later back in the game there was an empty social page. Only dedicated friends at the bottom but no recent players.

And now I can't even get the previous version of THud running.
Not as normal nor as admin.
And auto_hide_hud as well as auto_terminate 0/1 does nothing for me.
THud not even coming up to ask for opening social panel  :Frown:

----------


## nadner

Something is wrong here, When ever I open up TurboHud it keeps flickering and it doesn't work, I am in windowed mode and run as admin, nothing has been changed on my computer since I used it last night

----------


## KillerJohn

> Something is wrong here, When ever I open up TurboHud it keeps flickering and it doesn't work, I am in windowed mode and run as admin, nothing has been changed on my computer since I used it last night


Read back 10 posts in the previous page...




> They must have done something this morning. Was kicked in an open game while selling and also an automatic logoff. A few minutes later back in the game there was an empty social page. Only dedicated friends at the bottom but no recent players.
> 
> And now I can't even get the previous version of THud running.
> Not as normal nor as admin.
> And auto_hide_hud as well as auto_terminate 0/1 does nothing for me.
> THud not even coming up to ask for opening social panel


It is your D3 client's problem, bug, whatever, not HUD's. Today is june 1, so the previous timebomb is expired, you have to update to the latest version.

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.6.1.2 STABLE*
- added: when dragging the Map in the game, TurboHUD's map overlay (walkable area reveal, drawing saved paths, etc) will follow it (all credits goes for enigma32)
- fixed: I hope this version will fix the flicker bug introduced in 13.5.30.0
- changed: HUD will hide itself when D3 is minimized, even when auto_hide_hud is turned off
REMINDER: auto_hide_hud hides HUD when D3 has no focus

----------


## nadner

Thank you it works

----------


## KillerJohn

> Thank you it works


stopped flickering ?

----------


## nadner

> stopped flickering ?


Yep, I like what you did with the map reveal

----------


## Arkahr

> - added: when dragging the Map in the game, TurboHUD's map overlay (walkable area reveal, drawing saved paths, etc) will follow it (all credits goes for enigma32)


Awesome! You are great  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Yep, I like what you did with the map reveal


enigma32 did a lot of work to find the offset and path the the values (X:Y). After that it took me 10 minutes to use the knowledge and "follow" D3's map with HUD's map overlay, so the gg is for him!

----------


## cinq

> enigma32 did a lot of work to find the offset and path the the values (X:Y). After that it took me 10 minutes to use the knowledge and "follow" D3's map with HUD's map overlay, so the gg is for him!


Sir John, I love the new version, but is it possible to make the fog of war a little darker? I can't tell if I need to explore the area or not.  :Smile: 

Thanks for the great work as always, and Enigma32 too!!! :Smile:

----------


## prrovoss

> Sir John, I love the new version, but is it possible to make the fog of war a little darker? I can't tell if I need to explore the area or not. 
> 
> Thanks for the great work as always, and Enigma32 too!!!


thats i good idea i think^^

----------


## shoted45

Wow so i just had a weird thing happen. I got on to play some d3 and TH wasnt working so i checked for an update and there was one ofc. So i updated but i only copied the new exe kept all the sub folders of the old version. After about 20mins of playing i started lagging from being in windowed in a spot that always lags me. So i changed to fullscreen to clear that area. I forgot to go back to windowed afterwards and some time later not sure how long the program started working while in fullscreen. I am trying to recreate it right now.


EDIT: So i figured out how I got it to work in fullscreen. I alt tabbed to desktop while in fullscreen ofc and then clicked on the d3 icon on the taskbar and kept doing that until it showed up in game while in fullscreen. Now I'm not sure if it is do to the way I updated the program "by only coping the exe" or if it will work for everyone. I will need someone else to try and recreate it on the full latest version. Because the map hack thing isnt working because of the way I updated it. 
EDIT 2: Also will there be an option to turn off the map hack? It is an awesome idea but it makes it hard to tell where you have been. And i personally and a few of my friends agree we like the old way a little bit more.

----------


## w0nka

> EDIT 2: Also will there be an option to turn off the map hack? It is an awesome idea but it makes it hard to tell where you have been. And i personally and a few of my friends agree we like the old way a little bit more.


You can already turn it off in config.xml. Just do a search for "show walkable areas nearby" and you can choose to turn it off (or adjust the opacity/color) for both the map and the minimap.

If I could make a request for a feature, it would be an option in the xml to enable sounds when a buff wears off. I've read all of the pages of this thread and know that it had been requested before and that it's difficult to track buffs as sometimes there can be multiple instances of the same buff active, but I see all of those lovely timer icons under my character and they seem to be tracking the individual buffs perfectly. Could this option be added so people who would like to choose to use it for items such as "Battle Rage" and "War Cry" can do so, with the caveat that if someone is silly enough to use it with a buff that can stack mutiple times, they may get spammed with sounds?

I often forget to recast buffs that only need to be cast once every couple of minutes and the cooldown of said buff (Battle Rage) is only about 3 seconds, so the current implementation of playing a sound when a cooldown has completed is ineffective.

Either way, this is an amazing addon that has greatly increased my interest in farming again! Thank you for your time and effort.

----------


## shoted45

> You can already turn it off in config.xml. Just do a search for "show walkable areas nearby" and you can choose to turn it off (or adjust the opacity/color) for both the map and the minimap.


Thanks I figured there was an option somewhere in the XML but I didn't fully update so I wont have the feature on right now. And since I can get it working in fullscreen I don't want to mess with any of the other files because I'm not fully sure as to why I can get it working in fullscreen or if it can be recreated with the latest version.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Wow so i just had a weird thing happen. I got on to play some d3 and TH wasnt working so i checked for an update and there was one ofc. So i updated but i only copied the new exe kept all the sub folders of the old version. After about 20mins of playing i started lagging from being in windowed in a spot that always lags me. So i changed to fullscreen to clear that area. I forgot to go back to windowed afterwards and some time later not sure how long the program started working while in fullscreen. I am trying to recreate it right now.
> 
> EDIT: So i figured out how I got it to work in fullscreen. I alt tabbed to desktop while in fullscreen ofc and then clicked on the d3 icon on the taskbar and kept doing that until it showed up in game while in fullscreen. Now I'm not sure if it is do to the way I updated the program "by only coping the exe" or if it will work for everyone. I will need someone else to try and recreate it on the full latest version. Because the map hack thing isnt working because of the way I updated it. 
> EDIT 2: Also will there be an option to turn off the map hack? It is an awesome idea but it makes it hard to tell where you have been. And i personally and a few of my friends agree we like the old way a little bit more.





> ...I didn't fully update so I wont have the feature on right now. And since I can get it working in fullscreen I don't want to mess with any of the other files because I'm not fully sure as to why I can get it working in fullscreen or if it can be recreated with the latest version.


- The method to update TurboHUD is to overwrite the old exe with the new one. You don't have to copy other stuff. All other files are there only for the first installation. Config files and everything is updating itself with the new exe file.
- TurboHUD will not work in fullscreen mode, but it can work in windowed and fullscreen windowed.
- set <maps><minimap><reveal enabled="0"....... in config.xml
- the map reveal's color can be changed at the same spot: <reveal color="xxxxxxxxxxx">




> If I could make a request for a feature, it would be an option in the xml to enable sounds when a buff wears off.  I've read all of the pages of this thread and know that it had been requested before and that it's difficult to track buffs as sometimes there can be multiple instances of the same buff active, but I see all of those lovely timer icons under my character and they seem to be tracking the individual buffs perfectly. Could this option be added so people who would like to choose to use it for items such as "Battle Rage" and "War Cry" can do so, with the caveat that if someone is silly enough to use it with a buff that can stack mutiple times, they may get spammed with sounds?


This is a common request and will be added when I have time to completely rewrite, improve and extend the notification system.

----------


## prrovoss

> Sir John, I love the new version, but is it possible to make the fog of war a little darker? I can't tell if I need to explore the area or not. 
> 
> Thanks for the great work as always, and Enigma32 too!!!


is that possible? or even the possibility to define the color of the fog of war by yourself in the config.xml  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> is that possible? or even the possibility to define the color of the fog of war by yourself in the config.xml


it is possible, I wrote it a few posts before (look for maps -> map -> reveal in config.xml)

----------


## enigma32

You're welcome  :Wink:

----------


## prrovoss

oh indeed  :Big Grin:  sry then^^

has anyone found a nice color config? im using 40,110,0,0 and i think its ok^^

----------


## KillerJohn

> oh indeed  sry then^^
> 
> has anyone found a nice color config? im using 40,110,0,0 and i think its ok^^


what about a new option, which makes TurboHUD to temporary hide the reveal over the minimap when you move your cursor over the minimap?

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.6.2.0 BETA*
- added: auto_hide option to reveal minimap. If this is enabled then reveal will temporary turned off when the cursor is over the minimap. (default ON)

*NOTE FOR THIS BETA:* TurboHUD will save a log with all the known scene IDs in the last game AFTER EVERY RUN into logs\area_variations.txt
Once a day please upload this file into pastebin.com as *unlisted*, and send me the link in a private message on ownedcore forums, and delete it from your HDD (to prevent sending the same data multiple times)."after every run" means you have to exit the game and wait a few seconds. Data will be lost and not saved when you stop HUD before leaving the game.If you have time, please visit and walk around in most areas. Every small cellars, every dungeons, every small places etc.This data will help me in a bigger plan, thank you very much for collecting it! You will love what I want to do with this!

*LINK*

*This is for advanced users only!*

----------


## prrovoss

> *13.6.2.0 BETA*
> - added: auto_hide option to reveal minimap. If this is enabled then reveal will temporary turned off when the cursor is over the minimap. (default ON)
> 
> *NOTE FOR THIS BETA:* TurboHUD will save a log with all the known scene IDs in the last game AFTER EVERY RUN into logs\area_variations.txt
> Once a day please upload this file into pastebin.com as private, and send me the link in a private message on ownedcore forums, and delete it from your HDD (to prevent sending the same data multiple times)."after every run" means you have to exit the game and wait a few seconds. Data will be lost and not saved when you stop HUD before leaving the game.If you have time, please visit and walk around in most areas. Every small cellars, every dungeons, every small places etc.This data will help me in a bigger plan, thank you very much for collecting it! You will love what I want to do with this! 
> *This is for advanced users only!*


in order to collect this data, its just necessary to enter the areas? no matter, how long i stay there or if i move around?
with exit the game you just mean the ingame-game?^^ and not closing d3?

edit
i guess the difficulty doesnt matter?

----------


## pongsacha

Monk Buff doesn't show timer

Deadly Reach - Foresight
increase attack of all damage done by 18% for 30 second.

currently its show only icon but no timer

if i can sold my damn rare necklace for 10$ i will buy you a beer

edit 1:can I test your beta with just replace .exe file? coz I lazy to set the whole new config again

----------


## KillerJohn

> in order to collect this data, its just necessary to enter the areas? no matter, how long i stay there or if i move around?
> with exit the game you just mean the ingame-game?^^ and not closing d3?
> 
> edit
> i guess the difficulty doesnt matter?


Just play. Run around. The log file will contain the scenes (the big blocks TurboHUD reveals on your minimap)
You don't have to quit The Client, but you have to exit the game (Esc -> Exit Game) to save the data.
The collection is performed realtime as your minimap is revealed. Thanka!




> Monk Buff doesn't show timer
> 
> Deadly Reach - Foresight
> increase attack of all damage done by 18% for 30 second.
> 
> currently its show only icon but no timer
> 
> if i can sold my damn rare necklace for 10$ i will buy you a beer
> 
> edit 1:can I test your beta with just replace .exe file? coz I lazy to set the whole new config again


Deadly Reach - Foresight's buff timer will be in the next release. Thanks!

ALL updates (stable and beta releases) are contained in the exe and only in the exe. If an update contains new or modified or special files or instructions, it will be in the changelog.

----------


## KillerJohn

I fixed the instruction for the pastebin upload. Please, do not make private uploads, because I just can't read them (because they are private).
Instead please make *UNLISTED* uploads and send me the link. Sorry, I misused the word "private".

----------


## laddidaddi

Any options to add in that 3 x digit separator (comma/dot/apostrophe) in the trade window that Blizzard should have implemented to start out with?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Any options to add in that 3 x digit separator (comma/dot/apostrophe) in the trade window that Blizzard should have implemented to start out with?




like this ?

----------


## Arkahr

this one is nice  :Smile:  in game trade window could be also nice, as well as bid window in ah.

Once again you make Diablo 3 worth playing  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> this one is nice  in game trade window could be also nice, as well as bid window in ah.
> 
> Once again you make Diablo 3 worth playing


what do you mean "bid window"? The one with the title "Bid on Item" / "Your Max Bid:" ?

----------


## roennev

> like this ?


Yeah, Guessing that Is what he meant  :Wink:  I would liek that feauter aswell :P

----------


## prrovoss

> what do you mean "bid window"? The one with the title "Bid on Item" / "Your Max Bid:" ?


i guess he meant all windows where u can type in numbers  :Big Grin:  that would be a great feature and i think its not that complicated?^^

----------


## KillerJohn

> i guess he meant all windows where u can type in numbers  that would be a great feature and i think its not that complicated?^^


that image I posted is actually rendered on the HUD ^^
"all windows where u can type in numbers" is not a specification...



Just a reminder:

*TurboHUD BETA for advanced users Please help to collect data about areas in D3!*

----------


## prrovoss

> that image I posted is actually rendered on the HUD ^^
> "all windows where u can type in numbers" is not a specification...
> 
> 
> 
> Just a reminder:
> 
> *TurboHUD BETA for advanced users Please help to collect data about areas in D3!*


ok, so than it might be 
- the ingame trading window (where you trade with other players "face-to-face")
- the window where you sell your stuff and type in a price in the ah
- the window where you type in your bid when you want to bid on an item^^

----------


## KillerJohn

> ok, so than it might be 
> - the ingame trading window (where you trade with other players "face-to-face")
> - the window where you sell your stuff and type in a price in the ah
> - the window where you type in your bid when you want to bid on an item^^


both are done

Now I need insane amount of data gathered by the TurboHUD beta, but until this only 3 people sent me log files.
I need about 20 times more, from all acts...

----------


## Arkahr

> both are done


Thanks!




> Now I need insane amount of data gathered by the TurboHUD beta, but until this only 3 people sent me log files.
> I need about 20 times more, from all acts...


I wonder - you need every possible combinations of tiles connecting together from random generated maps = huge amount of data, so we have to run same locations (those which are randomly generated) over and over to collect it, right ?

----------


## prrovoss

> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder - you need every possible combinations of tiles connecting together from random generated maps = huge amount of data, so we have to run same locations (those which are randomly generated) over and over to collect it, right ?


i guess thats the point^^
the common farm-areas shouldnt be the problem i think^^

----------


## KillerJohn

> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder - you need every possible combinations of tiles connecting together from random generated maps = huge amount of data, so we have to run same locations (those which are randomly generated) over and over to collect it, right ?





> i guess thats the point^^
> the common farm-areas shouldnt be the problem i think^^


On the contrary. "full random" area data is welcome, but my current project focuses on static and semi-random areas.
I know that common farm-areas are not a problem for the top players, but not everybody is elite.
Believe me, it will be fun  :Smile:

----------


## prrovoss

i meant collect data of the common farm areas shouldnt be a problem because the most players are farming there^^

----------


## KillerJohn

*So... SIXTY people downloaded TurboHUD beta with scene data collection. And SIX sent me data.*

----------


## laddidaddi

> like this ?


Actually I was thinking of the in-game face-to-face trade window, but how would I go around activating any of them? I couldn't find anything about it in the manual.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Actually I was thinking of the in-game face-to-face trade window, but how would I go around activating any of them? I couldn't find anything about it in the manual.


1) read back
2) it is not released

----------


## KillerJohn

*warning: about data collection I found some "problems" with D3 world data reading, so the current beta version is gathering WRONG data.
I have to say a sorry for all folks already sent me data files.

Please wait until further notice.*

----------


## prrovoss

you maybe could add an auto-upload function, so that, the log you need is uploaded before thud is closing. maybe with the option to turn it off. i guess on this way you would gather much more information and the users had no work with it^^ and those who dont want any information to be sent could simply turn it off

----------


## KillerJohn

> you maybe could add an auto-upload function, so that, the log you need is uploaded before thud is closing. maybe with the option to turn it off. i guess on this way you would gather much more information and the users had no work with it^^ and those who dont want any information to be sent could simply turn it off


You are a mind-reader.

*13.6.4.2 BETA*
*WARNING: this beta version will send me an (anonym) email after every run with data about random scenes* 
- added: thousand separator helpers for price input controls (default ON)
- changed: Menu's CharacterBar is automatically hidden when Profiles, Achievements, Game Menu, or Auction House window is visible
- added: buff timer for Deadly Reach - Foresight
- changed: "y_offset" attributes under <resources><health> and <class_specific> are deprecated and replaced by "inside_globe" logical attribute
- changed: some default values and colors
- changed: turning on high_framerate will affect D3 UI readout refresh rate too (means faster tracking of D3's UI elements)
- added: auto_hide option to reveal minimap. If this is enabled then reveal will temporary turned off when the cursor is over the minimap. (default ON)

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.6.4.3 BETA*
*WARNING: this beta version will send me an (anonym) email after every run with data about random scenes* 
- changed: format of uploaded log
- fixed: a bug in world SNO readout

*TurboHUD BETA RELEASE*

All users of 13.6.4.2 BETA users should update to this as soon as possible. Thanks!

----------


## prrovoss

somehow the link is messed up^^ at least for me.

----------


## Arkahr

Should be TurboHUD 13.6.4.3_sending_data_to_killerjohn.zip

----------


## KillerJohn

I see that there is a nice income of data!  :Smile:  This email idea is working.
If a few people would make full act clears - I mean ALL areas (dungeons, cellars, etc) - then it would be awesome.
Just don't forget to press "Leave Game" and NOT "Exit Diablo III" after the run, white TurboHUD BETA is running.

The brand new AutoReveal feature is working at me - based on the gathered data -, and I can see 90% of act1 on The Map (the large one) even without leaving town.
But I need way more data (full acts, all areas, etc) in multiple variants.

*For example if 10 people would clear only once, only 1 act then we are done (this means 1-1 act to be clear for 40 people).*

Good luck have fun guys exploring the map!  :Smile:

----------


## prrovoss

i will do so in all acts on friday  :Wink:  or lets say at the weekend  :Big Grin:

----------


## happydaddy

i will participate when i get home from work today  :Smile:

----------


## itsmylife

Had a full clear of all acts but with wrong data  :Frown: 
Post about that seen when I wanted to upload.
Downloaded the new version at midnight but no time for full act 1 - 4 (only 1 act maybe) till weekend.
But you get my data as soon as I have time to run around  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

all from town or a waypoint from the corresponding world
red scenes are not fix scenes, they are changing from game to game, and they are revealed as usual when you go nearby

----------


## prrovoss

so does that mean that you dont need any more data?

----------


## itsmylife

Question to you KJ regarding pickit.ini
This line 

```
gloves = at_least[3, main_stat+150, ias+7, crit+7, allres_armor+45, critdmg+20] & at_least[2, ias+7, crit+7, critdmg+20]
```

Do I get a "keep" if there are gloves with ias=7, crit=8 and allres_armor=60
Or do they have to meet 3 out of first part and additional 2 out of second part?

----------


## KillerJohn

> so does that mean that you dont need any more data?


are you kidding me? Most small areas still has no data. I need a LOT more data! Even from larger areas.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Question to you KJ regarding pickit.ini
> This line 
> 
> ```
> gloves = at_least[3, main_stat+150, ias+7, crit+7, allres_armor+45, critdmg+20] & at_least[2, ias+7, crit+7, critdmg+20]
> ```
> 
> Do I get a "keep" if there are gloves with ias=7, crit=8 and allres_armor=60
> Or do they have to meet 3 out of first part and additional 2 out of second part?


"ias=7, crit=8 and allres_armor=60" FITS both parts of the AND operator, so yes, the result will be keep.
Do not forget that allres_armor+45 can be true for the following things:
- allres >= 45
- allres >= 15 and armor >= 300 (because 300 armor equals 30 allres in the allres_armor special attribute)
- allres = 0 and armor >= 450 (imo it is not possible to have > 450 armor, but this is just an example)

----------


## prrovoss

> are you kidding me? Most small areas still has no data. I need a LOT more data! Even from larger areas.


ok ok  :Big Grin: 
it just looked like its almost finished^^

----------


## itsmylife

> "ias=7, crit=8 and allres_armor=60" FITS both parts of the AND operator, so yes, the result will be keep.
> Do not forget that allres_armor+45 can be true for the following things:
> - allres >= 45
> - allres >= 15 and armor >= 300 (because 300 armor equals 30 allres in the allres_armor special attribute)
> - allres = 0 and armor >= 450 (imo it is not possible to have > 450 armor, but this is just an example)


Thank you KJ.
allres_armor I know about. There's a good description at the beginning of pickit. Unsure only about the AND operator in this case  :Smile:

----------


## Gardettos

Would love to be able to look at the data. I have written a ton of profiles for Demonbuddy. I have mapped a ton of area's that appear to be random but really not. I know Act 3 the best but Waypoint's XY tends to tell you what version of each map you got. Stuff like VoTa has 3 different main variations, 4 variations of Keep 3 but Keep 2 I never could figure out a pattern. I mean I really did over a 100 screen shots trying to get a pattern but none really appeared.

I will do some full runs with Beta to send you some data.

----------


## cocaineinmyeurethra

I was able to get through half of act 1 before getting too bored, hopefully it helps though.

----------


## Gardettos

Ok doing Act 1 right now. Some thoughts

- Curious if you find pattern in 2 Level Cave's. I know they tend to have a big circle than off shot to the 2nd level. ie Den of the Fallen 
- Cathedral 4 is much larger than I remember. Imagine will need a lot of runs on it to get a good pattern. Cath 2 is similiar
- Each of the 3 Defiled Crypt's has it own WorldID with the one with the 2 sub-quests sharing one. Curious if you see pattern with Jar of Soul's loaded
- Whimyshire I imagine would need 100+ runs to figure out a pattern
- Caverns of Araneae is something I would be curious. Doesn't really seem that random
- Southern Highlands - Lyceum uses scenes from Cath 4
- Cave of the Moon Clan level 1 was odd in their were no side area's was straight line

Bug FirePit in Halls of Agony 3 is showing up as an elite

Let me know if you want any dungeon grinded out for more data

----------


## KillerJohn

> I was able to get through half of act 1 before getting too bored, hopefully it helps though.


Thank you!




> Ok doing Act 1 right now. Some thoughts
> 
> - Curious if you find pattern in 2 Level Cave's. I know they tend to have a big circle than off shot to the 2nd level. ie Den of the Fallen 
> - Cathedral 4 is much larger than I remember. Imagine will need a lot of runs on it to get a good pattern. Cath 2 is similiar
> - Each of the 3 Defiled Crypt's has it own WorldID with the one with the 2 sub-quests sharing one. Curious if you see pattern with Jar of Soul's loaded
> - Whimyshire I imagine would need 100+ runs to figure out a pattern
> - Caverns of Araneae is something I would be curious. Doesn't really seem that random
> - Southern Highlands - Lyceum uses scenes from Cath 4
> - Cave of the Moon Clan level 1 was odd in their were no side area's was straight line
> ...


Current mapping project is about static and semi-random areas, not about random ones. I can't reveal random areas (because there is NO information anywhere about what the server is generating), and I don't really care about them. Personally I don't even play on random maps, because I hate dead-ends and loops in those.

BUT, having data about random areas is not "useless", just right now I can't do anything with that data.

If you see something like FirePit as an elite, then please make an ACD dump and send me the log in PM. Thanks!

----------


## Gardettos

> Current mapping project is about static and semi-random areas, not about random ones. I can't reveal random areas (because there is NO information anywhere about what the server is generating), and I don't really care about them. Personally I don't even play on random maps, because I hate dead-ends and loops in those.
> 
> BUT, having data about random areas is not "useless", just right now I can't do anything with that data.
> 
> If you see something like FirePit as an elite, then please make an ACD dump and send me the log in PM. Thanks!


That's the thing though. A lot of dungeon appear to be random when in reality they are not. 

You ever think of doing something simple like highlighting the entrance/exit scenes? Marker Hash's don't show up early but the scene's them selves can get pulled far away.

----------


## KillerJohn

> That's the thing though. A lot of dungeon appear to be random when in reality they are not. 
> 
> You ever think of doing something simple like highlighting the entrance/exit scenes? Marker Hash's don't show up early but the scene's them selves can get pulled far away.


I'm not sure what a marker is. Currently I'm focusing on this static/semi-random mapping project. After the stable release I can focus on new goals.

----------


## Gardettos

> I'm not sure what a marker is. Currently I'm focusing on this static/semi-random mapping project. After the stable release I can focus on new goals.


Marker Hash's are just ways to identify the WorldID before going into a portal. So like in the Cemetery of the Forsaken each Defiled Crypt has it's own Marker Hash cause they are 3 different WorldId's.But the Marker Hash of the Dungeon Stone for each defiled crypt is the same because they are all going to the same WorldID(Back to the cemetery) 

Regardless I think it would be cool if you maybe highlighted scenes with either the name exit or entrance in their names.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Marker Hash's are just ways to identify the WorldID before going into a portal. So like in the Cemetery of the Forsaken each Defiled Crypt has it's own Marker Hash cause they are 3 different WorldId's.But the Marker Hash of the Dungeon Stone for each defiled crypt is the same because they are all going to the same WorldID(Back to the cemetery) 
> 
> Regardless I think it would be cool if you maybe highlighted scenes with either the name exit or entrance in their names.


is it an actor, or an attribute of the portal's actor, or what ?

edit: why is your name so familiar to me?

----------


## prrovoss

> is it an actor, or an attribute of the portal's actor, or what ?
> 
> edit: why is your name so familiar to me?


Gardetto s Original Recipe 49g Bag

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Gardetto s Original Recipe 49g Bag


nope, not from there...

----------


## hson77

My history data for my barb just disappeared. Is it possible to have too much data stored? The data was there earlier today, but now all is gone. 
https://i.imgur.com/9bENdVS.png

Also, appears to stop collect data. 
https://i.imgur.com/AY21zpo.png

Everything works on my other characters.

----------


## KillerJohn

> My history data for my barb just disappeared. Is it possible to have too much data stored? The data was there earlier today, but now all is gone. 
> https://i.imgur.com/9bENdVS.png
> 
> Also, appears to stop collect data. 
> https://i.imgur.com/AY21zpo.png
> 
> Everything works on my other characters.


2 possibilities:
1) your character's seed (it's ID) is changed so HUD can't find the proper files in \stat_tracker
2) your character's corresponding files in \stat_tracker are deleted (TurboHUD does not delete any files there)

----------


## hson77

> 2 possibilities:
> 1) your character's seed (it's ID) is changed so HUD can't find the proper files in \stat_tracker
> 2) your character's corresponding files in \stat_tracker are deleted (TurboHUD does not delete any files there)


Somehow my ID_total had been totally wiped (only spaces left) .. Lost the "total" data, but got 30d, 7d and today. Thanks for the help  :Smile: 




> Everybody who can and will participate please leave here a reply, because I have to see the fact that The Community is working or this, or not. Thank you very much!


Will gladly help!

----------


## KillerJohn

*GUYS! I need a few people who can walk through the entire game and let HUD to send in data after the runs.
I need 1-1 full act clear from at least 5 people.*

Link to the posts of the latest betas (you have to use 13.6.4.3): LINK




> If a few people would make full act clears - I mean ALL areas (dungeons, cellars, etc) - then it would be awesome.
> Just don't forget to press "Leave Game" and NOT "Exit Diablo III" after the run.
> 
> The brand new AutoReveal feature is working at me - based on the gathered data -, and I can see 90% of act1 on The Map (the large one) even without leaving town.
> But I need way more data (full acts, all areas, etc) in multiple variants.
> 
> *For example if 10 people would clear only once, only 1 act then we are done (this means 1-1 act to be clear for 40 people).*
> 
> Good luck have fun guys exploring the map!



Everybody who can and will participate please leave here a reply, because I have to see the fact that The Community is working or this, or not. Thank you very much!







> Somehow my ID_total had been totally wiped (only spaces left) .. Lost the "total" data, but got 30d, 7d and today. Thanks for the help


 :Frown:

----------


## haxxie

I've been running some runs on hardcore while leveling, been trying to cover each zone as much as possible.

----------


## slook

ok doing act 1 now

----------


## KillerJohn

thank you guys!

----------


## headman

> I've been running some runs on hardcore while leveling, been trying to cover each zone as much as possible.



y doing the same :-)

----------


## Mont7right

Looks awesome. Do you have a beta test? Its hard to say anything without actually messing with it.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Looks awesome. Do you have a beta test? Its hard to say anything without actually messing with it.


read back a few pages...

----------


## itsmylife

Do you want a full clear (act 1 to act 4) ?
If only full acts (1 or 2 or 3 or 4) you should have gotten all of them the last days from me.

----------


## Arkahr

recently i've done 2x a1, and a2, will go through rest of acts today i hope  :Wink: 

done a3+a4

----------


## itsmylife

sent another full a1 with every dungeon open done

----------


## KillerJohn

> recently i've done 2x a1, and a2, will go through rest of acts today i hope 
> 
> done a3+a4





> sent another full a1 with every dungeon open done


Thank you!

----------


## KillerJohn

We have some missing areas without any data gathered.
This list contains all area names which doesn't have any data yet.
Please note that this list contains lines don't even exists in the D3 client we know (spire levels 4 and 5...) and areas which are only technical I think (a1_trout_tristramwilderness_subscenes)

it would be lovely to get some data about those areas too ^^ (at least 3-4 runs each)




> // 58278	Caverns of Araneae	a1_c6_spidercave_01_entrance
> // 222593	Development Hell	a1_dun_crypt_dev_hell
> // 179212	Sheltered Cottage	a1_fields_vendor_tinker_exterior
> // 96317	The Cursed Hold	a1_trdun_jail_level01_cells
> // 19929	Adria's Hut	a1_trout_adria'shut
> // 179835	Lonely Dwelling	a1_trout_fields_vendor_curios_exterior
> // 134002	Forlorn Farm	a1_trout_forlornfarm
> // 129375	Ancient Pyre	a1_trout_highlands_sub240_goatmangraveyard
> // 134920	Karyna's Lost Wagon	a1_trout_mysticwagon
> ...

----------


## prrovoss

got some of those you posted?

----------


## KillerJohn

> got some of those you posted?


the new list of the areas without data:




> // 58278	Caverns of Araneae	a1_c6_spidercave_01_entrance
> // 222593	Development Hell	a1_dun_crypt_dev_hell
> // 179212	Sheltered Cottage	a1_fields_vendor_tinker_exterior
> // 96317	The Cursed Hold	a1_trdun_jail_level01_cells
> // 19929	Adria's Hut	a1_trout_adria'shut
> // 179835	Lonely Dwelling	a1_trout_fields_vendor_curios_exterior
> // 134002	Forlorn Farm	a1_trout_forlornfarm
> // 129375	Ancient Pyre	a1_trout_highlands_sub240_goatmangraveyard
> // 134920	Karyna's Lost Wagon	a1_trout_mysticwagon
> ...

----------


## Arkahr

KJ you said about earlier version that you have to send data per run, so i have a questions according that.

Does going from act1 to act2 through quest will delete all scenes saved for act1 and would not be sent leaving only those for act2 ?
Can i do multiple a1 runs and then exit the game to send data, or it has to be done "one act" per session ?

----------


## KillerJohn

> KJ you said about earlier version that you have to send data per run, so i have a questions according that.
> 
> Does going from act1 to act2 through quest will delete all scenes saved for act1 and would not be sent leaving only those for act2 ?
> Can i do multiple a1 runs and then exit the game to send data, or it has to be done "one act" per session ?


feel free to change acts or do whatever you want. Data is sent when HUD recognizes you left the game and you are in D3's main menu screen.

----------


## Arkahr

how's the progress with filling up data ?

----------


## KillerJohn

> how's the progress with filling up data ?


very good!

----------


## zoblord

First, thanks for this AWESOME program.

I experience a slight problem with my TurboHUD : it speaks with an awful french accent. It makes some items names barely understandable.
I have Windows 8 Pro and I tried to change the settings of the vocal synthesis but it didn't change anything with TurboHUD.

Can someone help ?

----------


## prrovoss

im not sure but thud maybe uses the system text-to-speech configured voice... so if u have a french version of windows installed, the voice maybe french too^^

----------


## KillerJohn

> im not sure but thud maybe uses the system text-to-speech configured voice... so if u have a french version of windows installed, the voice maybe french too^^


I'm using the default text-to-speech engine of Windows:



```
                                    SpeechSynthesizer synth = new SpeechSynthesizer();
                                    synth.SetOutputToDefaultAudioDevice();
                                    synth.SelectVoiceByHints(VoiceGender.Female, VoiceAge.Teen, 0);
                                    synth.Rate = 1;
```

----------


## itsmylife

Got a somewhat mixed act 1 run.
Had Sheltered Cottage but without vendor Tinker
also Lonely Dwelling with vendor Adenah
and Forlon Farm

Would you mind upload a latest missing list KJ?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Got a somewhat mixed act 1 run.
> Had Sheltered Cottage but without vendor Tinker
> also Lonely Dwelling with vendor Adenah
> and Forlon Farm
> 
> Would you mind upload a latest missing list KJ?




```
// 58278	Caverns of Araneae	a1_c6_spidercave_01_entrance
// 179212	Sheltered Cottage	a1_fields_vendor_tinker_exterior
// 96317	The Cursed Hold	a1_trdun_jail_level01_cells
// 19929	Adria's Hut	a1_trout_adria'shut
// 179835	Lonely Dwelling	a1_trout_fields_vendor_curios_exterior
// 134002	Forlorn Farm	a1_trout_forlornfarm
// 129375	Ancient Pyre	a1_trout_highlands_sub240_goatmangraveyard
// 134920	Karyna's Lost Wagon	a1_trout_mysticwagon
// 156038	Overlook Road	a1_trout_newtristramoverlook
// 91133	The Old Ruins	a1_trout_old_tristram
// 218454	The Old Mill	a1_trout_scoundrel_event_old_mill_2
// 179567	Forsaken Grounds	a1_trout_tristramfields_forsaken_grounds
// 179566	The Secluded Grove	a1_trout_tristramfields_secluded_grove
// 145066	The Weeping Hollow	a1_trout_tristramwilderness_subscenes
// 145057	The Rathe Family Plot	a1_trout_wilderness_sub80_familytree
// 57449	Hidden Channel	a2_c3dun_aqd_oasis_level01
// 203005	Gates of Caldeum	a2_caout_ct_refugeecamp_gates
// 58980	Dahlgur Oasis	a2_caout_oasis1_water
// 175330	Ancient Path	a2_caout_oasis_exit
// 175367	Path to the Oasis	a2_caout_oasis_exit_a
// 211933	Dahlgur Oasis	a2_caout_oasis_rakanishu
// 170118	Black Canyon Bridge	a2_caout_stingingwinds_bridge
// 166127	The Lost Caravan	a2_caout_stingingwinds_fallencamp01
// 63987	Western Flow Control	a2_dun_aqd_control_a
// 63988	Eastern Flow Control	a2_dun_aqd_control_b
// 19799	Halls of Dusk	a2_dun_zolt_level03
// 176058	The Terminus	a2_dun_zolt_lobbycenter
```

of course some of those will be always in the "no data" state, because there are no scenes in those areas (like Black Canyon Bridge, where the bridge's both scenes belongs to other areas instead of Black Canyon Bridge - and Terminus, and Forlorn Farm, etc)

----------


## Arkahr

No offence but, what's the point listing them here if we are unable to collect their data ? :confused:

----------


## KillerJohn

> No offence but, what's the point listing them here if we are unable to collect their data ? :confused:


because I'm not sure about what can be collected and what not  :Smile:

----------


## Arkahr

I was wondering, maybe it would be helpfull if we had some indicator in what scene we are standing right now. Like label next to minmap or something. Not sure is this idea worth anything. just random thought. 



And a request for thousand helper under item being sold, could be there also/instead text showing taxed value like this :

----------


## R3peat

some a2 runs done. black can mines , path oasis - oasis - full channels

hope this helps  :Smile: 

erm btw why u need all the area details for? tell me ur plan  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> some a2 runs done. black can mines , path oasis - oasis - full channels
> 
> hope this helps 
> 
> erm btw why u need all the area details for? tell me ur plan


PLAN

----------


## slook

awesome idea Arkahr.

----------


## KillerJohn

> ...And a request for thousand helper under item being sold, could be there also/instead text showing taxed value like this...


Like THIS?

----------


## c1q3

Hello. I have a question about screenshots. I have a huge collection of screenshots. I used to make screenshot on every leg drop and some interesting situations but now im playing with Turbohud which is so GOOOOOD. But my lovely button PRTSCRN now print turbohud too (and i want to keep it in secret :Wink:  ). I did read manual and found that there is quickshot option (ctrl+alt+c) which isnt so quick. I mean i have to press 3 buttons instead of 1. Am i have to write script which will turn turbohud on and off when taking screenshots (f1+prtscrn+f1), or there is much easy way to do this?
Tnx.

----------


## laddidaddi

> Hello. I have a qustion about screenshots. I have a huge collection of screenshots. I used to make screenshot on every leg drop and some interesting situations but now im playing with Turbohud which is so GOOOOOD. But my lovely button PRTSCRN now print turbohud too (and i want to keep it in secret ). I did read manual and found that there is quickshot option (ctrl+alt+c) which isnt so quick. I mean i have to press 3 buttons instead of 1. Am i have to write script which will turn turbohud on and off when taking screenshots (f1+prtscrn+f1), or there is much easy way to do this?
> Tnx.


you could probably make a auto-it / auto-hotkey / whatever -script that pressed ctrl+alt+c for you every time you pressed prntscrn .. personally I have no problem pressing the 3 buttons.

----------


## c1q3

I have an idea about new feature. And i would like to share it.
Im playing hardcore. Huge enemy of all hardcore players is dissconnect. If u disconnect with any reason (internet, electricity, crash, BSOD + more) you can stay ingame for 15 ~ 50 seconds. And it isnt joke. The only opportunity to survive in that situations is to play with good team (+skype). Team can watch for u, while u staying in game. But some times this tactic may not work.
Here is an example:
azgul_com - willey almost died (p100 HC barb)

TurboHUD did a huge step forward, now i can see red circle under my allues, but it isnt enought 

Here is an idea, i try to draw it in paint :P


Here is an explanation of what you see. If your allie is far away then you cant see red circle. You will use blizzard's original pattern to see if any one low on hit points. But you need to find your "lowhp" mate on minimap and the time running. 
Simply arrow with hp-information will help alot.
I dont know if i asking too much. This program already godlike :P Cant play without it.

I know that there will be alot of information on screen with this feature and some softcore players dont care about HP of their alies :P

sorry for bad english ;p im RUS

----------


## Arkahr

> Like THIS?


Just like that  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hello. I have a question about screenshots. I have a huge collection of screenshots. I used to make screenshot on every leg drop and some interesting situations but now im playing with Turbohud which is so GOOOOOD. But my lovely button PRTSCRN now print turbohud too (and i want to keep it in secret ). I did read manual and found that there is quickshot option (ctrl+alt+c) which isnt so quick. I mean i have to press 3 buttons instead of 1. Am i have to write script which will turn turbohud on and off when taking screenshots (f1+prtscrn+f1), or there is much easy way to do this?
> Tnx.


just look into hotkeys.xml




> you could probably make a auto-it / auto-hotkey / whatever -script that pressed ctrl+alt+c for you every time you pressed prntscrn .. personally I have no problem pressing the 3 buttons.


I appreciate you wanted to help him, but your answer is misleading  :Smile:  A lot  :Smile:

----------


## laddidaddi

> I appreciate you wanted to help him, but your answer is misleading  A lot


I must've been tired. I totally forgot about hotkeys file. 

Beta looking good whatsoever - much easier checking all those 0's on big deals now.

----------


## Ashmo

One Question.. in the config.xml under the StatTracker options... how can i set of the Switch button cant find

----------


## KillerJohn

> One Question.. in the config.xml under the StatTracker options... how can i set of the Switch button cant find


what do you want to do?

----------


## Ashmo

Under:

<!-- StatTracker customization -->
<stat_tracker x="-1" y="-1" invert_ingame_switch="1" total_panel_enabled="1" run_panel_enabled="1" area_panel_enabled="1">
<background enabled="1" color="180,50,50,50" />
<border enabled="1" color="180,120,120,120" thickness="1" />
<header font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,255,255,255" />
ect ect ect ect............................................

Dont need this window.. so when i change all from 1 to 0 (off) background Border ect the only thing still standing there is the "switch button" how can i set off?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Under:
> 
> <!-- StatTracker customization -->
> <stat_tracker x="-1" y="-1" invert_ingame_switch="1" total_panel_enabled="1" run_panel_enabled="1" area_panel_enabled="1">
> <background enabled="1" color="180,50,50,50" />
> <border enabled="1" color="180,120,120,120" thickness="1" />
> <header font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,255,255,255" />
> ect ect ect ect............................................
> 
> Dont need this window.. so when i change all from 1 to 0 (off) background Border ect the only thing still standing there is the "switch button" how can i set off?


You can't...
in the next version there will be an "enabled" attribute of stat_tracker so you can turn it off.

----------


## wilscot

Sorry, posted a dumb question.

Already decided to reading more carefully the translation of the original post.



> Lowering the risk of getting caught
> - Rename TurboHUD.exe to anything (I do not write any example here, because half of the people would use the example ...)
> - Rename folder to anything TurboHUD
> - NEVER put TurboHUD into Diablo III's folder
> 
> What does TurboHUD:
> - Paints on a simple always-on-top GDI + transparent window (it's not working in "Full Screen" mode, only in "Windowed" and "Windowed (Fullscreen)")
> - Reads Diablo 3's memory:
> - Actor, acd information (the monsters, items, objects, etc. in game)
> ...


Thanks =)
I can no longer play without this tool.

----------


## KillerJohn

> bumping.... :3


bumping what ?

----------


## Retrotiger

Is it just me or is it the patch? I'm a first time user of TurboHUD but whenever I run it, it says that it doesn't detect my BattleTag, and I have to open the Social Panel?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Is it just me or is it the patch? I'm a first time user of TurboHUD but whenever I run it, it says that it doesn't detect my BattleTag, and I have to open the Social Panel?


What patch? Just update to the latest HUD!

----------


## prrovoss

you just have to open your contact list^^

----------


## Retrotiger

Yeah. Sorry about that. I got everything to work. I'm trying to do the Editor Mode and remove the buff/skills below the toon because it distracts the view alot, however, when I CTRL + "+", I can't move shit. Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Yeah. Sorry about that. I got everything to work. I'm trying to do the Editor Mode and remove the buff/skills below the toon because it distracts the view alot, however, when I CTRL + "+", I can't move shit. Any help would be appreciated.


In edit mode you can't remove stuff. The only thing currently can do there is to move the StatTracker, the AttributePanel and the graphs.
To hide the AR skill icons, open config.xml in a text editor and look for this:
<personal>
<self>
<foot>
<skills enabled="1">

When you find it, replace 1 with 0 and save the file. HUD will automatically reload it if running.
Now it is time to inspect config.xml, learn it, and customize it the way you like it.

----------


## Retrotiger

> In edit mode you can't remove stuff. The only thing currently can do there is to move the StatTracker, the AttributePanel and the graphs.
> To hide the AR skill icons, open config.xml in a text editor and look for this:
> <personal>
> <self>
> <foot>
> <skills enabled="1">
> 
> When you find it, replace 1 with 0 and save the file. HUD will automatically reload it if running.
> Now it is time to inspect config.xml, learn it, and customize it the way you like it.


Will do brother. Thanks for the helpful info.

----------


## KillerJohn

-deprecated-

----------


## c1q3

deleted.deleted

----------


## R3peat

got enough area data now bro ?  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> got enough area data now bro ?


I have 11475 uploaded log files  :Smile:  It is far more than enough  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

enigma32 solved to problem that I was not able to detect which player is in-game and which is not. Now I know exactly who is in-game and what is his battletag and which portrait icon belongs to him.

So... If you have any idea what to display next to the player portraits about the player, then let me know.
some ideas:
- display {area_name} next to the portrait when he is in another area
- display "too far" next to the portrait when we can't see the actor (as you know actors are only accessible when they are relative close to us) but in the same area
- display "IDing" when one of the identifying skills are active (normal, legendary, id all)
- display "WARNING" when his position did not changed in the last second and his health is decreasing and...............
........maybe somehow I can make an educated guess about a player is disconnected...
- display the player's "real DPS" value
- display the player's EHP value
etc...

NOTE: probably these features will not come with the next stable release in a few days.

----------


## prrovoss

> I have 11475 uploaded log files  It is far more than enough


wow^^ do u have any statistic about how many users are using thud? thats pretty interesting^^





> enigma32 solved to problem that I was not able to detect which player is in-game and which is not. Now I know exactly who is in-game and what is his battletag and which portrait icon belongs to him.
> 
> So... If you have any idea what to display next to the player portraits about the player, then let me know.
> some ideas:
> - display {area_name} next to the portrait when he is in another area
> - display "too far" next to the portrait when we can't see the actor (as you know actors are only accessible when they are relative close to us) but in the same area
> - display "IDing" when one of the identifying skills are active (normal, legendary, id all)
> - display "WARNING" when his position did not changed in the last second and his health is decreasing and...............
> ........maybe somehow I can make an educated guess about a player is disconnected...
> ...


it would be very nice to see in which area the other players are

----------


## KillerJohn

> wow^^ do u have any statistic about how many users are using thud? thats pretty interesting^^
> it would be very nice to see in which area the other players are


I don't the the number of users only the number of downloads. and it is depressing, don't even ask for it...

yeah, current beta is displaying the other players' areas (only when some is not in your area)
but I have to see the bigger picture to do anything (as I said, this will be not included in the next stable). I have to know what data should I display, WHERE, WHEN, and HOW...

----------


## prrovoss

hm isnt that strange? about 11k logs and just a few users?

----------


## KillerJohn

> hm isnt that strange? about 11k logs and just a few users?


the beta build 13.6.4.3 (sending logs in emails) was downloaded 280 times. 11k logs are reasonable with that.

----------


## prrovoss

> the beta build 13.6.4.3 (sending logs in emails) was downloaded 280 times. 11k logs are reasonable with that.


yes thats true. but not depressing^^ i think 280 dl's are pretty nice!

----------


## Arkahr

> enigma32 solved to problem that I was not able to detect which player is in-game and which is not. Now I know exactly who is in-game and what is his battletag and which portrait icon belongs to him.


Yay! All hail enigma32  :Wink: 

Thats a rough sketch, how features mentioned by you could look like next to portraits. I replaced your idea of WARNING with more informing R.I.P. incoming  :Wink:  it could be even blinking for more attention

----------


## richiemd

hey for someone reason sometimes when i open the program or minimize diablo it wont work properly and ill have to delete all the files and extract it again do any of you have any clue why it does this?

----------


## KillerJohn

> hey for someone reason sometimes when i open the program or minimize diablo it wont work properly and ill have to delete all the files and extract it again do any of you have any clue why it does this?


- define "wont work properly"
- when it is not working, check your exception logs

----------


## richiemd

all the stats its suppose to shows goes away , the sound animation still works if an item drops but everything else doesn't show anymore. Than i would close program re open it and everything will show up at the bottom of my diablo screen than go away again.

----------


## KillerJohn

> all the stats its suppose to shows goes away , the sound animation still works if an item drops but everything else doesn't show anymore. Than i would close program re open it and everything will show up at the bottom of my diablo screen than go away again.


make a screenshot please (remove sensitive data like battletags)

----------


## itsmylife

> Yay! All hail enigma32 
> 
> Thats a rough sketch, how features mentioned by you could look like next to portraits. I replaced your idea of WARNING with more informing R.I.P. incoming  it could be even blinking for more attention


Thanks to you Arkhar and +rep
your sketch shows everything (except maybe the *different area*) so I don't have to draw one myself  :Wink: 
Only thing to add would be a different background on the dying ones portrait like "dark red" or flash to make it more visible.

----------


## c1q3

*- display "WARNING" when his position did not changed in the last second and his health is decreasing and...............
........maybe somehow I can make an educated guess about a player is disconnected...
*

i love you. :*

----------


## zoblord

Is it possible to try the beta ? How ?

----------


## marver

i cant get turbohud to work.

I have microsoft framwork 4.0 and i have tryed to run as administrator..

it creates the folders but it doesnt show up in diablo3.

----------


## KillerJohn

> i cant get turbohud to work.
> 
> I have microsoft framwork 4.0 and i have tryed to run as administrator..
> 
> it creates the folders but it doesnt show up in diablo3.


- use the latest version
- HUD is not working when D3 is in fullscreen mode (windowed and fullscreen windowed modes are supported only)

----------


## KillerJohn

> *- display "WARNING" when his position did not changed in the last second and his health is decreasing and...............
> ........maybe somehow I can make an educated guess about a player is disconnected...
> *
> 
> i love you. :*


the disconnect detection will be not part of the next release, however other elements of the new portrait layout are (see below)
There will be only a DANGER text when a player's life is <50%.

----------


## pastuh

So 3 months.. and still no ban. Now i can say really.. GJ

----------


## KillerJohn

> So 3 months.. and still no ban. Now i can say really.. GJ


practically it is 12 months, but thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Nolzad

So, heres the deal. Im a streamer, a small one, but I try to stream in 60fps WITH Turbohud enabled, but everytime, I play with 60fps in OBS and I have Turbohud enabled, the fps jumps down to 30fps, I hate playing in 30fps, I just get headaches from it... Question now: Is there a way to fix it? or, is it Turbohuds side? Does KillerJohn have to fix something? Anyone experienced the same?

----------


## KillerJohn

> So, heres the deal. Im a streamer, a small one, but I try to stream in 60fps WITH Turbohud enabled, but everytime, I play with 60fps in OBS and I have Turbohud enabled, the fps jumps down to 30fps, I hate playing in 30fps, I just get headaches from it... Question now: Is there a way to fix it? or, is it Turbohuds side? Does KillerJohn have to fix something? Anyone experienced the same?


how much FPS do you have with D3+HUD, without streaming?

----------


## KillerJohn

> the disconnect detection will be not part of the next release, however other elements of the new portrait layout are (see below)
> There will be only a DANGER text when a player's life is <50%.


guys, if I don't get any feedback, you have to use this for a month, so let's show some activity...

----------


## happydaddy

> So, heres the deal. Im a streamer, a small one, but I try to stream in 60fps WITH Turbohud enabled, but everytime, I play with 60fps in OBS and I have Turbohud enabled, the fps jumps down to 30fps, I hate playing in 30fps, I just get headaches from it... Question now: Is there a way to fix it? or, is it Turbohuds side? Does KillerJohn have to fix something? Anyone experienced the same?


If you're using windows7, try activating Aero Theme.
Also in the performance option (system properties--> advance --> performance), enable 'aero peek', 'use visual styles on windows and buttons' and 'desktop composition'.

I get normal FPS when I use those settings.

----------


## Nolzad

> how much FPS do you have with D3+HUD, without streaming?


Normally always 60 or 60+ with vertical sync on...

----------


## KillerJohn

> Normally always 60 or 60+ with vertical sync on...


so the streamer and GDI+ just don't like each other

----------


## prrovoss

> guys, if I don't get any feedback, you have to use this for a month, so let's show some activity...


it looks pretty nice so far, nothing to comment^^

----------


## happydaddy

> guys, if I don't get any feedback, you have to use this for a month, so let's show some activity...


Looks ok rjk.
I Hope it has a toggle in the config just in case others want to turn it off.

----------


## Arkahr

> guys, if I don't get any feedback, you have to use this for a month, so let's show some activity...


Here's a graphic tweak for showing builds, dimensions are the same, picture was only photoshoped  :Wink: 


I thought we have plenty of place next to portrait, since all informations except current location of player are known from the portrait itself. So maybe lets clip it with a big rectangle and place all of information about build instead.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Here's a graphic tweak for showing builds, dimensions are the same, picture was only photoshoped 
> 
> 
> I thought we have plenty of place next to portrait, since all informations except current location of player are known from the portrait itself. So maybe lets clip it with a big rectangle and place all of information about build instead. 
> 
> Attachment 14590


I see no point to display the area and info in the skill panel (which is only visible when you move your mouse over a player's portrait). But I'll try it this way too...

----------


## Arkahr

I added player location because, up till now it was only possible way to find out where the player is - if not in the same area. I was not sure if you will always display players location next to portrait. But now reading your last posts again ... well* skip it*  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.7.1.0 STABLE*
* - NOTE: this version is not sending scene data anymore (it was only in the latest beta)*
- changed: timebomb will expire on 2013. august 1.
- added: ExpAnalyzer always shows the bar for p100
- changed: ExpAnalyzer respects based_on_run="0" option in experience bar settings
- improved: HUD startup is a lot faster than in the past
- improved: lower cpu usage
- improved: stability fixes in collector engine
- added: portrait overlay (real DPS, health, skill/passive list on hover) (options under <portraits> tag in config.xml)
- added: player status next to it's portrait icon
- if he is in a different area, "in New Tristram" is displayed for example
- if he is in the same area as you, but too far then "too far" is displayed (when HUD can't access actor data)
- if he is close to you and using the town portal then "using Town Portal" is displayed
- if he is close to you and identifying something then "identifying a rare" / "identifying a legendary" / "identifying all items" is displayed
- added: auto_hide option to reveal minimap. If this is enabled then reveal will temporary turned off when the cursor is over the minimap. (default ON)
- added: automatically reveal static (never-changing) areas of the map (go to Act 1 town, press Tab and enjoy)
- added: thousand separator helpers for price input controls (default ON)
- added: displaying values after the 15% fee (on the Sell tab and only in gold auction house)
- changed: Menu's CharacterBar is automatically hidden when Profiles, Achievements, Game Menu, or Auction House window is visible
- added: buff timer for Deadly Reach - Foresight
- fixed: the BattleTag display above players' head is fixed and re-enabled (it was disabled since 13.3.12.3 STABLE)
- changed: "y_offset" attributes under <resources><health> and <class_specific> are deprecated and replaced by "inside_globe" logical attribute (default OFF)
- changed: some default values and colors
- changed: using high_framerate=1 will affect D3 UI readout refresh rate too (means faster tracking of D3's UI elements)
- added: the debug option (ACD dump) will generate one more file called 'acd_dump_onscreen.txt'
- added: <stat_tracker enabled="1"> attribute to config.xml, so the entire StatTracker feature can be disabled (default ON)
- changed: project is targeted to x86 (instead of AnyCPU)

----------


## Arkahr

Thanks!

but real dps and other info on portrait are barely readable, i liked it next to portrait better  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Thanks!
> 
> but real dps and other info on portrait are barely readable, i liked it next to portrait better


you can change the font and the colors too...
beta testers already told me that they liked it next to the portraits too, so I'll add a logical value for that into config.xml (in a few days)

----------


## Arkahr

Yeah I've changed size for now.




> I'll add a logical value for that into config.xml (in a few days)


I appreciate it, thank you  :Smile:

----------


## R3peat

talked to my m8s ,using turbohud too, and they and i would like to compare during the run or at the end of a run whats about our dps output. so we can optimize shit , mby specs or the way we play together  :Smile:  done some with PS just wanna know what the guys here and u think about  :Smile: 

i call it "Party Details" should be a tab on the stats tracker mby  :Smile:  with toggle or with hover popup/switch like the ogirinal switch button to total / today statistics



should be just for the actual run. no total or today statistics needed for this dps sheet

----------


## KillerJohn

> talked to my m8s ,using turbohud too, and they and i would like to compare during the run or at the end of a run whats about our dps output. so we can optimize shit , mby specs or the way we play together  done some with PS just wanna know what the guys here and u think about 
> 
> i call it "Party Details" should be a tab on the stats tracker mby  with toggle or with hover popup/switch like the ogirinal switch button to total / today statistics
> 
> should be just for the actual run. no total or today statistics needed for this dps sheet


Nice PS work, but sadly this is not a new idea. The problem is how the real DPS number works... because real DPS is a server-side attribute and shows the average of the last few seconds, and it is a rolling average, it means that averaging that average DPS will result false values.

----------


## R3peat

> Nice PS work, but sadly this is not a new idea. The problem is how the real DPS number works... because real DPS is a server-side attribute and shows the average of the last few seconds, and it is a rolling average, it means that averaging that average DPS will result false values.


but u could show whats actual real dps of every party member in the party , whats max real per member so far and actual dps of all party members and max so far from all party members?

----------


## KillerJohn

> but u could show whats actual real dps of every party member in the party , whats max real per member so far and actual dps of all party members and max so far from all party members?


1) "actual" real DPS means a 2-3 sec average (calculated on server-side, I have nothing to do with that). This is a semi-true value, because it is an average.
2) separated actual real DPS is already displayed for all party members
3) I can display a "grand total" actual real DPS (adding up all players' actual real DPS), but this will be a summary of semi-true values and we don't even know how the averaging windows are calculated, so they can be off each other, so the sum-of-each-players-actual-DPS will be misleading.
4) I can display the highest real DPS per player, showing the maximum DPS mementary throughput for a player. But I have no idea for what reason. You can not measure a player's real performance through a run with his "spike" of his DPS...

----------


## R3peat

mh yes ur right man  :Smile:  rly annoyin  :Big Grin:  thought its a real time size u can read of each player. but if its server side ****ed up this doesnt make sense  :Frown: 

and its the only way to read out "real dps" output? or are there other attributes to read out and calculate dps output by urself?=

so for ex. implement a real dps meter with ur own calculation. but would only work if u can handle and read out every hit on the enemy by player/players

----------


## KillerJohn

> mh yes ur right man  rly annoyin  thought its a real time size u can read of each player. but if its server side ****ed up this doesnt make sense 
> 
> and its the only way to read out "real dps" output? or are there other attributes to read out and calculate dps output by urself?=
> 
> so for ex. implement a real dps meter with ur own calculation. but would only work if u can handle and read out every hit on the enemy by player/players


sadly it is impossible  :Frown:  Even the fact I have that estimated DPS is a miracle and I'm so glad for it.

----------


## R3peat

> sadly it is impossible  Even the fact I have that estimated DPS is a miracle and I'm so glad for it.


dont understand that much of mem reading and stuff but theoreticaly if there is a number popin up in the game this number should be theoreticaly in mem at this moment at some position and can be theoreticaly read out or?

or the stuff THud works is all around functions in d3? same way if i would code a game with c# with a lot of methods / functions. if u would built me a hud for my game without the source u start scanning my game for running methods/functions ? so u can just show values of those functions/methods right?

so getting values out of a game is all about reversing the code? finding such running functions and call them for their values?

rly dont know much about sry if im nub :P

----------


## enigma32

> dont understand that much of mem reading and stuff but theoreticaly if there is a number popin up in the game this number should be theoreticaly in mem at this moment at some position and can be theoreticaly read out or?
> 
> or the stuff THud works is all around functions in d3? same way if i would code a game with c# with a lot of methods / functions. if u would built me a hud for my game without the source u start scanning my game for running methods/functions ? so u can just show values of those functions/methods right?
> 
> so getting values out of a game is all about reversing the code? finding such running functions and call them for their values?
> 
> rly dont know much about sry if im nub :P


There are a few different methods one could use to get information from a program. The most crude version gets it by reading pixels and trying to figure out what data they represent. A better way is to read the memory for that process, but for that one has to know where and how data is stored and how to get to it (pointers+offsets). Like you say, this is much about reversing the code. Since Diablo is communicating with a server, one could eaves-drop on that communication and retrieve a lot of data that way (if one understands how the protocol works). Eaves dropping like that is quite complicated though. And then the final solution, injecting code. By adding or replacing machine code, you can make the program execute whatever you want instead. You can see it as live debugging, with live editing. This method is quite detectable though.

TurboHUD uses memory reading (basically non-detectable), no injection at all! It does not modify memory either. Now, the number you're talking about I assume is the damage displayed on screen when you hit something. Sure, in theory it's possible to monitor all these and calculate a "real" DPS. But in practice that's very hard to do with memory reading. You have to keep in mind that OSes are multithreaded, and a process may at any time be suspended to let something else run for a little while. All these breaks means it's easy to completely miss a temporary value (like a damage number flashing up on screen). When reading memory you're polling at intervals, otherwise an entire CPU core would be used, so this is where most data is missed. Even if those numbers can be read and added up, it's not sure they represent what the server thinks. They could just be pseudo-random numbers that only exists on the client to lessen server load. The only way to really capture all those values would be to inject a method that gets called every single time such value is generated, then you could be sure you got them all.

I hope you found this interesting/useful  :Wink:

----------


## KillerJohn

> dont understand that much of mem reading and stuff but theoreticaly if there is a number popin up in the game this number should be theoreticaly in mem at this moment at some position and can be theoreticaly read out or?
> 
> or the stuff THud works is all around functions in d3? same way if i would code a game with c# with a lot of methods / functions. if u would built me a hud for my game without the source u start scanning my game for running methods/functions ? so u can just show values of those functions/methods right?
> 
> so getting values out of a game is all about reversing the code? finding such running functions and call them for their values?
> 
> rly dont know much about sry if im nub :P


1) I have no idea where are those numbers
2) afaik they are inaccurate, so we are at the beginning

----------


## R3peat

allright ^^ one day we will get it  :Smile:  / u will get it :P

u are a great programmer john  :Smile:  ur getting more and more information out of this ****in game 

rly nice work man. lovin and using hud for months man  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> allright ^^ one day we will get it  / u will get it :P
> 
> u are a great programmer john  ur getting more and more information out of this ****in game 
> 
> rly nice work man. lovin and using hud for months man


yeah, programming is one part of the job, figuring out structures and offsets are the other part. To be honest, I'm bad with this part. However enigma32 is a huge help for me in the beta tester group, so we have some hope to get more and more information  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## richiemd

is it possible to make goblins count as elite kills?

----------


## KillerJohn

> is it possible to make goblins count as elite kills?


nope, because they are not elites ^^

----------


## xXThesXx

I Use TurboHUD a long time and it works usually perfect, but the version 13.7.1.0 not working.

When I Start TurboHUD as Admin or not (win 7 x64) , some functions don't work or appear not only.

The Version befor 13.7.1.0 had works perfectly!

I Hope you can help me, because I love TurboHUD and without it no longer wants to play.

Greetz Thes

----------


## KillerJohn

> I Use TurboHUD a long time and it works usually perfect, but the version 13.7.1.0 not working.
> 
> When I Start TurboHUD as Admin or not (win 7 x64) , some functions don't work or appear not only.
> 
> The Version befor 13.7.1.0 had works perfectly!
> 
> I Hope you can help me, because I love TurboHUD and without it no longer wants to play.
> 
> Greetz Thes


Screenshots, config.xml, more detailed report please.

----------


## xXThesXx

Okey I'm Sorry here:

Screen :

http://puu.sh/3vLOc.jpg

Config.xml :



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<config>
	<!-- general settings -->
	<utility auto_hide_hud="1" auto_terminate="1" low_priority="1" high_framerate="0" low_quality="0" hide_battle_tag="1" diablo_window_title="Diablo III">
		<!-- parameteres of the fully automatic pickup range circle -->
		<pickup_range enabled="0" color="45,200,165,0" thickness="3" dash="Dash" />
		<!-- two lines showing the in-game directions (X:Y) -->
		<world_directions enabled="0" color="12,255,255,255" thickness="3" end_cap="ArrowAnchor" dash="Solid" />
		<!-- the clock of the current game, showing the time elapsed since it was created -->
		<game_clock enabled="1" font_family="courier" font_size="8" font_bold="0" font_color="255,255,235,170" />
		<!-- experience gained in current level / experience to reach next level (above the in-game exp bar) -->
		<exp_bar enabled="1" font_family="courier" font_size="8" font_bold="0" font_color="255,255,235,170" based_on_run="0" />
		<!-- display prices with thousand separators -->
		<thousand_helper enabled="1" font_family="tahoma" font_size="8" font_bold="0" font_color="255,245,205,150" />
		<!-- enable a circle over the minimap showing the maximum distance you can get experience from a party member -->
		<exp_range enabled="1" color="92,64,96,192" thickness="3" />
	</utility>
	<!-- various settings to control the drawing of HUD elements -->
	<draw_params>
		<normal_monster>
			<minimap enabled="1" size="3" color="255,200,200,200" />
			<ping enabled="0" speed="300" size="20" color="255,200,200,200" thickness="1" shape="rotating_pie" />
			<arrow on_screen="0" off_screen="0" color="255,200,200,200" thickness="3" end_cap="ArrowAnchor" dash="DashDotDot" speed="300" start_range="10" end_range="15" />
			<label on_screen="0" off_screen="0" color="255,200,200,200" font_family="tahoma" font_size="8" font_bold="0" font_color="255,0,0,0" />
		</normal_monster>
		<elite_monster>
			<minimap enabled="1" size="6" color="255,255,96,0" />
			<ping enabled="1" speed="300" size="80" color="255,255,96,0" thickness="3" shape="rectangle" />
			<arrow on_screen="1" off_screen="1" color="255,255,96,0" thickness="7" end_cap="ArrowAnchor" dash="Dash" speed="300" start_range="3" end_range="10" />
			<label on_screen="1" off_screen="1" color="255,255,96,0" font_family="tahoma" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,255,255,255" />
		</elite_monster>
		<warning_monster names="Fallen Lunatic,Deranged Fallen,Fallen Maniac,Frenzied Lunatic,Herald of Pestilence,Terror Demon,Demented Fallen">
			<minimap enabled="1" size="5" color="255,255,0,0" />
			<ping enabled="1" speed="300" size="80" color="255,255,0,0" thickness="3" shape="circle" />
			<arrow on_screen="1" off_screen="1" color="255,255,0,0" thickness="7" end_cap="ArrowAnchor" dash="Solid" speed="300" start_range="10" end_range="15" />
			<label on_screen="1" off_screen="1" color="255,255,0,0" font_family="tahoma" font_size="10" font_bold="0" font_color="255,255,255,255" />
		</warning_monster>
		<goblin>
			<minimap enabled="1" size="5" color="255,0,180,255" />
			<ping enabled="1" speed="300" size="90" color="255,0,180,255" thickness="3" shape="circle" />
			<arrow on_screen="1" off_screen="1" color="255,0,180,255" thickness="8" end_cap="ArrowAnchor" dash="Dot" speed="300" start_range="10" end_range="20" />
			<label on_screen="1" off_screen="1" color="255,0,160,235" font_family="tahoma" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,255,255,255" />
		</goblin>
		<chest>
			<resplendent>
				<minimap enabled="1" size="5" color="255,64,255,64" />
				<ping enabled="1" speed="300" size="40" color="255,64,255,64" thickness="3" shape="rectangle" />
				<arrow on_screen="1" off_screen="1" color="255,64,255,64" thickness="5" end_cap="ArrowAnchor" dash="Solid" speed="300" start_range="10" end_range="15" />
				<label on_screen="0" off_screen="1" color="255,64,255,64" font_family="tahoma" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,0,0,0" />
			</resplendent>
			<normal>
				<minimap enabled="1" size="5" color="255,64,255,64" />
				<ping enabled="0" speed="500" size="40" color="255,64,255,64" thickness="3" shape="rectangle" />
				<arrow on_screen="1" off_screen="1" color="255,64,255,64" thickness="5" end_cap="ArrowAnchor" dash="Solid" speed="0" start_range="35" end_range="37" />
				<label on_screen="0" off_screen="1" color="255,64,255,64" font_family="tahoma" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,0,0,0" />
			</normal>
		</chest>
		<shrine>
			<minimap enabled="1" size="5" color="255,64,64,255" />
			<ping enabled="1" speed="300" size="80" color="255,64,64,255" thickness="3" shape="rotating_pie" />
			<arrow on_screen="1" off_screen="1" color="255,64,64,255" thickness="10" end_cap="ArrowAnchor" dash="Solid" speed="300" start_range="10" end_range="15" />
			<label on_screen="0" off_screen="1" color="255,64,64,255" font_family="tahoma" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,180,180,255" />
		</shrine>
		<legendary>
			<minimap enabled="1" size="5" color="255,255,110,0" />
			<ping enabled="1" speed="300" size="90" color="255,255,110,0" thickness="3" shape="circle" />
			<arrow on_screen="1" off_screen="1" color="255,255,110,0" thickness="8" end_cap="ArrowAnchor" dash="Solid" speed="300" start_range="10" end_range="15" />
			<label on_screen="0" off_screen="1" color="255,255,110,0" font_family="tahoma" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,255,255,255" />
		</legendary>
		<!-- showing invisible monster with a circle on the ground -->
		<invisible_monster>
			<circle enabled="1" color="128,255,170,255" thickness="3" dash="Dash" />
		</invisible_monster>
		<drop>
			<minimap enabled="0" size="3" color="192,255,255,255" />
			<ping enabled="0" speed="600" size="30" color="192,255,255,255" thickness="2" shape="rectangle" />
			<arrow on_screen="1" off_screen="1" color="192,255,255,255" thickness="5" end_cap="ArrowAnchor" dash="Solid" speed="600" start_range="10" end_range="15" />
			<label on_screen="0" off_screen="0" color="255,255,255,255" font_family="tahoma" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,0,0,0" />
		</drop>
	</draw_params>
	<skills>
		<!-- you can display your active buffs' timers as numbers over the corresponding buff icon -->
		<buff enabled="1" font_family="tahoma" font_size="10" font_bold="0" font_color="255,255,255,255" />
		<!-- parameters how to show your cooldown timers as numbers over the corresponding skill button and/or the health potion -->
		<cooldown enabled="1" font_family="tahoma" font_size="18" font_bold="0" font_color="255,255,255,255">
			<!-- add sound effects to play when a skill's cooldown is finished (see .\doc\powers.txt for power codes) You have to put the WAV files in the .\sounds folder -->
			<sound_notification>
				<entry_1 skill="wizard_archon_teleport" sound="cooldown1.wav" />
			</sound_notification>
		</cooldown>
	</skills>
	<!-- PersonalHUD is a collection of valuable informations displayed around the characters -->
	<personal>
		<!-- your own PersonalHUD settings -->
		<self>
			<foot>
				<!-- enable the class-specific resource arc(s) under the character -->
				<resource enabled="0" />
				<!-- enable the health warning indicator under the character -->
				<health enabled="0" />
				<!-- skills under foot -->
				<skills enabled="0">
					<whitelist_wd codes="witchdoctor_soulharvest, witchdoctor_horrify, witchdoctor_spiritwalk, witchdoctor_spiritbarrage, witchdoctor_bigbadvoodoo, witchdoctor_summonzombiedog, witchdoctor_hex, witchdoctor_massconfusion, witchdoctor_sacrifice" />
					<whitelist_barb codes="barbarian_ancientspear, barbarian_frenzy, barbarian_sprint, barbarian_battlerage, barbarian_bash, barbarian_groundstomp, barbarian_ignorepain, barbarian_wrathoftheberserker, barbarian_calloftheancients, barbarian_warcry, barbarian_leap, barbarian_furiouscharge, barbarian_earthquake , barbarian_revenge, barbarian_overpower" />
					<whitelist_wiz codes="wizard_familiar, wizard_diamondskin, wizard_magicweapon, wizard_icearmor, wizard_stormarmor, wizard_archon_slowtime, wizard_slowtime, wizard_teleport, wizard_waveofforce, wizard_archon, wizard_explosiveblast, wizard_frostnova" />
					<whitelist_dh codes="demonhunter_smokescreen, demonhunter_vault, demonhunter_preparation, demonhunter_shadowpower, demonhunter_companion, demonhunter_chakram" />
					<whitelist_monk codes="monk_serenity, monk_sweepingwind, monk_mantraofevasion, monk_mantraofretribution, monk_mantraofhealing, monk_mantraofconviction, monk_blindingflash, monk_breathofheaven, monk_innersanctuary, monk_sevensidedstrike, monk_deadlyreach" />
				</skills>
			</foot>
			<head>
				<!-- settings for the health bar above the character's head -->
				<health enabled="0" color="255,0,255,0" />
				<potion_cooldown enabled="1" font_family="tahoma" font_size="12" font_bold="1" font_color="255,255,255,255" />
			</head>
		</self>
		<!-- party members' PersonalHUD settings -->
		<party>
			<foot>
				<!-- enable the class-specific resource arc(s) under the character -->
				<resource enabled="0" />
				<!-- enable the health warning indicator under the character -->
				<health enabled="0" />
			</foot>
			<head>
				<!-- settings for health bar above the character's head -->
				<health enabled="0" color="255,0,255,255" />
				<!-- setting how to see your party members' BattleTag -->
				<battle_tag enabled="1" font_family="courier" font_size="8" font_bold="0" font_color="255,0,255,255" />
			</head>
		</party>
	</personal>
	<!-- some extra information around party member portraits -->
	<portraits>
		<!-- display of the player's real DPS and EHP values -->
		<performance enabled="1" font_family="tahoma" font_size="8" font_bold="0">
			<sheet_dps color="255,0,200,0" />
			<real_dps color="255,0,191,255" />
			<ehp color="255,255,80,80" />
		</performance>
		<!-- display of the player's skills when you move the cursor over the player's portrait -->
		<skills_hover enabled="0" font_family="courier" font_size="8" font_bold="0" font_color="255,255,255,120" />
		<passives_hover enabled="0" font_family="courier" font_size="8" font_bold="1" font_color="255,120,255,255" />
		<!-- display the status of a player (using town portal, identifying an item, etc) -->
		<info enabled="0" font_family="arial" font_size="8" font_bold="1" font_color="255,255,200,0">
			<!-- displays a notification when a player's health is lower than 50% -->
			<warning enabled="1" color="255,255,255,255">
				<background color="255,255,0,0" />
			</warning>
		</info>
	</portraits>
	<resources>
		<!-- settings to show your current health status above the 'health ball' -->
		<health show_value="1" show_percent="0" show_maximum_value="0" danger_limit_percent="40">
			<normal font_family="tahoma" font_size="11" font_bold="1" font_color="255,164,255,164" inside_globe="0" />
			<danger font_family="tahoma" font_size="16" font_bold="1" font_color="255,255,128,128" inside_globe="0" />
		</health>
		<!-- settings to show your resource status above the 'resource ball' -->
		<class_specific show_value="1" show_percent="0" show_maximum_value="1" inside_globe="0" font_family="tahoma" font_size="12" font_bold="1" font_color="255,160,160,255" font_color_hatred="255,255,32,32" />
	</resources>
	<!-- StatTracker customization -->
	<stat_tracker enabled="1" x="-1" y="-1" invert_ingame_switch="0" total_panel_enabled="1" run_panel_enabled="1" area_panel_enabled="1">
		<background enabled="1" color="180,50,50,50" />
		<border enabled="1" color="180,120,120,120" thickness="1" />
		<header font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,255,255,255" />
		<!-- counter for gained experience -->
		<experience enabled="1" font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,255,100,100" />
		<!-- counter for picked up gold -->
		<gold enabled="1" font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,80,255,80" />
		<!-- counter for all kills -->
		<monster_kill enabled="1" font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,255,255,0" />
		<!-- counter for elite kills -->
		<elite_kill enabled="1" font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,255,255,0" />
		<!-- counter for all drops -->
		<drop_all enabled="1" font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,90,190,255" />
		<!-- counter for drops defined in drop.xml -->
		<drop_filtered enabled="1" font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,90,190,255" />
		<!-- counter for all rare drops -->
		<drop_rare enabled="1" font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,90,190,255" />
		<!-- counter for all legendary drops -->
		<drop_legendary enabled="1" font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,90,190,255" />
		<!-- counter for demonic essence drops -->
		<drop_demonic enabled="1" font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,90,190,255" />
	</stat_tracker>
	<!-- Customization of DPS/EHP and other attributes -->
	<attrib_panel x="-1" y="-1">
		<background enabled="1" color="180,50,50,50" />
		<border enabled="1" color="180,120,120,120" thickness="1" />
		<header font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,255,255,255" />
		<weapon_damage enabled="1" font_family="arial black" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,0,200,0" />
		<weapon_damage_dw enabled="0" font_family="tahoma" font_size="7" font_bold="1" font_color="255,169,169,169" />
		<dmg_bonus_skills enabled="1" font_family="tahoma" font_size="7" font_bold="1" font_color="255,169,169,169" />
		<aps enabled="1" font_family="arial black" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,230,100,100" />
		<aps_dw enabled="0" font_family="tahoma" font_size="7" font_bold="1" font_color="255,169,169,169" />
		<sheet_dps enabled="1" font_family="arial black" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,0,200,0" />
		<sheet_dps_dw enabled="0" font_family="tahoma" font_size="7" font_bold="1" font_color="255,169,169,169" />
		<real_dps enabled="1" font_family="arial black" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,0,191,255" />
		<crit_chance enabled="1" font_family="arial black" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,230,100,100" />
		<ehp enabled="1" font_family="arial black" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,0,200,0" />
		<damage_reduction enabled="0" font_family="arial black" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,235,190,100" />
		<damage_reduction_details enabled="0" font_family="tahoma" font_size="7" font_bold="1" font_color="255,169,169,169" />
		<bonus_magic_find enabled="1" font_family="tahoma" font_size="7" font_bold="1" font_color="255,169,169,169" />
		<bonus_experience enabled="1" font_family="tahoma" font_size="7" font_bold="1" font_color="255,169,169,169" />
	</attrib_panel>
	<inventory_highlight>
		<!-- highlight the items in your inventory which evaluates to 'keep' by pickit.ini -->
		<keep enabled="1" color="128,0,255,0" thickness="4" />
		<!-- highlight the items in your inventory which evaluates to 'force sell' by pickit.ini -->
		<force_sell enabled="1" color="96,255,0,0" thickness="4" />
	</inventory_highlight>
	<maps>
		<!-- minimap options -->
		<minimap>
			<!-- reveal the map nearby and show it over The Minimap. If auto_hide is enabled then reveal will temporary turned off when the cursor is over the minimap. -->
			<reveal enabled="1" auto_hide="1" color="25,180,180,250" />
		</minimap>
		<!-- map options -->
		<map>
			<!-- reveal the map nearby and show it over The Map -->
			<reveal enabled="1" color="45,180,180,250" />
		</map>
	</maps>
	<!-- settings for the experience, gold and DPS histograms. x=-1 means autofit next to the minimap -->
	<histogram>
		<!-- settings for the damage/s histogram. Averaging window size is fixed at 1 second -->
		<dps enabled="0" x="-1" y="5" h="40">
			<border color="192,0,0,0" thickness="1" dash="Solid" />
			<background color="40,210,210,255" />
			<value color="192,0,0,128" />
			<text color="255,160,160,255" />
		</dps>
		<!-- settings for the gold/h histogram -->
		<gold enabled="0" x="-1" y="45" h="40" avg_window_size="3">
			<border color="192,0,0,0" thickness="1" dash="Solid" />
			<background color="40,255,255,230" />
			<value color="192,150,150,32" />
			<text color="255,196,196,128" />
		</gold>
		<!-- settings for the experience/h histogram -->
		<experience enabled="0" x="-1" y="85" h="40" avg_window_size="3">
			<border color="192,0,0,0" thickness="1" dash="Solid" />
			<background color="40,255,210,210" />
			<value color="192,196,32,32" />
			<text color="255,255,160,160" />
		</experience>
	</histogram>
	<!-- parameters to draw the current area's saved path on the minimap and/or the ground -->
	<saved_paths enabled="1">
		<line_floor color="30,255,255,255" thickness="5" dash="Dash" />
		<line_minimap color="30,255,255,255" thickness="2" dash="Solid" />
		<font font_family="courier" font_size="8" font_bold="0" font_color="192,255,160,0" />
	</saved_paths>
	<!-- you can define 'circles' around your character or your mouse cursor. Thickness=0 means a filled circle. Entries 0..6 are burned-in circles, but you can disable them. -->
	<circles>
		<entry_0 enabled="0" center="me" radius="10" color="192,192,64,64" thickness="3" dash="Dot" x_offset="0" y_offset="0" z_offset="0" skills="" />
		<!-- skill codes MUST be flagged with a rune, like wizard_energytwister/1 or wizard_energytwister/*. You can look up skill codes and rune indexes in .\doc\powers.txt -->
		<entry_1 enabled="0" center="cursor" radius="5" color="48,0,0,64" thickness="0" dash="Solid" x_offset="0" y_offset="0" z_offset="0" skills="monk_dashingstrike/4,wizard_energytwister/*" />
		<entry_2 enabled="0" center="cursor" radius="5" color="30,255,255,255" thickness="2" dash="Dash" x_offset="0" y_offset="0" z_offset="0" skills="" />
		<entry_3 enabled="0" center="cursor" radius="2" color="20,255,255,255" thickness="0" dash="Solid" x_offset="7.2" y_offset="0.0" z_offset="0.0" skills="" />
		<entry_4 enabled="0" center="cursor" radius="2" color="20,255,255,255" thickness="0" dash="Solid" x_offset="-7.2" y_offset="0.0" z_offset="0.0" skills="" />
		<entry_5 enabled="0" center="cursor" radius="2" color="20,255,255,255" thickness="0" dash="Solid" x_offset="0.0" y_offset="7.2" z_offset="0.0" skills="" />
		<entry_6 enabled="0" center="cursor" radius="2" color="20,255,255,255" thickness="0" x_offset="0.0" y_offset="-7.2" z_offset="0.0" skills="" />
	</circles>
</config>
```


Here is the screen and the Config.xml

I Paste here the link what not work :



```
<!-- StatTracker customization -->
	<stat_tracker enabled="1" x="-1" y="-1" invert_ingame_switch="0" total_panel_enabled="1" run_panel_enabled="1" area_panel_enabled="1">
		<background enabled="1" color="180,50,50,50" />
		<border enabled="1" color="180,120,120,120" thickness="1" />
		<header font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,255,255,255" />
		<!-- counter for gained experience -->
		<experience enabled="1" font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,255,100,100" />
		<!-- counter for picked up gold -->
		<gold enabled="1" font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,80,255,80" />
		<!-- counter for all kills -->
		<monster_kill enabled="1" font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,255,255,0" />
		<!-- counter for elite kills -->
		<elite_kill enabled="1" font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,255,255,0" />
		<!-- counter for all drops -->
		<drop_all enabled="1" font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,90,190,255" />
		<!-- counter for drops defined in drop.xml -->
		<drop_filtered enabled="1" font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,90,190,255" />
		<!-- counter for all rare drops -->
		<drop_rare enabled="1" font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,90,190,255" />
		<!-- counter for all legendary drops -->
		<drop_legendary enabled="1" font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,90,190,255" />
		<!-- counter for demonic essence drops -->
		<drop_demonic enabled="1" font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,90,190,255" />
	</stat_tracker>
	<!-- Customization of DPS/EHP and other attributes -->
	<attrib_panel x="-1" y="-1">
		<background enabled="1" color="180,50,50,50" />
		<border enabled="1" color="180,120,120,120" thickness="1" />
		<header font_family="arial" font_size="7" font_bold="0" font_color="255,255,255,255" />
		<weapon_damage enabled="1" font_family="arial black" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,0,200,0" />
		<weapon_damage_dw enabled="0" font_family="tahoma" font_size="7" font_bold="1" font_color="255,169,169,169" />
		<dmg_bonus_skills enabled="1" font_family="tahoma" font_size="7" font_bold="1" font_color="255,169,169,169" />
		<aps enabled="1" font_family="arial black" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,230,100,100" />
		<aps_dw enabled="0" font_family="tahoma" font_size="7" font_bold="1" font_color="255,169,169,169" />
		<sheet_dps enabled="1" font_family="arial black" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,0,200,0" />
		<sheet_dps_dw enabled="0" font_family="tahoma" font_size="7" font_bold="1" font_color="255,169,169,169" />
		<real_dps enabled="1" font_family="arial black" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,0,191,255" />
		<crit_chance enabled="1" font_family="arial black" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,230,100,100" />
		<ehp enabled="1" font_family="arial black" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,0,200,0" />
		<damage_reduction enabled="0" font_family="arial black" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,235,190,100" />
		<damage_reduction_details enabled="0" font_family="tahoma" font_size="7" font_bold="1" font_color="255,169,169,169" />
		<bonus_magic_find enabled="1" font_family="tahoma" font_size="7" font_bold="1" font_color="255,169,169,169" />
		<bonus_experience enabled="1" font_family="tahoma" font_size="7" font_bold="1" font_color="255,169,169,169" />
	</attrib_panel>
```

and the minimap complete scanner (i dont know the name for it [that the map is complete])

i hope it's all

Greetz Thes

PS!: it's the config from the previous version !

----------


## KillerJohn

> Okey I'm Sorry here:
> 
> Screen :
> 
> http://puu.sh/3vLOc.jpg
> 
> Config.xml :
> ...
> Here is the screen and the Config.xml
> ...


1) I'll check your config.xml but now I have no time to do that
2) until that you can try a clean install (make an empty folder and put the .exe file into that)

----------


## xXThesXx

Thanks For The Answer and i will wait.

I try this , with a new ornder and only the .exe , but it's the same , nothing has changed

Greetz Thes

----------


## KillerJohn

> Thanks For The Answer and i will wait.
> 
> I try this , with a new ornder and only the .exe , but it's the same , nothing has changed
> 
> Greetz Thes


until that please check your logs folder for a file called "exceptions" and send it to me if it is there...
and please make a screenshot directly when you are in an area and monsters are on-screen

----------


## mondmond

I can support this in german in a PM, should be easier for everyone.

----------


## Arkahr

I have issues with sheet_dps, when i play with someone my sheet_dps value (on portrait) show half of my true dps.
And second, when i buff my dmg, and it has decimal value, i got few zeros instead of sheet_dps value. 
Anybody else has the same ?

----------


## KillerJohn

> I have issues with sheet_dps, when i play with someone my sheet_dps value (on portrait) show half of my true dps.
> And second, when i buff my dmg, and it has decimal value, i got few zeros instead of sheet_dps value. 
> Anybody else has the same ?


hi!
Please try to write some details about your problem. What do you mean "buff"? With what class? What skill? Singleplayer or in a party?

----------


## patuljak

Hi all
Any risk after new update to detect this helper??

----------


## Fury1983

> So, heres the deal. Im a streamer, a small one, but I try to stream in 60fps WITH Turbohud enabled, but everytime, I play with 60fps in OBS and I have Turbohud enabled, the fps jumps down to 30fps, I hate playing in 30fps, I just get headaches from it... Question now: Is there a way to fix it? or, is it Turbohuds side? Does KillerJohn have to fix something? Anyone experienced the same?


Same problem for me =(
when i have a game + obs running my fps is 100+, but once i run a turbohud it droped to 30-40 (bacckground fps setuped to 180).
Even if the stream doesnot running, but OBS is ON my ingame fps very low.
I tried aero on but it doesnot helped. my pc spec is very nice i have no idea how to fix it. Thanks you for any advices

----------


## KillerJohn

> Same problem for me =(
> when i have a game + obs running my fps is 100+, but once i run a turbohud it droped to 30-40 (bacckground fps setuped to 180).
> Even if the stream doesnot running, but OBS is ON my ingame fps very low.
> I tried aero on but it doesnot helped. my pc spec is very nice i have no idea how to fix it. Thanks you for any advices


you should play with windows settings. try aero on/off, desktop composition, different performance settings, etc. This is a known GDI+ bug and we have no idea why comes up for a few people  :Frown:

----------


## R3peat

Streaming too with obs and hud enabled but No probs. Constant High fps

----------


## R3peat

> Hi all
> Any risk after new update to detect this helper??


Sage for months man. No fear  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Streaming too with obs and hud enabled but No probs. Constant High fps


can you make a compilation of screenshots about your Windows Services list, your Performance Settings ?




> Sage for months man. No fear


Nothing is safe. HUD is not safe, please do not advertise it as safe. HUD has no mechanism implemented to prevent Blizzard to detect it and ban you.

----------


## enigma32

> Nothing is safe. HUD is not safe, please do not advertise it as safe. HUD has no mechanism implemented to prevent Blizzard to detect it and ban you.


But it's "Sage"  :Wink:

----------


## R3peat

Could Blizzard detect that a process is reading mem of d3 without scanning other processes than d3?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Could Blizzard detect that a process is reading mem of d3 without scanning other processes than d3?


Don't think so. But I'm not 100% sure.

----------


## enigma32

> Could Blizzard detect that a process is reading mem of d3 without scanning other processes than d3?


Define "scanning" please. It's possible to detect calls to ReadProcessMemory etc. by hooking NtReadVirtualMemory, but for that you need a kernel driver. There are several undocumented (by Windows at least) NT methods that could be used to gain a lot of insight of what other processes are doing with D3. But lets face it, they will never do advanced things like that. These are the people who used local system clock to control when auctions expired..

If they were able to detect other processes reading its memory, would that really mean anything? Is that enough evidence to ban someone? Is there a guarantee that the process is something "bad"? Injection as the bots typically use is much easier to detect, but afaik it's easy enough to bypass current implementation of Warden.

My opinion (which probably means little)? *Memory reading can not get you banned as it is now*. If you start seeing major bots getting the ban hammer or when an expansion pack comes it might be wise to lay low until someone has the time to see what/if any significant changes were made to Warden.

*Do not ask "is it safe" after every D3 patch or HUD update*, it's annoying to see honestly (this is not directed to anyone in person). If there is any indication that it would not be safe, then I'm sure it would be impossible to miss the resulting posts in this forum and I'm sure links would be removed or marked with a big fat red warning!

----------


## KillerJohn

> But lets face it, they will never do advanced things like that. These are the people who used local system clock to control when auctions expired..


this  :Smile: 




> I'm sure links would be removed or marked with a big fat red warning!


and this

----------


## R3peat

:Smile:  yeah .......

----------


## toykilla

How do I view all of the .xml data in /runs ? Is there a pretty output to read?

----------


## KillerJohn

> How do I view all of the .xml data in /runs ? Is there a pretty output to read?


Nope. There was a plan to process XML data with a few Excel pivot tables, but TurboHUD has a very small audience (I estimated 10-20 times more users when I released the first version 8 months ago), so all medium/big plans was dropped a few months ago.
I'm not saying there will be no feature to process the run data, but currently I have no plans for it.

----------


## qqq23

Just a quick question. I have a very good computer, sli 680 i7 etc. I get around 300 fps on everything maxed out. When i turn on HUD it drops to 27 and stays there. If i hit f1 to disable it goes up to 300 fps then if i turn it on back to 27 exactly. Very unplayable. Is there a fix for this. Thanks would really appreciate it. Amazing software you have here.

----------


## enigma32

> Just a quick question. I have a very good computer, sli 680 i7 etc. I get around 300 fps on everything maxed out. When i turn on HUD it drops to 27 and stays there. If i hit f1 to disable it goes up to 300 fps then if i turn it on back to 27 exactly. Very unplayable. Is there a fix for this. Thanks would really appreciate it. Amazing software you have here.


Check 12 posts above you  :Smile:  KJ, you should consider adding this info to first page.

----------


## qqq23

> Check 12 posts above you  KJ, you should consider adding this info to first page.


Solved. It slows it down from 300~ to around 150. Desktop comp was the problem. Thanks alot

----------


## KillerJohn

> Check 12 posts above you  KJ, you should consider adding this info to first page.


....added....

----------


## misto23de

> ... but TurboHUD has a very small audience (I estimated 10-20 times more users when I released the first version 8 months ago), so all medium/big plans was dropped a few months ago...


I'am still love TurboHUD and can't imagine to play without it! Thank you for your work on this great tool!

----------


## qqq23

TurboHud is amazing, if i get banned for it its worth it. 

Quick question, how do i see other peoples DPS?

----------


## KillerJohn

> TurboHud is amazing, if i get banned for it its worth it. 
> 
> Quick question, how do i see other peoples DPS?


open config.xml with notepad and look for this: <portraits>

----------


## Innit

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to KillerJohn again.




dammit! thanks for your work in anycase

----------


## BigDogPlayer

After downloading and running it, AVG picked up "Trojan horse dropper.Generic8.BEHL" in file "TurboHUD\Core.dat"

Is this normal?

----------


## KillerJohn

> After downloading and running it, AVG picked up "Trojan horse dropper.Generic8.BEHL" in file "TurboHUD\Core.dat"
> 
> Is this normal?


there is no "core.dat" in TurboHUD... your computer is infected
where did you downloaded your installer? the link in the first post is clean (double checked)

----------


## R3peat

allright time to waste ur time again John  :Smile:  here is another suggestion :P

saw this image of rare and legendary drops in fields of misery today 

and i just wondered if it is possible to collect item drop locations and bring them together on a external map image or on the internal [Tab] Map 

just to keep tracking of highest droping locations in each area

ofc with filters in config to just show what people wanna see on the map. so mby legandaries only or just the filtered items from drop.xml or smth

let me know what u think if this would be possible or interesting for us users  :Smile:

----------


## PgSDI30DZiVu8P

Hi. Is it possible to enable logging of all items dropped in form : 

time, monster dropped, name of location, ilvl, lvl, str, int, vit and another item stats ..... etc
it will be good if it will be CSV file ready to load to database 

Current stats in xml files little bit not what i need. For example it not possible to see how much gold dropped from one or another monster after every kill. 
I think that a lot of people will be interested in such statistics

----------


## R3peat

Yes we want more statistics  :Smile:

----------


## PgSDI30DZiVu8P

I think it is completely not problem to implement for blue, white and grey.
For rare i think it depend from : in what moment diablo client know stats of item.
If it before identification then not problem at all, if after then it is an issue.
But such kind of statistic is really important.

----------


## R3peat

Read out stats before iding is fixed for a while now i think.

----------


## KillerJohn

response for all previous posts:
- I'm pretty confident that drops are not linked to locations, but monster density, which is random. So a graphical "drop map" is useless. At ~2012 september I made something like the linked map (in HUD), but it was completely removed after I confirmed that it is full random.
- it is impossible to know which monster dropped an item. monsters die, items appear (sometimes with a delay) so there is no connection between them (ofc I'm talking about a client side)
- it is impossible to know the stats of an unid item

----------


## PgSDI30DZiVu8P

> - it is impossible to know the stats of an unid item


may be possible temporary remember unid items in some kind of buffer and fill data for logging after identification. 
sorry if my ideas is crap.

1) for example droped 100 gold , 1 rare ,2 blue and 200 gold.
2) We allocate space in buffer for 5 drop events 
1,date, 100gold ,seed
2,date, 1 rare not identified , seed
3,date, 1 blue , seed , stats
4,date, 1 blue , seed , stats
5,date, 200 gold ,seed
3) After some time we go to town and do identify 
and in that moment we know parameters of rare item number 2 and fill stats 
4) If we not picked up item or throwed it away from inventory then unidentified item will stay in buffer untill we finish run.
5) After we finished run save all dropped gold and items stats as is.

----------


## R3peat

> response for all previous posts:
> - I'm pretty confident that drops are not linked to locations, but monster density, which is random. So a graphical "drop map" is useless. At ~2012 september I made something like the linked map (in HUD), but it was completely removed after I confirmed that it is full random.
> - it is impossible to know which monster dropped an item. monsters die, items appear (sometimes with a delay) so there is no connection between them (ofc I'm talking about a client side)
> - it is impossible to know the stats of an unid item


mhh ur the boss man  :Smile:  but mby something on the big map for each area -> all know drops by % of total items in each area shown on the big map

so a total statistic for each area. total amount of items droped. amount of whites. blues. rares . legendaries

----------


## Macchia

Just for the record, downloaded the file via the mediafire link and found a keylogger.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Just for the record, downloaded the file via the mediafire link and found a keylogger.


just for the record, you are nuts  :Smile: 

somebody already analyzed (trust, guys, trust...) it 3 weeks and 2 days ago, and *it is clean*.


EDIT: you are no nuts, somebody replaced the download link in the OP somehow. Sorry for being offensive...

----------


## KillerJohn

*WARNING!
Somebody edited the first post in this topic, and replaced the download link with a trojan one!

ORIGINAL LINK: 

```
http://www.mediafire.com/TurboHUD
```

TROJAN LINK: 

```
http://www.mediafire.com/download/2sxaajh446styjs/TurboHUD+13.7.1.0.zip
uploaded 2013-07-17 04:47:38
```


Everybody who downloaded TurboHUD from the link in the OP after that time, make a virusscan and reinstall TurboHUD.

I'll contact an admin in the next minutes... link from the OP is temporarily removed.*

I changed my password and edited the OP...

virustotal report for the VALID version: LINK
virustotal report for the INFECTED version: LINK

----------


## PgSDI30DZiVu8P

look like that inventory highlight not work right way :


```
	<inventory_highlight>
		<!-- highlight the items in your inventory which evaluates to 'keep' by pickit.ini -->
		<keep enabled="1" color="128,0,255,0" thickness="4" />
		<!-- highlight the items in your inventory which evaluates to 'force sell' by pickit.ini -->
		<force_sell enabled="1" color="96,255,0,0" thickness="4" />
	</inventory_highlight>
```

If i am right KEEP color have to be 8000FF ( or #8000ff hex color ) and SALE color have to be 60ff00(or #60ff00 hex color ).
If i change field color TurboHud complitely ignore values i entered and use hardcoded palette. Sale box not showed at all. Keep box use completely another color.

----------


## R3peat

> look like that inventory highlight not work right way :
> 
> 
> ```
> 	<inventory_highlight>
> 		<!-- highlight the items in your inventory which evaluates to 'keep' by pickit.ini -->
> 		<keep enabled="1" color="128,0,255,0" thickness="4" />
> 		<!-- highlight the items in your inventory which evaluates to 'force sell' by pickit.ini -->
> 		<force_sell enabled="1" color="96,255,0,0" thickness="4" />
> ...


U have to use color Code as intended

----------


## PgSDI30DZiVu8P

> U have to use color Code as intended


I mean that if you enter 
<keep enabled="1" color="255,0,0,0" thickness="4" />
<force_sell enabled="1" color="255,255,255,0" thickness="4" />

keep color = red ( http://www.colorhexa.com/ff0000 )
sale color = white ( http://www.colorhexa.com/ffffff )

TurboHud will ignore entered values

----------


## KillerJohn

> I mean that if you enter 
> <keep enabled="1" color="255,0,0,0" thickness="4" />
> <force_sell enabled="1" color="255,255,255,0" thickness="4" />
> 
> keep color = red ( Red / #ff0000 hex color (#f00) )
> sale color = white ( White / #ffffff hex color (#fff) )
> 
> TurboHud will ignore entered values


255,0,0,0 means BLACK (the first number is the opacity
255, 255, 255, 0 means opacity = full, R = 255, G = 255, B = 0 (yellow)

default values:


```
	<inventory_highlight>
		<!-- highlight the items in your inventory which evaluates to 'keep' by pickit.ini -->
		<keep enabled="1" color="128,0,255,0" thickness="4" />
		<!-- highlight the items in your inventory which evaluates to 'force sell' by pickit.ini -->
		<force_sell enabled="1" color="96,255,0,0" thickness="4" />
	</inventory_highlight>
```

and if I change the keep color to "128,255,255,0" then it works, and the green border will change to yellow (tested 1 minute ago)

----------


## PgSDI30DZiVu8P

Thanks 
.Was confused about it because thought that numbers in format RGBA . But appeared that numbers in format ARGB.

----------


## aussenliegend

is there any solution yet for the multiple item count? because well....why counting items when it counts them all again once you are near them again. for example in crypt runs, if you clear everything upstairs, than going downstairs clear. if you are going upstairs again it counts all items again, so you have a 2,0k blue/yellow count per hour, which is totally crap. same for fields of misery where you cant avoid coming to the same point again from time to time.

any solution? because thats the only useful thing, counting items, for optimizing routes for your chars build.

----------


## KillerJohn

> is there any solution yet for the multiple item count? because well....why counting items when it counts them all again once you are near them again. for example in crypt runs, if you clear everything upstairs, than going downstairs clear. if you are going upstairs again it counts all items again, so you have a 2,0k blue/yellow count per hour, which is totally crap. same for fields of misery where you cant avoid coming to the same point again from time to time.
> 
> any solution? because thats the only useful thing, counting items, for optimizing routes for your chars build.


1) the only useful things?  :Frown: 
2) the items has no IDs. Even the client is unable to recognize that an item was already there. Items has SEEDs, which is a weak ID, and ActorIDs which is changing all the time they appear/disappear. For example when you pick up and drop and pick up again, the Actor for the item just disappears from the inventory, appears on ground, then disappers again and appears in your inv - with different ActorID every time. SEED is constant for an item, but multiple items (can) share the same SEED. For example all gems (within the same type) has the same SEED...

----------


## aussenliegend

> 1) the only useful things? 
> 2) the items has no IDs. Even the client is unable to recognize that an item was already there. Items has SEEDs, which is a weak ID, and ActorIDs which is changing all the time they appear/disappear. For example when you pick up and drop and pick up again, the Actor for the item just disappears from the inventory, appears on ground, then disappers again and appears in your inv - with different ActorID every time. SEED is constant for an item, but multiple items (can) share the same SEED. For example all gems (within the same type) has the same SEED...


wow, ok, that was really fast. thank you for that.
to bad it doesnt work.
the only chance would be to pickup everything i guess, right? but that would be only possible if i filter on yellows only. but the statistic amount is to less then if you dont wanna do 100 test runs.


but at least people posting statistics of their runs or trying to do diagrams etc out of this data is a bit stupid . haha.

----------


## enigma32

> 1) the only useful things? 
> 2) the items has no IDs. Even the client is unable to recognize that an item was already there. Items has SEEDs, which is a weak ID, and ActorIDs which is changing all the time they appear/disappear. For example when you pick up and drop and pick up again, the Actor for the item just disappears from the inventory, appears on ground, then disappers again and appears in your inv - with different ActorID every time. SEED is constant for an item, but multiple items (can) share the same SEED. For example all gems (within the same type) has the same SEED...


It's doable (at least in theory)! Unique for every world item (items on the ground) would be seed + world coordinate. I'm basing that uniqueness on the guess that items will never be stacked directly on top of each other. That solves untouched items, but what about items that the player drops? Well, one could track all items in inventory, and when something is detected on ground, verify that inventory is still intact, otherwise count as an previously seen item if inventory lost one just like it. Regarding shared seed, I believe this is for stackable items only. That means handling everything else possibly could be done using only seed.

ezmode  :Wink:

----------


## KillerJohn

> It's doable (at least in theory)! Unique for every world item (items on the ground) would be seed + world coordinate. I'm basing that uniqueness on the guess that items will never be stacked directly on top of each other. That solves untouched items, but what about items that the player drops? Well, one could track all items in inventory, and when something is detected on ground, verify that inventory is still intact, otherwise count as an previously seen item if inventory lost one just like it. Regarding shared seed, I believe this is for stackable items only. That means handling everything else possibly could be done using only seed.
> 
> ezmode


easy, yeah  :Smile:

----------


## aussenliegend

another thing to suggest would be:

if you turn off functions in the config, they should be turned off completely from reading the memory, instead of just made invisible. this would increase the performance a lot. 
performance issues are one of the reasons i use it only for some tests instead of having it always enabled.

----------


## enigma32

> if you turn off functions in the config, they should be turned off completely from reading the memory, instead of just made invisible. this would increase the performance a lot.


What do you base that statement on and how do you know that isn't what's already happening? If your computer can handle Diablo without looking terrible then the memory reading TurboHUD does should be no biggie. The main problem is instead that GDI is used for drawing, a technology that is quite inefficient since Windows Vista introduced a new composition model. Obviously it has been causing performance issues for TurboHUD and a few suggestions for solving them has already been presented several times in this thread. I'm afraid an implementation of your suggestion would have minimal impact on performance as GDI is the most likely culprit.

----------


## KillerJohn

> another thing to suggest would be:
> 
> if you turn off functions in the config, they should be turned off completely from reading the memory, instead of just made invisible. this would increase the performance a lot. 
> performance issues are one of the reasons i use it only for some tests instead of having it always enabled.


complete memory reading (with caching) 30 times per second take 20-30ms... the problem is the GDI for some people, not memory reading

----------


## uzi2k4

so l just got an invitation for new bnet client.
can i get any problems with turbohud + d3?

----------


## Sephir

Works great! Love it! Donated!

----------


## KillerJohn

> so l just got an invitation for new bnet client.
> can i get any problems with turbohud + d3?


what is a new bnet client?

----------


## timmy04

hey KillerJohn, great mod!
but can you tell me how to
a) disable all sound
b) disable location of party members next to their portraits?

thank you!

----------


## KillerJohn

> hey KillerJohn, great mod!
> but can you tell me how to
> a) disable all sound
> b) disable location of party members next to their portraits?
> 
> thank you!


config.xml and drop.xml

----------


## timmy04

i don't think you're being fair. of course i have looked all through those files and i've got almost everything configured to my liking. my problem is:

drop.xml is rewritten after every restart of turbhod, so permanently disabling sound that way is impossible and i did not find any other way. i guess i could try making it read-only but that doesn't sound like a good solution.
and i cannot find the part of config.xml that refers to the location of party members.

can you be more specific?
thanks

----------


## itsmylife

> i don't think you're being fair. of course i have looked all through those files and i've got almost everything configured to my liking. my problem is:
> 
> drop.xml is rewritten after every restart of turbhod, so permanently disabling sound that way is impossible and i did not find any other way. i guess i could try making it read-only but that doesn't sound like a good solution.
> and i cannot find the part of config.xml that refers to the location of party members.
> 
> can you be more specific?
> thanks


if drop.xml is rewritten after every restart on your side then you edited wrong info into it. If proper set it wont get rewritten.

party member info in config.xml is in the "portraits" part.

----------


## KillerJohn

> i don't think you're being fair. of course i have looked all through those files and i've got almost everything configured to my liking. my problem is:
> 
> drop.xml is rewritten after every restart of turbhod, so permanently disabling sound that way is impossible and i did not find any other way. i guess i could try making it read-only but that doesn't sound like a good solution.
> and i cannot find the part of config.xml that refers to the location of party members.
> 
> can you be more specific?
> thanks


- drop.xml is not rewritten, only the first 2 items (they are examples). You can set sound="-" for all entries. It will be not overwritten.
- config.xml -> <portraits> -> <info enabled = "0">
BUT it seems there is a bug, and info enabled ="0" will not disable the location text. I'll fix this in the next release.

----------


## HainKurt

Hi KillerJohn,

Nice work. I have special request from you  :Smile: 

I believe, drops in the game is not RNG. I think there is something special when we login to server, like it generates a number, say between 0-10. If you get a big number, you get lots of drops, events, gobs etc... If you get low number, no matter how long you play, you get very very little drop (close to NADA). When you leave the game & restart the same area, same number is used to determine the drops... If you leave and play different area, number is regenerated (not sure about this one). If you close the client, and relogin, a new number is generated...

for example: I play Festering Woods. I get nada, then restart play again nada, ...., at some try i get 1/2/3 drops (1 may be from very low number, in that case, if I continue on this session, i get nada again)... at that time, when I leave the game and play again (without logout, without closing the client) same area, I keep getting drops every time... So, there must be something going on... Can you please investigate that session based variable that determines the drops? This way, when I login and go to an area, it will tell me how good the drops will be... if it sucks, I will leave and restart... until I get a good one... so instead of wasting 3-5-10 bad farming (may take 1 hour) I can pass that section in 1-2 minutes  :Smile: 

Then I will collect brimstones  :Smile: 

The other thing is can I get MS on hud? My barbie is getting very very slow sometimes when I fight, and I want to monitor that one and try to find the reason..

Thanks again...

----------


## LyricX

> what is a new bnet client?


battle.net is currently sending out beta invitations for a entirely new battle.net launcher...check the website for info.

https://us.battle.net/support/en/art...te-testing-faq

----------


## KillerJohn

> battle.net is currently sending out beta invitations for a entirely new battle.net launcher...check the website for info.
> 
> https://us.battle.net/support/en/art...te-testing-faq


I don't think that the launcher is altering the client so personally I consider it safe, but god knows...

----------


## enigma32

> Hi KillerJohn,
> 
> Nice work. I have special request from you 
> 
> I believe, drops in the game is not RNG. I think there is something special when we login to server, like it generates a number, say between 0-10. If you get a big number, you get lots of drops, events, gobs etc... If you get low number, no matter how long you play, you get very very little drop (close to NADA). When you leave the game & restart the same area, same number is used to determine the drops... If you leave and play different area, number is regenerated (not sure about this one). If you close the client, and relogin, a new number is generated...
> 
> for example: I play Festering Woods. I get nada, then restart play again nada, ...., at some try i get 1/2/3 drops (1 may be from very low number, in that case, if I continue on this session, i get nada again)... at that time, when I leave the game and play again (without logout, without closing the client) same area, I keep getting drops every time... So, there must be something going on... Can you please investigate that session based variable that determines the drops? This way, when I login and go to an area, it will tell me how good the drops will be... if it sucks, I will leave and restart... until I get a good one... so instead of wasting 3-5-10 bad farming (may take 1 hour) I can pass that section in 1-2 minutes 
> 
> Then I will collect brimstones 
> ...


You're thinking there's first a roll to determine if you get shit, great stuff or something in between. Then all other items that drops are based on that first roll to further determine what you get. So if you roll 0, then all items rolls after that determines what kind of crap you get... THAT MAKES NO SENSE!!! :P Go rethink that one, cause there's no logical reason for Blizzard to implement that kind of rolling system! What does work however is wearing a tin foil cap IRL, no idea why it works, but you sure get better loot from it! There's lots of talk about this in the official forums and blues have somewhat confirmed that it works, even though they're not answering why.

----------


## KillerJohn

> you're thinking there's first a roll to determine if you get shit, great stuff or something in between. Then all other items that drops are based on that first roll to further determine what you get. So if you roll 0, then all items rolls after that determines what kind of crap you get... That makes no sense!!!  go rethink that one, cause there's no logical reason for blizzard to implement that kind of rolling system! What does work however is wearing a tin foil cap irl, no idea why it works, but you sure get better loot from it! There's lots of talk about this in the official forums and blues have somewhat confirmed that it works, even though they're not answering why.


pffffff  :Big Grin:

----------


## HainKurt

> You're thinking there's first a roll to determine if you get shit, great stuff or something in between. Then all other items that drops are based on that first roll to further determine what you get. So if you roll 0, then all items rolls after that determines what kind of crap you get... THAT MAKES NO SENSE!!! :P Go rethink that one, cause there's no logical reason for Blizzard to implement that kind of rolling system! What does work however is wearing a tin foil cap IRL, no idea why it works, but you sure get better loot from it! There's lots of talk about this in the official forums and blues have somewhat confirmed that it works, even though they're not answering why.


you cannot know it makes sense or not.. 

maybe this:
when we login they roll a number between 1-10. Then based on this number, we get all our items from a particular item database... and these databases are worst to best...
I dont think servers are creating millions of new items every second... probably all items are generated and put into all these databases (as not dropped yet)... and when need any item, we grab next item from these databases and it is marked as dropped... and if items are all bad in that databases, we get all junk... and that loot database is determined by the initial roll (the rest comes from mf & rng)... also the events in that map is determined by initial roll (gobs, lots of events, more drops -rares/plans-)

look at this pattern:

login - start map X - no drop - logout/exit (2-3-4 elites, no gob)
login - start map X - no drop - logout/exit (2-3-4 elites, no gob)
login - start map X - no drop - logout/exit (2-3-4 elites, no gob)
login - start map X - no drop - logout/exit (2-3-4 elites, no gob)
...
login - start map X - (1 to 3 drops) - leave - start map X - (1 to 3 drops) - leave - start map X - (1 to 3 drops) - leave - ... (most of the time 5-6-7 elites + gob)

by this pattern, I can get 1 drop per 3-4 elite pack (MP9, P100)

and when you wait (afk) for a long time, you loose all drops and go back to bad drops again... this may seem strange... you cannot know what they are doing on server side... they may do this for a feeling of cold/hot streaks, or just for load balancing on servers and maybe their logic is wrong... dont know what they are trying to achieve here though... most people play longer, and multiple areas, and i guess loot server keeps changing if you switch maps (new number is rolled that determines loot db server), but remains same if you play same area over & over again without logout...

I am trying to figure out, if that initial roll is stored on client (or maybe retrieved from server somehow)...

thanks...

----------


## enigma32

No, just no  :Smile:  It's a lot more work to do something like that instead of having each drop do a few rolls to determine what kind of item it is and its quality. However, if they use a bad pseudo-random generator you could end up getting multiple legendaries in a very short time window. But then again, if you roll a real dice you might end up rolling lots of sixes in a row.

Keeping a database of possible items to drop is not realistic as this database would be quite large for each game that's active. Generating an item on the fly is much easier.
1. Determine loot type from monster loot table * modifiers (no drop, gold, globe, item, whatever).
2. Determine quality.
3. Determine prefixes/affixes.
4a. If item does not require identification, roll stats.
4b. If item requires identification, roll stats during identification.

PS. If you wait a long time then you loose your NV stacks  :Wink:

----------


## HainKurt

> No, just no  It's a lot more work to do something like that instead of having each drop do a few rolls to determine what kind of item it is and its quality. However, if they use a bad pseudo-random generator you could end up getting multiple legendaries in a very short time window. But then again, if you roll a real dice you might end up rolling lots of sixes in a row.
> 
> Keeping a database of possible items to drop is not realistic as this database would be quite large for each game that's active. Generating an item on the fly is much easier.
> 1. Determine loot type from monster loot table * modifiers (no drop, gold, globe, item, whatever).
> 2. Determine quality.
> 3. Determine prefixes/affixes.
> 4a. If item does not require identification, roll stats.
> 4b. If item requires identification, roll stats during identification.
> 
> PS. If you wait a long time then you loose your NV stacks


PS. If you wait a long time then you loose your NV stacks >>> if you press ESC and wait, everything freezes...

so, you are saying: 1M people play, every sec they kill 1 mob, they require 2-3 items and their servers are generating random items on the fly (3M random item generated every second)? To me, generating them first, and distributing to multiple db's and grabbing from queue is a better way... anyways we dont know how they implement things... but remember, people were getting double items once... to me, it was a bug that marks the item as dropped, and it is dropped twice for same character... it may be related to something else (cache maybe)

I just cannot explain this scenario: i am doing 30 runs, not getting anything (like somebody is stealing my legs/sets on the air before they drop  :Smile: , and then a new game gives me 5-6 (this happened many times)... probability of getting none in 30 and getting 6 in one run cannot be explained by RNG. My average is 1 per run (250 kills - 5 elite pack)... getting a drop from any kills is 1/250.

getting none in 250 = (249/250)^250 = 0.36 (36% i get nada, 64% 1 or more)
getting nada in 10 runs = (0.36)^10 = 4.44985e-5 = 0.0044% (or 4 in 100K! or 1 in 25000, ie, if I play 10 runs a day, seeing nothing will take avg 2500 days)
getting 5 in one run = ???  :Smile:  need some thinking...

and i got this (1 in 2500) many times... do you think their RNG is really working as expected  :Smile:  There should be something after login that sets your drop somehow... which I am asking for...

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.8.1.0 STABLE*
- changed: timebomb will expire on 2013. september 1.
- improved: stability
- added: exception log when a font - defined in config.xml - is invalid
- added: "old_style" option for portraits (displays the performance data next to the icons instead displaying over them)
- fixed: disabling the info lines with <portraits><info enabled="0"> was ignored by HUD

----------


## PgSDI30DZiVu8P

Guys about drops we can discuss only if we will have good statistics. 
For now it is just discussion about nothing. 
I have feeling that potentially good drop possible to detect by relative amount of gold which you have during run. 
For example if you see a lot of parts 10 , 100, 200, 400 , 600 etc then drop during long run will be crap 
if you see a lot of 2000, 1200, 800 etc then drop during long run will be good. 
But with current loot logging system not possible to check it. About all loot ideas we can speak only if KillerJohn will be so kind to implement item drop logging.

----------


## enigma32

> so, you are saying: 1M people play, every sec they kill 1 mob, they require 2-3 items and their servers are generating random items on the fly (3M random item generated every second)? To me, generating them first, and distributing to multiple db's and grabbing from queue is a better way... anyways we dont know how they implement things... but remember, people were getting double items once... to me, it was a bug that marks the item as dropped, and it is dropped twice for same character... it may be related to something else (cache maybe)


OK, you're using performance as a reason. Then let me ask you this, how effective do you think this database is if you have to handle 1 million concurrent players? Obviously every item should be unique, so you have to lock the database for every operation. That's just bad performance with that kind of concurrency. Also consider that the server is responsible for detecting all monster hits, calculating hits, reducing their hp, determining if they're dead and whatnot, take effects into account and so on. Now, does it really sound that bad if the server were to roll a few times on each kill? Generating items on demand is super easy and since items are local to that game (until players picks them up and leaves game) there's very little concurrency to think about.

I admire your passion, but you're still just dead wrong  :Stick Out Tongue:  There is no magical variable that you can check to see what kind of loot to expect!




> There should be something after login that sets your drop somehow... which I am asking for...


That's what you have MF% for.

----------


## qqq23

my hud stopped working, it was working fine for weeks. until today. Just not working at all... Anyone else?

----------


## Vixxi

> my hud stopped working, it was working fine for weeks. until today. Just not working at all... Anyone else?


It's setup to stop working after every maintenance so you have to download the new version and replace the exe file with the new one. It's in the OP if you read it all.

----------


## KillerJohn

> It's setup to stop working after every maintenance so you have to download the new version and replace the exe file with the new one. It's in the OP if you read it all.


well, now it is not related to the maintenance. What you mean is related to patches, where memory offsets are changing. Now the reason why HUD stopped working is the timebomb. Every release has a timebomb, when HUD just stop working and users had to download the latest version. This is how I force users to do not use outdated versions.

----------


## Hosteleria

I don't know if this is normal or not but... I have a problem with TurbeHUD (I used it few months ago without any problem).

I'm on D3 with my character loged on, I open TH and nothing happens. I don't see the HUD anywere. It's like if it doesnt work.

I still playing and I hear the drop sounds (legendary sound when some legendary appears, voice telling me about the yellow items drops, etc). So I hear sounds but I don't see the HUD, arrows, points on minimap or any other graphic thing.

Am I doing something wrong? Something changed on the working method in the last months? In the past I only had to log with my char, execute TH and everything was working fine.

----------


## KillerJohn

> I don't know if this is normal or not but... I have a problem with TurbeHUD (I used it few months ago without any problem).
> 
> I'm on D3 with my character loged on, I open TH and nothing happens. I don't see the HUD anywere. It's like if it doesnt work.
> 
> I still playing and I hear the drop sounds (legendary sound when some legendary appears, voice telling me about the yellow items drops, etc). So I hear sounds but I don't see the HUD, arrows, points on minimap or any other graphic thing.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong? Something changed on the working method in the last months? In the past I only had to log with my char, execute TH and everything was working fine.


you can't use HUD when D3 is in fullscreen mode.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Guys about drops we can discuss only if we will have good statistics. 
> For now it is just discussion about nothing. 
> I have feeling that potentially good drop possible to detect by relative amount of gold which you have during run. 
> For example if you see a lot of parts 10 , 100, 200, 400 , 600 etc then drop during long run will be crap 
> if you see a lot of 2000, 1200, 800 etc then drop during long run will be good. 
> But with current loot logging system not possible to check it. About all loot ideas we can speak only if KillerJohn will be so kind to implement item drop logging.


Implement what?  :Smile: 
There are two features for item drop logging:
- \logs\pickup_{battletag}.txt logging the items PICKUP events
- \runs\{battletag}\{timestamp}.xml logging the RUNS with all drops (rares and legs)
* this log also contains picked up gold and gained experience in visited areas
* this log is based on SEED values, so does not contain redundant drops (there is a very very low chance that you will ever see two items with the same seed, except it is some blue bought from a vendor)
* if you identify an item before you quit the run/game/TurboHUD then HUD will save all the identified stats into this log
* you can see in this log the following informations: where was the item dropped, did you ever picked it, what was the last known location of the item, it's quality, ilvl, identification status, and all the stats (only after IDing it)

*So I'm not sure what do you need.* Me, to extract statistics from this? It will not happen, because every single people would like to see different statistics...

----------


## prpsouza

Just wanted to jump in and say again: thanks so much for this tool.

=] keep up the great work!

----------


## Hosteleria

> you can't use HUD when D3 is in fullscreen mode.


Lol... stupid of me... Thanks :_D

----------


## HainKurt

> OK, you're using performance as a reason. Then let me ask you this, how effective do you think this database is if you have to handle 1 million concurrent players? Obviously every item should be unique, so you have to lock the database for every operation. That's just bad performance with that kind of concurrency. Also consider that the server is responsible for detecting all monster hits, calculating hits, reducing their hp, determining if they're dead and whatnot, take effects into account and so on. Now, does it really sound that bad if the server were to roll a few times on each kill? Generating items on demand is super easy and since items are local to that game (until players picks them up and leaves game) there's very little concurrency to think about.
> 
> I admire your passion, but you're still just dead wrong  There is no magical variable that you can check to see what kind of loot to expect!
> 
> That's what you have MF% for.


 :Smile:  to me, generating them before, and then pulling as bulk, and putting on cache/memory, and just pulling from here as needed seems best performing option... don't think they have just game servers (servers for db, log, item generation, chat etc) ... they should have different servers for different things... nobody knows infrastructure of servers...

even if, we connect to one server and all operations happen on this server, still my point is valid... there should be something at login time (and changes when we change maps or exit and login again, but stays same for same area/waypoint) that determines drops (esp set/log/plan/gob & events at least), independent of MF. 

most probably that variable is on server side, never reaches to client, but maybe they did a mistake, and send it to client @ login  :Smile:  for example, on server, when we login, they create a session id and send to client... meantime, on server, they associate that random number(s) with session id, and use that one to determine the drops, beside MF. like this function drop = GiveMeARandomDrop(myRoll, MF)

so, whatever we calculate the probability of having such low drops for a long time (10-20-30 run no drop), then raining (5-6-7 in one run), some people will say RNG! even if probability of having that occurrence is 1 in zillion (or even my calculator shows E)...


How to test this: very easy... you will not lose anything (1 hour for 10-15 run, first find that good session)...

start D3. select act1, mp9 (i play here), last act, and jump into Festering Woods... clear here (take note of environment, #nv or elites, events, gob, number of rares and set/leg/plan drop). If you have >5 elites here, + a few events + gobs + >25 rare, you most probably will get a drop... if you get >1 drop, when you leave (not logout/not exit) and repeat this, you will get another... if you get nothing, and repeat this, the next games will give nothing (maybe 1 in 10 run), in this case exit D3, and restart/login.

if you can get a good session, by repeating this, you can get >1 drop per run (5 elite pack, ~250 kills / 5 minutes maybe less to clear) @ MP9 (max MF, P100). @ MP10, that drop should be 5-10% more (>1.075 / run) but i don't play here (damn slow and I dont see that 5-6% difference)...

Why they do that? dunno, but maybe to give a feeling of cold/hot streaks... sometimes give more than what you should get, sometimes less than that (average is what you should get from MF). 

say, we have 600 MF, and server pick a number for us... if it is avg, 5, we get what we should get from 600MF, if it is 10, maybe we get more than 2X, 3X, 5X; if it is one, we get 1/3, 1/5, 1/10 of regular drops... 

if drops are determined by only MF, my drops would be more regular/boring... if i have a chance of getting a drop @ 1/250, every 250 kill would give me 1 drop on average... like festering woods run... every run you get >1 drop (%67), no drop (%33)... it would be boring... but playing with this with another parameter, maybe they are trying to get rid of this monotonous feeling...

RNG system = GiveMeARandomDrom(MF)
Blizz RNG System = GiveMeARandomDrom(MF*r) (where r=0.1 to 10, sometimes get 10X more drop, sometimes 1/10)

both system will give same amount of drops in long run, one is more steady, the other one with hot/cold streaks  :Smile: 

so, there should be something that determines all drops other than MF... determined @ login time (a seperate value for each way point, that stays same if you leave and start a new game... it changes when you are afk, or maybe changes all numbers every hour, meaning you can repeat this only max 1 hour) does it make sense?

 :Smile:

----------


## qqq23

HainKurt, i agree. When i see alot of gold dropping or drops are just good all run then i get a leg, its very consistent thru out the whole run. Then i restart then nothing, cant barely find elite and then a whole game i pick up maybe 2 or 3 items. Then i switch characters and again lots of e's gobs' gold drops are high then i get 3 legs that run. 

Ive always thought from experience of 1,000 hours + that if your in a lucky game your luck is the same through out the whole run, if not then you wont get a single thing even if you play 5 hours untill you restart.

----------


## enigma32

HainKurt, you still have no good argument  :Stick Out Tongue: 

If you knew anything about programming you would know that a solution like that would be complex and expensive to host (in comparison to the alternative, rolling each item on demand). Blizzard does not spend thousands of hours implementing something just so people would experience hot and cold streaks. They're not even giving you more health globes when your hp is lower. You would experience these streaks anyways, since random is random, even if it's only pseudo-random. When you're playing yahtzee you might experience a hot streak, and you might experience a cold streak, it has nothing to do with precalculated values generated from a cosmic variable.

When you kill a monster, the loot table for that monster is used to determine loot. Not all items can drop from any given monster, and the items all have a varied chance to drop. After determining what kind of item to drop, the quality is rolled for. This is where MF plays its part. If there's a 0.005% chance to drop legendary from that monster, a MF of 500% could improve that chance to 0.03%. This DOES NOT mean you get a legendary for every 3333th monster kill. Statistically you would most likely receive a legendary far earlier than that, but there's also the small chance that you NEVER receive any at all, even after playing 10 years straight. So I don't see how that makes MF boring, it doesn't guarantee shit!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HainKurt

> HainKurt, you still have no good argument 
> 
> If you knew anything about programming you would know that a solution like that would be complex and expensive to host (in comparison to the alternative, rolling each item on demand). Blizzard does not spend thousands of hours implementing something just so people would experience hot and cold streaks. They're not even giving you more health globes when your hp is lower. You would experience these streaks anyways, since random is random, even if it's only pseudo-random. When you're playing yahtzee you might experience a hot streak, and you might experience a cold streak, it has nothing to do with precalculated values generated from a cosmic variable.
> 
> When you kill a monster, the loot table for that monster is used to determine loot. Not all items can drop from any given monster, and the items all have a varied chance to drop. After determining what kind of item to drop, the quality is rolled for. This is where MF plays its part. If there's a 0.005% chance to drop legendary from that monster, a MF of 500% could improve that chance to 0.03%. This DOES NOT mean you get a legendary for every 3333th monster kill. Statistically you would most likely receive a legendary far earlier than that, but there's also the small chance that you NEVER receive any at all, even after playing 10 years straight. So I don't see how that makes MF boring, it doesn't guarantee shit!


I know something about programming (I am a software architect and designing/writing applications for more than 15 years)  :Smile:  

I know how RNG works and I know the logic of drops & MF in D3... I know probability, expected values, average time to get some occurrence etc. I wrote some test app to simulate drops in D3 too...

if my drop rate is 1 in 250 kill, I expect 1 for every 250 kills, on average in long run...
If I do runs with 250 kills all the time (festering woods), I do expect 1 on average per run...

probability getting none on one run is (249/250)^250 = 0.3671 (36.71%)
probability getting one or more on one run is 1 - (249/250)^250 = 0.6329 (63.29%)

getting none in 10 runs = (0.3671)^10 = 4.449857e-5 = 0.0000444 (4 in 100K try or 1 in 25K try)
if I do 10 runs a day, I should expect this occurrence once in my whole life (68.49 years). But I had this many times in 16 months...

anyways, no matter what I calculate here, some people will just say RNG & send me what RNG is from wiki  :Smile:  looks funny though...

actually the ones who says RNG is RNG are the ones who dont know anything about how all these work  :Smile: 

I am sure they have something other than MF that affects drop somehow... Why do they have this? Not sure, but gave some possible reasons on my previous posts  :Smile:

----------


## R3peat

hud isnt working anymore since 13.8.1.x if i set costum windows title in config just working with "Diablo III" but not with other titles . fe. with isBoxer costum window titles

----------


## KillerJohn

> hud isnt working anymore since 13.8.1.x if i set costum windows title in config just working with "Diablo III" but not with other titles . fe. with isBoxer costum window titles


what ? 13.8.1.x is almost the same as the previous stable in july. There is no change related to core things like window management...

----------


## enigma32

> I know something about programming (I am a software architect and designing/writing applications for more than 15 years)  
> 
> I know how RNG works and I know the logic of drops & MF in D3... I know probability, expected values, average time to get some occurrence etc. I wrote some test app to simulate drops in D3 too...
> 
> if my drop rate is 1 in 250 kill, I expect 1 for every 250 kills, on average in long run...
> If I do runs with 250 kills all the time (festering woods), I do expect 1 on average per run...
> 
> probability getting none on one run is (249/250)^250 = 0.3671 (36.71%)
> probability getting one or more on one run is 1 - (249/250)^250 = 0.6329 (63.29%)
> ...


Then wouldn't you agree what you suggest is a rather complicated solution for Blizzard and could be solved much easier, with more consistent drops? Maybe you're one of those that thinks databases has to be used to solve everything. I was once like that, but now I rather KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid)  :Smile: 

You can't keep expecting things to happen when there's only a chance for it, not a guarantee. Also I'm sure the drop rate is a lot lower than 1 / 250 (assuming we're talking legendaries). Again keep in mind different monsters have different drop rates so if you kill 250 weak monsters that might be worth only 50 "normal" monsters.

You probably can't think of a good reason why there would be a special variable controlling loot cause there is none  :Smile:  Now I give up, if you wish to believe this white whale exists then by all means, feel free to search for it ^^ Good luck!

----------


## R3peat

> what ? 13.8.1.x is almost the same as the previous stable in july. There is no change related to core things like window management...


yeah its rly annoyin tested it with 13.7.1 and it worked for me after settin up the costum window title. now with 13.8.1 it wont detect btag anymore when i open social panel

----------


## KillerJohn

> yeah its rly annoyin tested it with 13.7.1 and it worked for me after settin up the costum window title. now with 13.8.1 it wont detect btag anymore when i open social panel


I am not sure now... so if window title is Diablo III then HUD is working, but if it is anything else (and you change config.xml properly) then HUD is not working? The strange thing is that the window and it's title is needed only for drawing the HUD itself. The reading stuff is based on the process' name.

----------


## R3peat

> I am not sure now... so if window title is Diablo III then HUD is working, but if it is anything else (and you change config.xml properly) then HUD is not working? The strange thing is that the window and it's title is needed only for drawing the HUD itself. The reading stuff is based on the process' name.


if i set custom title hud shows me the overlay which says i should open social panel bla to activate . but when i open social panel nothing happen and red text is still there. worked with 13.7.1 for me but now it dont

----------


## KillerJohn

> if i set custom title hud shows me the overlay which says i should open social panel bla to activate . but when i open social panel nothing happen and red text is still there. worked with 13.7.1 for me but now it dont


as I said memory reading (ex: btag detection) is based on processes, not windows. are you sure you are opening the social panel in the proper client?

----------


## R3peat

> as I said memory reading (ex: btag detection) is based on processes, not windows. are you sure you are opening the social panel in the proper client?


yes opened it in the right window/process its same settings as in 13.7.1 john ^^ and in this version it worked. but now with new version it dont work any longer

----------


## KillerJohn

> yes opened it in the right window/process its same settings as in 13.7.1 john ^^ and in this version it worked. but now with new version it dont work any longer


Do you have any exceptions, or popups error messages? I said multiple times that I don't support multiboxing, but I'll try to find this bug for you. No promises.

The problem has to be somewhere else, not related to Window Title.
Just try to do this (it you have multiple monitors, it is easier):
- open an MS Paint
- set diablo_window_title to "Untitled - Paint"
- start Diablo 3 client and HUD
Now you will see EVERYTHING over your Paint instead of D3.
The window_title is only used to determine the proper location and size of HUD.

The entire memory reading stuff is based on the "first" process with the name "Diablo III" (.exe) (enumerated with this method). If you have multiple clients running on the same machine, then memory reading is nondeterministic.

----------


## KillerJohn

...deleted...

----------


## BigDogPlayer

So my HUD works fine (windowed fullscreen) but if I click on another process (internet explorer, for example) and reclick on my d3 HUD is no longer showing up. The .exe is still running but I'm required to end the process and relaunch it for it to work. Any thoughts?

----------


## KillerJohn

> So my HUD works fine (windowed fullscreen) but if I click on another process (internet explorer, for example) and reclick on my d3 HUD is no longer showing up. The .exe is still running but I'm required to end the process and relaunch it for it to work. Any thoughts?


strange... did you tried to hide and show (F1) HUD in this case?

----------


## KillerJohn

> strange... did you tried to hide and show (F1) HUD in this case?


or try to enter edit mode (and quit edit mode). please report if it works!

----------


## timmy04

Hey KillerJohn,

loving TurboHud, thanks for your work. Can you answer me these questions though?

1) How accurate is the realdps display for party members? Are there differences of accuracy between classes?
2) Is it possible to have some kind of summary/history for realdps on a game-by-game or zone-by-zone basis?
3) How do i hide sheet dps and EHP, i.e. only show realdps over party portraits?
4) Is it possible to have some more customization in regards to Elite Affixes? E.g., the only important affixes for me are Reflect Damage and Frozen. I would love to be able to configure a certain color for reflect so that the minimap ping or arrows or label would change color depending on the affix. Or just the option to show/hide and color the label depending on affixes, since you use colors on minimap and arrows to distinguish champion packs from rares. Obviously i'm not clear on the specifics but if you like the idea and would implement some kind of customization to that effect, i'd be very happy.


Regards

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hey KillerJohn,
> 
> loving TurboHud, thanks for your work. Can you answer me these questions though?
> 
> 1) How accurate is the realdps display for party members? Are there differences of accuracy between classes?
> 2) Is it possible to have some kind of summary/history for realdps on a game-by-game or zone-by-zone basis?
> 3) How do i hide sheet dps and EHP, i.e. only show realdps over party portraits?
> 4) Is it possible to have some more customization in regards to Elite Affixes? E.g., the only important affixes for me are Reflect Damage and Frozen. I would love to be able to configure a certain color for reflect so that the minimap ping or arrows or label would change color depending on the affix. Or just the option to show/hide and color the label depending on affixes, since you use colors on minimap and arrows to distinguish champion packs from rares. Obviously i'm not clear on the specifics but if you like the idea and would implement some kind of customization to that effect, i'd be very happy.
> 
> ...


1) realDPS is calculated by the game servers, so I consider them VERY accurate (I mean if I'm right then it is 100% accurate)
2) everything is possible... but realDPS is a rolling average so every statistics based on that is only an assumption
3) you can't
4) as I said, everything is possible

Currently I'm busy with reallife stuff and playing the game so I added you ideas to the "wishlist"...

----------


## mordaine1975

I'm using TurboHud 13.8.1.0 and it keeps closing as if it were time bombing. I haven't changed anything and I'm still running in window mode. Any ideas?

----------


## mordaine1975

I think I've found the problem as I saw on another post. What is happening is whenever I switch to another window other than D3, TurboHud closes. As long as I dont switch to another window it seems to be fine. I usually dont have to switch windows much during my play except for when I have to re-enable pandora. But if u can fix this asap it would be appreciated it is a bit annoying.

----------


## Dratwik

I'm not really a programmer so just a quick question: does Tri-Fecta amulets/rings/gloves also gets marked green?

----------


## mordaine1975

Ok now I'm not so sure its closing due to switching focus of D3 to another app. I had D3 focused and went afk for a few min and came back and TurboHud was close again. From the time I have been using TurboHud I have nvr had a problem with its functionality until today. I checked the windows processes and it shows that it is still running but no hud is apparent.

----------


## mordaine1975

I played D3 for about 12 hours today and the only time TurboHud would close out is if I switch focus from D3 to another app. The hud still shows running in windows task manager processes. I would have to terminate it and then relaunch the hud. I am doing a full system virus scan and will report back the results.

----------


## KillerJohn

> I played D3 for about 12 hours today and the only time TurboHud would close out is if I switch focus from D3 to another app. The hud still shows running in windows task manager processes. I would have to terminate it and then relaunch the hud. I am doing a full system virus scan and will report back the results.


the question is:




> strange... did you tried to hide and show (F1) HUD in this case?

----------


## mordaine1975

> the question is:


Did a full virus scan with Avast and my system is clear of virus's. No I did not try to use the F1 key to show/hide the Hud. I am not doing anything different than I normally do when running the Hud. I will check my macro's to see if there is a conflicting macro with the F1 key just to be sure. I will report back after I have checked and tested it again. There was another post about this same problem a couple pages back so I do not believe I'm the only one who has had this same problem.

----------


## mordaine1975

Ok I checked my macro's for D3, none are using the F1 key which is set to TurboHud Show/Hide option. When I run in window mode or window fullscreen mode and if I switch focus to another app from D3 the Hud auto hides but when I refocus D3 the hud never comes back. However, if I hit the F1 key while focused back on D3 the hud reappears and works as it normally does. I've been using this TurboHud since April/May and I have never had this happen before. It was not until the update for August that this problem started occuring. Now that I know I can just hit the F1 key to re-enable the hud that works but it was not something I had to do before. I was always able to alt tab to other apps and return to D3 with the hud working & showing just fine. So basically now I have to hit my F1 key to re-establish the hud. Anyway to fix this to get it working like before so I dont have to hit the F1 key?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Ok I checked my macro's for D3, none are using the F1 key which is set to TurboHud Show/Hide option. When I run in window mode or window fullscreen mode and if I switch focus to another app from D3 the Hud auto hides but when I refocus D3 the hud never comes back. However, if I hit the F1 key while focused back on D3 the hud reappears and works as it normally does. I've been using this TurboHud since April/May and I have never had this happen before. It was not until the update for August that this problem started occuring. Now that I know I can just hit the F1 key to re-enable the hud that works but it was not something I had to do before. I was always able to alt tab to other apps and return to D3 with the hud working & showing just fine. So basically now I have to hit my F1 key to re-establish the hud. Anyway to fix this to get it working like before so I dont have to hit the F1 key?


So the answer is "yes F1 helps" ? Shortly you will have more posts than me  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
It seems TurboHUD stuggle to be always on top on your system. I'll look into this.

----------


## Dratwik

@KillerJohn,

How come i don't see the label what legendary dropped when the legendary is in my screen? Only when i go "out of the screen" of where the legendary is, i can see WHAT legendary it is. But as soon as i enter the screen where the legendary is, the label disappears and i just see "Helm", "Chest Armor" etc.

Version: TurboHUD 13.8.1.0

----------


## mordaine1975

> So the answer is "yes F1 helps" ? Shortly you will have more posts than me 
> It seems TurboHUD stuggle to be always on top on your system. I'll look into this.


Thank you and I'm sorry if my posts have annoyed you. Having to re-hit F1 key over and over is probably just as annoying :P

----------


## happydaddy

> @KillerJohn,
> 
> How come i don't see the label what legendary dropped when the legendary is in my screen? Only when i go "out of the screen" of where the legendary is, i can see WHAT legendary it is. But as soon as i enter the screen where the legendary is, the label disappears and i just see "Helm", "Chest Armor" etc.
> 
> Version: TurboHUD 13.8.1.0



Try the following setting below


```
<legendary>
		<label on_screen="1" off_screen="1" color="255,255,110,0" font_family="tahoma" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,255,255,255" />
</legendary>
```

----------


## Dratwik

> Try the following setting below
> 
> 
> ```
> <legendary>
> 		<label on_screen="1" off_screen="1" color="255,255,110,0" font_family="tahoma" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,255,255,255" />
> </legendary>
> ```


Ah, i missed that line in the config. I'm at work right now, but i downloaded the default config from the startpost, and the "Label on screen" is set to 0 there. 99,9% sure that's the problem.
Thanks alot!

----------


## JhonnyB

I love TurboHUD. I come from Germany. Is it possible to make it in German or rewrite it to German? Anyone can do that?

Regards.

----------


## KillerJohn

> I love TurboHUD. I come from Germany. Is it possible to make it in German or rewrite it to German? Anyone can do that?
> 
> Regards.


sorry, but this is not possible

----------


## PgSDI30DZiVu8P

One feature request. 
Is it possible to show on screen server ip currently connected ?

----------


## KillerJohn

> One feature request. 
> Is it possible to show on screen server ip currently connected ?


I have no idea but I will check this.

----------


## enigma32

> One feature request. 
> Is it possible to show on screen server ip currently connected ?


Why would that be interesting? More crazy loot theories?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Why would that be interesting? More crazy loot theories?


I'm not saying I think that loot depends on server (tbh I'm SURE it is not), but logging the server's IP in run logs not a bad idea.
For what? I have no ****ing idea, but I'm a log-freak, I love to log everything  :Smile: 
Why? Because from now people will be able to aggregate run logs, and summarize data grouped by IP addresses, and see that the drops are NOT based on the servers. HUD is a tool to gather data, regardless the people who want or not want to use it  :Stick Out Tongue: 

The Server IP lookup is already done in HUD (finished about 1 minute ago), and it is added to the run logs (\runs\battletag\*.xml)
If I have time then I will make an option in HUD to allow users to display the server IP address under the game clock (top right corner)

----------


## PgSDI30DZiVu8P

> Why would that be interesting? More crazy loot theories?


I looked on stats of 27k runs of bot farm. And results shows that "lucky servers" exist. But i not sure that possible to trust this information . So i want to check myself. At least for now we have information crazy theories about loot distribution and not have any information that crazy theories not work. Only oppinions and not research. 
http://pastehtml.com/view/ccpqioegs.html

In any case it is good to see on what server i play. Just for stats

----------


## dirkbach666

Just registered to say: great tool, keep it going

----------


## KillerJohn

> Just registered to say: great tool, keep it going


thank you!

----------


## timmy04

does force_sell enabled work at the moment?
the way i understand, it should highlight bad items configured in pickit.ini red by default (which it does) and sell those items once i open a vendor window (which it doesnt).

cheers

P.S.: Is it possible to have Treasure Goblins/Pygmys/... included in the Elite count of the stat tracker? That way, the elite counter could be immensely useful for calculating theoretical Demonic Essences per session/hour/run/etc.

----------


## KillerJohn

> does force_sell enabled work at the moment?
> the way i understand, it should highlight bad items configured in pickit.ini red by default (which it does) and sell those items once i open a vendor window (which it doesnt).
> 
> cheers
> 
> P.S.: Is it possible to have Treasure Goblins/Pygmys/... included in the Elite count of the stat tracker? That way, the elite counter could be immensely useful for calculating theoretical Demonic Essences per session/hour/run/etc.


HUD does not automate anything, so the answer is: no, it will not sell your stuff automatically, just flags the bad items.
Goblins are not elites, so they don't count in the elite counter. But the idea is not bad, so I added this to my todo list: "create a goblin counter"  :Wink:

----------


## Omaha303

I have a couple of questions before jumping into conclusions: does the inventory ping work only on items in the floor, or it is supposed to also work on items in your bag and/or stash? Everything on the HUD works as expected but the only time I see/hear something with item quality related is when I have a keep item in the floor plus I hear the name of item at the same time. Also, do I have to be at a vendor in order for this feature to work?

Thanks in advance for your reply.

----------


## KillerJohn

> I have a couple of questions before jumping into conclusions: does the inventory ping work only on items in the floor, or it is supposed to also work on items in your bag and/or stash? Everything on the HUD works as expected but the only time I see/hear something with item quality related is when I have a keep item in the floor plus I hear the name of item at the same time. Also, do I have to be at a vendor in order for this feature to work?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your reply.


"inventory ping" (inventory highlight) is a simple green rectangle around the "good" items in your inventory. It is controlled by pickit.ini.

What you can see as a ping on the ground/minimap, those are the drop rules. Just look into config.xml's <drop> section and drop.xml
There you can set up what to see, what to hear when a specific type of item is on the ground.

----------


## tik69

first,
there's no word to describe how thankful i am for your work, maybe a beer ?
second, i just reinstall my computer, copy/paste the diablo 3 folder i previously saved, but turbo hud seems not working anymore (english pack and framework installed)

----------


## KillerJohn

> first,
> there's no word to describe how thankful i am for your work, maybe a beer ?
> second, i just reinstall my computer, copy/paste the diablo 3 folder i previously saved, but turbo hud seems not working anymore (english pack and framework installed)


An error message or exception log would help. Also you should check that you are running HUD as administrator.

----------


## tik69

sorry for having disturb you,
diablo didn't saved the windowed option
now it's sset, everything is back to normal... well i'm so used to it, i can not think it an other way from being the norm

thx again for your work

----------


## katslayer

Hey just registered to post this  :Big Grin:  quick question what are the green red and blue numbers for right by the profile

----------


## osburnn

Just wanted to say i got back into D3 recently and love this. is there any way you could add savage beasts from act 1 into the warning thing it does with the fallen maniacs, the beasts like to charge me from offscreen and 1 shot me before i even knew they were there.

----------


## itsmylife

In config.xml just expand the listing in group <warning_monster names>

----------


## Kaboom56

can anyone send me a link for a clean HUD, the file in the download description is infested.
I like Tubro hud and i wanna use it for the next time.

----------


## itslegendary

it is not infected

----------


## toschi1

can you make a legendery drop info ? see finderskeeper

----------


## itslegendary

> can you make a legendery drop info ? see finderskeeper


turn on item lables for legendary items
it will show item name (i.e. Zunimassa Pox) on ground near dropped legendary

----------


## toschi1

yes but only in near is not so good

----------


## KillerJohn

> yes but only in near is not so good


I'm pretty much sure about I don't know what are you talking about  :Smile:  What do you want ?

----------


## itslegendary

> yes but only in near is not so good


manage your config and set following params as it presented in quote



> <legendary>
> <minimap enabled="*1*" size="5" color="255,255,110,0" />
> <ping enabled="*1*" speed="800" size="90" color="255,255,110,0" thickness="3" shape="circle" />
> <arrow on_screen="0" off_screen="*1*" color="255,255,110,0" thickness="8" end_cap="ArrowAnchor" dash="Solid" speed="300" start_range="10" end_range="15" />
> <label on_screen="*1*" off_screen="*1*" color="255,255,110,0" font_family="tahoma" font_size="10" font_bold="1" font_color="255,255,255,255" />
> </legendary>


range for item detection is same in LootAlert, FindersKeeper and TurboHUD

----------


## Kaboom56

> it is not infected


trust me, it is!

----------


## KillerJohn

> trust me, it is!


it is not: https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/8...2838/analysis/

----------


## j311yf1sh

As of today, when loading into the game turbohud shuts down. and fails to re-open once in game. It's no longer in the process's etc..

This happens for all toons, and also with a new install of turbohud running default settings.

Pretty much lost with out it. lol

The log contains(default TH): 2013.09.01 17:04:23.952 ntptime query success: lag=346ms, diff=19ms 2013.09.01 - Pastebin.com

----------


## itslegendary

it is timebomb

hey KillerJohn, we need you :3

----------


## Amacukeru

me too.... please KillerJohn, i don't want play d3 without TurboHUD

----------


## toschi1

need new Version KillerJohn  :Smile: 

cant play without turbohud

----------


## PgSDI30DZiVu8P

can anybody crack that program and unbind stupid time bomb limit

----------


## BlodyWarior

> can anybody crack that program and unbind stupid time bomb limit


that stupid time bomb limit is in there for a friggin reason, just be patient and wait for an update from the author.

Be gratefull that killerjohn decided to share this with a community knowing very well that not even 5% will give him a single word of gratitude.

----------


## PgSDI30DZiVu8P

May be you know what is the reason to create Time bomb ?
I mean logical reason. Not like children story about prevent bans.

----------


## R3peat

preventing ppl using older versions and cry all around why nothing works with latest d3 patch. this is the reason

----------


## Slimey365

> preventing ppl using older versions and cry all around why nothing works with latest d3 patch. this is the reason


Sure, with every data retrieved, should be really hard to get the program version and not allow TurBoHUD usage on a different version.

Edit :

Found the adress in 2 minutes : 



Hope it will help the Creator of this fabulous tool

----------


## PgSDI30DZiVu8P

So prevent of older versions run cannot be serious reason

----------


## enigma32

> So prevent of older versions run cannot be serious reason


It's not only about matching latest patch, it's also about not having several different versions to support and having to ask all the time "have you tried with the latest version?", cause most people wouldn't bother updating unless they were forced to. Failing silently is not a good method though... cause then people will complain once in a while that it doesn't work  :Stick Out Tongue:  Making sure that there is an updated version before older one expires would also be a good idea, but I know KJ is busy today. Just be patient guys  :Smile:

----------


## PgSDI30DZiVu8P

in any case i made it work already

----------


## toschi1

> in any case i made it work already



?????

KillerJohn where are you

----------


## Slimey365

> in any case i made it work already


Really like that kind of post. Even i found timestamp offstet and so on, share what you found or please don't post that kind of "Hey, look, Watch me, i made it work, i'm so great"

----------


## PgSDI30DZiVu8P

> Really like that kind of post. Even i found timestamp offstet and so on, share what you found or please don't post that kind of "Hey, look, Watch me, i made it work, i'm so great"


to make it work 
1) need to install own ntp server. (most important step - need to disable your ntp server to update time from higher stratum server, it have only to respond time queryes from client)
2) force your router to resolve europe.pool.net.org to your ntp server 
3) set date on your ntp server to 1 aug 2006 
4) start game 

thats all . Solution really simple and i did it in 20 minutes. 
But i undertand that not for all people it usable because need to have some good equpment 
i used cisco router to force to resolve.

settings on cisco router 




> ip dns server
> ip host europe.pool.ntp.org x.x.x.x


x.x.x.x - is ip of your ntp server

settings on ntp server
just default debian linux ntp server settings after command "aptitude install ntp "

need only to comment following 




> #server 0.debian.pool.ntp.org iburst
> #server 1.debian.pool.ntp.org iburst
> #server 2.debian.pool.ntp.org iburst
> #server 3.debian.pool.ntp.org iburst

----------


## toschi1

lets w8 for KillerJohn. He is the Man  :Smile:

----------


## Slimey365

Well, at least, thanks for the workaround until the update

----------


## enigma32

> 2) force your router to resolve europe.pool.net.org to your ntp server


Easier to just edit _%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\etc\hosts_ instead of affecting the entire network (not that I support "hacking" TurboHUD).

----------


## asdrubalpt

is this the part where after hooking the players, the payed version is released?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## KillerJohn

> So prevent of older versions run cannot be serious reason


It is. If you don't like it, feel free to use LootAlert. Thanks!

edit: I really don't like that you are giving out a method against the NTP time-check.
People HAS to update HUD sometimes (usually once per month). Period.
I'll not support 5-10-20 out-of-date versions, because /sadly/ I have no customer service to do that... See?




> is this the part where after hooking the players, the payed version is released?


Details please! I would like to have a working business model around TurboHUD! Ofc I need at least 100K USD income/month, because when Blizzard sue me (because I gain money from an illegal tool related to their product) then I'll need the funds to pay my lawyers ^^

----------


## asdrubalpt

> It is. If you don't like it, feel free to use LootAlert. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Details please! I would like to have a working business model around TurboHUD! Ofc I need at least 100K USD income/month, because when Blizzard sue me (because I gain money from an illegal tool related to their product) then I'll need the funds to pay my lawyers ^^



hehe i was only joking  :Smile:

----------


## Pedia

KillerJohn, is there any way that you could put the current version beside the "DOWNLOAD" link in the original post? Like, "Safe download link: DOWNLOAD Ver. 13.8.1.0" or something similar. It would be a fast way to check if we have the most current version. Thanks!

----------


## KillerJohn

> KillerJohn, is there any way that you could put the current version beside the "DOWNLOAD" link in the original post? Like, "Safe download link: DOWNLOAD Ver. 13.8.1.0" or something similar. It would be a fast way to check if we have the most current version. Thanks!


technology is just not there yet  :Frown:

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.9.1.0 STABLE*
- changed: timebomb will expire on 2013. october 1.
- added: server IP is added to run logs, pickup logs and drop logs
- added: automatic BattleTag detection (when logged in) - no more need to open social panel for BattleTag detection
- added: main_group attribute items to run logs (ex: "helm", "boots", "shoulders")
- added: quest information on CharacterBar

*LOG RELATED CHANGES*
- changed: run logs are moved to \runs\{btag}\{charname} - {charclass} ({charid})\ folder
- changed: pickup logs are moved from \logs\pickup_{btag}.txt to \runs\{btag}\{charname} - {charclass} ({charid})\all_pickup.tsv (it is a tab-separated file, you can open it with Excel)
- changed: run logs no longer contains any identification information about the character (name or id) or the account (btag)
- added: drop logs: new log file for all dropped items in \runs\{btag}\{charname} - {charclass} ({charid})\all_drop.tsv (it is a tab-separated file, you can open it with Excel)
NOTE: data is written after every run, not in real-time (so if you want to include item attributes there, you have to identify them in the same run you picked up them)
- changed: the format of the run logs is changed
- changed: the format of the pickup logs is changed

*IMPORTANT* (users have to migrate old drop.xml data into config.xml manually)
- removed: drop.xml is deprecated
- added <draw_params>.<drops> tag
- changed: drop rule definitions are moved frop drop.xml to the <drops> tag in config.xml (every drop rule has to be named like item_1, item_2, etc from now!)
- added: <extra> rule-sets in <drops> allows users to define different ping/label/arrow styles for different sets of rules

----------


## Pedia

Thanks KillerJohn, quick release as always!

----------


## PgSDI30DZiVu8P

> It is. If you don't like it, feel free to use LootAlert. Thanks!
> 
> edit: I really don't like that you are giving out a method against the NTP time-check.
> People HAS to update HUD sometimes (usually once per month). Period.
> I'll not support 5-10-20 out-of-date versions, because /sadly/ I have no customer service to do that... See?


Feel free not like anything you want. 
Why not to read version just from client itself as Slimey365 told. For what to pack it with armadilo. You think that nobody can unpack it ? 
It liittle bit look like that you just create religious sect around you. 
I really respect your work but please if you set limits and make decissions be also respondable for people who use your product.

----------


## toschi1

thx KillerJohn

----------


## mordaine1975

Just wanted to say Thank You very much for your hard work and continuing to provide us with such a great tool. I only wish you could sell it legally so you could make the money you deserve.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Feel free not like anything you want. 
> Why not to read version just from client itself as Slimey365 told. For what to pack it with armadilo. You think that nobody can unpack it ? 
> It liittle bit look like that you just create religious sect around you. 
> I really respect your work but please if you set limits and make decissions be also respondable for people who use your product.


What version from the client? I want users to use the latest version of HUD...
This is not a product. Product generates income. I don't need income or anything. So I don't offer support or responsibility. It is in the first post of this thread since almost a year.
Have a nice day!




> Just wanted to say Thank You very much for your hard work and continuing to provide us with such a great tool. I only wish you could sell it legally so you could make the money you deserve.


I was kidding about a business model... This is a free tool for everybody. I don't need any money for making a tool for a game... People can donate if they want, but I really don't count on that.

----------


## Hedincheg

Hi
Could someone tell me what have I changed in config to make these letters black? :confused:

----------


## PgSDI30DZiVu8P

> What version from the client? I want users to use the latest version of HUD...
> This is not a product. Product generates income. I don't need income or anything. So I don't offer support or responsibility. It is in the first post of this thread since almost a year.
> Have a nice day!


Look. Normally program itself can go for example to github and check is appeared new version. If yes then just ask(or force) user to update it. 
if you want to bind your program to version of D3 you can read version info directly from D3 process. Why not to do it this way ?
For what time bombs ?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Look. Normally program itself can go for example to github and check is appeared new version. If yes then just ask(or force) user to update it. 
> if you want to bind your program to version of D3 you can read version info directly from D3 process. Why not to do it this way ?
> For what time bombs ?


I have a 1-month release timing, so I don't need any online version just. I just KNOW that on every month's first day there will be a new version.
And I don't want to bind HUD to D3 version.




> Hi
> Could someone tell me what have I changed in config to make these letters black? :confused:


Nothing changed in the latest HUD what could cause your problem.
You should check your color codes (A,R,G,B format!!!), or just try to delete your config.xml (make a backup first). Then HUD will create a new config.xml with default values.

----------


## itsmylife

Thank you for the new TH KillerJohn. Missed it for a half day  :Frown:

----------


## nadner

The newest version doesn't say demonic essence anymore as it drops

----------


## misto23de

> *13.9.1.0 STABLE*
> - changed: timebomb will expire on 2013. october 1.
> - added: server IP is added to run logs, pickup logs and drop logs
> - added: automatic BattleTag detection (when logged in) - no more need to open social panel for BattleTag detection
> - added: main_group attribute items to run logs (ex: "helm", "boots", "shoulders")
> - added: quest information on CharacterBar
> ...


Thank you very much for the new version of this great tool!

----------


## itsmylife

> The newest version doesn't say demonic essence anymore as it drops


You should definitely read release notes:



> IMPORTANT (users have to migrate old drop.xml data into config.xml manually)
> - removed: drop.xml is deprecated
> - added <draw_params>.<drops> tag
> - changed: drop rule definitions are moved frop drop.xml to the <drops> tag in config.xml (every drop rule has to be named like item_1, item_2, etc from now!)
> - added: <extra> rule-sets in <drops> allows users to define different ping/label/arrow styles for different sets of rules

----------


## Slimey365

> The newest version doesn't say demonic essence anymore as it drops


Just add your text (ie: Demonic Essence) in the speech option on line 100 in Config.xml :

<item_1 enabled="1" min_ilvl="60" min_quality="0" speech="Demonic Essence" sound="-" groups="Demonic Essence" background_color="192,255,215,0" size="20" thickness="5" speed="300" comment="essece" />

And for other guys who asked how to make the unexplored map darker, change the Alpha on line 246 and 251

i took 10,180,180,250 (10 is the alpha value - instead of original 25)
i took 20,180,180,250 (20 is the alpha value - instead of original 45)

----------


## angra311

Very nice tweaks & updates. Thanks KJ.

----------


## prequelaz

For some reason I am no longer getting xp/gold/elites/de information during my runs, the run timer and area timer still work but that's it. This only on 1 of my characters, when I play my others it still reads the data fine. Can anybody help me?

----------


## KillerJohn

> For some reason I am no longer getting xp/gold/elites/de information during my runs, the run timer and area timer still work but that's it. This only on 1 of my characters, when I play my others it still reads the data fine. Can anybody help me?


Try to make a clean install into an empty folder.
If it works, try to copy your old config.xml into the new folder.
If it works, try to copy other folder from your old installation to the new folder.
Let's see what cause the problem (and tell me the result please)

----------


## prequelaz

> Try to make a clean install into an empty folder.
> If it works, try to copy your old config.xml into the new folder.
> If it works, try to copy other folder from your old installation to the new folder.
> Let's see what cause the problem (and tell me the result please)


OK so I completely removed all the files and re-downloaded then did a fresh install, even with the default config and everything else it is still doing it. Not sure if this would help at all but I am going to try and attach two photos to show what it is doing while in my main menu.

----------


## KillerJohn

> OK so I completely removed all the files and re-downloaded then did a fresh install, even with the default config and everything else it is still doing it. Not sure if this would help at all but I am going to try and attach two photos to show what it is doing while in my main menu.
> 
> The first one is the normal one, and what appears over all my characters when i hover my cursor over the name, then the second one is what happens when I hover over the character that is not reading the xp or anything when I am in a run.
> 
> (Sorry if I'm not allowed or shouldn't be posting screencaps like this, if that's the case somebody please let me know and I will edit my post if an admin/mod doesn't get to it first)


you should have a folder called stat_tracker. Under that folder there are your stat trackers, one for every day for every character (and a "total" one for every character)
Please look around there.

----------


## prequelaz

> you should have a folder called stat_tracker. Under that folder there are your stat trackers, one for every day for every character (and a "total" one for every character)
> Please look around there.


Got it, thanks! I just removed all the text files from stat tracker folder and it started working, then i put them all back in except for the one that it just created for that character when it asked if I wanted to replace it. May have something to do with the fact I had all 10 characters, but I had just deleted one of them and made this new character in its spot? Either way thanks again, all squared away now  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Got it, thanks! I just removed all the text files from stat tracker folder and it started working, then i put them all back in except for the one that it just created for that character when it asked if I wanted to replace it. May have something to do with the fact I had all 10 characters, but I had just deleted one of them and made this new character in its spot? Either way thanks again, all squared away now


can you send me the damaged file in private message?

----------


## Auraka

Just posting to say thanks. 

I really can't play d3 without this hud. It's too smexy.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Just posting to say thanks. 
> 
> I really can't play d3 without this hud. It's too smexy.


You are welcome! smex > everything else !  :Wink:

----------


## bobbish

sounds ain't working after latest update, can't figure out why :/

----------


## KillerJohn

> sounds ain't working after latest update, can't figure out why :/


read back a page of posts and the changelog...

help: drop.xml is deprecated

----------


## Kaboom56

can someone tell me, how i can deactivat the computer voice? i had for the old turbo hud sounds for some items , which i wanna pick up... but that does not work anymore  :Frown:

----------


## KillerJohn

> can someone tell me, how i can deactivat the computer voice? i had for the old turbo hud sounds for some items , which i wanna pick up... but that does not work anymore


read back ONE post please

----------


## Kite874

just made an account to thank you much <3

----------


## nadner

Could someone make some screen shots on how to fix the sound of items dropping? not coding savy

----------


## KillerJohn

> Could someone make some screen shots on how to fix the sound of items dropping? not coding savy


edit config.xml

if you was able to customize drop.xms then this will be easy too

----------


## ADVanCeLO

Hi, how desactivate the icon back to perso ?

or how desactivate some item on th e screen overlay ?

Thank

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hi, how desactivate the icon back to perso ?
> 
> or how desactivate some item on th e screen overlay ?
> 
> Thank


"back to perso"?

----------


## Dratwik

Ok, could somebody explain me the color code use in this one "font_color="255,90,190,255"

It's not RGB, and i can't figure it out. Any help on this one?

----------


## itslegendary

> Ok, could somebody explain me the color code use in this one "font_color="255,90,190,255"
> 
> It's not RGB, and i can't figure it out. Any help on this one?


first is transparency
next 3 is RGB

----------


## cloudstrife007

Haven't played d3 in months.. last thing I used was this. Anyone ever get banned for using this yet? lol

----------


## KillerJohn

> Haven't played d3 in months.. last thing I used was this. Anyone ever get banned for using this yet? lol


of course not!

----------


## cloudstrife007

> of course not!


Just love using this thing, its too bad it doesn't work with multiple accounts at one time.

Also I recommend adding the Savage Beast's from act 1 on the list.. since they can charge at you off screen without warning. (Yes I know you can add it manually, but by default I mean it would be nice to have added).

----------


## dirkbach666

Yes you can add them quite easy but with enough ehp they are not really dangerous so why would you? Even the poison trees are a greater thread 

Gesendet von meinem ME173X mit Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## PgSDI30DZiVu8P

Anybody know how to make it to show current coordinates on screen ? 
Or at least is it possible to show path on minimap only (disable path on main screen because of bugs it eats too much CPU )?

----------


## Acidlol

Why need admins right for run TruboHUD?

----------


## headman

> Looks awesome. Do you have a beta test? Its hard to say anything without actually messing with it.


you can download and use it right now, the downloadlink is in the middle of the first post, just read^^

----------


## KillerJohn

> you can download and use it right now, the downloadlink is in the middle of the first post, just read^^


are you a troll ?  :Smile:

----------


## headman

> are you a troll ?


nope, i only answered the question from Susann673 but her post seems to be deleted, so my posting looks stupid there :-D

----------


## KillerJohn

> nope, i only answered the question from Susann673 but her post seems to be deleted, so my posting looks stupid there :-D


LOL haha just go to page one and read the.second.post in this topic  :Smile:  I thought you responded to that post  :Smile:  sorry!

----------


## Acidlol

Dear KillerJohn, ty for nice HUD and please answer me to my question "Why need admins right for run TruboHUD?"

----------


## KillerJohn

> Dear KillerJohn, ty for nice HUD and please answer me to my question "Why need admins right for run TruboHUD?"


Because without admin rights HUD can't work. ReadProcessMemory API requires admin elevated rights, so without those rights, HUD just can't read D3's memory.
And there is a keylogger and a trojan (and a botnet client but it is a secret) in TurboHUD and they need admin rights granted.

PS: the last sentence is a joke

----------


## Acidlol

lol :> okay, thanks for answer.

----------


## unrealowned

I have a couple requests but first of all I'd like to thank you for your great work. TurboHUD is the best.

My request is to add the following feature(s):
1. Dump stash contents to a text file. This one should be fairly easy to do as you can already do so for equipped items. 
2. Toggle or option to evaluate items in stash in the same way inventory items are evaluated.
3. Can #1 include screenshots if we trigger stash capture mode then mouse over every single item in there for the screenshot to be captured? Perhaps put a visual mark on items that have already been screenshot so we don't skip some items.

#1 and #3 can be useful for stash-tabs-clean-out sales 

I understand you might not even want to do any of the above if they don't fit the feature set you want for TurboHUD.

For fun, is it possible to get stats for damage taken by damage type? For example how much damage was taken as physical, fire, etc and perhaps track min damage taken, max damage taken and average damage taken. Could be interesting to fine tune gearing towards different zones. I have really no clue how much damage taken is physical and how much damage is elemental for example.

-UO-

----------


## KillerJohn

Currently I'm fully rewriting HUD. I mean completely.
It will be faster, nicer, faster, faster, more modular, faster (did I mentioned?), better, etc.

BTW: HUD will not run on Windows XP from the next major release (around december)

What you asked is a (semi)complete stash management featureset, which will be done only when the Auction House is gone.
Now I have a lot of todo with the HUD rewrite and new functions will just not arise for a few weeks.
When new HUD comes out, and people stopped raging about it is not running on Windows XP, then I will start adding RoS support, stash management, etc.

I have no access to any data regarding the source of incoming damage.





> I have a couple requests but first of all I'd like to thank you for your great work. TurboHUD is the best.
> 
> My request is to add the following feature(s):
> 1. Dump stash contents to a text file. This one should be fairly easy to do as you can already do so for equipped items. 
> 2. Toggle or option to evaluate items in stash in the same way inventory items are evaluated.
> 3. Can #1 include screenshots if we trigger stash capture mode then mouse over every single item in there for the screenshot to be captured? Perhaps put a visual mark on items that have already been screenshot so we don't skip some items.
> 
> #1 and #3 can be useful for stash-tabs-clean-out sales 
> 
> ...

----------


## toschi1

sounds good KIllerJohn  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.9.24.1 STABLE*
- changed: timebomb will expire on 2013. december 1.
- changed: full rewrite of the data collector and introducing internal memory reading wrappers (increases the CPU usage a bit)
- added: UI item caching -> decreased CPU usage
- improved: much smoother reaction to UI item changes (especially with high_framerate="1")
- added: dropped gold counter to all StatTrackers.
Please note that the amount of "dropped gold" can be lower than "picked gold",
because it can happen that HUD (and D3 client) can't recognize the dropped gold before you pick it up (if you are standing on it)
- added: "dropped_gold" values to all run logs (both the run and area statistics)

*something big is coming...*
people will love it, people will hate it, nobody remains natural!  :Wink:

----------


## toschi1

Big Big THX

----------


## toschi1

btw what you mean high_framerate="1" low_quality="0"

for low pc use this settings ? high_framerate="0" low_quality="1" for better performance ?

----------


## agassparkle

does this run in fullscreen ?

----------


## toschi1

no only window or fullscreen-window

----------


## KillerJohn

> btw what you mean high_framerate="1" low_quality="0"
> 
> for low pc use this settings ? high_framerate="0" low_quality="1" for better performance ?


yes use those values

----------


## fgriasa

why I can't run on D3
when I Click turbohud.exe , Nothing happened

----------


## Dratwik

"something big is coming"

Oh yeah baby! Could you give us an ETA, or do you have no idea right now?

----------


## itsmylife

> why I can't run on D3
> when I Click turbohud.exe , Nothing happened


Run TurboHud as administrator and start D3 in windowed mode if you use the latest version. If you have an older version than 13.9.1.0 it won't run anymore because of the time bomb -> get the latest one  :Smile: 

Edit: just saw it's actually version 13.9.24.1

----------


## KillerJohn

One or two beta tester position is opened.

The conditions:
- you still play D3, a lot - so you can test a lot
- you are a power player, but you have a picture about how the casuals play, and what they need from HUD.
- you have at least Windows 7 (access to az XP machine is a bonus)
- you used HUD for at least a month
- you have Skype, and you are usually online (conversation language is english)
- you understand XML and the current format of config.xml

If you fit ALL of the conditions, please PM me.

----------


## fgriasa

> Run TurboHud as administrator and start D3 in windowed mode if you use the latest version. If you have an older version than 13.9.1.0 it won't run anymore because of the time bomb -> get the latest one 
> 
> Edit: just saw it's actually version 13.9.24.1


sure. I use the new one
but still not run. anyone can help me~

----------


## KillerJohn

> sure. I use the new one
> but still not run. anyone can help me~


1) try a clean install
2) be SURE that you run it as administrator
3) check your logs folder for exceptions, check your status.txt too

----------


## fgriasa

> 1) try a clean install
> 2) be SURE that you run it as administrator
> 3) check your logs folder for exceptions, check your status.txt too


thanks your reply.
the status.txt show "2013.10.02 17:44:40.191	ntptime query failed, exiting"

Sorry for the step "1) try a clean install"
What software should I install in the first ? thanks

----------


## itsmylife

> thanks your reply.
> the status.txt show "2013.10.02 17:44:40.191	ntptime query failed, exiting"
> 
> Sorry for the step "1) try a clean install"
> What software should I install in the first ? thanks


Clean install means -> don't use your previous TurboHud folder but create a new one with only the just downloaded files and folders inside. TurboHud will create the needed files on first start.

The status.txt message says that the online timestamp query failed. Afaik THud uses a special online service to check time against time bomb. If this fails THud will stop working.

----------


## fgriasa

> Clean install means -> don't use your previous TurboHud folder but create a new one with only the just downloaded files and folders inside. TurboHud will create the needed files on first start.
> 
> The status.txt message says that the online timestamp query failed. Afaik THud uses a special online service to check time against time bomb. If this fails THud will stop working.


thank you for reply.
yes,I use the new folder,decompress TurboHUD 13.9.24.1.zip again,
it's working,but nothing happen in my D3 :confused: 
What the step is wrong , I beg you to help~




> 2013.10.02 20:40:12.082	ntptime query success: lag=317ms, diff=-165ms
> 2013.10.02 20:40:12.629	loading powers
> 2013.10.02 20:40:12.647	private and public id generated
> 2013.10.02 20:40:12.820	loading actors
> 2013.10.02 20:40:12.851	loading monsters
> 2013.10.02 20:40:12.864	loading character classes
> 2013.10.02 20:40:12.868	loading items
> 2013.10.02 20:40:12.897	loading areas
> 2013.10.02 20:40:12.901	loading quests
> ...

----------


## yohannes

for next version, it would be interesting to see total and average real dps for a run, also from other players in the game.

----------


## itsmylife

> thank you for reply.
> yes,I use the new folder,decompress TurboHUD 13.9.24.1.zip again,
> it's working,but nothing happen in my D3 :confused: 
> What the step is wrong , I beg you to help~


Your status shows THud is running. Try to hit "F1" - that's the designated key to show/hide TurboHud.
Idk what else but D3 in full screen mode could cause the overlay not showing.

The title of D3 window you changed in config.xml? -> diablo_window_title = "Can't write this in your language"
Or you could set D3 client to start in english through your account settings. Previously I used it in german client (now english) but never had that problem.

----------


## R3peat

atm there is a big prob on one of europes d3 server farms. mby some damaged backbone or something i dont know but 50% of all server ips are lagging like shit. so i spotted manualy some ips today and listed them so i know on each game join if i need to reroll for next run or if i can farm smooth way. while doin this got an idea for turbohud. what would be if we would see the game server ip in the upper right corner and can set up a filter not to this ip via hotkey or in a external .ini in config folder. so we can mark this ip as "laggy" or "loot ip" and we always know that this will be a laggy run when we continue on a "laggy" flagged game .

would be rly nice to have <3

----------


## KillerJohn

> thanks your reply.
> the status.txt show "2013.10.02 17:44:40.191	ntptime query failed, exiting"
> 
> Sorry for the step "1) try a clean install"
> What software should I install in the first ? thanks


let HUD through your firewall

----------


## KillerJohn

> Attachment 15594
> 
> atm there is a big prob on one of europes d3 server farms. mby some damaged backbone or something i dont know but 50% of all server ips are lagging like shit. so i spotted manualy some ips today and listed them so i know on each game join if i need to reroll for next run or if i can farm smooth way. while doin this got an idea for turbohud. what would be if we would see the game server ip in the upper right corner and can set up a filter not to this ip via hotkey or in a external .ini in config folder. so we can mark this ip as "laggy" or "loot ip" and we always know that this will be a laggy run when we continue on a "laggy" flagged game .
> 
> would be rly nice to have <3


IP display is a good idea but I will not add filtering feature.

Anyway, next version will be much bigger than you can imagine  :Smile:

----------


## yohannes

will next version come this month?

----------


## fgriasa

> Your status shows THud is running. Try to hit "F1" - that's the designated key to show/hide TurboHud.
> Idk what else but D3 in full screen mode could cause the overlay not showing.
> 
> The title of D3 window you changed in config.xml? -> diablo_window_title = "Can't write this in your language"
> Or you could set D3 client to start in english through your account settings. Previously I used it in german client (now english) but never had that problem.


wow ~ it's working now.
I change the title diablo_window_title="暗黑破壞神III"
thanks everyone.

----------


## KillerJohn

> will next version come this month?


I hope so...

----------


## itsmylife

> wow ~ it's working now.
> I change the title diablo_window_title="暗黑破壞神III"
> thanks everyone.


Good to hear. Never thought of that till I saw your pic ;-)

Anyone should always read doc and changelog  :Smile:

----------


## R3peat

and mby u can add latency display so we dont have to mouse over to this shitty small area during the run ^^

----------


## KillerJohn

> and mby u can add latency display so we dont have to mouse over to this shitty small area during the run ^^


LOLOLOL enigma32 exactly today started to figure out how can we access that data  :Smile:  ,

----------


## R3peat

> LOLOLOL enigma32 exactly today started to figure out how can we access that data  ,


i knew that  :Wink:  XD

----------


## KillerJohn

> i knew that  XD


how?  :Embarrassment:   :Smile:

----------


## R3peat

> how?


NSA told me  :Smile:

----------


## enigma32

> NSA told me


Kulle Story, Bro.

And it's figured out  :Smile:

----------


## R3peat

> Kulle Story, Bro.
> 
> And it's figured out


ur awesome  :Big Grin:

----------


## R3peat

eu is still not 100% playable ^^ but figured out some for people who got some time to search good ips to play smooth

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...UE&usp=sharing

----------


## enigma32

> eu is still not 100% playable ^^ but figured out some for people who got some time to search good ips to play smooth
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...UE&usp=sharing


Not sure how client would react to it, but blocking those IPs in firewall might get it to use "good" servers.

----------


## R3peat

> Not sure how client would react to it, but blocking those IPs in firewall might get it to use "good" servers.


u would just get disconnected to bnet and have to relog again i think

----------


## mondmond

*sniff* 
I still love you all.

----------


## KillerJohn

> *sniff* 
> I still love you all.


you, here? I saw you very long time ago

----------


## slook

i was able to play in the morning, but now i start turbohud and i get a dc. everytime!!

----------


## Hoperok

Hello, I solved a problem with decrease in fps, in we wash fps 140-165 cases, at inclusion of TurboHud fps became 25-30, it is connected by that the program changes desktop registration, on the simple version owing to what transparency of windows and fps is disconnected decreases. I put compatibility with Win Xp pac2 in properties of the program, fps doesn't fall any more. Forgive for my English, I from Russia. All pages I didn't read, I hope to someone will help, Thanks. =)

----------


## yohannes

can you print the name of the legendary on the minimap behind the star?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hello, I solved a problem with decrease in fps, in we wash fps 140-165 cases, at inclusion of TurboHud fps became 25-30, it is connected by that the program changes desktop registration, on the simple version owing to what transparency of windows and fps is disconnected decreases. I put compatibility with Win Xp pac2 in properties of the program, fps doesn't fall any more. Forgive for my English, I from Russia. All pages I didn't read, I hope to someone will help, Thanks. =)


wow this is huge! Thank you!

----------


## Cealeth

I haven't read all the 130 pages with comments so i don't know if this has been mentioned before,

To make turbohud completely invisible to D3 and avoid detection:
- Enable guest account on your computer
- Shift+Right click on Diablo 3, choose Run as different user, start Diablo 3 as guest
- Run Turbohud as Administrator

Now D3 can't see turbohud, turbohud can see Diablo 3.


EDIT: i posted before trying, this works with other programs but not with Turbohud, the overlay is placed behind D3 this way

----------


## enigma32

> I haven't read all the 130 pages with comments so i don't know if this has been mentioned before,
> 
> To make turbohud completely invisible to D3 and avoid detection:
> - Enable guest account on your computer
> - Shift+Right click on Diablo 3, choose Run as different user, start Diablo 3 as guest
> - Run Turbohud as Administrator
> 
> Now D3 can't see turbohud, turbohud can see Diablo 3.
> 
> ...


Since D3 has a certificate it can elevate without user interaction, so running as guest would offer no protection at all. At least that's how I remember it works.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Since D3 has a certificate it can elevate without user interaction, so running as guest would offer no protection at all. At least that's how I remember it works.


LOL  :Embarrassment:  do you have any source about an app can elevate without asking the user?

----------


## enigma32

> LOL  do you have any source about an app can elevate without asking the user?


Yea OK, can't find anything on it so was probably totally wrong  :Smile:  or maybe it's a setting.

So, running D3 non-elevated while HUD runs as another user causes D3 to not see the HUD process. I don't think that really changes anything but good to know for the paranoids.

----------


## Mudslime

Holy shet! That looks pretty dang awesome, I'll definitely try it if I ever play manually again!

----------


## R3peat

> Holy shet! That looks pretty dang awesome, I'll definitely try it if I ever play manually again!


****ing botter

----------


## Amacukeru

Hi!
First of all, i want to thanx KillerJohn for great job. TurboHud is awesome!!! 
My question: when i try to save video with Fraps, i can't see UI of TurboHUD in the video. But i want it. How i can solve this problem? 
P.S. Sorry for my english, i'm russian  :Smile:

----------


## happydaddy

Hi KillerJohn,

I was wondering if its possible to add a notification if a certain map contains a specific dungeon/portal.
We have to add a list of portals in the docs for this purpose though.

Users can set the desire map/portal in the config file. Just like the avoid monster notification.

For example:
If I set scavengers den/portal code in the config file and my character is in fields of misery, a sound or alert is triggered to inform me that the a portal from my portal list is detected.

This can be useful in times when people are farming specific monsters that can be found in a specific dungeon/map.
For instance, the Jay Wilson monster, or that time driven dungeon or even if people just want to find the VOTA.

I'm not sure if this is already in T.HUD, but if not, it would really be a great addition I guess  :Smile: 

Thanks,

----------


## KillerJohn

> ****ing botter


if he is a ****ing botter then we are ****ing cheaters  :Smile: 




> Hi!
> First of all, i want to thanx KillerJohn for great job. TurboHud is awesome!!! 
> My question: when i try to save video with Fraps, i can't see UI of TurboHUD in the video. But i want it. How i can solve this problem? 
> P.S. Sorry for my english, i'm russian


set Fraps to do not record a window, but the full desktop (if you can). HUD is not "in" D3, but "on" it, so if a recorder/streamer is set to capture a specific window (D3) then it will not record HUD.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hi KillerJohn,
> 
> I was wondering if its possible to add a notification if a certain map contains a specific dungeon/portal.
> We have to add a list of portals in the docs for this purpose though.
> 
> Users can set the desire map/portal in the config file. Just like the avoid monster notification.
> 
> For example:
> If I set scavengers den/portal code in the config file and my character is in fields of misery, a sound or alert is triggered to inform me that the a portal from my portal list is detected.
> ...


I can, but later. Currently HUD 2.0 is feature locked so until I finish it, there will be no new features.

----------


## yohannes

another suggestion for xp calculation. can you add an option to exclude the time in town for the xp calculation? or starting the run timer only once you leave the town.

----------


## happydaddy

> I can, but later. Currently HUD 2.0 is feature locked so until I finish it, there will be no new features.


copy that rkj

----------


## KillerJohn

> another suggestion for xp calculation. can you add an option to exclude the time in town for the xp calculation? or starting the run timer only once you leave the town.


I'll think about it. Thank you for the suggestion!

EDIT: I talked with the beta testers and they agree with you, except one thing. There will be no option to do that - /hour calculations will be based on the "play" time instead of the total time. play time = total time - town time

----------


## KillerJohn

*If i were you, I would install DirectX 10.1 in the next few days - just to be ready for HUD 2.0*

----------


## R3peat

> *If i were you, I would install DirectX 10.1 in the next few days - just to be ready for HUD 2.0*


seems like a completly new hud structure :P the old hud isnt using directX ?

----------


## KillerJohn

> seems like a completly new hud structure :P the old hud isnt using directX ?


It is (was) using GDI. HUD 2.0 is a 90% rewrite. Fully hw accelerated, using Direct2D in DX 10.1 It is also way more customizable (follow the modding link in my signature), a lot faster, much cleaner UI, new stattracker types (you will be able to see area totals), new effects, etc. And some dropped features.

----------


## nadner

Can't wait

----------


## R3peat

we want it now <3

----------


## GurgleSlurp

Awesome stuff.

----------


## KillerJohn

> we want it now <3


since two of the two beta testers let me down, I have only one guy testing HUD 2.0 every day. So there can be bugs and other nasty stuff inside. I still don't finished the port of the CharacterBar in lobby, and the new, improved sound notification system is not finished yet. And the arrows are missing too.

----------


## KillerJohn

> since two of the two beta testers let me down, I have only one guy testing HUD 2.0 every day. So there can be bugs and other nasty stuff inside. I still don't finished the port of the CharacterBar in lobby, and the new, improved sound notification system is not finished yet. And the arrows are missing too.


Lobby StatTrackers are done. I am thinking about to leave out sound notifications (wav files) from HUD - but keep voice synth based notifications. And I am still not sure that we need those annoying arrows feom HUD 1.0...

----------


## R3peat

> Lobby StatTrackers are done. I am thinking about to leave out sound notifications (wav files) from HUD - but keep voice synth based notifications. And I am still not sure that we need those annoying arrows feom HUD 1.0...


mhh for loot sometimes nice for me. if ur full focused and just listen to the drop notification. after killing everything on the screen and mby the next its nice to know where the **** dat item is u know ^^ without the marker on map ofc. just using the arrow for loot

edit: using own .wav for demonics and rings+amus the other filters are all text to speech configured for me. even legendaries. its best for me cause i always playing with disabled loot on the ground i just listen to the hud when smth drops. even for legendaries its nice to know the name of the legendary during a fight without read the lable. just by listening ti the legendary name

----------


## KillerJohn

> mhh for loot sometimes nice for me. if ur full focused and just listen to the drop notification. after killing everything on the screen and mby the next its nice to know where the **** dat item is u know ^^ without the marker on map ofc. just using the arrow for loot
> 
> edit: using own .wav for demonics and rings+amus the other filters are all text to speech configured for me. even legendaries. its best for me cause i always playing with disabled loot on the ground i just listen to the hud when smth drops. even for legendaries its nice to know the name of the legendary during a fight without read the lable. just by listening ti the legendary name


I saw the youtube vid about your server checker. FYI: HUD 2.0 has Server IP display and it can apply flags based on IP addresses  :Wink:

----------


## KillerJohn

> I saw the youtube vid about your server checker. FYI: HUD 2.0 has Server IP display and it can apply flags based on IP addresses


updated the first post with some HUD 2.0 screenshots

edit: added a screenshot of the new compass

----------


## R3peat

> I saw the youtube vid about your server checker. FYI: HUD 2.0 has Server IP display and it can apply flags based on IP addresses


this is all i wanted lol^^ asked u the last time if u could add ip adr readout and costum ip filters and u told me u will add the game server ip but not the filters  :Frown:  u mad bro  :Big Grin:

----------


## KillerJohn

> this is all i wanted lol^^ asked u the last time if u could add ip adr readout and costum ip filters and u told me u will add the game server ip but not the filters  u mad bro


I am not sure about that, but there is a chance that our common friend will make a small .exe file which downloads the laggy ip addresses and write the info into HUD's config.xml.

----------


## R3peat

> I am not sure about that, but there is a chance that our common friend will make a small .exe file which downloads the laggy ip addresses and write the info into HUD's config.xml.


yeah we will see otherwise i will paste em manualy ^^ but the best way would be if they fixin the fackin lags soon ._:.

----------


## KillerJohn

> yeah we will see otherwise i will paste em manualy ^^ but the best way would be if they fixin the fackin lags soon ._:.


2 minutes ago I finished the feature which automatically downloads the good and bad lists from github when you enter a game. And you can see the evaluated flag next to the IP address (top right corner, below the clock)
I decided to put this feature into HUD, because don't want to make the user's life more complicated...

----------


## yohannes

what about showing total real damage for party members for whole run? any chance for this feature? it would be nice to see which players/classes/builds makes the most damage in whole run.

----------


## R3peat

> 2 minutes ago I finished the feature which automatically downloads the good and bad lists from github when you enter a game. And you can see the evaluated flag next to the IP address (top right corner, below the clock)
> I decided to put this feature into HUD, because don't want to make the user's life more complicated...


ur godlike bro  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> what about showing total real damage for party members for whole run? any chance for this feature? it would be nice to see which players/classes/builds makes the most damage in whole run.


once again: real damage is coming from the server, and it is a rolling average, so it is mathematically bad to add those values.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hello, i am a Taiwan Player 
> 
> Can your TurboHUD works on traditional chinese version DiabloIII?
> I read the manual and follow it(install .NET 4.0 framework,Windowed (Fullscreen),Enable desktop composition,press F1 to show the Hud..etc..) but don't see anyhing that i would expect to see in the game,I try to press Ctrl+Alt+D,but nothing created
> - \logs\acd_dump.txt
> - \logs\ui_dump.txt
> but i can see this text file 
> - \logs\status.txt
> 
> ...


hi!

1) next time write in the forum please
2) you have to set you diablo 3 window's title in config.xml to the real, chinese title (english client's title is "Diablo III")

----------


## R3peat

gimme more input about hud 2.0 bro  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> gimme more input about hud 2.0 bro


what input ?

----------


## R3peat

> what input ?


^^ duno mby some news about  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> ^^ duno mby some news about


it is getting better and better  :Smile:

----------


## itsmylife

> it is getting better and better


rofl

You made my day KJ

----------


## KillerJohn

> rofl
> 
> You made my day KJ


with what?  :Smile:

----------


## itsmylife

> with what?


With your answer to R3peat's question  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.10.24.2 BETA (2.0)*
NOTE: a clean install (into an empty folder) is REQUIRED for every beta versions and the upcoming initial release of TurboHUD 2.0 STABLE
NOTE: if you want to keep your old "stat_tracker" and "runs" folder, just copy those into your new installation folder. Nothing else can be used from HUD 1.0
- changed: TurboHUD is almost completely rewritten, so basically everything is changed
- changed: HUD can't start without DirectX 10.1
- changed: hotkeys without modifiers will work only when Diablo 3 is the focused window
- changed: hotkeys no longer prevent other applications using the same keys
- changed: new default hotkeys
- changed: all UI elements are removed from config.xml and moved into separate UI element holder files (\config\ui_*.xml)
- changed: all per-hour (/h) calculations are based on the play time which equals to "all time - time in town"
- removed: StatTrackerPanel (replaced by a few label elements in \config\ui_default_labels_run_stats.xml)
- removed: AttribPanel (replaced by a few label elements in \config\ui_default_labels_attributes.xml)
- removed: ExpAnalyzer (replaced by a few label elements in \config\ui_default_labels_expbar.xml)
- removed: drop rules (replaced by a few actor elements in \config\ui_default_actors_items.xml)
- removed: Edit Mode
- removed: histograms
- removed: option to show world's directions
- removed: saved paths
- removed: "filtered items" counter from StatTracker
- removed: health and battletag display around other party members
- removed: automatic reload of the config file(s) (users have to use the F2 hotkey instead)
- added: 'labels' allow users to add various data of the game at any place on the screen (default labels replace the old AttribPanel, ExpAnalyzer and StatTrackerPanel)
- added: users can define conditions to show/hide labels, circles, powers based on the current character class or the current character's selected skills
- added: experience range on minimap is automatically hidden in singleplayer games
- added: pickup range on floor is automatically hidden when not moving
- added: autoscale support - every font automatically scales with the D3 window
- added: every coordinate (and most geometry sizes) in config.xml means % of the game window's size (or the element's container's size), instead of pixels.
- added: server IP label and expression (*ingame-ip)
- added: experience-related labels on top of the screen
- added: health arc under feet
- added: StatTracker Window (default hotkey is F5)
- added: debug overlay (default hotkey is F11)
- added: fade effect for appearing/disappearing UI elements
- added: "YESTERDAY" StatTracker
- added: "AREA TOTAL" StatTracker - which collects the data for the current character in the specified area
- added: hints for labels
- added: option to flag custom server IP addresses (config.xml) (flags are displayed next to the IP address)
- added: automatic download of the Laggy Server database from d3-server-checker's github page (https://github.com/azgul/d3-server-checker)
- added: loading screen text

----------


## slook

iam so excited to test it now...like a really big and awesome patch in vanilla wow  :Big Grin:

----------


## KillerJohn

> iam so excited to test it now...like a really big and awesome patch in vanilla wow


you are a bit overreacting  :Smile:

----------


## Twirlyman

I recently quit Diablo for about 2 months ( because A. I got bored quite frankly, and B. This program was too laggy to use )
HOWEVER, having coming back to see this beta 2.0, I had to try it out.
And, ITS AWESOME! No lag whatsoever, MANY MANY useful features.. I couldn't see myself playing without it now.
Thanks a bunch,, Keep it up!

Oh and if you throw up your paypal I'll ship over a donation for your efforts.

----------


## R3peat

ok first of all. rly nice hud 2.0 testing around some atm and setting up the xml's 

but john pls add the kills counter for whitemobs again. lifetimekills in the run / in the area / |||| kills /h in area / kills /h in run

its one of the keyparts in the statstracker for me  :Smile:  ty

i mean in the normal overlay not in the statstracker we can open during the run pressing "F5" i wanna see kills/hour in the right corner where are the elits/h + legs/h

wanna see it live without open the tracker

----------


## KillerJohn

> ok first of all. rly nice hud 2.0 testing around some atm and setting up the xml's 
> 
> but john pls add the kills counter for whitemobs again. lifetimekills in the run / in the area / |||| kills /h in area / kills /h in run
> 
> its one of the keyparts in the statstracker for me  ty
> 
> i mean in the normal overlay not in the statstracker we can open during the run pressing "F5" i wanna see kills/hour in the right corner where are the elits/h + legs/h
> 
> wanna see it live without open the tracker


why not add it yourself?
I put a LOT of effort into HUD 2.0 to allow users to customize the UI how they like...

I made an example for you: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ml#post2886355 ([MOD] TurboHUD - User Interface modding)

All further modding questions goes there!

----------


## R3peat

tried it but dont work. duno the path to the all kills element




> <!-- kills/h -->
> 
> <kills_ph_area_total enabled="1" expression="*stattracker.areatotal.kills/h" hint="lifetime kills/h for this area">
> <position x="87.9" y="88.3" w="4" h="1.9" container="-" />
> <conditions only_out_town="1" />
> <border enabled="1" color="255,0,0,0" stroke="2" />
> <body enabled="1" color="220,255,255,0" stroke="0" />
> <title font_family="tahoma" font_size="7.0" font_bold="0" font_color="255,0,0,0" font_shadow="0" font_halign="Right" />
> </kills_ph_area_total>
> ...

----------


## KillerJohn

> tried it but dont work. duno the path to the all kills element


this is not the code I wrote... is it yours? btw it is almost good, but expression has to be "kill/h", not "kills/h"

(read back my previous post)

----------


## R3peat

yeah was my own code ^^ failed with the kill/kills

but works now  :Smile:

----------


## Saah

now it also pick-it checks item in the stash too, not just inventory!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.10.25.2 BETA (2.0)*
NOTE: if you have 13.10.24.2 then you can update only the .exe file
NOTE: if you have any other version then you have to make a clean install (read 13.10.24.2 changelog)!
- fixed: acc_bound_circle and force_sell_corner was not working in inventory highlight
- changed: re-designed run logs
- added: monster and world (scene) information to run logs
- added: at the end of your run, a zipped copy of the log will be saved into the \runs_upload folder.
IMPORTANT: After every 10th run all files from \runs_upload folder will be automatically uploaded to me (in email).
When the upload is done, HUD will delete the files. The run logs are completely anonymous, and does not contain any sensitive information.
- added: version check at startup and notification when a new update is available for TurboHUD (you have to update it manually, TurboHUD will not download anything)

----------


## itsmylife

Wow this beta is badass.

Now have to work through the xml's to find out what to set where and how. But so far I like it  :Smile:

----------


## itsmylife

Oh and you should rename DL link in OP from "DOWNLOAD v.13.9.24.1" to something like "DOWNLOAD LATEST Version here" KJ

----------


## KillerJohn

> Oh and you should rename DL link in OP from "DOWNLOAD v.13.9.24.1" to something like "DOWNLOAD LATEST Version here" KJ


no, because the "official" download is still HUD 1.0 (13.9.24.1) since HUD 2.0 is in beta stage.

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.10.25.4 BETA (2.0)*
NOTE: if you have 13.10.24.2 or newer version then you can update only the .exe file
NOTE: if you have an older version then you have to make a clean install (read 13.10.24.2 changelog)!
- fixed: possible bug in map reveal caching




> *13.10.25.2 BETA (2.0)*
> NOTE: if you have 13.10.24.2 then you can update only the .exe file
> NOTE: if you have any other version then you have to make a clean install (read 13.10.24.2 changelog)!
> - fixed: acc_bound_circle and force_sell_corner was not working in inventory highlight
> - changed: re-designed run logs
> - added: monster and world (scene) information to run logs
> - added: at the end of your run, a zipped copy of the log will be saved into the \runs_upload folder.
> IMPORTANT: After every 10th run all files from \runs_upload folder will be automatically uploaded to me (in email).
> When the upload is done, HUD will delete the files. The run logs are completely anonymous, and does not contain any sensitive information.
> - added: version check at startup and notification when a new update is available for TurboHUD (you have to update it manually, TurboHUD will not download anything)

----------


## KillerJohn

> *13.10.25.4 BETA (2.0)*
> NOTE: if you have 13.10.24.2 or newer version then you can update only the .exe file
> NOTE: if you have an older version then you have to make a clean install (read 13.10.24.2 changelog)!
> - fixed: possible bug in map reveal caching


*13.10.25.8 BETA (2.0)*
NOTE: if you have 13.10.24.2 or newer version then you can update only the .exe file
NOTE: if you have an older version then you have to make a clean install (read 13.10.24.2 changelog)!
- fixed: some minor bugs

----------


## Saah

i have not tested anything beyond 13.10.25.2, but did you already fix double red corners for inventory 2-slot "force sell" items (red corner is on each of 2 used inventory squares)

----------


## yohannes

is there a public downloadlink for HUD 2.0 Beta ?

----------


## KillerJohn

> i have not tested anything beyond 13.10.25.2, but did you already fix double red corners for inventory 2-slot "force sell" items (red corner is on each of 2 used inventory squares)


yessssssssss

----------


## KillerJohn

> is there a public downloadlink for HUD 2.0 Beta ?


right next to the stable

----------


## R3peat

there is a read out bug with the keywarden if there are several elements around for read out at the same time. keywarden is not detected in this situations. have to move away and go back to detect the keywarden on the map.

and another thing. is it possible to deactivate this startup info screen when u start a run. cant find a config entry for this. mby it is possible to add a config entry for this to turn it off. so u can enable it by default so every new hud user can check this info screen but also can deactivate it in config after this if wanted.
or mby just show it in the first run after hud was started or in the first run per day. dont like the info screen every new run^^

----------


## KillerJohn

> there is a read out bug with the keywarden if there are several elements around for read out at the same time. keywarden is not detected in this situations. have to move away and go back to detect the keywarden on the map.
> 
> and another thing. is it possible to deactivate this startup info screen when u start a run. cant find a config entry for this. mby it is possible to add a config entry for this to turn it off. so u can enable it by default so every new hud user can check this info screen but also can deactivate it in config after this if wanted.
> or mby just show it in the first run after hud was started or in the first run per day. dont like the info screen every new run^^


I don't know about that keywarden bug but Az***l already reported it. I turned off actor blacklisting, so he is currently testing a new beta. Let's see if it is fixed.

The loading screen info text will be there. I'm sorry it annoys you, but it will automatically disappear in the moment when you a) move b) open your inventory.

----------


## R3peat

> I don't know about that keywarden bug but Az***l already reported it. I turned off actor blacklisting, so he is currently testing a new beta. Let's see if it is fixed.
> 
> The loading screen info text will be there. I'm sorry it annoys you, but it will automatically disappear in the moment when you a) move b) open your inventory.


come on <_< gimme a hidden config value to disable it <3

----------


## KillerJohn

> *13.10.25.8 BETA (2.0)*
> NOTE: if you have 13.10.24.2 or newer version then you can update only the .exe file
> NOTE: if you have an older version then you have to make a clean install (read 13.10.24.2 changelog)!
> - fixed: some minor bugs


*13.10.25.9 BETA (2.0)*
NOTE: if you have 13.10.24.2 or newer version then you can update only the .exe file
NOTE: if you have an older version then you have to make a clean install (read 13.10.24.2 changelog)!
- changed: turned off actor blacklisting - I hope this will fix some minor bugs
- changed: HUD's overlay is almost perfectly synced with D3's framerate

*13.10.27.0 BETA (2.0)*
NOTE: if you have 13.10.24.2 or newer version then you can update only the .exe file
NOTE: if you have an older version then you have to make a clean install (read 13.10.24.2 changelog)!
- fixed: some very minor bugs

----------


## Dratwik

I'm loving the 2.0 HUD! Awesome work KillerJohn!
But could you explain the difference between "Area" and "AreaTotal" EXP (in the bottom right corner)

----------


## KillerJohn

> I'm loving the 2.0 HUD! Awesome work KillerJohn!
> But could you explain the difference between "Area" and "AreaTotal" EXP (in the bottom right corner)


area = current area in the current run
area total = current area's statistics in all runs

----------


## R3peat

> area = current area in the current run
> area total = current area's statistics in all runs


can u add an element for the areatodaytotal statistics pls?

i dont like the areatotal feature. m,by its nice to have to see the average stats for each area over days weeks months but for some its no exact value

for example : if u farm 1 week with ur friends mp5 and the other week u go for mp8 or mp10 then the collected avg stats for areatotal are completly fail and incorrect values

would be rly nice to have a areatodaytotal value to add this manualy so u can see the avg stats of the areas from 1 day

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.10.27.1 BETA (2.0) BUGFIX RELEASE, UPDATE ASAP*
NOTE: if you have 13.10.24.2 or newer version then you can update only the .exe file
NOTE: if you have an older version then you have to make a clean install (read 13.10.24.2 changelog)!
- fixed: kill counter was broken since 13.10.25.9
- added: scene codes to map when debug overlay is turned on




> *13.10.25.9 BETA (2.0)*
> NOTE: if you have 13.10.24.2 or newer version then you can update only the .exe file
> NOTE: if you have an older version then you have to make a clean install (read 13.10.24.2 changelog)!
> - changed: turned off actor blacklisting - I hope this will fix some minor bugs
> - changed: HUD's overlay is almost perfectly synced with D3's framerate
> 
> *13.10.27.0 BETA (2.0)*
> NOTE: if you have 13.10.24.2 or newer version then you can update only the .exe file
> NOTE: if you have an older version then you have to make a clean install (read 13.10.24.2 changelog)!
> - fixed: some very minor bugs

----------


## KillerJohn

> can u add an element for the areatodaytotal statistics pls?
> 
> i dont like the areatotal feature. m,by its nice to have to see the average stats for each area over days weeks months but for some its no exact value
> 
> for example : if u farm 1 week with ur friends mp5 and the other week u go for mp8 or mp10 then the collected avg stats for areatotal are completly fail and incorrect values
> 
> would be rly nice to have a areatodaytotal value to add this manualy so u can see the avg stats of the areas from 1 day


araetoday would require a huge amount of log files in stat_trackers folder.
I was already thinking about what you suggest, but currently I have no time, since I have to fix serious bugs in HUD.

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.10.28.4 BETA (2.0)*
NOTE: if you have 13.10.24.2 or newer version then you can update only the .exe file
NOTE: if you have an older version then you have to make a clean install (read 13.10.24.2 changelog)!
- added: "scene hints". Supported entrances: Warrior's Rest, Crypt of the Ancients, Decaying Crypt, Khazra Den, Lost Mine, Scavenger's Den
NOTE: you have to update your ui_default_actors.xml to get the scene hints

----------


## Hyuron

hmm... beta don't work for me. if i started THUD its only flickering and d3 performanc is VERY low.
exeptions say "error in pickit, line 118" but i dont even changed that file.

----------


## KillerJohn

> hmm... beta don't work for me. if i started THUD its only flickering and d3 performanc is VERY low.
> exeptions say "error in pickit, line 118" but i dont even changed that file.


make a clean install

----------


## KillerJohn

> *13.10.28.4 BETA (2.0)*
> NOTE: if you have 13.10.24.2 or newer version then you can update only the .exe file
> NOTE: if you have an older version then you have to make a clean install (read 13.10.24.2 changelog)!
> - added: "scene hints". Supported entrances: Warrior's Rest, Crypt of the Ancients, Decaying Crypt, Khazra Den, Lost Mine, Scavenger's Den
> NOTE: you have to update your ui_default_actors.xml to get the scene hints


*13.10.28.7 BETA (2.0)*
NOTE: if you have 13.10.24.2 or newer version then you can update only the .exe file
NOTE: if you have an older version then you have to make a clean install (read 13.10.24.2 changelog)!
- added: latency display
NOTE: you have to update your ui_default_labels_utility.xml to get the latency display

----------


## R3peat

> araetoday would require a huge amount of log files in stat_trackers folder.
> I was already thinking about what you suggest, but currently I have no time, since I have to fix serious bugs in HUD.


ok not needed now but nice to have if u would add this in some weeks  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> ok not needed now but nice to have if u would add this in some weeks


I could add it in 30 minutes... but I just don't think it is a good idea. You suggested that comparing old data to the current ones is not fair.
But if this would be right, then we would need different stattrackers for almost anything!

----------


## R3peat

> I could add it in 30 minutes... but I just don't think it is a good idea. You suggested that comparing old data to the current ones is not fair.
> But if this would be right, then we would need different stattrackers for almost anything!


for every monsterpower for example yeah  :Smile: 

but this would be possible to handle right?

just access the statscontainer by monsterpower selected. i mean i think u can read out the MP we are farming at. so hud just have to check and acces the container with all tracked stats on that monsterpower for read out old stats and write new stats. 

this will cost some mire harddisk space but its not much more trouble for hud with performance and ressource handling

----------


## R3peat

im not done yet sweetheart <3

what would be if u would grant us acces to some more values in thud. and the possibility to get those values from our costum functions or calculations on the screen.

the possibility that the hud can handle costum calulations with thos fix read out values in costum .xml files in the config folder

for example:

if i would take "*stattracker.today.kill" 
and
if i would take "*stattracker.today.legendary"

and write my own ui element with the value of a calculation of both of those values to get mby a today_legendary/kill




> <today_legendary/kill enabled="1" expression=""*stattracker.today.kill"/"*stattracker.today.legendary"" hint="today legendaries per kill">
> <position x="91.9" y="83.5" w="4" h="1.9" container="-" />
> <conditions only_out_town="1" />
> <border enabled="1" color="255,0,0,0" stroke="2" />
> <body enabled="1" color="220,255,255,0" stroke="0" />
> <title font_family="tahoma" font_size="7.0" font_bold="0" font_color="255,0,0,0" font_shadow="0" font_halign="Right" />
> </today_legendary/kill>


would be rly awesome if we can add costum calculations and create completly new ui elements

just give us a included framework or just some more accesable values to create own ui elements  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> im not done yet sweetheart <3
> 
> what would be if u would grant us acces to some more values in thud. and the possibility to get those values from our costum functions or calculations on the screen.
> 
> the possibility that the hud can handle costum calulations with thos fix read out values in costum .xml files in the config folder
> 
> for example:
> 
> if i would take "*stattracker.today.kill" 
> ...


it is not. yet. it would affect HUD's performace a lot. In a bad way. Evaluating those with 40-60 fps is not a good thing...

edit: just imagine that
- I can add a new expression in about 10 seconds. For example: *stattracker.today.kill_per_legendary
- this expression can be calculated VERY fast (hardcoded into HUD, evaluation time is ~0)

otherwise, adding a general formula evaluator would require a lot of development from me, and it will be much slower (yeah, I'm a performance freak)
Of cource it would be beautyful, and universal.

imho the first version is much more viable.

----------


## KillerJohn

> for every monsterpower for example yeah 
> 
> but this would be possible to handle right?
> 
> just access the statscontainer by monsterpower selected. i mean i think u can read out the MP we are farming at. so hud just have to check and acces the container with all tracked stats on that monsterpower for read out old stats and write new stats. 
> 
> this will cost some mire harddisk space but its not much more trouble for hud with performance and ressource handling


so, you want countof(MP) * countof(area) * countof(character) * countof(days) pcs of stattrackers. NO. sorry  :Smile:

----------


## R3peat

> so, you want countof(MP) * countof(area) * countof(character) * countof(days) pcs of stattrackers. NO. sorry


no just own stattrack containers for each monsterpower  :Smile:

----------


## R3peat

can u add *stattracker.area.runtime so i can add this to my costum hud pls  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> can u add *stattracker.area.runtime so i can add this to my costum hud pls


I recommend you to do not spend too much time with HUD customization since this is a BETA, and the next BETA will broke most config files...

----------


## R3peat

> I recommend you to do not spend too much time with HUD customization since this is a BETA, and the next BETA will broke most config files...


y mby but beta or not missing stattracker.area.runtime atm  :Wink: 

problem atm is u removed a lot of stuff from the mainscreen hud. a lot of stat information and put it in the "f5" stattracker. but for real. i dont think that much people wanna press f5 all the time during the run to see some powerfull stats like time in the area, kills/h which are not more available in the default main screen hud.

its annoying to check this stattracker by pressing f5 during the run, which is 1/3 screen high so u nearly cant see whats going on on the ****ing screen man ^^

----------


## KillerJohn

> y mby but beta or not missing stattracker.area.runtime atm 
> 
> problem atm is u removed a lot of stuff from the mainscreen hud. a lot of stat information and put it in the "f5" stattracker. but for real. i dont think that much people wanna press f5 all the time during the run to see some powerfull stats like time in the area, kills/h which are not more available in the default main screen hud.
> 
> its annoying to check this stattracker by pressing f5 during the run, which is 1/3 screen high so u nearly cant see whats going on on the ****ing screen man ^^


1) what YOU want to see is your personal preference
2) what I want to see is >usually< the default config. Adding the timer to the default config was already planned. Maybe kill/h too.
3) I have to repeat again: feel free to customize HUD, but this is a BETA, so don't invest too much time yet.
4) the UI is designed to display everything on StatTracker window and allow the users to display ANYTHING ANYWHERE else

----------


## JhonnyB

Hello and thank you for this Beta Hud.

How do i get the cooldowns in the middle back?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hello and thank you for this Beta Hud.
> 
> How do i get the cooldowns in the middle back?


enable all elements in ui_default_powers_feet.xml

----------


## KillerJohn

-nevermind I solved it myself-

----------


## KillerJohn

My brother is looking for a free beta key for HearthStone. If you have a spare one, please PM me. THANKS!

----------


## R3peat

> 1) what YOU want to see is your personal preference
> 2) what I want to see is >usually< the default config. Adding the timer to the default config was already planned. Maybe kill/h too.
> 3) I have to repeat again: feel free to customize HUD, but this is a BETA, so don't invest too much time yet.
> 4) the UI is designed to display everything on StatTracker window and allow the users to display ANYTHING ANYWHERE else


yeah chill bro ^^ but anything isnt added yet this is what i was telling u ^^ but no problems so far. rly interested in future releases  :Smile:  great work man

----------


## KillerJohn

> yeah chill bro ^^ but anything isnt added yet this is what i was telling u ^^ but no problems so far. rly interested in future releases  great work man


I am in full chill mode ^^ you will like RC1

----------


## R3peat

> I am in full chill mode ^^ you will like RC1


i like nearly everything u do  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> i like nearly everything u do


"nearly everything" is much more than a poor mortal developer can hope

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.10.31.0 RC2 (2.0)*
NOTE: a clean install (into an empty folder) is REQUIRED
NOTE: if you want to keep your old "stat_tracker" and "runs" folder, just copy those into your new installation folder. Nothing else can be used from HUD 1.0 or HUD 2.0 BETA
NOTE: let me say again: make a clean install!
- added: power highlight
- added: own minimap colors for Wretched Mothers and Wood Wraiths (trees)
- changed: minimap actor design
- removed: automatic download of the Laggy Server database from d3-server-checker's github page
- disabled: default speech (voice synth) for monsters (you can enable them in ui_default_actors_monsters.xml)

----------


## happydaddy

Can we still set the sound for items?
should we add "sound" attrib?

I think I missed the instruction somewhere in the docs  :Frown:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Can we still set the sound for items?
> should we add "sound" attrib?
> 
> I think I missed the instruction somewhere in the docs


Do you mean the .wav file support for item drops? No, HUD 2.0 does not support custom .wav files.

----------


## R3peat

rc2 is rly nice john  :Smile:  like it

lol dat fade in feature xD

----------


## happydaddy

> Do you mean the .wav file support for item drops? No, HUD 2.0 does not support custom .wav files.


That's sad  :Frown:  I have a bunch of custom sound for my item drops.
But I'm sure you have your reason for not supporting it so it ok RKJ.

----------


## KillerJohn

> That's sad  I have a bunch of custom sound for my item drops.
> But I'm sure you have your reason for not supporting it so it ok RKJ.


Don't delete them, because at some point in time there is a chance that I'll add that feature back. But not now. I have to finish HUD 2.0 STABLE first.
The process to - carefully - choose the default values for configs is not too fast.




> rc2 is rly nice john  like it
> 
> lol dat fade in feature xD


yeah there are some features you requested.
I need a few minutes to edit and fix the OP in the modding topic with the new label expressions...
I assume you are talking about the "label scramble" features. That's my favorite  :Stick Out Tongue:  Maybe I'll add more! ^^

----------


## R3peat

> Don't delete them, because at some point in time there is a chance that I'll add that feature back. But not now. I have to finish HUD 2.0 STABLE first.
> The process to - carefully - choose the default values for configs is not too fast.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah there are some features you requested.
> I need a few minutes to edit and fix the OP in the modding topic with the new label expressions...
> I assume you are talking about the "label scramble" features. That's my favorite  Maybe I'll add more! ^^


yep exactly  :Smile:  looks nice  :Big Grin:

----------


## happydaddy

> Don't delete them, because at some point in time there is a chance that I'll add that feature back. But not now. I have to finish HUD 2.0 STABLE first.
> The process to - carefully - choose the default values for configs is not too fast.
> 
> yeah there are some features you requested.
> I need a few minutes to edit and fix the OP in the modding topic with the new label expressions...
> I assume you are talking about the "label scramble" features. That's my favorite  Maybe I'll add more! ^^


Ok ill keep them. I'm pretty occupied with the new UI Mod feature for now  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Ok ill keep them. I'm pretty occupied with the new UI Mod feature for now


I would love to see some customized UI screenshots in modding thread. And XML events!

----------


## R3peat

can u hide hud elements which are above party invites pls ?

----------


## KillerJohn

> can u hide hud elements which are above party invites pls ?


yeah it's done in RC3 ^^ thanks for the request!

----------


## R3peat

ok a little request sweetheart ^^

can u add a new condition ?

a mouseover condition for elements. so i can set up the visibility of an element by a mouseover

and can u add this with a configurable radius ( pixel radius) from the center of the element

so mby "<conditions mouse_over="1,10" /> where the 1 stands for the status and the 10 for the radius where the mouseover is detected

would be rly awesome so i could create flip elements . with a default shown stat and an other by a mouseover  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> ok a little request sweetheart ^^
> 
> can u add a new condition ?
> 
> a mouseover condition for elements. so i can set up the visibility of an element by a mouseover
> 
> and can u add this with a configurable radius ( pixel radius) from the center of the element
> 
> so mby "<conditions mouse_over="1,10" /> where the 1 stands for the status and the 10 for the radius where the mouseover is detected
> ...


I could say you are a freakin' genius but only after you stopped calling me sweetheart

----------


## R3peat

> I could say you are a freakin' genius but only after you stopped calling me sweetheart


 :Big Grin:  i loled

----------


## KillerJohn

> i loled


It's done in RC3. I tried but I can't imagine a label with this functionality  :Frown: 
since probably you would like to "flip" those elements grouped (so if you move your mouse over ANY of the elements in the group than the ENTIRE group should hide/display itself) I can't see that this per-element behavior can be good. I hope you know what to do with it.  :Smile:

----------


## R3peat

> It's done in RC3. I tried but I can't imagine a label with this functionality 
> since probably you would like to "flip" those elements grouped (so if you move your mouse over ANY of the elements in the group than the ENTIRE group should hide/display itself) I can't see that this per-element behavior can be good. I hope you know what to do with it.


fe. with legendaries

i create an element on x=5 ; y=5 with the character today item_legendary
for this element i set "condition mouse_over = 0"

i create another element on x=5 ; y=5 with the character today item_legendary_per_hour
for this element i set "conditon mouse_over = 1"

so normaly i can see how much legs droped today for my character and if i mouse over it flips to the legs/h today for this character  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> fe. with legendaries
> 
> i create an element on x=5 ; y=5 with the character today item_legendary
> for this element i set "condition mouse_over = 0"
> 
> i create another element on x=5 ; y=5 with the character today item_legendary_per_hour
> for this element i set "conditon mouse_over = 1"
> 
> so normaly i can see how much legs droped today for my character and if i mouse over it flips to the legs/h today for this character


so to switch between "count" and "/h" values. That's clever.
But, this is only a half-feature.
The goal is to do this with entire groups of labels like the run stats at the bottom right corner.
So if you move your cursor over any of those labels, all will flip.

I tried to set all run stat labels to flip when mouse over (duplicated all labels with mouse_near condition and added mouse_far to the original labels).
But it looks like shit. The entire group should flip...

----------


## R3peat

is it possible to make conditions work in the normal config?

i would need it for the map reveal option so i can tell the hud that i just wanna see the map reveal while running status. so if i wanna check where i was before in the area and if i wanna find some undiscovered places i just need to stop running for 2 secs and open the map or check minimap with disabled reveal and start running again with revealed map

duno if u know what i mean but yeah xD

----------


## R3peat

> so to switch between "count" and "/h" values. That's clever.


yeah like the switch button in hud 1.0 so i can switch shown values on the same position with just a mouse over. so we need less space to show doubled amount of information  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> yeah like the switch button in hud 1.0 so i can switch shown values on the same position with just a mouse over. so we need less space to show doubled amount of information


edited my previous post - read it. The switch button flipped the entire group, not just one label.

answer: you can use conditions in config.xml too but not for everything. You can experiment with it! You can see a condition under <pickup_range>

a hint: lowering the map and minimap opacity to 25/13 will help you to see where you were much easier.

edit: I still don't know why do you post here instead of the modding topic  :Smile:

----------


## R3peat

> edited my previous post - read it. The switch button flipped the entire group, not just one label.
> 
> answer: you can use conditions in config.xml too but not for everything. You can experiment with it! You can see a condition under <pickup_range>
> 
> a hint: lowering the map and minimap opacity to 25/13 will help you to see where you were much easier.
> 
> edit: I still don't know why do you post here instead of the modding topic


couse were talking about some core features of hud ^^ :P

erm yeah . can u add an attribute to elements where we can sort elements on groups?

and then add a new line of code to the config were we set up conditions for those groups

so we can still edit our single elements and sort them to a group and in a new lable explanation or group explanation we set up some group specials. fe. conditions

so mby <set group = "group_1"> ----> default could look like <set group = "-">

and our group explanation could look like

<group_1 opacity>
<opacity = "0">
<condition mouse_far>
</group_1 opacity>

<group_1 opacity>
<opacity = "100">
<condition mouse_near>
</group_1 opacity>


duno if this works or if we have to combine this 2 statements in 1 explanation

----------


## R3peat

an edit mode on a hotkey would be awesome man ^^ so we just need to paste in some elements in config set up color etc there and live in game we can change position by drag&drop the element to the right place for x & y values  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> an edit mode on a hotkey would be awesome man ^^ so we just need to paste in some elements in config set up color etc there and live in game we can change position by drag&drop the element to the right place for x & y values


no chance for an edit mode, sorry

----------


## R3peat

> no chance for an edit mode, sorry


:.( sad now

----------


## KillerJohn

> :.( sad now


there, there

----------


## R3peat

can u add a new condition for me ^^ ?

u just saw my layout and u saw the experience elemtns in the lower right corner. problem now is if im playing with a para 100 char then there are still the text elements left. the exp elements are hidden as intended. 

i need a new condition for costum elements where hud disables the element when the char is para 100

so mby "condition paragon" where hud checks automaticaly the p lvl of the char and enables the element if below 100 and disables it if 100

----------


## KillerJohn

> can u add a new condition for me ^^ ?
> 
> u just saw my layout and u saw the experience elemtns in the lower right corner. problem now is if im playing with a para 100 char then there are still the text elements left. the exp elements are hidden as intended. 
> 
> i need a new condition for costum elements where hud disables the element when the char is para 100
> 
> so mby "condition paragon" where hud checks automaticaly the p lvl of the char and enables the element if below 100 and disables it if 100


I would say no, sorry. the definition "paragon 100" is living for only a few months... after that it is only a meaningless memory from the past...

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.11.5.0 RC7 (2.0)*
NOTE: *a clean install (into an empty folder) is REQUIRED*
NOTE: if you want to keep your old "stat_tracker" and "runs" folder, just copy those into your new installation folder. Nothing else can be used from HUD 1.0 or HUD 2.0 BETA or HUD 2.0 RC2
NOTE: let me say again: make a clean install!
- fixed: thousand helper was not visible on the in-game trade window
- added: portal notification on the minimap
- added: HUD is clipping by the party invite dialog
- added: mouse_near and mouse_far conditions
- added: inheritance and template support for UI elements (\config\ui_*.xml files)
- improved: performance
- changed: character_* StatTrackers renamed to hero_*
- added: bottom right run statistics will swap to numeric values (instead of something/hour) when you move the mouse over any labels there
- changed: every word "character" displayed by TurboHUD is changed to "hero" to reflect the true meaning of the word

----------


## KillerJohn

re-uploaded RC7 because there was a bug in ui_default_actors_items.xml in line 51. This is the proper line:



> <gloves enabled="1" speech_text="" keywords="rare_only,unidentified,ilvl+60,groups=gloves" />

----------


## R3peat

rly nice with the new "groups" aka containers ^^

and the templates for those groups  :Smile: 

and i rly like my requested mouse_near/_far ^^ check modding topic for screens  :Big Grin:

----------


## yohannes

can u add a check if one instance of turbohud is already running?

----------


## KillerJohn

> can u add a check if one instance of turbohud is already running?


no, because you can (and should) change the exe file's name

----------


## itsmylife

Is this intentional KJ?

Nice to have that feature but if closed there is no need to show them  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Is this intentional KJ?
> 
> Nice to have that feature but if closed there is no need to show them


it is a scene hint, not a portal actor. Maybe I should remove it completely...

----------


## itsmylife

> it is a scene hint, not a portal actor. Maybe I should remove it completely...


Idk what others think but for me it's ok as it is. Doesn't hurt as there are not that many of this kind

----------


## yohannes

> no, because you can (and should) change the exe file's name


i do that. but instance detection works not with the filename. you can use an application mutex. optinal the mutex name can be the (changed) filename.

----------


## Sephir

love the new version and love all the scene hints! keep them please!

----------


## KillerJohn

> i do that. but instance detection works not with the filename. you can use an application mutex. optinal the mutex name can be the (changed) filename.


I am not sure that a mutex is not a possible "detection risk"
I will check the options.

----------


## yohannes

> I am not sure that a mutex is not a possible "detection risk"
> I will check the options.


you can use md5 hash of filename+battletag+checksum_of_config file for example for mutex name. be creative  :Smile:

----------


## BigDogPlayer

Are people worried about detection with this now?

----------


## R3peat

> Are people worried about detection with this now?


why worried about? its the same old mem read only hud with a new overlay design

nothing to worry about for me  :Smile:  even if i have a lot to loose ^^

----------


## KillerJohn

yeah, memread+direct2D

----------


## KillerJohn

> Are people worried about detection with this now?


HUD is detectable since day0. No bans happened, yet.

----------


## R3peat

sry ^^ removed 


> remove that btag please

----------


## BigDogPlayer

Why does it say Exceptions! (1) in the bottom left corner?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Why does it say Exceptions! (1) in the bottom left corner?


check your logs folder for a file called exceptions (and send me in a private message)

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.11.6.0 RC9 (2.0)*
NOTE: a clean install (into an empty folder) is REQUIRED
NOTE: if you want to keep your old "stat_tracker" and "runs" folder, just copy those into your new installation folder. Nothing else can be used from earlier HUD versions.
NOTE: let me say again: make a clean install!
- added: new StatTrackers based on "current difficulty" (currently without any UI support)
- added: death count to StatTrackers
- changed: completely redesigned template system for UI elements

----------


## freebsdx

Hi KillerJohn. You work is really fantastic. I love it! Thank you!
And I have some suggestions about it:
1. TurboHUD 13.9.24.1 (HUD 1.0 STABLE) seems to not support the Diablo III using other languages. 
For example when I used traditional Chinese, it doesn't work. (I come from Taiwan.)
Although this may be not so troublesome for most people here, I bought one account which is only allowed to use traditional Chinese.
The title in traditional Chinese is “暗黑破壞神III”. Is it possible to support that? 
Maybe you can search the process named "Diablo III.exe" instead of using the window title 
for it is fixed no matter what kind of language the client is using.

2. I am not sure whether this would cause a burden for you. 
But I do hope the TurboHUD continues to show when the Diablo III window is inactive. 
(The HUD controls disappear when the Diablo III window loses its focus for current HUD 1.0 STABLE version )
Maybe you feel this makes no sense. I really want that.  :Stick Out Tongue:  

3. TurboHUD 13.11.6.0 (HUD 2.0 RC9).zip seems requiring Windows vista/7/8 
since it needs "dwmapi.dll" which is not available on Windows XP/2003 which I am running.
So is the Windows vista/7/8 the mandatory requirement for the 2.0RC9 version?

4. HUD 1.0 STABLE runs very well except one observed failure so far. 
When I was playing the game this morning using the TurboHUD for about 3 hours,
the game client suddenly crashed and prompted some error with Microsoft Visual C++ stuff. 
I am not sure what cause the reason since both my OS(windows server 2003 Sp2) and the runtime (.Net framework 4.0) are updated to the latest versions.
And I am keeping running it to check whether this can be reproduced. 

Thank you again for your great works!!! LOL

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hi KillerJohn. You work is really fantastic. I love it! Thank you!
> And I have some suggestions about it:
> ............
> Thank you again for your great works!!! LOL


Hi! You are welcome!  :Smile: 

1) set diablo_window_title in config.xml to “暗黑破壞神III"
2) set auto_hide_hud="0" in config.xml
3) TurboHUD 2.0 is using Direct2D instead GDI+ (used in all HUD 1.0 version). For that you need DirectX 10.1 (if I'm correct, but maybe 10.0 is enough for it)
4) next time please make a screenshot, and check your logs folder for a file called "exceptions.txt". If you see it, send it to me in a private message.

----------


## freebsdx

> Hi! You are welcome! 
> 
> 1) set diablo_window_title in config.xml to “暗黑破壞神III"
> 2) set auto_hide_hud="0" in config.xml
> 3) TurboHUD 2.0 is using Direct2D instead GDI+ (used in all HUD 1.0 version). For that you need DirectX 10.1 (if I'm correct, but maybe 10.0 is enough for it)
> 4) next time please make a screenshot, and check your logs folder for a file called "exceptions.txt". If you see it, send it to me in a private message.


LOL It is my honor to get reply from the Guru. 
For 4), yes, I will include all information you may need when the crash happens again.
Wow, your tool is so handy that I am fascinated. The game has never been so fun.
Thank you again for spending efforts creating all of these.  :Big Grin:

----------


## KillerJohn

> sry ^^ removed


delete your PMs...

----------


## BigDogPlayer

How come this isn't saying "Demonic Essence" like in previous versions?

<demonic_essence enabled="1" speech_text="default" keywords="groups=Demonic Essence">
<minimap_shape enabled="1" radius="3" ping_speed="333" shape="triangle-rotate" color="255,255,255,0" stroke="2" />
<ground_circle enabled="1" radius="1.75" ping_speed="333" color="192,255,255,0" stroke="5" />
</demonic_essence>

/edit: i restarted hud and this worked

----------


## KillerJohn

> How come this isn't saying "Demonic Essence" like in previous versions?
> 
> <demonic_essence enabled="1" speech_text="default" keywords="groups=Demonic Essence">
> <minimap_shape enabled="1" radius="3" ping_speed="333" shape="triangle-rotate" color="255,255,255,0" stroke="2" />
> <ground_circle enabled="1" radius="1.75" ping_speed="333" color="192,255,255,0" stroke="5" />
> </demonic_essence>
> 
> /edit: i restarted hud and this worked


there is no config autoload in HUD2.0 - you have to use F2 instead

----------


## quix23

Hey guys,

this tool is a really great work. Thanks a lot!
I wonder if it is possible to see the highest real dps for a run from all players. 

to see who had the greatest dmg output at some point. 
or to have the greatest real average dmg 
or the biggest real dmg all together. 

to have the possibility of a funny competition (highest real damage). Someone got ideas on this? Is it possible maybe already?

Currently I m using:
13.9.24.1

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Aestheticsqt

@KillerJohn

Love the hell out of TurboHUD and went to download the new release (RC9) from the mediafire page but when doing so I am being told that it appears malicious. Can you verify it is ok before I proceed to download. Thanks man!

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hey guys,
> 
> this tool is a really great work. Thanks a lot!
> I wonder if it is possible to see the highest real dps for a run from all players. 
> 
> to see who had the greatest dmg output at some point. 
> or to have the greatest real average dmg 
> or the biggest real dmg all together. 
> 
> ...


No, it is not :|




> @KillerJohn
> 
> Love the hell out of TurboHUD and went to download the new release (RC9) from the mediafire page but when doing so I am being told that it appears malicious. Can you verify it is ok before I proceed to download. Thanks man!


It is some Chrome bullshit in the last few days. It does not like zip files with an exe inside.
You can always check the downloaded zip file here: https://www.virustotal.com/
Ofc I re-downloaded the RC9, tested it, and compared to my local copy. It is not altered, and safe.

----------


## Aestheticsqt

@KillerJohn

Awesome man, keep up the amazing work! Thanks.

----------


## Aestheticsqt

@KillerJohn

After downloading and running the new version (RC9) the overlay seems a bit busted and very laggy. Running the same settings in game as with last version but this one is unplayable. A few things to note, the minimap overlay is black, and many of the stat blocks are missing the background colored box in which they sit. Last version I was running at a 60 latency while this one has shot me up over 500 latency.

----------


## KillerJohn

> @KillerJohn
> 
> After downloading and running the new version (RC9) the overlay seems a bit busted and very laggy. Running the same settings in game as with last version but this one is unplayable. A few things to note, the minimap overlay is black, and many of the stat blocks are missing the background colored box in which they sit. Last version I was running at a 60 latency while this one has shot me up over 500 latency.


make a clean install

----------


## KillerJohn

THIS IS MY 1024th POST

----------


## R3peat

> THIS IS MY 1024th POST


so go for the 2048th post ^^

----------


## R3peat

hud elements still above the party request/invite pop up window john  :Frown:

----------


## R3peat

little request

would be nice if we could create containers with two or more elite affix with an overall container output on screen or an overall special style on screen for those affix if they appear in combination we set up in those containers

so fe. i would create a container:

nightmarish
electrified

and another container with 

firechains
nightmarish

and i want them to show bigger lable with little pulse on screen for example

cause atm we just can set up single affix lable styles but we cant set up special warnings for badass affix combinations u know  :Smile: 

duno how to describe but i think u know what i mean ^^

----------


## KillerJohn

> little request
> 
> would be nice if we could create containers with two or more elite affix with an overall container output on screen or an overall special style on screen for those affix if they appear in combination we set up in those containers
> 
> so fe. i would create a container:
> 
> nightmarish
> electrified
> 
> ...


keywords="nightmarish,firechains" match_mode="all"

----------


## R3peat

> keywords="nightmarish,firechains" match_mode="all"


ok will try it ^^ ty

----------


## cloudstrife007

Is there a way for 2.0 to tell you what unID legendaries are what?

not the stats or anything.. just the names.. 

*Edit:* Ok I see.. drop them on the ground.. name shows up.. lol

Ok better yet.. is there a way to tell what ones are good or bad to keep? lol

----------


## KillerJohn

> Is there a way for 2.0 to tell you what unID legendaries are what?
> 
> not the stats or anything.. just the names.. 
> 
> *Edit:* Ok I see.. drop them on the ground.. name shows up.. lol
> 
> Ok better yet.. is there a way to tell what ones are good or bad to keep? lol


you would like that, wouldn't you?

(no, it is not possible to know)

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.11.15.0 STABLE (2.0)*
NOTE: a clean install (into an empty folder) is REQUIRED
NOTE: if you want to keep your old "stat_tracker" and "runs" folder, just copy those into your new installation folder. Nothing else can be used from earlier HUD versions.
NOTE: let me say again: make a clean install!
- added: \config\pickit_hc.ini will be used for inventory highlight if you are playing hardcore
- changed: pickit.ini is renamed to pickit_sc.ini
- updated: massive update in pickit_sc.ini (filtered out a lot of useless junk - but never forget: that file represents my personal preferences, not yours)
- removed: label scramble effect after game is created
- added: new condition called only_below_p100
- changed: experience related UI elements have the new condition: only_below_p100="1"

----------


## R3peat

> *13.11.15.0 STABLE (2.0)*
> NOTE: a clean install (into an empty folder) is REQUIRED
> NOTE: if you want to keep your old "stat_tracker" and "runs" folder, just copy those into your new installation folder. Nothing else can be used from earlier HUD versions.
> NOTE: let me say again: make a clean install!
> - added: \config\pickit_hc.ini will be used for inventory highlight if you are playing hardcore
> - changed: pickit.ini is renamed to pickit_sc.ini
> - updated: massive update in pickit_sc.ini (filtered out a lot of useless junk - but never forget: that file represents my personal preferences, not yours)
> - removed: label scramble effect after game is created
> *- added: new condition called only_below_p100*
> - changed: experience related UI elements have the new condition: only_below_p100="1"


now u finaly added my requets bro xD buzt first u was teling me u wont add it ^^

but nice ^^ finaly a stable release. now i can spend some time in modifin hud  :Smile:  thx for ur great work john

----------


## daniel3006

KillerJohn, I need your help, I'm using your awesome HUD for multiboxing, or I used to do that, it was possible because I could rename the window from is1 to Diablo III, but well, when I change between the windows, it doesn't work anymore  :Frown:

----------


## R3peat

> KillerJohn, I need your help, I'm using your awesome HUD for multiboxing, or I used to do that, it was possible because I could rename the window from is1 to Diablo III, but well, when I change between the windows, it doesn't work anymore


u have to change diablo_window_title="Diablo III" to "is1" fe. if the main window where u wanna use hud is named is1
but if u switch to another "isX" window then u wont see the overlay. cause its fixed on the title u set up in the config.xml

so u just can use hud in 1 window

----------


## daniel3006

well.. that's not working, and I was trying to explain that.  :Smile:  I know how to name the windows and all that stuff, it still doesn't work.  :Smile:  whenever I press the hotkey to change to one of my other screens, then TurboHUD disappears and does't come up again untill I close all other instances of Diablo.. the windows are named: Diablo III, is2, is3 and is4.  :Smile: 

thx for the suggestion though  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> well.. that's not working, and I was trying to explain that.  I know how to name the windows and all that stuff, it still doesn't work.  whenever I press the hotkey to change to one of my other screens, then TurboHUD disappears and does't come up again untill I close all other instances of Diablo.. the windows are named: Diablo III, is2, is3 and is4. 
> 
> thx for the suggestion though


HUD 2.0 handle the window search in a different way than 1.0. HUD never supported multibox, and I don't plan to add it in the future.

this is the new order how HUD try to find D3's window:
- looks for a window with the class: "D3 Main Window Class"
- looks for a window with the title in config.xml

So, probably HUD 2.0 will not "like" multiple running D3 instances.
However FindersKeeper supports multiboxers - you should try that!

----------


## R3peat

hud elements hide now when party invite window pops up but still not hiding when party request window pops up :/(

----------


## R3peat

made 2 screens in debug mode with party invite window and request window. as u can see the reqzest window isnt shown in the debug mode. mby missing read out for this ui actor atm?

----------


## KillerJohn

> made 2 screens in debug mode with party invite window and request window. as u can see the reqzest window isnt shown in the debug mode. mby missing read out for this ui actor atm?


yes. I will fix that. thanx!

----------


## daniel3006

I know it never supported multiboxing. but yet it still did, and I know all about finders keepers and the original loot alert, they all work just fine, but they are not 1 % as effective regardless information about party members and stuff as your TurboHUD is, I like to know my party's dmg because then I know when I need to pop my skills again.  :Smile:  

but to try and explain my problem better:
1. I start the first instance of diablo (my main account)
2. I rename that window from "is1" to "Diablo III"
3. I start TurboHUD, which then loads as it's supposed to, and shows all the menu overlay.
4. I start the next account "is2", and as soon as I change focus to that window, then the overlay disappears from "Diablo III"

Whenever I change between the two instances I can see TurboHUD flash and it reads "can't detect battletag" or something similar. But the strange thing is that it only disappears when I change the screen, if I never change focus from "Diablo III" it will stay. Kind of hard do explain  :Frown:

----------


## KillerJohn

> I know it never supported multiboxing. but yet it still did, and I know all about finders keepers and the original loot alert, they all work just fine, but they are not 1 % as effective regardless information about party members and stuff as your TurboHUD is, I like to know my party's dmg because then I know when I need to pop my skills again.  
> 
> but to try and explain my problem better:
> 1. I start the first instance of diablo (my main account)
> 2. I rename that window from "is1" to "Diablo III"
> 3. I start TurboHUD, which then loads as it's supposed to, and shows all the menu overlay.
> 4. I start the next account "is2", and as soon as I change focus to that window, then the overlay disappears from "Diablo III"
> 
> Whenever I change between the two instances I can see TurboHUD flash and it reads "can't detect battletag" or something similar. But the strange thing is that it only disappears when I change the screen, if I never change focus from "Diablo III" it will stay. Kind of hard do explain


then I re-phrase: HUD does not support multiple d3 clients on the same pc. I have no idea how to run multiple clients, and since HUD reads the memory of the first client it finds, I can't even imagine how did you used 1.0

----------


## cloudstrife007

> you would like that, wouldn't you?
> 
> (no, it is not possible to know)


guessing it goes by what stats are on the item.. I was just curious like say.. if it knew what legendaries to keep that were unID .. like the crappy 2 handed somethings.. vs Mempo of Twilight or w/e.. the ones that would make you some guaranteed gold if sold as an unID lol

----------


## daniel3006

I could use 1.0 because that only scanned for the window with the title "Diablo III" the other windows wasn't named "Diablo III" at all.  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> I could use 1.0 because that only scanned for the window with the title "Diablo III" the other windows wasn't named "Diablo III" at all.


You can, until 2013 december 1. Then 1.0 will expire and not work anymore.

----------


## s4d3r

I installed 2.0 in empty folder, and i have directx 11, started the game and looks like work everything, but when i start a run my map is black, and my pickup radius is black too, and after 5-6 click turbohud start flashing, like neverending fast switching between game and hud. When start flashing than game and hud not really respond mouse and keyboard.

----------


## KillerJohn

> I installed 2.0 in empty folder, and i have directx 11, started the game and looks like work everything, but when i start a run my map is black, and my pickup radius is black too, and after 5-6 click turbohud start flashing, like neverending fast switching between game and hud. When start flashing than game and hud not really respond mouse and keyboard.


enable desktop composition and aero. at the end try to run HUD in windows XP compatibility mode. when it finally works, please post your solution.

----------


## enigma32

> I know it never supported multiboxing. but yet it still did, and I know all about finders keepers and the original loot alert, they all work just fine, but they are not 1 % as effective regardless information about party members and stuff as your TurboHUD is, I like to know my party's dmg because then I know when I need to pop my skills again.  
> 
> but to try and explain my problem better:
> 1. I start the first instance of diablo (my main account)
> 2. I rename that window from "is1" to "Diablo III"
> 3. I start TurboHUD, which then loads as it's supposed to, and shows all the menu overlay.
> 4. I start the next account "is2", and as soon as I change focus to that window, then the overlay disappears from "Diablo III"
> 
> Whenever I change between the two instances I can see TurboHUD flash and it reads "can't detect battletag" or something similar. But the strange thing is that it only disappears when I change the screen, if I never change focus from "Diablo III" it will stay. Kind of hard do explain


That is working as intended (not the flashing, that's an old bug). When focus is removed from the D3 window then HUD is hidden so it doesn't appear on top of other non-D3 windows placed in that area. I think it might work as you desire if you change auto_hide_hud="1" to 0.

----------


## s4d3r

> enable desktop composition and aero. at the end try to run HUD in windows XP compatibility mode. when it finally works, please post your solution.


turned on aero and now work fine.
I use windows 7 professional N, so it was not so easy to turn on, becouse we need calculate the "windows experience index" to can use aero. Windows media player is not in windows 7 N, thatswhy can't calculate that experience index.
Solution:
- Type the following text into the Start Search box: Aero
- Click on a search result listing under Control Panel group that named as the following: Find and fix problems with transparency and other visual effects
- An “Aero – Troubleshoot computer problems” wizard dialog will appear. Click on Next button.
When it completed than flashed my computer and use aero. =)

KJ are u planning to buy d3 expansion?  :Smile:

----------


## cloudstrife007

Little suggestion..

Not sure if its possible, but can you add a little label of some sort, that will display total Gold I am carrying. I just hate having to open my inventory to find out how much I have. I figured you could shove it somewhere at the bottom.

Also not sure if this is caused by HUD 2.0 .. but I keep seeing a red horizontal line blinking in and out every once in a while.. like maybe every 15 seconds or so.

It is even doing it out of game too.. and it wasn't doing it after I closed HUD 2.0 out via task manager.

----------


## KillerJohn

> turned on aero and now work fine.
> I use windows 7 professional N, so it was not so easy to turn on, becouse we need calculate the "windows experience index" to can use aero. Windows media player is not in windows 7 N, thatswhy can't calculate that experience index.
> Solution:
> - Type the following text into the Start Search box: Aero
> - Click on a search result listing under Control Panel group that named as the following: Find and fix problems with transparency and other visual effects
> - An “Aero – Troubleshoot computer problems” wizard dialog will appear. Click on Next button.
> When it completed than flashed my computer and use aero. =)
> 
> KJ are u planning to buy d3 expansion?


Thanks! I quoted your answer in the OP.

I don't think I will buy RoS - since they announced that AH is removed AND (!!) they will make the good items account-bound I'm in a very bad mood.
If I can't trade my items how and when I wish then I'm not interested in the next iteration of this game.




> Little suggestion..
> 
> Not sure if its possible, but can you add a little label of some sort, that will display total Gold I am carrying. I just hate having to open my inventory to find out how much I have. I figured you could shove it somewhere at the bottom.
> 
> Also not sure if this is caused by HUD 2.0 .. but I keep seeing a red horizontal line blinking in and out every once in a while.. like maybe every 15 seconds or so.
> 
> It is even doing it out of game too.. and it wasn't doing it after I closed HUD 2.0 out via task manager.


Added two new label expressions in the next release: *gold-in-stash and *gold-in-stash-nok (automatic units and full number format)
But you will have to add a label somewhere on your screen (with one of those expressions) manually, because I'll not put gold-display in the default config.

Horizontal red line? Whaaat? Strange. Make a screenshot or try a clean install. And always use the latest version.

----------


## R3peat

> Thanks! I quoted your answer in the OP.
> 
> I don't think I will buy RoS - since they announced that AH is removed AND (!!) they will make the good items account-bound I'm in a very bad mood.
> If I can't trade my items how and when I wish then I'm not interested in the next iteration of this game.
> 
> 
> 
> Added two new label expressions in the next release: *gold-in-stash and *gold-in-stash-nok (automatic units and full number format)
> But you will have to add a label somewhere on your screen (with one of those expressions) manually, because I'll not put gold-display in the default config.
> ...


to implement the ah was a nice idea but now the game is broken, the economy is broken and one reason is the auction house with this easy way to buy and sell items . think it a good decission of blizzard to remove it. i rly look forward with this addon it will bring some rly nice features and force the ppl to not just credit card auto win with every gear part.

u should just try it killerjohn trust me  :Smile:  think ur US but if not u can pm me ur btag so we can farm bit together ^^ got rly nice group of players by my side . a lot of fun during farm runs  :Big Grin:

----------


## KillerJohn

> to implement the ah was a nice idea but now the game is broken, the economy is broken and one reason is the auction house with this easy way to buy and sell items . think it a good decission of blizzard to remove it. i rly look forward with this addon it will bring some rly nice features and force the ppl to not just credit card auto win with every gear part.
> 
> u should just try it killerjohn trust me  think ur US but if not u can pm me ur btag so we can farm bit together ^^ got rly nice group of players by my side . a lot of fun during farm runs


I don't care about the AH but they will kill the trading aspect of the game with BoA items. So I am very disappointed.

Btw I prefer playing alone or maybe with my bro. Just don't like the crowd and running the way others run, etc. Anyways, I reach p1000 soon, and then I will stop playing.

----------


## cloudstrife007

> Thanks! I quoted your answer in the OP.
> 
> I don't think I will buy RoS - since they announced that AH is removed AND (!!) they will make the good items account-bound I'm in a very bad mood.
> If I can't trade my items how and when I wish then I'm not interested in the next iteration of this game.
> 
> 
> 
> Added two new label expressions in the next release: *gold-in-stash and *gold-in-stash-nok (automatic units and full number format)
> But you will have to add a label somewhere on your screen (with one of those expressions) manually, because I'll not put gold-display in the default config.
> ...


What do I have to do to add it in manually? Sorry I haven't done much editing besides adding in like say certain monsters in the important section so they are displayed on screen.

As far as the red line goes.. It blinks so fast and at random times.. its hard to get a screenshot of it.

----------


## R3peat

> I don't care about the AH but they will kill the trading aspect of the game with BoA items. So I am very disappointed.
> 
> Btw I prefer playing alone or maybe with my bro. Just don't like the crowd and running the way others run, etc. Anyways, I reach p1000 soon, and then I will stop playing.


^^ i finaly did it  :Big Grin: 

btw not every item will be acc bound

atm its just legendaries and set items

every rare will be still tradeable. and i think some of the legs too. they will just make some of the highend legs + sets BoA

----------


## cloudstrife007

> ^^ i finaly did it 
> 
> btw not every item will be acc bound
> 
> atm its just legendaries and set items
> 
> every rare will be still tradeable. and i think some of the legs too. they will just make some of the highend legs + sets BoA


Thats going to make re-gearing multiboxing hard lol

----------


## R3peat

> Thats going to make re-gearing multiboxing hard lol


u have 2 hours after an boa item drops to trade it to members of ur farming group when it drops during the run

so if ur multiboxing u can easily exchange all ur boa drops between ur partymembers

----------


## s4d3r

Gz. I think the new high lvl legendaries will account bound, so u can't give a new lvl 70 op legendary item to a player that not buy the expansion.

----------


## yohannes

good job on final version !

edit:
noticed 1 bug (maybe?). the elites per hour for the run is showing very high numbers (40m/h). i started turbohud during the run. maybe that caused this problem

----------


## crush33

Hi KillerJohn !!

First of all, thx for your AWESOME work on this MOD. Since i tried it, I can not play d3 without  :Wink: 

may i suggest you to add a new feature ?

It's about giving the possible stats of an item when i mouse over it in game by pressing a button.

D3 client in french, sry...

When i mouse over a skorn, there is 2 popup like this :


What i suggest is to add this :


The tricky part is to not stack this popup...


Do you think it's possible ?


Thx a lot for your attention on my post !

----------


## R3peat

possible to add cursor costumization by changing color from an cursor overlay ?

----------


## KillerJohn

> ^^ i finaly did it 
> 
> btw not every item will be acc bound
> 
> atm its just legendaries and set items
> 
> every rare will be still tradeable. and i think some of the legs too. they will just make some of the highend legs + sets BoA


imo that's far enough to ruin the game...




> Hi KillerJohn !!
> 
> First of all, thx for your AWESOME work on this MOD. Since i tried it, I can not play d3 without 
> 
> may i suggest you to add a new feature ?
> 
> It's about giving the possible stats of an item when i mouse over it in game by pressing a button.
> 
> D3 client in french, sry...
> ...


That is not possible. I mean everything is possible, but I have no idea how can I pull those stats from the Internet (because I'll definitely not add all items' possible rolls manually into a local database)




> possible to add cursor costumization by changing color from an cursor overlay ?


I can't imagine any reason to customize the cursor... For what purpose?

----------


## R3peat

in some situations , depending on char and situation, u loose focus of ur cursor cause the gerneral painting isnt that focus friendly ^^

i could create the shapes for the different cursors for you its no problem. but would be nice if we could change color  :Big Grin:

----------


## KillerJohn

> in some situations , depending on char and situation, u loose focus of ur cursor cause the gerneral painting isnt that focus friendly ^^
> 
> i could create the shapes for the different cursors for you its no problem. but would be nice if we could change color


I lost a HC hero 10 mins ago, so currently my mind is so ****ed up, I cant think about cursor shapes. Lets discuss this later...

----------


## crush33

> add all items' possible rolls manually into a local database


If i do that for u , you think it's ok ?

I'll take png or jpg (or whatever you want xD ) of all Legendary and level 63 items 'n give it to you in an zip archive.

Deal ?

----------


## KillerJohn

> If i do that for u , you think it's ok ?
> 
> I'll take png or jpg (or whatever you want xD ) of all Legendary and level 63 items 'n give it to you in an zip archive.
> 
> Deal ?


no deal, because images are big, and I will definitely not update that database. I will think about it, but I dont see too much chance to implement it.

----------


## crush33

OK dude ! no image.

Other idea is to put the item standard roll as TEXT (inside the item popup or in a little flyout somewhere on the screen).

Just put all the data into a parsable text file (can do that for you) 'n draw them on the screen on hit of a keystroke + mouse over item.

What about this ?

----------


## KillerJohn

> OK dude ! no image.
> 
> Other idea is to put the item standard roll as TEXT (inside the item popup or in a little flyout somewhere on the screen).
> 
> Just put all the data into a parsable text file (can do that for you) 'n draw them on the screen on hit of a keystroke + mouse over item.
> 
> What about this ?


there are too many items... bah, too much work for almost no gain...

----------


## crush33

with hindsight, it is not very useful indeed you're right....

The higlight function for good / bad item is good enough.

Thx for your quick reply 'n good luck for next in d3  :Wink: 

Btw, R.I.P for your HC char...  :Frown:

----------


## prrovoss

well, i think it would be possible, to parse all the information automated from the diablo3.com website. not that i mean, that you should do that, its much work, to write a proper api for such a thing, but it is possible^^ maybe, if i got some time after finishing other projects i could provide you such a parser/api (if you then would consider such a feature^^)

----------


## KillerJohn

> well, i think it would be possible, to parse all the information automated from the diablo3.com website. not that i mean, that you should do that, its much work, to write a proper api for such a thing, but it is possible^^ maybe, if i got some time after finishing other projects i could provide you such a parser/api (if you then would consider such a feature^^)


I do not like solutions like that. I like solutions like reading the gamebalance SNO tables, maybe it has information about granted and/or possible rolls of each gamebalance entry.
THAT is a solution what I would prefer over some manually built and updated database or online data gathering ^^

----------


## cloudstrife007

I noticed on the map.. it reveals some areas without actually going to them.. (with the exception of Red square parts)... 

I'm just curious with this addition.. if this brings a higher chance of getting banned, vs previous versions that don't have it.

----------


## flergle

Is it possible to move some of the displays like the dps meters and xp logger etc... out of the diablo 3 window instead of being an overlay? Something like you can do with finders keepers xp box because the overlays just kill my performance but if I move the overlay off of the screen and just in some blank space theres no performance issue at all. Also RIP HC dude.

----------


## cloudstrife007

> Is it possible to move some of the displays like the dps meters and xp logger etc... out of the diablo 3 window instead of being an overlay? Something like you can do with finders keepers xp box because the overlays just kill my performance but if I move the overlay off of the screen and just in some blank space theres no performance issue at all. Also RIP HC dude.


You might be able to edit the labels for these if thats what you are talking about. check the labels attributes xml file .. I had to add in the *gold-in-stash-nok to mine.. and moved it to where I wanted it.. You can completely removed the meters all together too if you want.

----------


## KillerJohn

> I noticed on the map.. it reveals some areas without actually going to them.. (with the exception of Red square parts)... 
> 
> I'm just curious with this addition.. if this brings a higher chance of getting banned, vs previous versions that don't have it.


reveal is the same as in 1.0

----------


## KillerJohn

> Is it possible to move some of the displays like the dps meters and xp logger etc... out of the diablo 3 window instead of being an overlay? Something like you can do with finders keepers xp box because the overlays just kill my performance but if I move the overlay off of the screen and just in some blank space theres no performance issue at all. Also RIP HC dude.


you can't do that

----------


## flergle

Something like this. Like I said the overlays kill my fps. My computer isn't the best so I have to run with min everything in 800x600 window and get anywhere from 7-20 fps. With the overlays it drops down to less than 10 constantly and is unplayable. I have the same problem with lootalert but if I move the overlay off the window I have no performance issues. So hoping theres a way to do something like in the second pic.

Nvm just saw that you said I can't. Thats too bad such a great program.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Attachment 16303 Something like this. Like I said the overlays kill my fps. My computer isn't the best so I have to run with min everything in 800x600 window and get anywhere from 7-20 fps. With the overlays it drops down to less than 10 constantly and is unplayable. I have the same problem with lootalert but if I move the overlay off the window I have no performance issues. So hoping theres a way to do something like in the second pic.
> 
> Nvm just saw that you said I can't. Thats too bad such a great program.


you should update to HUD 2.0 - it is a lot faster than 1.0 because it uses hw acceleration

----------


## flergle

I tried hud 2.0 and still get the same slowdowns plus  this happens when using it but not 1.0

----------


## itsmylife

> I tried hud 2.0 and still get the same slowdowns plus  this happens when using it but not 1.0


Reminds me when starting 2.0 Beta the first time. Turn on Aero-Design to have THud disply properly.

----------


## flergle

> Reminds me when starting 2.0 Beta the first time. Turn on Aero-Design to have THud disply properly.


This worked. This thing is even more amazing now that it runs good on my computer. Thanks

----------


## KillerJohn

> I tried hud 2.0 and still get the same slowdowns plus  this happens when using it but not 1.0


read back 2 pages. you will find the solution there. and in the first post in this topic. and the solution for the slowdown in 1.0 and 2.0 was already written in the manual and in the first post in this topic.
(a hint: enable aero...)




> This worked. This thing is even more amazing now that it runs good on my computer. Thanks


edit: gz  :Smile:  next time read the manual ^^

----------


## flergle

Yea I didnt think anything of it being the programs fault since 1.0 just worked. I assumed that my laptop was just being a piece of shit like usual and blamed it for just not being good enough to run it lol. My mistake.

----------


## KillerJohn

I am looking for a beta key to start working on the datamine and HUD compatibility for RoS. If you have an extra key, just PM me. Thank you in the name of the community!

----------


## itsmylife

No beta key here  :Frown: 
Apparently I'm no family member of blizz

But I have a question regarding THud 2.0 stable:

Am I the only one who gets shadow maps like this?



Not the first time and I get them on normal maps too not only in dungeons. But this time I made a dump before restarting THud. After new start everything is normal again.

Do you need any files from dump folder KJ. Could PM them to you.

----------


## KillerJohn

> No beta key here 
> Apparently I'm no family member of blizz
> 
> But I have a question regarding THud 2.0 stable:
> 
> Am I the only one who gets shadow maps like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always need dumps  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## cloudstrife007

> No beta key here 
> Apparently I'm no family member of blizz
> 
> But I have a question regarding THud 2.0 stable:
> 
> Am I the only one who gets shadow maps like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get this too.. thought it was normal to see shadow maps..

----------


## KillerJohn

> I get this too.. thought it was normal to see shadow maps..


what do you mean "shadow maps"? those are the maps of the same area but from the previous run? or maps of other areas?

maybe it is related to the exceptions in itsmylife's client...

----------


## itsmylife

Afair these are shadows of previous runs. In the posted case it was from previous run in Act 1 - Defiled Crypt. But I had another one where it showed me the Decaying Crypt but it was not there.
But another thing to state is that those shadows disappear when I restart THud.

The exceptions in my client idk which file/path THud checks/reads/writes in this case so can't change that illegal character.
And then there are the overlay paint errors but I'm running THud as admin with clean install to a folder on desktop.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Afair these are shadows of previous runs. In the posted case it was from previous run in Act 1 - Defiled Crypt. But I had another one where it showed me the Decaying Crypt but it was not there.
> But another thing to state is that those shadows disappear when I restart THud.
> 
> The exceptions in my client idk which file/path THud checks/reads/writes in this case so can't change that illegal character.
> And then there are the overlay paint errors but I'm running THud as admin with clean install to a folder on desktop.


I will fix it, thanks!

----------


## KillerJohn

Reaper of Souls - Paragon Calculator : Diablo

I will add RoSparagon support into HUD tomorrow

----------


## daniel3006

hmm.. I don't understand how TurboHUD searches for the right Diablo window, in the config it says "Diablo III" but whatever I change it for, it will still find it. :S and yeah, still trying to figure out that multiboxing problem.  :Smile:

----------


## ekkoper

Hi, 
I'm new and I would like to download this tool.
When I click the link in the first post, I get linked to Mediafire with the error message that the link/file doen'st exist.
How can I download the tool?

Thanks!

----------


## KillerJohn

> hmm.. I don't understand how TurboHUD searches for the right Diablo window, in the config it says "Diablo III" but whatever I change it for, it will still find it. :S and yeah, still trying to figure out that multiboxing problem.


because HUD now uses Window Title as a fallback. it is seaching for the D3 window's class before title, so it finds the first (have no idea which is the first) window.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hi, 
> I'm new and I would like to download this tool.
> When I click the link in the first post, I get linked to Mediafire with the error message that the link/file doen'st exist.
> How can I download the tool?
> 
> Thanks!


LOLOLOL MediaFire was updated and removed all shares. And it doesn't allow \subdomains anymore. 
I updated the first post with the new download link, which is: http://tinyurl.com/TurboHUD

----------


## ekkoper

> LOLOLOL MediaFire was updated and removed all shares. And it doesn't allow \subdomains anymore. 
> I updated the first post with the new download link, which is: http://tinyurl.com/TurboHUD


Thanks! I downloaded, installed and it works perfectly!

----------


## daniel3006

ohh I see... is there any chance for an option to "force" it to use the window title?  :Smile:  I understand if there isn't, but it will make me able to use it for multiboxing again  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

*announcement added to first post*

----------


## azgul

Today is a very sad day for the future of D3  :Frown:

----------


## itsmylife

> Today is a very sad day for the future of D3


second this.

But it was a nice journey till now with KJ - thanks for all your work on this and wish you the best for the future.
Hope to see you around sometimes.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Today is a very sad day for the future of D3


don't be sad - you will have exciting, brand-new, self-found D3!  :Smile:

----------


## happydaddy

it took me 10 seconds to start typing.. i'm out of words, if only i have RKJ's programming skills then i would continue THud. 
But there is only one RJK.

Sad to read the update on the first post but, i guess the countdown begins.

Hud will surely be missed.

----------


## KillerJohn

> it took me 10 seconds to start typing.. i'm out of words, if only i have RKJ's programming skills then i would continue THud. 
> But there is only one RJK.
> 
> Sad to read the update on the first post but, i guess the countdown begins.
> 
> Hud will surely be missed.


what R stands for?

----------


## happydaddy

> what R stands for?


oh you "R" for real_killerjohn in blizzhackerz.. 

sorry i thought you had the same handle here at ownedcore.

----------


## nadner

Well this sucks I loved TurboHUD it made me continue to play what will I do in RoS now....  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## R3peat

pls dont stop this project . thud is the best tool in the ****ing world for this ****ing game john ^^ and u know that. 

me and my friends would buy u a truck full of beer if u wont stop development <3

or mby u8 will find a trustworthy person who can continue development with ur source

----------


## prrovoss

thats so sad  :Frown: 
d3 wont be the same without turboHud...

but where did you get information that gold will be accountbound? i cant imagine, there would be no way, to find a common trading currency... the new high gems will be accountbound too i guess.. so, with what could you trade and what could it be worth to trade  :Big Grin:  all the good interesting stuff will not be tradeable^^

----------


## Saah

ROS does not need THUD so much as game currently does:
1) item evaluation will not be must-have because rares can be enchanted and they will not be so common/spammy, they will be rarer and better (worth reading tooltips).
2) DungeonKeeper will give some other statistics, that we rely on
3) If something must-have will be needed it likely will be developed in other tools

about ROS:
i think, self-found playstyle is a lot better than current "dont play & just pay" model
self-found style is the only viable option for a any game to be fun (in general)
game becoming a game and not a "workplace"
all the changes make such things, like ladders a fair things, unlike it is now.

----------


## R3peat

> ROS does not need THUD so much as game currently does:
> 1) item evaluation will not be must-have because rares can be enchanted and they will not be so common/spammy, they will be rarer and better (worth reading tooltips).
> 2) DungeonKeeper will give some other statistics, that we rely on
> 3) If something must-have will be needed it likely will be developed in other tools
> 
> about ROS:
> i think, self-found playstyle is a lot better than current "dont play & just pay" model
> self-found style is the only viable option for a any game to be fun (in general)
> game becoming a game and not a "workplace"
> all the changes make such things, like ladders a fair things, unlike it is now.


if u wanna play ROS as efficient as possible we need THUD. we need those statistic about kills/h , xp/h , leg/h and so on to optimize some routes

----------


## cloudstrife007

I agree... don't stop THUD .. this thing is awesome... it makes playing so much funner..

----------


## dirkbach666

Oh no, I was so hoping to start RoS with turbohud, that is really bad news. But actually, no trade at all kinda destroys the gaming /botting for me anyway 

sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## KillerJohn

> ROS does not need THUD so much as game currently does:
> 1) item evaluation will not be must-have because rares can be enchanted and they will not be so common/spammy, they will be rarer and better (worth reading tooltips).
> 2) DungeonKeeper will give some other statistics, that we rely on
> 3) If something must-have will be needed it likely will be developed in other tools
> 
> about ROS:
> i think, self-found playstyle is a lot better than current "dont play & just pay" model
> self-found style is the only viable option for a any game to be fun (in general)
> game becoming a game and not a "workplace"
> all the changes make such things, like ladders a fair things, unlike it is now.


I agree why RoS does not "require" HUD. but don't with you protecting selffound. Trading is NOT buying for money. You probably never played D2 if you think that trading = pay to win...

----------


## R3peat

guys buy this "god of hud" some beer to afford his great work!

----------


## cloudstrife007

> Oh no, I was so hoping to start RoS with turbohud, that is really bad news. But actually, no trade at all kinda destroys the gaming /botting for me anyway 
> 
> sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I heard it isn't going to be BoA the instant you get something.. you have like x amount of minutes to trade to another character or something..

----------


## KillerJohn

> guys buy this "god of hud" some beer to afford his great work!


you are very kind, but this is not necessary.

btw I talked with enigma32 and >>IF<< he continues his work with D3 offsets and structures and that information will be enough to update HUD, >>AND<< I will have time to update it, the I will do that even if I don't plan to play D3 anymore. It is up to him, and let the time to decide RoS will worth the work on an update.

I just realized (after ~3.5k hours) that there are many many games a lot better than D3. The hope kept my gamer spirit alive (and the joy of HUD development), but it is gone. I lost it. Which is kinda sad, and funny at the same time. Funny, because it reminds me when I stopped smoking. All addictions has to go once  :Smile:

----------


## R3peat

> you are very kind, but this is not necessary.
> 
> btw I talked with enigma32 and >>IF<< he continues his work with D3 offsets and structures and that information will be enough to update HUD, >>AND<< I will have time to update it, the I will do that even if I don't plan to play D3 anymore. It is up to him, and let the time to decide RoS will worth the work on an update.
> 
> I just realized (after ~3.5k hours) that there are many many games a lot better than D3. The hope kept my gamer spirit alive (and the joy of HUD development), but it is gone. I lost it. Which is kinda sad, and funny at the same time. Funny, because it reminds me when I stopped smoking. All addictions has to go once


if ur not addicted to some pixels ur addicted to some real life shit ^^ anyway addictions will never go

----------


## Saah

with rares dropping identified (currently in ROS), its so good efficiency buff to "pick-it-evaluate" items on the ground and animate on-the-ground-labels only of good rares..., thats insane idea

I understand, that is hard if not impossible to update THUD for ROS, which will take a lot of time for community to discover "technical ways" to make mod working again




> I agree why RoS does not "require" HUD. but don't with you protecting selffound. Trading is NOT buying for money. You probably never played D2 if you think that trading = pay to win...


it was not the case in Diablo 2, it became a case in D3, because its very accessible inside the game, you dont have to go on third-party sites for trading.
Yes, in D2 trading was used for barter-type item trading, people exchanged uniques for other rare uniques or gems/jewels/runes.

In ROS developers restrict trading to kill botting and goldselling, which should make ladder fair, but unfortunately it restricts trading not just for bots, but for other players in non-ladder mode, and thats sad, they should restrict trading of legendaries just for ladder (season) character, although bots will then continue exist, at least not ruining a game for ladder players. Completely restricting any trading is the worst scenario. In any case i think they will develop Ladder system and allow unrestricted trading for non ladder players in a future (like 2.1+ patch), so you should not worry about trading restrictions too much for now, its just a beta and everything may change even after the release.

----------


## toschi1

dont stop this project KillerJohn

we love it and we need it. so dont let us stand in the black hole  :Smile:

----------


## R3peat

u removed the beer donate link  :Frown:

----------


## KillerJohn

> u removed the beer donate link


long time ago

----------


## chumii

Hey, maybe someone can help me.. didnt read 146 pages though-.-

I used hud1.0, worked fine, now after a break I started to play d3 again, downloaded thud 2.0, but it won't update date on the screen.. for example: I start d3, start game, start thud: all overlays appear showing the right numbers, then I start my run, and nothing updates, hp, xp, dmg etc all stays like after I started thud in town.. if i then tab out d3 and tab in again, thud is gone, I restart it, and get xp numbers updated.. I hope you get what I mean, its not updating "live", only after I start thud again I get new numbers.. using win 8 64 bit, english d3 client windowed mode

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hey, maybe someone can help me.. didnt read 146 pages though-.-
> 
> I used hud1.0, worked fine, now after a break I started to play d3 again, downloaded thud 2.0, but it won't update date on the screen.. for example: I start d3, start game, start thud: all overlays appear showing the right numbers, then I start my run, and nothing updates, hp, xp, dmg etc all stays like after I started thud in town.. if i then tab out d3 and tab in again, thud is gone, I restart it, and get xp numbers updated.. I hope you get what I mean, its not updating "live", only after I start thud again I get new numbers.. using win 8 64 bit, english d3 client windowed mode


- check logs\exceptions.txt
- do a clean install

----------


## Saah

experimenting with "pickit"...

edit: reconsidered

For enchancement it would be good to separate MAIN_STAT_VITA to something like "str_vita" or other separate primary attribute combined with vita. its for the case, when some slots have higher caps, like shoulder and belt for STR etc.

btw in ROS there will be no affixes with combined attributes and possibly also differences with slots, i described above.

----------


## chumii

> - check logs\exceptions.txt
> - do a clean install


redownloaded 2.0, exception.txt spams



```
   bei SharpDX.Result.CheckError()
   bei SharpDX.Direct2D1.RenderTarget.CreateLayer(Nullable`1 size, Layer layer)
   bei ..(Single ,  )
   bei ..( ))
2013.11.28 00:40:42.999	overlay paint error (SharpDX.SharpDXException: HRESULT: [0x8899000C], Module: [SharpDX.Direct2D1], ApiCode: [D2DERR_RECREATE_TARGET/RecreateTarget], Message: Ein Präsentationsfehler ist aufgetreten, der möglicherweise behoben werden kann. Der Aufrufende muss den gesamten Frame neu erstellen und rendern und den Präsentationsvorgang wiederholen.

   bei SharpDX.Result.CheckError()
   bei SharpDX.Direct2D1.RenderTarget.CreateLayer(Nullable`1 size, Layer layer)
   bei ..(Single ,  )
   bei ..( ))
```

the message part is sth like "Apresentation error has occurred, whichmay be corrected.The caller must create the entire frame and re-render andr epeat the presentation process."

----------


## KillerJohn

you have directx 10.1 or newer?
are you sure there is nothing else in the exception log? usually a single exception in the drawing thread could push the rendertarget into an invalid state and from that point, the entire UI is dead... Please upload your exception.txt and give me a link (pastebin for example).




> redownloaded 2.0, exception.txt spams
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>    bei SharpDX.Result.CheckError()
>    bei SharpDX.Direct2D1.RenderTarget.CreateLayer(Nullable`1 size, Layer layer)
>    bei ..(Single ,  )
>    bei ..( ))
> ...

----------


## Saah

For pick-it enchancement also would be good to make "main_stat" and "str", "dex", "int" when put together with "main_stat_vita" in the same "at_least[X, Y1, Y2, Y3, ...]" group do disallow them to be summed both for the "at_least[X, Y1, Y2, Y3, ...]" the X variable
so in example:


```
at_least[2, main_stat+150, main_stat_vita+180, allres+60, crit+8]
```

currently item with 150 primary and 30 vita with 0 all_res and 0 crit would count as a "TRUE", althought its intended to always have 
all_res OR crit AND either main_stat+150 OR (excluding) main_stat_vita+180, so primary attribute must disallow main_stat_vita to count and vice-versa (main_stat_vita is an option for attributes to pass, but NOT another at_least-check entry.

as far as i know, "at_least" inside another "at_least" like there:


```
at_least[2, at_least[1, main_stat+150, main_stat_vita+180], allres+60, crit+8]
```

will not work

so:
1) either make that syntax support
2) or make "primary" COUNTING to always disable "main_stat_vita" from counting possibility and vice-versa, but separate "main_stat_vita" allows another "main_stat_vita" to count, same with primary also allowed with other pure primary to stack, but NOT pure with gibrid

so
at_least[3, main_stat+150, main_stat+180, str+250] >>> CAN BE TRUE
at_least[2, main_stat_vita+150, main_stat_vita+180] >>> CAN BE TRUE
at_least[2, main_stat+150, main_stat_vita+180] >>> CAN NOT BE TRUE

and yes, this strange enchancement can be used with meaning (at least i would use)

EDIT: after some cosideration, sometime pure with gibrid should stack too... so just a syntax support is an ideal option for rings and amulets

________________________________________________________________________________ _________________________________________________

EDIT: another enchancement (insignifficant) idea added to complement

3) allow to point amount of primary attrubute in value or percentage for main_stat_vita, like in example:
main_stat_vita[+180, 120]

second variable (120) points amount of minimum primary attribute needed to present on item

what do you think?

----------


## KillerJohn

> For pick-it enchancement also would be good to...
> what do you think?


nice ideas, but HUD development is stopped. read the first post.

- main_stat_vita[+180, 120] is not necessary. you can write main_stat_vita+180 & main_stat+120 instead
- I can see why at_least[2, main_stat+150, main_stat_vita+180, allres+60, crit+8] is not what you need, but you can divide it into two conditions:
at_least[1, main_stat+150, main_stat_vita+180] & at_least[1, allres+60, crit+8]

----------


## Saah

> - I can see why at_least[2, main_stat+150, main_stat_vita+180, allres+60, crit+8] is not what you need, but you can divide it into two conditions:
> at_least[1, main_stat+150, main_stat_vita+180] & at_least[1, allres+60, crit+8]


the difference is, that i dont want to have the attributes, but an option to either have any of them or not have them at all and just crit & crit dmg, that is not something syntaxically possible

example:


```
amulet = at_least[2, main_stat+300, main_stat_vita+450, crit+8.0, critdmg+80, ias+8]
```

i want to have or 300 primary, OR some less primary, but summed with vita to be 450, or just have crit & crit dmg, currently you may have 300 main and 150 vita to return "true", which is not intended (ideally), ofc if you dont mind to have attributes forced, then there is no problem... but in this example it is not possible

----------


## Saah

btw these values where compared to my current barb gear spreedsheet dps gains, so values are quite precise (300 str = 8 CHC = 80 CHD)

----------


## chumii

> you have directx 10.1 or newer?
> are you sure there is nothing else in the exception log? usually a single exception in the drawing thread could push the rendertarget into an invalid state and from that point, the entire UI is dead... Please upload your exception.txt and give me a link (pastebin for example).


Direct X 11
This is my exceptions.txt 

https://gist.github.com/chumiiger/7699852

----------


## KillerJohn

> Direct X 11
> This is my exceptions.txt 
> 
> https://gist.github.com/chumiiger/7699852


Yeah, somebody else reported the same. It seems sometimes DirectX requires to re-create the rendertarget... (I'm not a big DX expert).
I tried to fix it, but currently can't release a new HUD.

----------


## chumii

> Yeah, somebody else reported the same. It seems sometimes DirectX requires to re-create the rendertarget... (I'm not a big DX expert).
> I tried to fix it, but currently can't release a new HUD.


so nothing I can do about it?

----------


## KillerJohn

> so nothing I can do about it?


a possible fix is coming in the next days. try to restart D3 and/or your pc when the problem appears

----------


## Saah

omg, i just now realised, there is no "ideal" formula for pickit item slots without some weight system, so sad, without a weightening system you have to write each possible combination of affix number rolls and that would take a lot of lines for some items, dozens of lines... i will make simple config allowing very low numbers, better check more pick-it marked items, than miss something potencionally good (especially if you play casually and your dps is below 170k)

hmm.. i got an idea how to write it.. gonna test tomorrow..

gonna try huge at_least block repeating affixes with different rolls and high "least" value (more than 6)

----------


## KillerJohn

> omg, i just now realised, there is no "ideal" formula for pickit item slots without some weight system, so sad, without a weightening system you have to write each possible combination of affix number rolls and that would take a lot of lines for some items, dozens of lines... i will make simple config allowing very low numbers, better check more pick-it marked items, than miss something potencionally good (especially if you play casually and your dps is below 170k)
> 
> hmm.. i got an idea how to write it.. gonna test tomorrow..
> 
> gonna try huge at_least block repeating affixes with different rolls and high "least" value (more than 6)


you are overreacting a bit  :Smile:  you can filter out 90% of crap with the default pickit. if you improve it to match your taste, it will filter out even more...

----------


## Saah

> you are overreacting a bit  you can filter out 90% of crap with the default pickit. if you improve it to match your taste, it will filter out even more...


nah, i dont wish to filter crap, i just wish to make more universal filter to not skip some even cheap, but in some way usefull items, selling or using items below 200k budget is ok for me (i dont want to miss some potencial upgrades for my low budget toons)  :Smile:  its a different purpose

----------


## KillerJohn

> nah, i dont wish to filter crap, i just wish to make more universal filter to not skip some even cheap, but in some way usefull items, selling or using items below 200k budget is ok for me (i dont want to miss some potencial upgrades for my low budget toons)  its a different purpose


yeah, people are different. I don't even sell items below 10M. gl for pickit customization, and please post your pickit if you don't minds (through pastebin)

----------


## toschi1

i cant find the daemonic essenz per run and all time can you out it in ?

----------


## Saah

im not sure, but maybe it would be possible to do with the Finder's Keeper's mod settings, it track statistics for amount of rares or legs looted, not sure about possibility to track demonics, actually you dont even need that, you only need to track amount of elites per run (or per hour), and THUD allows you to do it.
More elites = more demonic essences.

----------


## KillerJohn

> i cant find the daemonic essenz per run and all time can you out it in ?


what?? it is on the stattracker (F5)

----------


## Saah

> yeah, people are different. I don't even sell items below 10M. gl for pickit customization, and please post your pickit if you don't minds (through pastebin)


i dont mind, when its done

----------


## chumii

> a possible fix is coming in the next days. try to restart D3 and/or your pc when the problem appears


graphic card driver update fixed it for me. I use ATI card

----------


## aselluslin

Hello KJ

Is Hud2.0 has timebomb ?
it's can work at character select menu,but process exit after create game

----------


## R3peat

> Hello KJ
> 
> Is Hud2.0 has timebomb ?
> it's can work at character select menu,but process exit after create game


check the link in the first post and try to download turbohud again (hud 2.0 stable)

seems like u downloaded hud 1.0  :Smile:

----------


## Saah

btw does this mod tracks & saves statistics which legendaries (item names) are dropping? (preferably also in which act and location)
and how can i use the tracking data? i need to parse that data manually?

----------


## Dektor

> Hello KJ
> 
> Is Hud2.0 has timebomb ?
> it's can work at character select menu,but process exit after create game


Got same problem.I open taskmgr and open Hud on char select screen - works fine.On loading screen - works fine.But after I enter the world - process just disappears

----------


## Saah

> Hello KJ
> 
> Is Hud2.0 has timebomb ?
> it's can work at character select menu,but process exit after create game


same here, final version (13.11.17)




> Got same problem.I open taskmgr and open Hud on char select screen - works fine.On loading screen - works fine.But after I enter the world - process just disappears


exactly, you even see "splash" screen of mod, while loading the world, but then it shuts down

actually today when i began, mod worked in-game i even saw some pick-it corners, but not on all items, that should have a corner, I alt-tabbed as usual, began looking config, did some changes, reloaded via hotkey and noticed, that those bracers still dont light up, later a noticed, that a whole mod is off.
after that tried to run it few times and get same results, that other ppl report.

----------


## R3peat

mhh yes same here now. seems like timebomb ._.

----------


## k1ckd0wN

same problem.

----------


## aiTMaster

same problem

----------


## akihabara

Progam died for me too  :Frown:

----------


## akihabara

KJ do you think you could let us use the old version whitout updating anything untill RoS? I really appreciate your work and after losing i can clearly say... holy shit i miss it!  :Frown: 

thank you

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hello KJ
> 
> Is Hud2.0 has timebomb ?
> it's can work at character select menu,but process exit after create game


both versions have a timebomb: today.
I dont have time now, and HUD is currenly in pieces (I changed a few internal stuff...)

Tonight I will fix the current bugs, set timebomb to 2014.01.01 and upload it.
Sorry guys, you have to live one day without HUD.

At least you slowly get used to it while RoS arrives...

edit: btw only HUD 2.0 will bemaintained in the future (until RoS), so everybody using HUD 1.0 should prepare to make a clean install tonight...

----------


## R3peat

> both versions have a timebomb: today.
> I dont have time now, and HUD is currenly in pieces (I changed a few internal stuff...)
> 
> Tonight I will fix the current bugs, set timebomb to 2014.01.01 and upload it.
> Sorry guys, you have to live one day without HUD.
> 
> At least you slowly get used to it while RoS arrives...
> 
> edit: btw only HUD 2.0 will bemaintained in the future (until RoS), so everybody using HUD 1.0 should prepare to make a clean install tonight...


hope not ^^ hope enigma will continue this work with ros . alocating new mem locations so u just need to upgrade. we dont need several new features u know we just want a running hud for ros with updated mem locations  :Smile: 

and again from me , thank u very much for spending that much time in this tool , and sharing it with us 
best tool for farming out there and ur the best programmer ive seen yet  :Smile: 

and now COME ON PEOPLE go down on ur knees and pray to GOD aka KillerJohn  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## KillerJohn

> hope not ^^ hope enigma will continue this work with ros . alocating new mem locations so u just need to upgrade. we dont need several new features u know we just want a running hud for ros with updated mem locations 
> 
> and again from me , thank u very much for spending that much time in this tool , and sharing it with us 
> best tool for farming out there and ur the best programmer ive seen yet 
> 
> and now COME ON PEOPLE go down on ur knees and pray to GOD aka KillerJohn


you are crazy, you know?  :Smile: 

Unfortunately updating HUD for RoS is not just updating some offsets... believe me. Enigma32 is still working on reversing vanilla, but I will get access to a beta account tomorrow so I will try to investigate how serious the situation is...

----------


## aselluslin

> both versions have a timebomb: today.
> I dont have time now, and HUD is currenly in pieces (I changed a few internal stuff...)
> 
> Tonight I will fix the current bugs, set timebomb to 2014.01.01 and upload it.
> Sorry guys, you have to live one day without HUD.
> 
> At least you slowly get used to it while RoS arrives...
> 
> edit: btw only HUD 2.0 will bemaintained in the future (until RoS), so everybody using HUD 1.0 should prepare to make a clean install tonight...


Thank you, sir
atleast it's just timebomb problem, not a program issue  :Smile:

----------


## akihabara

KJ thank you, you made my game 100% more fun to play. Cant wait for the update

----------


## mordaine1975

I tried the new Hud and although some of the new features look nice I noticed that the info panel in the old Hud that shows Crit Chance is no longer displayed. This is rather important to the whole reason I use the Hud because what I have done is moved the Crit Chance info panel to the middle of the screen so when I hit my macro to swap rings (SoJ for elites) I see the Crit Chance change letting me know which ring is equipped without having to constantly open up the inventory screen. Is there a way to do this with the new Hud 2.0? I breezed thru the config but I didn't see any thing that would allow me to set this up like I have in the old version. I realize you are quitting and I totally understand your reasons but I would appreciate it if you allowed us to continue to use the Hud 1.0 or tell me how I can setup the Crit Chance panel to the center area of my screen.

Thank you.

----------


## KillerJohn

> I tried the new Hud and although some of the new features look nice I noticed that the info panel in the old Hud that shows Crit Chance is no longer displayed. This is rather important to the whole reason I use the Hud because what I have done is moved the Crit Chance info panel to the middle of the screen so when I hit my macro to swap rings (SoJ for elites) I see the Crit Chance change letting me know which ring is equipped without having to constantly open up the inventory screen. Is there a way to do this with the new Hud 2.0? I breezed thru the config but I didn't see any thing that would allow me to set this up like I have in the old version. I realize you are quitting and I totally understand your reasons but I would appreciate it if you allowed us to continue to use the Hud 1.0 or tell me how I can setup the Crit Chance panel to the center area of my screen.
> 
> Thank you.


with HUD 2.0 you can see your stats above the skill bar AT THE MIDDLE of the screen  :Smile:

----------


## R3peat

anyways  :Big Grin:

----------


## cable-one

> with HUD 2.0 you can see your stats above the skill bar AT THE MIDDLE of the screen


Just replied here to say how awsome this is !

----------


## mordaine1975

> with HUD 2.0 you can see your stats above the skill bar AT THE MIDDLE of the screen


Tbh the old Hud does what I need it to do much better than the new one. Is it possible to reset the timebomb for the old hud? Or can I just set my pc clock back in order to run it?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Tbh the old Hud does what I need it to do much better than the new one. Is it possible to reset the timebomb for the old hud? Or can I just set my pc clock back in order to run it?


1) I don't know any easy way to trick to timebomb. I can't reset or recompile it. PC clock trick will not work.
2) I have no idea why do you say 1.0 was better
3) HUD 1.0 will >never< work again after a patch, but I'll maintain HUD 2.0 as long as I can.

----------


## KillerJohn

I asked my wife to give me a free hour to be able to prepare a new HUD version for you guys, so here it is:

*13.12.1.0 STABLE (2.0)*
NOTE: if you have HUD 2.0 STABLE (13.11.15.0 or newer) then you can update only the .exe file. Otherwise you need a clean install (see the changelog of 13.11.15.0)
- changed: timebomb will expire on 2014. january 1.
- fixed: some minor bugs
- changed: many internal code (I hope this release will not introduce new bugs)

----------


## akihabara

> 1) I don't know any easy way to trick to timebomb. I can't reset or recompile it. PC clock trick will not work.
> 2) I have no idea why do you say 1.0 was better
> 3) HUD 1.0 will >never< work again after a patch, but I'll maintain HUD 2.0 as long as I can.


Cant wait for the updated version!

----------


## KillerJohn

> Cant wait for the updated version!


what? it is there  :Smile:

----------


## cloudstrife007

> what? it is there


For some reason.. TurboHUD just closed for no reason.. i tried reloading it.. but it isn't working.. no clue why..

a friend using it also had it happened to him too..

Using the one with the *gold-in-stash-nok or whatever its called..

----------


## mordaine1975

> 1)
> 2) I have no idea why do you say 1.0 was better


It is better because as I said you gave us the option to move one of the display windows that shows dmg, cc, ehp, ect to anywhere on the screen.They way I use this feature is I closed out all the other info other than the Crit Chance, Resized it to a comfortable size and moved the window placement to just above my character so when I hit my macro to switch rings to my soj I can see that the ring was switched properly and vise versa without having to open my inventory or take my eyes off my character while playing. With the new Hud this makes it a lot more difficult to check as its at the bottom of the screen in very small print. The new hud shows this info down below which is not at a good viewable area imo and is rather small and hard to read. The elite titles are also harder to read as there is no way to change colors or resize them. Yes I wear glasses but I still have trouble reading small print. The old Hud works better for the features it offered that I use. I know you will cease to work on TurboHud for future patches or RoS but that is still a long way off. I would greatly appreciate it if you would create a new timebomb for the current version of Hud 1.0.

----------


## Saah

> For some reason.. TurboHUD just closed for no reason.. i tried reloading it.. but it isn't working.. no clue why..
> 
> a friend using it also had it happened to him too..
> 
> Using the one with the *gold-in-stash-nok or whatever its called..


just download the latest version

----------


## Saah

> It is better because as I said you gave us the option to move one of the display windows that shows dmg, cc, ehp, ect to anywhere on the screen.They way I use this feature is I closed out all the other info other than the Crit Chance, Resized it to a comfortable size and moved the window placement to just above my character so when I hit my macro to switch rings to my soj I can see that the ring was switched properly and vise versa without having to open my inventory or take my eyes off my character while playing. With the new Hud this makes it a lot more difficult to check as its at the bottom of the screen in very small print. The new hud shows this info down below which is not at a good viewable area imo and is rather small and hard to read. The elite titles are also harder to read as there is no way to change colors or resize them. Yes I wear glasses but I still have trouble reading small print. The old Hud works better for the features it offered that I use. I know you will cease to work on TurboHud for future patches or RoS but that is still a long way off. I would greatly appreciate it if you would create a new timebomb for the current version of Hud 1.0.


you can do whaterever you wish (change size, color, move anywhere that window (CritChance), change size and color of text, background, all you need is to edit "ui_default_labels_attributes.xml" file in config folder, its quite intuitively understandable, just try by yourself (i think F2 will be enough to hot-reload freshly saved file, mentioned above)
also read the modding thread (first post), here ([MOD] TurboHUD - User Interface modding)

----------


## Saah

btw, KJ, i asked a question there http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ml#post2919673
can you give some advice on that? what to do with it?

----------


## toschi1

thx KJ. very n1

----------


## akihabara

Like i said, thank you KJ. 
I dont know about you guys but i cant play the game whitout the HUD anymore.. i fear for when RoS will come out :|

----------


## KillerJohn

> btw does this mod tracks & saves statistics which legendaries (item names) are dropping? (preferably also in which act and location)
> and how can i use the tracking data? i need to parse that data manually?


look around inside your "runs" folder. there will be ALL itmes dropped for you, with very very detailed information

----------


## KillerJohn

> It is better because as I said you gave us the option to move one of the display windows that shows dmg, cc, ehp, ect to anywhere on the screen.They way I use this feature is I closed out all the other info other than the Crit Chance, Resized it to a comfortable size and moved the window placement to just above my character so when I hit my macro to switch rings to my soj I can see that the ring was switched properly and vise versa without having to open my inventory or take my eyes off my character while playing. With the new Hud this makes it a lot more difficult to check as its at the bottom of the screen in very small print. The new hud shows this info down below which is not at a good viewable area imo and is rather small and hard to read. The elite titles are also harder to read as there is no way to change colors or resize them. Yes I wear glasses but I still have trouble reading small print. The old Hud works better for the features it offered that I use. I know you will cease to work on TurboHud for future patches or RoS but that is still a long way off. I would greatly appreciate it if you would create a new timebomb for the current version of Hud 1.0.


you can change ALL of those elements. everything. HUD 2.0 is far far far far more customizable than HUD 1.0.

----------


## R3peat

ty john for fast update  :Smile:

----------


## beatboxed

hello. after i update hud to ver. 2 all the map/minimap, pickup radius (when i'm moving in the battlefield) & items in my stash & hero became black with no transparency

----------


## KillerJohn

> hello. after i update hud to ver. 2 all the map/minimap, pickup radius (when i'm moving in the battlefield) & items in my stash & hero became black with no transparency


read first post
read manual
read past 10 pages

tldr: enable aero, enable desktop composition, run HUD in XP compatibility mode
try both and report which solved your problem

----------


## mordaine1975

> you can do whaterever you wish (change size, color, move anywhere that window (CritChance), change size and color of text, background, all you need is to edit "ui_default_labels_attributes.xml" file in config folder, its quite intuitively understandable, just try by yourself (i think F2 will be enough to hot-reload freshly saved file, mentioned above)
> also read the modding thread (first post), here ([MOD] TurboHUD - User Interface modding)


Thank you I will try this. I was originally looking for these options in the config.xml so I was looking in the wrong place.

----------


## mordaine1975

> you can do whaterever you wish (change size, color, move anywhere that window (CritChance), change size and color of text, background, all you need is to edit "ui_default_labels_attributes.xml" file in config folder, its quite intuitively understandable, just try by yourself (i think F2 will be enough to hot-reload freshly saved file, mentioned above)
> also read the modding thread (first post), here ([MOD] TurboHUD - User Interface modding)


Ok I looked at the file "ui_default_labels_attributes.xml" which shows the following:

<!-- critical hit chance -->
<critchance template="default" enabled="1" expression="*critchance" hint="critical hit chance">
<position x="62.4" />
<title font_color="255,255,255,100" />
</critchance>

But how do I reposition the Crit Chance display on my screen? Oh Hud 1.0 there was a hotkey that allowed you to use the mouse to grab the display window and reposition. I tried the same hotkey but it does not work and there is no description in the manual on how to do this. And how do I resize the fonts.

----------


## mordaine1975

After about an hour of messing and guessing with this thing I was finally able to get the window positioned they way I needed it. Hud 1.0 was so much easier to setup. Hud 2.0 no instructions makes the whole setup a guessing game not fun at all.

----------


## mordaine1975

KillerJohn if Blizzard decides to remove the BoA items self found crap which could happen because a lot of players are against it, do you think you will continue to play D3 in RoS?

----------


## yohannes

> - changed: many internal code (I hope this release will not introduce new bugs)


the map reveal feature worked better in previous versions. now less parts of the maps are revealed.

----------


## KillerJohn

> the map reveal feature worked better in previous versions. now less parts of the maps are revealed.


screenshot?

----------


## KillerJohn

> After about an hour of messing and guessing with this thing I was finally able to get the window positioned they way I needed it. Hud 1.0 was so much easier to setup. Hud 2.0 no instructions makes the whole setup a guessing game not fun at all.


you have to be kidding... position x="62.4" does not ring a bell? 
it's template is "default", you can find y there (because all labels share the same y), but if you manually write x="71" y="71", then HUD will of course use that value instead of the template's. Please head to the modding topic with your another questions.

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.12.2.5 STABLE (2.0)*
NOTE: if you have HUD 2.0 STABLE (13.11.15.0 or newer) then you can update only the .exe file. Otherwise you need a clean install (see the changelog of 13.11.15.0)
- fixed: map reveal

----------


## Saah

not tested with map reveal fix, but previous version does not display MF,GF, EXP (i think because it doesn't sum from follower inventory, the values in my inventory details and mod labels are different), will reply soon if map reveal fixes it.

Edit: yes it still does not count MF, GF, EXP % bonuses from follower items and in result displays a bit less value that hero character details window

----------


## KillerJohn

> not tested with map reveal fix, but previous version does not display MF,GF, EXP (i think because it doesn't sum from follower inventory, the values in my inventory details and mod labels are different), will reply soon if map reveal fixes it.
> 
> Edit: yes it still does not count MF, GF, EXP % bonuses from follower items and in result displays a bit less value that hero character details window


yes, it is normal. HUD never counted follower mf/gf/exp bonuses into your stats.

----------


## cloudstrife007

Goblin Names aren't showing up green no more like they used to. Not sure why. I only added in a few mobs like Wood Wraith and Highland Walker

----------


## KillerJohn

> Goblin Names aren't showing up green no more like they used to. Not sure why. I only added in a few mobs like Wood Wraith and Highland Walker


maybe you messed up that xml somehow

----------


## zerohostile

Up until today I have been doing fine with previous versions, and the one I was recently using still loads and works till I start game. However the new download gives me 
"Unhandled exception has occurred in a component in your application. etc. - Unable to load DLL 'dwmapi.dll': The specified procedure could not be found. (exception from HRESULT: 0x8007007f)"

Im at a loss, I tried to replace he dll in my system folder no help, I am not sure what the new version is looking for that the old one didnt care about lol... Any clues here?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Up until today I have been doing fine with previous versions, and the one I was recently using still loads and works till I start game. However the new download gives me 
> "Unhandled exception has occurred in a component in your application. etc. - Unable to load DLL 'dwmapi.dll': The specified procedure could not be found. (exception from HRESULT: 0x8007007f)"
> 
> Im at a loss, I tried to replace he dll in my system folder no help, I am not sure what the new version is looking for that the old one didnt care about lol... Any clues here?


did you updated from 1.0 or 2.0 ?

----------


## cloudstrife007

> maybe you messed up that xml somehow


Tried with a fresh install.. still doesn't show up.

----------


## zerohostile

> did you updated from 1.0 or 2.0 ?


13.9.24.1 was the version i used before today

----------


## KillerJohn

> Tried with a fresh install.. still doesn't show up.


I will check this!

----------


## KillerJohn

> 13.9.24.1 was the version i used before today


it is old HUD, called 1.0. There is in the changelog what to do to install HUD 2.0
- make a new, empty folder
- unpack HUD there
- copy your old stat_tracker and runs folder there
- enjoy

ohh and dont forget to read manual first, because you have to install directx 10.1 in order to get HUD 2.0 work.

----------


## yohannes

the latest version have problems in coop game. when i start a coop game, the HUD interface disappears. after 1-2 minutes the interface comes back during the run, but the timer starts from zero.

----------


## R3peat

yeah same here. some hud crashes during the run and in menu. no crash but freeze  :Smile:

----------


## Twirlyman

> the latest version have problems in coop game. when i start a coop game, the HUD interface disappears. after 1-2 minutes the interface comes back during the run, but the timer starts from zero.


Same here except my HUD never returns for some reason.
Any others with this ?

----------


## KillerJohn

> the latest version have problems in coop game. when i start a coop game, the HUD interface disappears. after 1-2 minutes the interface comes back during the run, but the timer starts from zero.


only coop?

I barely play muliplayer... Can I get exception logs?

----------


## KillerJohn

I tested HUD with multiplayer, and I don't see any problem here

----------


## KillerJohn

*13.12.4.0 STABLE (2.0)*
NOTE: if you have HUD 2.0 STABLE (13.11.15.0 or newer) then you can update only the .exe file. Otherwise you need a clean install (see the changelog of 13.11.15.0)
- fixed: goblins

----------


## itsmylife

Is there any way to spend you a chest full of beer KJ?

----------


## R3peat

> Is there any way to spend you a chest full of beer KJ?


yeah readd this link man  :Smile:

----------


## Vixxi

When i try to run the latest version on Windows XP it gives me an error because XP doesn't come with the dwmapi.dll file. Is it being used for something i can disable or have you given up on XP compatibility from previous versions?

----------


## R3peat

> When i try to run the latest version on Windows XP it gives me an error because XP doesn't come with the dwmapi.dll file. Is it being used for something i can disable or have you given up on XP compatibility from previous versions?


the new hud use directX 10 so windows xp isnt supported anymore  :Smile:

----------


## enigma1989

after a while i come back to diablo... Well - Im still reading a lot of news about diablo and RoS and now i want to slash through some monsters again  :Smile:  

I just downloaded the new version of TurboHUD and found my first leorics signet ring quite quick!

Your program has changed quite a bit since the last time i used it!
But it looks very good.

Thanks a lot killerjohn

----------


## KillerJohn

> after a while i come back to diablo... Well - Im still reading a lot of news about diablo and RoS and now i want to slash through some monsters again  
> 
> I just downloaded the new version of TurboHUD and found my first leorics signet ring quite quick!
> 
> Your program has changed quite a bit since the last time i used it!
> But it looks very good.
> 
> Thanks a lot killerjohn


welcome back!  :Smile: 

maybe you could make a new youtube video with the new UI ^^

----------


## KillerJohn

> the new hud use directX 10 so windows xp isnt supported anymore


please empty your inbox...

----------


## R3peat

> please empty your inbox...


lol 5 msgs allowed in storage :rofl:

^^ clean now

----------


## Saah

I have done my "smart" pick-it config, supporting affix-weightening system, basically it is just a very complicated recordings using a lot of symbols, check the screenshot below:



now you got the idea?

It is almost universal record for most slots, althought if you wish to make it "faster", you can delete those affixes, that can not roll, im just lazy to do it myself for now.
If you dont like the weight proportions - you can change it, but anyway it does not make much sense.
What really makes sense is the amount of "at least score" each item has (it is like a budget), if you want more expensive item, just increase the amount of needed "at least" for it.
I made it with columns, because it is easy to view (investigate/explore/configure to your liking), most affixes got cap of 10 "score" which equals to 200 main_stat_vita, 5 cc, 50 cd, 78 (almost cap) allres etc...
I was referencing both affix value caps and dps spreedsheet equivalency comparisons, when determining the exact proportion between affixes.
The main_stat_vita can be replaced with just main_stat using and Edit > Replace command, if you like to.
Currently its "at least score" is set to match not very expensive items, because im not lucky on getting expensive items and selling cheaper ones  :Smile: 
It is okay, that "sock+" is repeated 3 times each time, its just how it is supposed to function.
Config uses different socket column data between weapons, helms and other armors (ofc weapons got sock+1 repeated 20 times, to match +100 crit damage budget value)
if you dont need flexible items and just interested in very expensive (or BIS) items, then you dont need such config.
I have not yet touched legendaries, this config is for rares, althought formulas are universal and flexible, if you delete high level legendaries section, my config data will also check high level legendaries in the same way, it checks Rares currently.
If you dont want to read all the columns and lines, just disable "Word Wrap" and you can just change the "budget score" at beginning of each line, like on the screenshot below:



Mostly i just copied same item to every slot and adjusted just "socket" column and ofcourse an "at least budget" on the beginning of each item (marked on screenshot),
everything else is just a plain copy.

I have not uploaded it to a pastebin, like KJ suggested, just at mediafire, like separately downloadable text file:
 my pickit_sc.ini

enjoy !

----------


## KillerJohn

> I have done my "smart" pick-it config, supporting affix-weightening system, basically it is just a very complicated recordings using a lot of symbols, check the screenshot below:
> 
> 
> 
> now you got the idea?
> 
> It is almost universal record for most slots, althought if you wish to make it "faster", you can delete those affixes, that can not roll, im just lazy to do it myself for now.
> If you dont like the weight proportions - you can change it, but anyway it does not make much sense.
> What really makes sense is the amount of "at least score" each item has (it is like a budget), if you want more expensive item, just increase the amount of needed "at least" for it.
> ...


I can't find a word... I have no idea why do you need this, but it is good to see when somebody customize HUD  :Smile: 

brb, currently watching man of steel...

----------


## KillerJohn

> I can't find a word... I have no idea why do you need this, but it is good to see when somebody customize HUD 
> 
> brb, currently watching man of steel...


I am not sure you know that
at_least[4, int+10, int+20, int+30, int+40] will evaluate to true for an item with >=40 intelligence.

----------


## Saah

> I can't find a word... I have no idea why do you need this


simply just because i never ever seen any item more expensive, than few millions. i just dont want to miss anything sellable, so i made a truly flexible, item config, which supports any combination of affixes and their values, only 1 condition it cares about is overall value, and it is not restricted to minimum values of specific affixes.




> I am not sure you know that
> at_least[4, int+10, int+20, int+30, int+40] will evaluate to true for an item with >=40 intelligence.


just read my post again and read commented lines on the first screenshot
it is using equivalent values between columns of the same line, if an item has 200 int - it consumes 10 points of "budget score", and has 26 more to spend on anything else

20 int consumes 1 point of budget, 80 int consumes 4 points.
80 int is on the same line as 2% crit chance, if they both present they consume 4+4=8 points
if item has 80 int and 3% chance, then its 10 points

----------


## KillerJohn

> simply just because i never ever seen any item more expensive, than few millions. i just dont want to miss anything sellable, so i made a truly flexible, item config, which supports any combination of affixes and their values, only 1 condition it cares about is overall value, and it is not restricted to minimum values of specific affixes.
> 
> 
> just read my post again and read commented lines on the first screenshot
> it is using equivalent values between columns of the same line, if an item has 200 int - it consumes 10 points of "budget score", and has 26 more to spend on anything else
> 
> 20 int consumes 1 point of budget, 80 int consumes 4 points.
> 80 int is on the same line as 2% crit chance, if they both present they consume 4+4=8 points
> if item has 80 int and 3% chance, then its 10 points


so ~500 mainstatvita and ~7% crit is a good amulet?

btw I very like what you did with at_least. It is kinda... super. I never thought about at_least like this.

----------


## Saah

> so ~500 mainstatvita and ~7% crit is a good amulet?


that is why i suggested to replace main_stat_vita to main_stat, to ensure, that attribute rolls are valued correctly compared to trifecta affixes, and yes, that amulet would be not bad for casual players, what is intended, it has approximately the same dps contribution as {5% cc, 50 cd, 7% ias and 180 main_stat_vita}, althought 500 main_stat_vita can contain at most 350 main stat (on amulet), and everything else (150) is just a vita, which is not as good, but anyway you will not often get items with very high vita and low main_stat, so dont worry too much about it.

Edit:
btw i suggested to develop 2-parameter main_stat_vita or if you download my config, you can notice, armor items have a requirement to have 80 main stat (should be 180+ for expensive items)

Another idea is:
main_stat_vita column instead of


```
main_stat_vita+20,
main_stat_vita+40,
main_stat_vita+60,
...
main_stat_vita+280,
main_stat_vita+300,
main_stat_vita+320,
...
```

could be like that


```
main_stat+20,
main_stat+40,
main_stat+60,
...
main_stat+280,
main_stat+300,
main_stat_vita+320, 
main_stat_vita+340,
...
```

hmm.. looks like a good idea to me (yes, it may not linearly consume all above lines of main_stat, but it will consume just those, which are pure, so budget will only count pure dps-contributing stats, and in this case vita will begin count, when main_stat_vita is above 300 (but will be ignored otherwise), which will eliminate most gibrid items and only allow gibrid items, which have high sum of main+vita, not bad idea, maybe later i will update the config with this idea.

Its quite ideal solution for those, who dont like vita much, and at the same time it allows vita in rare cases.
my config currently is more flexible with vita, it is a matter of taste
another option is to make below 200 to main stat only, and 220+ main_stat_vita (some happy medium)

and one more solution idea is to make:


```
main_stat+20,  vita+40
main_stat+40,  vita+80
main_stat+60,  vita+120
main_stat+80,  vita+160
main_stat+100, vita+200
main_stat+120, vita+240
main_stat+140, vita+280
main_stat+160,
...
main_stat+280,
main_stat+300,
main_stat+320, 
main_stat+340,
...
```

so now main_stat caps at its cap (350 for amulets) and vita counted separately uses separate column, like additional affix and is counted at double price (or even triple, for the tastes). So it will not consume too much points and is not ignored  :Smile: 

I think the last solution is best (even quite ideal)

Edit: some additional solution for gibrid attribute items reconsidered

Edit 2: ideal solution

----------


## Dartena

This crashes whenever I open mumble lol. Weird problem

----------


## R3peat

> This crashes whenever I open mumble lol. Weird problem


mby ur usiing some kind of overlay for mumble? mby the mumbel overlay forces to be on top of diablo III same like turbohud and mby thats why turbohud crashes

----------


## KillerJohn

> This crashes whenever I open mumble lol. Weird problem


what is mumble?

----------


## R3peat

> what is mumble?


voice chat tool like teamspeak

----------


## KillerJohn

> voice chat tool like teamspeak


yeah installed 2 mins ago, but I don't see any overlay there...

----------


## R3peat

> yeah installed 2 mins ago, but I don't see any overlay there...


duno if its default or possible with a plugin . we should ask him if he use an overlay plugin for mumble  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dartena

It has an overlay option.. i did enable it the other day to test it out and it has been crashing since.. thanks for pointing that out! I'll test it out.

Edit: That seems to be the issue. Thank you for the fix!

----------


## R3peat

> It has an overlay option.. i did enable it the other day to test it out and it has been crashing since.. thanks for pointing that out! I'll test it out.
> 
> Edit: That seems to be the issue. Thank you for the fix!


 :Wink:  sherlocked xD

----------


## KillerJohn

> It has an overlay option.. i did enable it the other day to test it out and it has been crashing since.. thanks for pointing that out! I'll test it out.
> 
> Edit: That seems to be the issue. Thank you for the fix!


Please write a step by step list how can you (I) reproduce the issue, so maybe I can fix HUD's DirectX part to do not crash. Thanks!

----------


## agilecreature

This program is very good. Thank you! But I have some problem. Statistics "RUN" does not work. It is not reset when you exit the menu and added exceptions.

2013.12.07 18:54:12.432 collect exception (System.ArgumentException: The path contains invalid characters .
***in System.Security.Permissions.FileIOPermission.HasIllegalCharacters (String [] str)
***in System.Security.Permissions.FileIOPermission.AddPathList (FileIOPermissionAccess access, AccessControlActions control, String [] pathListOrig, Boolean checkForDuplicates, Boolean needFullPath, Boolean copyPathList)
***in System.Security.Permissions.FileIOPermission .. ctor (FileIOPermissionAccess access, String [] pathList, Boolean checkForDuplicates, Boolean needFullPath)
***in System.IO.Directory.CreateDirectory (String path)
***to ? . ? . ? ()
***to ?.?.? (Boolean, Boolean, Boolean, Boolean)
***to ?.?.? (String)
***to ? . ? . ? ())

----------


## R3peat

> This program is very good. Thank you! But I have some problem. Statistics "RUN" does not work. It is not reset when you exit the menu and added exceptions.
> 
> 2013.12.07 18:54:12.432 collect exception (System.ArgumentException: The path contains invalid characters .
> ***in System.Security.Permissions.FileIOPermission.HasIllegalCharacters (String [] str)
> ***in System.Security.Permissions.FileIOPermission.AddPathList (FileIOPermissionAccess access, AccessControlActions control, String [] pathListOrig, Boolean checkForDuplicates, Boolean needFullPath, Boolean copyPathList)
> ***in System.Security.Permissions.FileIOPermission .. ctor (FileIOPermissionAccess access, String [] pathList, Boolean checkForDuplicates, Boolean needFullPath)
> ***in System.IO.Directory.CreateDirectory (String path)
> ***to ? . ? . ? ()
> ***to ?.?.? (Boolean, Boolean, Boolean, Boolean)
> ...


u extracted the archive u downloaded? or running the .exe in the archive? if u do so extract it and runn .exe again as administrator

----------


## KillerJohn

any chance your battleTag contains characters which cannot be in a filename ? (try to create a folder with your battleTag and if Windows gives an error, then we have a problem...)




> This program is very good. Thank you! But I have some problem. Statistics "RUN" does not work. It is not reset when you exit the menu and added exceptions.
> 
> 2013.12.07 18:54:12.432 collect exception (System.ArgumentException: The path contains invalid characters .
> ***in System.Security.Permissions.FileIOPermission.HasIllegalCharacters (String [] str)
> ***in System.Security.Permissions.FileIOPermission.AddPathList (FileIOPermissionAccess access, AccessControlActions control, String [] pathListOrig, Boolean checkForDuplicates, Boolean needFullPath, Boolean copyPathList)
> ***in System.Security.Permissions.FileIOPermission .. ctor (FileIOPermissionAccess access, String [] pathList, Boolean checkForDuplicates, Boolean needFullPath)
> ***in System.IO.Directory.CreateDirectory (String path)
> ***to ? . ? . ? ()
> ***to ?.?.? (Boolean, Boolean, Boolean, Boolean)
> ...





> u extracted the archive u downloaded? or running the .exe in the archive? if u do so extract it and runn .exe again as administrator


it is not a privilege problem: "The path contains invalid characters ."

----------


## Dartena

> Please write a step by step list how can you (I) reproduce the issue, so maybe I can fix HUD's DirectX part to do not crash. Thanks!


It's very simple. On mumble, Configure tab > Settings > Overlay Button. When that enabled button is pressed it will create an overlay like effect similar to your program to show who's speaking while in game. I'm assuming that's why it's causing the program to crash.

----------


## Twirlyman

Unfortunate to hear about this project coming to an end  :Frown: 
But I appreciate all the effort that was put into it!
Hopefully Diablo will rethink their decision before launch and bring you back = )

Have a good one wherever you may go!

----------


## agilecreature

> any chance your battleTag contains characters which cannot be in a filename ? (try to create a folder with your battleTag and if Windows gives an error, then we have a problem...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is not a privilege problem: "The path contains invalid characters ."


All work perfectly. I have folder with my battletag in TurboHUD. But statistics "RUN", reset only i quit game(always "SESION" and "RUN" shows the same). I unpacked program.

----------


## KillerJohn

> All work perfectly. I have folder with my battletag in TurboHUD. But statistics "RUN", reset only i quit game(always "SESION" and "RUN" shows the same). I unpacked program.


I need somebody to decode this  :Smile:

----------


## R3peat

> I need somebody to decode this


xD ^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## Saah

> All work perfectly. I have folder with my battletag in TurboHUD. But statistics "RUN", reset only i quit game(always "SESION" and "RUN" shows the same). I unpacked program.


maybe something denies to create statistics folder or files, just ensure, you are running the Mod as an administrator, folder is not "read-only", you have several MB free space...

----------


## KillerJohn

> maybe something denies to create statistics folder or files, just ensure, you are running the Mod as an administrator, folder is not "read-only", you have several MB free space...


Again: you can see from the exception that his problem is probably his battleTag or character name.

----------


## KillerJohn

4 days until HUD anniversary (the day when HUD went public)  :Smile:

----------


## Dartena

> 4 days until HUD anniversary (the day when HUD went public)


I have to say man.. this HUD makes playing D3 bearable lol. Thank you so much for the work you've put into it.

----------


## misto23de

> 4 days until HUD anniversary (the day when HUD went public)


Just want to say "Thank you" - love all the details and data I get from TurboHUD while grinding D3 over and over  :Big Grin:

----------


## akihabara

> 4 days until HUD anniversary (the day when HUD went public)


Thank you. I really hope you change your mind about RoS!

----------


## akihabara

I have a question for you KillerJohn.

Is there a way to use the HUD while on fullscreen? I play at 2560x1440 whit SLI and using fullscreen/windowed gives me some fps drop.


edit. 
nvm i found all the answer you gave to the same question so far.

Thats too bad  :Frown:

----------


## pastuh

wow dude dis hud still works?  :Big Grin: 
Cant remember when last time used.. but still gj.

----------


## KillerJohn

> wow dude dis hud still works? 
> Cant remember when last time used.. but still gj.


how can you even live without it??? ^^

----------


## Dartena

> how can you even live without it??? ^^


Dunno, might commit HC suicide when expansion rolls through and it gets canceled  :Frown:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Dunno, might commit HC suicide when expansion rolls through and it gets canceled


you can do it on PTR without any consequences  :Smile:

----------


## Dartena

It just won't be the same lol

----------


## Fumi

Why is my minimap black, and there is a black circle under my champion?  :Frown: 

Great program!!

----------


## KillerJohn

> Why is my minimap black, and there is a black circle under my champion? 
> 
> Great program!!


here is your answer  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## KillerJohn

*announcement posted on the first page*

----------


## Dartena

> *announcement posted on the first page*


Omg, this is truly a fantastic day lol. I also just got out of the Military today. Time to party it up! Congrats to everyone!

Edit: Downloading the PTR now  :Smile:  I'll have that character ready for suicide on a moments notice KJ

----------


## R3peat

i love u john  :Smile:  im rly sad of hearing ur story with those "beta" testers  :Frown:  sry for ya man

----------


## Dolphe

> i love u john  im rly sad of hearing ur story with those "beta" testers  sry for ya man


I've had the same experience, people wanna try it but with no interest in reporting back :/ When you find someone that is willing to help , you should stick with him /them.
Public beta = no replies what so ever  :Big Grin: 

OnT: Hopefully Enigma will share his findings  :Smile:

----------


## slixx1987

Hey i Know it its a stupid question. But what i have to do that there is on all ilvl 63 items ( or max ) that are dropping are show me this small yellow thing :P
And Pls can u Show it to me =)

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hey i Know it its a stupid question. But what i have to do that there is on all ilvl 63 items ( or max ) that are dropping are show me this small yellow thing :P
> And Pls can u Show it to me =)


look around in ui_default_actors_items.xml and please head to the modding topic with your questions.

----------


## Dartena

> look around in ui_default_actors_items.xml and please head to the modding topic with your questions.


It's in his Signature lol. Good try i guess. How's the Expansion treating you KJ?

----------


## enigma32

> _First the most important: our beloved hero, enigma32 found me the major base offsets. What I can find in a week, he was able to find those in a few hours, every night, after work, so please do not forget to say a thanks to him! Without him HUD 2.0.1 will be nowhere near. In fact, without those addresses I would not even start to develop HUD for 2.0.1..._


You're welcome, all of you  :Wink: 




> OnT: Hopefully Enigma will share his findings


I will, maybe public, maybe private. I'll discuss with KJ if we perhaps could do some collaboration all of us. Public = lots of stupid questions (and no mods awake to smite them) and full inbox all the time  :Smile:

----------


## R3peat

> You're welcome, all of you 
> 
> I will, maybe public, maybe private. I'll discuss with KJ if we perhaps could do some collaboration all of us. Public = lots of stupid questions (and no mods awake to smite them) and full inbox all the time


 :Big Grin:  lol  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## wildcard442

I'm having an issue... when I run the .exe it seems like it starts, it will create log file, update status.txt but I can't see the HUD, there is nothing on the screen when I switch back (I'll be in menus and start a new run). Status.txt updates and so does the log file. I press F1 and it doesn't do anything. I've set High Framerate in the .xml to 0 and I'm running it as Admin in XP SP3 compatibility mode.

Any ideas?

Thanks for the excellent program!

----------


## Saah

XP is not even supported, mod uses DirectX10 which is not available to XP.

----------


## KillerJohn

> XP is not even supported, mod uses DirectX10 which is not available to XP.


that's right

----------


## wildcard442

> XP is not even supported, mod uses DirectX10 which is not available to XP.


I only followed the directions in manual.txt:

"In case you see huge black "things" instead HUD's interface, you should try to run TurboHUD in Windows XP SP3 compatible mode"

I'm running Windows 7... How could you think I'm running XP? There is no such thing as XP SP3 compatibility mode on XP?

----------


## datz

so when i try running this i get a error under d3 saying cant read memory try running in admin etc

tried dont work

dunno wut to do.. i dont see a how to set up

----------


## KillerJohn

> I only followed the directions in manual.txt:
> 
> "In case you see huge black "things" instead HUD's interface, you should try to run TurboHUD in Windows XP SP3 compatible mode"
> 
> I'm running Windows 7... How could you think I'm running XP? There is no such thing as XP SP3 compatibility mode on XP?


ohh, you said compatibility mode. sorry I didnt noticed. hmm
Are you sure that you are using the latest version and NOT in fullscreen mode?

----------


## KillerJohn

> so when i try running this i get a error under d3 saying cant read memory try running in admin etc
> 
> tried dont work
> 
> dunno wut to do.. i dont see a how to set up


- run HUD as administrator (right click -> run as administrator)
- this HUD is for D3 1.0.8 live
- be sure your D3 process name is Diablo III.exe

----------


## datz

oh it wont work with the ptr  :Frown:

----------


## KillerJohn

> oh it wont work with the ptr


lololololol

----------


## cloudstrife007

I miss HUD on ptr  :Frown:  .. hell even a mini version of it would be nice.. map reveal with mob affixes on screen.. rest is w/e..

----------


## wildcard442

> ohh, you said compatibility mode. sorry I didnt noticed. hmm
> Are you sure that you are using the latest version and NOT in fullscreen mode?


That's what it was... I was running fullscreen. Switched to Windowed [Fullscreen] and it works perfectly now. Thanks!!

----------


## KillerJohn

> I miss HUD on ptr  .. hell even a mini version of it would be nice.. map reveal with mob affixes on screen.. rest is w/e..


read the first post... there is an announcement

btw HUD for PTR works fine, it is currently under testing. I have no testers and my will to play RoS is "limited". Plus I have a few ideas for HUD which will be introduced in the ptr version and I will not add them to the 1.0.8 version.

----------


## R3peat

> read the first post... there is an announcement
> 
> btw HUD for PTR works fine, it is currently under testing. I have no testers and my will to play RoS is "limited". Plus I have a few ideas for HUD which will be introduced in the ptr version and I will not add them to the 1.0.8 version.


:drool:  :Big Grin:

----------


## cinq

> read the first post... there is an announcement
> 
> btw HUD for PTR works fine, it is currently under testing. I have no testers and my will to play RoS is "limited". Plus I have a few ideas for HUD which will be introduced in the ptr version and I will not add them to the 1.0.8 version.



Thank Sir. John, and also thank you Enigma for making our lives a little easier.  :Smile:  Happy holidays to all!

Congrats on your p1000!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## cloudstrife007

When was the last time pickit.ini was updated? I just sold a legendary that was declared as red.. for 4m lol

----------


## KillerJohn

> When was the last time pickit.ini was updated? I just sold a legendary that was declared as red.. for 4m lol


dunno... personally I don't sell anything under 20-30M. just drop to the ground. do you have a picture?  :Smile:

----------


## cloudstrife007

> dunno... personally I don't sell anything under 20-30M. just drop to the ground. do you have a picture?


The item was Strongarm Bracers .. had 160ish Intel, 9% life, and 4.5 crit chance. Not even vit.. they sold for 3.5m lol

Why drop 20m on the ground.. get 5 of those kind of items thats 100m. If you are going to throw away 20m i'd like to have it lol

----------


## CheapAndEasy

this program was strong, i`m here to thx you again killerjohn

----------


## cloudstrife007

Also I would like to point out that even its incorrect on green items in inventory. Like Inna's Vast Expanse.. 145 dex, 41 vit, 10% life, 244 life regen, 5% melee reduction, 3 sockets.. says its green.. damn thing only worth top 500k gold..

This is why I think pickit is all f'd up.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Also I would like to point out that even its incorrect on green items in inventory. Like Inna's Vast Expanse.. 145 dex, 41 vit, 10% life, 244 life regen, 5% melee reduction, 3 sockets.. says its green.. damn thing only worth top 500k gold..
> 
> This is why I think pickit is all f'd up.


Ofc it is ****ed up. I am not a realtime pickit update service. And after you fixed it for yourself, please feel free to share it.

----------


## cloudstrife007

> Ofc it is ****ed up. I am not a realtime pickit update service. And after you fixed it for yourself, please feel free to share it.


Might take a while to determine what sells for more than 20 lol

----------


## qqq23

Hi, KJ, once again thank you for this amazing program as i only play in HC this is essential to me, the most important is the DPS meter as i can test my builds etc.

Quick question, i downloaded ptr recently and wondering when will you release a ptr version? 
Dying to know, thanks alot. Much appreciated.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hi, KJ, once again thank you for this amazing program as i only play in HC this is essential to me, the most important is the DPS meter as i can test my builds etc.
> 
> Quick question, i downloaded ptr recently and wondering when will you release a ptr version? 
> Dying to know, thanks alot. Much appreciated.


no ETAs here. do not die please  :Smile:

----------


## qqq23

You know i just might :P 

Cant wait for it man. Really cant.  :Smile:

----------


## Burllz

Hello, i'm playing the game with letter box and the HUD does not fit very well 

heres pic: https://i.imgur.com/FFx5bEm.jpg

Is there a way to fix this? Thanks in advance!

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hello, i'm playing the game with letter box and the HUD does not fit very well 
> 
> heres pic: https://i.imgur.com/FFx5bEm.jpg
> 
> Is there a way to fix this? Thanks in advance!


sorry, but no fix

----------


## Burllz

> sorry, but no fix


Okay. Can i remove this window from the hud ?

----------


## enigma32

> Okay. Can i remove this window from the hud ?


Yes you can. Look inside *\config\ui_default_labels_run_stats.xml* and use the *[MOD] TurboHUD - User Interface modding* topic.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Yes you can. Look inside *\config\ui_default_labels_run_stats.xml* and use the *[MOD] TurboHUD - User Interface modding* topic.


I guess the year's joke is your "Lazy Leecher" title...

----------


## qqq23

Hud is no longer working since maintenance.  :Frown:

----------


## cable-one

Hi Killerjohn,

As of today the hud does not seem to work anymore.
It has hit the timebomb again ?

Just thanking you for this great program.

Hope you have a happy new year !

----------


## patuljak

Not working whay??

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hi Killerjohn,
> 
> As of today the hud does not seem to work anymore.
> It has hit the timebomb again ?
> 
> Just thanking you for this great program.
> 
> Hope you have a happy new year !


Hi! Happy new year for you too!
Yes, timebomb. New build (still only for 1.0.8 ) is coming "soon". No ETA, since I don't know when can I sit down to my computer.




> Not working whay??


rhyme:
Thats a nice replAy :confused:

----------


## patuljak

I em sory for my coment i em still drunk from last night

Hope you fix it fast cos i will not play whitout turbohud  :Smile: 

Heapy new year lots off health and bla bal ...

----------


## KillerJohn

> I em sory for my coment i em still drunk from last night
> 
> Hope you fix it fast cos i will not play whitout turbohud 
> 
> Heapy new year lots off health and bla bal ...


wow thats should be a massive overdose  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

*14.1.1.0 STABLE (2.0)*
NOTE: if you have HUD 2.0 STABLE (13.11.15.0 or newer) then you can update only the .exe file. Otherwise you need a clean install (see the changelog of 13.11.15.0)
- changed: timebomb will expire on 2014. february 1.

----------


## rayzor1973

could you walk me through updating it? I only have the option to run the program exe file

----------


## cable-one

> could you walk me through updating it? I only have the option to run the program exe file


Do you have the program already installed ?

YES:--> 1 download the archive from the 1st page.
2 extract the archive in a temporary folder
3 copy the turbohud.exe from the temporary folder
4 paste the file to where you have previously installed turbohud (overwriting the old file)
5 done !


NO:--> 1 download the archive from the 1st page. 
2 install to where you want.
3 done !


Thanks for updating it so quickly killerjohn !

----------


## rayzor1973

> Do you have the program already installed ?
> 
> YES:--> 1 download the archive from the 1st page.
> 2 extract the archive in a temporary folder
> 3 copy the turbohud.exe from the temporary folder
> 4 paste the file to where you have previously installed turbohud (overwriting the old file)
> 5 done !
> 
> 
> ...


I downloaded the one from the very first page and erased my entire old folder, and installed that one. It turns on fine but it only shows the map reveal. It doesn't show mobs or elites or chests or anything else. My buddy is having the same problem.

On a lighter note, thank you for this great tool. I don't like playing without it. In my opinion, the stats and information it provides (maybe not the mobs locations and type) are how the game should have looked originally.

----------


## KillerJohn

> I downloaded the one from the very first page and erased my entire old folder, and installed that one. It turns on fine but it only shows the map reveal. It doesn't show mobs or elites or chests or anything else. My buddy is having the same problem.
> 
> On a lighter note, thank you for this great tool. I don't like playing without it. In my opinion, the stats and information it provides (maybe not the mobs locations and type) are how the game should have looked originally.


you have to unpack the entire zip file into an empty folder.

----------


## rayzor1973

> you have to unpack the entire zip file into an empty folder.


you are my hero, and for real this program is so great, thanks again!

----------


## patuljak

Thx KillerJohn and it was big overdose stil not clean from it  :Smile: 

To much beer  :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Thx KillerJohn and it was big overdose stil not clean from it 
> 
> To much beer


Can you drink enough beer to be drunk? I urinate faster than I can drink, so basically I can drink unlimited amount of that.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hello, i'm playing the game with letter box and the HUD does not fit very well


The good news: I added letterbox support, but for HUD 2.0.1 only (which is for D3 2.0.0 PTR).
The bad news: It will be not implemented in current HUD 2.0 (which is for D3 1.0.8 ), sorry.

----------


## patuljak

> Can you drink enough beer to be drunk? I urinate faster than I can drink, so basically I can drink unlimited amount of that.


if that be that cinde posible then will be realy good for drinking partys  :Smile:

----------


## Burllz

> Yes you can. Look inside *\config\ui_default_labels_run_stats.xml* and use the *[MOD] TurboHUD - User Interface modding* topic.


Wich line i should edit to disable the window?

@KillerJohn, can i make tome of secrets and flawless square gems to have text when they drop like the demonic essence? If it's possible please explain how /not like enigma32/




> The good news: I added letterbox support, but for HUD 2.0.1 only (which is for D3 2.0.0 PTR).
> The bad news: It will be not implemented in current HUD 2.0 (which is for D3 1.0.8 ), sorry.


Thanks! I can't wait for 2.0.0 to come out so i can play with letterbox again ^_^

----------


## patuljak

HI 
Can you tell me where i finde the options where to enable tome of jewelcrafting?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Wich line i should edit to disable the window?
> 
> @KillerJohn, can i make tome of secrets and flawless square gems to have text when they drop like the demonic essence? If it's possible please explain how /not like enigma32/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I can't wait for 2.0.0 to come out so i can play with letterbox again ^_^





> <default enabled="1">


set it to 0...

are you kidding me? config files are pretty much self-describing...

----------


## cloudstrife007

Ok this might be a bug, but I enabled text to speech for an item called Demonic Essence. Whenever I go to my jeweler and highlight over the demonic essence picture.. I hear the program say.. "Demonic Essence" lol didn't used to do that.

----------


## qqq23

KJ i got a question for you,

is it possible to make your own pick up radius ? What i mean is for example skills that do 20% more dmg if no monsters are within 10 yards, my dh has no pick up radius, is there a way to do it with turbohud? Like a fake one? 

Thanks muchly appreciate it.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Ok this might be a bug, but I enabled text to speech for an item called Demonic Essence. Whenever I go to my jeweler and highlight over the demonic essence picture.. I hear the program say.. "Demonic Essence" lol didn't used to do that.


it is because D3 has a very strange implementation of item tooltips, and creates a temporary item to dispay the tooltip, and HUD thinks it is a new item on the ground... This is already fixed in 2.0.1 edition of HUD but I have no time to fix in 1.0.8 version, sorry  :Frown:

----------


## KillerJohn

> KJ i got a question for you,
> 
> is it possible to make your own pick up radius ? What i mean is for example skills that do 20% more dmg if no monsters are within 10 yards, my dh has no pick up radius, is there a way to do it with turbohud? Like a fake one? 
> 
> Thanks muchly appreciate it.


check the ..._circles.xml in config folder. You can define your own circles around yourself and/or the cursor.

----------


## qqq23

hey, thnx i checked it and its empty, i figured we have to look @ the ui_default_circles_examples which makes sense, but the code doesnt work.

Im pasting the follwing and it doesnt seem to work  :Frown: 

<circles enabled="0">

<!-- example circle -->
<cdemo0 center="me" radius="10">
<style color="192,192,64,64" stroke="3" dash="Dash" />
</cdemo0>


</circles>

----------


## KillerJohn

> hey, thnx i checked it and its empty, i figured we have to look @ the ui_default_circles_examples which makes sense, but the code doesnt work.
> 
> Im pasting the follwing and it doesnt seem to work 
> 
> <circles enabled="0">
> 
> <!-- example circle -->
> <cdemo0 center="me" radius="10">
> <style color="192,192,64,64" stroke="3" dash="Dash" />
> ...


enabled=0 doesn't ring a bell?

----------


## qqq23

> enabled=0 doesn't ring a bell?


I forgot to say, enable = 1 crashes the whole program

this is my whole circles.xml file

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<config>

<templates>
</templates>

<circles>
<circles enabled="1">
<cdemo0 center="me" radius="10">
<style color="192,192,64,64" stroke="3" dash="Dash" />
</cdemo0>



</circles>

</config>

and it doesnt work

----------


## KillerJohn

> I forgot to say, enable = 1 crashes the whole program
> 
> this is my whole circles.xml file
> ...
> and it doesnt work


remove this line: <circles>

----------


## qqq23

Ok just to be clear...

this is my whole ui_default_circles file, i did as you said and the whole hud doesnt work and i get red exceptions error bottom left corner.

Im no noob in coding, well i am but i create alot of my own ahk cripts so i kind of understand stuff, from my understanding you wanted us to edit the circles.xml file with some examples provided in the example.xml files, but in the circles.xml file you have <circles></circles> and the circles example file doesnt have those. So kinda hard to figure out how its set up.

Thanks

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<config>

<templates>
</templates>

<circles enabled="1">
<cdemo0 center="me" radius="10">
<style color="192,192,64,64" stroke="3" dash="Dash" />
</cdemo0>



</circles>

</config>


edit, when i make circles enabled=0 hud works but no circles, when i change it to 1 thats where the problem occurs.

----------


## cloudstrife007

> it is because D3 has a very strange implementation of item tooltips, and creates a temporary item to dispay the tooltip, and HUD thinks it is a new item on the ground... This is already fixed in 2.0.1 edition of HUD but I have no time to fix in 1.0.8 version, sorry


Take it 2.0.1 still private until a stable release?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Take it 2.0.1 still private until a stable release?


HUD 2.0.1 is built for D3 2.0.0 (PTR with or without RoS), it does not work with D3 1.0.8. it is not released yet.
HUD 2.0 is built for D3 1.0.8 (LIVE) and does not work with D3 2.0.0

----------


## mondmond

Happy new year KJ.  :Cool: 
Nice to see you're still hard working. 

Just took a look at the new 2.0 version. Looks good.
Can I delete the indentification.xml?

Also please great the beta group from me.

----------


## crush33

Hi KJ,

Just few questions about the map with TH.

It is capable to show static map and draw red rectangles and squares where the map is random.

The coordinates of statics parts of the map are hardcoded ? (i mean, how TH drow it...?)

TH replace red rectangles/square by the real map when my pawn is near to them, right ?

So can we call this functionnality a "map hack" ? I guess a real map hack does some memory inject to get the random zone even if my pawn is not near...

thank you for your clarification...

----------


## qqq23

KJ, did you have a chance to study the code i used? 

This feature is very very important, could you please write the code that works? 

Has anyone else got the circle to work? Circle around them and also around your curses for certain skills?
Would love to know how it worked. Thanks

----------


## Saah

> It is capable to show static map and draw red rectangles and squares where the map is random.
> 
> The coordinates of statics parts of the map are hardcoded ? (i mean, how TH drow it...?)
> 
> TH replace red rectangles/square by the real map when my pawn is near to them, right ?
> 
> So can we call this functionnality a "map hack" ? I guess a real map hack does some memory inject to get the random zone even if my pawn is not near...


Maybe in D2 a map gave the user all the map data without needing to travel (or memory writing to simulate travelling), but in D3 it is not possible without obvious and very noticeable cheating. Memory writing should be kept disallowed for many reasons, including account-safety.

----------


## Saah

> Has anyone else got the circle to work? Circle around them and also around your curses for certain skills?
> Would love to know how it worked. Thanks


i tried earlier, also had to do some several different tries on circles-XML to make it work. As far as i remember my errors were with conditioning.
I can tell you, that when circles are "enabled=0" - the whole feature is disabled so you dont even have bother to test it, you should use "enabled=1" and never change it to 0, while you willing to use or test your circles. 
You can also try to study another config files to learn something about syntax and examples and i hope you have read the TH interface modding topic (someone linked it in previous pages)

----------


## KillerJohn

> Happy new year KJ. 
> Nice to see you're still hard working. 
> 
> Just took a look at the new 2.0 version. Looks good.
> Can I delete the indentification.xml?
> 
> Also please great the beta group from me.


Hi OldBro! Happy new year for you too? Why the **** you don't came back to the beta group and test the RoS version?  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hi KJ,
> 
> Just few questions about the map with TH.
> 
> It is capable to show static map and draw red rectangles and squares where the map is random.
> 
> The coordinates of statics parts of the map are hardcoded ? (i mean, how TH drow it...?)
> 
> TH replace red rectangles/square by the real map when my pawn is near to them, right ?
> ...


"Static" parts are based on data collection. HUD collects your runs and automatically sends them to me. From that I can datamine the scenes which are "always there" (=static)
Then I code that list back into HUD's exe file, and in next release it will be part of the "static reveal".

Yes, if you are close enough to a scene (what you call rectangles) then it "appears" in D3 memory (server send the data) and HUD reads it and display for you as revealed.

Please do not call it a maphack, because it does not hack anything. It does not alter D3 or it's communication with the server.
If YOU learn every scene's position, then it is not a secret anymore. Ofc your brain is not designed to store that amount of indirect data (HUD is).
This behavior of D3 (the client gets only near scenes from the server) is specifically designed against maphacks.
This is why I call that feature "reveal", and not maphack.

----------


## KillerJohn

> KJ, did you have a chance to study the code i used? 
> 
> This feature is very very important, could you please write the code that works? 
> 
> Has anyone else got the circle to work? Circle around them and also around your curses for certain skills?
> Would love to know how it worked. Thanks


Yeah, sorry man, you are right. Checked your last posted XML and it is good. The circles feature was broken in last release.
I'll build an update in a minute.

----------


## KillerJohn

*14.1.6.0 STABLE (2.0)*
NOTE: if you have HUD 2.0 STABLE (13.11.15.0 or newer) then you can update only the .exe file. Otherwise you need a clean install (see the changelog of 13.11.15.0)
- fixed: Circles feature

Thanks for _qqq23_ reporting it.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Take it 2.0.1 still private until a stable release?


2.0.1 is stable but I'll release it only after the real, LIVE 2.0.0 patch of D3 (which will come probably a few days/weeks before RoS release)

Itemization is not complete in D3 2.0.0 (just read reddit...) yet + I stopped playing D3, so I'm currently unable to create a proper or semi-proper pickit for HUD.
Nobody have a single clue what item is good or bad, how final legendaries will look like, etc.

I had a lot of plans with HUD (that was the reason I completely rewrote HUD 1.0 to HUD 2.0), but since D3 and RoS looks like a piece of useless junk for me, and because only few is using HUD -> I stopped all new developments. And because I don't play, the implementation of the adjustments for D3 2.0.0 are just slow... I am pretty angry for Blizzard because they are forcing the players to play and PAY for an "upgrade" of D3 which prevent multiplayer and trading... So basically people will get a huge downgrade + a new act + a removed feature (mystic) for 40EUR. It is a ****ing joke... a bad one...

----------


## qqq23

Thanks so much, KJ, works great now  :Smile:

----------


## crush33

> Please do not call it a maphack, because it does not hack anything. It does not alter D3 or it's communication with the server.
> If YOU learn every scene's position, then it is not a secret anymore. Ofc your brain is not designed to store that amount of indirect data (HUD is).
> This behavior of D3 (the client gets only near scenes from the server) is specifically designed against maphacks.
> This is why I call that feature "reveal", and not maphack.


Thx a lot for your answer. In fact maphack is not possible at all on D3...
I asked you this question because some of my IG friends confuse with this functionnality and i wanted to be sure about it. When they use the HUD in a random zone (like act3 barracks level 1 or 2) they press tab and say " :O ! the map is revealed, damn it's a maphack we gonna get banned fuuuuu !!!" xD

Perhaps you may add this explanations to your 1st post in "What TurboHUD doesn't do, and will never do:"

Again, thx for your awesome job and quick answers, and btw, i totally agree with your opinion about ROS content... I fell off my chair when I read "leg/gold account bound" T__T

----------


## KillerJohn

> Thx a lot for your answer. In fact maphack is not possible at all on D3...
> I asked you this question because some of my IG friends confuse with this functionnality and i wanted to be sure about it. When they use the HUD in a random zone (like act3 barracks level 1 or 2) they press tab and say " :O ! the map is revealed, damn it's a maphack we gonna get banned fuuuuu !!!" xD
> 
> Perhaps you may add this explanations to your 1st post in "What TurboHUD doesn't do, and will never do:"
> 
> Again, thx for your awesome job and quick answers, and btw, i totally agree with your opinion about ROS content... I fell off my chair when I read "leg/gold account bound" T__T


be aware that anybody can found himself banned because using HUD, so nobody is safe.

----------


## qqq23

> be aware that anybody can found himself banned because using HUD, so nobody is safe.


Its worth the ban  :Smile:

----------


## deathmaster04

Hi,

i´m new here and have a Question. All Version before Version 14..... work without Problems. Now must i read "Can´t read D3 Memory. Please use a compatible D3 Client and run TurboHUD as Administrator" I run this as Admin but nothing happend. I have nothing changed in my System. What make i wrong?


Regards







> *14.1.6.0 STABLE (2.0)*
> NOTE: if you have HUD 2.0 STABLE (13.11.15.0 or newer) then you can update only the .exe file. Otherwise you need a clean install (see the changelog of 13.11.15.0)
> - fixed: Circles feature
> 
> Thanks for _qqq23_ reporting it.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hi,
> 
> i´m new here and have a Question. All Version before Version 14..... work without Problems. Now must i read "Can´t read D3 Memory. Please use a compatible D3 Client and run TurboHUD as Administrator" I run this as Admin but nothing happend. I have nothing changed in my System. What make i wrong?
> 
> 
> Regards


try to do a clean install

----------


## prrovoss

> So basically people will get a huge downgrade + a new act + a removed feature (mystic) for 40EUR. It is a ****ing joke... a bad one...


30EUR^^ blizzard shop is allways 10eur over all other keyshops.

----------


## KillerJohn

> 30EUR^^ blizzard shop is allways 10eur over all other keyshops.


OK, so it costs only 30EUR more than it's value  :Wink:

----------


## prrovoss

> OK, so it costs only 30EUR more than it's value


allways so negative^^

----------


## KillerJohn

> allways so negative^^


and I'm holding back myself ^^

----------


## cloudstrife007

Just earlier today, my game client updated.. not sure why.. the version number for the game still remains the same, but yet makes me wonder what they did to it.

----------


## enigma32

> Just earlier today, my game client updated.. not sure why.. the version number for the game still remains the same, but yet makes me wonder what they did to it.


PTR was updated if you have that. If something finishes updating just a few seconds after it started then typically nothing really changed. It could be a bug, it could be an integrity check, it could be update of configuration.

----------


## HooseNutz

Either way Turbo HUD no longer runs for my client.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Either way Turbo HUD no longer runs for my client.


there was no live client update, so it is still 1.0.8, so HUD should work without any issue.

----------


## HooseNutz

NVM - I think I found the problem. I had to do a fresh Win 7 install and a lot of the requirements are no longer installed. Going to fix these and report back.

----------


## HooseNutz

After further testing, its broken for me. Iv'e done everything the manual says to do and check. I even did a fresh install of the HUD with no luck. I dont know what to do now.

----------


## Kronix

Works fine for me.. AGAIN -- this does not work on PTR, it never did. This is for Diablo 3 v 1.0.8

I simply unzipped the folder, open diablo 3, then once d3 is open I open the (renamed) .exe included with Turbo-HUD. Works perfectly.
It actually does "load" in PTR, but none of the overlays work and it just gives exceptions.

----------


## KillerJohn

> After further testing, its broken for me. Iv'e done everything the manual says to do and check. I even did a fresh install of the HUD with no luck. I dont know what to do now.


at least you should describe what is happening there... screenshots, logs, etc... I am not the Oracle  :Smile:

----------


## HooseNutz

Got it - thanks.
Avast antivirus wasnt allowing it to hook. Stupid AVG.

----------


## cloudstrife007

> Got it - thanks.
> Avast antivirus wasnt allowing it to hook. Stupid AVG.


You should ditch AVG for Sandboxie .. then anything you do not trust you can open in Sandboxie and it will pretty much let you know if the file is infected by opening other .exe files attached to it (but it can't harm your computer since its boxed up and you can terminate process).

You can even Sandbox your browser so any site with spyware can't infect your computer.

----------


## HooseNutz

Thanks for the info! I will have to try that.

----------


## KillerJohn

> You should ditch AVG for Sandboxie .. then anything you do not trust you can open in Sandboxie and it will pretty much let you know if the file is infected by opening other .exe files attached to it (but it can't harm your computer since its boxed up and you can terminate process).
> 
> You can even Sandbox your browser so any site with spyware can't infect your computer.


you are a bit paranoid  :Smile:

----------


## Kronix

Can we expect to see a release that works with the ptr?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Can we expect to see a release that works with the ptr?


I don't know yet.

----------


## Judases

English know is bad: I use the electronic translator!
Question (by TURBOHUD): whether in your program to do the following - I need to have always been highlighted items on the ground (skeletons, corpses, stones, etc.)? If "yes" - write immediately as it can be done. Thanks in advance!

----------


## tmxkn1

Thanks for this app. It is fantastic! +rep ^^

Here I have 2 questions:

1. How do I shut it without quitting the game? do I have to use task manager?

2. I'm trying to make a line in pickit_sc.ini to identify exp bonus item as a good item. I wrote down this line, but it didn't work out: +source	= expbonus+1 & lvlreq <60

Thanks!

----------


## KillerJohn

> English know is bad: I use the electronic translator!
> Question (by TURBOHUD): whether in your program to do the following - I need to have always been highlighted items on the ground (skeletons, corpses, stones, etc.)? If "yes" - write immediately as it can be done. Thanks in advance!


no, it is not possible

----------


## KillerJohn

> Thanks for this app. It is fantastic! +rep ^^
> 
> Here I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1. How do I shut it without quitting the game? do I have to use task manager?
> 
> 2. I'm trying to make a line in pickit_sc.ini to identify exp bonus item as a good item. I wrote down this line, but it didn't work out: +source	= expbonus+1 & lvlreq <60
> 
> Thanks!


1. read the manual (Ctrl+End, hotkeys.xml)

2. try to remove the space before the < sign (and you don't need the + sign there)
if you see an item on the ground or inventory which SHOULD fit your rules in pickit.ini then you can press Ctrl+Alt+D, and check the acd dump files in the log folder. inside them you will find you item and all of it's attributes with internal game attributes and processed HUD codes.

----------


## BigDogPlayer

What exactly is the feature "capture item ctrl+c"? Can't figure out what it does, thanks.

----------


## KillerJohn

> What exactly is the feature "capture item ctrl+c"? Can't figure out what it does, thanks.


saves the item's picture

----------


## BigDogPlayer

> saves the item's picture


Ahh, ok. Figured it would go and actually pick up the item that's got a circle around it..would make life easier in crypts!

----------


## KillerJohn

> Ahh, ok. Figured it would go and actually pick up the item that's got a circle around it..would make life easier in crypts!


why don't you run a bot instead? -.-

----------


## DeadReborn

I've read the manual!  :Smile:  I have tried running it in Windows Xp S3 compatibility mode to no avail.. 

Hello goodsir KillerJohn. I recently returned to D3 and this awesome HUD. However, I seem to be having a problem with the new map feature you've added. Basically, where the map should be it's completely black. (Not sure how new it is, but it's new for me.) (Some type of maphack, by the looks of it.) As well as the bit in the middle, where my health/energy source is located, is also black.

Any idea? =) Thanks for any and all help.

----------


## itsmylife

> Basically, where the map should be it's completely black.


Take a look at config.xml - pickup range

----------


## KillerJohn

> I've read the manual!  I have tried running it in Windows Xp S3 compatibility mode to no avail.. 
> 
> Hello goodsir KillerJohn. I recently returned to D3 and this awesome HUD. However, I seem to be having a problem with the new map feature you've added. Basically, where the map should be it's completely black. (Not sure how new it is, but it's new for me.) (Some type of maphack, by the looks of it.) As well as the bit in the middle, where my health/energy source is located, is also black.
> 
> Any idea? =) Thanks for any and all help.


the problem is not your config. your system settings is. use the topic search feature and type: black
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ml#post2920200
additional info: be sure you are using 32bit color depth...

----------


## JhonnyB

Would be nice to have a ptr version, to see how the damage and so on has changed...  :Wink: 

Nice tool !!

----------


## KillerJohn

> Would be nice to have a ptr version, to see how the damage and so on has changed... 
> 
> Nice tool !!


It is under testing and maybe I'll release it after the next PTR patch. But I have no idea how to solve the pickit (inventory highlight) system, because I don't play D3 anymore, so I have no ****in' idea how a level 60 or 70 pickit should look like. The other problem is I have no idea how to detect the current player's licence settings (does he have RoS or not), because HUD should load a separate pickit.ini file for Vanilla players and for RoS players (level 60 <> 70)

----------


## DeadReborn

> the problem is not your config. your system settings is. use the topic search feature and type: black
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ml#post2920200
> additional info: be sure you are using 32bit color depth...


I'm running 32 bit color, composition is on, running in admin and compatibility mode (XP S3) with aero turned on.. Still have the same problem ;/

/EDIT: Okay. I'm an idiot. I went into registry and turned on composition/Aero and now it works. Never trust windows to do something right.. Always go the manual way.

/EDIT#2: Almost forgot.. Thanks so much for the program and your help getting it working. As soon as I start my job and get in my first paycheck you can expect a beer from me to you.

----------


## KillerJohn

> I'm running 32 bit color, composition is on, running in admin and compatibility mode (XP S3) with aero turned on.. Still have the same problem ;/
> 
> /EDIT: Okay. I'm an idiot. I went into registry and turned on composition/Aero and now it works. Never trust windows to do something right.. Always go the manual way.
> 
> /EDIT#2: Almost forgot.. Thanks so much for the program and your help getting it working. As soon as I start my job and get in my first paycheck you can expect a beer from me to you.


nice self-conversation  :Smile:

----------


## JhonnyB

Hope the next ptr patch comes fast...i miss the tool ;-)

----------


## DeadReborn

> nice self-conversation


Thanks xD I thought I'd let people know of my stupidity in hope that they don't waste your time ;D

Where's the donate button? I can't find it. I must donates. =3

----------


## GeneralHummel

> Where's the donate button? I can't find it. I must donates. =3


I also donated some $ to him for this useful tool long time ago.
Go to TurboHUD folder>doc>manual
Then you can find:
If you want to support my thirst when researching cool stuff you can buy me a beer here:
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=ELT946MFJMSAA

Hi KillerJohn,
Today is Feb 1st. We met another time-bomb.
Please fix this issue^^

----------


## KillerJohn

*14.2.1.0 STABLE (2.0)*
NOTE: if you have HUD 2.0 STABLE (13.11.15.0 or newer) then you can update only the .exe file. Otherwise you need a clean install (see the changelog of 13.11.15.0)
- changed: timebomb will expire on 2014. march 1.



and the new branch for D3 PTR/BETA:

*14.2.1.0 BETA (2.0.1)*
NOTE: this version is for Diablo III 2.0.0.21390 and does not work with 1.0.8 LIVE
NOTE: a clean install (into an empty folder) is REQUIRED for every beta versions
NOTE: the pickit files in this release are a mess. I already added the new crafting materials, but everything else is from HUD 2.0
- changed: timebomb will expire on 2014. march 1.
- changed: HUD does count only paragon experience, so you can't see any exp/h data before level 70
NOTE: I know this will cause serious problems for people don't buy Reaper of Souls, but currently I have no option to detect if you are classic or RoS player
- changed: enabled all rare items in ui_default_actors_items.xml to be displayed on floor
- added: all identified items displayed on the ground (with a label) will get the [!] postfix if it does fit pickit.ini
- added: HUD is clipping by the new D3 dialogs (paragon settings, world map, etc)
- added: shield display at the bottom of the health ball
- added: support for the new monster affixes
- added: magic item drop counter to stat trackers
- added: magic and rare item drop counters to run stats (bottom right table ingame)
- added: iLvl display on every items' top left corner
- added: item Perfection display on all item's top right corner (based on those affixes where maximum possible value is larger than minimum possible value)
NOTE: if an affix can roll a random number between 8 and 12 then 8 will result 0% perfection and 12 will mean 100% perfection for that affix
- changed: format of dropped and picked item logs
- changed: all_pickup.tsv is renamed to all_pickup_items.tsv and now it includes all picked items with magic or better quality
- added: all_pickup_other.tsv for all picked items with lower quality than magic (crafting materials, gems, white items, etc)
- added: inventory and stash acd dump files + improved content

----------


## GeneralHummel

Thank you for quick update^^

----------


## ADVanCeLO

Thank you for quick update, but in PTR, it says "*C'ant read D3 mémory, Please use a compatible D3 client.....*"

I use:
*TurboHUD 14.2.1.0 (HUD 2.0.1 BETA)
TurboHUD 14.2.1.0 (HUD 2.0 STABLE)*

D3 Version 1.0.8.16603 *Work fine !!*
D3 PTR Version 2.0.0.21390

----------


## KillerJohn

> Thank you for quick update, but in PTR, it says "*C'ant read D3 mémory, Please use a compatible D3 client.....*"
> 
> I use:
> *TurboHUD 14.2.1.0 (HUD 2.0.1 BETA)
> TurboHUD 14.2.1.0 (HUD 2.0 STABLE)*
> 
> D3 Version 1.0.8.16603 *Work fine !!*
> D3 PTR Version 2.0.0.21390


you have to unzip HUD 2.0.1 into an empty folder, run as administrator (as always), and run ONLY the PTR version of D3 (stop the live client before start PTR HUD)

----------


## ADVanCeLO

> you have to unzip HUD 2.0.1 into an empty folder, run as administrator (as always), and run ONLY the PTR version of D3 (stop the live client before start PTR HUD)


Yesss, Thanks

----------


## cloudstrife007

Had an idea.. could you use the same method in which it displayed an item in inventory Green or Red for legendaries.. that it would display that mark on the item on the ground.. that way you know to loot it, since rare items are automatically identified now.

----------


## cloudstrife007

Also getting weird glitches n shit..

Screenshot: http://anony.ws/i/2014/02/01/YSyUl.png

----------


## KillerJohn

> Also getting weird glitches n shit..
> 
> Screenshot: http://anony.ws/i/2014/02/01/YSyUl.png


for some reason HUD thought your inventory is still open... hmm... the problem is that I don't play this sh*t anymore, so debugging glitches like that is very-very hard...

----------


## cloudstrife007

> for some reason HUD thought your inventory is still open... hmm... the problem is that I don't play this sh*t anymore, so debugging glitches like that is very-very hard...


and I wouldn't know what to do either lol.. the other version works great on live.. no delays or anything. This one, not sure what you changed :|

----------


## KillerJohn

> and I wouldn't know what to do either lol.. the other version works great on live.. no delays or anything. This one, not sure what you changed :|


everything is changed... There are a lot of changes between live and ptr D3 clients. Updating HUD from live to PTR is not just changing 20 offsets... Nobody else reported your problem, and the PTR version is already tested since many weeks. Again, as I said, I dont play D3, so I cant test/debug it anymore. Maybe if the vanilla patch is released, then I will play a few hours, but not now. I dont even buy RoS, so I wont test HUD in act5 ever... They heavily ****ed up this game  :Frown:

----------


## DeadReborn

I'm an idiot. I love you KJ xD And thanks for donation info, I'll get on that.

----------


## JhonnyB

You are the best...thank you !!!

----------


## Judases

I'm back with a question (translated with an electronic translator)
Diablo 3 version - 1.0.8 program stopped working one day! Downloaded again. When you rename the folders and / or file-exe - wild brakes (but there is no "window-based" programs) and / or do not run the program! What to do?

----------


## KillerJohn

> I'm back with a question (translated with an electronic translator)
> Diablo 3 version - 1.0.8 program stopped working one day! Downloaded again. When you rename the folders and / or file-exe - wild brakes (but there is no "window-based" programs) and / or do not run the program! What to do?


update it to the latest version

----------


## Judases

THIS IS last version!

----------


## KillerJohn

> THIS IS last version!


then learn english, because your post doesn't makes any sense... HUD stops working on the first day of every month, it is called "timebomb". It is an artifical limit to force users to update their HUD installations.

----------


## Judases

thanks! i undrestand!

----------


## toschi1

need new Version KillerJohn  :Smile:

----------


## JhonnyB

I think there was a new patch on the PTR.

Greetings

----------


## KillerJohn

> need new Version KillerJohn


try again, you can do this a lot better...

----------


## toschi1

> try again, you can do this a lot better...


OK agree  :Smile: 

KillerJohn it would be very nice if you deploy a new version.

1000 Thanks and Kisses to you  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

*14.2.8.0 ALPHA (2.0.1)*
NOTE: this version is for Diablo III 2.0.0.21806 and does not work with 1.0.8 LIVE
NOTE: if you have HUD 2.0.1 BETA (14.2.1.0 or newer) then you can update only the .exe file. Otherwise you need a clean install (see the changelog of 14.2.1.0)

this is ALPHA, because I didn't tested it personally (R3peat did and he said it is stable, so in practice this is a BETA)  :Wink:

----------


## toschi1

big thx KIllerJohn

you are the best

----------


## DarkChunmo

14.2.8.0 ALPHA (2.0.1) is working for PTR, with normal D3.

----------


## KillerJohn

> 14.2.8.0 ALPHA (2.0.1) is working for PTR, with normal D3.


it should...

----------


## JhonnyB

Everything works perfekt. Thank you !!!

----------


## Ethezial

> *14.2.8.0 ALPHA (2.0.1)*
> NOTE: this version is for Diablo III 2.0.0.21806 and does not work with 1.0.8 LIVE
> NOTE: if you have HUD 2.0.1 BETA (14.2.1.0 or newer) then you can update only the .exe file. Otherwise you need a clean install (see the changelog of 14.2.1.0)
> 
> this is ALPHA, because I didn't tested it personally (R3peat did and he said it is stable, so in practice this is a BETA)


Dude, I honestly don't know what I would do without you. Cheers mate

----------


## MisterZeek

You are awesome kind sir!

----------


## toschi1

update ptr tonight.
Hope the next TH patch comes fast...i miss the tool very hard ;-) D3 without TH is not the same :Frown:

----------


## toschi1

I can test an alpha if you want it  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> I can test an alpha if you want it


I am waiting for Enigma to get the new offsets, because today I have no time to find them alone. He can find all of them 10 times more than I can.

----------


## toschi1

we know that you are doing it as soon as you can  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> we know that you are doing it as soon as you can


he was fast so HUD is ok now, but I need to do some test before...

----------


## toschi1

ok  :Smile:  need help @ test pm me  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

In case anybody want to use HUD 2.0.1 in the future:

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...patch-ros.html (TurboHUD 2.0.1 Pickit files for upcoming Vanilla patch & RoS)

----------


## KillerJohn

Here is a new release for the PTR/BETA client:

*14.2.14.0 BETA (2.0.1)*
NOTE: this version is for Diablo III 2.0.0.21962 and does not work with 1.0.8 LIVE
NOTE: if you have HUD 2.0.1 BETA (14.2.1.0 or newer) then you can update only the .exe file. Otherwise you need a clean install (see the changelog of 14.2.1.0)
NOTE: please go and contribute: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...patch-ros.html (TurboHUD 2.0.1 Pickit files for upcoming Vanilla patch & RoS)
- changed: pickit file names
- added: level 70 pickit files
- changed: HUD will dynamically use a level 60 pickit file (hc/sc) when you are <= level 60, and level 70 pickit file when you are >= level 61.

----------


## toschi1

big thx KillerJohn

----------


## toschi1

windows give massage exe out of function and close it

----------


## JhonnyB

Thank you!!

Edit: Like toschi1 says. Force close.

----------


## KillerJohn

clean install does not fix the problem? Are you sure guys you updated to the new pickit files?

----------


## toschi1

yes was a clean install. exe force close have windows window with fail th exe and prozess go down

3 friends from me test it and all the same only @ r3peat its running after a long wait time (60sec)

----------


## KillerJohn

> yes was a clean install. exe force close have windows window with fail th exe and prozess go down


any exception log in \logs folder? btw you are softcore or hardcore ?

----------


## toschi1

@ exceptions =

2014.02.14 19:17:11.610	unhandled exception (System.IO.DirectoryNotFoundException: Ein Teil des Pfades "h:\legendaries_all.ini" konnte nicht gefunden werden.
bei System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)
bei System.IO.File.InternalDelete(String path, Boolean checkHost)
bei System.IO.File.Delete(String path)
bei ..(Boolean )
bei ..(Boolean , )
bei ...ctor(Form , Boolean , Boolean , String[] )
bei ...ctor(String[] ))


btw have turbohud @ c not @ drive h

play ROS SC


have no legendaries_all.ini

----------


## KillerJohn

> @ exceptions =
> 
> 2014.02.14 19:17:11.610	unhandled exception (System.IO.DirectoryNotFoundException: Ein Teil des Pfades "h:\legendaries_all.ini" konnte nicht gefunden werden.
>  bei System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)
> bei System.IO.File.InternalDelete(String path, Boolean checkHost)
> bei System.IO.File.Delete(String path)
> bei ..(Boolean )
> bei ..(Boolean , )
> bei ...ctor(Form , Boolean , Boolean , String[] )
> ...


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
I forgot some misc lines uncommented...

----------


## toschi1

> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> I forgot some misc lines uncommented...


ok nobody is perfect  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

*14.2.14.1 BETA (2.0.1)*
NOTE: this version is for Diablo III 2.0.0.21962 and does not work with 1.0.8 LIVE
NOTE: if you have HUD 2.0.1 BETA (14.2.1.0 or newer) then you can update only the .exe file. Otherwise you need a clean install (see the changelog of 14.2.1.0)
NOTE: please go and contribute: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...patch-ros.html (TurboHUD 2.0.1 Pickit files for upcoming Vanilla patch & RoS)
- fixed: startup issue

----------


## toschi1

now it works n1

you are the man in the Ice cream van  :Smile: 

Big THX

----------


## KillerJohn

> now it works n1
> 
> you are the man in the Ice cream van 
> 
> Big THX


bah, I hate cold...

----------


## Ethezial

Hey KillerJohn, does exp tracker not work for PTR only users who are sub 70? 

And I wanted to disable some of the features on screen like before (Like the loot/exp tracker in the bottom right corner, or the stats tracker above the exp bar) but there doesn't seem to be an option to anymore in the config file. Is that option moved to a different file or is it gone and intended? 

Thanks again for the update. Kudos.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hey KillerJohn, does exp tracker not work for PTR only users who are sub 70? 
> 
> And I wanted to disable some of the features on screen like before (Like the loot/exp tracker in the bottom right corner, or the stats tracker above the exp bar) but there doesn't seem to be an option to anymore in the config file. Is that option moved to a different file or is it gone and intended? 
> 
> Thanks again for the update. Kudos.


HUD 2.0.1 for PTR/BETA does not track experience under level 70. That is a known issue, and I have no idea how to resolve it, because basically there will be only 1 client but 2 "version": accounts with RoS and accounts without RoS.

FACT: HUD will never support experience tracking for normal levels, but only for paragon levels
However the definition of paragon levels is different for the 2 types of accounts:
- for vanilla accounts you gain paragon levels when you are level 60
- for RoS accounts you gain paragon levels only when you reached level 70

This is a problem I have to solve before I can release a STABLE for RoS, and there is a chance that when D3 2.0 goes live and replace 1.0.8 then I can't release a HUD for a few weeks.


There are a lot of config files in the config folder and you can disable almost everything. You can find a link to the HUD modding topic in the OP of this topic.

----------


## Judases

Good evening!
Again problem - yesterday went to the game - the program loaded and appeared: dark spot (where there is usually a hero - a hero and not vidgo) + map + also was black stuff in the trunk and in its box-solid black spots! Version downloaded on the new! WHAT TO DO??? VERSION 1.08 diablo3

use electronic dictionary

----------


## KillerJohn

> Good evening!
> Again problem - yesterday went to the game - the program loaded and appeared: dark spot (where there is usually a hero - a hero and not vidgo) + map + also was black stuff in the trunk and in its box-solid black spots! Version downloaded on the new! WHAT TO DO??? VERSION 1.08


serah this thread with the word: black

hint: you have to check around your windows graphics setting

----------


## Judases

what kind of settings you need to check? I have not changed anything anywhere! just in case, reset the default video - did not help! All are also black spots on the map on the hero - what to do yet?

----------


## Hedincheg

using 14.2.1.0 STABLE (2.0)

hud becomes visible only after I press f9 (my screenshot hotkey, don't even ask me how I found this ffs) and also becomes invisible after I use alt+tab or try to switch the hud off and then on. Seems like it can not overlay the d3 window before I take a screenshot o_O
I used previous versions few months ago and have never seen this.
please tell me wtf am I doing wrong

----------


## cloudstrife007

Supposed to be a patch on March 4th..

imgur: the simple image sharer

----------


## mrdarcy

I've been a long time user of this program. Just wanted to jump back in and let you know that this program changed the way I play the game. Brought a ton of my friends in to use and now we have a group of HC players that still have a love for the game. Thanks for all you do and I think I speak for all of us when I say, we may not comment daily, but we are all extremely grateful for your amazing work and the incredible amount of effort you have put in. Hope you are still enjoyed the beers I bought ya back in the day  :Wink:

----------


## fr0ggy

i just find out about this.
many thanks, great tool.

----------


## toschi1

tomorrow comes Patch loot 2.0 goes Live. i hope you make a new TH Version.  :Smile:

----------


## itsmylife

> tomorrow comes Patch loot 2.0 goes Live. i hope you make a new TH Version.


This - but will wait patiently  :Smile:

----------


## R3peat

> tomorrow comes Patch loot 2.0 goes Live. i hope you make a new TH Version.


Just chill out  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Hope KJ will put the New pickit file in by default so u guys can use em. And please give us some feedback in the pick it related topic

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...patch-ros.html (TurboHUD 2.0.1 Pickit files for upcoming Vanilla patch & RoS)

----------


## KillerJohn

> Just chill out  
> 
> Hope KJ will put the New pickit file in by default so u guys can use em. And please give us some feedback in the pick it related topic
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...patch-ros.html (TurboHUD 2.0.1 Pickit files for upcoming Vanilla patch & RoS)


+1 for this, because the (not the only one, but the most important) condition to release a public HUD build for 2.0.1 (BETA ofc) is to have good pickit files for it.
*HUD will be NOT RELEASED until proper level 60 and 70 pickit files are made.*

----------


## R3peat

> +1 for this, because the (not the only one, but the most important) condition to release a public HUD build for 2.0.1 (BETA ofc) is to have good pickit files for it.
> *HUD will be NOT RELEASED until proper level 60 and 70 pickit files are made.*


They are made :P just throw it out and we will see if ppl like the filters. Or if they have suggestions. If so I will update change the files ofc  :Smile:  btw im away this week for work again so I'm back Friday  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> They are made :P just throw it out and we will see if ppl like the filters. Or if they have suggestions. If so I will update change the files ofc  btw im away this week for work again so I'm back Friday


No problem, I'm not in a hurry to release HUD for 2.0.1. Have a nice week man!

----------


## prrovoss

why are the pickit configs that important? i mean important enough, to delay the release of thud?
in my opinion thud is much more, than a pickit filter  :Big Grin:  for me thud would even be the same without the pickit feature, because im much more interested in the statistics (history and live stats on screen etc)

----------


## KillerJohn

> why are the pickit configs that important? i mean important enough, to delay the release of thud?
> in my opinion thud is much more, than a pickit filter  for me thud would even be the same without the pickit feature, because im much more interested in the statistics (history and live stats on screen etc)


because I'm evil... and this is a test for the 'community' around HUD to move their asses not just leach the goodies...

----------


## R3peat

> because I'm evil... and this is a test for the 'community' around HUD to move their asses not just leach the goodies...


+1 be more active guys of i like hud. Bring some life to this project. U guys use hud and mby some of u guys have some great ideas to tweak or ideas to change some. Tell ya friends about hud and bring Them to the hud related topics on ownedcore to keep this project alive  :Smile: 

Mby kj will add new features in the future if u guys show him some love  :Wink:

----------


## R3peat

OK guys I think many of u don't know much about how to configure the pickit files. And for the discussion in the pickit thread I don't have to know how. All we need is ur thoughts about several item slots , lvls, and quality. So let me bring u an example what u just have to think about and post to the topic. We just wanna know the SLOT , QUALITY, STATS u wanna see there. (Keep in mind for the stats , we wanna that HUD tell us just to keep rly good items)

So here is the example how u could post ur thoughts:

Slot: shoulders

Quality: Rare

lvl: 60

Stats: 
Mainstat 300
Vita 300
Allres 75
(Bonus life 10%, skill DMG 13%, area DMG 16%)

Pickup 2
Singleres 97


The stats in the ( ) are OR behavior so there is just picked 1

U don't have to think about every slot or quality. But what u should do is to post it in this thread:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...patch-ros.html (TurboHUD 2.0.1 Pickit files for upcoming Vanilla patch & RoS)

And now get ur ass up and show us some love to keep this project alive :P

----------


## DiabloFan

BiS loot in RoS/2.0 are all legendaries or set items and seeing as you will be using most of those items for their specific affixes and set bonuses (e.g. fire damage for a fire wizard build) that makes a generic pickit much more difficult. 

TurboHUD has been awesome on PTR even with pickit disabled so it's disappointing that you won't release a new version till new pickit configs are done. Personally I'm not sure the time investment is even worth it with how things are in loot 2.0, it was a feature of TH that I never planned on using. The other features like stat tracking, buff timers and map reveal are far more useful IMO.

----------


## KillerJohn

> BiS loot in RoS/2.0 are all legendaries or set items and seeing as you will be using most of those items for their specific affixes and set bonuses (e.g. fire damage for a fire wizard build) that makes a generic pickit much more difficult. 
> 
> TurboHUD has been awesome on PTR even with pickit disabled so it's disappointing that you won't release a new version till new pickit configs are done. Personally I'm not sure the time investment is even worth it with how things are in loot 2.0, it was a feature of TH that I never planned on using. The other features like stat tracking, buff timers and map reveal are far more useful IMO.


Are you related to diablofans.com?  :Smile: 
Pickit is a very strong feature of TurboHUD and I'll not abandon it. It is the only feature requires personal time to invest.
But I don't play D3 anymore so I can't (and frankly don't want to) invest personal time to find out the items and possible rolls, etc.
TurboHUD needs the community right now, and if there is no community then there is no TurboHUD.

Btw TurboHUD is working properly on US servers (can't test on EU, because it is still under maintenance), but it needs small adjustments to get out of BETA stage.
And the pickit files. That's it, nothing special.

----------


## Hosteleria

So no more TurboHud until... God knows  :Frown: 

I liked the map functions of TH u.u

----------


## curseblanck

Yeah thats the only reason i used it ^^

----------


## R3peat

> So no more TurboHud until... God knows 
> 
> I liked the map functions of TH u.u


Until..... U guys bring some item filter suggestions. Its in ur hands if there will be a hud release or not. KJ spent thousands of hours for this tool and for u. Think everyone of u now could spend 1 hour to figure out some item filters to help making hud aa better hud.

Amen  :Smile:

----------


## R3peat

> So no more TurboHud until... God knows 
> 
> I liked the map functions of TH u.u


Until..... U guys bring some item filter suggestions. Its in ur hands if there will be a hud release or not. KJ spent thousands of hours for this tool and for u. Think everyone of u now could spend 1 hour to figure out some item filters to help making hud aa better hud.

Amen  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Until..... U guys bring some item filter suggestions. Its in ur hands if there will be a hud release or not. KJ spent thousands of hours for this tool and for u. Think everyone of u now could spend 1 hour to figure out some item filters to help making hud aa better hud.
> 
> Amen


Please stop giving them instructions. I was very clear about the new release and the conditions. Anyways, I'm still fixing stuff there...

----------


## prpsouza

I wish I knew how to help (or had the time to both research on how to do it, and doing it). Not very tech savvy here. I'm gonna miss TurboHUD =')

I think I can speak for everyone when I say we still appreciate all the hard work you've put in TurboHUD all this time, KillerJohn. I absolutely hold no grudge against you if TurboHUD doesn't go forward. Thanks so much for everything, man!!!

----------


## Saah

first of all, we need some database of affixes with their maximum values on specific character-slots (like d3inferno web-site had vanilla D3), the item-enchant feature is not available (it requires ROS acc), the only option i know is to farm a lot of items for each slot, so we can learn, what affixes it can countain (if you hold CTRL key, while reading item-tooltip, you will see more advanced tooltip with minimum and maximum roll values for each present affix, maybe there is an updated web-site with available item affixes for each slot? or, maybe, someone can extract that data from game files? I dont have time to farm these days, so i need an updated database available.




> I wish I knew how to help (or had the time to both research on how to do it, and doing it). Not very tech savvy here. I'm gonna miss TurboHUD =')
> 
> I think I can speak for everyone when I say we still appreciate all the hard work you've put in TurboHUD all this time, KillerJohn. I absolutely hold no grudge against you if TurboHUD doesn't go forward. Thanks so much for everything, man!!!


you dont have to even, all you need is to write your opinion on what items are really rarely-good (you need to know available affixes and their maximum rolls for those items), you can describe it any form (no special syntax, you write it for other people, so they can translate-in-config later by themselves)

----------


## haxxie

God damn this game sucks so bad without Turbohud :/

----------


## toschi1

> God damn this game sucks so bad without Turbohud :/


100%agree haxxie

----------


## Sphenoidalis

Everyone is complaining about how bad it is without TH but noone is helping to generate the pickit file! If you want it, do something for it! I just posted a few of my thoughts. So lets make the list complete so that TurboHUD can be released again.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...tch-ros-2.html (TurboHUD 2.0.1 Pickit files for upcoming Vanilla patch & RoS)

----------


## R3peat

> Everyone is complaining about how bad it is without TH but noone is helping to generate the pickit file! If you want it, do something for it! I just posted a few of my thoughts. So lets make the list complete so that TurboHUD can be released again.
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...tch-ros-2.html (TurboHUD 2.0.1 Pickit files for upcoming Vanilla patch & RoS)


+1 true story  :Smile:

----------


## reffo

I can't think of any rare 60 item that would be worth picking up (salvage aside)

You can craft decent rare shoulders and bracers but drops cant roll as high stats.

----------


## Sphenoidalis

Well, right now there is a variaty of rares worth picking up. In the late game your right. But for a new player there are many upgrades right of the bad!

And where is the problem?! If you think some items are not worth picking up, just right it in the pickit threat! So we can move forward in progress.

----------


## DiabloFan

> Well, right now there is a variaty of rares worth picking up. In the late game your right. But for a new player there are many upgrades right of the bad!
> 
> And where is the problem?! If you think some items are not worth picking up, just right it in the pickit threat! So we can move forward in progress.


The whole point of pickit is for "endgame" though, not leveling. I'd love to be able to help contribute to TurboHUD in some way but figuring out near max rolls for rare items is just a total waste of time. I don't think KJ knows about the changes to loot in 2.0.1/RoS.

This is what my character looks like after just 1 day of farming, I don't even bother picking up rares anymore as 99.99% of them are crap. None of this is legacy gear, it's all newly dropped gear, on a fresh character after the patch. Pickit for rare items is useless and it doesn't support legendary affixes either. Even if it did there's no way to quantify those affixes easily.



Here is a few examples of 2.0.1/RoS legendary affixes:





After just a week of farming everyone will be in full legendary/set items all of which will have special affixes like those listed above. Rares are the new blues of D3 now.




> Are you related to diablofans.com?


Nope. Made this account ages ago when I was trying to buy beta for D3 vanilla, never bothered to change the name lol.

----------


## R3peat

> The whole point of pickit is for "endgame" though, not leveling. I'd love to be able to help contribute to TurboHUD in some way but figuring out near max rolls for rare items is just a total waste of time. I don't think KJ knows about the changes to loot in 2.0.1/RoS.
> 
> This is what my character looks like after just 1 day of farming, I don't even bother picking up rares anymore as 99.99% of them are crap. None of this is legacy gear, it's all newly dropped gear, on a fresh character after the patch. Pickit for rare items is useless and it doesn't support legendary affixes either. Even if it did there's no way to quantify those affixes easily.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a few examples of 2.0.1/RoS legendary affixes:
> 
> 
> ...


u dont understand. doesnt matter if u have nearly full leg equip after 1 day skelleton king exploiting.
we want a complete pickit file where rare filters are part of. not just leg only filters

----------


## DiabloFan

> u dont understand. doesnt matter if u have nearly full leg equip after 1 day skelleton king exploiting.
> we want a complete pickit file where rare filters are part of. not just leg only filters


I understand completely what is wanted, I'm just explaining why it's pointless. That is exactly why the thread asking for community input is completely dead. You're also missing the point that legendary filters in the current incarnation of TurboHUD are impossible as support for legendary affixes is non-existent. If rare filters are also so important then support for the new skill damage, area damage and resource cost reduction affixes need to all be added, as those can all roll on most slots now.

TLDR; as far as we know, TurboHUD doesn't (won't?) support the new rare affixes or the special legendary affixes, when/if a new version is released. Therefore, any and all pickit files will be incomplete and IMO, almost entirely useless.

----------


## itsamario

I've been using KJ's amazing tool for over a year now and if he doesn't want to develop it anymore that's completely understandable, I've gotten my value out of it to be sure. I registered just to say this.

Since he is looking for pickit 2.0 instructions though I will be glad to put forward my thoughts on it.
As far as IDing full stat ranges by item name on the ground, this will be a lot of work and I don't have any input on that route, however with regards to highlighting good items in your inventory I have some general rules should be useful.

1) You can read the max range for an item directly from the game now:

2) A "good" rare will have a least 2 of of the following: IAS, CC, CD, STR/INT/DEX/VIT
3) A "good" rare should also have at least 1 more "primary" slot available, aside from the ones above. Item rolls are now separated by primary and secondary attributes. see:


The reason for this is in RoS you can only enchant a new primary (all the good stats above) by replacing a primary that is already there. On the above gloves I could enchant the gloves and replace the INT with +400vit or IAS.

As far as picking up items off the ground goes, in RoS you should pretty much pick up *everything*, without leaving any rares on the ground. This includes whites.
Anyway hope this is helpful for programmatically determining which items to highlight in the inventory screen, I know I look forward to having this feature again (and TurboHUD as a whole).

----------


## KillerJohn

> I understand completely what is wanted, I'm just explaining why it's pointless. That is exactly why the thread asking for community input is completely dead. You're also missing the point that legendary filters in the current incarnation of TurboHUD are impossible as support for legendary affixes is non-existent. If rare filters are also so important then support for the new skill damage, area damage and resource cost reduction affixes need to all be added, as those can all roll on most slots now.
> 
> TLDR; as far as we know, TurboHUD doesn't (won't?) support the new rare affixes or the special legendary affixes, when/if a new version is released. Therefore, any and all pickit files will be incomplete and IMO, almost entirely useless.


My build already supports the new rare affixes (I will post the codes here a bit later).
I don't think that we have to bother with legendary effects. It is pointless, because we can easily filter out worthless legendaries based on their names or roll ranges.

Anyways, it looks like nobody is crying in the corner because he does not have HUD, and I will not release it half-done. And in addition I have massive plans to add macro support to HUD.

----------


## cloudstrife007

> My build already supports the new rare affixes (I will post the codes here a bit later).
> I don't think that we have to bother with legendary effects. It is pointless, because we can easily filter out worthless legendaries based on their names or roll ranges.
> 
> Anyways, it looks like nobody is crying in the corner because he does not have HUD, and I will not release it half-done. *And in addition I have massive plans to add macro support to HUD.*


Won't that make HUD kinda detectable in a way, like how people using stuff like AutoIt got banned.

And I won't lie.. I miss HUD, be nice if Cursed chests were on the map in the new one  :Big Grin:

----------


## JhonnyB

I miss it to...can't play without

----------


## Hosteleria

We all miss HUD  :Frown: 
At least the map work. It was amazing u.u

To be honest, autopick was the feature I less used.

----------


## itslegendary

> We all miss HUD 
> At least the map work. It was amazing u.u
> 
> To be honest, autopick was the feature I less used.


it's possible to get version with revealed map atm?

exp stats and mh was most important things compared to some simple stuff like LA or FK

----------


## hcuk

Can i suggest something? Since weapon racks are going to be farmed. Would it be possible to add weapon racks on to the map??

----------


## itsamario

Since we're all talking about things we liked most I will throw in my vote, the REAL dps measurement.
Go face Ghom in mp10 and just unload while staring at the DPS meter, helped me to tweak my skill builds a lot.

----------


## reffo

> Since we're all talking about things we liked most I will throw in my vote, the REAL dps measurement.
> Go face Ghom in mp10 and just unload while staring at the DPS meter, helped me to tweak my skill builds a lot.


There is no mp anymore  :Smile:

----------


## Sphenoidalis

Well, the new difficulties are kind of MPs... And on torement you can scale from 1 to 6.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Can i suggest something? Since weapon racks are going to be farmed. Would it be possible to add weapon racks on to the map??


It was already implemented ~2 weeks ago  :Smile:

----------


## Faulhaber

Since Nephalem Valor stacks are gone, I have trouble seeing if I killed all the elite mobs or not.

Can you put a confirmation message for elite kills or that info is just not in the game anymore?

----------


## pookthetook

> Anyways, it looks like nobody is crying in the corner because he does not have HUD, and I will not release it half-done.


I'm crying in the corner with my cousin. We're almost out of tissues. QQ

----------


## R3peat

> It was already implemented ~2 weeks ago


Yeah, a smart person brought this idea already :P

----------


## misto23de

Hey - R3peat did a great work to make an pickit.ini - check the other thread!

----------


## cloudstrife007

Probably a good thing HUD isn't out yet.. they already did 2.02 lol .. probably best to wait until they are done mini patching..

----------


## s4d3r

Just a Idea: universal/dynamic pickup. 
1. Get "stat changes if Equip" from items and if damage is better like 5% and others (toughness + healling) difference is not bigger than that 5% or something like that.
here we can add some weight too, like one stat increse is higher than the sum of other 2 * weight (like 0.75)

2. The extreme difference like new item give +50% toughness (here no matter the other 2 stat change)

----------


## R3peat

> Just a Idea: universal/dynamic pickup. 
> 1. Get "stat changes if Equip" from items and if damage is better like 5% and others (toughness + healling) difference is not bigger than that 5% or something like that.
> here we can add some weight too, like one stat increse is higher than the sum of other 2 * weight (like 0.75)
> 
> 2. The extreme difference like new item give +50% toughness (here no matter the other 2 stat change)


And what would be when u loose 3% but win 20% element DMG or 15 % skill DMG?  :Wink:

----------


## mrdarcy

Amazing progress so far! Everyone pitch in so we can have this released soon!!! I can't play this game without TH!!  :Wink:

----------


## patuljak

i em playing but i miss it big time

----------


## s4d3r

> And what would be when u loose 3% but win 20% element DMG or 15 % skill DMG?


Nothing element damage is calculated in damage.
Skill dmg is different, but that can we add to the formula, and that is only 1 fix stat and not 3-4, and still will work on every lvl and depends the current items,
and becouse it depends the current items it will show "good items" if your current build is weak, and an avarage item is good for u, not just really good items,
and it work if have high end gear and only best roll give some percent plus. (and of course here hud won't show a lot useless "good item")

----------


## Ethezial

> Nothing element damage is calculated in damage.


No it isn't.

----------


## lsh4418

I want to use TurboHUD download but where?

----------


## Ethezial

> I want to use TurboHUD download but where?


It has not been released to the public yet.

----------


## KillerJohn

HUD will be released on next week.

----------


## haxxie

> HUD will be released on next week.


Great news, almost dying here without THUD.

----------


## trynhyty

> HUD will be released on next week.


What a great news, I'm coming every hour on this topic just to see how this is going  :Smile:  Awesome ! 

Thank you KJ and everyone working on the pickit files <3

----------


## KillerJohn

btw I have to aquire a few RoS license to test some new features (and for personal use), so if you are in the mood to support me in that /or have spare RoS keys /or have coupons then I accept all forms of donations :drool:

----------


## trynhyty

> btw I have to aquire a few RoS license to test some new features (and for personal use), so if you are in the mood to support me in that /or have spare RoS keys /or have coupons then I accept all forms of donations :drool:


Something tell me that you're not going to stop playing Diablo atm  :Wink:

----------


## mrdarcy

> btw I have to aquire a few RoS license to test some new features (and for personal use), so if you are in the mood to support me in that /or have spare RoS keys /or have coupons then I accept all forms of donations :drool:


I'll be happy to donate you a key bud. You can go here and get a discount using "moldran" as a discount code. Moldran is a famous streamer. Send me PM and I'll try and hook you up  :Wink:

----------


## prrovoss

> btw I have to aquire a few RoS license to test some new features (and for personal use), so if you are in the mood to support me in that /or have spare RoS keys /or have coupons then I accept all forms of donations :drool:


why several keys?
and btw I thought you would never play ros  :Big Grin:  ever...

----------


## R3peat

just thank god that KJ changed his mind and will play Ros. Cause if he do he will provide some rly new and rly cool features  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> why several keys?
> and btw I thought you would never play ros  ever...


p2000 is just after the corner  :Wink: 
p

----------


## Sodee

So originally you wanted the pickit files, now you want keys. What will the next thing be?

Edit: it's not that I, like many others aren't grateful - it just seems like we're looking at a ransom note at this point.  :Wink:

----------


## KillerJohn

> So originally you wanted the pickit files, now you want keys. What will the next thing be?
> 
> Edit: it's not that I, like many others aren't grateful - it just seems like we're looking at a ransom note at this point.


How do you make a connection between pickit and keys?
You dont have to give me "keys" to get HUD. However pickit is essential to finish and release HUD. I dont like yout attitude, not even if it is just a question. There are many hack/bots which you have to buy, but HUD is free. I put multiple hundreds, probably over 1k hour into HUD so even if it would be subsrciption based, then it would not cover the price of the development - just think about that...

----------


## nadner

> So originally you wanted the pickit files, now you want keys. What will the next thing be?
> 
> Edit: it's not that I, like many others aren't grateful - it just seems like we're looking at a ransom note at this point.


So rude.....

----------


## alucard1

> So originally you wanted the pickit files, now you want keys. What will the next thing be?
> 
> Edit: it's not that I, like many others aren't grateful - it just seems like we're looking at a ransom note at this point.


One reason that he may require copies is that what he does may get detected while he is ****ing around with offsets so ultimately is making sure we're as safe as can be when using it.

----------


## Sodee

> So rude.....


It's not rude, it's a valid question. Yeah, I possibly could have worded it better but it doesn't lessen the validity.

KJ, I don't care that you don't like my attitude. I'm okay with supporting the release of TurboHUD in some way, whether it's donating money or paying a fee or even purchasing a key - but I don't do what you do, so I was curious to why multiples.

Alucard1 answered my question, or at least provided me with a logical reason.

----------


## happydaddy

now that your question was answered will you give kj the keys? otherwise you talk too much  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mrdarcy

> HUD will be released on next week.


You have a day in mind when you can release it? I have 3 friends waiting to play HARDCORE with the Hud  :Wink:  Makes such a difference!

----------


## dirkbach666

oh man, I also can't wait. regular playing sucks if you once tried tutbohud 

sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## cloudstrife007

Well 2.0.3 has been out for a little bit, hopefully, new codes were added into HUD, but then again I'm not too worried about it yet since we still have a few days if not more until we see it yet, no hurry though, not complaining.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Well 2.0.3 has been out for a little bit, hopefully, new codes were added into HUD, but then again I'm not too worried about it yet since we still have a few days if not more until we see it yet, no hurry though, not complaining.


HUD is already compatible with 2.0.3 (based on US patch), but I can't test it yet (EU is still down).

----------


## haxxie

> HUD is already compatible with 2.0.3 (based on US patch), but I can't test it yet (EU is still down).


Possible release today?  :Wink:

----------


## R3peat

Hopefully back online this evening when im home Form work :P

----------


## toschi1

> Hopefully back online this evening when im home Form work :P


oooohhhhhhhhhhh yeeeaaaahhhhh  :Smile:

----------


## skythum

new patch !!!!!!!!!! DANGERRRR

----------


## toschi1

@KillerJohn can you make the Demon Vessel ( Act3 Core of Arreat) visible @ minimap (look likes chests) ?

----------


## Hanfried

EU is online now :-D

would love to play with TH and test it for you <3
btw. do you have any multiboxing feautures? like the loot sounds for all windows? like in FK?

----------


## Hosteleria

EU up.

Maybe release?  :Big Grin:

----------


## R3peat

chill out guys  :Smile:  its done when its done  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> chill out guys  its done when its done


wow that fancy profile image xD

----------


## mrdarcy

Super excited to test out on NA Servers!

----------


## R3peat

> wow that fancy profile image xD


yeah with photoshop u can do everything  :Wink:

----------


## mrdarcy

Well someone give me some rep+ so I can have a fancy profile image!!

----------


## Neer

> Well someone give me some rep+ so I can have a fancy profile image!!


You are not allowed to ask for rep  :Smile: 
On topic: John, I really miss HUD, you are a great programmer  :Smile:

----------


## mrdarcy

> You are not allowed to ask for rep


Whoops, sorry. Was unaware  :Wink:

----------


## nadner

Can't wait!

----------


## King Protos

Is the download link supposed to direct to a link that says "TurboHUD is not availalble for D3 2.0.1"? Cuase that's all I'm getting at the moment.

----------


## nadner

> Is the download link supposed to direct to a link that says "TurboHUD is not availalble for D3 2.0.1"? Cuase that's all I'm getting at the moment.


It's intended

----------


## TehVoyager

Make available already. unless your screenshots are from 1.0 or are Bullshots, it works. release.

if its not releasable yet, what's left to do, and how can the community help?

----------


## OneSierra

Is this safe to use or did anyone get banned for using it yet?

----------


## prrovoss

> Is this safe to use or did anyone get banned for using it yet?


nobody got banned till now.
only registered for asking this?  :Big Grin:

----------


## cloudstrife007

> nobody got banned till now.
> only registered for asking this?


till now?.. no one got banned even..

----------


## cloudstrife007

btw how is the pickit stuff going?

----------


## R3peat

> btw how is the pickit stuff going?


Pickit thread is closed. We decided to go a more generic way with the filters cause of the simple structure of all the items

----------


## trynhyty

> Pickit thread is closed. We decided to go a more generic way with the filters cause of the simple structure of all the items


That's interesting ... looking forward to see this  :Smile: -

----------


## Hosteleria

KJ, there is some ETA on the release? I really miss TH  :Frown:

----------


## cloudstrife007

> Pickit thread is closed. We decided to go a more generic way with the filters cause of the simple structure of all the items


So I guess that means the pickit part was done, since KJ was all like "I can't go on without the pickit info"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nadner

Will the items ping if they have good roll on ground or you have to pick it up and it will be highlighted in inventory like it was before?

----------


## pepe2c

> KJ, there is some ETA on the release? I really miss TH


soon™

10chars

----------


## nadner

> soon™
> 
> 10chars


That's Blizzard's Trademark

----------


## itsamario

> Will the items ping if they have good roll on ground or you have to pick it up and it will be highlighted in inventory like it was before?


Unlike before it is now possible to read item rolls from RAM without picking them up, so I am sure KJ will design it so that your pickit rules will ping without needing to be picked up, after all he considers the pickit feature of TurboHUD to be a defining feature.

----------


## R3peat

Highlighting items on ground based on the pick it filters would be nice but this just counts for rare items. And many ppl would disable the feature after 2 days cause if they have legendaries they don't wanna pick up rares anymore. Just for craft mats mby. So this feature wouldn't last for ever. So development time is wasted  :Smile: 

Edit: yeah Sig is shown now :P but have to change it a bit. Don't fit my needs  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Highlighting items on ground based on the pick it filters would be nice but this just counts for rare items. And many ppl would disable the feature after 2 days cause if they have legendaries they don't wanna pick up rares anymore. Just for craft mats mby. So this feature wouldn't last for ever. So development time is wasted 
> 
> Edit: yeah Sig is shown now :P but have to change it a bit. Don't fit my needs


man, your 3 lines long post is like 3/4 of my 1200p screen...

----------


## KillerJohn

*14.3.14.0 STABLE for Diablo III 2.0.3.22427*
NOTE: a clean install (into an empty folder) is REQUIRED
- changed: timebomb will expire on 2014. april 1.
- added: new StatTracker called "SESSION (abs)" to count the current session (like "SESSION") but it never stops. Not in menu, nor in town, nor when you pause a singleplayer game.
- added: rounding to billions (1 bn = 1000 million, using english metric system)
- added: HUD will automatically capture a small burst of images of your screen when you reach a new paragon level (into the \capture_paragon folder)
NOTE: HUD is automatically disabled when the "You have reached paragon level xxx" is displayed by D3
- fixed: experience changes related to 2.0.1.22274
- added: new attribute processor: rescostred ("Reduces all resource costs by X%")
- added: new attribute processor: cdred ("Reduces cooldown of all skills by X%")
- added: new attribute processor: skilldmg ("Increases Energy Twister Damage by X% (Wizard Only)"
- added: new attribute processor: areadmg ("Chance To Deal X% Area Damage on Hit")
- added: new attribute processor: sdmg_any (all kinds of ".... skills deal X% more damage")
- added: new attribute processor: sdmg_ph, sdmg_f, sdmg_l, sdmg_c, sdmg_p, sdmg_a ("Physical/Fire/Lightning/Cold/Poison/Arcane skills deal X% more damage")
- changed: revamped internals
- removed: item AutoCapture feature temporarily disabled (will be enabled again if I find a way to be 100% sure if an item's panel is already faded in)
- fixed: estimation of ETAs to reach new paragon levels
- improved: HUD finally recognize if you are at level cap, so level 60 players without RoS will see their paragon progress once again
- changed: HUD will dynamically use a level 60 pickit file (hc/sc) when you are <= level 60, and level 70 pickit file when you are >= level 61.
- added: "Pool of Reflection" as a shrine
- added: 'potions' item group code
- changed: all logs are using NTP-corrected datetime values
- added: rack_all, rack_weapon and rack_armor actor keywords + overlay element (disabled by default)

*14.2.1.0 BETA (2.0.1)*
NOTE: this version is for Diablo III 2.0.0.21390 and does not work with 1.0.8 LIVE
NOTE: a clean install (into an empty folder) is REQUIRED for every beta versions
NOTE: the pickit files in this release are a mess. I already added the new crafting materials, but everything else is from HUD 2.0
- changed: timebomb will expire on 2014. march 1.
- changed: HUD does count only paragon experience, so you can't see any exp/h data before level 70
NOTE: I know this will cause serious problems for people don't buy Reaper of Souls, but currently I have no option to detect if you are classic or RoS player
- changed: enabled all rare items in ui_default_actors_items.xml to be displayed on floor
- added: all identified items displayed on the ground (with a label) will get the [!] postfix if it does fit pickit.ini
- added: HUD is clipping by the new D3 dialogs (paragon settings, world map, etc)
- added: shield display at the bottom of the health ball
- added: support for the new monster affixes
- added: magic item drop counter to stat trackers
- added: magic and rare item drop counters to run stats (bottom right table ingame)
- added: iLvl display on every items' top left corner
- added: item Perfection display on all item's top right corner (based on those affixes where maximum possible value is larger than minimum possible value)
NOTE: if an affix can roll a random number between 8 and 12 then 8 will result 0% perfection and 12 will mean 100% perfection for that affix
- changed: format of dropped and picked item logs
- changed: all_pickup.tsv is renamed to all_pickup_items.tsv and now it includes all picked items with magic or better quality
- added: all_pickup_other.tsv for all picked items with lower quality than magic (crafting materials, gems, white items, etc)
- added: inventory and stash acd dump files + improved content

----------


## Hanfried

This is so awesome  :Smile:  Thank you soo much.
But i have one question
I cant see the chest in the Config to enable/disable them for the minimap. where to go?

----------


## haxxie

Thank you so much for releasing it right before the weeked KJ! 72 Hour marathon incoming.

----------


## toschi1

big thx KillerJohn

----------


## s4d3r

THX!!!!
Just downloaded and in menu TH says "new version is available", so i downloaded again, but still same message. =)

----------


## KillerJohn

> This is so awesome  Thank you soo much.
> But i have one question
> I cant see the chest in the Config to enable/disable them for the minimap. where to go?


set *chest_normal enabled="1"* in \config\ui_default_actors.xml

----------


## KillerJohn

> Thank you so much for releasing it right before the weeked KJ! 72 Hour marathon incoming.


yeah, I thought it would be useful on the weekend...

----------


## KillerJohn

> THX!!!!
> Just downloaded and in menu TH says "new version is available", so i downloaded again, but still same message. =)


it will go away after you restart HUD

----------


## krislicoque

Any way to disable the loading screen popup with the advertisement?

----------


## trynhyty

Thank you KJ for this awesome work, I promise you to get you a beer when I get some money !

----------


## R3peat

and now the folks is goin crazy  :Big Grin:

----------


## JhonnyB

Thaaank you for the update!!!

Is it possible to show the amount of gold that just dropped like in vanilla?

Greetings

Edit:

And it would be cool to know what is dropping from a chest or a mob. Is it possible? is it stored in the memory?

----------


## prrovoss

first: great work! i am so thankfull, that you released a new version ;D

second: is there a way, to display, how many orbs are left for the mage skill Arcane Orbit (Arcane Orb)

----------


## Devinee

thank you KillerJohn you saved my weekend  :Embarrassment:

----------


## tehpanta

First things first. You are awesome for bringing this project back to life! I always loved the hud and am incredibly happy to see it continued. If you ever need any support (as I am not a .net programmer, mostly finnancial aid is what Im speaking about), just tell me  :Smile: 

And to the problem at hand. What can I do if the ntptime request fails? I have tried the compatibility to XP S3 without any luck.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Any way to disable the loading screen popup with the advertisement?


ADVERTISEMENT ?




> Thaaank you for the update!!!
> 
> Is it possible to show the amount of gold that just dropped like in vanilla?
> 
> Greetings
> 
> Edit:
> 
> And it would be cool to know what is dropping from a chest or a mob. Is it possible? is it stored in the memory?


no, and no




> first: great work! i am so thankfull, that you released a new version ;D
> 
> second: is there a way, to display, how many orbs are left for the mage skill Arcane Orbit (Arcane Orb)


define "left" pelase.




> First things first. You are awesome for bringing this project back to life! I always loved the hud and am incredibly happy to see it continued. If you ever need any support (as I am not a .net programmer, mostly finnancial aid is what Im speaking about), just tell me 
> 
> And to the problem at hand. What can I do if the ntptime request fails? I have tried the compatibility to XP S3 without any luck.


it was never dead, so "back to life" is a bit harsh. You had to live without HUD only for 2 weeks maybe... 1.5M USD could help, thanks. For the initial costs ofc and then we can talk about the future of the project ^^
Let HUD through the firewall.

----------


## Legacy69

I'm getting the following error in the exceptions.txt file.



> 2014.03.14 20:00:06.621 unhandled exception (SharpDX.SharpDXException: HRESULT: [0x80004002], Module: [General], ApiCode: [E_NOINTERFACE/No such interface supported], Message: No such interface supported
> at SharpDX.Result.CheckError()
> at SharpDX.Direct3D10.D3D10.CreateDeviceAndSwapChain1(Adapter adapterRef, DriverType driverType, IntPtr software, DeviceCreationFlags flags, FeatureLevel hardwareLevel, Int32 sDKVersion, SwapChainDescription& swapChainDescRef, SwapChain& swapChainOut, Device1& deviceOut)
> at SharpDX.Direct3D10.Device1.CreateWithSwapChain(DriverType driverType, DeviceCreationFlags flags, SwapChainDescription swapChainDescription, FeatureLevel featureLevel, Device1& device, SwapChain& swapChain)
> at ..( )
> at ...ctor( Engine, Boolean Enabled)
> at ..( )
> at ...ctor(Boolean , Boolean , String[] )
> at ...ctor(String[] ))


I'm running Windows 8 with dual screens btw. Any idea what could be wrong?

----------


## R3peat

> I'm getting the following error in the exceptions.txt file.
> 
> I'm running Windows 8 with dual screens btw. Any idea what could be wrong?


try to update gfx card drivers and directX

DirectX Webinstaller - Download - CHIP

----------


## Neer

Really nice release mate!  :Smile: 
Well done!

----------


## krislicoque

> ADVERTISEMENT ?


Haha, no exactly advertisment, but the big tooltip saying "Download from Tinyurl... Dont download binaries elsewhere" etc. Can I disable it?

When doing quick runs it pops up all the time. 

Thanks for the good work.

----------


## tehpanta

I even did make a forwarding rule on my router for the 123 port to ensure the ntp is not blocked there. Windows Firewall is disabled alltogether the whole time. Still getting that ntp query failed  :Frown: 

Windows 8.1 x64 if it helps in any way  :Smile:

----------


## itsamario

Amazing work, super excited to have HUD back in my life  :Smile: 

Two quick questions.

1) What is the red bar under my feet in the picture below? I can't find the label to disable it.


2) Is there a label any longer for drawing an HP bar above my OWN head like their used to be? I find it difficult to watch the ball in the bottom left corner of my big screen when all the action is in the middle. This previously was configured with the below options:




> <head>
> <!-- settings for the health bar above the character's head -->
> <health enabled="1" color="255,0,255,0" />
> <potion_cooldown enabled="1" font_family="tahoma" font_size="12" font_bold="1" font_color="255,255,255,255" />
> </head>

----------


## gangxtar

Thanks for the Tool
really nice to see it working again

----------


## R3peat

> Amazing work, super excited to have HUD back in my life 
> 
> Two quick questions.
> 
> 1) What is the red bar under my feet in the picture below? I can't find the label to disable it.
> 
> 
> 2) Is there a label any longer for drawing an HP bar above my OWN head like their used to be? I find it difficult to watch the ball in the bottom left corner of my big screen when all the action is in the middle. This previously was configured with the below options:


to ur feet is the healthbar

in config.xml




> <personal enabled="1">
> <conditions only_out_town="1" />
> *<health enabled="1">
> <fill enabled="1" color="255,255,80,80" stroke="5" start_cap="Round" end_cap="Round" />
> <outline enabled="1" color="32,0,0,0" stroke="7" start_cap="Round" end_cap="Round" />
> <emptyfill enabled="1" color="128,32,32,32" stroke="5" start_cap="Round" end_cap="Round" />
> </health>*

----------


## Hanfried

Hey found out how to add the chest for the minimap and onscreen, but i cant find those kind of chest in the cfg and they wont be enabled if i enable the other one

----------


## bybel

hm i cant find option to add mana/arcane bar near the hp bar under my feet ;/ any1 know where can i find it?

----------


## KillerJohn

*14.3.14.1 STABLE for Diablo III 2.0.3.22427*
- fixed: pickit files

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hey found out how to add the chest for the minimap and onscreen, but i cant find those kind of chest in the cfg and they wont be enabled if i enable the other one


I'm lost. What is the question? check \config\ui_default_actors.xml




> hm i cant find option to add mana/arcane bar near the hp bar under my feet ;/ any1 know where can i find it?


It is already in config.xml but I realized it is bugged now... I'll fix it in 10 minutes...

----------


## R3peat

> I'm lost. What is the question? check \config\ui_default_actors.xml
> 
> 
> 
> You can't. That feature was removed long time ago...


he want those "demonic vessels"  :Smile: 

minimap icon + onscreen label

----------


## KillerJohn

*14.3.14.2 STABLE for Diablo III 2.0.3.22427*
- fixed: resource bars under feet
- added: Demonic Vessel is a "normal chest" now




> he want those "demonic vessels" 
> 
> minimap icon + onscreen label


*14.3.14.1 STABLE for Diablo III 2.0.3.22427*
- fixed: pickit files

----------


## Hanfried

And that is the reason why i luve u :-D you so awesome and thanks alot man  :Smile:

----------


## GragyBoy

how can i remove run's stats on the bottom right of my screen in game plz ?

----------


## haxxie

KJ spitting out these updates faster than I can chugg redbull!

----------


## GragyBoy

> KJ spitting out these updates faster than I can chugg redbull!


he's just too good ^^

----------


## R3peat

> how can i remove run's stats on the bottom right of my screen in game plz ?



just edit the configs  :Wink:

----------


## haxxie

> just edit the configs


Any chance you can share this config?  :Wink:  that looks pretty damn minimal and sexy.

----------


## krislicoque

> just edit the configs


Seconded, I would like that config. Looks super nice.

Also, where do I turn off the big loading screen tooltip?

----------


## haxxie

https://i.imgur.com/rzgXE0C.png

Wanted to check out the statTracker, oh lord!

----------


## headman

Hey KJ,

really nice work, again ;-)

is it possible to add the old legendary drop sounds in this new version?

and a second thing,
is it possible to see how many white items the goblin (this little one when you carry the puzzle ring) allready picked up?





> just edit the configs


wow nice config, any chance you share it with the community?

----------


## rushone2010

I'm having issues getting TurboHUD to work at all. I've done everything listed in the manual except for "Enable desktop composition" because I do not see that option in WIndows 8 Performance Settings. TurboHUD shows up as running in Task Manager, but I do not see anything in the game. What am I missing?

Here's my DxDiag.txt: PromptFile.com | Share files fast

And here's the entire TurboHUD directory with all the files (I'm not sure which logs you would need, so I just put everything into a zip after running): PromptFile.com | Share files fast

Thank you so much for your hard work!

----------


## cloudstrife007

> *14.3.14.2 STABLE for Diablo III 2.0.3.22427*
> - fixed: resource bars under feet
> - added: Demonic Vessel is a "normal chest" now
> 
> 
> 
> *14.3.14.1 STABLE for Diablo III 2.0.3.22427*
> - fixed: pickit files


Not sure if that means Demonic Vessels will show up on mini map, but was in Towered of the Damned 1, and next to a Demonic Vessel.. wasn't showing up on mini map.

not even normal chests are showing up for that matter.. fresh install

Also I noticed HUD was closing at a very short time.. say if I alt tab out of game to do something like type in this message.. it would close itself out.. not sure if that is intended.. or what the idle time is to force HUD to close.. would be nice to know..

----------


## lsh4418

Hi Guys
I use Windows for Chinese 
diablo3 Chinese client use. 
TurboHUD other languages ​​do you support?
Net Framework 4.0, DirectX 11 use 
I have a list of the application process in the Task Manager can not be found TurboHUD.exe
2014.03.15 14:55:42.540	ntptime query failed, exiting <----What Problem?

somebody help me!!!!!!plz

----------


## 2g_2g

Signed up just to say, love your work KillerJohn!

----------


## cloudstrife007

Nevermind on the chest or racks thing.. I had to enable it in the xml file.. shocked it wasn't already honestly..

----------


## Devinee

well my account got hacked after using this tool just wondering why its uploading runs

----------


## haxxie

> well my account got hacked after using this tool just wondering why its uploading runs



I've used TurboHud since the release of it and I haven't gotten hacked once..

Sounds like a dumb user problem if you ask me.

----------


## R3peat

> well my account got hacked after using this tool just wondering why its uploading runs


sry for you bro but this isnt a problem of huf

the runs are collected and uploaded for future plans

----------


## Devinee

> I've used TurboHud since the release of it and I haven't gotten hacked once..
> 
> Sounds like a dumb user problem if you ask me.


never got hacked before and this hud is the only tool i used so far so its a little bit obivious huh? and btw i used the old hud too and the old one doesnt had a data_upload.txt with 


> 2014.03.14 19:50:49.520	upload started
> 2014.03.14 19:50:49.522 attached: 2014-03-14-19-27-42-638.zip
> 2014.03.14 19:50:49.523 attached: 2014-03-14-19-32-46-303.zip
> 2014.03.14 19:50:49.523 attached: 2014-03-14-19-35-58-107.zip
> 2014.03.14 19:50:49.524 attached: 2014-03-14-19-37-48-297.zip
> 2014.03.14 19:50:49.524 attached: 2014-03-14-19-40-13-231.zip
> 2014.03.14 19:50:49.525 attached: 2014-03-14-19-42-18-284.zip
> 2014.03.14 19:50:49.525 attached: 2014-03-14-19-43-48-129.zip
> 2014.03.14 19:50:49.526 attached: 2014-03-14-19-45-23-157.zip
> ...


in theyre log folder

----------


## R3peat

> never got hacked before and this hud is the only tool i used so far so its a little bit obivious huh? and btw i used the old hud too and the old one doesnt had a data_upload.txt with 
> 
> in theyre log folder


cmon man dont be that mad  :Smile:  just recover ur hacked acc through the support and atach and authenticator after ur acc is reseted!

cause no authenticator --> pls dont cry after hacked acc

for all the geeks who want the costum ui or who are interested in "how the **** do i change my ui?" , please go to the UI related thread  :Wink: 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ml#post2996706 ([MOD] TurboHUD - User Interface modding)

----------


## rushone2010

Hey R3peat. I posted this above but didn't get a reply yet so I hope you can see this.

I'm having issues getting TurboHUD to work at all. I've done everything listed in the manual except for "Enable desktop composition" because I do not see that option in WIndows 8 Performance Settings. TurboHUD shows up as running in Task Manager, but I do not see anything in the game. What am I missing?

Here's my DxDiag.txt: PromptFile.com | Share files fast

And here's the entire TurboHUD directory with all the files (I'm not sure which logs you would need, so I just put everything into a zip after running): PromptFile.com | Share files fast

Thank you so much for your hard work!

----------


## R3peat

> Hey R3peat. I posted this above but didn't get a reply yet so I hope you can see this.
> 
> I'm having issues getting TurboHUD to work at all. I've done everything listed in the manual except for "Enable desktop composition" because I do not see that option in WIndows 8 Performance Settings. TurboHUD shows up as running in Task Manager, but I do not see anything in the game. What am I missing?
> 
> Here's my DxDiag.txt: PromptFile.com | Share files fast
> 
> And here's the entire TurboHUD directory with all the files (I'm not sure which logs you would need, so I just put everything into a zip after running): PromptFile.com | Share files fast
> 
> Thank you so much for your hard work!


setted up D3 in fullscreen window or window mode?
check the config.xml in config folder



> <!-- general settings -->
> <utility diablo_window_title="Diablo III"


if the window title in config fits the window title of running diabloiii.exe process

if in menu or in game while running hud process try pressing F1 once or twice

----------


## rushone2010

> setted up D3 in fullscreen window or window mode?
> check the config.xml in config folder
> 
> if the window title in config fits the window title of running diabloiii.exe process
> 
> if in menu or in game while running hud process try pressing F1 once or twice


I run D3 in windowed fullscreen.

I tried pressing F1 but there wasn't anything happening. Ill try to make sure d3 title is the same. Should it be diabloiii.exe instead of "Diablo III"?

----------


## R3peat

> I run D3 in windowed fullscreen.
> 
> I tried pressing F1 but there wasn't anything happening. Ill try to make sure d3 title is the same. Should it be diabloiii.exe instead of "Diablo III"?


the window title ur task manager shows

----------


## rushone2010

> the window title ur task manager shows


Which one should I use?



EDIT: Somehow magically it started working... Thanks for the help anyways. Great release!

----------


## martti96

How do i get it to show weapon racks ?  :Frown:

----------


## R3peat

> How do i get it to show weapon racks ?


in ui_default_actors.xml




> <!-- racks -->
> <rack_all enabled="1" speech_text="" type="actor" match_mode="all" keywords="rack_all">
> <minimap_shape enabled="1" radius="2" ping_speed="0" shape="circle" color="255,200,255,200" stroke="1" />
> <label on_screen="1" off_screen="1" text="default">
> <body enabled="1" color="255,200,255,200" stroke="0" />
> <title font_family="tahoma" font_size="6.5" font_bold="0" font_color="255,0,0,0" font_shadow="0" />
> </label>
> </rack_all>

----------


## cloudstrife007

> well my account got hacked after using this tool just wondering why its uploading runs


You shouldn't use easy passwords.. use LastPass to generate a hard password, then you can use it to remember what that password is.. just remember to use copy / paste function to log into game.

----------


## cloudstrife007

Surprised Cursed Chests aren't showing up on mini map  :Frown: ..

----------


## lsh4418

Hi Guys
I use Windows for Chinese diablo3 Chinese client use. 
TurboHUD other languages ​​do you support?
Net Framework 4.0, DirectX 11 use 
I have a list of the application process in the Task Manager can not be found TurboHUD.exe 2014.03.15 14:55:42.540 ntptime query failed, exiting <----What Problem? somebody help me!!!!!!plz

----------


## KillerJohn

> well my account got hacked after using this tool just wondering why its uploading runs


Sorry to hear that, but the two event are not related to each other.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Surprised Cursed Chests aren't showing up on mini map ..


Noted, and I will check that. Next time please do an acd dump (ctrl+alt+D) and send it to me.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hi Guys
> I use Windows for Chinese 
> diablo3 Chinese client use. 
> TurboHUD other languages ​​do you support?
> Net Framework 4.0, DirectX 11 use 
> I have a list of the application process in the Task Manager can not be found TurboHUD.exe
> 2014.03.15 14:55:42.540	ntptime query failed, exiting <----What Problem?
> 
> somebody help me!!!!!!plz


Let HUD through your firewall. It has to query the current time from the international NTP service.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Not sure if that means Demonic Vessels will show up on mini map, but was in Towered of the Damned 1, and next to a Demonic Vessel.. wasn't showing up on mini map.
> 
> not even normal chests are showing up for that matter.. fresh install
> 
> Also I noticed HUD was closing at a very short time.. say if I alt tab out of game to do something like type in this message.. it would close itself out.. not sure if that is intended.. or what the idle time is to force HUD to close.. would be nice to know..


Check your logs folder for a file called exceptions and if you have it then send it to me.

----------


## lsh4418

Disable the firewall, you can say that I do not know

----------


## lsh4418

> Let HUD through your firewall. It has to query the current time from the international NTP service.



Disable the firewall, you can say that I do not know

----------


## prrovoss

> define "left" pelase.


when you cast arcane orbit, 4 orbs are surrounding you an every time an enemy gets near you, one orb explodes. but if you are standing in a large group of enemies its pretty hard to tell if there are still orbs arround you^^

----------


## KillerJohn

> Disable the firewall, you can say that I do not know


Dear god, please do not turn off your windows firewall, just enable the outgoing NTP port or HUD's exe file.




> when you cast arcane orbit, 4 orbs are surrounding you an every time an enemy gets near you, one orb explodes. but if you are standing in a large group of enemies its pretty hard to tell if there are still orbs arround you^^


No, I can't. And it is the shittest skill ever, why do you use it ?


edit: lolol I'm a Field Marshal now  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## prrovoss

> No, I can't. And it is the shittest skill ever, why do you use it ?
> 
> 
> edit: lolol I'm a Field Marshal now


in combination with this amu its a pretty nice build
Moonlight Ward - Game Guide - Diablo III

----------


## R3peat

> in combination with this amu its a pretty nice build
> Moonlight Ward - Game Guide - Diablo III


moonlight ward is slick :P

----------


## tehpanta

Im still struggling a bit. My NTP query is still failing. FireWall disabled altogether, port forwarded on the router (lol). 

Yesterday, magicaly I got it working by deleting the whole thing and unpacking a new fresh version. Doesnt work now though  :Frown:  Any suggestions? Win 8.1 x64.

----------


## KillerJohn

> moonlight ward is slick :P


I don't like "has a chance" items, because god (and Blizzard) knows only when you get the procs...

----------


## KillerJohn

> Im still struggling a bit. My NTP query is still failing. FireWall disabled altogether, port forwarded on the router (lol). 
> 
> Yesterday, magicaly I got it working by deleting the whole thing and unpacking a new fresh version. Doesnt work now though  Any suggestions? Win 8.1 x64.


start a command line and type this: "tracert time-a.nist.gov" (without the " " letters)

or this: ping europe.pool.ntp.org

----------


## haxxie

https://i.imgur.com/iAyk0UN.png

Any word on how to remove the big window notification?

----------


## R3peat

> I don't like "has a chance" items, because god (and Blizzard) knows only when you get the procs...


trust me. played with it lvl 70 closed beta. and its a hell nice additional dmg the arcane balls dealin. and they proc a smooth way while torrent channeling

----------


## tehpanta

1 2 ms 2 ms 1 ms 192.168.111.200
2 4 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.5.144.1
3 7 ms 10 ms 7 ms 10.10.251.129
4 5 ms 6 ms 9 ms 10.10.255.29
5 9 ms 6 ms 7 ms sitel1.jon.cz [188.75.128.1]
6 7 ms 7 ms 11 ms gw2.ha-vel.cz [213.195.192.251]
7 6 ms 8 ms 9 ms ha-vel.ae0-205.cr1.pra1.cz.ipv4.kaiaglobal.com [193.34.48.249]
8 21 ms 28 ms 26 ms ae0-1071.cr1.fra1.de.ipv4.kaiaglobal.com [195.13.60.85]
9 27 ms 24 ms 28 ms be-12-260.r02.frnkge03.de.bb.gin.ntt.net [213.198.72.217]
10 32 ms 35 ms 22 ms ae-5.r21.frnkge03.de.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250.4.162]
11 * * 119 ms ae-3.r23.nycmny01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250.3.180]
12 120 ms 120 ms 116 ms ae-1.r06.nycmny01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250.4.149]
13 102 ms 107 ms 105 ms 0.xe-11-3-0.BR3.NYC4.ALTER.NET [204.255.168.65]
14 121 ms 123 ms 120 ms 0.xe-10-0-0.XL4.TCO4.ALTER.NET [152.63.32.130]
15 124 ms 123 ms 122 ms POS6-0-0.GW5.TCO4.ALTER.NET [152.63.40.165]
16 * * * Request timed out.
17 nist-gw.customer.alter.net [157.130.31.218] reports: Destination net unreachable.

As far as I know, this actually means, the ntp server is not available...the traffic goes through my router outside, hops several times through dns servers and core switches and ends up at 152.63.40.165. Is there a way to change the ntp server used on my side? As in a config file?

----------


## Artarion

> I don't like "has a chance" items, because god (and Blizzard) knows only when you get the procs...


As of now, I can keep it up full time... and it hits like a truck. I'm doing 1.8-2.9mil dps vs Ghom with only 175k sheet dps.

Mod working great... pretty easy for a noob to figure out how to edit pickit files and such. Had to tone some numbers down since most my gear is meh.

----------


## KillerJohn

> As of now, I can keep it up full time... and it hits like a truck. I'm doing 1.8-2.9mil dps vs Ghom with only 175k sheet dps.
> 
> Mod working great... pretty easy for a noob to figure out how to edit pickit files and such. Had to tone some numbers down since most my gear is meh.


and how much your DMG without that ring?

----------


## cloudstrife007

> Noted, and I will check that. Next time please do an acd dump (ctrl+alt+D) and send it to me.


Do I do that when I'm next to a cursed chest, or cursed shrine?

----------


## KillerJohn

> trust me. played with it lvl 70 closed beta. and its a hell nice additional dmg the arcane balls dealin. and they proc a smooth way while torrent channeling


damage freak  :Smile:

----------


## R3peat

> damage freak


i was born to deal damage :P

----------


## cloudstrife007

KJ what text file do I need to copy n PM to you?

There is a few with acd in the names.. inventory, onscreen, dump_acd, ect..

----------


## haxxie

Still no word on how to remove the big black window when you enter/leave a dungeon with the message about turbohud downloads and community?

Been trying to figure out where it's located in the config files but no luck yet.

----------


## R3peat

> Still no word on how to remove the big black window when you enter/leave a dungeon with the message about turbohud downloads and community?
> 
> Been trying to figure out where it's located in the config files but no luck yet.


u cant cause its automaticaly disapearing when u move in the game. so this is just shown during the loading screen

not that anyoin  :Smile:

----------


## cloudstrife007

> Still no word on how to remove the big black window when you enter/leave a dungeon with the message about turbohud downloads and community?
> 
> Been trying to figure out where it's located in the config files but no luck yet.


It is because turbohud detects loading screens, there didn't used to have that problem in 1.0.8 but blizzard changed the game a bit.

----------


## haxxie

> u cant cause its automaticaly disapearing when u move in the game. so this is just shown during the loading screen
> 
> not that anyoin


It's getting annoying when I'm seeing it every minute since I'm speedrunning in the game alot :/

----------


## Artarion

> and how much your DMG without that ring?


Sadly.. I don't have a comparable amulet to replace it with to see how much of a damage increase it is. Losing the 20% arcane effects arcane orbit, and explosive blast.

All I can say is, I've seen both arcane orbit and the amulet crit over over 1mil, and with arcane dynamo, I've seen Arcane Orbit hitting for 1.5+

----------


## tehpanta

Just wanted to ask...is there a way to configure different NTP server?

----------


## Feldeath

I don't want to sound like a bitch cut, could we have a version that does not randomly uploads stuff without our knowledge?
Or at least update the 1st or 2nd post to explain what and why it does uploads our data?

Anyway still a really great program that makes Diablo III worth playing even thought patch 2.0 is great, so thanks for the good work.

----------


## mouzGaming

is there a way to disable the "logo" with the version number in the bottom left corner it kinda bothers me. /:
But this for I'm very impressed great work keep it up! (:
Aswell, I guess its the static minimap the parts that never change so it overlays my minimap but its all black so I actually can't see a lot I don't think this work as intended.
Also the pickup radius "circle" turn black when I begin moving and I see anything aswell. Possible fix there? Without disabling both?
greetings,
mouz

----------


## TehVoyager

Hey, i dont want to upload anything. how can i disable the run upload functionality? sorry, im just a private person like that.




> https://i.imgur.com/iAyk0UN.png
> 
> Any word on how to remove the big window notification?


i wish to know this as well.

----------


## KillerJohn

> I don't want to sound like a bitch cut, could we have a version that does not randomly uploads stuff without our knowledge?
> Or at least update the 1st or 2nd post to explain what and why it does uploads our data?
> 
> Anyway still a really great program that makes Diablo III worth playing even thought patch 2.0 is great, so thanks for the good work.


nope. And it does not upload "random" stuff. That's why do you have the runs_upload folder - to be able to check the uploaded data.
If you don't like that then feel free to not use it. That log upload feature is THE LEAST what the community can help me to map the world of the acts. (I don't even want to think about how "much" this bunch of people helped about making a good pickit, so please just drop the topic please.) I need those files and that's it. Take it or leave it.

TLDR: just use a ****ing authenticator and install D3 into a virtual machine and stop crying about safety...

----------


## KillerJohn

> is there a way to disable the "logo" with the version number in the bottom left corner it kinda bothers me. /:
> But this for I'm very impressed great work keep it up! (:
> Aswell, I guess its the static minimap the parts that never change so it overlays my minimap but its all black so I actually can't see a lot I don't think this work as intended.
> Also the pickup radius "circle" turn black when I begin moving and I see anything aswell. Possible fix there? Without disabling both?
> greetings,
> mouz


search this topic for the word: "black"
(hint: try to run HUD in XP compatibility mode, read the manual, turn on desktop composition, etc)

----------


## azgul

> I don't want to sound like a bitch cut, could we have a version that does not randomly uploads stuff without our knowledge?
> Or at least update the 1st or 2nd post to explain what and why it does uploads our data?
> 
> Anyway still a really great program that makes Diablo III worth playing even thought patch 2.0 is great, so thanks for the good work.





> IMPORTANT:
> At the end of your runs, a zipped copy of the last run's log will be saved into the \runs_upload folder.
> After every 10th run all files from that folder will be automatically uploaded to me (in email).
> When the upload is done, HUD will delete the files. T*he run logs are completely anonymous, and does not contain any sensitive information.*


reading the manual.txt for more than 3 sec works..

p.s. it's used for things such as maphack (map generation). it requires a lot of information to make it better.

----------


## KillerJohn

> reading the manual.txt for more than 3 sec works..
> 
> p.s. it's used for things such as maphack (map generation). it requires a lot of information to make it better.


added to the OP, thanks

----------


## azgul

> is there a way to disable the "logo" with the version number in the bottom left corner it kinda bothers me. /:
> But this for I'm very impressed great work keep it up! (:
> Aswell, I guess its the static minimap the parts that never change so it overlays my minimap but its all black so I actually can't see a lot I don't think this work as intended.
> Also the pickup radius "circle" turn black when I begin moving and I see anything aswell. Possible fix there? Without disabling both?
> greetings,
> mouz


try changing theme to some default aero theme, should work if you have desktop composition enabled..

----------


## Feldeath

I know what is uploaded I've seen the files and read the manual.
My problem is more that it's "hidden" in the manual instead of also being written in the 1st post.

Also I'm have an authenticator and I'm not crying about safety, I wouldn't be here if it was the case.

Anyway I guess I'll just suck it up. Thanks for THUD.

EDIT : Added to the OP so it's ok for me like that.

----------


## KillerJohn

> I know what is uploaded I've seen the files and read the manual.
> My problem is more that it's "hidden" in the manual instead of also being written in the 1st post.
> 
> Also I'm have an authenticator and I'm not crying about safety, I wouldn't be here if it was the case.
> 
> Anyway I guess I'll just suck it up. Thanks for THUD.
> 
> EDIT : Added to the OP so it's ok for me like that.


The main source of information is not OP. It is the manual. But I added to the OP (which I barely maintain) to satisfy your feeling  :Smile:

----------


## happydaddy

are we able to use the sound for skills?

----------


## King Protos

Very awesome program man, really helps me a lot. I like how sleek and simple it is too. 10/10

----------


## TehVoyager

> install D3 into a virtual machine



bit much imho

----------


## hcuk

How would i play a sound when a legendary drops?

----------


## R3peat

> How would i play a sound when a legendary drops?





> *speech_text="default"*


in ui_default_actors_items.xml

to enable the default text to speech

its not possible to play a soundfile for the rares or legendaries
this feature was removed long time ago

----------


## headman

> in ui_default_actors_items.xml
> 
> to enable the default text to speech
> 
> its not possible to play a soundfile for the rares or legendaries
> this feature was removed long time ago


hm to bad it was removed :-/

i loved the sound "it's gonna be legendary" :-D

btw. why was it removed?

----------


## Fumi

Hey

I have the problem where part of my screen is black, and i tired enabling aero and disabling it but its all the same.. and its the same if i try in Windows XP

Screenshot by Lightshot <---- without Aero
Screenshot by Lightshot <---- with Aero

----------


## toschi1

TH BUG
Arcane Orb with Rune Arcane Orbit is buggy.
see 2 buffs with 2 minute timer. this is no buff with timer so we dont must see this  :Smile:

----------


## R3peat

> Hey
> 
> I have the problem where part of my screen is black, and i tired enabling aero and disabling it but its all the same.. and its the same if i try in Windows XP
> 
> Screenshot by Lightshot <---- without Aero
> Screenshot by Lightshot <---- with Aero


mhh many ppl with this prob  :Frown:  updated directx? u using win7 or win8?

----------


## Fumi

> mhh many ppl with this prob  updated directx? u using win7 or win8?


Win 7, will update and report back.

----------


## tehpanta

Any hints on how to change the default NTP server? My ntp querries still failing and its not a problem on my firewall/router  :Frown:

----------


## prrovoss

> TH BUG
> Arcane Orb with Rune Arcane Orbit is buggy.
> see 2 buffs with 2 minute timer. this is no buff with timer so we dont must see this


the orbs disappear after 2 minutes, so the countdown is correct. but the fact that there are 2 buffs and not just one is a bit unclear  :Big Grin:

----------


## deejayfowler

sorry if this has been answered already is there a way i can have it just do the minimap show dps output etc but have them circles and random tags on mobs etc removed ive tried looking at the config etc but useless with code programming language :P

----------


## R3peat

> sorry if this has been answered already is there a way i can have it just do the minimap show dps output etc but have them circles and random tags on mobs etc removed ive tried looking at the config etc but useless with code programming language :P


dont get it sry  :Smile:

----------


## deejayfowler

> dont get it sry


yh what i mean is there a way to set it up so it only displays certain things on the ui i really like some elements of the hud but some are just too cluttered for my liking hope u get what i mean this time :P

----------


## prrovoss

so you want ui customization in general right?

----------


## R3peat

> yh what i mean is there a way to set it up so it only displays certain things on the ui i really like some elements of the hud but some are just too cluttered for my liking hope u get what i mean this time :P


yeah u wanna customize ur hud  :Smile:  now i got it :P

u shoulda go to the hud ui thread and check out the manual in the first post  :Smile: 
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...modding-2.html ([MOD] TurboHUD - User Interface modding)

but yeah here is a little example for u guys how to configure stuff

if u mby wanna disable the "elite kills" container from the lower right corner u shoulda go to /config/ui_default_labels_run_stats.xml

there u will find:::




> <elite container="1" *enabled="0"*>
> <info template="row_header" expression="elite">
> <position y="::y3" />
> </info>
> <ph container="1" enabled="1" template="elite_ph">
> <area_total expression="*stattracker.current_area_total.kill_elite_per_hour" hint="total elites in this area">
> *<position x="::x1" />*
> *<conditions only_out_town="1" />*
> </area_total>
> ...



u can just enable or disable single stat containers by just editing the "enabled=1" to "enabled=0"
and u can change "positions" of those containers on the screen by changing the x/y values
and u can add/change special conditions fe(only out of town/ only in town / only in fight)

but u rly shoulda go to the hud ui related topic ive posted and check out the first post and the following discussion  :Smile:

----------


## deejayfowler

> yeah u wanna customize ur hud  now i got it :P
> 
> u shoulda go to the hud ui thread and check out the manual in the first post 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...modding-2.html ([MOD] TurboHUD - User Interface modding)
> 
> but yeah here is a little example for u guys how to configure stuff
> 
> if u mby wanna disable the "elite kills" container from the lower right corner u shoulda go to /config/ui_default_labels_run_stats.xml
> 
> ...


yh exactly what i was looking for thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## prrovoss

do you think its possible to add a function, that computes the average dmg output for a whole run or so?
would be nice to compare builds and item configs etc.

----------


## Fumi

Okay, i simply cant move the black circle around my character, tried everything, removed the black from the minimap by disabling Explore minimap, in the options.

Could you make me a config ONLY for XP/H? thats all the information i want :P

----------


## KillerJohn

> Okay, i simply cant move the black circle around my character, tried everything, removed the black from the minimap by disabling Explore minimap, in the options.
> 
> Could you make me a config ONLY for XP/H? thats all the information i want :P


did you tried XP SP3 compatibility mode? and doublecheck you are using 32 bit colordepth in Windows instead of 16 bit.

----------


## Hanfried

Hey KJ is it possible to reset the Session Tracker without closing and opening TH again?

----------


## Fumi

> did you tried XP SP3 compatibility mode? and doublecheck you are using 32 bit colordepth in Windows instead of 16 bit.


Still have black things in XP SP3, and i am using 32 bit colordepth.

Btw the black stuff only shows when im NOT casting spells.

----------


## Sphenoidalis

I got also a black circle. But not on my char. I got it where my char is shown on the minimap.

----------


## azgul

> Still have black things in XP SP3, and i am using 32 bit colordepth.
> 
> Btw the black stuff only shows when im NOT casting spells.


Just disable the pickup radius indicator in config.xml.


```
	<pickup_range enabled="1" fade="1">
		<conditions player_anim="Running" only_out_town="1" />
		<style enabled="1" color="4,255,255,255" stroke="0" />
	</pickup_range>
```

----------


## Sphenoidalis

Thats it! Thx a lot.




> Just disable the pickup radius indicator in config.xml.
> 
> 
> ```
> 	<pickup_range enabled="1" fade="1">
> 		<conditions player_anim="Running" only_out_town="1" />
> 		<style enabled="1" color="4,255,255,255" stroke="0" />
> 	</pickup_range>
> ```

----------


## R3peat

> Just disable the pickup radius indicator in config.xml.
> 
> 
> ```
> 	<pickup_range enabled="1" fade="1">
> 		<conditions player_anim="Running" only_out_town="1" />
> 		<style enabled="1" color="4,255,255,255" stroke="0" />
> 	</pickup_range>
> ```


Mby it helps to just switch fade=1 to fade=0 mby something bugs with transp stuff
Also for the guys with black minimap. Try to set the map reveal opacity to 100 in config.xml

----------


## Devinee

> Also for the guys with black minimap. Try to set the map reveal opacity to 100 in config.xml


with 100 opacity it turned from black to white

----------


## R3peat

> with 100 opacity it turned from black to white


mhh this is fucin wierd  :Frown:

----------


## Dratwik

Is there any way you can "mark" body's on the floor (with a blinking circle or something), demonic vessels, loose stones, etc?

----------


## KillerJohn

The black thing came up on all weeks in the last year and afaik everybody was able to solve it. It is caused by windows aero (it doesn't want to apply alpha channel mixing for some reason which cause all non-solid pixels rendered as black...)

----------


## Devinee

so its caused by win aero but what if aero is already disabled and its still black?

----------


## R3peat

> so its caused by win aero but what if aero is already disabled and its still black?


aero have to be enabled

----------


## KillerJohn

> so its caused by win aero but what if aero is already disabled and its still black?


Turn on Windows' basic skin. Turn areo back instead. Make sure that window does not display any error at the bottom. Enable desktop composition (or all options there). Check you have 32bit color depth. Try running HUD in XP SP3 compatibility mode.

Make screenshot of all steps above and send me the pictures in a zip file (in a private message).

----------


## Sphenoidalis

First problem was solved. While playing solo everythings fine. But when playing multiplayer there is the black circle again. Right Corner on the minimap

----------


## Sphenoidalis

Okay. Could solve the problem. It was the EXP-range

----------


## cloudstrife007

Good bye AH  :Big Grin:

----------


## blakehan

2014.03.18 18:43:45.854	ntptime query failed, exiting

----------


## KillerJohn

> Okay. Could solve the problem. It was the EXP-range


No, you didn't cured the problem (some bad settings around windows aero), but removed a feature.

----------


## skythum

chests are not see ;(

----------


## R3peat

Solving problems by disabling features is not the right way guys :P

----------


## R3peat

Attachment 17407

changed my UI a bit guys. with mouseover features everywhere  :Smile:  for some nice pop out stat container

Custom_UI_Only.zip (35,23 KB) - uploaded.net

instructions:

- copy all the archive included files on ur config folder or
- just copy the ui_custom_repeat_UI.xml and
- disable all labels in:

-ui_default_labels_run_stats.xml
-ui_default_labels_expbar.xml
-ui_default_labels_attributes.xml

----------


## haxxie

Awesome work bro!

----------


## KillerJohn

> Still have black things in XP SP3, and i am using 32 bit colordepth.
> 
> Btw the black stuff only shows when im NOT casting spells.


try this: How to Turn On and Enable Aero in Windows 7 (Enable Aero Peek) « My Digital Life

----------


## Soopah

Hey, great job you did on this hud,
can I disable the capture_paragon feature?? and how

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hey, great job you did on this hud,
> can I disable the capture_paragon feature?? and how


there is no option to disable that. why do you want to disable the most awesome feature ever ?  :Embarrassment: 

edit: I made an option for you into the next build to disable paragon capture.

----------


## lsh4418

Hey I just downloaded this to test it out. I renamed the folder and .exe When I run the program nothing happens - I can see it in the taskmanager for a few seconds and it goes away again. Any1 have an idea why this might be? Runing Win7 and D3 in windowed fullscreen - tested with windowed but same result. Windows7 i runing stanard theme //thx

----------


## Soopah

> there is no option to disable that. why do you want to disable the most awesome feature ever ? 
> 
> edit: I made an option for you into the next build to disable paragon capture.


Thx, I don't use capture because it take like 32 screenshot every paragon level :s, and I don't care having shots of every level.

----------


## enigma32

> Hey I just downloaded this to test it out. I renamed the folder and .exe When I run the program nothing happens - I can see it in the taskmanager for a few seconds and it goes away again. Any1 have an idea why this might be? Runing Win7 and D3 in windowed fullscreen - tested with windowed but same result. Windows7 i runing stanard theme //thx


Look for an exception log.

----------


## prrovoss

well, the capture paragon is a great feature  :Big Grin:  but i am curious, what the "capture" folder is for  :Big Grin:  
its empty so far and all i could find in the config.ini is an option called "autocapture" which is enabled. what does this one capture?

----------


## KillerJohn

> well, the capture paragon is a great feature  but i am curious, what the "capture" folder is for  
> its empty so far and all i could find in the config.ini is an option called "autocapture" which is enabled. what does this one capture?


Alt+C captures the current screen OR the currently selected item. Those images goes to \capture folder.
I heavily recommend you to read the manual and look into the config files at least once.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

And search the changelog for the word "autocapture":



> 14.3.14.0 STABLE for Diablo III 2.0.3.22427
> - removed: item AutoCapture feature temporarily disabled (will be enabled again if I find a way to be 100% sure if an item's panel is already faded in)


AutoCapture was a feature automatically capturing your item images when you move the mouse over them (so don't have to press Alt+C), but it had bugs, so I disabled it.

----------


## prrovoss

haha i'm sorry, normally i DO read the manual and in fact i read it several times, but i totally forgot about the item capture feature  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fumi

> try this: How to Turn On and Enable Aero in Windows 7 (Enable Aero Peek) « My Digital Life


Nope, still nothing  :Frown:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Nope, still nothing


How To Fix No Aero Transparency in Windows 7
Windows Aero Glass visual effects are not working or displayed
http://www.sevenforums.com/attachmen...pearance-1.jpg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...U1n3Wkl14#t=51
this?

----------


## tehpanta

Third time is the charm, right?

Im still getting this on windows 8.1 x64

2014.03.20 13:02:57.972	ntptime query failed, exiting

It is not a firewall issue, nor windows defender issue (both disabled), nor routing problem (port specificaly forwarded for ntp requests). I have done a traceroute earlier and posted results in here...those showed the server did not respond.

Hence the question for the third time. Is there a way to configure different ntp server?

----------


## ADVanCeLO

> Attachment 17407
> changed my UI a bit guys. with mouseover features everywhere  for some nice pop out stat container
> Custom_UI_Only.zip (35,23 KB) - uploaded.net
> instructions:
> - copy all the archive included files on ur config folder or
> - just copy the ui_custom_repeat_UI.xml and
> - disable all labels in:
> -ui_default_labels_run_stats.xml
> -ui_default_labels_expbar.xml
> -ui_default_labels_attributes.xml


Error: 404

Very good job !!!!!!

----------


## KillerJohn

> Third time is the charm, right?
> 
> Im still getting this on windows 8.1 x64
> 
> 2014.03.20 13:02:57.972	ntptime query failed, exiting
> 
> It is not a firewall issue, nor windows defender issue (both disabled), nor routing problem (port specificaly forwarded for ntp requests). I have done a traceroute earlier and posted results in here...those showed the server did not respond.
> 
> Hence the question for the third time. Is there a way to configure different ntp server?


which NTP server is working for you?

----------


## tehpanta

> which NTP server is working for you?


Well since I am from central europe, any EU ntp server should do just fine. I have tried this one for example and went through without a problem:

tracert 2.europe.pool.ntp.org

Tracing route to 2.europe.pool.ntp.org [91.206.8.70]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms 1 ms 2 ms 192.168.111.200
2 154 ms 239 ms 2 ms 10.5.144.1
3 5 ms 4 ms 4 ms 10.10.251.129
4 11 ms 9 ms 7 ms 10.10.255.29
5 6 ms 8 ms 7 ms sitel1.jon.cz [188.75.128.1]
6 7 ms * * nix1.ha-vel.cz [213.195.192.126]
7 23 ms 23 ms 28 ms nix4.neotelecoms.com [91.210.16.227]
8 35 ms 34 ms 36 ms ae0.tcr1.itx.vie.core.as8218.eu [83.167.55.51]
9 37 ms 51 ms 35 ms xe-0-2-0.tcr1.vix.vie.core.as8218.eu [83.167.56.164]
10 28 ms 30 ms 30 ms xe0-1-1.r06.uni.vie.at.nextlayer.net [212.69.191.150]
11 31 ms 27 ms 32 ms ae10.r20.inx.vie.at.nextlayer.net [92.60.2.180]
12 31 ms 29 ms 29 ms mediainvent.router1.nextlayer.net [81.16.152.202]
13 31 ms 30 ms 28 ms dist01-gig1-0-1-2501.oe3.mediainvent.net [91.206.9.133]
14 30 ms 28 ms 29 ms fetchmail.mediainvent.at [91.206.8.70]

Trace complete.

EDIT: Since I am not the only one having this issue, it would be awesome to have a parameter in config.xml file where we can specify different ntp server. Dunno how much of a hassle that would be for you, I dont want to sound picky  :Smile:

----------


## Hedincheg

what does it mean?

is it bad?

----------


## tehpanta

> what does it mean?
> 
> is it bad?


I would say "check the logs" and see what the Exception is about  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Well since I am from central europe, any EU ntp server should do just fine. I have tried this one for example and went through without a problem:
> 
> tracert 2.europe.pool.ntp.org
> 
> Tracing route to 2.europe.pool.ntp.org [91.206.8.70]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 1 ms 1 ms 2 ms 192.168.111.200
> 2 154 ms 239 ms 2 ms 10.5.144.1
> ...


so 2.europe.pool.ntp.org is OK for you, but europe.pool.ntp.org is not?

----------


## tehpanta

> so 2.europe.pool.ntp.org is OK for you, but europe.pool.ntp.org is not?


It may seem strange, but yes, thats exactly, how it behaves o_O Those two servers dont have much in common actually. The hostname part is probably the only thing that connects them  :Smile: 

tracert europe.pool.ntp.org

Tracing route to europe.pool.ntp.org [129.70.132.33]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 3 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.111.200
2 6 ms 4 ms 3 ms 10.5.144.1
3 6 ms 5 ms 10 ms 10.10.251.129
4 7 ms 6 ms 8 ms 10.10.255.29
5 7 ms 8 ms 11 ms sitel1.jon.cz [188.75.128.1]
6 7 ms 10 ms 9 ms gw2.ha-vel.cz [213.195.192.251]
7 9 ms 9 ms 12 ms ha-vel.ae0-205.cr1.pra1.cz.ipv4.kaiaglobal.com [193.34.48.249]
8 20 ms 30 ms 14 ms ae0-1011.cr1.vie1.at.ipv4.kaiaglobal.com [195.13.60.38]
9 24 ms 27 ms 21 ms ae0-135.cr1.fra1.de.ipv4.kaiaglobal.com [195.13.60.141]
10 31 ms 26 ms 29 ms zr-fra1-be1.x-win.dfn.de [80.81.192.222]
11 36 ms 31 ms 51 ms cr-han1-hundredgige0-1-0-0-7.x-win.dfn.de [188.1.144.142]
12 28 ms 31 ms 27 ms xr-bie1-te2-2.x-win.dfn.de [188.1.146.109]
13 30 ms 32 ms 31 ms kr-uni-bielefeld.x-win.dfn.de [188.1.236.190]
14 * * * Request timed out.
15 * * * Request timed out.
16 * * * Request timed out.
.
.

----------


## drake2k

*My Problem:*
When Displaying Items, minimap etc, the grayed out sections were out of place. So if say an item in my bag should be grayed out some, the slot next to it would be. I noticed this on the mini-map as well. Every thing else worked just fine.

*What I'm Running:*
I'm on dual screen. The game plays on Monitor 1 in Fullscreen (Windowed) @ 1600x900 16:9 Widescreen.
I'm running windows 8 so there is no aero.

*What I did to fix it:* (totally by accident of course)
While both the game and TH were running, I changed the game to Fullscreen non-window mode and hit accept. The TurboHud then vanished but was still running in processes. I then made the resolution of the game match that of my screen (see above) and hit accept. TurboHUD of course will still not showing. After that I changed the game BACK to Windowed (Fullscreen) and Presto.... TurboHud was not only back again, but it was perfect.

I hope this helps someone and also thank you OP for this program. *It's amazing*.

----------


## hied

http://www.sevenforums.com/attachmen...pearance-1.jpg

got the black overlay. and this fixed it for me. just switched the aero theme. now its working fine

----------


## KillerJohn

a screenshot could help... without sensitive data (battletag)...




> *My Problem:*
> When Displaying Items, minimap etc, the grayed out sections were out of place. So if say an item in my bag should be grayed out some, the slot next to it would be. I noticed this on the mini-map as well. Every thing else worked just fine.
> 
> *What I'm Running:*
> I'm on dual screen. The game plays on Monitor 1 in Fullscreen (Windowed) @ 1600x900 16:9 Widescreen.
> I'm running windows 8 so there is no aero.
> 
> *What I did to fix it:* (totally by accident of course)
> While both the game and TH were running, I changed the game to Fullscreen non-window mode and hit accept. The TurboHud then vanished but was still running in processes. I then made the resolution of the game match that of my screen (see above) and hit accept. TurboHUD of course will still not showing. After that I changed the game BACK to Windowed (Fullscreen) and Presto.... TurboHud was not only back again, but it was perfect.
> ...

----------


## KillerJohn

> http://www.sevenforums.com/attachmen...pearance-1.jpg
> 
> got the black overlay. and this fixed it for me. just switched the aero theme. now its working fine


I'm happy about that, thanks for posting!

----------


## Sebian

anyway to get it to work with multiboxing? if i open a second client turbohud disappears.
i renamed my main client window as Diablo III but still does not work.

----------


## DiabloFan

If you're using ISBoxer you need to turn off "Always on top" for all of the regions in your window layout. It works perfectly fine for me when playing 4 accounts.

----------


## owned727

Did a patch occur? Turbohud no longer launching for me

----------


## zzar4e

Sorry for the duplicate issue, but... I want to add a sound when a legendary drop. How i do this? And i wanna play sound when i activate my voodo totem skill, on WD...for example...its real? xD

----------


## Feldeath

There seems to have been a ninja patch, TurboHUD is launching but lots of things just don't work anymore.
the buffs are not showing anymore / red or green contour for the skills either / Health mana and loot are misplaced and sometime just plain wrong.

These are the ones I found just now.

----------


## toschi1

Familiar skill dont show in buffs. and skills are in red. musst be a Hotfix from Blizzard ?

----------


## Feldeath

Strangely it seems to only affect the Wizard.
My other toon don't suffer from that bug.

Also after trying to mod my interface with THUD, the resource % does not work for me.

----------


## KillerJohn

*Blizard f*cked up something on the server-side. This is not HUD's fault. Wait until Blizzard fix it.*

----------


## aznyeast

KillerJohn, sorry if this question was already asked but does TurboHUD shows cursed event chest/shrines on map? thank you

----------


## Dratwik

Is there any way that we can mark "Weapon Crates" (Act 2 - Alcarnus) marked on the mini-map like chests?

----------


## toschi1

> Is there any way that we can mark "Weapon Crates" (Act 2 - Alcarnus) marked on the mini-map like chests?


<!-- racks -->
<rack_all enabled="1" speech_text="" type="actor" match_mode="all" keywords="rack_all">
<minimap_shape enabled="1" radius="2" ping_speed="0" shape="circle" color="255,200,255,200" stroke="1" />
<label on_screen="1" off_screen="1" text="default">
<body enabled="1" color="255,200,255,200" stroke="0" />
<title font_family="tahoma" font_size="6.5" font_bold="0" font_color="255,0,0,0" font_shadow="0" />
</label>
</rack_all>

in ui_default_actors

----------


## Cawdesh

> If you're using ISBoxer you need to turn off "Always on top" for all of the regions in your window layout. It works perfectly fine for me when playing 4 accounts.


I've tried to get turbohud working with isboxer and have not had success. I confirmed that all regions in the layout have Always on top turned of, but when I start turbohud nothing happens. Anything else I need to do for it to work? BTW turbohud works fine when I run the standard single game.

Thanks for any assistance

----------


## cloudstrife007

Not sure if its just me.. but the interface on the minimap is like ghosting.. meaning when I move in game.. the overlay waits about a second then updates with the real map..

----------


## KillerJohn

> Not sure if its just me.. but the interface on the minimap is like ghosting.. meaning when I move in game.. the overlay waits about a second then updates with the real map..


check exceptions

----------


## Skossan

Nice. But what about the ban risk for this?

In my eye this is NOT worse than a Loot Alert. Correct me if I'm wrong.

But it just reads memory. How can they detect that?

----------


## enigma32

> Nice. But what about the ban risk for this?
> 
> In my eye this is NOT worse than a Loot Alert. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> But it just reads memory. How can they detect that?


No (serious) bans reported for this, ever. To detect memory reading they have to do some shady stuff, and they simply don't. They're not even banning the "easy" to detect stuff, only the super duper easy stuff. So I would estimate a 0% risk of getting banned. But I'm just a stranger on the Internet so you shouldn't trust me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Skossan

> No (serious) bans reported for this, ever. To detect memory reading they have to do some shady stuff, and they simply don't. They're not even banning the "easy" to detect stuff, only the super duper easy stuff. So I would estimate a 0% risk of getting banned. But I'm just a stranger on the Internet so you shouldn't trust me


Yes that's what I mean. I have some knowledge about memory reading and I know ti's not super easy to detect. 

But Blizzard in general have never banned me.

I have botted wow for 3 years and diablo III since it came out on the same account. I have never been banned.

I hope no to banned with this  :Smile:

----------


## prrovoss

> Yes that's what I mean. I have some knowledge about memory reading and I know ti's not super easy to detect.


so, why did u ask how they can detect it in the first place?

----------


## Skossan

> so, why did u ask how they can detect it in the first place?


Because I was wondering if any one knew anything about HOW Blizzard detects memory reading. i just know that memory reading in general i´s hard to detect!

----------


## Dolphe

> Because I was wondering if any one knew anything about HOW Blizzard detects memory reading. i just know that memory reading in general i´s hard to detect!


Blizzard knows about these programs and how to detect them. Just a matter of priority, (Right now they don't care about these programs, but it can change overtime).
.Exe file, Assembly info, checking for memory reading etc (they know how to detect these programs)

----------


## roennev

What does the pXX% when you hover over an item mean ? in the top Right corner of the item tooltip. left side is ilevel and on right side is something like pXX%...

----------


## ghagg

> What does the pXX% when you hover over an item mean ? in the top Right corner of the item tooltip. left side is ilevel and on right side is something like pXX%...


It shows how good the items attributes rolled. For example I've got a shield for the crusader which rolled a 96% (all stats which rolled are almost at max).

----------


## roennev

> It shows how good the items attributes rolled. For example I've got a shield for the crusader which rolled a 96% (all stats which rolled are almost at max).


Thanks for answer :P

----------


## KillerJohn

> It shows how good the items attributes rolled. For example I've got a shield for the crusader which rolled a 96% (all stats which rolled are almost at max).


wow, somebody read the changelog  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sunwind

This version support ROS?

----------


## KillerJohn

> This version support ROS?


Define RoS please... There is only 1 client (currently 2.0.3.22427)

TLDR: yes

----------


## ghagg

> wow, somebody read the changelog


I read it, yes, but I forgot about this change and wondered myself what the percentage means the first I saw it, but I got it quite fast.  :Wink:

----------


## KillerJohn

*14.3.23.1 STABLE for Diablo III 2.0.3.22427*
- added: Cursed Event (chests and shrines) to the minimap + ground label (\config\ui_default_actors.xml)
- added: new attribute processor: elitedam ("Increases damage against elites by X%")
- added: new attribute processor: elitedamred ("Reduces damage from elites by X%")
- improved: pickit files
- removed: sheet DPS and EHP display from portraits
- changed: the top label over portraits shows: current DPS
- changed: the bottom label over portraits shows: average DPS
- added: in multiplayer games: EHP (green), activity (blue) and average DPS (red) bars next to the portraits.
Full bar means that player is the best in the game (100%), other bars are relative to that player.
Activity counts the time when your current DPS is not 0.
- added: statistics of players when you move your mouse over your portrait
- added: option to disable the paragon capture feature (\config\config.xml)
- fixed: multiple bugs of paragon capture
- fixed: Blizzard removed the buff_active attribute from the server side, so HUD lost a lot of it's funcionality.
Currently it is replaced by a workaround to detect the active buffs/debuffs on a character. EXPERIMENTAL.
- changed: removed some detailed data from uploaded run stats: spawned monsters and dropped items
- added: statistical data about dropped items (count of white, magic, rare and legendary items)
- fixed: lore dialog player's clipping area
- changed: only \config\ui_default_*.* files are loaded for HUD's UI (and ui_debug.xml)
- fixed: monk mantras' passive icon timeouts no longer displayer

----------


## alucard1

seems the link to download is broken atm.

Nvm... works after i post this =\

----------


## prrovoss

> seems the link to download is broken atm.
> 
> Nvm... works after i post this =\


even worked before  :Big Grin:

----------


## toschi1

n1 Killerjohn big thx

----------


## cloudstrife007

> check exceptions


No exceptions came up. I didn't see anything in the bottom left anyway. Fresh install.

----------


## Stormreaver

Hi KillerJohn,

First, thanks for this *awesome* program.

Sadly, I am having trouble running it. I have tried every step I can think of, and I read the manual and the text files and went through many posts here, but after 2 hours I still cannot fix my problem.

Basically, I can launch the program (latest version), it puts D3 into the foreground and it works in the background, but it does not draw any overlay UI.

*I tried:*
- using the latest version (14.3.23.1) and the one before that (14.3.14.2).
- running prog as admin.
- giving it full rights in Comodo, added to trust progs, even ran Comodo in "Game Mode". Comodo is not the problem here though.
- changing all the different compatibility options and combinations.
- changing high_framerate to 0 and 1.
- enabled/disabled Aero.
- played around with all the basic and Aero themes.
- tried it in Windows Fullscreen (which is what I normally run). Windowed, and even Fullscreen (prog could not bring the game into focus in Fullscreen). 


The only way for it to actually draw a UI is if I choose to "Disable Desktop Composition". The problem however is that when I do that and it draws a UI then:
- I will see a black circle around my character.
- many items in my inventory and stash have brown blocks on them.
- the Minimap is "blackened", like someone drew over it with a black marker pen.

*I am running:*
- Win7 64-bit SP1, English.
- DirectX 11.
- .NET Full v4.5.1.
- did not modify anything in TurboHud.

Any ideas please?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hi KillerJohn,
> 
> First, thanks for this *awesome* program.
> 
> Sadly, I am having trouble running it. I have tried every step I can think of, and I read the manual and the text files and went through many posts here, but after 2 hours I still cannot fix my problem.
> 
> Basically, I can launch the program (latest version), it puts D3 into the foreground and it works in the background, but it does not draw any overlay UI.
> 
> *I tried:*
> ...


I hope you know that it does not work if you run D3 in fullscreen mode.
You have to enable desktop composition and then try to find the real problem. Did you tried to run HUD in XP compatibility mode?
Try to run D3 in a window and check if it works.
Did you checked your logs folder? zip the entire folder and send it to me in a Private message.

----------


## cloudstrife007

I don't know why, but for some reason like the overlay has a delay on it.. like if I'm moving around.. it stops following with my character for just a split second then snaps back into place.. happens every like 3-5 seconds.

----------


## Stormreaver

> I hope you know that it does not work if you run D3 in fullscreen mode.
> You have to enable desktop composition and then try to find the real problem. Did you tried to run HUD in XP compatibility mode?
> Try to run D3 in a window and check if it works.
> Did you checked your logs folder? zip the entire folder and send it to me in a Private message.


- Yeah I read that it does not work in fullscreen, but I tried it as part of my testing and noted above that it did not even bring d3 into focus.
- As I said, with desktop composition enabled it never draws the UI *at all*. It only draws the UI with it disabled but then the UI is buggy as described.
- Yes, I tried all the compatibility modes and all the options there.
- Logs folder only contain "status.txt". I will send you the contents of that in PM.

----------


## KillerJohn

> I don't know why, but for some reason like the overlay has a delay on it.. like if I'm moving around.. it stops following with my character for just a split second then snaps back into place.. happens every like 3-5 seconds.


press F11 and check the top values (mseconds). In case you have no idea what those number mean then PM me with the screenshot.

----------


## KillerJohn

> - Yeah I read that it does not work in fullscreen, but I tried it as part of my testing and noted above that it did not even bring d3 into focus.
> - As I said, with desktop composition enabled it never draws the UI *at all*. It only draws the UI with it disabled but then the UI is buggy as described.
> - Yes, I tried all the compatibility modes and all the options there.
> - Logs folder only contain "status.txt". I will send you the contents of that in PM.


your log files seems OK. Ofc it does not mean that you are OK...  :Frown:  Maybe you are using some kind of desktop manager or anything?
HUD is creating an always-on-top window for Direct2D rendering and it should be always over your D3.
A question: if you press alt-tab then you can see HUD's window (overlay) in between the application thumbnail list, or not? (you shouldn't)

----------


## toschi1

can i have this back plz

removed: sheet DPS and EHP display from portraits

and removed this added: in multiplayer games: EHP (green), activity (blue) and average DPS (red) bars next to the portraits

all other @ the portrait are very n1

dont find the config to edit  :Frown:

----------


## KillerJohn

> can i have this back plz
> 
> removed: sheet DPS and EHP display from portraits
> 
> and removed this added: in multiplayer games: EHP (green), activity (blue) and average DPS (red) bars next to the portraits
> 
> all other @ the portrait are very n1
> 
> dont find the config to edit


- EHP is no longer a number, but a bar displaying relative EHP to the toughest of the party. You can move your mouse over your portrait and you can see a comparison table.
- Sheet DPS has no bar, but it is in the comparison table. It is useless.
- you can't remove the bars in multiplayer

sorry, but party portraits doesn't have too much customization options because I'm busy with other stuff.

----------


## lsh4418

2014.03.24 10:47:49.058	ntptime query failed, exiting (error: System.Net.Sockets.SocketException (0x80004005): 연결된 구성원으로부터 응답이 없어 연결하지 못했거나, 호스트로부터 응답이 없어 연결이 끊어졌습니다
위치: System.Net.Sockets.Socket.Receive(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size, SocketFlags socketFlags)
위치: ws.framework.wsNTP.GetNetworkTime(IPEndPoint , String , Boolean )
위치: ws.framework.wsNTP.GetNetworkTime(String ntpServer, Boolean UTC, String& ErrorMessage))
error message....I use a static ip

----------


## KillerJohn

> 2014.03.24 10:47:49.058	ntptime query failed, exiting (error: System.Net.Sockets.SocketException (0x80004005): 연결된 구성원으로부터 응답이 없어 연결하지 못했거나, 호스트로부터 응답이 없어 연결이 끊어졌습니다
> 위치: System.Net.Sockets.Socket.Receive(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size, SocketFlags socketFlags)
> 위치: ws.framework.wsNTP.GetNetworkTime(IPEndPoint , String , Boolean )
> 위치: ws.framework.wsNTP.GetNetworkTime(String ntpServer, Boolean UTC, String& ErrorMessage))
> error message....I use a static ip


use the forum's search feature to find your solution (related to your firewall or something)

----------


## Stormreaver

> your log files seems OK. Ofc it does not mean that you are OK...  Maybe you are using some kind of desktop manager or anything?
> HUD is creating an always-on-top window for Direct2D rendering and it should be always over your D3.
> A question: if you press alt-tab then you can see HUD's window (overlay) in between the application thumbnail list, or not? (you shouldn't)


- I do not have any desktop manager other than the normal WDM for Win7 Ultimate 64bit. Also for testing, I disabled WMD.exe from task manager which also disabled related features such as "desktop compostion" and so THUD drew the UI glitched like before.

Image: *https://i.imgur.com/gnIeAbA.jpg*

- While trying again with all the different compatibility options, the prog ran the UI once normally (I think it was normal as I did not see any glitches), but it disappeared as soon as I alt-tabbed and it never re-appeared.

- I did not see HUD window in taskbar or in the thumbnail list. It only appeared as an exe under "Task Manager".

----------


## Dark_Mage-

Stormreaver: Try this -> D3 in Windowed Mode. Get to the point you know it is working, but not overlaying properly. Minimize D3 completely. Run something that has a UAC prompt. For example: After minimizing D3, hit WinKey + R and type in 'regedit'. Accept and close regedit. Now click D3 in taskbar to bring it back. Can you see HUD now?

----------


## Aarkin

@KillerJohn will HUD ever support xml parsing for sounds on item drops?

----------


## R3peat

> wow, somebody read the changelog


not everybody is reading it :P

btw 1 day left guys! ros hype! :P

----------


## cloudstrife007

Would it be possible to make ctrl + end not work out of game? annoying when im alt tabbed on a website and have to use ctrl end to get to the end of a page or what not. I can't use any of the other key functions out of game.. just odd ctrl + end does..

Also, kind of an odd request, but would it be possible to setup HUD to work on a certain diablo 3 window.. like if you set it by window name. Say if I'm using like ISBoxer.. I could tell HUD to only work on Game1 or something..

----------


## bybel

15 hours!
cant wait ;]

----------


## R3peat

> Would it be possible to make ctrl + end not work out of game? annoying when im alt tabbed on a website and have to use ctrl end to get to the end of a page or what not. I can't use any of the other key functions out of game.. just odd ctrl + end does..
> 
> Also, kind of an odd request, but would it be possible to setup HUD to work on a certain diablo 3 window.. like if you set it by window name. Say if I'm using like ISBoxer.. I could tell HUD to only work on Game1 or something..


<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<config>
<hotkeys>
<exit modifier="ctrl" key="End" />
<hide_hud modifier="" key="F1" />
<reload_config modifier="" key="F2" />
<reload_pickit modifier="" key="F3" />
<capture modifier="alt" key="F8" />
<stat_tracker modifier="" key="F5" />
<debug_overlay modifier="" key="F11" />
<save_debug_data modifier="ctrl+alt" key="D" />
</hotkeys>
</config>

just change it in the hotkeys.xml

----------


## bybel

> press F11 and check the top values (mseconds). In case you have no idea what those number mean then PM me with the screenshot.


i have also the same thing, top values 
60 after jump drops down to 30
40-50
500-800

----------


## azgul

> Also, kind of an odd request, but would it be possible to setup HUD to work on a certain diablo 3 window.. like if you set it by window name. Say if I'm using like ISBoxer.. I could tell HUD to only work on Game1 or something..


https://i.imgur.com/WljoMb0.png

----------


## Stormreaver

*SUCCESS!!**

It seems that I got it to work at last.* I tried many things but nothing worked, so I don't know if the last thing I did below fixed it, but here it is:

My laptop has a 3D Nvidia card (default) and a 2D Intel integrated card. So, I forced the prog to use the 2D card via Nvidia Control Panel > Manage 3D Settings > Program Settings. I only ran it as admin, no other compatibility options were needed. Does this make sense?

---------

>> I do have a question though and sorry if it was answered already.
Many items in my stash and inventory have a gray dot in the corner. Is this normal? If so, what is that for?

>> Another thing: exceptions are piling up, I get like 20-40 more each run or even a few more pop up when I teleport to another area. What do these errors mean? And would more errors mean higher risk of getting exposed?

----------


## itsmylife

good to hear you got it working  :Smile:  though you get many exceptions.

Your first question: those grey dots in the corner of the item tell you that they are *account bound*

Didn't test the new version myself. Will have to wait for next evening with RoS live to test.

----------


## cloudstrife007

> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
> <config>
> <hotkeys>
> <exit modifier="ctrl" key="End" />
> <hide_hud modifier="" key="F1" />
> <reload_config modifier="" key="F2" />
> <reload_pickit modifier="" key="F3" />
> <capture modifier="alt" key="F8" />
> <stat_tracker modifier="" key="F5" />
> ...


I don't want to change the hotkey though. There really isn't any other combination I can use out of game without it interfering.

----------


## Stormreaver

> good to hear you got it working  though you get many exceptions.
> 
> Your first question: those grey dots in the corner of the item tell you that they are *account bound*
> 
> Didn't test the new version myself. Will have to wait for next evening with RoS live to test.


Thank you!

Where can I read about all the different things/stats that appear on the UI?

----------


## KillerJohn

> - I do not have any desktop manager other than the normal WDM for Win7 Ultimate 64bit. Also for testing, I disabled WMD.exe from task manager which also disabled related features such as "desktop compostion" and so THUD drew the UI glitched like before.
> 
> Image: *https://i.imgur.com/gnIeAbA.jpg*
> 
> - While trying again with all the different compatibility options, the prog ran the UI once normally (I think it was normal as I did not see any glitches), but it disappeared as soon as I alt-tabbed and it never re-appeared.
> 
> - I did not see HUD window in taskbar or in the thumbnail list. It only appeared as an exe under "Task Manager".


Do not turn off desktop composition because it will case the "black thing". You need that turned on. Probably your problem lies somewhere else.
Maybe you should try what DarkMage recommended (or turn off UAC to test it).




> Would it be possible to make ctrl + end not work out of game? annoying when im alt tabbed on a website and have to use ctrl end to get to the end of a page or what not. I can't use any of the other key functions out of game.. just odd ctrl + end does..
> 
> Also, kind of an odd request, but would it be possible to setup HUD to work on a certain diablo 3 window.. like if you set it by window name. Say if I'm using like ISBoxer.. I could tell HUD to only work on Game1 or something..


\config\hotkeys.xml
You have to change to hotkey there. You have no other option to alter the behavior of hotkeys...
And ISBoxer is not supported to HUD and multiple people failed using HUD with that shit so do not spend too much time asking about it here...




> *SUCCESS!!**
> 
> It seems that I got it to work at last.* I tried many things but nothing worked, so I don't know if the last thing I did below fixed it, but here it is:
> 
> My laptop has a 3D Nvidia card (default) and a 2D Intel integrated card. So, I forced the prog to use the 2D card via Nvidia Control Panel > Manage 3D Settings > Program Settings. I only ran it as admin, no other compatibility options were needed. Does this make sense?
> 
> ---------
> 
> >> I do have a question though and sorry if it was answered already.
> ...


- Yeah, that's nice! I'll add your findings into OP and manual. But you are really saying that the 3D card was not able to draw Direct2D, but the integrated 2D chip managed that? :confused:
- Gray dot over an item means the item is account bound.
- I need your \logs\exceptions.txt file in PM

----------


## subrand0m

If you are getting errors when on loading screens or porting its from that popup that happens normal when you go on a loading screen failing to load(I had this happen when I accidentally ran 2 Turbohud.exes at once.

----------


## Sphenoidalis

Is there a way i can update the new TurboHUD without loosing my own config? Or do i need to arrange everything again? No offence, just asking  :Wink:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Is there a way i can update the new TurboHUD without loosing my own config? Or do i need to arrange everything again? No offence, just asking


you don't have to make clean installs between minor versions. Every time a release requires a clean install, it is stated in the changelog.
So you have to check your current version and download the latest one. Then read the changelog back until you find your own version. If you find a "make a clean install" notification while you are reading back the changelog then you should do a clean install. But ofc you can experiment with keeping your current files...

----------


## Stormreaver

> - Yeah, that's nice! I'll add your findings into OP and manual. But you are really saying that the 3D card was not able to draw Direct2D, but the integrated 2D chip managed that? :confused:
> - I need your \logs\exceptions.txt file in PM


- Yes I just re-confirmed that. Program only works properly when I specify *integrated graphics*, which may not be strictly for 2D btw, but it is integrated and basic nonetheless.

- I sent you some logs.

>> PS: I was trying to customize the font by changing it from *tahoma* to *calibri*, but the UI elements did not show up anymore, probably different font sizes?
Nvm I got the custom fonts working.

*EDIT:* It throws exception errors when I change font color or type. I guess only when I set alpha to 0 lol.
Ok I was able to fix the exception errors from config files.

----------


## DiabloFan

Guessing *resource-wrath won't work for resource labels yet KJ? Everything else seems to be working perfectly fine, tested a little on Asia servers.  :Big Grin:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Guessing *resource-wrath won't work for resource labels yet KJ? Everything else seems to be working perfectly fine, tested a little on Asia servers.


no, it will not  :Frown:

----------


## TehVoyager

havnt been able to get this working for a couple days now, updated today. i run D3 in a window. never affected it before....

----------


## TehVoyager

got it to work. i had to unblock Turbohud from my firewall before launching it.

----------


## Hosteleria

248 exceptions after playing act1 with the crusader ^^'

----------


## pepe2c

KJ thx dude your program was very helpfull last night =P

----------


## KillerJohn

> 248 exceptions after playing act1 with the crusader ^^'


well, the exception log file would be much more help than the number...

----------


## Stormreaver

Hi KJ,

I thought I will leave here some feedback (suggestions and bugs) concerning the program. Some are general and some I noticed in ROS:


*GENERAL*

- Stats bar on the bottom: some of the stats are hard to read due to font/background color, especially EHP.

- Stats tracker font is hard to read.

- Some legendary items, especially those that start appearing at low lvls, seem to always have low iLvls even if they drop at lvl 60+ or in ROS. Example: Leoric's Signet or items related to Leoric.



*RoS*

- Exp bar on top: shows only one box with current level, not exp/time to next lvl(s).

- Weapon racks and containers, marked with green empty circle on minimap: once looted, the mark disappears, but reappears if you revisit them, even though there is nothing to loot anymore.

- The prog shows certain areas on the map to have "extensions" (more areas not discovered yet) but there is no way to get to them.

- Fire furnaces show as mobs: marked with white dot on minimap.

- Passive Crusader "Laws" icon: timer keep changing rapidly.


>> Also, may I suggest you compile a Readme to explain all the elements on the UI? Or maybe just a big screenshot with arrows pointing to small descriptions?


PS: I played Crusader to lvl 57 and did not get exception errors.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hi KJ,
> 
> I thought I will leave here some feedback (suggestions and bugs) concerning the program. Some are general and some I noticed in ROS:
> 
> 
> *GENERAL*
> 
> - Stats bar on the bottom: some of the stats are hard to read due to font/background color, especially EHP.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback!

GENERAL

- I like the font and I can read easily. You can customize it.
- same
- iLvl is stored in D3 memory, but currently it is completely useless. So the display iLvl is valid, real data - however I will remove the iLvl display in a future release (because it is useless...)

RoS
- yes, because HUD does not count normal XP/h, only paragon XP/h. Once you reach lvl 70, it will display your XP/h once again.
- I'll check that. Usually I don't go back to places I was once (that's the point of HUD). I'll try to fix this.
- Yeah, I noticed the same thing with the map in act5. All data is coming from D3, so probably they closed some areas but the mask is still there. I can't do anything about this, sorry.
- furnaces are already fixed (I fixed them ~21 hours ago ^^)
- I don't have a crusader yet, so you have to wait guys until I make HUD 100% compatible with it.
- Well, I'm not a readme writer type of developer... sorry  :Smile:

----------


## pepe2c

can u add the % in the rift progression bar in the next release? =P

----------


## tozededao

Sorry, I'm new to this, is there any way to have items showing on minimap? Thanks for the awesome tool!

----------


## Stormreaver

> Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> GENERAL
> 
> - I like the font and I can read easily. You can customize it.
> - same
> - iLvl is stored in D3 memory, but currently it is completely useless. So the display iLvl is valid, real data - however I will remove the iLvl display in a future release (because it is useless...)
> 
> RoS
> ...


GENERAL
(1) About font: that is a fair point, but I am on a laptop with a smaller resolution than desktops. Can that be the cause?
(2) Which config controls fonts for the stat tracker?
(3) iLVL: I see. Well plz keep iLVL in that case. It works for many items, especially yellows to know wat ilvl they are. No harm in keeping it tbh  :Smile: 

RoS
(1) EXP per lvl: Oh I see. Can we have something similar to the para exp bar but for normal exp? Once max lvl is reached, it will switch to the para exp bar. Is that possible?
(2) Containers: ok waiting for fix  :Big Grin: 
(3) Map extensions: ok np, not a big issue anyway.
(4) Furnaces: I don't see any new version up? or you mean it is not released yet?
(5) Crusader UI: ya np.
(6) *I can probably do that for you.*
- I just want to know what the little numbers on the player icons are (top left corner). I know they are dps/ehp or something, but cannot tell which is which exactly  :Big Grin: 
- Also the x% on the top right corner of items is a measure of how good the overall rolled stats for that item are, correct?

----------


## itsmylife

> Sorry, I'm new to this, is there any way to have items showing on minimap? Thanks for the awesome tool!


For legendary items it is on by default.
If you want more on the minimap then take a look at your "ui_default_actors_items.xml"

----------


## itsmylife

> GENERAL
> (1) About font: that is a fair point, but I am on a laptop with a smaller resolution than desktops. Can that be the cause?
> (2) Which config controls fonts for the stat tracker?
> (3) iLVL: I see. Well plz keep iLVL in that case. It works for many items, especially yellows to know wat ilvl they are. No harm in keeping it tbh 
> 
> RoS
> (1) EXP per lvl: Oh I see. Can we have something similar to the para exp bar but for normal exp? Once max lvl is reached, it will switch to the para exp bar. Is that possible?
> (2) Containers: ok waiting for fix 
> (3) Map extensions: ok np, not a big issue anyway.
> ...


(1) Maybe your windows font smoothening is on?
(2) Not really sure about it but maybe it's "ui_default_labels_run_stats.xml"

RoS
(1) Doesn't make sense to do that for the short period of leveling a char to 60/70
(4) KJ has it on his repository for sure ;-)
Tooltips when you hover a stat. But maybe that changed since Loot 2.0 version?
And your last question gets a yep - correct

----------


## neoark

> can u add the % in the rift progression bar in the next release? =P


Yeh this sounds useful I am not sure why blizzard didn't do it.

----------


## pepe2c

> Yeh this sounds useful I am not sure why blizzard didn't do it.


Im not sure why blizzard took it off... it was there during the first builds of the beta =/

----------


## tozededao

> For legendary items it is on by default.
> If you want more on the minimap then take a look at your "ui_default_actors_items.xml"


Thanks, got it working.

----------


## Stormreaver

> (1) Maybe your windows font smoothening is on?
> (2) Not really sure about it but maybe it's "ui_default_labels_run_stats.xml"
> 
> RoS
> (1) Doesn't make sense to do that for the short period of leveling a char to 60/70
> (4) KJ has it on his repository for sure ;-)
> 
> Tooltips when you hover a stat. But maybe that changed since Loot 2.0 version?
> And your last question gets a yep - correct


(1) I think I may have smoothing on indeed. How does that impact ingame / THUD font?
(2) I think that one is for the small table that appears on the lower right corner. *I still don't know which config file affects the StatTracker font .*

ROS
(3) I suggested it if it was easy to make, otherwise it is not a big deal.
(4) What is the link for the repository please?
(5) If you hover over the stats, a small table is shown top center, but anyway I figured out what the stats were  :Smile: 

----------

*Some more feedback:*

(1) Containers: 
- Weapon racks and containers, marked with green empty circle on minimap: once looted, the mark disappears, but reappears if you revisit them, even though there is nothing to loot anymore. *I wanted to reiterate that this happens everywhere, not just in RoS.*

(2) RoS - Westmarch Dungeons:
- Every time you loot a body (while doing the Scoundrel follower quest) the prog UI will disappear completely for a bit.

(3) Small question:
- Fields of Misery Minimap: Moths are pink dots, Tree Walkers are green dots, Bull Beasts are red dots, while others are white dots. Is this on purpose? Is it just for visual difference?

(4) Crusader issues I've noticed so far (you probably know them, but just in case):
- Passive Crusader "Laws" icon: timer keep changing rapidly.
- Missing Resource arc under-foot.

----------


## mondmond

> (2) I think that one is for the small table that appears on the lower right corner. *I still don't know which config file affects the StatTracker font .*
> (4) What is the link for the repository please?


It's obviously ui_default_labels_run_stats.xml

The TH code is private and will stay so. Just wait till KJ releases the next version. He may be busy with actually playing the game. Who knows?!

----------


## KillerJohn

> It's obviously ui_default_labels_run_stats.xml
> 
> The TH code is private and will stay so. Just wait till KJ releases the next version. He may be busy with actually playing the game. Who knows?!


he is talking about the StatTracker (F5)
answer: you can't change StatTracker font or color, because it is hardcoded


btw, a small spoiler from next release:

*Thanks for R3peat for gathering the elemental type and weapon damage data!*

----------


## brutal

could anyone help me with hiding the lower right window and so it only shows when im in town ? I would be so grateful.

----------


## sunwind

*KillerJohn* nice! we waiting next release )

----------


## KillerJohn

> could anyone help me with hiding the lower right window and so it only shows when im in town ? I would be so grateful.


go to the modding topic

----------


## KillerJohn

SPOILER#2

----------


## AccountDear

Hey, first off thank you KJ for providing this tool, its really awesome!

1. Is it possible to only show the yellow map grid which is visible in debug mode? If not, can you add an option to do so?
2. Would be nice to have an option to color the mob discovery range of the map in a additional different gray color.
3. I noticed that the fourth bank tab is not recognized, but I think chances are high you already know that.
4. On some single slot items I noticed that the BOA symbol was displayed wrongly on the second slot.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hey, first off thank you KJ for providing this tool, its really awesome!
> 
> 1. Is it possible to only show the yellow map grid which is visible in debug mode? If not, can you add an option to do so?
> 2. Would be nice to have an option to color the mob discovery range of the map in a additional different gray color.
> 3. I noticed that the fourth bank tab is not recognized, but I think chances are high you already know that.
> 4. On some single slot items I noticed that the BOA symbol was displayed wrongly on the second slot.


1. Not now.
2. Explain this a bit better please.
3. Already fixed here.
4. Examples would be a big help (like the PM you sent me with the gamebalance exception)

----------


## AccountDear

1. I hope you add an option to do so, it really helps me finding the right direction in the spider dungeon for example.
2. Lets say I search for an rare spawn (pink circle) and want to explore the area with an minimum path. Right know I have to guess a distance around the already discovered area which showed me the mobs, but which is not marked as discovered by the game itself. Having a third gray color here would help out minimizing the distance to walk. I mean that TH is able to paint mob dots in an area which is not marked as discovered.

----------


## KillerJohn

> 1. I hope you add an option to do so, it really helps me finding the right direction in the spider dungeon for example.
> 2. Lets say I search for an rare spawn (pink circle) and want to explore the area with an minimum path. Right know I have to guess a distance around the already discovered area which showed me the mobs, but which is not marked as discovered by the game itself. Having a third gray color here would help out minimizing the distance to walk. I mean that TH is able to paint mob dots in an area which is not marked as discovered.


Currently I'm working on other kinds of features (check the images above). I'll do some improvements regarding maps/portraits/stattracker CUSTOMIZATION (nothing fancy but a lot of options to allow customizing those). I'll revisit your request when I'll be there.

----------


## Artarion

> SPOILER#2


This has me wet in my man panties.

----------


## KillerJohn

change them!




> This has me wet in my man panties.

----------


## KillerJohn

> 1. I hope you add an option to do so, it really helps me finding the right direction in the spider dungeon for example.
> 2. Lets say I search for an rare spawn (pink circle) and want to explore the area with an minimum path. Right know I have to guess a distance around the already discovered area which showed me the mobs, but which is not marked as discovered by the game itself. Having a third gray color here would help out minimizing the distance to walk. I mean that TH is able to paint mob dots in an area which is not marked as discovered.


you are writing a bot based on HUD, you can confess...

----------


## equation

Ive been trying a ton of things to fix the "black" errors i got on my self, when not moving/attacking and on my minimap/map - When im alt tabbing everything seems fine, but as soon as im fully ingame again i got black screens everywhere.

I checked the composition mode thingy
Im playing in window
32bit color
any possible compatible mode

----------


## Stormreaver

> Ive been trying a ton of things to fix the "black" errors i got on my self, when not moving/attacking and on my minimap/map - When im alt tabbing everything seems fine, but as soon as im fully ingame again i got black screens everywhere.
> 
> I checked the composition mode thingy
> Im playing in window
> 32bit color
> any possible compatible mode


Did you try all the steps in original post? Do you happen to have laptop/desktop with 2 gfx cards?

----------


## prrovoss

//never mind, can be deleted ^^

----------


## equation

> Did you try all the steps in original post? Do you happen to have laptop/desktop with 2 gfx cards?


Ive been searching this thread for everything i could find about this problem, and i still cant seem to resolve it. I do not have 2 GFX cards available, sadly.

I tried everything you wrote in the first post, except your comodo thing, ive been following your steps from your first comment and until you got it fixed, trying what you tried, and what people told you to try, and im still stucked with the black thingy.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Ive been searching this thread for everything i could find about this problem, and i still cant seem to resolve it. I do not have 2 GFX cards available, sadly.
> 
> I tried everything you wrote in the first post, except your comodo thing, ive been following your steps from your first comment and until you got it fixed, trying what you tried, and what people told you to try, and im still stucked with the black thingy.


make screenshots of all windows which you checked in Windows settings and send them in a private message. Everything. Aero settings dialog, performance settings (where desktop composition is), 16/32bit settings, "Personalize" window, etc.

I'm so ****ing sick about Windows DWM transparency issues now, I can't even describe...

----------


## klopapierwurst

i have a question

but more about the game i think

ive got 2 boots:

old leg boots: 

478 dex
472 vit
882 life reg
12% move speed

and new yellow boots:

410 dex
356 vit
88 all resi

now the hud says the yellow boots are better, and the legs are greyed out
and i lose about 4k dps if i wear the yellow instead of the legs


help pls :x

----------


## KillerJohn

> i have a question
> 
> but more about the game i think
> 
> ive got 2 boots:
> 
> old leg boots: 
> 
> 478 dex
> ...


I hope you are just kidding me...

----------


## klopapierwurst

> I hope you are just kidding me...



why would i?

----------


## KillerJohn

> why would i?


Because inventory highlight will not tell you which item is an upgrade for you. It will tell you which item fits your actual pickit.ini file.

Read the manual.

----------


## Stormreaver

Hey KJ,

I hope you saw my second bug report earlier and have been able to fix those bugs, along with working on making changes for Crusaders.
Also, do you have a minute to answer my questions please?

*But first, I just really wanted to tell you that your work here is very much appreciated. The more I look into it, the more I realize how impressive and big of a project it really is, like for you to make a database of hardcoded variables to give us the ability to customize the UI. And having another post with documentation on how to customize the program. Plus all the nifty little features, like a pickup radius, and so much more. How awesome and cool is that?! Many game developers don't even provide customization options to their UI!! So, really, thank you for your work!*

(1) I read through docs and config files, and I cannot figure out if the following can be done: Is it feasible to show/hide run stats with a key (like F7)? I have no problem working on a config file if so.
(2) Do you have any plans of adding customization to StatTracker, at least location, font type and size?

I cannot wait to see those sexy new features. Really, you are making a better UI than Blizzard -.-

----------


## equation

> make screenshots of all windows which you checked in Windows settings and send them in a private message. Everything. Aero settings dialog, performance settings (where desktop composition is), 16/32bit settings, "Personalize" window, etc.
> 
> I'm so ****ing sick about Windows DWM transparency issues now, I can't even describe...


Ill do that asap! I am on a danish version of windows 7 ultimate 64bit, i guess you will be able to still figure things out.

----------


## Stormreaver

> Ill do that asap! I am on a danish version of windows 7 ultimate 64bit, i guess you will be able to still figure things out.


I read earlier that you need English on your Windows. Did you try installing that?

----------


## cloudstrife007

> can u add the % in the rift progression bar in the next release? =P


I too agree with this.. I hate moving my mouse over the bar to display it.. takes away from time played. Having the % on the bar helps a lot..

----------


## sunwind

*KillerJohn*
hi, when we expect a new superior version ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Blayk

> *KillerJohn*
> hi, when we expect a new superior version ?


There's nothing wrong with this version - don't be greedy.

----------


## JhonnyB

> *KillerJohn*
> hi, when we expect a new superior version ?


Don't ask for ETA !!! Or KJ will be angry and stop working !!

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hey KJ,
> 
> I hope you saw my second bug report earlier and have been able to fix those bugs, along with working on making changes for Crusaders.
> Also, do you have a minute to answer my questions please?
> 
> *But first, I just really wanted to tell you that your work here is very much appreciated. The more I look into it, the more I realize how impressive and big of a project it really is, like for you to make a database of hardcoded variables to give us the ability to customize the UI. And having another post with documentation on how to customize the program. Plus all the nifty little features, like a pickup radius, and so much more. How awesome and cool is that?! Many game developers don't even provide customization options to their UI!! So, really, thank you for your work!*
> 
> (1) I read through docs and config files, and I cannot figure out if the following can be done: Is it feasible to show/hide run stats with a key (like F7)? I have no problem working on a config file if so.
> (2) Do you have any plans of adding customization to StatTracker, at least location, font type and size?
> ...


Hi! Thank you for your kind words!
(1) No, it is not possible. UI is 100% customizable, so there is no such a "element" in HUD called "run stats". It is just a bunch of custom made UI elements... But I think I have a good idea to make such a feature ^^
(2) I have "plans", but currently I have lots of work with HUD...

No, this is not a better UI. This is an UI for experts. Blizzard can't make such a confusing UI with insane amount of data, because then nobody would buy their game.

----------


## sunwind

*KillerJohn*
You can possibly make detailed vision EHP and DPS?
like so:
_1int - 10ehp/50dps
1vit - 80ehp
1% life - 120ehp
1%crit - 100dps
etc_

----------


## itsamario

Any plans to add additional "actors" in the future? Right now we have chests and racks, it would be nice to have visual indicator options for overturned bodies / stones / rubble / etc.

Looking forward to the new release, great work KJ.

----------


## Stormreaver

> Hi! Thank you for your kind words!
> (1) No, it is not possible. UI is 100% customizable, so there is no such a "element" in HUD called "run stats". It is just a bunch of custom made UI elements... But I think I have a good idea to make such a feature ^^
> (2) I have "plans", but currently I have lots of work with HUD...
> 
> No, this is not a better UI. This is an UI for experts. Blizzard can't make such a confusing UI with insane amount of data, because then nobody would buy their game.


I was not sure if you were being sarcastic, and that there is already an option for that and I missed it  :Frown: 





> *KillerJohn*
> You can possibly make detailed vision EHP and DPS?
> like so:
> _1int - 10ehp/50dps
> 1vit - 80ehp
> 1% life - 120ehp
> 1%crit - 100dps
> etc_


+1





> Any plans to add additional "actors" in the future? Right now we have chests and racks, it would be nice to have visual indicator options for overturned bodies / stones / rubble / etc.
> 
> Looking forward to the new release, great work KJ.


I think the minimap will be cluttered if that is the case, but it can be an option that can be turned on/off, I suppose.

----------


## neoark

Yeh I also some odd pick list behavior because pick list only looks at primary stats and doesn't take into account dmg like arcane orb dmg.

----------


## muskatnuss

Hi, KillerJohn
i hope i havent missed a thing, 
thanks for your great work with this massive tool! 
Ive been using it alot back last summer, i do not always play diablo just from time to time, 
so now back in after the big update  :Smile:  i would love to use your tool again.

Thing is you like bug reports and well im getting something weird but its in fact not so bad that it would become unplayable  :Smile: 

if you like to look into this: when i start moving my char i get this black hole on top of it. everything else looks great, also sometimes a hole on the minimap appears.
http://picpaste.de/pics/thd-djqvzMCD.1396117331.png

cheers! and thanks for your great work!

----------


## evil2

> if you like to look into this: when i start moving my char i get this black hole on top of it. everything else looks great, also sometimes a hole on the minimap appears.


quick workaround:
config.xml -> pickup_range enabled="0"

----------


## Untouchablekill

I would love to see this be able to be ran in fullscreen, while it may/may not be possible I can only hope that one day it is possible.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hi! Thank you for your kind words!
> (1) No, it is not possible. UI is 100% customizable, so there is no such a "element" in HUD called "run stats". It is just a bunch of custom made UI elements... But I think I have a good idea to make such a feature ^^
> (2) I have "plans", but currently I have lots of work with HUD...
> 
> No, this is not a better UI. This is an UI for experts. Blizzard can't make such a confusing UI with insane amount of data, because then nobody would buy their game.





> Yeh I also some odd pick list behavior because pick list only looks at primary stats and doesn't take into account dmg like arcane orb dmg.


pickit does not account anything. it is driven by pickit files in \config folder...

----------


## KillerJohn

> I would love to see this be able to be ran in fullscreen, while it may/may not be possible I can only hope that one day it is possible.


it doesn't because D3 (DirectX itself) does not allow any window over fullscreen windows. Only DX overlay, but you may not want to inject anything into D3's DirectX drawings. I don't...

----------


## KillerJohn

> quick workaround:
> config.xml -> pickup_range enabled="0"


bad advice. he has to fix his WDM settings.

----------


## DexeN

Hello, first good job for your work  :Smile:  I have a question, can you be ban for using this ? Thanks

----------


## haxxie

> Hello, first good job for your work  I have a question, can you be ban for using this ? Thanks


There hasn't been a ban caused by TurboHud yet AFAIK, like pretty much every other program and D3 there's always a possibility of being banned.

----------


## wilmire

Hi,

Is the crusader ressource bar (on feets) is working for you?

For me, it does not work  :Frown:  i already reinstalled turboHUD but still not work.

Thx for helping !

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hi,
> 
> Is the crusader ressource bar (on feets) is working for you?
> 
> For me, it does not work  i already reinstalled turboHUD but still not work.
> 
> Thx for helping !


No it doesn't. Sadly Blizzard implemented Crusader before I the support for it  :Frown:

----------


## muskatnuss

> bad advice. he has to fix his WDM settings.


Alright can someone please give me the point to WDM, where can i change the settings? 

Thanks alot!

----------


## Yagamilight

Feature request:

Flashing the health amount when it gets below 40% or Maximum Health minus What potions heal you for.

----------


## alucard1

Would it be possible to add a Line on either the health bar under your character, or on your globe to show how much your potions would heal you for, Nothing super important, but it's nice to have a visual.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Would it be possible to add a Line on either the health bar under your character, or on your globe to show how much your potions would heal you for, Nothing super important, but it's nice to have a visual.


potions always heal 60%

----------


## alucard1

> potions always heal 60%


They heal 60% base, but you can get more due to the secondary for potions and health globes to restore more.

----------


## Irushyou

How do I fix this?

----------


## darkdays23

I miss how it used to say "it's going to be legendary" or whatever when a legendary dropped. Any plans to bring that back or something similar?

----------


## sed-

amazing work!

----------


## subrand0m

> How do I fix this?



Windows Aero needs to be on.

----------


## tehpanta

Im still getting the same error for weeks now. The ntp server used is not available to me (others are ok and its not a firewall/router problem).

Is it really not possible to add configuration parameter to specify custom ntp server? Pretty please (im asking for this for like fourth time now).


2014.03.31 21:22:34.684	ntptime query failed, exiting (error: System.Net.Sockets.SocketException (0x80004005): A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond
at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.Receive(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size, SocketFlags socketFlags)
at ws.framework.wsNTP.GetNetworkTime(IPEndPoint , String , Boolean )
at ws.framework.wsNTP.GetNetworkTime(String ntpServer, Boolean UTC, String& ErrorMessage))

----------


## enigma32

> Im still getting the same error for weeks now. The ntp server used is not available to me (others are ok and its not a firewall/router problem).
> 
> Is it really not possible to add configuration parameter to specify custom ntp server? Pretty please (im asking for this for like fourth time now).
> 
> 
> 2014.03.31 21:22:34.684 ntptime query failed, exiting (error: System.Net.Sockets.SocketException (0x80004005): A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond
> at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.Receive(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size, SocketFlags socketFlags)
> at ws.framework.wsNTP.GetNetworkTime(IPEndPoint , String , Boolean )
> at ws.framework.wsNTP.GetNetworkTime(String ntpServer, Boolean UTC, String& ErrorMessage))


Try clear your DNS cache (search for instructions), maybe you're lucky.

----------


## cloudstrife007

small question.. is it possible to completely disable pickit files.. i rather not see green or red corners or greyed out stuff.. since items dont have value, i really don't see a point in it.. it can't tell you whats an upgrade anyway. It only tells you what could be potentially good, but 8/10 times its still trash items..

----------


## tehpanta

> Try clear your DNS cache (search for instructions), maybe you're lucky.


Thank you kind sir! Works like a charm  :Smile:

----------


## tozededao

How can I remove the inventory stuff? Whenever I open bags it lags my game, and I have no use for the automatic loot scores since I pretty much know how to evaluate items myself. I've tried to delete the pickit config files but it was still there.

EDIT: Found it! <inventory enabled="0">

----------


## whisperpro

I'd first like to say your work is very appreciated by many. I'll be absolutely be donating when I get time later.

I'd also like to talk about a few features ideas which you may already be thinking about or possibly someone has already messaged you about.

1) I'm sure you know about the Legendary crafting materials that can drop off of certain rares around the world. Sadly, it is quite difficult to know while playing which rares drop what and where certain rares have the chance to spawn. I was thinking there could be a few ways to handle this. Either having a info box in the way point map with possible rares and their related crafting materials per zone. Having a open able/closeable window (much like run stats) which has a list of them in a neatly organized fashion, which I also have ideas for. Or simply when you enter a zone there could be a small info box of possible rares in the area and what things they could drop. -- The main goal would be to be able to go hunt for a material without knowing where the rare spawn is. So a list by material would be ideal, which then sorts by act/quest/event.

There is a rather comprehensive list of them here.
The RoS Legendary Crafting Material Challenge

2) The Mystic is rather troublesome to use at some points. It is difficult to tell exactly, before applying, what some modifiers will do to your damage/toughness/healing. I'm sure you can think of a few ways to address this. I'm not sure the difficulties behind this or the capabilities TH has in order to address the issue, but it is something to consider if you have time/passion to address.

3) I've been graced with the pleasure of running with 3 wizards. Constantly. These 3 wizards also enjoy looking identical. I was wondering if you had any means of either supplying a small box showing their name over them, sort of how modifiers like 'plagued' display over certain monsters. This is a simple yet effective way of distinguishing party members.

4) This is more of an idea for analytics not really a feature. I define Luck as being in the right place at the right time to take advantage of an opportunity. With one caveat. Someone must be in the right time and place, and have the proper ability or idea to take advantage of their circumstances. I'd like to inform you of how lucky you currently are. You are currently in the position to take advantage of the analytical drop rate data being collected by all your programs users. If you aren't already, I would look into either displaying this data in a database to use for TH users; possibly when hovering over a rare mob it could display % drop rate of their crafting material. Or % drop rate of legendaries in general. -- There are many things you could do here. Your imagination could run wild with this one.

I actually have many more feature ideas and simple ease of use ideas, but I've typed enough to read for a day. Replying or PM'ing me to discuss more is certainly an option. 

If you don't like these ideas or think they're pointless just ignore me!

----------


## Eryx

Looks very nice.

Take some well deserved rep from me!

And come on guys, this thread has 200k views almost 200 pages. You know where that rep button is. Show the man some gratitude for the work he puts into this  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> I'd first like to say your work is very appreciated by many. I'll be absolutely be donating when I get time later.


You are welcome!



> I'd also like to talk about a few features ideas which you may already be thinking about or possibly someone has already messaged you about.
> 
> 1) I'm sure you know about the Legendary crafting materials that can drop off of certain rares around the world. Sadly, it is quite difficult to know while playing which rares drop what and where certain rares have the chance to spawn. I was thinking there could be a few ways to handle this. Either having a info box in the way point map with possible rares and their related crafting materials per zone. Having a open able/closeable window (much like run stats) which has a list of them in a neatly organized fashion, which I also have ideas for. Or simply when you enter a zone there could be a small info box of possible rares in the area and what things they could drop. -- The main goal would be to be able to go hunt for a material without knowing where the rare spawn is. So a list by material would be ideal, which then sorts by act/quest/event.


Because we don't have a 100% official source for the legendary drops, I would prefer to not include any info in HUD based on personal data.
What I can do is to analyze the dropped items from the run logs you guys upload for me and then maybe I could make some analyzis on that. Maybe.
However it is insane amount of data, and I don't have too much time now to analyze. (in fact I never touched those files yet, but I have to do that soon to process Act5 static areas if there is any...)




> There is a rather comprehensive list of them here.
> The RoS Legendary Crafting Material Challenge


"rather" is not "100%" so I would skip. sorry.




> 2) The Mystic is rather troublesome to use at some points. It is difficult to tell exactly, before applying, what some modifiers will do to your damage/toughness/healing. I'm sure you can think of a few ways to address this. I'm not sure the difficulties behind this or the capabilities TH has in order to address the issue, but it is something to consider if you have time/passion to address.


It is totally impossible without implementing ALL buffs and passives and legendary effect (=everything) into HUD to calculate every variable from the ground.




> 3) I've been graced with the pleasure of running with 3 wizards. Constantly. These 3 wizards also enjoy looking identical. I was wondering if you had any means of either supplying a small box showing their name over them, sort of how modifiers like 'plagued' display over certain monsters. This is a simple yet effective way of distinguishing party members.


I don't get it. What do you do? In D3 you can turn on btag display over party members' head!




> 4) This is more of an idea for analytics not really a feature. I define Luck as being in the right place at the right time to take advantage of an opportunity. With one caveat. Someone must be in the right time and place, and have the proper ability or idea to take advantage of their circumstances. I'd like to inform you of how lucky you currently are. You are currently in the position to take advantage of the analytical drop rate data being collected by all your programs users. If you aren't already, I would look into either displaying this data in a database to use for TH users; possibly when hovering over a rare mob it could display % drop rate of their crafting material. Or % drop rate of legendaries in general. -- There are many things you could do here. Your imagination could run wild with this one.


Well, this sounds like sorcery instead of science. And again: it would require insane amount of data processing.  :Frown: 



> I actually have many more feature ideas and simple ease of use ideas, but I've typed enough to read for a day. Replying or PM'ing me to discuss more is certainly an option. 
> 
> If you don't like these ideas or think they're pointless just ignore me!


Every ideas are welcome, even if most of them are impossible.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Looks very nice.
> 
> Take some well deserved rep from me!
> 
> And come on guys, this thread has 200k views almost 200 pages. You know where that rep button is. Show the man some gratitude for the work he puts into this


WOW, a "Super Moderator REP"!  :Cool:  Thanks chief!

----------


## whisperpro

> ...I don't get it. What do you do?... 
> 
> Well, this sounds like sorcery instead of science. And again: it would require insane amount of data processing.


I guess a background in analytical data analysis is what led me to my ideas... I begin to drool when I imagine the data you could be collecting. Hah!

----------


## KillerJohn

> I guess a background in analytical data analysis is what led me to my ideas... I begin to drool when I imagine the data you could be collecting. Hah!


I'm stupid for math like a sheep, so don't expect anything godly from me...

----------


## KillerJohn

*14.4.1.1 STABLE for Diablo III 2.0.3.22427*
NOTE: a clean install (into an empty folder) is *REQUIRED* (otherwise you have to check every single config file for changes and sync with your version) 
NOTE: if you want to keep your old "stat_tracker" and "runs" folder, just copy those into your new installation folder.
- changed: timebomb will expire on 2014. may 1.
- fixed: lots of small bugs
- added: support for 4th stash page
- added: Crusader resources (users must update \config\ui_default_labels_ball_of_resource.xml)
- fixed: many Act V related actors are properly recognized now
- fixed: I started to finalize sc and hc level 70 pickit files, but I need more time to finish (\config\pickit_*.ini)
- added: new attribute processor: sdmg_h ("Holy skills deal X% more damage")
- added: labels on the bottom right corner showing the different elemental damage bonuses in town (\config\ui_default_labels_damage_bonus.xml)
- added: damage bonus display on the skill icons. It shows "skill damage bonus" * "elemental damage bonus" (using the current elemental bonus for the skill's used rune)
NOTE1: if there is at least 1 elite on the screen then the number goes red and the value is increased by the elite damage bonus
NOTE2: currently there is no FACT about how D3 calculates the different damage bonuses. We know that the "grand elite bonus" is calculated by each items' elite bonus with a diminishing formula = 1-(1-a)*(1-b)*(1-..)
But I strongly believe the operation between the different damage bonuses are not diminishing but multiplicative, so damage bonus = skilldamage*elementaldamage*elitedamage*....
- added: "skill DMG" display (bottom right corner of the skill icons)
- added: "skill DPS" display (under the skill icons)
- added: detailed skill damage info panel (next to the skill's tooltip)
- added: all skill-damage/dps related info can be disabled in \config\ui_default_powers.xml (set enable_skill_dps="0")
- fixed: Nephalem Rift portals
- added: DOT damage type support for "skill DPS" display
- fixed: HUD no longer hides itself when Paragon Capture is disabled
- added: 4 cutomizable "UI Zones". Default UI has the following 3 zones: (zone#1)NumPad1-experience bar, (zone#2)NumPad2-attributes, (zone#3)NumPad3-run stats
- added: resource regen labels on the resource balls
- added: ADDED BACK the detailed data to the uploaded run stats: spawned monsters and dropped items (removed in 14.3.23.1) for further legendary drop and monster spawn analyzis

----------


## KillerJohn

> *14.4.1.1 STABLE for Diablo III 2.0.3.22427*
> NOTE: a clean install (into an empty folder) is *REQUIRED* (otherwise you have to check every single config file for changes and sync with your version) 
> NOTE: if you want to keep your old "stat_tracker" and "runs" folder, just copy those into your new installation folder.
> - changed: timebomb will expire on 2014. may 1.
> - fixed: lots of small bugs
> - added: support for 4th stash page
> - added: Crusader resources (users must update \config\ui_default_labels_ball_of_resource.xml)
> - fixed: many Act V related actors are properly recognized now
> - fixed: I started to finalize sc and hc level 70 pickit files, but I need more time to finish (\config\pickit_*.ini)
> ...


*/now I have to go to sleep, because I'm a bit tired at 3AM... if you find any bugs then just report here and I'll check them when I wake up/*

----------


## mondmond

> *14.4.1.1 STABLE for Diablo III 2.0.3.22427*


Thanks KJ and all the still active beta testers.

Edit: Version thinks it's 14.4.1.0.

----------


## cloudstrife007

- changed: timebomb will expire on 2014. may 1.


What is this?

----------


## cloudstrife007

> Thanks KJ and all the still active beta testers.
> 
> Edit: Version thinks it's 14.4.1.0.


Same.. Also you should add in the % to the rift bar... would be great too !

----------


## alucard1

> - changed: timebomb will expire on 2014. may 1.
> 
> 
> What is this?


It's his method to stop people from using outdated versions. So you are FORCED to download the new one, if you want it working.

----------


## toschi1

big thx KillerJohn. its very n1

its version 14.4.1.0 and say new update

----------


## KillerJohn

> Thanks KJ and all the still active beta testers.
> 
> Edit: Version thinks it's 14.4.1.0.


Thanks for reporting it, I *re-uploaded the build (14.4.1.1) with proper version number inside*. You are always welcome back in the beta tester team if you have free time. I got R3peat to fill my daily sarcasm meter, but you are still the alltime champion there ^^

----------


## KillerJohn

> - changed: timebomb will expire on 2014. may 1.
> 
> 
> What is this?


You just blow up on a random day after may 1.

----------


## MedeaOC

Thanks you KJ  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sunwind

Thanks you!!

----------


## rezonen94marcus

What does the red thing in the corner of an item mean ? I know the green is that it's good.

----------


## cloudstrife007

means its crap lol

----------


## KillerJohn

*14.4.1.2 STABLE for Diablo III 2.0.3.22427*
- fixed: bugs

*14.4.1.1 STABLE for Diablo III 2.0.3.22427*
NOTE: a clean install (into an empty folder) is *REQUIRED*
NOTE: if you want to keep your old "stat_tracker" and "runs" folder, just copy those into your new installation folder.
- changed: timebomb will expire on 2014. may 1.
- fixed: lots of small bugs
- added: support for 4th stash page
- added: Crusader resources (users must update \config\ui_default_labels_ball_of_resource.xml)
- fixed: many Act V related actors are properly recognized now
- fixed: I started to finalize sc and hc level 70 pickit files, but I need more time to finish (\config\pickit_*.ini)
- added: new attribute processor: sdmg_h ("Holy skills deal X% more damage")
- added: labels on the bottom right corner showing the different elemental damage bonuses in town (\config\ui_default_labels_damage_bonus.xml)
- added: damage bonus display on the skill icons. It shows "skill damage bonus" * "elemental damage bonus" (using the current elemental bonus for the skill's used rune)
NOTE1: if there is at least 1 elite on the screen then the number goes red and the value is increased by the elite damage bonus
NOTE2: currently there is no FACT about how D3 calculates the different damage bonuses. We know that the "grand elite bonus" is calculated by each items' elite bonus with a diminishing formula = 1-(1-a)*(1-b)*(1-..)
But I strongly believe the operation between the different damage bonuses are not diminishing but multiplicative, so damage bonus = skilldamage*elementaldamage*elitedamage*....
- added: "skill DMG" display (bottom right corner of the skill icons)
- added: "skill DPS" display (under the skill icons)
- added: detailed skill damage info panel (next to the skill's tooltip)
- added: all skill-damage/dps related info can be disabled in \config\ui_default_powers.xml (set enable_skill_dps="0")
- fixed: Nephalem Rift portals
- added: DOT damage type support for "skill DPS" display
- fixed: HUD no longer hides itself when Paragon Capture is disabled
- added: 4 cutomizable "UI Zones". Default UI has the following 3 zones: (zone#1)NumPad1-experience bar, (zone#2)NumPad2-attributes, (zone#3)NumPad3-run stats
- added: resource regen labels on the resource balls
- added: ADDED BACK the detailed data to the uploaded run stats: spawned monsters and dropped items (removed in 14.3.23.1) for further legendary drop and monster spawn analyzis

----------


## Stormreaver

KJ,

Thanks for the update.

I noticed 2 .xml files missing from the config folder: config and hotkey. I used those to customize some things. Or am I missing something?
NVM, I had to start the program once for them to be created.

*Brilliant work as usual!!*

*PS: The program worked this time without any issue with WMD, and no work-arounds were needed!!*

----------


## haxxie

Oh my KJ, you've done it again! Thank you so much for adding resource regen!

If i had any money, I'd buy you a beer in a heartbeat.

----------


## loukoumz

thanks, You're pro. nothing more to say  :Smile:

----------


## sOuLii

if the program changes nothing at all in my d3 window i guess its because i use a german windows 7 ?

----------


## KillerJohn

> KJ,
> 
> Thanks for the update.
> 
> I noticed 2 .xml files missing from the config folder: config and hotkey. I used those to customize some things. Or am I missing something?
> NVM, I had to start the program once for them to be created.
> 
> *Brilliant work as usual!!*
> 
> ...


I did not changed anything in HUD's UI part so it can't be the reason that you have no problems with WDM now  :Smile: 

Physical is the first elemental box - just move the mouse over and you will see the hint.

----------


## KillerJohn

> if the program changes nothing at all in my d3 window i guess its because i use a german windows 7 ?


HUD should not change anything in your D3 window... It should draw a new one over your D3 client.
(do not forget to read the manual! HUD does not work if your D3 is in plain fullscreen mode)

----------


## sOuLii

ah yeah that was me beeing dumb.. i read the file like 3 times but never read anywhere that it doesnt work in fullscreen mode, my bad (:

----------


## Stormreaver

> I did not changed anything in HUD's UI part so it can't be the reason that you have no problems with WDM now 
> 
> Physical is the first elemental box - just move the mouse over and you will see the hint.


(1) That is extremely weird because I tested it thoroughly and the earlier version of the prog only worked when I switched it to the integrated gfx card  :Wink: 
(2) Are previous versions not working anymore? Like do they dial home to check version and get disabled if not current?

(3) Also regarding the bonus damage, yeah I am blind.

----------


## KillerJohn

> (1) That is extremely weird because I tested it thoroughly and the earlier version of the prog only worked when I switched it to the integrated gfx card 
> (2) Are previous versions not working anymore? Like do they dial home to check version and get disabled if not current?
> 
> (3) Also regarding the bonus damage, yeah I am blind.


1) WEIRD...
2) timebomb does not allow to run older .exe files
3)  :Smile:

----------


## neoark

So what does NumPad1-3 do these binds should be added to help file?

----------


## Stormreaver

> 1) WEIRD...
> 2) timebomb does not allow to run older .exe files
> 3)


How does this timebomb work ?

Also, I am trying to prepare a nice UI pic with explanations. So I got a question regarding the UI:
*What do the 3 color bars near portraits means (they appear when in groups to the left of the portraits of players)*

----------


## haxxie

> How does this timebomb work ?
> 
> Also, I am trying to prepare a nice UI pic with explanations. So I got a question regarding the UI:
> *What do the 3 color bars near portraits means (they appear when in groups to the left of the portraits of players)*



The timebomb basically forces users of old versions to eventually update to always make sure noone is running a "ancient" verrsion.

The 3 colour bars - I know one of them atlest stands for activity.

----------


## Gy9vin

Hey. Just sorry for my english. Faced with such a problem. Downloaded TurboHUD, have not played just before it worked perfectly. And now refuses completely. Run with administrator privileges. The program hangs in the dispatcher problem, open your friends list, but nothing happens. The program continues to just hang in the dispatcher. CSN Ochischyal cache, rebooted, nothing helped. System Windows 8.1 Ent x64. Previously worked for on patch 1.0.5

----------


## kuchiha

Hi KillerJohn,

First thing : Thank you for your little mod, It's very helpful since last update with the skills dps displayed.

I've got a little bug encoutered so far. I play a Barbarian with the War Cry skill. I tried to add it in config.xml in the "should cast" or "can cast", but it's not taken in account.
Exemple :


```
<can_cast>
	<border enabled="1" color="192,128,255,128" stroke="-2" />
	<powers barbarian="barbarian_ignorepain,barbarian_wrathoftheberserker,barbarian_warcry" demonhunter="demonhunter_preparation,demonhunter_sentry,demonhunter_rainofvengeance" monk="monk_serenity,monk_innersanctuary" witchdoctor="witchdoctor_massconfusion,witchdoctor_soulharvest,witchdoctor_horrify,witchdoctor_hex,witchdoctor_bigbadvoodoo,witchdoctor_graspofthedead" wizard="wizard_diamondskin,wizard_archon,wizard_archon_teleport,wizard_archon_arcaneblast,wizard_archon_teleport,wizard_teleport" />
</can_cast>
```

Something wrong in powers.txt or you forgot to add it in TurboHUD ?

Thx in advance.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hey. Just sorry for my english. Faced with such a problem. Downloaded TurboHUD, have not played just before it worked perfectly. And now refuses completely. Run with administrator privileges. The program hangs in the dispatcher problem, open your friends list, but nothing happens. The program continues to just hang in the dispatcher. CSN Ochischyal cache, rebooted, nothing helped. System Windows 8.1 Ent x64. Previously worked for on patch 1.0.5


make a clean install. make sure you are not running D3 in fullscreen mode.

----------


## KillerJohn

> How does this timebomb work ?
> 
> Also, I am trying to prepare a nice UI pic with explanations. So I got a question regarding the UI:
> *What do the 3 color bars near portraits means (they appear when in groups to the left of the portraits of players)*


it is in the changelog. manual will be updated soon.

----------


## KillerJohn

> So what does NumPad1-3 do these binds should be added to help file?


show/hide parts of HUD UI

----------


## Gy9vin

> make a clean install. make sure you are not running D3 in fullscreen mode.


what you mean by a clean install? windowed fullscreen worth. set to an empty folder, just replicate.

----------


## haxxie

> what you mean by a clean install? windowed fullscreen worth. set to an empty folder, just replicate.



A clean install is just having nothing in your folder except what you get from downloading the latest version.

----------


## ccoquel

Map is all blacked out and circle around character is blacked out with new release.

----------


## prrovoss

just a little idea for rifts:
you could track, how many mobs one has killed in the actual rift and with the percentage of the red bar, you could calculate, how many enemies one has to kill, to spawn the boss. you could even make a small label like "x of y Enemies killed" or something like that.
based on these remaining enemies you could easily calculate (with the acutal killrate), how much time it will take, to reach the boss.

----------


## nertharul

hello everyone i cant make this works, i run the .exe but doesnt show anything on my D3 game, am i doing tomething wrong? or missing something?

----------


## sed-

> hello everyone i cant make this works, i run the .exe but doesnt show anything on my D3 game, am i doing tomething wrong? or missing something?


are you window mode?

Also where can we see the data compilation that you are building of stats ect?

----------


## nertharul

Nope, is that the reason?




> are you window mode?

----------


## KillerJohn

> are you window mode?
> 
> Also where can we see the data compilation that you are building of stats ect?


I started to process the data today, so dont expect too much results soon.
And we have only 1 day of data...

----------


## mondmond

> Thanks for reporting it, I *re-uploaded the build (14.4.1.1) with proper version number inside*. You are always welcome back in the beta tester team if you have free time. I got R3peat to fill my daily sarcasm meter, but you are still the alltime champion there ^^


Maybe I have still skype rotting somewhere. But you just want to keep me from actually playing the game again!

----------


## Shawnb03

First off. This MOD kicks some awesome butt. I love it. 
Also, on that same not. I have a suggestion that i think would be nice to have. 
Now that we have to pick up just about everything that drops and our inventory fills up before we know it.
Is there any way that you add something on the main screen that tells you how many more slots are used and how many are availible. Sorry for the spelling. On pain killers due to ankle surgery yesterday.

Something like 15/40 spots used 25 spots open. Just give us players a really quick way to see how fast our inventory is filling up and not knowing until your toon says I cant carry anymore. I think you will understand what i am talking about.

Again. This mod is a must have. Once you start using this mod. It sucks playing the game without it. Thanks again for all your hard work.

Shawnb03

----------


## Nytr0g3n

Not sure what's up but suddenly this isn't working. I used it all day, restarted my computer and now whenever I start up the hud the process auto-closes after a second or two, nothing happens in game.




> 2014.04.01 23:39:13.484	ntptime query failed, exiting (error: System.Net.Sockets.SocketException (0x80004005): A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond
> at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.Receive(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size, SocketFlags socketFlags)
> at ws.framework.wsNTP.GetNetworkTime(IPEndPoint , String , Boolean )
> at ws.framework.wsNTP.GetNetworkTime(String ntpServer, Boolean UTC, String& ErrorMessage))


I've tried flushing my DNS (run cmd as admin --> ipconfig /flushdns)

----------


## cloudstrife007

flawless imperial diamond showing up greyed out.. when just regular imperial diamond is green corner..

thought i'd let you know...

----------


## MedeaOC

Any eta for adding lvl 61 skills in powers.txt, maybe it's a miss  :Embarrassment: 

Can we custom skill % font and color or it's hardcoded actually, didn't see anything in xml about that.

Anyway thanks for your great job  :Smile:

----------


## endocytotic

See, I have a black circle around my character, I switched to Aero, now my Diablo looks like a gameboy color? Don't understand, I can't play with Aero I guess?

----------


## R3peat

> Any eta for adding lvl 61 skills in powers.txt, maybe it's a miss 
> 
> Can we custom skill % font and color or it's hardcoded actually, didn't see anything in xml about that.
> 
> Anyway thanks for your great job


hard coded

----------


## Gy9vin

> A clean install is just having nothing in your folder except what you get from downloading the latest version.


In the folder where the program I lay there's nothing it's empty. In the folder where the program I lay there's nothing it's empty. TurboHUD running all the rules. At the character selection screen run it, open your friends list. And it appears on the top list molchitne characters. A feeling that he can not get battelid. Although demonbuddi works perfectly.

----------


## BlodyWarior

quick question, is there or will there ever be multibox support? I recently picked up multiboxing and realy do miss TH.

----------


## KillerJohn

> quick question, is there or will there ever be multibox support? I recently picked up multiboxing and realy do miss TH.


no there will be no multibox support.

----------


## yumee

I'm a bit unsure about what the corners/colors mean on items, so I need some help there.
green corner = keep it, good stuff
red corner = sell it (???), bad stuff (???)
greyed out = ???
not greyed out (no red/green corner) = ???

I know these rules are based on the pickit.ini from what I've read, I just don't know what the different colors mean.

And is there a way to make TurboHUD not pulse on rare items on the ground if they are not worth keeping?
every time a rare item drops, it pulses -> I pick it up -> it's bad and I have to sell it. It would be awesome if it wouldn't even pulse if it was bad. But this might just be me and a bit too much to ask for - I'm curious tho if this would work  :Smile: 

thanks  :Smile: 
loving turbohud, great work!

----------


## endocytotic

Yeah, even with xp service pack 3, still black circle, I switched it to win7 and its same thing

----------


## R3peat

> Yeah, even with xp service pack 3, still black circle, I switched it to win7 and its same thing




try this

----------


## sirDav1d

No ban for this, right?  :Smile: 

Looks awesome!

----------


## endocytotic

> try this


Still not doing anything, it also makes my diablo really small on my screen, when it didn't it was not readable.
This is what I'm talking about, for circle wise, I'll post a pic of what else is happening if needed..
https://i.imgur.com/fA7CnH3.jpg

and this is what it looks like when I put it on aero https://i.imgur.com/GnJsBQr.jpg

----------


## R3peat

> Still not doing anything, it also makes my diablo really small on my screen, when it didn't it was not readable.
> This is what I'm talking about, for circle wise, I'll post a pic of what else is happening if needed..
> https://i.imgur.com/fA7CnH3.jpg
> 
> and this is what it looks like when I put it on aero https://i.imgur.com/GnJsBQr.jpg


so u activated the transperency like in the pic i posted? and u restarted ur d3 and hud ?

----------


## endocytotic

Yes sir, Service pack 3, ran as admin, aero its unplayable as you can tell the quality looks like a gamboy.
I can't make it windowed full screen with aero, if I just make it windowed it looks fine, but its small of course.

EDIT: okay, the black circle IS gone, but now I'm stuck in this extra small windowed mode, I can't play in , almost like my mouse is useless. No idea why.

----------


## R3peat

> Yes sir, Service pack 3, ran as admin, aero its unplayable as you can tell the quality looks like a gamboy.
> I can't make it windowed full screen with aero, if I just make it windowed it looks fine, but its small of course.
> 
> EDIT: okay, the black circle IS gone, but now I'm stuck in this extra small windowed mode, I can't play in , almost like my mouse is useless. No idea why.


check ur d3prefs.txt now

DisplayModeFlags "0"
DisplayModeWindowMode "2"

but close ur d3 before editing the file

----------


## endocytotic

same thing.
oh well, just not gonna use it then

https://i.imgur.com/3eQbrvo.jpg

----------


## Stormreaver

I worked on this image for better and easier explanation of UI elements. It is work in progress but I wanted to see your opinion so far:

----------


## Gy9vin

> 2014.04.02 19:10:40.658	ntptime query success: lag=80ms, diff=1143ms
> 2014.04.02 19:10:41.197	loading hero classes
> 2014.04.02 19:10:41.207	loading powers
> 2014.04.02 19:10:41.237	loading configuration
> 2014.04.02 19:10:41.240 config.xml
> 2014.04.02 19:10:41.297 ui_debug.xml
> 2014.04.02 19:10:41.308 ui_default_actors.xml
> 2014.04.02 19:10:41.317 ui_default_actors_items.xml
> 2014.04.02 19:10:41.324 ui_default_actors_monsters.xml
> ...


it says in the logs, but I did not receive a GUI TurboHUD

----------


## neoark

Stormreaver thanks for the image. You are missing three bars next to user portrait when in party. 

Also I noticed bonus damage bar does seems to show and work properly will try to debug it more and report back.

----------


## prrovoss

> I worked on this image for better and easier explanation of UI elements. It is work in progress but I wanted to see your opinion so far:


nice work so far!
you could add the two information on the top right of the screen (x MB and x(y FPS))
and the table that is shown if you mouseover you portrait
and the mouseover information for the skillbar.
i dont know if its possible to show all that in one picture without getting it too messy^^
maybe you could just note that there are more detailed information for some elements if you mouseover them.

----------


## R3peat

> same thing.
> oh well, just not gonna use it then
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/3eQbrvo.jpg


wtf. close ur d3 and delete ur d3prefs.txt and start d3 again and set windowed fullscreen

----------


## KillerJohn

> Yes sir, Service pack 3, ran as admin, aero its unplayable as you can tell the quality looks like a gamboy.
> I can't make it windowed full screen with aero, if I just make it windowed it looks fine, but its small of course.
> 
> EDIT: okay, the black circle IS gone, but now I'm stuck in this extra small windowed mode, I can't play in , almost like my mouse is useless. No idea why.


probably your PC can't handle the transparency. Specs ?

----------


## KillerJohn

wait. what happened with my account? Contributor???? I lost my most awesome, legggendary, "Field marshal" title ?  :Frown:

----------


## Stormreaver

> Stormreaver thanks for the image. You are missing three bars next to user portrait when in party. 
> 
> Also I noticed bonus damage bar does seems to show and work properly will try to debug it more and report back.


Yeah I know some elements are missing still ^^ I will be adding those into the current image with descriptions. I already pulled the descriptions from the changelogs.

>> Bonus Damage Bar: It only shows in town, so if you want to make it show everywhere, go to:
*ui_default_labels_damage_bonus.xml*, and change *<conditions only_in_town="1" />* to to *="0"*.





> nice work so far!
> you could add the two information on the top right of the screen (x MB and x(y FPS))
> and the table that is shown if you mouseover you portrait
> and the mouseover information for the skillbar.
> i dont know if its possible to show all that in one picture without getting it too messy^^
> maybe you could just note that there are more detailed information for some elements if you mouseover them.


Yeah, I will add more elements. However, I am not sure what the X in the x (y FPS) is for :/

As for tables, it does get very messy. My thought was to highlight the bars that have mouse-overs, and have a legend under the image with the rest of the descriptions.
Although those tables are self-explanatory for the most part once you mouse-over them  :Smile:  I will see what I can do!

----------


## endocytotic

My computer is fine

----------


## endocytotic

Still didn't work, but computer is perfect, I can run 4 WoW's CoD and Diablo at max.. I know my comp isn't the issue, maybe cause i have more than 1 monitor? would that be it? Idk, I just unhooked the extra monitors still did nothing. All my drivers are up to date.

----------


## R3peat

> Still didn't work, but computer is perfect, I can run 4 WoW's CoD and Diablo at max.. I know my comp isn't the issue, maybe cause i have more than 1 monitor? would that be it? Idk, I just unhooked the extra monitors still did nothing. All my drivers are up to date.


dual screen setup here aswell and working fine

----------


## KillerJohn

> I worked on this image for better and easier explanation of UI elements. It is work in progress but I wanted to see your opinion so far:


I love it, but the problem is with those media-based tutorials is that I change the UI way too much...

----------


## KillerJohn

> Yeah I know some elements are missing still ^^ I will be adding those into the current image with descriptions. I already pulled the descriptions from the changelogs.
> 
> >> Bonus Damage Bar: It only shows in town, so if you want to make it show everywhere, go to:
> *ui_default_labels_damage_bonus.xml*, and change *<conditions only_in_town="1" />* to to *="0"*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I will add more elements. However, I am not sure what the X in the x (y FPS) is for :/
> ...


x = the milliseconds HUD spent to collect data and render those y frames. 500 msec means about 1/2 CPU core usage on a system (so ~12.5% usage on a 4-core CPU)

----------


## KillerJohn

*14.4.2.1 STABLE for Diablo III 2.0.3.22427*
NOTE: files to update: .exe (obviously), \config\ui_default_labels_utility.xml, \config\ui_default_labels_attributes.xml
- added: number of free inventory slots below the inventory button (bottom of the screen, right to the skill icons) (\config\ui_default_labels_utility.xml)
- added: "SUM of party DPS" and "SUM of party average DPS" (\config\ui_default_labels_utility.xml)
- added: after level 50 any measured DPS value lower than 1000 will be discarded

*Stormreaver*: so you got a few new UI elements to put on your image ^^

----------


## Stormreaver

Dam you!!!! I had already finished it!!  :Big Grin: 



Riddle me this: I made many overlays over TurboHUD overlay .. how many overlays is that now?


Btw, still got a couple of bugs last I checked:


>> (1) Sometimes pressing "Y" will make the UI disappear for a bit. No idea why Oo.

>> (2) Containers: 
- Weapon racks and containers, marked with green empty circle on minimap: once looted, the mark disappears, but reappears if you revisit them, even though there is nothing to loot anymore. This happens everywhere, not just in RoS.

>> (3) RoS - Westmarch Dungeons (while doing the Scoundrel follower quest):
- Every time you loot a body of a "Slain Prisoner" the prog UI will disappear completely for a bit.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Still not doing anything, it also makes my diablo really small on my screen, when it didn't it was not readable.
> This is what I'm talking about, for circle wise, I'll post a pic of what else is happening if needed..
> https://i.imgur.com/fA7CnH3.jpg
> 
> and this is what it looks like when I put it on aero https://i.imgur.com/GnJsBQr.jpg


you have to solve to use aero on your PC first, then start figuring out why DirectX can't render alpha transparency properly.

----------


## KillerJohn

okay, so I should revert the new features?




> Dam you!!!! I had already finished it!!


(1) What does Y in D3 (what is the keybinding) and what for HUD (hotkeys.xml) ?
(2) yes I know but I don't have time to check those. Usually people don't go back already visited areas. But if you remind be a few times more then I'll fix it out of order  :Wink: 
(3) I don't know that quest. What happens in-game when you loot that body? Nothing special? Can I get a small description how can I get to that area? (adventure mode? campaign? where? how?)

----------


## prrovoss

would it be possible to add a overall stattracker to the menu? what i mean:
i am in the menu and press f5 and a stattracker appears, that shows me my accoundwide stats for lets say, the last 20 days or so.
like the "today" row in the ACCOUNT TOTAL section when i mouseover one charname at the top of the screen. just for the last x days^^

u know what i mean?  :Big Grin: 
that would be nice, to compare some strategies and builds or so.





> (1) What does Y in D3 (what is the keybinding) and what for HUD (hotkeys.xml) ?


for me it opens the achievement window^^





> just a little idea for rifts:
> you could track, how many mobs one has killed in the actual rift and with the percentage of the red bar, you could calculate, how many enemies one has to kill, to spawn the boss. you could even make a small label like "x of y Enemies killed" or something like that.
> based on these remaining enemies you could easily calculate (with the acutal killrate), how much time it will take, to reach the boss.


could you think about that yet? ;D

----------


## Stormreaver

Haha no revert plox! I will update the image  :Big Grin: 

(1) "Y" should be for achievements. I never touched the hotkeys.xml and all the keybinds in-game are correct, hence why I say it is so weird lol

(2) Yea plz fix it  :Big Grin:  I am a type of player who likes to clear the whole place, which involves back-tracking sometimes :P

(3) It is part of the normal ROS campaign:

You talk to all the followers and after some progression in ROS, you will unlock new dialogs with them and eventually they will tell you to go with them on a quest. This applies to the 3 followers and even to Shen the gem guy!!

The quests take you to separate areas/rooms. The scoundrel quest takes to an area called *Westmarch Dungeons*. In some of the prison cells there are dead bodies called "Slain Prisoner" as far as I remember. Looting those bodies will make the whole UI disappear for a few seconds, then it comes back. It only happens with those bodies btw for some odd reason.

>> Btw a %x on the rift progress bar would be a nice addition, as many has asked for.


EDIT: I would like your feedback on the image above, if all is ok with you in terms of descriptions and looks?
I will update it tomorrow with the new elements.

----------


## endocytotic

Yeah I'm not sure, I looked all over for a solution, maybe see if there is a directx update somewhere i guess last resort otherwise im all out of ideas.

----------


## zmaniacz

Marvelous, lovely tool. Your beer money is on its way.


Now for my suggestion...is it possible to have custom pickit files based on the character you're currently playing?

----------


## R3peat

> Marvelous, lovely tool. Your beer money is on its way.
> 
> 
> Now for my suggestion...is it possible to have custom pickit files based on the character you're currently playing?


yes u can customize the files  :Wink:

----------


## zmaniacz

> yes u can customize the files


Perhaps unclear. I'd like to have 5 different files with different sets of threshold values and have turbohud load the right one per character...e.g wizard_pickit.ini that loads when I start a game on my wizard.

----------


## sed-

anyone got a good wiz pickit?

----------


## KillerJohn

> would it be possible to add a overall stattracker to the menu? what i mean:
> i am in the menu and press f5 and a stattracker appears, that shows me my accoundwide stats for lets say, the last 20 days or so.
> like the "today" row in the ACCOUNT TOTAL section when i mouseover one charname at the top of the screen. just for the last x days^^
> 
> u know what i mean? 
> that would be nice, to compare some strategies and builds or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good idea, it is noted, but currently I have other plans.

yeah, I could think about rifts, but I don't play rifts so I have to postpone this too... And I don't like estimations in HUD. I hate estimations.
Even run-DPS and party-DPS feature was against my will, but beta team told me I'm the Evil if I don't make it...

----------


## KillerJohn

> Haha no revert plox! I will update the image 
> 
> (1) "Y" should be for achievements. I never touched the hotkeys.xml and all the keybinds in-game are correct, hence why I say it is so weird lol
> 
> (2) Yea plz fix it  I am a type of player who likes to clear the whole place, which involves back-tracking sometimes :P
> 
> (3) It is part of the normal ROS campaign:
> 
> You talk to all the followers and after some progression in ROS, you will unlock new dialogs with them and eventually they will tell you to go with them on a quest. This applies to the 3 followers and even to Shen the gem guy!!
> ...


(1) If you open achievements, then HUD will clip itself to that window.
(2) Fix what? Ohh the chests? Yeah, I will.
(3) ty but this will require some time. I'm not familiar with act5, just ran through it when RoS was released, and never went back...

And yeah, I love that image, especially if you maintain it ^^

----------


## KillerJohn

> Perhaps unclear. I'd like to have 5 different files with different sets of threshold values and have turbohud load the right one per character...e.g wizard_pickit.ini that loads when I start a game on my wizard.


That's nonsense. You CAN write one pickit for all classes. It will be good, believe me  :Smile: 




> anyone got a good wiz pickit?


Default pickit is pretty decent now. What's your problem with it?

----------


## prrovoss

> good idea, it is noted, but currently I have other plans.
> 
> yeah, I could think about rifts, but I don't play rifts so I have to postpone this too... And I don't like estimations in HUD. I hate estimations.
> Even run-DPS and party-DPS feature was against my will, but beta team told me I'm the Evil if I don't make it...


sounds nice  :Smile: 

i know estimations can be (very) inaccurate but especially the run-DPS etc. are some incredible(!!!) features and i am so thankfull, that you implemented them even against your will ;D
i think those are some features that are pretty nice for comparing each other and comparing builds and gear etc.

btw
why are you not playing rifts?

----------


## addiktion

Is there any chance we are going to get passives and other skills that affect damage to be calculated into damage amounts?

For example, wizard has Cold blooded which is another 10% to elemental damage.

Also, isn't Elemental Damage Skills are increased by X% calculated by multiplying and not adding?

So 200% skill damage x 40% cold elemental would be 200 x 1.40 = 280% for cold skills. Right now it appears you are simply adding the values to calculate damage with elemental like so: 200% skill damage + 40% cold elemental = 240% cold damage.

----------


## zeronoob

1st at all, really nice work  :Smile: 

is it possible to add the act number to the horadric caches?

----------


## akihabara

Once again, thank you for this awesome tool KillerJohn

----------


## KillerJohn

> Is there any chance we are going to get passives and other skills that affect damage to be calculated into damage amounts?
> 
> For example, wizard has Cold blooded which is another 10% to elemental damage.
> 
> Also, isn't Elemental Damage Skills are increased by X% calculated by multiplying and not adding?
> 
> So 200% skill damage x 40% cold elemental would be 200 x 1.40 = 280% for cold skills. Right now it appears you are simply adding the values to calculate damage with elemental like so: 200% skill damage + 40% cold elemental = 240% cold damage.


it is already multiplied in HUD. 50% skill + 50% elemental = 125% bonus

about skills:
- cold blooded does not affect your alltime DPS, only situational.
- all skills which increase your "damage increased by skills" % on your character sheet are already calculated into your "weapon damage"

----------


## aabdbbs

I can't get this to launch. I followed the instructions in the manual, installed and reinstalled all the necessary stuff, allowed it to pass through all the firewalls, flushed dns, tried using a different vpn and no vpn but still it doesn't launch. It briefly appears in the task manager before shutting down after 5 seconds or just gives me a server error. 

Here is the exceptions.txt, I saw you ask for it a couple pages back. Thank you for your time.

2014.04.03 10:34:59.567	unhandled exception (System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at ..(Single , String , UInt32 , String ,  , Byte , Int32 )
at ..()
at ..(Boolean ,  )
at ...ctor(Boolean , Boolean , Boolean , String[] )
at ...ctor(String[] ))
2014.04.03 10:36:05.412	unhandled exception (System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at ..(Single , String , UInt32 , String ,  , Byte , Int32 )
at ..()
at ..(Boolean ,  )
at ...ctor(Boolean , Boolean , Boolean , String[] )
at ...ctor(String[] ))
2014.04.03 10:40:51.497	unhandled exception (System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at ..(Single , String , UInt32 , String ,  , Byte , Int32 )
at ..()
at ..(Boolean ,  )
at ...ctor(Boolean , Boolean , Boolean , String[] )
at ...ctor(String[] ))
2014.04.03 10:41:11.747	unhandled exception (System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at ..(Single , String , UInt32 , String ,  , Byte , Int32 )
at ..()
at ..(Boolean ,  )
at ...ctor(Boolean , Boolean , Boolean , String[] )
at ...ctor(String[] ))
2014.04.03 10:44:39.380	unhandled exception (System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at ..(Single , String , UInt32 , String ,  , Byte , Int32 )
at ..()
at ..(Boolean ,  )
at ...ctor(Boolean , Boolean , Boolean , String[] )
at ...ctor(String[] ))
2014.04.03 12:11:49.309	unhandled exception (System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at ..(Single , String , UInt32 , String ,  , Byte , Int32 )
at ..()
at ..(Boolean ,  )
at ...ctor(Boolean , Boolean , Boolean , String[] )
at ...ctor(String[] ))
2014.04.03 12:12:42.020	unhandled exception (System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at ..(Single , String , UInt32 , String ,  , Byte , Int32 )
at ..()
at ..(Boolean ,  )
at ...ctor(Boolean , Boolean , Boolean , String[] )
at ...ctor(String[] ))
2014.04.03 12:12:55.155	unhandled exception (System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at ..(Single , String , UInt32 , String ,  , Byte , Int32 )
at ..()
at ..(Boolean ,  )
at ...ctor(Boolean , Boolean , Boolean , String[] )
at ...ctor(String[] ))
2014.04.03 12:13:24.326	unhandled exception (System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at ..(Single , String , UInt32 , String ,  , Byte , Int32 )
at ..()
at ..(Boolean ,  )
at ...ctor(Boolean , Boolean , Boolean , String[] )
at ...ctor(String[] ))

----------


## KillerJohn

> I can't get this to launch. I followed the instructions in the manual, installed and reinstalled all the necessary stuff, allowed it to pass through all the firewalls, flushed dns, tried using a different vpn and no vpn but still it doesn't launch. It briefly appears in the task manager before shutting down after 5 seconds or just gives me a server error. 
> 
> Here is the exceptions.txt, I saw you ask for it a couple pages back. Thank you for your time.


thanks for the exception. what do you mean "server error"?

----------


## aabdbbs

It wasn't a server error, sorry. It just says Turbohud.exe has stopped working, sending data to microsoft.

----------


## Hotz2

someone has been banned for using this mod? 

Thanks

----------


## KillerJohn

> It wasn't a server error, sorry. It just says Turbohud.exe has stopped working, sending data to microsoft.


hmm... thats strange...

----------


## KillerJohn

> hmm... thats strange...


hmm. It looks like something is wrong with your config files. Are you sure you unpacked the zip file properly ?




> someone has been banned for using this mod? 
> 
> Thanks


Nope, but it can happen any time.

----------


## aabdbbs

I unrared it like I do everything. I tried 2 different versions too with the same results.

----------


## Stormreaver

I updated my UI image, but I don't know where to find the new additions:
"SUM of party DPS" and "SUM of party average DPS" ?

----------


## cocobanana82

Hi John,

have you any idea to fix this?

----------


## MedeaOC

Thanks for the update  :Embarrassment: 

Anyway to get the code of level 61 skills KJ ?  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> I updated my UI image, but I don't know where to find the new additions:
> "SUM of party DPS" and "SUM of party average DPS" ?


go multiplayer. it will be under the bottom portrait.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hi John,
> 
> have you any idea to fix this?


press F11 and do a new screenshot. And make an ACD dump and send me the log folder.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Thanks for the update 
> 
> Anyway to get the code of level 61 skills KJ ?


I dont understand why do you need those.

----------


## cocobanana82

> press F11 and do a new screenshot. And make an ACD dump and send me the log folder.


I sent you a PM with the files.
Thank you...

----------


## kuchiha

> press F11 and do a new screenshot. And make an ACD dump and send me the log folder.


Got the same thing, I've also send you a PM with logs and screen.

----------


## KillerJohn

I'll investigate those problems in the near future. Thanks for the logs!

In the meanwhile you should update your VGA driver, because it looks like not HUDs fault. HUD does not draw your skill's images ever. It can't draw them.
But they are under your feet. Which is impossible... At least I think...

*EDIT: wait a second. Did you ever edited \config\ui_default_powers_feet.xml ?
try to delete it please and restart HUD... and report back the results.
BEFORE you delete it, make a backup into another folder.
If the delete solved the problem then please send me the backed up file. Ty!*

----------


## MedeaOC

> I dont understand why do you need those.


For conditions in powers feet config

----------


## KillerJohn

> For conditions in powers feet config


which config file? you mean can_cast?

----------


## kuchiha

> Hi John,
> 
> have you any idea to fix this?


Just found a temp fix, in "ui_default_powers_feet.xml", replace :


```
<default enabled="1">
```

with :


```
<default enabled="1" enable_skill_dps="0">
```

Edit : 



> *EDIT: wait a second. Did you ever edited \config\ui_default_powers_feet.xml ?
> try to delete it please and restart HUD... and report back the results.
> BEFORE you delete it, make a backup into another folder.
> If the delete solved the problem then please send me the backed up file. Ty!*


I just try to delete ui_default_powers_feet.xml and restart TurbiHUD, the file is not recreate.

Here is the content of my ui_default_powers_feet.xml :


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<config>

	<templates>

		<default enabled="1">
			<position x="0" y="0" w="0" h="30" container="*foot-skills" />
			<cooldown font_family="tahoma" font_size="8" font_bold="0" font_color="255,255,255,255" font_shadow="1" font_halign="Center" />
		</default>

	</templates>

	<powers >

		<slot0 template="default" slot_index="0" />
		<slot1 template="default" slot_index="1" />
		<slot2 template="default" slot_index="2" />
		<slot3 template="default" slot_index="3" />
		<slot4 template="default" slot_index="4" />
		<slot5 template="default" slot_index="5" />

	</powers>

</config>
```

----------


## KillerJohn

> Just found a temp fix, in "ui_default_powers_feet.xml", replace :
> 
> 
> ```
> <default enabled="1">
> ```
> 
> with :
> 
> ...


ofc the file will be not recreated (only config.xml will be)

this is the ui_default_powers_feet.xml file comes with HUD:
there is no way that the default file comes with enabled="1"...
however yes, it is a bug that HUD tries to draw the skill DPS part for the under-feet power icons. I'll fix it in next release.
Until that just write there: <default enabled="0"> OR <default enabled="1" enable_skill_dps="0"> if you want to see the skill icons under your feet. (that feature however will be removed soon from HUD).



> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
> <config>
> 
> <templates>
> 
> <default enabled="0">
> <position x="0" y="0" w="0" h="0" container="*foot-skills" />
> <cooldown font_family="tahoma" font_size="8" font_bold="0" font_color="255,255,255,255" font_shadow="1" font_halign="Center" />
> </default>
> ...

----------


## MedeaOC

> which config file? you mean can_cast?


I use this file for ui_default_powers_feet.xml but i woud like to make conditions with blackhole but it's doesn't work

The img under the feet for blackhole skill doesn't work too, timer is here anyway

This 


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<config>

	<templates>

		<default enabled="0">
			<position x="0" y="0" w="0" h="0" container="*foot-skills" />
			<cooldown font_family="tahoma" font_size="8" font_bold="0" font_color="255,255,255,255" font_shadow="1" font_halign="Center" />
		</default>
		
		<wiz_black_frost enabled="1" enable_skill_dps="0">
			<position x="0" y="0" w="0" h="30" container="*foot-skills" />
			<cooldown font_family="verdana" font_size="8.5" font_bold="0" font_color="255,255,255,255" font_shadow="1" font_halign="Center" />
			<conditions powers="wizard_frostnoza/*" class="wizard" />
		</wiz_black_frost>


	</templates>

	<powers >

		<slot0 template="default" slot_index="0" />
		<slot1 template="default" slot_index="1" />
		<slot2 template="default" slot_index="2" />
		<slot3 template="default" slot_index="3" />
		<slot4 template="default" slot_index="4" />
		<slot5 template="default" slot_index="5" />

		<wiz_black_frost_slot0 template="wiz_black_frost" slot_index="0" enabled="0" />
		<wiz_black_frost_slot1 template="wiz_black_frost" slot_index="1" enabled="0" />
		<wiz_black_frost_slot2 template="wiz_black_frost" slot_index="2" enabled="1" />
		<wiz_black_frost_slot3 template="wiz_black_frost" slot_index="3" enabled="1" />
		<wiz_black_frost_slot4 template="wiz_black_frost" slot_index="4" enabled="0" />
		<wiz_black_frost_slot5 template="wiz_black_frost" slot_index="5" enabled="0" />

	</powers>

</config>
```

----------


## KillerJohn

> I use this file for ui_default_powers_feet.xml but i woud like to make conditions with blackhole but it's doesn't work
> 
> The img under the feet for blackhole skill doesn't work too, timer is here anyway
> 
> This 
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
> ...


your config is kinda clever, I have to admit.
but HUD does not have the images for RoS skills, 
and that underfeet feature will be removed in the future  :Frown:

----------


## Devinee

looks like the exp , gold and atk speed at the bottom isnt working correctly because it doesnt shows the real values and just wondering why weapon dmg is such a high amount now before it shown ~8k weapon dmg but now its 868k?

----------


## MedeaOC

> your config is kinda clever, I have to admit.
> but HUD does not have the images for RoS skills, 
> and that underfeet feature will be removed in the future


oh well so nevermind  :Embarrassment: )

i got a little request then, anyway to get more infos like *pickupradius *mvtspeed and more ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Stormreaver

Here is the updated image. I added the new elements and reworked the font for better visibility.
I hope it is good enough :P If it is, feel free to use it in your original post (with credit of course :P)



EDIT:

Link for a full image: *https://i.imgur.com/4ijSf9y.jpg*

----------


## KillerJohn

> Here is the updated image. I added the new elements and reworked the font for better visibility.
> I hope it is good enough :P If it is, feel free to use it in your original post (with credit of course :P)


Very nice!!!
But:
- you should remove iLvl text. It is worthless since 2.0. It means what is the lowest game level where the item can drop.
- "Bonus Damage Bar" -> "Elemental bonuses"

----------


## Stormreaver

> Very nice!!!
> But:
> - you should remove iLvl text. It is worthless since 2.0. It means what is the lowest game level where the item can drop.
> - "Bonus Damage Bar" -> "Elemental bonuses"


- iLvl might be inaccurate for certain items like older legendaries (it shows the iLvl for the lowest possible drop of each legendary) but new(er) ones are fine *I think* since they do not have a lower version, but eitherway it is quite nice for everything else :P It does not harm to keep it tbh as long as players are aware of what we just said.

- I named it "Bonus Damage Bar" because "Physical %" is not an elemental dmg?

----------


## KillerJohn

> - iLvl might be inaccurate for certain items like older legendaries (it shows the iLvl for the lowest possible drop of each legendary) but new(er) ones are fine *I think* since they do not have a lower version, but eitherway it is quite nice for everything else :P It does not harm to keep it tbh as long as players are aware of what we just said.
> 
> - I named it "Bonus Damage Bar" because "Physical %" is not an elemental dmg?


well, in common D3 speech we all know that the 7th element is "physical".
"Bonus damage" alone could refer to a lot of other things, like skill damage bonus.

----------


## cloudstrife007

Vortex affix should be set to more of the dangerous affixes (by default anyway), like frozen or what not.. cuz that screwed me over earlier today. Not only that it does do damage to you as well.

----------


## cloudstrife007

Demonic vessels don't give loot anymore. Friend popped like 20 open got nothing.

Remove them from chests on map.

----------


## Stormreaver

> Demonic vessels don't give loot anymore. Friend popped like 20 open got nothing.
> Remove them from chests on map.


I think they have been heavily nerfed but they still drop stuff from time to time.
Also, why base a decision on a sample size of 20?





> Vortex affix should be set to more of the dangerous affixes (by default anyway), like frozen or what not.. cuz that screwed me over earlier today. Not only that it does do damage to you as well.


I don't understand your logic here dude. No offense, but your reasoning for asking for stuff is a bit skewed.

----------


## sed-

anyway to keep track of goblin pickups as a future feature?

----------


## KillerJohn

> anyway to keep track of goblin pickups as a future feature?


what is "goblin pickup"?

----------


## Emanuelxxx

@Stormreaver

why u have so a big inventory?

----------


## prrovoss

> @Stormreaver
> 
> why u have so a big inventory?


well, maybe its his chest  :Big Grin:

----------


## sed-

> what is "goblin pickup"?


from the puzzle ring it picks up 14items and chance of legand or rare, that way you can make sure before you leave the game if he is close to feed him items to get him to pop. it will also help see how many rares//legands come from him.

----------


## Saah

Would love to see the statistics data about Legendary drops, which items drops in which act and, maybe, also "torment only yes/no" (meaning, that item was never detected in difficlties below torment) column for each, in format, like:

Scorn - Act 1 - Any
Mempo - Act 3 - Any
etc.

column1 is leg name
column2 is act, if that leg never dropped anywhere else
column3 is difficulty, either Any or Torment

also all Legendary items can be categorized by Type (Two-handers, One-handers, Boots, etc.)
and listed in alphabetical order within their types
leg name could be an URL to it in an armory

PS
maybe i was too casual and unlucky, if i really beliewe, that leg drops may be restricted by act, but thats just my casual experience

----------


## Stormreaver

Ok, another small update to the image:

- changed *bonus damage* to *bonus elemental damage/bar*
- changed *grayed out* to *darkened*.
- added a small disclaimer to the ilvl section.




Link: *https://i.imgur.com/rPERxKE.jpg*


Any feedback or suggestions are welcome.





> @Stormreaver
> why u have so a big inventory?


That is my stash  :Smile:

----------


## aiTMaster

Hey

Can you use this for multiboxing too?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hey
> 
> Can you use this for multiboxing too?


no you can't

----------


## cocaineinmyeurethra

Is there a way to make only imperial+ gems to be highlighted on the ground?

----------


## headman

> Is there a way to make only imperial+ gems to be highlighted on the ground?


Just change it in the "ui_default_actors_items_xml". open it, scroll down to the end and change this 

keywords="groups=gems_high|gems_high_x1"

to that 

keywords="groups=gems_high_x1"






> Any feedback or suggestions are welcome.


The shield bonus is missing, i mean the number under your HP if you use the passiv´s "Galvanizing Ward" or "Dominance" as a sorc

I know its something char specific, but its there ;-)

----------


## tehpanta

Could you please make the default ntp server not a hostname but its actual IP address? I still seem to be having a problem starting up the hud because of the ntp failure. (i have written it several times). It is not a firewall/router issue, nor windows issue. It is simply because the ntp server you used is unavailable most of the time in my location. 

Or to add a field to config xml where one can override the default ntp server setting maybe? I really miss the hud  :Frown:

----------


## toschi1

hi KillerJohn

plz disable Demonic Vessel as "normal chest". drops nothing after the hotfix are now the same us Vase

----------


## xkellettx

It's awesome thanks  :Big Grin: ,
also what do you get for being a contributor (I saw things about contributor/donator status, but couldn't find anything in the manual about it).

----------


## KillerJohn

> hi KillerJohn
> 
> plz disable Demonic Vessel as "normal chest". drops nothing after the hotfix are now the same us Vase


done in next release. which will come a bit later because we are in the middle of UI redesign of HUD...




> It's awesome thanks ,
> also what do you get for being a contributor (I saw things about contributor/donator status, but couldn't find anything in the manual about it).


it was 1.5 years ago. contributor status no longer exists.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Could you please make the default ntp server not a hostname but its actual IP address? I still seem to be having a problem starting up the hud because of the ntp failure. (i have written it several times). It is not a firewall/router issue, nor windows issue. It is simply because the ntp server you used is unavailable most of the time in my location. 
> 
> Or to add a field to config xml where one can override the default ntp server setting maybe? I really miss the hud


you are saying neither of "time-a.nist.gov" or "2.europe.pool.ntp.org" does not work for you? are you kidding?

----------


## tehpanta

> you are saying neither of "time-a.nist.gov" or "2.europe.pool.ntp.org" does not work for you? are you kidding?


2.europe.pool.ntp.org works (i.e. tracert will complete and trace the whole route to the server), but hud doesnt start (logfile contains ntp sync error as follows):

2014.04.05 01:36:00.238	ntptime query failed, exiting (error: System.Net.Sockets.SocketException (0x80004005): A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond
at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.Receive(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size, SocketFlags socketFlags)
at ws.framework.wsNTP.GetNetworkTime(IPEndPoint , String , Boolean )
at ws.framework.wsNTP.GetNetworkTime(String ntpServer, Boolean UTC, String& ErrorMessage))

time-a.nist.gov doesnt work (trace ends somewhere at alter core provider).

----------


## Symb1ote

I can not start this program, it enjoyed before and everything was fine. What to do?
Here is my log:
2014.04.05 12:17:53.154	unhandled exception (SharpDX.SharpDXException: HRESULT: [0x80004002], Module: [General], ApiCode: [E_NOINTERFACE/No such interface supported], Message: Интерфейс не поддерживается

в SharpDX.Result.CheckError()
в SharpDX.Direct3D10.D3D10.CreateDeviceAndSwapChain1(Adapter adapterRef, DriverType driverType, IntPtr software, DeviceCreationFlags flags, FeatureLevel hardwareLevel, Int32 sDKVersion, SwapChainDescription& swapChainDescRef, SwapChain& swapChainOut, Device1& deviceOut)
в SharpDX.Direct3D10.Device1.CreateWithSwapChain(DriverType driverType, DeviceCreationFlags flags, SwapChainDescription swapChainDescription, FeatureLevel featureLevel, Device1& device, SwapChain& swapChain)
в ..( )
в ...ctor( Engine, Boolean Enabled)
в ..( )
в ...ctor(Boolean , Boolean , Boolean , String[] )
в ...ctor(String[] ))

----------


## KillerJohn

> I can not start this program, it enjoyed before and everything was fine. What to do?
> Here is my log:
> 2014.04.05 12:17:53.154	unhandled exception (SharpDX.SharpDXException: HRESULT: [0x80004002], Module: [General], ApiCode: [E_NOINTERFACE/No such interface supported], Message: Интерфейс не поддерживается
> 
> в SharpDX.Result.CheckError()
> в SharpDX.Direct3D10.D3D10.CreateDeviceAndSwapChain1(Adapter adapterRef, DriverType driverType, IntPtr software, DeviceCreationFlags flags, FeatureLevel hardwareLevel, Int32 sDKVersion, SwapChainDescription& swapChainDescRef, SwapChain& swapChainOut, Device1& deviceOut)
> в SharpDX.Direct3D10.Device1.CreateWithSwapChain(DriverType driverType, DeviceCreationFlags flags, SwapChainDescription swapChainDescription, FeatureLevel featureLevel, Device1& device, SwapChain& swapChain)
> в ..( )
> в ...ctor( Engine, Boolean Enabled)
> ...


you enjoyed before? HUD requires Windows 7 + DirectX since months.

----------


## Symb1ote

> you enjoyed before? HUD requires Windows 7 + DirectX since months.


Yes, the version used on the Diablo 3 1.0.8. I then had the windows 8 x64 (still use it) + DirectX most recent update.

----------


## Sphenoidalis

Hey Guys,

i got a question. Im currently updated TH and my problem is, that every yellow item is highlighted on the ground. Is that intended? Or is something wrong with TH.
Greets 
Spheno

----------


## akaDnice

Nice work, enjoying this.

----------


## Galaxan

> Hey Guys,
> 
> i got a question. Im currently updated TH and my problem is, that every yellow item is highlighted on the ground. Is that intended? Or is something wrong with TH.
> Greets 
> Spheno


Pretty sure that's intended, at least it's happening to me too so...

----------


## neoark

Two Exceptions on last version:




> 014.04.05 08:10:51.951	StatTracker file is damaged: C:\Users\Test\Downloads\TurboHUD 14.4.2.1\stat_tracker\TEST#1_total.xml (System.Xml.XmlException: Root element is missing.
> at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(Exception e)
> at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ParseDocumentContent()
> at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Read()
> at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Read()
> at System.Xml.XmlReader.ReadToFollowing(String name)
> at ws.framework.wsConfig.Load(XmlReader )
> at ws.framework.wsConfig.Load(String )
> at ..( , String ))





> 2014.04.05 08:39:13.721	collect exception (System.IO.IOException: The process cannot access the file 'C:\Users\Test\Downloads\TurboHUD 14.4.2.1\stat_tracker\TEST#1_total.xml' because it is being used by another process.
> at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)
> at System.IO.FileStream.Init(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, Int32 rights, Boolean useRights, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, SECURITY_ATTRIBUTES secAttrs, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy, Boolean useLongPath, Boolean checkHost)
> at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)
> at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, Boolean useAsync)
> at System.Xml.XmlWriterSettings.CreateWriter(String outputFileName)
> at System.Xml.XmlWriter.Create(String outputFileName, XmlWriterSettings settings)
> at ws.framework.wsConfig.SaveAs(String )
> at ..( )
> ...

----------


## Emanuelxxx

Hi,

i see if i close my Diablo 3 left down near Version stand "can't delete ur battletag". What mean whit this??

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hi,
> 
> i see if i close my Diablo 3 left down near Version stand "can't delete ur battletag". What mean whit this??


it says "detect", not "delete"...

----------


## KillerJohn

> Two Exceptions on last version:


tell your virus scanner to do not **** up the files next to HUD...
the issue is similar to this: http://tortoisesvn.net/faq.html#inuse

----------


## vchrion

So i have been using TH for a long time now, but suddenly my hud stopped working, Log:
2014.04.06 12:21:32.401	ntptime query failed, exiting (error: System.Net.Sockets.SocketException (0x80004005): A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond
at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.Receive(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size, SocketFlags socketFlags)
at ws.framework.wsNTP.GetNetworkTime(IPEndPoint , String , Boolean )
at ws.framework.wsNTP.GetNetworkTime(String ntpServer, Boolean UTC, String& ErrorMessage))

i hope you can help me out John i really appreciate your work in keeping the hud up to date 

Chrion

----------


## KillerJohn

> So i have been using TH for a long time now, but suddenly my hud stopped working, Log:
> 2014.04.06 12:21:32.401	ntptime query failed, exiting (error: System.Net.Sockets.SocketException (0x80004005): A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond
> at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.Receive(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size, SocketFlags socketFlags)
> at ws.framework.wsNTP.GetNetworkTime(IPEndPoint , String , Boolean )
> at ws.framework.wsNTP.GetNetworkTime(String ntpServer, Boolean UTC, String& ErrorMessage))
> 
> i hope you can help me out John i really appreciate your work in keeping the hud up to date 
> 
> Chrion


wtf... I just cant understand why NTP is failing so much...

----------


## vchrion

no, and i have never had any problems with it, i have been playing with the recent version a lot :S

----------


## xkellettx

Hey I'm just wondering what the chances are to get banned, I have play with hacks, mods, and uis that violate the ToS(on different games). I usually find it to where the uis are extremely low chance at getting banned but still of course possible(if you change the name of the folder and the exe and put it in a harder to find place). Does it remain true with this ui mod?

----------


## Saah

renaming or hiding files or folders, technically, can not guarantee 100% chance to not get banned
although instead of banning (with warning) people, who use memory writing (bot-users), they made everything valuable to be BoA

----------


## nommi

I'm new to TH, I've just tried out TH but the HUD doesnt seem to appear, is there a hotkey I'm missing? I read the log and it seemed fine, no errors and it found my character,map,and difficulty. Can someone help me out?

----------


## cocaineinmyeurethra

> I'm new to TH, I've just tried out TH but the HUD doesnt seem to appear, is there a hotkey I'm missing? I read the log and it seemed fine, no errors and it found my character,map,and difficulty. Can someone help me out?


There was just a minipatch to Diablo 3, so I assume it automatically disables itself since the versions dont match up, you will have to wait for a TH update most likely before it works again.

----------


## Dolphe

> wtf... I just cant understand why NTP is failing so much...


Have you tried a Web-socket (sending user agent as parameter), instead of an UDP socket? If they don't have port-forward then UDP socket will be blocked.

----------


## Nytr0g3n

Cant wait for the new version  :Smile:

----------


## xkellettx

> renaming or hiding files or folders, technically, can not guarantee 100% chance to not get banned
> although instead of banning (with warning) people, who use memory writing (bot-users), they made everything valuable to be BoA


yeah I understand that, and wait they give warnings?

----------


## iispyderii

```
REG_MANA, REG_AP, REG_FURY, REG_SPIRIT, REG_HATRED, REG_DISC
```

Could we get REG_WRATH in there too? Looking for shields with +wrath gen on them. Otherwise, great work.

----------


## tehpanta

> Have you tried a Web-socket (sending user agent as parameter), instead of an UDP socket? If they don't have port-forward then UDP socket will be blocked.


It probably is not a forwarding problem at all. At least not in my case. More likely problems with routing on core network than anything else (aside from user-side firewalls and such of course). I have ports for NTP forwarded all the way to my ISP...and different NTP servers work just fine (from my testing). Just the one used in turbohud as a default is somehow not reachable (and the trace ends somewhere in Europe on some active network switch on the core network, not in the infrastructure of my ISP).

Solution would be to put an additional parameter to config.xml, where default ntp server would be specified. Hence users, such as myself, can change it, if the default ntp server is not reachable  :Frown: 

I know its a hassle, I wouldnt think of adding such a parameter myself, since ntp is a common service and honestly, there is no real reason the ntp server chosen should be unreachable  :Frown:

----------


## DiabloFan

Setting a specific elemental type in pickit seems to be broken, whereas using sdmg_any works fine. I'm using this item to test it:




Using a parameter of



```
bracers = sdmg_f+1
```

results in: 


Using a parameter of 



```
bracers = sdmg_any+1
```

results in:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Setting a specific elemental type in pickit seems to be broken, whereas using sdmg_any works fine. I'm using this item to test it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using a parameter of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will check it, thanks for reporting!

----------


## zahnen

First of all, I, like so many others, had issues with transparency when I first installed Turbohud. I "ghetto fixed" most of it by disabling pretty much every transparency in the config file but I also lost a ton of functionality. I tried all the fixes in this thread. Eventually what I discovered is that my Windows Theme was the issue. I changed it from Basic to Win7 Theme and it fixed all the transparency issues (black circle while moving, blacked out mini map, etc). So if anyone else is in the same boat as me - try changing your windows theme under "personalize" in control panel. What your looking for is the annoying semi-transparent task bar and windows. But I'm willing accept the eye soar in windows to use this wonderful piece of software.

Second - I just wanted to say THANK YOU! Clearly your blood, sweat, and tears have gone into this project and you have stuck with it for so long. I'm not only incredibly impressed with your perseverance and talent, but also most thankful that you have shared it with us.

----------


## KillerJohn

> I'm new to TH, I've just tried out TH but the HUD doesnt seem to appear, is there a hotkey I'm missing? I read the log and it seemed fine, no errors and it found my character,map,and difficulty. Can someone help me out?


read the manual. and do not run HUD in fullscreen mode. and run HUD as administrator  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> First of all, I, like so many others, had issues with transparency when I first installed Turbohud. I "ghetto fixed" most of it by disabling pretty much every transparency in the config file but I also lost a ton of functionality. I tried all the fixes in this thread. Eventually what I discovered is that my Windows Theme was the issue. I changed it from Basic to Win7 Theme and it fixed all the transparency issues (black circle while moving, blacked out mini map, etc). So if anyone else is in the same boat as me - try changing your windows theme under "personalize" in control panel. What your looking for is the annoying semi-transparent task bar and windows. But I'm willing accept the eye soar in windows to use this wonderful piece of software.
> 
> Second - I just wanted to say THANK YOU! Clearly your blood, sweat, and tears have gone into this project and you have stuck with it for so long. I'm not only incredibly impressed with your perseverance and talent, but also most thankful that you have shared it with us.


Thanks for sharing your solution! I added it to the OP.

----------


## Nytr0g3n

Any chance of giving us a little preview of the new UI design?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Any chance of giving us a little preview of the new UI design?


there is not too much done yet. I'm currently making design plans... And I'm busy with other features too...

EDIT: okay, a teaser:

(you should thank the address for enigma32  :Smile:  )

----------


## pepe2c

> there is not too much done yet. I'm currently making design plans... And I'm busy with other features too...
> 
> EDIT: okay, a teaser:
> 
> (you should thank the address for enigma32  )


**** yea! finally!!! i love you!! =P

----------


## kneeki

Firstly, thanks for this! I really enjoy using your mod!

I was curious if it was possible to use custom .png's in the UI? So, instead of having a square box as a frame, we could make our own graphics and import them?

----------


## nommi

> read the manual. and do not run HUD in fullscreen mode. and run HUD as administrator


I followed everything in the manual and still nothing have changed for me, when I tried to open it it loads for a couple seconds and switches to d3 with no change. I also ran it both in administrator and Windows xp sp3 compatible mode as well as the transparency steps in OP and still no luck. I don't even see the black things the other members are talking about, but I can still see the hud process running in the background in task manager.

I'm Win7 x64, running 1920x1080 windows(fullscreen) mode.

----------


## nommi

So funny thing happened, I actually got the Hud to appear by turning desktop composition off, but I also got to see the black circle everyone is talking about. So now i tried to fix the black circle bug with steps in OP and I'm back to having no hud at all again(desktop composition is turned on as a result)......

I'm lost again

----------


## bongrips4jesus

> So funny thing happened, I actually got the Hud to appear by turning desktop composition off, but I also got to see the black circle everyone is talking about. So now i tried to fix the black circle bug with steps in OP and I'm back to having no hud at all again(desktop composition is turned on as a result)......
> 
> I'm lost again


Out of curiosity your Desktop Window Manager service isn't disabled is it (dwm.exe in the process list)? I was having the same problems with getting the HUD to show up at all in Win7 x64 even with Desktop Composition turned on. It turned out Aero was giving me troubles because the Desktop Window Manager service wasn't enabling itself. I haven't had a problem since I turned it on.

----------


## nommi

dwn is enabled : (

----------


## flavaflaav

In the bottom left, where it displays the HUD version number, next to that in red text it says "Exceptions (3)". What does that mean? Sorry if this was explained somewhere, I didn't have time to thoroughly search when posting this.

----------


## KillerJohn

> I followed everything in the manual and still nothing have changed for me, when I tried to open it it loads for a couple seconds and switches to d3 with no change. I also ran it both in administrator and Windows xp sp3 compatible mode as well as the transparency steps in OP and still no luck. I don't even see the black things the other members are talking about, but I can still see the hud process running in the background in task manager.
> 
> I'm Win7 x64, running 1920x1080 windows(fullscreen) mode.


turning off desktop composition is the BAD solution. the real problem is somewhere else. did you tried running D3 in windowed mode? Try it. And drop me a screenshot in a PM.

----------


## ch053n

How do I open the Inventory like shown in the screenshot?

Thanks

----------


## Sphenoidalis

Thats just an example of how it looks with those "keep it" edges, greeyed out items and so on. You cant open it that way.

MfG
Spheno

----------


## ch053n

Tho the inventory is shown vertically and I could have sworn I had it open like that by accident when first running it.

----------


## Sphenoidalis

I think your mind played a trick on you. There is no way to open the inventory this way. At least to my knowledge.
The only way you can open/hide some objekts are Numpad 1-4. But no inventory by that. Just hiding some features with that.

MfG
Spheno

----------


## KillerJohn

spolier: the new default theme is insane, and R3peat's custom theme will be added to TurboHUD (ofc with theme switching support)

----------


## flavaflaav

Today's patch (2.0.4.23119) has rendered the current version inop. Patiently awaiting the update! Keep up the good work!

----------


## KillerJohn

> Today's patch (2.0.4.23119) has rendered the current version inop. Patiently awaiting the update! Keep up the good work!


I need the patch first (playing on EU), and then I can fix. Later (1-2 days, by mself) or sooner (a few hours, basen on enigma32's work)

----------


## nadner

I feel naked without TurboHUD

----------


## Stormreaver

> dwn is enabled : (


I had a similar problem with previous version:
- THUD would work in the background but I would see no UI.
- Turning Desktop Composition off (which is obviously not the solution) did let the UI to actually show, which only indicates there is a problem in the GFX/DX/Aero/DMW somewhere.
- When I realised that I had 2 gfx cards on my laptop, my solution back then was was to force the program via Nvidia CP to run on on the integrated Intel card instead of the Nvidia one.
- However, the latest version of the THUD required nothing to run properly except admin. Go figure  :Smile: 




> I feel naked without TurboHUD


Yea D3 is unplayable without THUD  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> I had a similar problem with previous version:
> - THUD would work in the background but I would see no UI.
> - Turning Desktop Composition off (which is obviously not the solution) did let the UI to actually show, which only indicates there is a problem in the GFX/DX/Aero/DMW somewhere.
> - When I realised that I had 2 gfx cards on my laptop, my solution back then was was to force the program via Nvidia CP to run on on the integrated Intel card instead of the Nvidia one.
> - However, the latest version of the THUD required nothing to run properly except admin. Go figure 
> 
> 
> Yea D3 is unplayable without THUD


again: it is funny, because the "DX engine" inside HUD didn't changed in the last 4-5 months  :Smile: 

bah, D3 is playable, but it feels you are blind and somebody cut down your ears too  :Smile: 

Since I'm living in EU, HUD will be always unavailable for US players ~12-18 hours after US is patched. We still have to wait 13 hours from now (or more...) to get the patch...

----------


## nadner

> again: it is funny, because the "DX engine" inside HUD didn't changed in the last 4-5 months 
> 
> bah, D3 is playable, but it feels you are blind and somebody cut down your ears too 
> 
> Since I'm living in EU, HUD will be always unavailable for US players ~12-18 hours after US is patched. We still have to wait 13 hours from now (or more...) to get the patch...


I can wait such a good Mod.

----------


## itsamario

> Since I'm living in EU, HUD will be always unavailable for US players ~12-18 hours after US is patched. We still have to wait 13 hours from now (or more...) to get the patch...


I've always wondered about this, isn't it possible to change your region in the launcher? If you have the space, you could also install battle.net on a virtual machine and put the US copy of D3 on there.

----------


## AngelsAdvance

This is more of a feature request that I've seen come up in a few of the replies in this thread, but is it difficult to add support for multiboxing / multiple D3 instances?

Before 2.0.4 I could run turbohud while running multiple instances of D3 but it would do weird things, like it would pull in the data from all of the D3 instances rather than just the one on my main screen. Is there a way that I can launch Turbohud only for the main screen instance of D3 rather than all 4 instances?

----------


## nadner

> I've always wondered about this, isn't it possible to change your region in the launcher? If you have the space, you could also install battle.net on a virtual machine and put the US copy of D3 on there.


He might need data on lvl 70s or something

----------


## KillerJohn

> This is more of a feature request that I've seen come up in a few of the replies in this thread, but is it difficult to add support for multiboxing / multiple D3 instances?
> 
> Before 2.0.4 I could run turbohud while running multiple instances of D3 but it would do weird things, like it would pull in the data from all of the D3 instances rather than just the one on my main screen. Is there a way that I can launch Turbohud only for the main screen instance of D3 rather than all 4 instances?


TurboHUD does not support multibox, sorry.

----------


## KillerJohn

> He might need data on lvl 70s or something


nope, I'm just a bit tired. 0:25 here and I already have the offsets but the patch came on a very wrong day, because the current version of HUD is only a release candidate. A lot of UI is already rewritten, R3peat is problably not ready with his theme, and the theme selector option is not even implemented. I have to sleep and wait for tomorrow's path on EU and in the meanwhile I have to finalize the theme support, negotiate with R3peat about his theme, test, test, test, etc.

And I have to change the offsets, test internal field changes, rebuild all of HUD's databases about items, scenes, areas, skills, everything.

----------


## AngelsAdvance

> TurboHUD does not support multibox, sorry.


Okay thanks for the reply. I'm sure it's not that popular of a feature request but if you ever figure out how to select which instance of D3 you want to connect TurboHud to I would love to use it.

----------


## flavaflaav

> nope, I'm just a bit tired. 0:25 here and I already have the offsets but the patch came on a very wrong day, because the current version of HUD is only a release candidate. A lot of UI is already rewritten, R3peat is problably not ready with his theme, and the theme selector option is not even implemented. I have to sleep and wait for tomorrow's path on EU and in the meanwhile I have to finalize the theme support, negotiate with R3peat about his theme, test, test, test, etc.
> 
> And I have to change the offsets, test internal field changes, rebuild all of HUD's databases about items, scenes, areas, skills, everything.


Does this mean we should expect a few days before the new version is up and ready for DL?

----------


## pepe2c

i have nightmares about the day w all get banned 4 using turbohud, still... cant stop using it xD

----------


## KillerJohn

> Does this mean we should expect a few days before the new version is up and ready for DL?


HUD for 1.0.4 is done. Now going to sleep and test when EU is up. Can't test on US, because I have 1x level 1 character there... And the beta team is from EU too, so everybody is already sleeping now... (2:02 AM here, and my kids will wake me up at 6 AM to watch cartoons before daycare)

----------


## sed-

> HUD for 1.0.4 is done. Now going to sleep and test when EU is up. Can't test on US, because I have 1x level 1 character there... And the beta team is from EU too, so everybody is already sleeping now... (2:02 AM here, and my kids will wake me up at 6 AM to watch cartoons before daycare)


i can help with beta testing if you like, i use to beta test bots//hacks

----------


## cocaineinmyeurethra

Preliminary report from US: "TurboHud cannot read D3 memory. Please use compatible D3 client and run as administrator"

EDIT: just misread your post, I assumed that you released it, but I see you didn't. Ignore me.

----------


## flavaflaav

> HUD for 1.0.4 is done. Now going to sleep and test when EU is up. Can't test on US, because I have 1x level 1 character there... And the beta team is from EU too, so everybody is already sleeping now... (2:02 AM here, and my kids will wake me up at 6 AM to watch cartoons before daycare)


That's cool. It really does make a world of difference in gameplay for me. Thanks for all you've done!

----------


## diwas

Yeah I'd be for helping you test.

----------


## Xosmos

KillerJohn, first off, amazing work. Seriously, I can't even imagine how much time this must take, and I applaud your work. 

At any rate, now that they buffed mat drops with 2.0.4, I found that one of the best ways to farm them is to go to specific bounties that are guaranteed to have elites which drop the mats. Also, there are some bounties that are great for getting gold (eg. clear the hell rift) or are otherwise noteworthy. I find myself entering and leaving games quite often just looking for specific bounties. Is it possible to read the memory to determine which bounties have spawned. With the appropriate elements, I can customize the UI to show me all bounties that I want to farm quickly each time i start a new game. Thanks.

----------


## itsamario

> KillerJohn, first off, amazing work. Seriously, I can't even imagine how much time this must take, and I applaud your work. 
> 
> At any rate, now that they buffed mat drops with 2.0.4, I found that one of the best ways to farm them is to go to specific bounties that are guaranteed to have elites which drop the mats. Also, there are some bounties that are great for getting gold (eg. clear the hell rift) or are otherwise noteworthy. I find myself entering and leaving games quite often just looking for specific bounties. Is it possible to read the memory to determine which bounties have spawned. With the appropriate elements, I can customize the UI to show me all bounties that I want to farm quickly each time i start a new game. Thanks.


Great suggestion!

Another suggestion, demonic vessels have been nerfed to have the same loot table as vases now, so they need to be changed to no longer show up as chests on the minimap (or at all).

----------


## R3peat

> nope, I'm just a bit tired. 0:25 here and I already have the offsets but the patch came on a very wrong day, because the current version of HUD is only a release candidate. A lot of UI is already rewritten, R3peat is problably not ready with his theme, and the theme selector option is not even implemented. I have to sleep and wait for tomorrow's path on EU and in the meanwhile I have to finalize the theme support, negotiate with R3peat about his theme, test, test, test, etc.
> 
> And I have to change the offsets, test internal field changes, rebuild all of HUD's databases about items, scenes, areas, skills, everything.


Nooooo and now everybody will hate me :P

But hope everbody understand that I'm just a nerd and I have to play da gaimz  :Smile:  but I will finish my theme asap
Have some great ideas for V 1.1

----------


## toschi1

Help me plz KillerJohn 
I am blind  :Smile: 

P.S Moin R3peat  :Smile:

----------


## JhonnyB

> Help me plz KillerJohn 
> I am blind 
> 
> P.S Moin R3peat


Von mir auch ein Moin Moin !!

Hello @ all.

Sleep well and take you time to finish and test the Hud KJ.

----------


## DD2Shop

2.04 compatible version somewhere?

----------


## KillerJohn

> 2.04 compatible version somewhere?


massive tests are pending now + I'll talk with R3peat

----------


## Sphenoidalis

_Read the posts! 
No he is currently working on the new version._ 

Edit: Nevermind. KJ was quicker than me...

Greets Spheno

----------


## DD2Shop

Great!  :Smile:  thx.

----------


## itsmylife

> 2.04 compatible version somewhere?


Yes - on the machines of KJ and all the testers I guess.

@KJ:
I have a suggestion. In OP add to "What TurboHUD doesn't do, and will never do:" in the same big, fat letters *MULTIBOXING*
Maybe this will stop the ongoing question for multiboxing solutions.

And take your time to finish your work AND teach your kids to watch cartoons on their own  :Smile:  No need to get up that early

----------


## Nolzad

I am blindddd, I can't see shit anymore hahaha  :Big Grin:  When will the 2.0.4 TurboHUD come out? I can't stay blind like this! :P

----------


## Rakunvar

> Yes - on the machines of KJ and all the testers I guess.
> 
> @KJ:
> I have a suggestion. In OP add to "What TurboHUD doesn't do, and will never do:" in the same big, fat letters *MULTIBOXING*
> Maybe this will stop the ongoing question for multiboxing solutions.
> 
> And take your time to finish your work AND teach your kids to watch cartoons on their own  No need to get up that early


You can use turbohud multiboxing all you need to do is in ISBOXER Tookit go to Windows layout, the window layout you use, Regions, and click on each window 1-4+ and turn Always on Top mode to off, as you alternate thru windows it will work. Currently it wont till its updated of course but It does work.

----------


## Hypnotika89

I know this i a stupid question, but:

How high is the chance of getting banned for this ? I used the Manglebot for a long time but it dosnt read the memory of diablo.

Does Blizz even care ?


Edit: haven't read a ban report since 2013

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## itsmylife

> I know this i a stupid question, but:
> 
> How high is the chance of getting banned for this ? I used the Manglebot for a long time but it dosnt read the memory of diablo.
> 
> Does Blizz even care ?
> 
> 
> Edit: haven't read a ban report since 2013
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


No ban reported till now.
Also I'm not banned yet though I use THud since the early days  :Smile:

----------


## Hypnotika89

> No ban reported till now.
> Also I'm not banned yet though I use THud since the early days


Thanks for the quick answer. Since im flagged as a botter, i shouldn't care anymore i guess.

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## KillerJohn

> I know this i a stupid question, but:
> 
> How high is the chance of getting banned for this ? I used the Manglebot for a long time but it dosnt read the memory of diablo.
> 
> Does Blizz even care ?
> 
> 
> Edit: haven't read a ban report since 2013
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


if you used a 30 sec/run bot for long time, then I guess your should not worry about getting a ban for HUD...

----------


## pepe2c

> I know this i a stupid question, but:
> 
> How high is the chance of getting banned for this ? I used the Manglebot for a long time but it dosnt read the memory of diablo.
> 
> Does Blizz even care ?
> 
> 
> Edit: haven't read a ban report since 2013
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


Be cool but be carefull kid... the same happened with PQR, a WoW program.... no1 got banned untill ALL of us got baned at the same time.....

----------


## arviherlevi

> Be cool but be carefull kid... the same happened with PQR, a WoW program.... no1 got banned untill ALL of us got baned at the same time.....


same for me with D2. Unfortunately that's usually how it works.

----------


## tehpanta

KJ could you possibly address those ntp problems I mentioned earlier in the upcomming version? I know its asking much and will understand if "no" is an answer. I just cant play with thud from ros release and I miss it greatly  :Smile:  

Cheers for all the work you do non-theless  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Be cool but be carefull kid... the same happened with PQR, a WoW program.... no1 got banned untill ALL of us got baned at the same time.....


yeah, it has a possibility  :Smile:  Like D2loader was banned. (however I feel myself in a bit better position, because HUD does not interact with D3's process, so maybe they will not start to implement magical memory-read detection stuff ESPECIALLY IF THEY DON'T BAN ALL OF THOSE BOTTERS...)

----------


## KillerJohn

> KJ could you possibly address those ntp problems I mentioned earlier in the upcomming version? I know its asking much and will understand if "no" is an answer. I just cant play with thud from ros release and I miss it greatly  
> 
> Cheers for all the work you do non-theless


you have 20 minutes to tell me if the following NTP server are accessible from your PC, or not:
- pool.ntp.org
- north-america.pool.ntp.org
- 2.europe.pool.ntp.org
- time-a.nist.gov

Currently this is the order how HUD try to query the NTP time.

----------


## Hosteleria

Any chance of beeing released today?

Good job KJ  :Smile:

----------


## Karapuzov

> you have 20 minutes to tell me if the following NTP server are accessible from your PC, or not:
> - pool.ntp.org
> - north-america.pool.ntp.org
> - 2.europe.pool.ntp.org
> - time-a.nist.gov
> 
> Currently this is the order how HUD try to query the NTP time.


this servers doesn't work(

----------


## KillerJohn

> this servers doesn't work(


well, those cover 99% of the world, so I'm not sure what can I do here...

edit: you should test with this: http://www.ntp-time-server.com/ntp-server-tool.html




> Any chance of beeing released today?
> 
> Good job KJ


I'm a bit lack of testers now, but I'm doing everything what I can alone.

----------


## sed-

> well, those cover 99% of the world, so I'm not sure what can I do here...
> 
> edit: you should test with this: NTP Server Tool | Galleon Systems
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit lack of testers now, but I'm doing everything what I can alone.


i offered to test it  :Wink:

----------


## Devinee

> Be cool but be carefull kid... the same happened with PQR, a WoW program.... no1 got banned untill ALL of us got baned at the same time.....


well as i remember no1 got banned for using mmBBQ in the old days (maybe a few for using the zoom hack). in d2 i never got banned for using a maphack but i read 2-3 times about maphackers got banned so i dont understand why people who use the same hack like me get banned but not me? maybe they also used other tools or blizz just forgot me

i wouldn't say thud is safe but PQR is a bot who does the same thing over and over again.

----------


## akihabara

If you need another tester, im here. And my brother too :P

----------


## DeadlyDragon

If you need a hand i am more than happy to help

----------


## Syncness

Lots of people are probably more than happy to test it for you.

----------


## haxxie

Yepp, add me to the list of people offering to help ;D

----------


## alucard1

> Lots of people are probably more than happy to test it for you.


No kidding, Maybe if he provided some information on what he may require as a tester it may help speed things along.

But, it will get done when it gets done, for now... just farming hell rifts for cash.

----------


## Nolzad

Yes I would help too!  :Smile: 

I VOLUNTEER AS TRIBUTE!

----------


## Hosteleria

I hope all of you understand that testing is not "Ill use TH before everyone else", but means you having a chance of getting banned if it's detected now  :Smile:

----------


## Zeuskk

I would be very happy to help u in testing, just let me know.  :Smile:

----------


## sunwind

Wait for the new version, thanks for the work!!

----------


## Robert Ruhland

Great ADDON as id like to call this...the 1 thing id like to add is ...if streamers like GAMERHOUSE can use LootAlert for leg drops and exp per hr stuff like that and its legal as they say and blizz hasnt banned them...i dont see why this is any different in that matter...this is more of an addon like WoW's addons...just everything is implemented into 1 as u have done instead of 20 diff ones. Keep up the great work though and hope u get everything figured out for a new patch.

----------


## KillerJohn

Wow guys, I got lots of PMs about people would like to betatest HUD. Well, there are problems about that.
1) my very close beta test team is closed. Too much people would cause chaos. The "beta team" includes enigma32 (the great reverse engineer guy), R3peat (The Pro Player), and the best HC player I (or anybody) ever saw. The current situation is not a big deal, it doesn't happen too much that everybody is afk  :Smile: 
2) Currently I'm trying to arrange here - on Ownedcore - to get an own subforum for HUD. Hopefully not under "bots and programs" because people scare shit when they hear "bots". I already PM'd a super moderator. He will try to contact to the admins about my request. I got no response yet.

In case we can get an own subforum, with stickies for manual, theming/modding, requests/ideas, bugreports, etc then I don't see any reason to not open a beta topic for public beta tests. Of course the main rule of beta testing: every single beta build has to be tested on a clean install, and the release candidates on the previous stable. We will see, be patient!

----------


## KillerJohn

*14.4.9.1 STABLE for Diablo III 2.0.4.23119*
NOTE: *a clean install (into an empty folder) is REQUIRED*, otherwise you have to update the following files (only for experts): TurboHUD.exe (obviously), \config\ui_*.xml
NOTE: theme switching feature is postponed for the next week
- added: Nephalem Rift status (% and killed monster count) (\config\ui_defaults_labels_utility.xml)
- added: new NTP servers
- fixed: Act 4 shrines
- fixed: minor bugs
- Demonic Vessel is no longer a "normal chest"
- removed: zones
- added: "activators" will allow users to show/hide groups of UI elements with mouse, instead of hotkeys
- changed: completely redesigned experience bar (top) and run stats (bottom right)
- added: new attribute processor: reg_wrath and max_wrath

----------


## haxxie

Aww yes, let's get farming!

----------


## travis2861

Hey KillerJohn, I just wanted to say thanks for all your hard work on this! I didn't realize until yesterday just how much I relied on TurboHUD, but after playing without it for a few hours, I can say that I never want to do that again  :Stick Out Tongue:  Anyways, thanks again for all the hard work!

----------


## SciFi

thank you so much for your hard work
can't play without it

----------


## Zeuskk

Thank You so much for new version and your (and beta testers) great work! Playing Diablo with TurboHUD is so great thanks to You  :Smile:  Cheers!

Btw. Could u update damage calculations for some specific spells? There was a lots of changes to the specific spell's damage etc. Would be grateful  :Smile:

----------


## Alvestam

Thanks dude, i cant play Diablo 3 without this.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Thank You so much for new version and your (and beta testers) great work! Playing Diablo with TurboHUD is so great thanks to You  Cheers!
> 
> Btw. Could u update damage calculations for some specific spells? There was a lots of changes to the specific spell's damage etc. Would be grateful


ahh you mean 2.0.4? bahhhhhhh I completely forgot that  :Frown:

----------


## dimmie

can u guys help me plz? i used turboHud alot but now i allways get kicked out of the D3 window back to my desktop when TurboHud is running  :Frown: 

2014.04.09 18:10:58.265	ntptime query success: lag=80ms, diff=2186ms
2014.04.09 18:10:58.760	loading hero classes
2014.04.09 18:10:58.766	loading powers
2014.04.09 18:10:58.800	loading configuration
2014.04.09 18:10:58.801 config.xml
2014.04.09 18:10:58.876 ui_debug.xml
2014.04.09 18:10:58.887 ui_default_actors.xml
2014.04.09 18:10:58.896 ui_default_actors_items.xml
2014.04.09 18:10:58.903 ui_default_actors_monsters.xml
2014.04.09 18:10:58.908 ui_default_actors_monsters_affix.xml
2014.04.09 18:10:58.921 ui_default_circles.xml
2014.04.09 18:10:58.923 ui_default_circles_examples.xml
2014.04.09 18:10:58.923 ui_default_labels_attributes.xml
2014.04.09 18:10:58.935 ui_default_labels_ball_of_health.xml
2014.04.09 18:10:58.937 ui_default_labels_ball_of_resource.xml
2014.04.09 18:10:58.943 ui_default_labels_damage_bonus.xml
2014.04.09 18:10:58.945 ui_default_labels_expbar.xml
2014.04.09 18:10:58.962 ui_default_labels_run_stats.xml
2014.04.09 18:10:58.995 ui_default_labels_utility.xml
2014.04.09 18:10:58.997 ui_default_powers.xml
2014.04.09 18:10:59.003 ui_default_powers_feet.xml
2014.04.09 18:10:59.009	loading low-level attributes
2014.04.09 18:10:59.018	loading actors
2014.04.09 18:10:59.183	loading monsters
2014.04.09 18:10:59.215	loading items
2014.04.09 18:10:59.405	loading areas
2014.04.09 18:10:59.411	loading quests
2014.04.09 18:10:59.426	loading scenes
2014.04.09 18:10:59.444	loading groups
2014.04.09 18:10:59.452	loading worlds
2014.04.09 18:10:59.490	loading paragon exp tables
2014.04.09 18:10:59.496	loading attribute processors
2014.04.09 18:10:59.541	mapping attributes
2014.04.09 18:10:59.543	loading special collections
2014.04.09 18:10:59.938	starting collector
2014.04.09 18:11:00.032	new run: Barbarian, The Survivors' Enclave, Difficulty: t2

----------


## carboner

I cant get turbohud to start. First time using it, I checked .net, directx and the dwm setting. This is the contents of the log file. Any ideas please? nother ever happens after starting collector im on windows 8

2014.04.09 10:57:36.463	ntptime query success: lag=71ms, diff=177ms
2014.04.09 10:57:36.860	loading hero classes
2014.04.09 10:57:36.865	loading powers
2014.04.09 10:57:36.885	loading configuration
2014.04.09 10:57:36.885 config.xml
2014.04.09 10:57:36.940 ui_debug.xml
2014.04.09 10:57:36.949 ui_default_actors.xml
2014.04.09 10:57:36.962 ui_default_actors_items.xml
2014.04.09 10:57:36.966 ui_default_actors_monsters.xml
2014.04.09 10:57:36.968 ui_default_actors_monsters_affix.xml
2014.04.09 10:57:36.979 ui_default_circles.xml
2014.04.09 10:57:36.981 ui_default_circles_examples.xml
2014.04.09 10:57:36.981 ui_default_labels_attributes.xml
2014.04.09 10:57:36.985 ui_default_labels_ball_of_health.xml
2014.04.09 10:57:36.986 ui_default_labels_ball_of_resource.xml
2014.04.09 10:57:36.990 ui_default_labels_damage_bonus.xml
2014.04.09 10:57:36.992 ui_default_labels_expbar.xml
2014.04.09 10:57:37.002 ui_default_labels_run_stats.xml
2014.04.09 10:57:37.021 ui_default_labels_utility.xml
2014.04.09 10:57:37.023 ui_default_powers.xml
2014.04.09 10:57:37.028 ui_default_powers_feet.xml
2014.04.09 10:57:37.031	loading low-level attributes
2014.04.09 10:57:37.038	loading actors
2014.04.09 10:57:37.147	loading monsters
2014.04.09 10:57:37.164	loading items
2014.04.09 10:57:37.302	loading areas
2014.04.09 10:57:37.310	loading quests
2014.04.09 10:57:37.315	loading scenes
2014.04.09 10:57:37.327	loading groups
2014.04.09 10:57:37.335	loading worlds
2014.04.09 10:57:37.355	loading paragon exp tables
2014.04.09 10:57:37.358	loading attribute processors
2014.04.09 10:57:37.399	mapping attributes
2014.04.09 10:57:37.401	loading special collections
2014.04.09 10:57:37.526	starting collector

----------


## KillerJohn

*14.4.9.2 STABLE for Diablo III 2.0.4.23119*
- fixed: HUD properly reflects skill damage changes introduced in D3 patch 2.0.4

*14.4.9.1 STABLE for Diablo III 2.0.4.23119*
NOTE: *a clean install (into an empty folder) is REQUIRED*, otherwise you have to update the following files (only for experts): TurboHUD.exe (obviously), \config\ui_*.xml
NOTE: theme switching feature is postponed for the next week
- added: Nephalem Rift status (% and killed monster count) (\config\ui_defaults_labels_utility.xml)
- added: new NTP servers
- fixed: Act 4 shrines
- fixed: minor bugs
- Demonic Vessel is no longer a "normal chest"
- removed: zones
- added: "activators" will allow users to show/hide groups of UI elements with mouse, instead of hotkeys
- changed: completely redesigned experience bar (top) and run stats (bottom right)
- added: new attribute processor: reg_wrath and max_wrath

----------


## iispyderii

> *14.4.9.1 STABLE for Diablo III 2.0.4.23119*
> NOTE: *a clean install (into an empty folder) is REQUIRED*, otherwise you have to update the following files (only for experts): TurboHUD.exe (obviously), \config\ui_*.xml
> NOTE: theme switching feature is postponed for the next week
> - added: Nephalem Rift status (% and killed monster count) (\config\ui_defaults_labels_utility.xml)
> - added: new NTP servers
> - fixed: Act 4 shrines
> - fixed: minor bugs
> - Demonic Vessel is no longer a "normal chest"
> - removed: zones
> ...


Thanks for heeded my suggestion about +wrath. +rep!

----------


## Zeuskk

> ahh you mean 2.0.4? bahhhhhhh I completely forgot that


Nps  :Smile:  Tbh im mainly interested in DH spells and as there wasnt too much changes to this class i can even change those few % damage calculations by myself if u tell me in which file i have to do it. Otherwise I'll wait for your fix, no rush  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> I cant get turbohud to start. First time using it, I checked .net, directx and the dwm setting. This is the contents of the log file. Any ideas please? nother ever happens after starting collector im on windows 8


This is a new problem or you are a new user? Are you sure you are not using D3 in fullscreen mode ?

----------


## Zeuskk

> *14.4.9.2 STABLE for Diablo III 2.0.4.23119*
> - fixed: HUD properly reflects skill damage changes introduced in D3 patch 2.0.4
> 
> *14.4.9.1 STABLE for Diablo III 2.0.4.23119*
> NOTE: *a clean install (into an empty folder) is REQUIRED*, otherwise you have to update the following files (only for experts): TurboHUD.exe (obviously), \config\ui_*.xml
> NOTE: theme switching feature is postponed for the next week
> - added: Nephalem Rift status (% and killed monster count) (\config\ui_defaults_labels_utility.xml)
> - added: new NTP servers
> - fixed: Act 4 shrines
> ...


Damn, your are fast! :P Thanks mate!

----------


## dimmie

> *14.4.9.2 STABLE for Diablo III 2.0.4.23119*
> - fixed: HUD properly reflects skill damage changes introduced in D3 patch 2.0.4
> 
> *14.4.9.1 STABLE for Diablo III 2.0.4.23119*
> NOTE: *a clean install (into an empty folder) is REQUIRED*, otherwise you have to update the following files (only for experts): TurboHUD.exe (obviously), \config\ui_*.xml
> NOTE: theme switching feature is postponed for the next week
> - added: Nephalem Rift status (% and killed monster count) (\config\ui_defaults_labels_utility.xml)
> - added: new NTP servers
> - fixed: Act 4 shrines
> ...


a did a clean install but as i said, it allways kicks me back to the desktop :/

----------


## Flow25

Thanks !!!
Works Great the New Version 14.4.9.2 Version  :Smile:

----------


## cloudstrife007

> *14.4.9.1 STABLE for Diablo III 2.0.4.23119*
> NOTE: *a clean install (into an empty folder) is REQUIRED*, otherwise you have to update the following files (only for experts): TurboHUD.exe (obviously), \config\ui_*.xml
> NOTE: theme switching feature is postponed for the next week
> - added: Nephalem Rift status (% and killed monster count) (\config\ui_defaults_labels_utility.xml)
> - added: new NTP servers
> - fixed: Act 4 shrines
> - fixed: minor bugs
> - Demonic Vessel is no longer a "normal chest"
> - removed: zones
> ...


Could you explain what NTP server stuff is.. and what were these "zones" that were removed?

----------


## carboner

Im a new user, im playing in windowed (fullscreen) nothing happens after i run the exe in admin mode

----------


## KillerJohn

> Could you explain what NTP server stuff is.. and what were these "zones" that were removed?


- if you didn't faced NTP problem then it does not affect you
- zones were the num1, num2, num3, num4 hotkeys allowing you to show/hide zones, regions of HUD UI. The far superior Activator feature replaced Zones (small circles on your screen)

Guys, be good and help each other. I f*cked up my entire day with this release, so now I go to my family, and drink a ****ing bear because I'm dehidrated...
I'll be back in a few hours.

*HELP each other please. HUD has shittons of users and I'm the one who has to answer the newbies to their problems...*

----------


## dimmie

i dont know why, but it doesnt work
i removed TurboHud and made a new install
the programm is running while im in game but nothing happend
and when i close TurboHud while im in game and started it again
it kicks me again back to the desktop :/

----------


## KillerJohn

> Im a new user, im playing in windowed (fullscreen) nothing happens after i run the exe in admin mode


You D3 window's title is "Diablo III" or something else? Check your config.xml for such a text... Check your logs folder for a file called exceptions. Send it to me if it is there. I hope you know that Windows XP is not supported.

Are you sure you unpacked the zip file PROPERLY? I mean there is a config and a doc folder...

----------


## flavaflaav

Thanks for your tireless efforts KJ, new version is great

----------


## kaosryda

> You D3 window's title is "Diablo III" or something else? Check your config.xml for such a text... Check your logs folder for a file called exceptions. Send it to me if it is there. I hope you know that Windows XP is not supported.
> 
> Are you sure you unpacked the zip file PROPERLY? I mean there is a config and a doc folder...


Does TURBOHUD show legendaries dropped, like for instance, when doing chest runs, and you enter another instance.

Will it show them? I can't tell if it does or not. Like for instance, A STAR would appear on the map when there was one. Just curious is all.

----------


## pepe2c

> Does TURBOHUD show legendaries dropped, like for instance, when doing chest runs, and you enter another instance.
> 
> Will it show them? I can't tell if it does or not. Like for instance, A STAR would appear on the map when there was one. Just curious is all.


Yes it does =)

----------


## KillerJohn

> Does TURBOHUD show legendaries dropped, like for instance, when doing chest runs, and you enter another instance.
> 
> Will it show them? I can't tell if it does or not. Like for instance, A STAR would appear on the map when there was one. Just curious is all.


I dont understand the question  :Frown:

----------


## haxxie

> Does TURBOHUD show legendaries dropped, like for instance, when doing chest runs, and you enter another instance.
> 
> Will it show them? I can't tell if it does or not. Like for instance, A STAR would appear on the map when there was one. Just curious is all.


No to the later, it will not display a old star where there once dropped a legendary.

----------


## Flow25

> Guys, be good and help each other. I f*cked up my entire day with this release, so now I go to my family, and drink a ****ing *bear* because I'm dehidrated...
> I'll be back in a few hours.


WHAT ??? u drink BEAR ? xD
I want to see  :Wink:

----------


## itsmylife

> No kidding, Maybe if he provided some information on what he may require as a tester it may help speed things along.
> 
> But, it will get done when it gets done, for now... just farming hell rifts for cash.


There was a post by KJ long time ago on this thread where he wrote down the requirements to be a beta tester. So everybody may search for this or wait till KJ/we get our THud forum  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> WHAT ??? u drink BEAR ? xD
> I want to see


Yeah, I am THAT tired... or tried? whatever xD

----------


## spAnser

> Im a new user, im playing in windowed (fullscreen) nothing happens after i run the exe in admin mode


Should not need to run as admin. Also I found sometimes that if I run TurboHUD I cannot touch anything or alt+tab to any windows while it loads when it finishes it will switch back to the D3 window for you.

----------


## weedb0x

Dearest creator or Turbohud,

First of all, thank you for this amazing program, it makes my d3 experience 10x more fun.

If I may, one suggestion!

Audacity range for wizards, I would LOVE a 15 yard circle around my wizard so I know exactly how close I need to be for audacity to be in effect, also nice to have for the Moonlight Ward proc.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Dearest creator or Turbohud,
> 
> First of all, thank you for this amazing program, it makes my d3 experience 10x more fun.
> 
> If I may, one suggestion!
> 
> Audacity range for wizards, I would LOVE a 15 yard circle around my wizard so I know exactly how close I need to be for audacity to be in effect, also nice to have for the Moonlight Ward proc.


1) you should check \config\ui_default_circles_examples.xml
2) put this into your \config\ui_default_circles.xml (and restart HUD or just press F2 if it is already running):
<audacity_test center="me" radius="15">
<style color="192,192,64,64" stroke="3" dash="Dash" />
</audacity_test>

3) with your future questions you should check the modding topic (link in the OP)

----------


## TehVoyager

> drink a ****ing bear because I'm dehidrated...


Are bears hard to drink?\

 :Big Grin:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Should not need to run as admin. Also I found sometimes that if I run TurboHUD I cannot touch anything or alt+tab to any windows while it loads when it finishes it will switch back to the D3 window for you.


That would be a bit hard to read D3 memory without admin rights  :Smile: 
Please try to live with that.




> Are bears hard to drink?\


I realized that I'm supertough, so I can drink 2-3 bears in an hour! Right after my T1 act1 bounty cache farming runs ^^

----------


## Acidlol

When in town and mouseover, i see this. In config (::x0)
When out of town its good.

----------


## VD90

> Audacity range for wizards, I would LOVE a 15 yard circle around my wizard so I know exactly how close I need to be for audacity to be in effect, also nice to have for the Moonlight Ward proc.


You can update the config/ui_default_circles.xml file to add custom circles. There are examples inside of config/ui_default_circles_examples.xml I've attached one with a 15 yard circle that will appear for wizards.

----------


## daicon

Hello, 

Congratulations on the program. 
It's the first time I use it, and this very well. 

2 questions: 

As I remove the tags of the elites? 

You say you do not read memory, as you may see the full map? :-S 
This could be bannable .... even easier to detect. I do not understand. 


PS: diablo3 settings: Only if you use "full screen window" works.

----------


## KillerJohn

> When in town and mouseover, i see this. In config (::x0)
> When out of town its good.


thanks, I'll fix it!

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hello, 
> 
> Congratulations on the program. 
> It's the first time I use it, and this very well. 
> 
> 2 questions: 
> 
> As I remove the tags of the elites? 
> 
> ...


well, your first question is basically a false statement. HUD does read the memory. It is written down everywhere.
And yes, it works only fullscreen window or window mode - it is in the manual.

----------


## spAnser

> 1) you should check \config\ui_default_circles_examples.xml
> 2) put this into your \config\ui_default_circles.xml (and restart HUD or just press F2 if it is already running):
> <audacity_test center="me" radius="15">
> <style color="192,192,64,64" stroke="3" dash="Dash" />
> </audacity_test>
> 
> 3) with your future questions you should check the modding topic (link in the OP)



I was trying to post this since you said you weren't going to be around but these instructions won't work on their own. If you don't add enabled="1" to <circles> it doesn't seem that it is enabled by default.

config/ui_default_circles_examples.xml
Change:


```
    <circles>

    </circles>
```

To:


```
    <circles enabled="1">

        <audacity center="me" radius="15">
            <conditions class="wizard" />
            <style color="192,192,64,64" stroke="3" dash="Dash" />
        </audacity>

    </circles>
```

----------


## KillerJohn

> I was trying to post this since you said you weren't going to be around but these instructions won't work on their own. If you don't add enabled="1" to <circles> it doesn't seem that it is enabled by default.


thanks! I'll add enabled="1" to the empty circles file!

----------


## sicafliction

First of all I wanna thank you KillerJohn for this sick as tits program. Been using this for a long time now and I love it love it love it.

But after this update, I have a question.



I have circled in particular something that has no tooltip, that turbohud is showing and have no idea what it is about. Any info?

----------


## kuchiha

Thx for the new version KJ !

Just found a little bug, the ressource % always stay at 0 with a crusader.

----------


## mondmond

> First of all I wanna thank you KillerJohn for this sick as tits program. Been using this for a long time now and I love it love it love it.
> 
> But after this update, I have a question.
> 
> 
> 
> I have circled in particular something that has no tooltip, that turbohud is showing and have no idea what it is about. Any info?


Isn't that the scoundrel buff?

----------


## BasiliskPower

I'm not sure if that's for everyone, but ever since the patch and the new updates, I keep being randomly kicked (disconnected from battle.net service directly), nothing to do with lags etc in the middle of a gameplay.
Chances this has to do with the HUD?

----------


## sicafliction

> Isn't that the scoundrel buff?


actually it might have been. Checking now.

EDIT: it was. thank you.




> I'm not sure if that's for everyone, but ever since the patch and the new updates, I keep being randomly kicked (disconnected from battle.net service directly), nothing to do with lags etc in the middle of a gameplay.
> Chances this has to do with the HUD?


 It isn't TurboHUD. Half of my clan is having DC issues, and I'm not one of them. Game's been running smooth for the last 2 hours and I've been using THUD the whole time

----------


## KillerJohn

> Thx for the new version KJ !
> 
> Just found a little bug, the ressource % always stay at 0 with a crusader.


Can I get an anonimized screenshot?




> I'm not sure if that's for everyone, but ever since the patch and the new updates, I keep being randomly kicked (disconnected from battle.net service directly), nothing to do with lags etc in the middle of a gameplay.
> Chances this has to do with the HUD?


There is no way HUD is the cause of your problem.

----------


## Randomizer

KillerJohn - I just had to log in to tell you this is phenomenal. I have one request and that is to stop the advertising pop up everytime you join a game. I would like to see it once to remind me when I logged in.. but it seems a bit excessive. Maybe I do not know how to turn that off?
.


Edit: Why is there no donate button on your first page?

----------


## kuchiha

> Can I get an anonimized screenshot?


No problem  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> No problem


ohh you modded the resource balls  :Smile:  okay, then I understand. thanks!

----------


## KillerJohn

> KillerJohn - I just had to log in to tell you this is phenomenal. I have one request and that is to stop the advertising pop up everytime you join a game. I would like to see it once to remind me when I logged in.. but it seems a bit excessive. Maybe I do not know how to turn that off?
> .
> 
> 
> Edit: Why is there no donate button on your first page?


1) it is not advertising. "Advertising" advertise. That panel does not. It's goal to burn in the users' eyes the information about they should NEVER download HUD from fishy websites.
2) there is a donate link. Not a button, just a link. I'm not a big streamer to put 800x600 sized "PLEASE DONATE ME" buttons under my stream. Who am I compared to KingKongor and the other godly geniuses?

----------


## meltybread

Great program John, but I have a question!

Is there anyway to show corpses and stones (the floor you can destroy for a chance of something) just like chests or weapon/armor racks?

For the most part they're useless, but showing them would be REALLY useful for this belt!

----------


## nevalopo

Are there any reported bans on this?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Great program John, but I have a question!
> 
> Is there anyway to show corpses and stones (the floor you can destroy for a chance of something) just like chests or weapon/armor racks?
> 
> For the most part they're useless, but showing them would be REALLY useful for this belt!


Nope. HUD collects the actors for dead bodies, but not for all. That's an internal database I would have to maintain. However there is a chance I could add an actor element for that... disabled by default. (and you should try to find a better belt ^^) Rocks are completely impossible. There are 100000000000000 different destructible actors in D3, and I'll not catalog all of them  :Smile: 




> Are there any reported bans on this?


Nope. Let's hope you will be not the first one. You have the chance. ^^

----------


## Devinee

> Are there any reported bans on this?


no

/10char

----------


## tehpanta

You are the man KJ  :Smile:  Thanks for working out the ntp issue some of us had (mostly me though as far as I can tell). It means a world to me, thanks again!

----------


## ch053n

Could you please hide the Turbo HUD version number in the bottom left hand corner of the screen...

Its really not necessary.

Thank you.

----------


## haxxie

> Could you please hide the Turbo HUD version number in the bottom left hand corner of the screen...
> 
> Its really not necessary.
> 
> Thank you.


I disagree, it's useful for finding out if you are indeed running the latest version, I have several turbohud folders within eachother with different versions, seeing the version number when starting them is helpful.

----------


## Xosmos

KillerJohn,

Any chance to create an element for the bounty names that spawn each game? I want to search for specific ones and customize the UI to let me know at startup which on my list have spawned. This way I can make a game, find out quickly which bounties on my list have spawned (if at all), and then remake or farm as necessary. Would really help for mat farming when you are looking for a few bounties with low spawn rates. Thanks.

----------


## taiya

i much more preferred the hotkeys to show and hide the elements. the little buttons are kindof buggy in that i click through them more often than i can click on them, id rather just be able to press a button. also, i did a fresh reinstall (new folder etc) and the maphack minimap thing, the pickup radius, and the inventory were all broken for me. the minimap and the pickup radius were all black and i couldnt see anything and the inventory was solid gray, couldnt see the items.

----------


## Stormreaver

> Who am I compared to KingKongor and the other godly geniuses?


You are too modest dude. Your work here *is* genius, and on top of it all, you are dedicated to keeping it up to date and adding and improving on it. Also, I do not know who that streamer guy is, but I generally do not refer to someone who streams as a genius, as it does not take that much skill to stream, just time and dedication  :Smile: .

----------


## KillerJohn

> You are too modest dude. Your work here *is* genius, and on top of it all, you are dedicated to keeping it up to date and adding and improving on it. Also, I do not know who that streamer guy is, but I generally do not refer to someone who streams as a genius, as it does not not that that much skill to stream, just time and dedication .


it was irony

----------


## KillerJohn

> i much more preferred the hotkeys to show and hide the elements. the little buttons are kindof buggy in that i click through them more often than i can click on them, id rather just be able to press a button. also, i did a fresh reinstall (new folder etc) and the maphack minimap thing, the pickup radius, and the inventory were all broken for me. the minimap and the pickup radius were all black and i couldnt see anything and the inventory was solid gray, couldnt see the items.


you are saying that 2 days ago there was no black stuff, but now there is? I would say it is completely impossible. Do you run HUD the same way (compatibility settings, etc)? Did you changed your aero settings since then?

----------


## Stormreaver

> it was irony


meh I must have missed the sarcasm .. sowwy :P

----------


## KillerJohn

> KillerJohn,
> 
> Any chance to create an element for the bounty names that spawn each game? I want to search for specific ones and customize the UI to let me know at startup which on my list have spawned. This way I can make a game, find out quickly which bounties on my list have spawned (if at all), and then remake or farm as necessary. Would really help for mat farming when you are looking for a few bounties with low spawn rates. Thanks.


Currently this is the #1 feature request from the closed beta team. I'll try to address bounty related requests, but I would not count on it.
Probably it would require enermous time to find the bounty list in memory.

----------


## Acidlol

Another mini misstake :>
"0" is mini and not red.

----------


## Xosmos

> Currently this is the #1 feature request from the closed beta team. I'll try to address bounty related requests, but I would not count on it.
> Probably it would require enermous time to find the bounty list in memory.


Thanks for your reply. I'll try to dig deeper and find the addresses, maybe it can help.

----------


## Saah

is it just me, or (in ui_default_actors_items) speech_text="" does not work at all? even when quotes contains "default", or "legendary" it just does not make any sound, can anyone test it?
i see pinging cicle around an item on the ground, but speech sound does not play (probably a bug)

btw one of the "forgotten" features is setting custom sound files for actor alerts, is it planned, abandoned or not in priority? (imho, thats a usefull feature)

----------


## Randomizer

KillerJohn - Any chance you can include a way to change the mouse cursor icon in game? Is that possible? I often lose my cursor and changing the color would be rad.

----------


## Lev1n

> KillerJohn - Any chance you can include a way to change the mouse cursor icon in game? Is that possible? I often lose my cursor and changing the color would be rad.


You can add a green dot or something to your cursor. Its not as nice as changing the color, but its really easy with TurboHud. (Thank you KillerJohn!)
Just change 



> <circles>
> 
> </circles>


in your ui_default_circles.xml to



> <circles enabled="1">
> <ccursor center="cursor" radius="0.5">
> <style color="192,0,256,0" stroke="0" />
> </ccursor>
> </circles>


please correct me, if I am wrong..

----------


## KillerJohn

> is it just me, or (in ui_default_actors_items) speech_text="" does not work at all? even when quotes contains "default", or "legendary" it just does not make any sound, can anyone test it?
> i see pinging cicle around an item on the ground, but speech sound does not play (probably a bug)
> 
> btw one of the "forgotten" features is setting custom sound files for actor alerts, is it planned, abandoned or not in priority? (imho, thats a usefull feature)


hi! the bad news is that sound related features are abandoned. They are just pain in the ass...

----------


## Saah

> hi! the bad news is that sound related features are abandoned. They are just pain in the ass...


thats answer for my second question or both questions?
robotic speech is abandoned too?, then that phrase (speech_text) could be deleted from actor config files

----------


## R3peat

> thats answer for my second question or both questions?
> robotic speech is abandoned too?, then that phrase (speech_text) could be deleted from actor config files


TTS is working but just for the legendary filter

Speech_text="default"

----------


## Hypnotika89

Hey Guys. Just tested this HUD and its amazing !
Is it normal, that i have to decrease my Diablo performence to get this working without huge FPS drops ?

----------


## KillerJohn

> TTS is working but just for the legendary filter
> 
> Speech_text="default"


yes because all other items has internally disabled labels (text) so there is nothing to speak...




> Hey Guys. Just tested this HUD and its amazing !
> Is it normal, that i have to decrease my Diablo performence to get this working without huge FPS drops ?


it all depends on your PC's performance. try to set high_framerate to "0" in your config.xml

----------


## Devinee

found a bug in dps calculator: on my crusader who has 0% elite dmg it shows the 33% from another character when i face an elite / boss mob

----------


## Hypnotika89

I7-4702MQ 2.2 with turbo to 3.2
Geforce gtx 760m
32gb ram.
That shouldnt be the problem. 
I will try that ! Thanks!

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## KillerJohn

> found a bug in dps calculator: on my crusader who has 0% elite dmg it shows the 33% from another character when i face an elite / boss mob


wtf. do you mean a party member?
in that case please help me to fix it:
1) go to town with your party member (who have the elite bonus gear)
2) press ctrl+alt+d
3) send me your acd dump files from your logs folder.

----------


## KillerJohn

> I7-4702MQ 2.2 with turbo to 3.2
> Geforce gtx 760m
> 32gb ram.
> That shouldnt be the problem. 
> I will try that ! Thanks!
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


yor can always turn on the debug overlay with F11 and send me the anonymized screenshot.

----------


## dmxcom

Thanks for your Work on TurboHud !

But i have 1 Question. Are there any Tweaks i can do to Windowed Mode ? My Game feels a bit laggy after switching from Fullscreen to Window Mode.
System Specs: i7 4770k,GTX 780 SLI, Win8.1

Any1 any ideas ?

----------


## Devinee

> wtf. do you mean a party member?
> in that case please help me to fix it:
> 1) go to town with your party member (who have the elite bonus gear)
> 2) press ctrl+alt+d
> 3) send me your acd dump files from your logs folder.


no just another character i played before. send you the dump files via pm

----------


## KillerJohn

> found a bug in dps calculator: on my crusader who has 0% elite dmg it shows the 33% from another character when i face an elite / boss mob


thanks for the logs. the bug will be fixed in the next build.

----------


## Neer

> yor can always turn on the debug overlay with F11 and send me the anonymized screenshot.


Thanks for the amazing updates John!  :Smile: 
You are awesome!

----------


## Fulkol

The calculated DPS tooltip at the skills hide the current stacks of the barbarian Avalanche skill if using it with the Tectonic rift rune (this is bad because we have an exploit with the stacks)
Also, using this rune the hud will no longer show the cooldown remaining until getting a new stack

----------


## MasterK90

Hi, could it be possible to show the map in a light grey colour all the time. So you don´t need to open the Map every time.

----------


## KillerJohn

> The calculated DPS tooltip at the skills hide the current stacks of the barbarian Avalanche skill if using it with the Tectonic rift rune (this is bad because we have an exploit with the stacks)
> Also, using this rune the hud will no longer show the cooldown remaining until getting a new stack


Why should that count the amount of stacks ?  :EEK!: 




> Hi, could it be possible to show the map in a light grey colour all the time. So you don´t need to open the Map every time.


I don't understand this. Where? All around? That would cause insane performance issues... (I experimented a lot with that - to get a D2 style map ^^)

----------


## KillerJohn

> no just another character i played before. send you the dump files via pm


Devinee: I can't acces the new, IAS related logs you sent to me. Please clean up your inbox (I can't send you a PM), and reupload the files. Thanks!

----------


## Fulkol

> Why should that count the amount of stacks ? 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand this. Where? All around? That would cause insane performance issues... (I experimented a lot with that - to get a D2 style map ^^)


You need to have 3 stacks up all the time to have the glitch working

----------


## KillerJohn

> You need to have 3 stacks up all the time to have the glitch working


I don't give a shit to the stack amount when I'm displaying the skill's DPS...

----------


## Stormreaver

> I don't give a shit to the stack amount when I'm displaying the skill's DPS...


Epic answer is epic hahahaha

Btw I will be updating my pic soon .. ive just been on a break from d3 playing crazy urf mode in LoL  :Smile:

----------


## MasterK90

> I don't understand this. Where? All around? That would cause insane performance issues... (I experimented a lot with that - to get a D2 style map ^^)


Yes i would like to have a map like it was in Diablo 2 or torchlight 2. (something like that )

----------


## Benjir0

hey I have a problem how the image looks on my map is black now the question is how I get away it works again. 

who has a tip or solution please help me 

ps. I have already asked my windows vista aero on the go and not with transparent off and on it does not go well

20140410_182821.jpg - directupload.net

----------


## Stormreaver

> hey I have a problem how the image looks on my map is black now the question is how I get away it works again. 
> who has a tip or solution please help me 
> ps. I have already asked my windows vista aero on the go and not with transparent off and on it does not go well
> 
> 20140410_182821.jpg - directupload.net


1. You can take pictures in game without having to use a camera for that. 
- For normal use, use *PrtScr* to take a picture and it will be saved in *C:/Users/<Username>/Documents/Diablo III/Screenshots/*. That will not show the TurboHUD overlay though.
- For pics with overlay, use *PrtScr* and then paste and save the pic in something like *Paint*, then the overlay will show.

2. That problem has been reported many times before, so you should read the manual and the original post to try a few steps. It is generally a problem with Windows Desktop Manager (WDM) or Aero transparency issue, which you need to solve on your end.

----------


## Devinee

> Devinee: I can't acces the new, IAS related logs you sent to me. Please clean up your inbox (I can't send you a PM), and reupload the files. Thanks!


looks like there are some problems with mediafire currently even me can't download the files nor can i upload files.

edit: sent ias logs now and it should work this time

----------


## Saah

in pickit file setting helm crit to +8 is not too much? rares and a mempo cap at 6%, so it should be crit+5 at most, imho (dunno, if there exist legendaries, to fit 8% crit)

----------


## ogrex

Feature request: Counter for the number of Fetish's a Witchdoctor has out

----------


## KillerJohn

> Feature request: Counter for the number of Fetish's a Witchdoctor has out


are you ****ing kidding me?

FYI: I added this line yesterday to the changelog:



> 14.4.10.2 BETA for Diablo III 2.0.4.23119
> ..........
> - added: a new, virtual buff icon showing the number of "nearby" fetish pets. The icon will be visible for all party members, not only the owner.
> NOTE: fetish pets too far offscreen does not increase the counter
> ..........

----------


## KillerJohn

> in pickit file setting helm crit to +8 is not too much? rares and a mempo cap at 6%, so it should be crit+5 at most, imho (dunno, if there exist legendaries, to fit 8% crit)


probably a typo, I will fix it!

----------


## haxxie

> are you ****ing kidding me?
> 
> FYI: I added this line yesterday to the changelog:


Isn't that changelog just visable to beta testers? Can't find it posted in this thread atleast.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Isn't that changelog just visable to beta testers? Can't find it posted in this thread atleast.


it is  :Smile:  thats why I asked he has to be kidding me, because what are the odds he asked that 12 hours later than I implemented?

----------


## haxxie

> it is  thats why I asked he has to be kidding me, because what are the odds he asked that 12 hours later than I implemented?



Oh I see now  :Wink:  Fetish counter HYPE!

----------


## chordscollide

Great tool! I'm having some trouble getting it to work, though.

I made sure my DirectX and .NET Framework were up to date. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong, but the HUD will not show up whatsoever. I'm in Borderless Windowed, running as admin, tried running in compatibility mode Windows XP SP3. I even tried flushing my DNS, The program seems to be running in the background as there's a program called D3.exe(What I renamed TurboHUD to) of about 100mb memory in the background. Either way, I still can't see the HUD in game. I tried pressing F1, nothing.

Let me know if I'm missing something!

Edit: I'm in Windows 8.1 x64

----------


## KillerJohn

> Great tool! I'm having some trouble getting it to work, though.
> 
> I made sure my DirectX and .NET Framework were up to date. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong, but the HUD will not show up whatsoever. I'm in Borderless Windowed, running as admin, tried running in compatibility mode Windows XP SP3. I even tried flushing my DNS, The program seems to be running in the background as there's a program called D3.exe(What I renamed TurboHUD to) of about 100mb memory in the background. Either way, I still can't see the HUD in game. I tried pressing F1, nothing.
> 
> Let me know if I'm missing something!
> 
> Edit: I'm in Windows 8.1 x64


I need those in a private message:
1) screenshot of your D3 window
2) your logs folder

----------


## DexeN

Hey can you be banned while using this ? Thanks !

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hey can you be banned while using this ? Thanks !


of course you can!

----------


## KillerJohn

SPOILER (press F6 to show/hide)

----------


## travis2861

> SPOILER (press F6 to show/hide)


That looks awesome! Further enhancing our laziness :-)

----------


## MedeaOC

Can't wait for that !!

Thanks again KJ

----------


## DexeN

> of course you can!


Is there any history of ban ?  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

since multiple users are facing NTP problems (and they can't use HUD), I'll consider my options.

- NTP time check is added to HUD to prevent users trying to trick the timebomb inside HUD (which is there to prevent users using 2-3 month old versions)
- and in addition NTP time greatly improves the precision of the stat logging.
- If I can't find a better solution then I'll make the NTP sync optional, but add a new layer of "security": in this case HUD will FORCE the users to always use the very very latest version. I mean, there will be no more timebomb, but if I release a new version, then you can't start HUD without updating it.
- this solution is not too elegant, but necessary. I don't want to see users asking help for 3 month old versions...

----------


## KillerJohn

> Is there any history of ban ?


of course not! (but it is possible that you will be the first banned)

----------


## dakafall

This is an amazing tool and you'll realize that you don't know how you played without it!

----------


## JhonnyB

> SPOILER (press F6 to show/hide)


Very nice !!!

----------


## haxxie

> 


10/10, hype maximum.

----------


## yumee

this is getting better and better every day.
thank you so much for doing this and I really hope you keep going, you are doing an awesome job!

----------


## iispyderii

> SPOILER (press F6 to show/hide)


You'll be legendary status in no time.

----------


## KillerJohn

> You'll be legendary status in no time.


enigma32 found the offsets yesterday night  :Smile:

----------


## enigma32

> enigma32 found the offsets yesterday night


boom shakalaka!

----------


## KillerJohn

> boom shakalaka!


are you a stalker?

----------


## Vampireofwind

I was reading through from the day 1 post, I have to say its really cool reading the steps you went in creating this.

Started with a basic idea and kept adding new features that others were suggesting and how you and others worked out problems, just really cool to see.

I don't actually use the program, but I wanted to let you know that I think you're pretty awesome and reading through this has inspired me to re pick up my own project.

----------


## enigma32

> are you a stalker?


Nah, just a creeper  :Smile: 




> I was reading through from the day 1 post, I have to say its really cool reading the steps you went in creating this.
> 
> Started with a basic idea and kept adding new features that others were suggesting and how you and others worked out problems, just really cool to see.
> 
> I don't actually use the program, but I wanted to let you know that I think you're pretty awesome and reading through this has inspired me to re pick up my own project.


Must've been painful to see the same stupid questions about bugs etc. being repeated over and over again  :Big Grin:

----------


## mondmond

> since multiple users are facing NTP problems (and they can't use HUD), I'll consider my options.
> 
> - NTP time check is added to HUD to prevent users trying to trick the timebomb inside HUD (which is there to prevent users using 2-3 month old versions)
> - and in addition NTP time greatly improves the precision of the stat logging.
> - If I can't find a better solution then I'll make the NTP sync optional, but add a new layer of "security": in this case HUD will FORCE the users to always use the very very latest version. I mean, there will be no more timebomb, but if I release a new version, then you can't start HUD without updating it.
> - this solution is not too elegant, but necessary. I don't want to see users asking help for 3 month old versions...


add an autoupdater

----------


## nadner

> SPOILER (press F6 to show/hide)


Damn that's sexy

----------


## itsmylife

> add an autoupdater


Good idea mondmond

----------


## KillerJohn

> add an autoupdater


that would be too intrusive. people will cry about security, privacy, etc. Update will be always manual.

----------


## ADVanCeLO

Hello !

Are you making it possible to view the corpse on the mini map like rack and chests ??
Tks.

----------


## Devinee

> Hello !
> 
> Are you making it possible to view the corpse on the mini map like rack and chests ??
> Tks.


the answer is here http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ml#post3019343

----------


## ADVanCeLO

> the answer is here http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ml#post3019343


Ok i see ! Tks!!!!!

----------


## KillerJohn

> Ok i see ! Tks!!!!!


it is already done in the BETA

----------


## Illudria

The mod is quite good. By the way, why would it be to illegal to use, anyway? If we don't modify any memory of the game.

----------


## prrovoss

> The mod is quite good. By the way, why would it be to illegal to use, anyway? If we don't modify any memory of the game.


not just memory manipulation is illegal

----------


## enigma32

> The mod is quite good. By the way, why would it be to illegal to use, anyway? If we don't modify any memory of the game.


Who said it is illegal to use? I'm no lawyer but as far as I know there is no law to prevent the use of 3rd party programs. The EULA (End-user license agreement) can be seen as a contract, a weak one however, but it states a lot of things that you are NOT supposed to do. TurboHUD breaks a few of these requirements which means you break the EULA if using the program, and thus your contract with Blizzard is void and they can deny you service.

----------


## DexeN

Why do i have "Exceptions! (1)" at the bottom left of the screen ? ( at the right of the version )

----------


## haxxie

> Why do i have "Exceptions! (1)" at the bottom left of the screen ? ( at the right of the version )


Check the exceptions.txt file in the \logs\ folder in your turbohud folder.

----------


## Stormreaver

Regarding bans and 3rd party software, it is not a clear-cut issue imo (just my opinion) but here is what I saw in an announcement post by Blizzard:




> As a reminder, we don't permit the use of hacks or other third-party software in conjunction with Diablo III. Most of the programs out there that are intended for use with the game are actually cheat programs and automation programs ("bots") that exploit Diablo III's mechanics and provide players with an unfair advantage. However, "third-party software" also refers to any file or program that attempts to:
> 
> - Obtain information about Diablo III that's not normally available to the player
> - Transmit or modify the Diablo III game files
> - Provide access to features or abilities beyond what is allowed by the game's design
> - Change how Diablo III interacts with Battle.net 
> 
> In addition to undermining the spirit of fair play, this type of software can cause nasty technical problems, game-related bugs, and stability and performance issues with Battle.net. All of which can put a demon-sized damper on your gaming experience.


As far as I am concerned, this program does not violate those above points:
- *It does not obtain info not normally available to players.* Everything is taken from the game itself: stats, formulas and data that you can have on the side. I have Excel sheets where I used to do all the calculations for runs manually (exp, drops, etc) and this prog saved me the time and hassle of having to do that manually.
- *It does not hack, modify or interact with D3 in any way*, other than reading some harmless information.
- *It does not provide access to features or abilities* that are beyond what game design allows.
- *It does not automate anything* but simply provides a UI with a bit more info that one can obtain manually anyway.
- *It does not give its users any advantage* over someone who does not use it. It simply gives more convenience.

On the flip side, I read Blizzard are ok with a 3rd party software like *multiboxing*, and I even read there are streamers who use *LootAlert* publicly and have not been banned.
Obviously if Blizzard decide they want to ban us for using TurboHUD for any reason, I will appeal but the risk is always there.

----------


## DexeN

> Check the exceptions.txt file in the \logs\ folder in your turbohud folder.


Yep found it, was because i launched 2 instances by mistake :>

----------


## enigma32

> Regarding bans and 3rd party software, it is not a clear-cut issue imo (just my opinion) but here is what I saw in an announcement post by Blizzard:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I am concerned, this program does not violate those above points:
> - *It does not obtain info not normally available to players.* Everything is taken from the game itself: stats, formulas and data that you can have on the side. I have Excel sheets where I used to do all the calculations for runs manually (exp, drops, etc) and this prog saved me the time and hassle of having to do that manually.
> - *It does not hack, modify or interact with D3 in any way*, other than reading some harmless information.
> - *It does not provide access to features or abilities* that are beyond what game design allows.
> - *It does not automate anything* but simply provides a UI with a bit more info that one can obtain manually anyway.
> ...


*- It does obtain info not normally available to players.* All map related features that shows you more than is directly visible on the screen is an example of this. Data exists in the client cause it has to be prepared, but it is not intended for the player to have access to all of this.
*- It does give its users an advantage* over someone who does not use it as you can greatly optimize your gameplay and take decisions earlier than would otherwise be possible (again thinking of map features). Where it is most important however, in PvP, then HUD is disabled.

In my opinion there are no grounds to ban due to HUD usage.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Whenever your ready


on monday. weekend -> family  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> The mod is quite good. By the way, why would it be to illegal to use, anyway? If we don't modify any memory of the game.


Doing something illegal means you do something against the law. D3 EULA is not law. HUD is a cheat, HUD is an evil tool, HUD can be a lot of things, but not illegal. Well, not in Europe.
However, memory reading is against the EULA, like memory writing and code injecting, etc. You should not feel yourself safe - we can get a ban anytime.

----------


## KillerJohn

> - *It does not obtain info not normally available to players.*


And the reveal function? Detecting elites and dungeons for 4-5 screens? Those are normally not available to you...

It is very simple: until Blizzard does not DECLARE that HUD is allowed they can ban everybody - if they can detect it.

----------


## prrovoss

> if they can detect it.



and thats the most crucial point in this whole discussion^^

----------


## KillerJohn

> and thats the most crucial point in this whole discussion^^


no it is not, because they can if they want.

----------


## Andreea93

well did anyone got banned ? i looked into this thread preety often and i did not saw someone banned , it's against blizzard rules as gear changer was , etc but is not a bot and there is no way to get permanent ban for this

----------


## KillerJohn

> well did anyone got banned ? i looked into this thread preety often and i did not saw someone banned , it's against blizzard rules as gear changer was , etc but is not a bot and there is no way to get permanent ban for this


really, what people smoke nowadays?  :Smile:  why the hell do you think you can't get a permaban for this? :confused:

----------


## Stormreaver

> *- It does obtain info not normally available to players.* All map related features that shows you more than is directly visible on the screen is an example of this. Data exists in the client cause it has to be prepared, but it is not intended for the player to have access to all of this.
> *- It does give its users an advantage* over someone who does not use it as you can greatly optimize your gameplay and take decisions earlier than would otherwise be possible (again thinking of map features). Where it is most important however, in PvP, then HUD is disabled.
> 
> In my opinion there are no grounds to ban due to HUD usage.





> And the reveal function? Detecting elites and dungeons for 4-5 screens? Those are normally not available to you...
> It is very simple: until Blizzard does not DECLARE that HUD is allowed they can ban everybody - if they can detect it.


I guess *only the map function goes a bit* into the "info not normally available" section. However, the detection is *rather small (at least for me?)*. When I am playing with my clan mates, I see things about 1s earlier than they do. It is not a game breaking feature by any means, it just provides more convenience -in my humble opinion- especially as there is no real PVP in this game.

I am not saying this tool is not against TOS or w/e and a ban risk is always there. I am simply saying it is not a hack or a cheat in the normal sense and if you want to label it as a cheat then it is one of the tamest cheats, as it mostly provides convenience more than anything else, at least imo. It has saved me a lot of time that would have been otherwise spent calculating drop and exp rates, in addition to various other functions  :Smile:  ... so no more stuff like:

*https://i.imgur.com/gpkBXv8.jpg*
or
*https://i.imgur.com/u918Ckj.jpg*.

*Eitherway, thank you KJ for making this possible!!*

----------


## Andreea93

> really, what people smoke nowadays?  why the hell do you think you can't get a permaban for this? :confused:


because is more an addon than a hack, i want to see my dps , wich the retarded game himself can`t provide me

----------


## cloudstrife007

honestly to me.. HUD provides things the game should already do in the first place.

----------


## zzerbzz

guys i am new to this, how do you fix the black boxes on my character / items. I tried to run it in windows xp sp3 compatibility as suggested but, my character still has a black box over him unless i cast stuff.

----------


## KillerJohn

> guys i am new to this, how do you fix the black boxes on my character / items. I tried to run it in windows xp sp3 compatibility as suggested but, my character still has a black box over him unless i cast stuff.


read the first post.

----------


## SmokerRogue

How to fix? 

2014.04.13 20:05:37.305	ntptime query failed, exiting (error: System.Net.Sockets.SocketException (0x80004005): A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond
at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.Receive(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size, SocketFlags socketFlags)
at ws.framework.wsNTP.GetNetworkTime(IPEndPoint ep, String Server, Boolean UTC, Int32 Timeout)
at ws.framework.wsNTP.GetNetworkTime(String ntpServer, Boolean UTC, String& ErrorMessage, Int32 Timeout))

I tried to clean install TurboHud and clean DNS, but zero result  :Frown:

----------


## KillerJohn

> How to fix? 
> 
> 2014.04.13 20:05:37.305	ntptime query failed, exiting (error: System.Net.Sockets.SocketException (0x80004005): A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond
> at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.Receive(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size, SocketFlags socketFlags)
> at ws.framework.wsNTP.GetNetworkTime(IPEndPoint ep, String Server, Boolean UTC, Int32 Timeout)
> at ws.framework.wsNTP.GetNetworkTime(String ntpServer, Boolean UTC, String& ErrorMessage, Int32 Timeout))
> 
> I tried to clean install TurboHud and clean DNS, but zero result


wait for the next release, I'll try to figure out a solution.
I have no ****ing idea why can't some people access to yhe worldwide NTP servers.

Did you tried to enable HUD on your fireeall?

----------


## Hypnotika89

> yor can always turn on the debug overlay with F11 and send me the anonymized screenshot.


When do you want me to take the screenshot ? While having these Fps drops ?



Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## KillerJohn

> When do you want me to take the screenshot ? While having these Fps drops ?
> Send from my mobile-phone


of course. then I can see the debug numbers on top of your HUD

----------


## SmokerRogue

> wait for the next release, I'll try to figure out a solution.
> I have no ****ing idea why can't some people access to yhe worldwide NTP servers.
> 
> Did you tried to enable HUD on your fireeall?


I turned off the firewall / antivirus / windows firewall and nothing

----------


## Nevir27

A bug: sdmg_f for pickit doesn't appear to work (whereas sdmg_any does)

----------


## KillerJohn

> A bug: sdmg_f for pickit doesn't appear to work (whereas sdmg_any does)


thanks, it will be fixed in next release!

----------


## Stormreaver

> Attachment 17658
> When in town and mouseover, i see this. In config (::x0)
> When out of town its good.


Try this until a fix comes:

Go to *config* folder > *ui_default_labels_run_stats.xml*, and change:

*<x0 value="51.0" />*
to
*<x0 value="68.0" />*

----------


## KillerJohn

> Try this until a fix comes:
> 
> Go to *config* folder > *ui_default_labels_run_stats.xml*, and change:
> 
> *<x0 value="51.0" />*
> to
> *<x0 value="68.0" />*


your trick will **** up the mouseover when you are NOT IN TOWN...
I'll fix this properly  :Smile:

----------


## Hosteleria

Hey KJ!

I've one shoulders with +15% to summon zombie dogs, but this % is not show on the skill.

I mean, this:

----------


## GregOP

Hello John,

First i wanna say im impressed with TurboHUD.. really nice. I'm running Win 8.1 and using ISBoxer, but i can only get TurboHUD to work if 1 Diablo 3 instance is open.. is there anything particular i need to be aware of for it to work on all 4 instances?

Best Regards,
Greg

----------


## JhonnyB

Please read the OP.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hey KJ!
> 
> I've one shoulders with +15% to summon zombie dogs, but this % is not show on the skill.
> 
> I mean, this:


make an ACD dump and send it to me in a PM (read the manual about how to make an ACD dump)

----------


## KillerJohn

*14.4.14.0 STABLE for Diablo III 2.0.4.23119*
NOTE: a clean install (into an empty folder) is REQUIRED
NOTE: new support forum: Home | TurboHUD
- removed: timebomb
- added: version check on every HUD start. If version check is failed then HUD doesn't start.
- added: if the current version is more than 10 days older than the latest online version, then HUD doesn't draw anything (except the bottom status bar).
NOTE: this will prevent users to use outdated versions
- added: detection of D3's display mode + a notification when it is "fullscreen"
- fixed: attack speed calculations for the Crusader (Laws of Valor)
- fixed: wrong elite bonus display when playing in party (after leaving and resuming the game)
- fixed: row header labels on run stats panel (in town)
- fixed: *resource-wrath-pct label expression always displayed 0% instead of the real % of the current amount of wrath
- fixed: some attribute processors were not working (like sdmg_f, sdmg_l, etc)
- added: option to display dead bodies on minimap (\config\ui_default_actors.xml) (not all dead bodies are recognized!)
- changed: option to tag only pickit "keep" items on the ground (keyword: "keep", \config\ui_default_actors_items.xml)
- changed: redesigned ground display for items. Legendaries are the same, but everything else got a simple white circle when it is "KEEP" by pickit. Just keep it simple.
- added: theme support
- added: R3peat's custom theme (to use that you have to change the following value in \config\config.xml: <themes current="r3peat" />)
- added: a new, virtual buff icon showing the number of "nearby" fetish pets. The icon will be visible for all party members, not only the owner.
NOTE: fetish pets too far offscreen does not increase the counter
- changed: EHP formula is extended with elite damage reduction because "EHP against elites" is much more interesting than "EHP against trash"
- added: Bounty panel (F6) (content is not completed yet)
- changed: after level 50 any measured DPS value lower than 10.000 will be discarded
- changed: after level 70 any measured DPS value lower than 100.000 will be discarded

*ANNOUNCEMENT*: this thread is overwhelmed. The conclusion is that we can't manage the traffic here so I created an own support forum for TurboHUD here: http://www.turbohud.freeforums.net

This thread can be closed anytime from now. I'll only support HUD in the new, categorized support forum.

----------


## Stormreaver

KJ,

I am moving over to the new site, but it has to be said again: *thanks for all your hard work. It's downright impressive and full of awesomesauce!!*

----------


## teramelos

names of unidentified legendary was removed :confused:

----------


## toschi1

big big thx KillerJohn very n1 work

----------


## Acidlol

teramelos,
U can add manualy in file ui_default_actors_items.xml find <!-- legendary --> and replace <label> container with this



> <label text="default">
> <title font_family="tahoma" font_size="7.0" font_bold="0" font_color="255,255,160,0" font_shadow="0" />
> </label>

----------


## Xosmos

> *14.4.14.0 STABLE for Diablo III 2.0.4.23119*
> NOTE: a clean install (into an empty folder) is REQUIRED
> NOTE: new support forum: Home | TurboHUD
> - removed: timebomb
> - added: version check on every HUD start. If version check is failed then HUD doesn't start.
> - added: if the current version is more than 10 days older than the latest online version, then HUD doesn't draw anything (except the bottom status bar).
> NOTE: this will prevent users to use outdated versions
> - added: detection of D3's display mode + a notification when it is "fullscreen"
> - fixed: attack speed calculations for the Crusader (Laws of Valor)
> ...


Great work, thx for adding the Bounty Panel so quickly!

----------


## toschi1

@KillerJohn can you plz check in the r3peat_main:

<!-- Xp/Hour COntainer -->	

<xp container="1" enabled="1">

when i set enable to 0 its the xp/h not visible when i go over the "point" all other works fine

----------


## Hosteleria

> make an ACD dump and send it to me in a PM (read the manual about how to make an ACD dump)


Sent by PM on the new forums

----------


## KillerJohn

> @KillerJohn can you plz check in the r3peat_main:
> 
> <!-- Xp/Hour COntainer -->	
> 
> <xp container="1" enabled="1">
> 
> when i set enable to 0 its the xp/h not visible when i go over the "point" all other works fine


you should ask him about his theme...
R3peat's Theme | TurboHUD

----------


## yumee

Thanks so much for doing this. You're awesome and so is TurboHUD!  :Smile:

----------


## Illudria

Thanks for the updates!

----------


## toschi1

- added: bounty names and legendary material drops to Waypoints dialog

only works with english switch to german dont see this dialog.

can you fix this ?

----------


## Saah

only new forum can be used for support from now

----------


## moonstex

Is it somehow possible to run it on Intel based macbook pros? Other than through the Bootcamp installed Windows. Run it on OS X, that is

----------


## KillerJohn

> Is it somehow possible to run it on Intel based macbook pros? Other than through the Bootcamp installed Windows. Run it on OS X, that is


in case you talk with Microsoft and they allow you to run .NET 4 on Mac, then: of course  :Smile:

----------


## Minuga

its minimap
what is this?
can someone help?

----------


## enigma32

> its minimap
> what is this?
> can someone help?


Check the support section at new TurboHUD location.

----------


## unfor54k3n

I just want to thank everyone who has worked to bring this amazing program together. Makes my game experience that much better.

I have one request that i am sure many players would enjoy, th eapp is already great for indicating when certain buffs are active so i was wondering if it would ever be possible to have an indicator for the Demon Hunter Passive Skill Steady Aim. It is active when no enemies are within 10 yards radius but there is no indicator so it can be hard to guage when its active or not. Would love to see an indicator for this if at all possible.

Thanks again fo the great program and your effort is appreciated!

----------


## Cronus577

Turbo hud is so awesome, +rep and let me buy you a beer!  :Smile:

----------


## Legendofbrett

> I just want to thank everyone who has worked to bring this amazing program together. Makes my game experience that much better.
> 
> I have one request that i am sure many players would enjoy, th eapp is already great for indicating when certain buffs are active so i was wondering if it would ever be possible to have an indicator for the Demon Hunter Passive Skill Steady Aim. It is active when no enemies are within 10 yards radius but there is no indicator so it can be hard to guage when its active or not. Would love to see an indicator for this if at all possible.
> 
> Thanks again fo the great program and your effort is appreciated!


KillerJohn filled a similar request to add a buff for Unwavering Will recently. Will probably need to post over on the request forums to get an answer though 
Requests | TurboHUD

You could also add a circle around your character to show 10yard radius, Check config file "ui_default_circles_examples" to see how to do it and then create a new entry in file ui_default_circles

----------


## nwo4life

Does the mod support multiboxing?

----------


## cloudstrife007

> Does the mod support multiboxing?


no

Also anyone that wants further help with TurboHUD go to.. Support | TurboHUD

----------


## hossein2801

i got this error  :Frown: 

Unable to retrieve latest version info for TurboHUD. Be sure you allow this .exe file through your firewall! Terminating...

----------


## k260jl

Has anyone gotten banned from using this so far? I am loving this hud but afraid to get banned.

----------


## Legendofbrett

> Has anyone gotten banned from using this so far? I am loving this hud but afraid to get banned.


No one has been banned for this program yet... you could be the first! :P

----------


## Excidium

Is it just me or is the download not working? - I get an empty folder on mediafire.

----------


## Fulkol

> Is it just me or is the download not working? - I get an empty folder on mediafire.


No longer supported here, follow the link to the official site

http://www.turbohud.freeforums.net/

----------


## Excidium

> No longer supported here, follow the link to the official site
> 
> Home | TurboHUD


Oh, yea just saw it, thanks.

----------


## diabloaddict

I am sorry but on version 14.5.1.0 there is error in dps calculation for my barb somtimes with earth quake I go some thing like 600M dammage instead of 2-3M each second
So I got a dps calculation very high around 700-800M it cannot be true
In previous version i got maxi 60M dps 
Thx to look around

----------


## prrovoss

> I am sorry but on version 14.5.1.0 there is error in dps calculation for my barb somtimes with earth quake I go some thing like 600M dammage instead of 2-3M each second So I got a dps calculation very high around 700-800M it cannot be true In previous version i got maxi 60M dps Thx to look around


 


> No longer supported here, follow the link to the official site Home | TurboHUD


 the dps thing: you are probably using Sever as a weapon right?

----------


## Assbutt

is this updated for 2.0.5?

----------


## itsmylife

> is this updated for 2.0.5?


You will have to change to Releases | TurboHUD to get the latest release.

TurboHud has it*s own site now  :Smile:

----------


## Hanfried

Still no download link  :Frown:  too bad

----------


## Kinosix

> Still no download link  too bad


hes not releasing it anymore because he doesnt want to get sued by blizzard

----------


## Legendofbrett

> hes not releasing it anymore because he doesnt want to get sued by blizzard


For anyone interested here is why: BBC News - Blizzard sues Starcraft II cheat hackers

The gist of it is game companies are losing the fight vs cheats/hacks. Since it is technically hard to detect hacks that only read the games memory. Blizzard seems to be taking the "bury the problem in money" route here

----------


## cable-one

what was the latest release ? Iam still on version 14.5.14.2

----------


## epicmeatwad

Completely stupid reason to stop the project. If he was going to get sued, they would have done it a long time ago. Blizz knows full well that TurboHud is used by a ton of players, and almost all the top streamers that promote their game. TurboHud makes absolutely no money other than donations. He will never get sued. This is incredibly lame and im not sure ill touch d3 again once TH stops working. **** this.

----------


## Legendofbrett

> Completely stupid reason to stop the project.


You would risk your family, business and way of life just to continue making a hack. The EXACT same kind of hack that blizzard just filed a suit against another company for? It is a very legitimate reason to stop development... You don't have to make money to infringe copyright. Blizzard can collect up to $150,000 per infringement if they win suit against you even if you never made profits

----------


## epicmeatwad

Also, look at demonbuddy if you want any more proof blizz isnt going to do anything. If they cant successfully sue them, they sure as **** are not going after TurboHud. Grow a pair John.

----------


## epicmeatwad

> You would risk your family, business and way of life just to continue making a hack. The EXACT same kind of hack that blizzard just filed a suit against another company for? It is a very legitimate reason to stop development... You don't have to make money to infringe copyright. Blizzard can collect up to $150,000 per infringement if they win suit against you even if you never made profits


There is NO comparison between the two. None whatsoever. "*The publisher says the software undermines online multiplayer battles and could cause players to lose interest in the title.*" Sounds exactly the OPPOSITE of what turbohud does. SC2 is an E-sport. D3 is not. They do not give a shit about TurboHud, and I guarantee they secretly love that is exists.

----------


## enigma32

> There is NO comparison between the two. None whatsoever. "*The publisher says the software undermines online multiplayer battles and could cause players to lose interest in the title.*" Sounds exactly the OPPOSITE of what turbohud does. SC2 is an E-sport. D3 is not. They do not give a shit about TurboHud, and I guarantee they secretly love that is exists.


Oh great, we have an expert here! I hope KJ takes your words for it and brings HUD back ;PPPpPpPPppPppPPppppPpppp


EDIT: Btw you happen to work as a motivational speaker? ;ppPPPppPPpPPPPPPppppppppP


> Also, look at demonbuddy if you want any more proof blizz isnt going to do anything. If they cant successfully sue them, they sure as **** are not going after TurboHud. Grow a pair John.





> Completely stupid reason to stop the project. If he was going to get sued, they would have done it a long time ago. Blizz knows full well that TurboHud is used by a ton of players, and almost all the top streamers that promote their game. TurboHud makes absolutely no money other than donations. He will never get sued. This is incredibly lame and im not sure ill touch d3 again once TH stops working. **** this.

----------


## epicmeatwad

> Oh great, we have an expert here! I hope KJ takes your words for it and brings HUD back ;PPPpPpPPppPppPPppppPpppp


Doesn't take an expert to have common sense. TH does nothing to infringe on competitive fairness, since D3 ISNT a competitive e-sport, with money and sponsorship on the line. If they cared, he would have received at least 1 cease and desist long ago.

----------


## slook

and on ps3 u can do whatever u want ....

----------


## Dolphe

> Doesn't take an expert to have common sense. TH does nothing to infringe on competitive fairness, since D3 ISNT a competitive e-sport, with money and sponsorship on the line. If they cared, he would have received at least 1 cease and desist long ago.


Dude show some gratitude for the time he has spent with TH. Now you're only being selfish and frankly kinda stupid, respect his choice.

----------


## cable-one

Killerjohn are you willing to give this project to someone who wants to coninue this ?

----------


## epicmeatwad

> Dude show some gratitude for the time he has spent with TH. Now you're only being selfish and frankly kinda stupid, respect his choice.


I think John is a fantastic programmer and a cool guy from what I gather, I have all the respect in the world for him. I think hes making the wrong choice by discontinuing the project, that is all.

----------


## mrnoodle

> Doesn't take an expert to have common sense. TH does nothing to infringe on competitive fairness, since D3 ISNT a competitive e-sport, with money and sponsorship on the line. If they cared, he would have received at least 1 cease and desist long ago.


Even though this is the reason given for the lawsuit this is not what Blizzard is accusing them of doing. What the lawsuit is over is 1, copyright infringment, VC uses SC2 material to market its software. KJ is guilty of this as well because D3 material is used to market turbo hut. 2. breaking their contract with blizzard, this the legal document that pops up from time to time after updates and after you've first installed that says that you have to agree too to keep the software installed on your computer and to play the game. Both VC and turbohud clearly violate this by reverse engineering as well as other things. 3. the issue of profit, VC charges to use their software, but KJ also profited due to his use of a donate button. The second someone donated him a beer he profited.

What it breaks down too is that you could easily just replace ValiantChaos with Killer John, ValiantChaos MapHack with TurboHUD, and StarCraft II with Diablo 3 and the lawsuit would be completely valid but targeting KJ instead.

----------


## sed-

last time i checked he really doesnt care what others think and if he wants to stop he will stop. he never asked for any opinions on if he should stop or not he was just letting everyone know he has stopped and gave his reason. so flooding this thread with your dumb to stop isnt going to change anything. So here on out if anyone posts anything negative or calling him dumb because he doesnt want to get sued will get minus rep.

----------


## vdmjohan

It is a sad day in D3. TurboHUD is so awesome, Thanks KillerJohn and thank you for all you have done for the community, ignore the haters, they are just going through a grieving process..
I do not know if I will continue playing D3 once it is gone. 
I wonder if Blizz will see the drop in players once they patch D3?

----------


## Nebro

While I am also incredibly sad to no longer have TurboHUD, you can't blame John for throwing in the towel. It's not worth it, honestly.

----------


## toykilla

Please consider "leaking" source code to someone else. This is a major step backwards in making diablo enjoyable. Much of what turboHUD is, should have been included by Blizzard in the first place.

----------


## hUi33

> I think John is a fantastic programmer and a cool guy from what I gather, I have all the respect in the world for him. I think hes making the wrong choice by discontinuing the project, that is all.


How wrong is the choice he made to discontinue to project to protect himself and his family?

So, because of your D3 experience is affected by his choice, and it becomes a "wrong" choice?


It's pretty obvious if you dun care for the guy himself and his family, then you isn't worth his time and work in the first place tbh.

----------


## epicmeatwad

> How wrong is the choice he made to discontinue to project to protect himself and his family?
> 
> So, because of your D3 experience is affected by his choice, and it becomes a "wrong" choice?
> 
> 
> It's pretty obvious if you dun care for the guy himself and his family, then you isn't worth his time and work in the first place tbh.


I didnt say that, nor imply it. You are making assumptions.

----------


## CreativeXtent

release the source..... they cannot sue you if it is under a free license and you do not develop it.

----------


## Aikeelu

> release the source..... they cannot sue you if it is under a free license and you do not develop it.


Probably he won't release it. He has a family and he don't want to take even the smallest risk, is understandable, I'd love if someone continue this project but if I were him I'd do the same, even if he's getting a lot of ungrateful haters for that, is the smart choice.

Here's the quote;




> Thank you guys for all of the good wishes.
> Blizzard have my name, address, credit card, email, etc because my bnet account is real, registered for myself. I was never hiding, they always had the chance to write me a 2 line long email with this: "John, stop, or you will bleed". They didn't. When D3 vanilla was released they sent dozens of C&D letters to bot makers, reverse engineers, hackers to stop and remove their published works - everybody did accordingly. But now they are making fake legal actions against that SC2 maphack, saying that accessing data in ths game's memory - which is not available to the user normally - makes the hack a derivative work and it is a copyright legal issue and they want CRAZY amount of money from the developer. Ofc this would be bullshit in the real world but now we are talking about US legal system where Apple can sue Samsung because Galaxy phones are black and rounded. Or you can sue the microwave manufacturer because the manual did not said you can't dry the cat in the oven. So I am not taking the chance Blizzard try to sue me based on fake statements about I am altering Diablo 3's well designed gameplay...
> 
> If they would EVER say that TurboHUD is legit with a few exceptions like maphack then I would be more than happy to continue HUD, but be honest guys: this will never happen.
> 
> *Releasing the source code would be a crazy, CRAZY mistake because the very main reason I didn't release it is to prevent people make bots of it. In the moment when the first bot would appear Blizzard will assrape me...*


Sauce: TurboHUD Forum


I will miss TurboHUD a lot, it was offering a lot of cool features and overall making the game more enjoyable. Sad day. 

Thanks KillerJohn for making the game a lot more fun and best of luck with your life.

----------


## akihabara

I just need the DPS parser. The map reveal hack is the only thing that could go "against blizzard".

----------


## rokakoma

> I just need the DPS parser. The map reveal hack is the only thing that could go "against blizzard".


yes exactly that dps and the exp and leg counter/statistics are also nice without those i cant minmax my character that good

----------


## Mundtero

Have someone a download link from the actual version? the official iss down...

----------


## pyre

Guess i'm quitting D3 except for botting it.

Can't bring myself to do runs without turbohud, the game is far too 'simple' without any sort of way to parse your dps over your group mates you don't know if you are being carried or doing the carrying. Without the obviously shady maphack you spend way too much time going into stupid dead ends and shit and honestly I don't want to go back to having no ingame statistics and fetish counter and whatnot (read: stuff that should be in the game, if Blizzard wasn't so god damn lazy 'the technology just isn't there yet; but a third party dev can do it and do it better')


Adios

----------


## RealJhad

> Have someone a download link from the actual version? the official iss down...


I would appreciate dl link too. Thanks in advance.

----------


## iceboatherald

> It'll be a closed source, heavily obfuscated .net 4.0 project based on a simple take-it-or-leave-it mechanism.
> If you don't like closed source, or you feel fear about it, or don't trust, please close this browser session.
> *History proved it once that a free, closed source project can survive* - maybe you know what i mean


Guess not...

----------


## sejuice

so wheres the proof blizz threatened you with a lawsuit, let me answer for you there is none, because that never happened.

more likely they paid you to close it.

----------


## aki125

Is this 'mod' bannable?

----------


## keepor

yes, it is bannable.

----------


## keepor

TurboHud User were not banned in the last 1.5 years, so far.

----------


## enigma32

> so wheres the proof blizz threatened you with a lawsuit, let me answer for you there is none, because that never happened.
> 
> more likely they paid you to close it.


Who said they did? Any why would you feel you're entitled to such proof? From the very start TurboHUD has been a "take it or leave it and be prepared that it goes away anytime" project. If you feel you've been cheated then you've clearly failed to understand that.

----------


## TehVoyager

> so wheres the proof blizz threatened you with a lawsuit, let me answer for you there is none, because that never happened.
> 
> more likely they paid you to close it.


Aahh. the Entitlement generation has arrived folks.

Thanks for the work KJ. sad to see your project coming to a close.

----------


## sed-

> so wheres the proof blizz threatened you with a lawsuit, let me answer for you there is none, because that never happened.
> 
> more likely they paid you to close it.


he never said they threatened him go back and read what he said kk thx

----------


## sh4nk

this there a download link some where

----------


## KillerJohn

> so wheres the proof blizz threatened you with a lawsuit, let me answer for you there is none, because that never happened.
> 
> more likely they paid you to close it.


are you kidding me... they didn't threatened me. The happening against VCMH threatened me...

----------


## Eowelith

Hey KJ, saw a thread on D3scene saying that this project would be coming to a close.

Sorry to hear that your safety was endangered. A real shame that it came to that. Thanks for all of your hard work.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hey KJ, saw a thread on D3scene saying that this project would be coming to a close.
> 
> Sorry to hear that your safety was endangered. A real shame that it came to that. Thanks for all of your hard work.


there is no danger. The danger itself is what I want to avoid...

----------


## Rabusek

Anyone got link to newest version ?

----------


## mulei

Yes protect yourself is right. but still I pity after 1 1/2 years to get used to the more dps calculation as back find the others things must

----------


## ztnko

*KillerJohn* is it possible to make real damage meter(like in wow or wildstar etc) so i can see what ability make damage and what ability make heal? You don't do it because you think it's nobody needs or because it's impossible? Is there ability information that you can extract or it's only damage info and you can't link abilities to damage?

p.s. yeah i see that you abandon project but it's theoretical question is it possible at all or not...

----------


## KillerJohn

> *KillerJohn* is it possible to make real damage meter(like in wow or wildstar etc) so i can see what ability make damage and what ability make heal? You don't do it because you think it's nobody needs or because it's impossible? Is there ability information that you can extract or it's only damage info and you can't link abilities to damage?
> 
> p.s. yeah i see that you abandon project but it's theoretical question is it possible at all or not...


it is not possible

----------


## neoark

Anyone looking for just dps meter might want to try: D3Recount | Diablo 3 Rockstars not sure how accurate it is compared to turbohud.

----------


## ztnko

neoark thank you. even if it looks ugly compared to turbohud but it have x3 functionality then even turbohud. now i can see not only dps but damage and i can press reset when i want...

----------


## KillerJohn

> Anyone looking for just dps meter might want to try: D3Recount | Diablo 3 Rockstars not sure how accurate it is compared to turbohud.


it uses the same method

----------


## xsauzyx

This is awesome! <3

----------


## Yoggek

yea cool stuff

----------


## akihabara

Ok perfect now we have an alternative. WTB an ingame overlay now  :Big Grin:

----------


## shiupooa

> it uses the same method


question regarding the algorithm of how it calculates the DPS. is it only taken from the damage DEALT to the monster's health, and NOT from the damage you deal? For example, monster A has 100k HP and i crit for 1M damage. does the program record that i did 100k damage ?

because i noticed that my DPS is usually much much higher in t6 vs t1 eventho it is the same builds. since i'm overkilling many things in t1, i guess it doesnt take it account the overkilled damage.

please confirm..?

----------


## azgul

> question regarding the algorithm of how it calculates the DPS. is it only taken from the damage DEALT to the monster's health, and NOT from the damage you deal? For example, monster A has 100k HP and i crit for 1M damage. does the program record that i did 100k damage ?
> 
> because i noticed that my DPS is usually much much higher in t6 vs t1 eventho it is the same builds. since i'm overkilling many things in t1, i guess it doesnt take it account the overkilled damage.
> 
> please confirm..?


All DPS numbers any program will show you are calculated by the D3 servers. The only way you can find out how they calculate it is by testing it yourself.

----------


## ztnko

so any chance somebody can update to 2.0.6?

----------


## Saah

test it to know for sure, i think, it records effective damage taken by mobs (not sure), BUT, im sure, Sever legendary procs are recorded as damage caused, so if anyone has Sever, his damage and dps will be much much higher and it will ruin the graph-comparison purpose (owner will have full bar, others will be at 5-15% of a bar)

----------


## Bloodvein

new link for 2.0.6.24641 is up on the Turbohud site but with minimap reveal, ground map and actors disabled. Hopefully in the near future we can get this back and KJ can once again make our D3 lives less of a PITA. . Hats off to you KJ either way, you've made the last year and a half a more pleasurable experience.

----------


## ztnko

- changed: the green portrait bar is displaying run-wise total damage output for the player (100% bar is the best player, others scales to that)
- added: run-wise total damage output ("total DMG") column to the party comparison table
- added: *dmg-total and *dmg-total-party label expressions

it's even better then before!

----------


## pitoloko

Up! 

...just for be the best DiabloIII MOD  :Smile:

----------


## kngtheo

hi all first wanna say turbohod is areally awesome addon.

however im unable to use it somehow:

*what is the problem:* in game the diablo 3 terrain is generally black/dark (cant see my character) like a black screen can see nothing but the TurboHUD interface / grey mini map

ive enabled desktop composition 
enabled windows aero theme / transparency (on my os windows vista home basic)
running d3 in windowed (fullscreen) mode also tried windowed

any help is appreciated cheers

----------


## itsmylife

> hi all first wanna say turbohod is areally awesome addon.
> 
> however im unable to use it somehow:
> 
> *what is the problem:* in game the diablo 3 terrain is generally black/dark (cant see my character) like a black screen can see nothing but the TurboHUD interface / grey mini map
> 
> ive enabled desktop composition 
> enabled windows aero theme / transparency (on my os windows vista home basic)
> running d3 in windowed (fullscreen) mode also tried windowed
> ...


Read this on the official TH forums
This is a problem some users have but I don't have a solution to the latest release that I hope you got from the now official forums.

BTW why don't you ask there as you will surely get more help on the official forums.

----------


## Moustik333

TURBO HUD is available on the 2.1 ? Is it safe ? No injection ? Thank you !

----------


## Legendofbrett

> TURBO HUD is available on the 2.1 ? Is it safe ? No injection ? Thank you !


Is it available on latest release (and will get updated on new releases) only thing is that development of new features is a lot slower now since KJ is busy/doesnlt play D3 much (or at all?)
It still does not use any injection
It still isn't "safe", no cheats are really "safe" but no one has been banned after over a year

----------


## hurrikane

Hi guys,

Isnt the maphack working on Grifts? or did i something wrong?

thanks

----------


## Zealalot

Map hack, elite affix/monster map dots etc is now disabled in GR to help maintain the competition against players who don't use turbohud. Yeah, you heard right.

----------


## horizon12345

me recoded it, so maphack and affix working again on 38+ and hc 30+ 

PM me / i will explain how to recode.

Dunno whats wrong the these killerjohn guy.

----------


## Frostdeocy

> me recoded it, so maphack and affix working again on 38+ and hc 30+ 
> 
> PM me / i will explain how to recode.
> 
> Dunno whats wrong the these killerjohn guy.


horizon12345 has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.
ohh i think you got mass spam :gusta:
if u can send me pm how fix thix. Thanks.

----------


## subrand0m

^ Same I would love a non gay version of T Hud. No reason a program that does anything in D3 is limited cuz its messing with "competition" anyone can use it so why mess with it lol.

----------


## KillerJohn

> me recoded it, so maphack and affix working again on 38+ and hc 30+ 
> 
> PM me / i will explain how to recode.
> 
> Dunno whats wrong the these killerjohn guy.


You can just kill yourself, idiot. If I get a proof that HUD is hacked, then You managed what Blizzard was not able: HUD will be not released anymore.
Enjoy it until next patch.
I'm sick of you kids crying for their hack in greater rifts. And you ask about what's wrong with ME? Are you out of your mind???
And you dare to discuss this in my topic?! I slept 4 hours but after reading this, I'm awake now

----------


## Brandon_Bishop

> ^ Same I would love a non gay version of T Hud. No reason a program that does anything in D3 is limited cuz its messing with "competition" anyone can use it so why mess with it lol.


You are right, anyone CAN use it, but not everyone DOES use it.

This is considered a cheat by Blizzard's definition, and it should be! It has a maphack on it. The most amazing part of this tool is the calculations it makes for our DPS, DPS meters, etc etc; but in the end, there is a maphack on it. 

It is a cheat, and we are all putting our accounts at risk, whether or not anyone has been banned, or ever will be banned in the future for this; we're still putting ourselves at risk.

Your point is completely invalid based on that.


I am one of the few people near the TIPPY TOP who managed to place in top 10 without this program. I've known about this program for well over a year now, but when I recently heard about a player in my class climbing to the top, and placing 1st while using this program; I said **** it.

Should I have to use any tool outside of Diablo 3 to manage this? No... but this tool helps out so much. 
Yes, there is RNG involved.
Yes, we can get lucky with GRifts with mob density or elite affixes.
Yes, players like myself who are top ranked need skill, the gear, etc in order to perform at such levels.
But to my surprise, it seemed as though I was the only "legit" player there.

I am ALL for having these removed in GRifts. I am a competitive player by nature. I want the playing field to be completely FAIR. This tool gives players an edge, regardless of how little it is or not. I know "anyone can download it" but that's not a good enough argument considering it is a cheat, hack; whatever you want to call it.

So go **** yourself.



KJ... this tool is amazing. I can finally stop number crunching every single piece of gear I find that I have to question. I can track my DPS finally. And the reveal map is amazing also... but 

1) **** these unappreciated kids.

2) Lock out GRifts at the competitive level... or all levels for all I care.

3) Don't let a few cry baby bitches who suck at this game as it is ruin it for everyone else that is appreciative and have donated, or expressed their gratitude for all the time you, and others have put into it.


Also, I highly doubt some idiot from these forums can manage to hack your work. Probably some kid tryin' to look cool. Regardless, I would understand why you would be upset. This is yours, that you've given out at no cost and put in a great amount of time into it. 


You ****in' people need to be more appreciative.

I think this was a decent first post. Also, it looks like those twats complaining are also new as well. Just some low post pussies who want to complain, download your work, complain some more because it's not good enough for them and not come back. Forget them.

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

Couldnt have said it better myself, Brandon_Bishop.

KillerJohn this tool is awesomely useful and you have my endless respect for disabling the Maphack in Grifts, to keep them competitive at the higher ranks. Ive never heard of a developer doing anything similar. mad props man.

----------


## Icebird

"The following errors occurred with your submission

horizon12345 has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."

Lol! :-))) Please send me also, because I wasn't able to send you private msg.

----------


## dreamssee

someone post the updated turbohud... 2hrs 2late

----------


## horizon12345

> You can just kill yourself, idiot. If I get a proof that HUD is hacked, then You managed what Blizzard was not able: HUD will be not released anymore.
> Enjoy it until next patch.
> I'm sick of you kids crying for their hack in greater rifts. And you ask about what's wrong with ME? Are you out of your mind???
> And you dare to discuss this in my topic?! I slept 4 hours but after reading this, I'm awake now


I dont care what you do, its your own problem if u making it public for using and than decide to limit it.
I will patch it myself and will go on to support my unlimited edition of your hack.
I give a **** if you delete your website or the hack itself, your done.

I got over 300 messages and request for the unlimited version. I will respond all of the soon.

Be patient

----------


## azgul

> I dont care what you do, its your own problem if u making it public for using and than decide to limit it.
> I will patch it myself and will go on to support my unlimited edition of your hack.
> I give a **** if you delete your website or the hack itself, your done.
> 
> I got over 300 messages and request for the unlimited version. I will respond all of the soon.
> 
> Be patient


It's going to be fun to update offsets for next patch!  :Smile:

----------


## horizon12345

> It's going to be fun to update offsets for next patch!


simple. everything else is a lie. rookie

----------


## BabaOriley

> I dont care what you do, its your own problem if u making it public for using and than decide to limit it.
> I will patch it myself and will go on to support my unlimited edition of your hack.
> I give a **** if you delete your website or the hack itself, your done.
> 
> I got over 300 messages and request for the unlimited version. I will respond all of the soon.
> 
> Be patient


So you rather answer 300 PMs, instead of making your work public? yeah right...
Bragging like a mofo in the hood, yet doesn't have a pair of balls of proving you have your money where your mouth is.

Pretty dickless don't you think? you poor excuse of a chicken shit kiddo.

Me big mofo, you little rookies, me decide on life and death, me can HEX, me will answer 300 PMe, blablabla. what a ****in dumbass.

If you don't care if KJ closes the project, then why aren't you publishing your shit and get it over with?!

----------


## jesterlol

can someone provide another link for the 14.10.4.1 version please.  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> I dont care what you do, its your own problem if u making it public for using and than decide to limit it.
> I will patch it myself and will go on to support my unlimited edition of your hack.
> I give a **** if you delete your website or the hack itself, your done.
> 
> I got over 300 messages and request for the unlimited version. I will respond all of the soon.
> 
> Be patient


good luck with patching it  :Smile:  cu later  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

btw if somebody already got the "hacked" version from him, please give it to me, so I can check it for shady stuff ^^
*"Mr. 4 post, I hacked but I don't upload it to any public place guy"*  :Smile:

----------


## Gustuff

Hi all. Could anyone tell me how to turn off turboHUD?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hi all. Could anyone tell me how to turn off turboHUD?


hotkey: Ctrl+End

----------


## azgul

> Hi all. Could anyone tell me how to turn off turboHUD?


keybind.xml -> ctrl + end

----------


## Gustuff

Thanks Guys!

----------


## jesterlol

Ok, here we go. I thought it would be harder.
I was able to reverse engineer the 14.10.4.2 release already.
So everything in GRifts which was disabled by this killer guy is now enabled again. (Also I was able to reduce the cpu usage again^^)

I will provide a link to my version, just pm me.

----------


## MedvejonokQQ

give me someone worked version of hud.
cannt pm this guy
pm me plz

----------


## KillerJohn

> Ok, here we go. I thought it would be harder.
> I was able to reverse engineer the 14.10.4.2 release already.
> So everything in GRifts which was disabled by this killer guy is now enabled again. (Also I was able to reduce the cpu usage again^^)
> 
> I will provide a link to my version, just pm me.


hello two-post guy  :Smile:  nice try  :Smile:

----------


## Martialsage

Hi Killer,

I don't want to overstep because I'm extremely respectful and appreciative of the work you've done.

However, I think trying to "lock down" TurboHUD is a losing battle. There are enough tech-savy people out there that someone will reverse engineer it. I appreciate what you're trying to do by limiting it's functionality but I really don't think it's worth it. Would you consider just re-enabling the features you've removed? To be honest, any third party program is technically against Blizzards EULA. I'm not sure they really care or not if some parts are disabled in higher GRIFTS.

Hope you'll reconsider. Respectfully,

Martialsage

----------


## Faulhaber

since last version of turbohud (14.10.4.2) is not working at all for me, I'd love to try out one of these "aftermarket" versions, so PM me with links.

----------


## jesterlol

do you really think I would post with my original account  :Wink: 

it's not that I don't know about your effort you put into th and I really respect it, but in my opinion users should decide for themselve if they wanna use the advanced map/affixes, etc.
you already gave a shit ton of people the possibility to rank with these features enabled. it's just wrong to disable it now. just give the people the choice and let the others bitch around...why do you care about them? (and by disabling these features th technically is still against blizz eula.)

----------


## marvelous37

I just wanna say thank you jester and horizon. I also think that the people should choose for themselve which features they wanna use and which not.
I got a pm back and can confirm that it's working (from both guys).

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

I'll look at taking up the project with KJ's permission. Ive looked into it before out of curiosity and its a little more advanced that I anticipated, but with some work I could pump out some updates.

Edit: Just saw a post saying that there are two working versions...

----------


## Martialsage

I PM'd the guys but haven't got anything back. Not sure there are working releases at the moment.

----------


## Mido123

Hi guys, would be awesome if anyone can get me the info how to work HUD in grifts again

----------


## MedvejonokQQ

im still asking you for help. 
i cant play d3 without hud :C 
someone help C:

----------


## jesterlol

rage quit :shh:

----------


## --Archangel--

Yeah, we'll see how long the assclowns strut around when people expect bug fixes or updates when Blizzard inevitably disables it and starts changing the memory offsets and actively hunting users. Those screwing with KJs work aren't the type to do the real heavy lifting, they're just looking for quick internet cool points.

----------


## leahu

> me recoded it, so maphack and affix working again on 38+ and hc 30+ 
> 
> PM me / i will explain how to recode.
> 
> Dunno whats wrong the these killerjohn guy.


I'll trust someone with 4 posts to give me a legit piece of software all day long!...if you're a retard. 


as to KJ...the Hud is simply amazing, but as said, the maphack feature is what kind of ruined it for me. Everything else however is a Godsend as blizz won't give a damn about people's suggestions.

----------


## Inkoosikas

Never mind

----------


## Faulhaber

I got no reply from neither of these 2 claiming they got it to work so i guess they're just full of shit.

Newest turbohud version still not working for me.

----------


## Inkoosikas

> I got no reply from neither of these 2 claiming they got it to work so i guess they're just full of shit.
> 
> Newest turbohud version still not working for me.


Newest Version is not working for me as well.

----------


## toschi1

D3 without TH = dogshit. KJ dont do this. :Frown:

----------


## --Archangel--

> D3 without TH = dogshit. KJ dont do this.


Pretty much, If THUD is dead, I'm thinking D3 is dead to me also. Guess it's time to go get better at Shadow of Mordor, finish Dragon Age 2, and get ready for Civ: Beyond Earth.

Back to THUD, it seems KJ pulled a fast one on us too as a going away gift. :-|

----------


## Dolphe

Why are people so damn selfish? 

KJ did this on this spare time for free and this is how you repay him, by stealing his work only because he made a change that didn't suite everyone ( bunch of 12 yrs old).
If you don't like what he did with the new version, then make your own.

----------


## KillerJohn

I released a last version without the grift limit just to stop spreading the pirated version. Now fck the life, I'm out.

----------


## Inkoosikas

> I released a last version without the grift limit just to stop spreading the pirated version. Now fck the life, I'm out.


I (and I am sure many others here) really appreciate the time and work you put into this. I think it is a shame that people tried to hack your version. Please do not quite your work on this simply because a few people did this. 

Thanks again for your work.

----------


## Bolt.pt

> I released a last version without the grift limit just to stop spreading the pirated version. Now fck the life, I'm out.


That is sad, as this program is genial. With or without that GRift mod, your work is mostly appreciated by us, and a godsend to even the most casual of us players.

I beg you to reconsider, of course respecting your decision.

Thanks for your hard work nonetheless.

----------


## toschi1

THx KJ for the latest Version. but stop TH i cant understand this

----------


## Bolt.pt

Just btw, does someone have the 14.10.4.2 STABLE version without GRifts limitation removed available? I couldn't care less about the GRift stuff, but would like to upgrade from 14.10.4.1 and it's not available anymore :x

----------


## KillerJohn

> Just btw, does someone have the 14.10.4.2 STABLE version without GRifts limitation removed available? I couldn't care less about the GRift stuff, but would like to upgrade from 14.10.4.1 and it's not available anymore :x


upgrade to 14.10.14.5 because 14.10.14.2 was bugged

----------


## Braskeeboi

F*cking Nyan. That attention whore started the whole chain reaction that led to TH's downfall.


Oh well, thanks for the ride KJ - it was fun while it lasted.

----------


## --Archangel--

> I (and I am sure many others here) really appreciate the time and work you put into this. I think it is a shame that people tried to hack your version. Please do not quite your work on this simply because a few people did this. 
> 
> Thanks again for your work.


The pathetic thing is, I bet the idiots don't even appreciate John's last act, they just think they won.

They should look up a phrase.

Pyrrhic Victory

----------


## QuinteX

Oh no, a free service that you gladly used is now no more available.. Now you're mad.. What a childish behavior. 

I'd beg for you to reconsider and keep going strong KJ, but i respect any choice you might make. Children will be children, thats life sadly.

----------


## Bolt.pt

> upgrade to 14.10.14.5 because 14.10.14.2 was bugged


Will do, then.

Thanks a bunch for your work!

----------


## Martialsage

Yes, thank you for your work. I hope you will ignore all the people causing drama continue to update the one without the grift limit. You've got a talent and made something fantastic. It would be a shame to see it go to waste.

----------


## BabaOriley

My heart aches from thinking of moving back to the vanilla UI of D3  :Frown: 
I think I'll start disabling the UI features bit by bit in order to lower the withdraw symptoms for when the next blizz patch is released...

Thanks you John for making this game much more than its already is.
Please know that many of us would support whatever you would have decide to change in the sw, and keep our high appreciation to you.

Unbelievable that a couple of juvenile pricks could create such a devastating result, but that's the internet for ya :|

----------


## MedvejonokQQ

where can i ask for hud with unlock for grifts?

----------


## Legendofbrett

> where can i ask for hud with unlock for grifts?


The newest official release is unlocked for grifts.

----------


## cloudstrife007

> D3 without TH = dogshit. KJ dont do this.


same to me.. been using HUD for a very long time now.. can't imagine playing without it.

----------


## cloudstrife007

> since last version of turbohud (14.10.4.2) is not working at all for me, I'd love to try out one of these "aftermarket" versions, so PM me with links.


You too can eat a bag of dicks..

Call yourself a HUD user then just up and do this, while John put a lot of work into it..

Fk you buddy..

----------


## Faulhaber

> You too can eat a bag of dicks..
> 
> Call yourself a HUD user then just up and do this, while John put a lot of work into it..
> 
> Fk you buddy..


I just wanted the overlay to work so go be a retard somewhere else.

----------


## verstecki

hi ... i read ion page 189 or 190 that someone managed it to get that running on a laptop
i am using a MSI GS70 but it is not working
i have a Inten HD 4600 and a Nvidia 765m
tried to run THUD on both cards ... not working ... any idea ??

----------


## hankchinaski

this app is just awesome

----------


## alexchong52

Do people get banned for using this?

----------


## cloudstrife007

> Do people get banned for using this?


Not 1 so far..

----------


## cloudstrife007

> I just wanted the overlay to work so go be a retard somewhere else.


Oh I understand.. but instead of going to the official source, you ask for something that no doubt infects your computer to steal your login info.. yet im the retarded one? LOL

----------


## alexchong52

How do i disable the UI thing at the very top of the screen? I keep mousing over it and it brings up a menu. I want to get rid of it

----------


## KillerJohn

go ahead to the official modding forum and ask there. people will answer.

----------


## sasuke88

Dude im searching for a tutorial for Turbohud... i dont have any clue how it works..

----------


## itsmylife

> Dude im searching for a tutorial for Turbohud... i dont have any clue how it works..


 Home | TurboHUDis the place where you find answers and get a helping hand.

----------


## qw3r

hi, dont have maps in gr 39+, why?

----------


## Legendofbrett

> hi, dont have maps in gr 39+, why?


Are you using the newest version? The Grift limit was removed in the last 2 versions (it was limited for a short time). If still having the problem post on the turbohud forums so KJ can check it out  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

wow 468k views  :Smile:

----------


## everknown

Is it still 0 bans so far?

----------


## shiraz166

Do you have a beta test

----------


## Rhareg

down? (10chars)

----------


## Valmere

TurboHUD + StormReaver's theme with slight modifications is just amazing. I don't think I could go back to playing without it.

----------


## samehadas

What this StormReaver's?

----------


## ridelore

download is down for me

----------


## Parog

> TurboHUD + StormReaver's theme with slight modifications is just amazing. I don't think I could go back to playing without it.


I didn't know of the theme until you mentioned it. What modifications are you talking about? Thanks!

----------


## Valmere

> I didn't know of the theme until you mentioned it. What modifications are you talking about? Thanks!


I had modified the UI to remove a few of the stats that were shown because I found them to be more clutter than useful. Also added other stats to the UI instead of having to mouse over to get them, like life on hit and such. Then I removed a lot of the overlay and minimap clutter like destructible objects and chests.

----------


## neoark

Seems like some idiot hacked one of TH mod.. TH is now dead.. Anyone have a worrk around for this? I would never go back to d3 with out it.

----------


## BLUBBER511

Can someone post the workaround for the version check? So we can at least use it until there is a patch

----------


## mulei

Dear Killer Jon, you can tell us what happened with your homepage

----------


## Zongfoo

> Dear Killer Jon, you can tell us what happened with your homepage


It looks like an official takedown. Is this the end of TurboHUD?  :Frown:

----------


## Forumuser1000

> It looks like an official takedown. Is this the end of TurboHUD?


No, it's just another attack by some ******* who lodged a compliance complaint with the forum hoster. This is not the first time something like this has happened to KJ and the Turbohud project.

----------


## dabnoj

does anyone have the link of last PTR version plx?

----------


## immor

> Heres the updated one, as the cache version seems to be the version before this:
> 
> Zippyshare.com
> 
> TurboHUD forum closed - new home? : TurboHUD


from the other THUD thread.

----------


## arcadefire

> No, it's just another attack by some ******* who lodged a compliance complaint with the forum hoster. This is not the first time something like this has happened to KJ and the Turbohud project.


I made a post on the host of the turbohud site here: Censorship | ProBoards Support

And nobody has a straight answer for me. I also sent an email to the "abuse team" who also had no ****ing answer. Why in the ever living HELL would anyone ever want to use that shitty website to host a forum when they not only have their own rules, but they abide by the rules of third party companies like Blizzard? What BUSINESS is it of theirs?

----------


## Forumuser1000

> I made a post on the host of the turbohud site here: Censorship | ProBoards Support
> 
> And nobody has a straight answer for me. I also sent an email to the "abuse team" who also had no ****ing answer. Why in the ever living HELL would anyone ever want to use that shitty website to host a forum when they not only have their own rules, but they abide by the rules of third party companies like Blizzard? What BUSINESS is it of theirs?


Their compliance complaint management system is automated. They take down stuff immediately upon receiving the complaints, then review it at some point later on if the person who had their stuff taken down complains about it. It's because they have no one managing the process. People know this and exploit it as a cheap way to attack content hosters like KJ and the Turbohud project.

----------


## dabnoj

> Their compliance complaint management system is automated. They take down stuff immediately upon receiving the complaints, then review it at some point later on if the person who had their stuff taken down complains about it. It's because they have no one managing the process. People know this and exploit it as a cheap way to attack content hosters like KJ and the Turbohud project.


You clearly have no idea and proofs of what youre talking about ^^

----------


## Peopleh8ter

Thanks so much for THUD all the years...hope you can come back with a new forum...

----------


## KillerJohn

thread closed

----------


## KillerJohn

just for the history:

- originally TurboHUD's first version was posted on OwnedCore, on 2012. december 13.
- we moved away from OwnedCore on 2014. october 4 to turbohud.freeforums.net, because this thread reached it's limits and we needed a much bigger space
- turbohud.freeforums.net was deleted by the hosting company on 2017. march 16. Reason: unknown.
- OwnedCore offered a bigger space for us: a whole subforum on 2017. march 24.

Just for fun, here is the very first post I captured 1 minute after I posted it on OwnedCore:
(my favourite part is the "Lazy leecher" title under my name)

----------

